# 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Hoping Germany and Argentina avoid the Group of Death.

Go Deutschland!!

Also if Japan can manage to reach the quarterfinals somehow, I'll be a happy man!!


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

:messi


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

shit group here we come


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

JOEL WITH DEM NEW THREADS :mark:

Time for the GOAT's crowning moment. :messi


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> shit group here we come


I want Iran to beat Australia so bad.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

France/Argentina/Portugal please.

And let Drogba face England while we're at it.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Joel clearly tracking to rack up that xmas mod bonus for most mod logs during December. Unlucky mate, but I just moved the entire dumpster to a new dumpster so that bonus is mine again.*


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Btw http://ultra-zone.net/2014-FIFA-World-Cup-Group-Stage-Draws



Curry said:


> *France/Argentina/Portugal please.*


No.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

They should just call Pot 3 The job squad.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Switzerland, algeria and iran plz 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

_*England probably wouldn't get that through that group tbf.*_


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Most England fans (on this forum, I mean) don't seem to have terribly high hopes at all. Which is good, because during the last World Cup a Scotsman couldn't even laugh at y'all without being told to show some sympathy. Then everybody went in a huff, which basically left Invincible and me to talk amongst ourselves about how hot ze Germans were. I get the sense most England fans aren't expecting a whole lot this time around.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mike's Phelan Xmas Joy~! said:


> *Joel clearly tracking to rack up that xmas mod bonus for most mod logs during December. Unlucky mate, but I just moved the entire dumpster to a new dumpster so that bonus is mine again.*


You're always one step ahead of me, Seabs :jose

Hoping Spain get a tough group.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Gambit said:


> Switzerland, algeria and iran plz
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


_*E*_ngland
_*A*_lgeria
_*S*_witzerland
_*I*_ran

:brodgers

I've had money on Germany for the last two WC's and was duly robbed by teams refusing to take a dive. This time I'm going for the ultimate underdogs, the dark-horse that nobody will see coming..

Spain.

:torres


----------



## NotoriousTCG (Nov 28, 2013)

To be honest, any group is the group of death for the might Socceroos :jose

#BelieveinAnge


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

It doesn't matter who we draw since we fear no-one but we will respect them :woy


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Tbleroy I want us to be drawn in the toughest group possible. I'd rather see us get battered by the toughest teams than struggle along against other dross sides like we did in 2010. We're going to find it difficult regardless of who we're up against, so it might as well be a memorable exit.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah, really do hope Spain get a tough group.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Argentina
England
Japan
Portugal

Please


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

CAN NOT WAIT!!!!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Who will you be supporting, nazzac? Who are the hipster international team? Perhaps Chile?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

columbia imo


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

In before USA draws Spain, Ivory Coast, and England :mcgee1


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> Who will you be supporting, nazzac? Who are the hipster international team? Perhaps Chile?


Nobody yet, because i don't support any in particular at international level.

I will support whoever i get when we do the sweepstakes at work

BTW, the hipster team is definitely Belgium atm


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Surely Belgium are past the point of hipster now?

A few years ago, sure. Now though everyone knows they're pretty good, they've probably reached the point of being overrated now.

Colombia is the true hipster choice.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

No true hipster team can be in pot 1.

Hopefully, Chile gets Switzerland or Belgium


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hipster team is definitely Switzerland


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Australia have got this don't even worry


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

i hope we get australia so i can mock rus and the other aussie dudes after we defeat them :banderas


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Gonna make some Group Stage Predictions to see how close I get. I will accept precious rep if I get them all correct. :rep

Brazil
Cameroon
Honduras
Russia


Argentina
Algeria
United States
Italy

Columbia
Greece
Iran
Boznia-Herz

Uruguay
Ghana
Japan
England

Spain
Nigeria
Costa Rica
Croatia


Germany
Ivory Coast
Mexico
Holland


Belgium
Ecuador
Australia
Portugal

Switzerland
Chile
South Korea
France


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> i hope we get australia so i can mock rus and the other aussie dudes after we defeat them :banderas


won't even care. we're the weakest team in this comp and we have a shite side. Lucas Neill is our centre back for fucks sake :jose


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Rush said:


> won't even care. we're the weakest team in this comp and we have a shite side. Lucas Neill is our centre back for fucks sake :jose


well fuck, then its not fun to mock. i guess i'll save it for liverpool's inevitable failures


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Woy on Sky Sports talking about how he doesn't even remember the last World Cup Draw when he was in the studio analysing it. England Manager everyone. 

Would rather get a group of death and go out that way then going out in an easy group too. On the hand though, bombing in an easy group might give us a kick up the arse we need. Not like the signs of needing that kick haven't been there for years though.

Bosnia stuck on the coach and missing the draw :lmao*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Mike's Phelan Xmas Joy~! said:


> *Bosnia stuck on the coach and missing the draw :lmao*


Pretty sure their coach missed his flight. Not stuck on a bus :lol


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I got coach right at least. I heard Bosnia, coach and missed and made my own story. *


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Because of Scotland's...mysterious...absence from the draw I have to find someone else to support so I'm deciding pre-draw that I'm going to support Colombia and Bosnia at the World Cup.

FALCAO :mark: MARTINEZ :mark: DZEKO :mark: PJANIC :mark:


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Spoiler: VAMOS BRASIL












i mean are you serious


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

He was probably asked by a fan to sign an autograph and wrote out an entire essay instead, then lost track of time.

You know what does Bosnians are like...


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> He was probably asked by a fan to sign an autograph and wrote out an entire essay instead, then lost track of time.
> 
> You know what does Bosnians are like...


:lmao


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

BBC saying the worst group for England would be Brazil/Italy/USA

Surely Brazil/Netherlands/Japan would be worse?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Ah the old media myth that Italy must always be good because of HISTORY~!*


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Spoiler: VAMOS BRASIL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK AT THE PICTURE YOU FUCKING HOMOS


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

I think it's about time UEFA followed the F.A's lead when it comes to the draw. Get Neville Southall to do one bag and some guy who scored the winner for Darlington in the 6th qualifying round do the other. Empty the bag, mix them around, five minutes. Done.

This is garbage and just barely arousing.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Curry said:


> BBC saying the worst group for England would be Brazil/Italy/USA
> 
> Surely Brazil/Netherlands/Japan would be worse?


It's always nice to see the media thinking England will win it every time :lmao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Not even the hottest babe in the thread, brother HB&T


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

So the 4 European seeds get drawn into the 4 "Good" locations? Nice coincidence.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

asdf0501 said:


> Hopefully, Chile gets Switzerland or Belgium


God, Spain again and probably Brazil for the third time if we get out of the group.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

hahaha australia is fucked.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

what the fuck is this group e?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Group C looks amazing!


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Most of the Europa League groups are harder then Group E is right now..


If England get E this will be awful.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

MURICA!


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

holy shit hahhahhaahahhaah


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

god we're fucked


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

how about a finals rematch for an opening game!?!?!


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Lol England

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

oh well, we lost


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Spain, Netherlands, Chile..

:mark:

Australia


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Engerlol

2AM vs Italy for the opener in a sauna, classic


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

RIP England.

That Rio base not looking like such a good idea.

DAT French corruption continues.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Lol at the audible laughter in the building

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

England are fucked.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Imagine this : 

Brazil wins their group and will face either ( most likely ) Holland or Spain in the round of 16. Wow!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Group G is TASTY


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

my arse hurts already.

so does england and america's mind.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

so the two teams i am going for portugal and ghana get the same group. fuck this.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Portugal and Germany again?

meh


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

JasonLives said:


> Imagine this :
> 
> Brazil wins their group and will face either ( most likely ) Holland or Spain in the round of 16. Wow!



We still can upset one of the two teams, specially with the irregularity of Holland.

Not that it means much, anyway, Brazil always fuck us.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Portugal, Germany, and Ghana? :mcgee1


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Can't wait for Suarez to destroy England. :suarez1


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

steve mcmanaman on englans group: we know how the italians play there should be no problem there. uruguay really struggled in qualification they had to be a really weak jordan side, we could beat them. and costa rica....


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

120 minutes of watching England helplessly watch in awe while Pirlo Pirlo'd them really wasn't enough.

MOAR.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Well, we're fucked.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

can we just quit the world cup?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Let New Zealand take our place. They might get a point.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> *Uruguay*
> Ghana
> Japan
> *England*


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

WE STILL BELIEVE

IT'S COMING HOME




:sad:


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Thought the draw started at 6 :side:

Well I see we're pretty much fucked then. Suarez annihilating our defense should be good.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Really hope Totti comes out of retirement for this. If I'm up at 2 in the morning to watch fucking England then I demand some TOTTI.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

RIP England WOATS


----------



## hardcore_rko (Feb 21, 2006)

Brazil, Croatia & Cameroon. not bad bama


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

Chile will be facing Spain and the Netherlands. lol. What a luck. And then there is a strong posibility we may be facing Brazil.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

England. Get them a body bag.

Yeah.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

Save Us.Charisma said:


> Chile will be facing *Spain* and the Netherlands. lol. What a luck. And then there is a strong posibility we may be facing *Brazil*.


Lol we had played both teams like 100 hundred times in the last 4 years. 

In the positive side, we start with Australia, so theorically we will have options until the last game


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

Save Us.Charisma said:


> Chile will be facing Spain and the Netherlands. lol. What a luck. And then there is a strong posibility we may be facing Brazil.


Chile are capable of beating Holland. They are severely overrated.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

LOL England :lol. Group G looks :mark: and Spain, Netherlands & Chile is also :mark: And the runner-up faces in all likelihood Brazil!? :mark: :mark:


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/matches/kostage.html

KO-Stage setup for those who are interested.


So, Im rooting for Croatia and Germany. Gonna be almost impossible for Croatia to survive the group stage and go on to play against Spain/Netherlands/Chile


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


>


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm not sure that's the absolute worst draw possible for England, but shit, it's pretty close. 

Fuck it, though. I'd honestly like to see them give it a real good go. I'd like them to get hammered so I can lol myself to death even more, but still, hopefully they don't WILT like a butterfly. 2am for the first game? Sheeeeit.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

2am Saturday night so it doesn't alter much aside from being glued to a TV at that time instead of the pavement.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Portugal gets Germany, argh. Of course we get one of the teams that we never beat.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Also, totally rigged draw for Swiss (Blatter) and France (Fifa), getting almost the worst possible draw from the pods.


And the english speaking nation got fucked.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

LolAustralia


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

USA in the group of death and the South American teams get super soft groups, thanks FIFA.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

TheJack said:


> Also, totally rigged draw for Swiss (Blatter) and France (Fifa), getting almost the worst possible draw from the pods.
> 
> 
> And the english speaking nation got fucked.


Argentina got an incredibly easy draw in comparison I think


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

First game is at 9pm according to this. http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/23144640


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Group B looks great, either Spain or Holland could be out at the group stage.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Real tough group for us.

Italy and Uruguay are gonna be real tough teams to beat. ESPECIALLY in Brazil of all places. Uruguay I could see thriving because they are used to the heat and generally Italy are more used to it too. Plus despite not being half the team they used to be, Italy I still rate higher than us.

Gonna be tight to get out of. Could go either way really. We'll have to be at our very best and that's a real rarity these days.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

pryme tyme said:


> USA in the group of death and the South American teams get super soft groups, thanks FIFA.


Group of death would be England, Italy , Uruguay and Costa Rica


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Brazil got a very nice draw looking past the GS. Assuming the top seeds finish top then there's only really Germany from the contenders that they're faced with before the Final. Spain and Argentina both in the other half to Brazil and Germany. Pointless predicting that far ahead but Brazil having a strong chance of going far is good for the tournament.

I don't really have any emotional investment in England so I don't know what I'd call a good or bad group because I don't care enough but it's at least an entertaining group on paper. I think it looks worse on paper too which is probably good because it should lower expectations. Italy really aren't all that right now and Uruguay are beatable even if it's unlikely England will beat them. Both showed they weren't as good as they were hyped at the Confeds Cup. 1st or 2nd in Group C is a good follow up though for England fans. 

Brazil got a very good draw which is good for the World Cup. Good chance for Croatia to progress there. Group B is super. Quasi Juice gon be MAD. Shame for Chile too I guess. Going with Spain & Chile to progress. C is a good group for all but Greece. Other groups that all 3 would have struggled in but they got it good there. E is a really poor group. France will find a way to make it hard for themselves. Kinda glad they got it easy though because a confident France side could be a force potentially. Henry Hill is probably weeping at the group Messi got. He gon break all the records in just the Group Stage. Ha. Great chance for one of them to finish 2nd. FUCK. 2nd in that group would face first in E. Bosnia could easily make the Quarters. Imagine DualShock's reaction. Uh-oh. G is a good test to see how well Portugal do. Not sure I'd have them as faves to get through. Very good group for Belgium to get through and gain some confidence from. Another good chance for a team like South Korea to advance. Looking like a lot of teams in the last 16 punching above their weight but would probably also mean some uncompetitive last 16 matches for teams like Spain, Argentina and Germany.

Edit: Only match after Midnight BST is England/Italy :lol *


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Group A: Brazil, Croatia
Group B: Spain, Chile
Group C: Colombia, Cote d'Ivoire
Group D: Uruguay, Italy
Group E: Ecuador, France
Group F: Argentina, Bosnia-Herzegovina
Group G: Germany, Ghana
Group H: Belgium, Russia

Early/first prediction.

PS:
Clearly Group B is the group of death.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

england are pretty damn fucked


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

I honestly don't see the fuss and I genuinely think that a lot of people exaggerate how good other sides are in comparison to us. It's a tough group, but nonetheless it could have been so much worse. Germany/Portugal/USA/Ghana and Spain/Netherlands/Chile/Australia ffs!

We've avoided all the real big boys like Spain/Brazil/Argentina/Germany, drawn perhaps the weakest seed other than Switzerland, are playing a poor side in Costa Rica and in Italy have a nation who whilst have a useful team are not as big a force as they once were. Another positive is with the draw for group C we're given ourselves a good chance of getting through the quarter-final; looking at our 'quarter' and the 7 other teams, are any of them REALLY that much better than us? I don't think that I can say there is. There is absolutely no-one that we have to fear until at-least the quarter-finals.

It looks worse on paper than it actually is on the pitch.


Groups C, E, H and maybe even F don't look all that and give a good chance of an underdog going far.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Italy have a pretty damn good set up

And then Uruguay's attack is led by a man who continuously makes english defences his bitch on a weekly basis


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

It's definitely not impossible for us to get through the group but if we play like we've played through the majority of the qualifiers then there is no way we'll get through that group. We have to be at our best.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Messi got a perfect oppurtunity to shine against Bosnia, Iran and Nigeria, 5 Goals are a must.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

If we had a decent manager we might have a chance. With woy it will 3rd place. Suarez will rip our defence to shreds  


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

pryme tyme said:


> USA in the group of death and the South American teams get super soft groups, thanks FIFA.


:kobe


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Bosnia in a group with Argentina, Ghana and Iran? bama

Iran will be easy 3:0
Ghana, for some reason I believe the game would be tough like a two-dollar steak but we will this one 1:0
Argentina, I'm happy that we are in the same group with Argentina because it's the right opponent to earn the respect in this tournament. 2:1 for Bosnia

Bosnia-Herzegovina, a force to be reckoned with in Brazil


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

England are basically out already. Uruguay and Italy are gonna beat the hard tackling. The France group though :mark:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

DualShock said:


> Bosnia in a group with Argentina, Ghana and Iran? bama
> 
> Iran will be easy 3:0
> Ghana, for some reason I believe the game would be tough like a two-dollar steak but we will this one 1:0
> ...


dualshock, you drew nigeria. not ghana


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

DualShock said:


> Bosnia in a group with Argentina, Ghana and Iran? bama
> 
> Iran will be easy 3:0
> Ghana, for some reason I believe the game would be tough like a two-dollar steak but we will this one 1:0
> ...


You drew Nigeria not Ghana, which is actually better tbh. I fancy Ghana will perform better than Nigeria.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

:messi is coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Also, really feel for Engerland.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

nigeria have a really good team though at this stage. They won AFCON, qualified quite well for the world cup, they have an extremely disciplined backline and midfield that would test any team


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

EMENIKE (or however you spell it)


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I expect Nigeria to finish as runners up of Group F. They have a young team and enough quality to see off Iran and Bosnia.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

ReDREDD said:


> dualshock, you drew nigeria. not ghana





1andOnlyDobz! said:


> You drew Nigeria not Ghana, which is actually better tbh. I fancy Ghana will perform better than Nigeria.












Yeah, I mean Nigeria. Stupid mistake

I also believe that Ghana will perform better than Nigeria. Remember the World Cup in 2006 where they surprised everybody in a positive way?
They have with Germany and Portugal two tough opponents but something tells me they will finish second in the group


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

DualShock said:


> Yeah, I mean Nigeria. Stupid mistake
> 
> I also believe that Ghana will perform better than Nigeria. Remember the* World Cup in 2006* where they surprised everybody in a positive way?
> They have with Germany and Portugal two tough opponents but something tells me they will finish second in the group


you mean when they didnt qualify

im starting to wonder if youre doing this on purpose

ghana are an extremely capable team, and they will definitely give germany problems like they did in 2010. but i wouldnt underestimate nigeria for a second. theyre very damn good.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

The way I see it, from Group of Death, to Group of Life:

G
B
D
A
F
E
C
H


Even though I chose Group G as the hardest group I feel that the survivors of Group B have a much harder task at hand in the second round than Group G.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Ghana reached the last 16 in 06 Redead.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Redead :hayden3


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

ReDREDD said:


> you mean when they didnt qualify
> 
> im starting to wonder if youre doing this on purpose
> 
> ghana are an extremely capable team, and they will definitely give germany problems like they did in 2010. but i wouldnt underestimate nigeria for a second. theyre very damn good.


Pretty sure he means Ghana.

Mikel is going to lock down Messi. He'll just remind him he plays for Chelsea and Messi's powers will EVAPORATE.

If England could attack Uruguay, I'd say they would have a chance, as I don't think Uruguay's defence is the greatest at all. lolugano. But I just can't see them getting the ball from Uruguay enough. Italy and Uruguay are just going to pass it around and then score the goals needed to win.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

ReDREDD said:


> you mean when they didnt qualify


They did qualify in 2006
It looks like we use the same drugs:russo


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Brazil in the last-16 will be a big test to their tournament-winning aspirations for sure.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

USA vs. Ronaldo and Bayern.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

I'd be shocked if we got more than 3 points.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Nigeria looked way out of their depth during the Confeds. Young squad is unlikely to help them here. Big difference between Africa Qualifying and the World Cup. Not that Bosnia are overly strong either but I think they have at worst as good of a chance of getting through that group as Nigeria do.*


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Platini & Blatter conspired to book themselves in the last 16 with a WOAT group. I've never seen a group so WOAT since Busted.




UnbelievableJeff said:


> I honestly don't see the fuss and I genuinely think that a lot of people exaggerate how good other sides are in comparison to us. It's a tough group, but nonetheless it could have been so much worse. Germany/Portugal/USA/Ghana and Spain/Netherlands/Chile/Australia ffs!
> 
> We've avoided all the real big boys like Spain/Brazil/Argentina/Germany, drawn perhaps the weakest seed other than Switzerland, are playing a poor side in Costa Rica and in Italy have a nation who whilst have a useful team are not as big a force as they once were. Another positive is with the draw for group C we're given ourselves a good chance of getting through the quarter-final; looking at our 'quarter' and the 7 other teams, are any of them REALLY that much better than us? I don't think that I can say there is. There is absolutely no-one that we have to fear until at-least the quarter-finals.
> 
> It looks worse on paper than it actually is on the pitch.


Nice of you to join us Roy :woy


----------



## ELE (Nov 26, 2013)

USA USA USA. Time to shake up the sport. Germany going out.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Could see Italy beating England. Uruguay beating Costa Rica.
England and Uruguay drawing. Italy beating Costa Rica.
England beating Costa Rica. Uruguay and Italy drawing a dull game where both don't mind the result thus knocking England out


----------



## ELE (Nov 26, 2013)

Italy vs England is the most guaranteed draw in the history of guaranteed sporting outcomes. That heat plus neither wanting to be on 0 while the other on 3. Not a chance. I'll put the bet on now.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

haribo said:


> I've never seen a group so WOAT since Busted.












You have now



ELE said:


> USA USA USA. Time to shake up the sport. Germany going out.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Love the fact that the only game to be played after midnight is England's. Well done FIFA.

And also that France somehow managed to squirm there way out of being put in pot 2, that way ensuring that they wouldnt get a tough group. Well done FIFA, and Platini.

Anyways, I definitely think England can beat Italy. If they can get some pace in going forward, then they can score against the Italians. Costa Rica should be a game England win, no matter what and Uruguay you have to hope we can get a point, but I remember watching the Confed Cup and some Uruguay games and the only player that looked really good was Suarez. There was a lot of talk about Cavani, but he did not perform at all so hopefully he turns out to be someone who struggles at major tournaments. I might seem optimistic, but I definitely see Enlgand getting to the quarter finals.

EDIT: Forgot to say, Argentina to go all the way.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm Nigerian. Our squad is young atm but it's far better than the one before our current coach, Stephen Keshi inherited. I'm not expecting anything huge at the World Cup though the guys performed immensely at AFCON. Majority are home grown players with no real experience out there. No one really gave them a chance at the AFCON but they ended up winning it. 

The support for the national team here is strong but the expectations are low. Though it's significantly higher than the previous Int'l tournaments with the AFCON win and the recent under 17 World Cup success. Remains to be seen but I think we have as good of a chance of qualifying as Bosnia.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

LETS GO GERMANY 

USA are fucked. No way they are getting past Germany and Portugal.

Spain vs Netherlands 2010 final rematch in group stage is cool.

England to drop in group to Italy and Uruguay :kg3

Belgium to advance.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

General Aladeen said:


> LETS GO GERMANY
> 
> USA are fucked. No way they are getting past Germany and Portugal.
> 
> ...


I have to say if Germany wins their group, which they will, they have the easiest route to the semi-finals.

I really hope Netherlands can somehow win group B, forcing Brazil vs. Spain in the second round. :mark:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

wait, abk is nigerian?

so much choco ice supporting chelsea :banderas


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

We've got about 6 Chelsea fans and not one of them is English.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

what about God

is god english? is that why he wants to save the queen?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Wools



































Or is that just non-Scouse Liverpool fans? :side:


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

:wilkins


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

abk if youre nigerian then how do you feel about MIKEL


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

ReDREDD said:


> what about God
> 
> is god english? is that why he wants to save the queen?







Jesus is, im catholic, so the answer to your question is yes.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

ReDREDD said:


> abk if youre nigerian then how do you feel about MIKEL


I've never been one too high on Mikel as a player since his move to Chelsea where he plays as DM. Guy is a natural AM with immense potential at a young age but is far from realising it. I doubt he'd ever realise it at this point btw.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Abk is Nigerian? :wilkins. Huh never saw that coming. 

Anyway just saw the pots and yeah England got fucked over :hayden3. Can't really see them advancing over Uruaguay GOAT SUAREZ & Italy. Brazil & Argentina should really walk their groups. I wanna say France should walk their group too but welll....they should have also walked there group back in 2010 so yeah.

Also Australia. Man


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Stinger Fan said:


> Group of death would be England, Italy , Uruguay and Costa Rica


Germany, Portugal, USA, Ghana is just as bad imo. As far as American fans are concerned that's the group of death too lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Brazil got one of the harder groups, but they'll still go through 

Dam USA got the shit end of the groups.

England might not even get through either though. :banderas


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

haribo said:


> We've got about 6 Chelsea fans and not one of them is English.


:bosh

You've heard it here first, folks. Black people can't be English. RACIST HARIBO!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ArnoldTricky said:


> I'd be shocked if we got more than 3 points.


Have a whinge, I'd be shocked if we scored a fucking goal in our group :jose



Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


>


Only positive from this draw :suarez1



#dealwithit said:


> Well, we're fucked.


yep. Spain, Netherlands and Chile. Whats the record for most goals conceeded in the group stage? Because we're a chance of breaking it.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

It's ok Aussies and Muricans. When all three of us (England) get knocked out in the groups, we'll pretend that the World Cup 2014 never existed :draper2


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

England at least have a chance. Our only chance for a single point is against Vidal, Sanchez and co :jose Oh well, for this world cup i'm Uruguayan. Suarez gonna go in dry on England :suarez1

Argentina and Belgium have the easiest draws.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Australia :banderas


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Adrien Mercier said:


> *Brazil got one of the harder groups, but they'll still go through *
> 
> Dam USA got the shit end of the groups.
> 
> England might not even get through either though. :banderas


what the hell


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ReDREDD said:


> what the hell


i know, group B, D and G are far harder.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i mean its no diss against croatia, mexico and cameroon. i mean theyre all fine teams but brazil is easily a step above each of them. very complete in all areas


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Well I never said it was the hardest ok?

Cameroon, Mexico and Croatia are still decent teams, Brazil will still get through though and compared to some other groups like the one Argentina got, it's a bit more difficult.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

you said it was one of the harder groups. When nearly half the other groups are far harder then its clearly not one of the harder groups.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

It's unfortunate that two of Spain, Holland and Chile aren't going to progress.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Group E and F are a joke, fucking france.

Group B and G look nasty.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Adrien Mercier said:


> Well I never said it was the hardest ok?
> 
> Cameroon, Mexico and Croatia are still decent teams, Brazil will still get through though and compared to some other groups like the one Argentina got, it's a bit more difficult.


Mexico are piss poor right now. Had 4 coach changes very recently. Only reason they advanced was because U.S. scored a late goal in their game, and they got through on goal difference or something.

Don't think Cameroon will be a challenge either. Croatia could be good, but Brazil will comfortably advance.

U.S. will probably finish dead last, oh well. Would at least like to win against Ghana.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Brazil could easily gain 9 points from their group. Hardly a hard group in any sense.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Eto'o is hardly the player he once was. Both them and Mexico barely qualified this year

but croatia, i dont know a damn thing about them


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I would be stunned if BRazil didn't get 3 wins in the group stage.

Groups B and G are both insane.

Goin through:
Brazil and who cares, Spain and Chile, Columbia and Ivory Coast, Uruguay and Italy, France and Switzerland, Argentina and Bosnia/Herzegovina, Germany and Ghana, Belgium and Russia


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

RKing85 said:


> I would be stunned if BRazil didn't get 3 wins in the group stage.
> 
> Groups B and G are both insane.
> 
> ...


You forgot Australia.


----------



## NotoriousTCG (Nov 28, 2013)

SCOTTY PARKER DRUNK ON EGGNOG said:


> It's unfortunate that two of Spain, Holland and Chile aren't going to progress.


Tim Cahill for the golden ball.

I honestly wonder what odds I can get on Australia losing all three games.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Croatia looked pretty shite in the qualifiers, we beat them home and away and they somehow failed to score into a defence made up of Alan Huttonkenny), Russel Martin, Grant Hanley and Steven Whittaker/Charlie Mulgrew in both games.

Suppose they do have a pretty good team on paper and could cause Brazil some problems if the likes of Rakitic, Mandzukic and Modric are on their game.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

ReDREDD said:


> Eto'o is hardly the player he once was. Both them and Mexico barely qualified this year
> 
> but croatia, i dont know a damn thing about them


They're in absolute shit form too. Changed their coach straight after the qualifying group was done, even though they had the Play Offs to go through. I guess with Mandzukic and Moric they will always have some threat going forward in attack though.

Edit: I wanna say Stevie May ninja'd me, but I'm like four minutes late...


----------



## Schultz (May 19, 2007)

England do have a high chance of qualifying, almost definitely, if they can pull their shit together. Italy will be the hardest game for us. Uruguay people are overrating, get past Suarez and they don't have much. They drew with Jordan of all teams. It'll be hard granted, but it could be a lot worse, like Group A or G.

I personally think Belgium will be the dark horses and win the World Cup this time round. That's just my outside personal opinion, though I wouldn't be surprised to see Germany do it.

As far as who will qualify, this is my predictions.

A - Brazil, Cameroon
B - Spain, Chile (yes I don't think the Netherlands will, despite having fantastic teams over the years they never seem able to perform at the World Cup, save for the last one.)
C - Colombia, Ivory Coast
D - Italy, England
E - France, Switzerland
F - Argentina, Nigeria
G - Germany, Ghana. The hardest group to predict by far. Germany is a dead cert in my view but any of the other three teams could qualify. I think it'll be Ghana though.
H - Belgium, South Korea

Don#t rule out any of the Africans teams. The setting will be in their favour along with the South Americans due to the climate.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Group G is the only group in which all of the teams made it past the first round of the last Cup


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The draw with Jordan is a silly thing to point to considering they were already through, and Forlan and Cavani (although he's not great for the NT) are certainly something. Their recent form has been poor though. They looked awful at the CC.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

belgium?

i really doubt they will be winning. great squad but they seriously lack proper big time experience

its either gonna be spain, germany or brazil. remember, no european team has ever won the world cup in south america


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Group C is being really underrated. Colombia/Japan/Ivory Coast all good teams.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Yeah, this World Cup should be taken as a learning experience for the Belgians. Hopefully they can get to the quarter finals and then attack the 2016 Euros hard, where they should have a real chance to win it.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

You can say the same thing about England without Rooney. I know he has a poor record in International tournaments but it doesn't change the fact he is England's best player (IMO) currently.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Curry said:


> Group C is being really underrated. Colombia/Japan/Ivory Coast all good teams.


agreed. group c should be fairly fun

falcao vs drogba :mark:


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Schultz said:


> England do have a high chance of qualifying, almost definitely, if they can pull their shit together. Italy will be the hardest game for us. Uruguay people are overrating, get past Suarez and they don't have much. They drew with Jordan of all teams. It'll be hard granted, but it could be a lot worse, like Group A or G.
> 
> I personally think Belgium will be the dark horses and win the World Cup this time round. That's just my outside personal opinion, though I wouldn't be surprised to see Germany do it.
> 
> ...


Wasn't that the 2nd leg when they were already 5-0 ahead on aggregate?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Schultz (May 19, 2007)

Regardless of whether they were through or not, it should be a game they should have comfortably won. I think people put far too much stock into Suarez.

Belgium in my eyes are the Germany of the 2010 World Cup. A young squad with not a lot of big time experience which managed to come out of nowhere and perform exceptionally well. This time however I could see Belgium doing it. They have a fantastic set of players at the moment and it would be foolish to write them off. It's going to be a very open tournament that's for sure. 

You would expect Argentina to do well, but in the few previous World Cups, they've also struggled to perform. Lately, they've just been one of them teams that seem to struggle when it really matters. They have an insane striking force in Messi, Di Maria, Aguero, Higuan etc, but the rest of their team doesn't hold a candle to that.

To whoever wins the tournament, I'm going with either Brazil, Germany or Belgium. Brazil being the clear favourites with Germany not far behind. Belgium to be the dark horse who wouldn't surprised me in the slightest to see win it, and who I'd much rather win over the likes of Argentina, Germany, Brazil, Spain etc. 

^ Also to gambit, I fail to see how that matters. it's a competitive sport. Regardless of whether you're ahead or not you should still attempt to reinforce the idea that you're a fantastic footballing team that is a force to be reckoned with. Should you not? If every other team played with that thought in mind then it would be a very dull sport.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Schultz said:


> England do have a high chance of qualifying, almost definitely, if they can pull their shit together. Italy will be the hardest game for us. Uruguay people are overrating, get past Suarez and they don't have much. *They drew with Jordan of all teams.* It'll be hard granted, but it could be a lot worse, like Group A or G.


when they were already up 5-0 :hayden3 You say that people put too much emphasis on Suarez but who do England have?

Bit early for the Belgians but they should at least have a decent run into the knockout rounds.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Predictions:

Group A: Brazil & Croatia

Group B: Spain & Holland

Group C: Ivory Coast & Colombia

Group D: Italy & Uruguay

Group E: France & Ecuador

Group F: Argentina & Bosnia

Group G: Germany & Portugal

Group H: Belgium & Russia

Golden Ball: GOAT :messi or maybe Neymar


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Japan were the sex in the confed cup 

Honda :moyes1


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Pointing to the Jordan game is like pointing to the friendlies Spain draw. It's pretty much irrelevant. Their form that matters in the actual qualifying (which was poor) should be what's taken into account.



Stevie May said:


> Japan were the sex in the confed cup
> 
> Honda :moyes1


They're the only decent team from the Asian group. We had to play them in the qualifiers. It was horrible. :jose


----------



## Schultz (May 19, 2007)

Rush said:


> when they were already up 5-0 :hayden3 You say that people put too much emphasis on Suarez but who do England have?
> 
> Bit early for the Belgians but they should at least have a decent run into the knockout rounds.


That's irrelevant who England have. Too many people are putting stock into Suarez as one player. The rest of the team aren't that great overall in my eyes. England lack passion and fire but they do have some great players in every area of the squad. That's pretty much the only thing that let England down. the older, experienced players lack the passion of the youngsters, they don't feel they should give it their all. Rooney has said on record that he'll never play with the same passion for England as he does united. Personally I'd have done away with the majority of the older squad and brought in ALL of the new blood. Much like Germany did. 

I still fail to see how winning 5-0 on aggregate should effect the way you perform ion the second leg. So you're saying, let's go out and not put any effort in at all? that's not how things work.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

South Africa beat Spain 1-0. Spain must be awful.

You seem to be exaggerating England's talents. Rubbish wide players, not a single pair that make for a good holding mid partnership, shaky centre backs, and no decent goalkeeper in any kind of form.


----------



## Schultz (May 19, 2007)

Apples and oranges ^

i've not exaggerated Englands talents in the slightest. But it's pretty stupid to completely write them off. I understand their lack of Keepers and and their talent on the wide, I've never been a fan of Walcott and still aren't. Like I said, they're biggest problem is their severe lack of passion and drive.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Schultz said:


> Apples and oranges ^


Agreed. Apples, oranges, and the two results are all irrelevant.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

is it too late to call almunia as england's first choice goalie? :wenger


----------



## Schultz (May 19, 2007)

Originally, I were of the idea that England were fucked after the results were first drawn. I know we can be either a great team, or a poor team. Much like my team of Southampton. But I wouldn't write them off. England will struggle much more with Italy than they will Uruguay. 

Englands biggest fault has always been their lack of passion.

Just the difference between the passion that Lallana and Rooney played with against Chile was outstanding.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Urgh not this passion thing again. No our lack of technical ability is our problem. Well not our only but a lot more of a reason then passion.


----------



## Schultz (May 19, 2007)

We have plenty of great players with technical ability, more often than not the younger guys. Passion is major problem, when the likes of Rooney doesn't put much effort in when he's capable of so much more and has previously said he'll never play the same way he does for England than he will united. Of course it's a problem.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

USMNT advancing really isn't as impossible as people are making it out to be imo. Very tough group no doubt but not outside the realm of possibility. The positives are we play Germany 3rd when they will have likely already qualified, playing them first would've been a real death sentence. Portugal will go as far as Ronaldo will take them, if you look past him they really aren't all that impressive. Defending counter attacks will be key. If we can put our focus on Ronaldo and contain him on counters it's winnable. Not likely.. but it's possible.

Ghana has been a thorn in our side for the past 2 WC's. Big time revenge game and that extra emotion should play to our favor. The last couple times we played them our team was gassed and they out finessed us with their speed and athleticism. This time we get to play them fresh and it could make a big difference. It's a super hard group but this is the best USMNT in the modern era and I won't count them out just yet.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

We Argentine now.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

well, we're fucked.

atleast we made it 8*D


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

If Ronaldo plays like he did against Sweden then there is no doubt the US is dropping.

If Ronaldo gets injured or slacks somehow, then maybe Portugal will lose to Ghana, and the US may be able to just barely make it past the group.

No point in even believing though, if US does make it past the group, they gonna get buttraped by that black beast Lukaku


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I think our main problem is that we don't tackle hard enough. If it were up to me I'd call up Joey Barton and see if I could get Vinnie Jones out of retirement to really get stuck into those Uruguayan wimps. The mere sight of Vinnie Jones will be sure to put the frighteners on them. Let's also see just how good Pirlo is when Vinnie's got a handful of his nuts.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Russia has an easy group. :lenny

No doubt in my mind that they'll be able to get at least second in their group. Japan and Belgium aren't teams to take lightly, but I think Russia will be able to beat both.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I wonder if Messi gonna be jelly when Neymar arrives at the Camp Nou in July and gets to share World Cup winning stories with Xavi, Iniesta and the rest of the Spaniards.



General Aladeen said:


> No point in even believing though, if US does make it past the group, they gonna get buttraped by that *black beast Lukaku*


His name is the BELGIAN TANK.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Russia does have a problem in that I don't think they have any player who can really lead the team, at this point. They had Arshavin, but he's become rather unimpressive on both club and national levels in the past two years or so.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

It's not pretty but England's best bet would be to park the bus like they did at Euro 12. They got a lot of criticism for their performance there but if you look at the actual results, they topped a group featuring a technically superb French team and managed to prevent Italy from scoring despite the Italians bossing them around the field for two hours straight. They have fast players who can hammer on the break and seem to be able to soak in the pressure well. Bottom line is if they try to play football they are completely screwed because although they do have some promising talent the cold hard fact is that guys like Jack Wilshere are never going to be as good as guys like Luka Modric or Andrea Pirlo. The English system does not prioritise high IQ footballers so you have to make the best with what you've got.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Santa For WHC said:


> No doubt in my mind that they'll be able to get at least second in their group. *Japan* and Belgium aren't teams to take lightly, but I think Russia will be able to beat both.


Japan are in Group C, Russia have South Korea.

Group H could be interesting though. Belgium should win with ease but Russia/South Korea could be close. Russia looked pretty good in qualifying though so I'd expect them to edge it.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Glad to see Argentina get the easiest group. 

I think Japan might be the surprise of the tournament. Very solid and organized team.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Curry said:


> Japan are in Group C, Russia have South Korea.
> 
> Group H could be interesting though. Belgium should win with ease but Russia/South Korea could be close. Russia looked pretty good in qualifying though so I'd expect them to edge it.


Yeah, I knew that. Mistake in writing that in the post. I think Russia will edge Belgium.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Mike's Phelan Xmas Joy~! said:


> *Ah the old media myth that Italy must always be good because of HISTORY~!*


I'm almost convinced now that you didn't watch Euro 12. If you had watched them beat Germany in the semi-finals there's no way you would be coming out with this stuff. They have an awesome team.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

EGame said:


> We Argentine now.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

The draws have been designed so specifically for a Brazil/Argentina final, if both perform as expected.

The semis could be:

- Argentina vs. Uruguay/Spain/Italy
- Brazil vs. Germany

For Group B, Uruguay/Italy/:woy would absolutely have to win the group to avoid Brazil in the QFs. In the KO stages, they'd play Ivory Coast/Columbia/Japan, and I expect Uruguay and Italy to beat them.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

My picks: 

Group A: Brazil, Croatia
Group B: Spain, Netherlands
Group C: Colombia, Greece
Group D: Italy, Uruguay
Group E: France, Ecuador
Group F: Argentina, Nigeria
Group G: Germany, Portugal
Group H: Russia, Belgium




Mike's Phelan Xmas Joy~! said:


> *Ah the old media myth that Italy must always be good because of HISTORY~!*


fpalm


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

World Cup 2014.

Coming soon.


:balo2
​


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

GOAT


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

On England, they have no choice but Rooney really doesn't cut it at international level for them. He's world class. He's their best player but he's never performed to his standards for England. I really think Hodgson should use this group to start a new era for English football. Euro 2016 and WC in 2018 look more realistic for England.

So when is the GOAT :mario coming to Arsenal? I hear January. :side:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> I wonder if Messi gonna be jelly when Neymar arrives at the Camp Nou in July and gets to share World Cup winning stories with Xavi, Iniesta and the rest of the Spaniards.


:lmao

USA's draw is so disappointing, only because I think we'll struggle to win even one. Fun to Germany Portugal score a bunch of goals, though.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Razor King said:


> On England, they have no choice but Rooney really doesn't cut it at international level for them. He's world class. He's their best player but he's never performed to his standards for England. I really think Hodgson should use this group to start a new era for English football. Euro 2016 and WC in 2018 look more realistic for England.
> 
> So when is the GOAT :mario coming to Arsenal? I hear January. :side:


a more realistic target is never

unless england overhaul their youth system and start making players who arent crap, they dont stand a chance


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Lol Australia :lmao


Pulling for Germany as always, also wanna see Japan do well. And Uruguay got my back too coz of Suarez.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

ReDREDD said:


> a more realistic target is never
> 
> unless england overhaul their youth system and start making players who arent crap, they dont stand a chance


In comparison to Spain and Germany, the players don't have the skills, but when we look at young English players like Lallana, Wilshere, Chamberlain, Sturridge, etc, England do have young technical players coming up. Add that to the fine defense they have, with Terry-Rio both gone (for good)--Cahill, Jagielka, Cole, Baines, Gibbs, Richards--you'd really suggest organization wouldn't be a problem, especially with a midfield of Carrick who is very good in ball possession. Off the old lot, I'd only start Gerrard in the middle. In fact, a 4-3-3 midfield of Gerrard + Carrick + Wilshere isn't bad at all. It can go toe to toe with most midfields in the world.

I'd fancy:

Hart
Richards - Cahill - Jagielka - Cole/Baines/Gibbs
Gerrard - Carrick
Wilshere
Walcott - Sturridge - Lallana​
Lallana on the left is the odd one out, but his technical attacking mifield qualities would compliment the finishing and positioning of Sturridge and the pace of Walcott. Honestly, dropping Rooney seems to be a good option and when you've got Rooney on the bench + physical strikers like Lambert and Carroll (who was fine in the Euros), England don't have a bad team at all. Question is, does Roy have the spine to make the necessary adjustments? Then there is Defoe who is an underrated striker + the CM work rates of Milner and Barry--not to forget the technical agility of Chamberlain and the maturity of Lampard.

It's really up to the manager and the attitudes of the players. England isn't as good as what Britich tabloids think but it's not as poor as many people make them look, except they have a horrible record of managers. Why can't they ever seem to hire a decent manager? I don't count Capello decent either because he never had the desire to learn about the English game and the players.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Schultz said:


> That's irrelevant who England have. Too many people are putting stock into Suarez as one player. The rest of the team aren't that great overall in my eyes. England lack passion and fire but they do have some great players in every area of the squad. That's pretty much the only thing that let England down. the older, experienced players lack the passion of the youngsters, they don't feel they should give it their all. Rooney has said on record that he'll never play with the same passion for England as he does united. Personally I'd have done away with the majority of the older squad and brought in ALL of the new blood. Much like Germany did.
> 
> I still fail to see how winning 5-0 on aggregate should effect the way you perform ion the second leg. So you're saying, let's go out and not put any effort in at all? that's not how things work.


You mean the same Uruaguay that made to too the semis I'm the last WC and won the Copa America a few years back? They're squad may not be amazing but neither is England's, if anything outside the attack they are around the same (Cavani and Suarez shit all over whatever we have).


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

People underestimating Uruguay just because of their poor qualification campaign either don't watch Uruguay regularly or don't have a clue of international football. Uruguay has a poor defense. It has a functional midfield, with no creativity but solid efficiency--yet the front three of Suarez-Forlan-Cavani is as good an attacking force as any in the world. Forlan isn't what he used to be anymore but this is his last hurrah and he will be up for it. Uruguay reached the semis of the WC and nearly eliminated Holland based on Forlan alone (and Suarez's hand of God). In the Copa, Suarez single-handedly took them to the Final, with Forlan scoring a brace and Suarez scoring one (against Paraguay). Suarez made every other player look like a clown. Cavani was massive in the Confeds Cup despite Forlan being poor and Suarez ineffective.

Uruguay don't have a stellar team but that front three and a stable midfield is good enough for them to score and eliminate many teams. They will fall short against the elite teams of the tournament but since the WC is in Sudamerica and Suarez + Cavani are in beast forms, I can actually see them reaching the semis. The conditions will help and when you've got Suarez, Forlan, and Cavani getting balls--it's not going to be easy for any defense.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

accurate


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

bama


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao fuck sake Kiz


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

USA also has to travel more distance than any other team.

As if we weren't already disadvantaged


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Michael Carrick's Christmas Cracker said:


> well, we're fucked.
> 
> atleast we made it 8*D


started from the bottom now we're here :drake2 










but seriously though, fuck this draw. Look at the other 'asian' teams. They all have decent draws :jose


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Have you guys seen the match ball? It looks sexy.



Spoiler: Sexy Beast















Hopefully players can "control" it better than the Jabulani.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

:messi is going to have no problem scoring three hat-tricks with it in the World Cup.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Brazuuuuca


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Schultz said:


> Apples and oranges ^
> 
> *i've not exaggerated Englands talents in the slightest.* But it's pretty stupid to completely write them off. I understand their lack of Keepers and and their talent on the wide, I've never been a fan of Walcott and still aren't. Like I said, they're biggest problem is their severe lack of passion and drive.





Schultz said:


> Originally, I were of the idea that England were fucked after the results were first drawn. *I know we can be either a great team*, or a poor team. Much like my team of Southampton. But I wouldn't write them off. England will struggle much more with Italy than they will Uruguay.
> 
> Englands biggest fault has always been their lack of passion.
> 
> Just the difference between the passion that Lallana and Rooney played with against Chile was outstanding.


Ha.



Schultz said:


> That's irrelevant who England have. Too many people are putting stock into Suarez as one player. The rest of the team aren't that great overall in my eyes. *England lack passion and fire but they do have some great players in every area of the squad. That's pretty much the only thing that let England down.* the older, experienced players lack the passion of the youngsters, they don't feel they should give it their all. Rooney has said on record that he'll never play with the same passion for England as he does united. Personally I'd have done away with the majority of the older squad and brought in ALL of the new blood. Much like Germany did.
> 
> I still fail to see how winning 5-0 on aggregate should effect the way you perform ion the second leg. So you're saying, let's go out and not put any effort in at all? that's not how things work.


Haha.

You're as biased as can be if you genuinely believe that's the case. England just aren't that good. Seriously, you think passion is the only thing between the good national teams and England?

That you're saying Uruguay has no one behind Suarez yet you're also saying England has great players in every area of the squad should let you know you're incredibly biased.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Argentina really got an easy group


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

who are these great english players and where are they hiding?

they have one great player and it's shrek.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Henry Hill said:


> I'm almost convinced now that you didn't watch Euro 12. If you had watched them beat Germany in the semi-finals there's no way you would be coming out with this stuff. They have an awesome team.


*"Awesome" better be some serious hyperbole to get your point across. I never said they weren't a good team, just not as good as their hyped up to be. It's a weaker Italian team compared to years gone by. They haven't been half as good at Euro 2012 or even the Confeds this year as you make out. Good draw vs Spain but failed to really take advantage of a defense in full on potato mode. Draw with Croatia is hardly the sign of an amazing team. Ireland are Ireland. 0-0 vs England AET is hardly a great result. Germany game they did well to win but don't kid yourself that Germany played close to their best in that game. Then the Final. Yeah. Confeds Cup. Just beat an average Mexican team. Fortunate to get the goals they did vs Japan and conceded THREE vs Japan. Then killed by Brazil. Don't remember the Spain match but I'll assume you played better there. Defensively they were a shambles in Brazil this summer. Far from awesome. Drawing with Bulgaria, Czech, Denmark and Armenia during qualifying is hardly bolstering your stance either. Basically the same record that England had with 3 away draws and 1 at home against similar level opposition.

They're good but not as good as the English Media at least likes to hype them up as being.*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

tbf they do have STURRIDGE if Woy stops being an absolute cunt and playing the bloke injured (fuck woy, almost as WOAT as Moses)

but then Uruguay have Cavani with Suarez so they'll still RAPE :suarez1


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Cavani is generally shit for Uruguay though.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Let me just say on the whole Sturridge playing injured thing; even if Woy didn't want him to play, Sturridge is the type of person who would have pushed to start, because he still hasn't proved himself in the England shirt yet and he is a guy who is desperate to be acknowledged. So it's definitely not all of Woy's fault.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

and England is generally shit in general so :draper2



Joel said:


> Let me just say on the whole Sturridge playing injured thing; even if Woy didn't want him to play, Sturridge is the type of person who would have pushed to start, because he still hasn't proved himself in the England shirt yet and he is a guy who is desperate to be acknowledged. So it's definitely not all of Woy's fault.


Its like you beg me to dislike you Joel.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Joel said:


> You've heard it here first, folks. Black people can't be English. RACIST HARIBO!


You're from Barbados. You're only English when it suits you. Just like you're only black when it suits you :disdrogba



Synaesthesia said:


> I think our main problem is that we don't tackle hard enough. If it were up to me I'd call up Joey Barton and see if I could get Vinnie Jones out of retirement to really get stuck into those Uruguayan wimps. The mere sight of Vinnie Jones will be sure to put the frighteners on them. Let's also see just how good Pirlo is when Vinnie's got a handful of his nuts.


Welsh International Vinnie Jones?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rush said:


> Its like you beg me to dislike you Joel.







:terry



haribo said:


> You're from Barbados. You're only English when it suits you. Just like you're only black when it suits you :disdrogba


I can be what I want. I'm like the English media (not racist, shut up bananas). When England does well, I am gonna be English. When they do shit, I'm gonna be Barbadian. It's true.

England win the Ashes last summer? Woo! I was born in England and lived the majority of my life here. I win.

England getting fucked in the Ashes right now? Well you know my parents were born in Barbados and that's where all my roots are from, so really and truly it doesn't affect me.

Facts son :draper2

It always suits me to be black, bitch :kobe10



Claus Gang Solider said:


> You mean the same Uruaguay that made to too the semis *I'm the last WC* and won the Copa America a few years back? They're squad may not be amazing but neither is England's, if anything outside the attack they are around the same (Cavani and Suarez shit all over whatever we have).


You're the World Cup 2010? :wilkins


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Schultz said:


> Personally I'd have done away with the majority of the older squad and brought in ALL of the new blood. Much like Germany did.


That worked for Germany because they had a plethora of accomplished young players achieving at the u21 level. In contrast, England's youth set-ups are hot garbage, with James Milner being the only survivor from the 2009 U21 side. James Milner.



> I still fail to see how winning 5-0 on aggregate should effect the way you perform ion the second leg.


:vince4



Razor King said:


> Add that to the *fine defense* they have, with Terry-Rio both gone (for good)--*Cahill, Jagielka, Cole, Baines, Gibbs, Richards *--you'd really suggest organization wouldn't be a problem,


:vince4



Mike's Phelan Xmas Joy~! said:


> * Germany game they did well to win but don't kid yourself that Germany played close to their best in that game. Then the Final. Yeah. Confeds Cup. Just beat an average Mexican team. Fortunate to get the goals they did vs Japan and conceded THREE vs Japan.
> *


Italy were superb in the match against Germany, Pirlo produced one of the greatest performances in recent memory, I remember applauding at points in the second half. Germany weren't allowed to play for large periods and when they did apply pressure, Italy's defenders were more than a match. 

Japan are incisive going forward and classy in possession. Hardly an indictment to concede three in a hilariously open game in a friendly tournament. If only the Japanese could put down Street Fighter they'd be unstoppable. Totally saikou.

That being said, Italy do seem to be being talked up to the point where England should turn up to the game with a white flag, and that just isn't the case at all.

IMO, England should be happy about playing Italy in Manaus, I can't see that being anything other than 0-0. Similar in tone to the England/ France debacle of Euro 2012. All three of the "big hitters" in the group are in with a real chance.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Joel said:


> :terry
> 
> 
> *England getting fucked in the Ashes right now? Well you know my parents were born in Barbados and that's where all my roots are from, so really and truly it doesn't affect me.*







New Zealand were fucking up the West Indies in their last test :brodgers


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rush said:


> New Zealand were fucking up the West Indies in their last test :brodgers


We don't have any Kiwis to laugh at me though :kobe10


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Mike's Phelan Xmas Joy~! said:


> *Cavani is generally shit for Uruguay though.*


Except in the Confeds, when Suarez and Forlan were WOATING and he alone was GOATING.

Not shit, but yeah, he hasn't been as stellar for Uruguay.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> accurate


:banderas


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

haribo said:


> Welsh International Vinnie Jones?


Embarrassing. Dennis Wise then. 1-0 btw.

England's game against Italy has been brought forward 3 hours apparently, 11pm kick-off now.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Mike's Phelan Xmas Joy~! said:


> _Brazil got a very nice draw looking past the GS. Assuming the top seeds finish top then there's only really Germany from the contenders that they're faced with before the Final. Spain and Argentina both in the other half to Brazil and Germany. Pointless predicting that far ahead but Brazil having a strong chance of going far is good for the tournament.
> 
> I don't really have any emotional investment in England so I don't know what I'd call a good or bad group because I don't care enough but it's at least an entertaining group on paper. I think it looks worse on paper too which is probably good because it should lower expectations. Italy really aren't all that right now and Uruguay are beatable even if it's unlikely England will beat them. Both showed they weren't as good as they were hyped at the Confeds Cup. 1st or 2nd in Group C is a good follow up though for England fans.
> 
> ...


Sigh. We're used to it now. We should be able to finish second, but then we'll face Brazil in the next round so yeah, no final this time unless we rise to the occasion like a mutha fucka.

Belgium, who haven't qualified since 2002, yet were in pot 1 rolleyes, have the easiest group of all time. France who have sucked ass at tournaments for years get another easy as fuck group they'll probably still manage to screw up. Blatter's Switzerland got a nice draw too.

England - Uruguay is going to be very interesting. Suarez is great but it's not like Uruguay has world class players everywhere so England definitely has a chance.

Group G is the most difficult one. It's not guaranteed Portugal will go through by any means.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Razor King said:


> Except in the Confeds, when Suarez and Forlan were WOATING and he alone was GOATING.
> 
> Not shit, but yeah, he hasn't been as stellar for Uruguay.


*He was shit at the Confeds. :kobe*


Synaesthesia said:


> Embarrassing. Dennis Wise then. 1-0 btw.
> 
> England's game against Italy has been brought forward 3 hours apparently, 11pm kick-off now.


*I really hope that isn't because of BST and whatever time zone Italy are in. The whole reason it was so late was due to the heat and now they're bringing it forward when it's gonna be hotter? No idea why they're only playing one match there if it's such poor playing conditions humidity wise.*


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Here is a nice quote from the british newspaper "The Telegraph" about the Bosnian national squad, also mentioning their own team


> *Familiar faces*
> Asmir Begovic (Stoke City), Edin Dzeko (Manchester City).
> 
> *The stereotype is ...*
> ...


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Argentina in DAT easy team lol : :yum: :clap

This is going to be the world cup of lionel messi.

:agree:


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

DualShock said:


> Here is a nice quote from the british newspaper "The Telegraph" about the Bosnian national squad, also mentioning their own team


Bosnia are my pick to go second in their group, and they are also my pick for the "unexpected" country that does surprisingly well. They have a nice group of players like Dzeko, Pjanic, Spahic, Medunjanin. Will be interesting to see how they perform.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Mike's Phelan Xmas Joy~! said:


> *I really hope that isn't because of BST and whatever time zone Italy are in. *


I'm guessing it is since the first thing I read today was that ITV were arguing to get it brought forward. Hilarious that ITV have damaged England's chances even more.


List of fixtures in the Daily Mail was amazing. Had games listed at random times like 6.40 & 11.40pm and had final group games at different hours :banderas


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Mike's Phelan Xmas Joy~! said:


> *"Awesome" better be some serious hyperbole to get your point across. I never said they weren't a good team, just not as good as their hyped up to be. It's a weaker Italian team compared to years gone by. They haven't been half as good at Euro 2012 or even the Confeds this year as you make out. Good draw vs Spain but failed to really take advantage of a defense in full on potato mode. Draw with Croatia is hardly the sign of an amazing team. Ireland are Ireland. 0-0 vs England AET is hardly a great result. Germany game they did well to win but don't kid yourself that Germany played close to their best in that game. Then the Final. Yeah. Confeds Cup. Just beat an average Mexican team. Fortunate to get the goals they did vs Japan and conceded THREE vs Japan. Then killed by Brazil. Don't remember the Spain match but I'll assume you played better there. Defensively they were a shambles in Brazil this summer. Far from awesome. Drawing with Bulgaria, Czech, Denmark and Armenia during qualifying is hardly bolstering your stance either. Basically the same record that England had with 3 away draws and 1 at home against similar level opposition.
> 
> They're good but not as good as the English Media at least likes to hype them up as being.*


You put way too much stock in qualifying results, as long as you qualify that's all that matters. There's been lots of teams who've bossed qualifying only to perform really badly at the actual events and vise versa. Germany might not have been at their best in Euro 12 but Italy still did a hell of a good job to beat them and if Pirlo can replicate his performance in that match they'll be tough for anyone to beat. They have a great keeper, solid defence, world class midfield and one of the most dangerous forwards in the game. Would not be surprised at all if they made at least the semis.


----------



## wwetna789 (Jul 18, 2013)

DualShock said:


> Here is a nice quote from the british newspaper "The Telegraph" about the Bosnian national squad, also mentioning their own team





> Familiar faces
> Asmir Begovic (Stoke City), Edin Dzeko (Manchester City).
> 
> The stereotype is ...
> ...


fixed:


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

Is it possible for USA to beat Germany and make it out of the group?

They did come close on beating them in 2002 actually.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Quasi Juice said:


> France who have sucked ass at tournaments for years get another easy as fuck group


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Mike's Phelan Xmas Joy~! said:


> *"Awesome" better be some serious hyperbole to get your point across. I never said they weren't a good team, just not as good as their hyped up to be. It's a weaker Italian team compared to years gone by. They haven't been half as good at Euro 2012 or even the Confeds this year as you make out. Good draw vs Spain but failed to really take advantage of a defense in full on potato mode. Draw with Croatia is hardly the sign of an amazing team. Ireland are Ireland. 0-0 vs England AET is hardly a great result. Germany game they did well to win but don't kid yourself that Germany played close to their best in that game. Then the Final. Yeah. Confeds Cup. Just beat an average Mexican team. Fortunate to get the goals they did vs Japan and conceded THREE vs Japan. Then killed by Brazil. Don't remember the Spain match but I'll assume you played better there. Defensively they were a shambles in Brazil this summer. Far from awesome. Drawing with Bulgaria, Czech, Denmark and Armenia during qualifying is hardly bolstering your stance either. Basically the same record that England had with 3 away draws and 1 at home against similar level opposition.
> 
> They're good but not as good as the English Media at least likes to hype them up as being.*


Dont underestimate that Euro 2012 Croatia team. They almost beat Spain if not for Casillas having a goat moment and the 5th referee having no balls to give the penalty. That Croatia team is so much better than the one in 2013.
Italy was the best team in that group. A little bit more luck and they finish first with 9 points.

Its a cliche, but Italy and Germany are known tournament teams, so of course people are gonna call them favorites or awesome even if they did not play well.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

paulborklaserheyma said:


> Is it possible for USA to beat Germany


About as likely as a miss universe winner from Stoke.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Stevie May said:


> About as likely as a miss universe winner from Stoke.


SEABS GIT IN HERE NOW YO.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

With pics


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

It's safe to say that the team who eliminates France will definitely win the hearts of every fan around the world, even by many people in France who since the last World Cup started to criticize and dislike their own team because they're a bunch of cheaters

They should play in Brazil the Eddie Guerrero theme song instead of their national anthem before every game


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

France failed hard in the last world cup...


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

If France can't at least make the Semi-Finals with the squad they have now, they are forever shit.

They got Franck, Big Ben, Evra, Lloris, POGBA, Varane.

And the sexiest man to ever live:



Spoiler: Sexiest man of all time


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Aladeen becoming the new AlexHumph.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Loic Remy's Big Fat Xmas Sack Surprise said:


> Aladeen becoming the new AlexHumph.


:robben2


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Tbh France won't make it far. Probably further than England though :terry


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Mike's Phelan Xmas Joy~! said:


> *He was shit at the Confeds. :kobe*[/B]


Nah, scored 3 goals, was good in general, and put in a stellar display against Italy. He was the single player who had good games, when others were disappointing (Uruguay). Whilst goals alone don't seem to matter after Torres won the golden boot--Cavani showed glimpses for the first time for Uruguay in a big tournament.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Current odds

Brazil are the favorites right now at 3/1

Argentina 5/1
Germany 6/1
Spain 7/1
Belgium 14/1
France 18/1


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

RKing85 said:


> Current odds
> 
> Brazil are the favorites right now at 3/1
> 
> ...


Are those legit or your opinion? I give Columbia, Italy and Uruguay a better chance than either Belgium or France. While I can see Belgium and France having easy match-ups in the first and second rounds, I can't see either of them progressing past the Quarter Finals.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

RKing85 said:


> Current odds
> 
> Brazil are the favorites right now at 3/1
> 
> ...


Spain are a good bet at 7/1 tbh but I expect a Brazil/Argentina final and I'll sound the upset alarms (yes people are calling this a potential upset) and say Argentina win on Brazilian soil.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Loic Remy's Big Fat Xmas Sack Surprise said:


> Tbh France won't make it far. Probably further than England though :terry


Considering their piss easy group..... I would say it's likely yea


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Loic Remy's Big Fat Xmas Sack Surprise said:


> Tbh France won't make it far. Probably further than England though :terry


i dont know. from what i hear, they have rather..... 'exotic' prostitutes in brazil

the temptation may be a bit too much for ribery and co


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

ENGLAND :rooney


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Mike's Phelan Xmas Joy~! said:


> Ah the old media myth that Italy must always be good because of HISTORY~!


 Well, they did finish bottom of their group in SA. Great way to defend the title.



Hannibal Lector said:


> Chile are capable of beating Holland. They are severely overrated.


 They don't like playing Australia (a draw wouldn't shock me), it's another thing in Chile's favour. 



Stinger Fan said:


> Argentina got an incredibly easy draw in comparison I think


 What's the bet they don't win all their group games?



TheJack said:


> Group A: Brazil, Croatia.


 I don't care about Mexico's recent form, their WC record of advancing out of the group is unblemished since 1994. Kovac will be under a lot of pressure to keep his post.



Stevie May said:


> Ghana reached the last 16 in 06 Redead.


 Two visits, advanced each time. But I don't like their group.



RKing85 said:


> Current odds
> 
> Brazil are the favorites right now at 3/1
> 
> ...


 Belgium could struggle to get out of their group (same for France). It wouldn't surprise me at all to see Russia + SKorea. In fact, I'm tipping it.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Brazil or Argentina will win the cup. 

Strong contenders are Germany and Spain.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Im still uncertain on argentina

they have the pieces. but will they tick?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Argentina has no defense. Sure they can score goals, but can they stop the other team from scoring?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

sure they do, they have *insert obscure emerging CB who probably plays for porto or a midtable bundesliga side that only Kiz has heard of*


that kid is amazing. if you think argentina have no defence then you dont know football


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

otamendi, zabaleta, garay, coloccini, campagnaro are hardly no defence. their only problem is at left back.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

What are you talking about? Jonas was a great success last World Cup. :side:


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm gonna go with Germany if they can find the best starting XI so much talent in that team. I like Brazil's chances, who is Brazil's main striker these days?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> *otamendi*, zabaleta, garay, coloccini, campagnaro are hardly no defence. their only problem is at left back.


woohoo, i was spot on

still, garay is from benefica. but close enough eh?


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

ReDREDD said:


> i dont know. from what i hear, they have rather..... 'exotic' prostitutes in brazil
> 
> the temptation may be a bit too much for ribery and co


Don't worry RONALDO will be there to lead them for that. He likes them both ways allegedly. 

France will probably make it out of their group and then titanically fuck it all up in the next stage.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

inb4 anelka makes a run in and tries to hijack the team to another mutiny

before ZIDANE shows up, headbutts him and deschamp to steer france to the finals!


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Would mark for a Zidane run in tbf.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

ReDREDD said:


> Im still uncertain on argentina
> 
> they have the pieces. but will they tick?





General Aladeen said:


> Argentina has no defense. Sure they can score goals, but can they stop the other team from scoring?


What Kiz said about defense.

The question is, will Argentina face a genuinely strong team until the semis? The strongest opposition, hypothetically, appears to be Ronaldo National Team and Ronaldo isn't as good as Spain, Germany, Uruguay, Netherlands, and Brazil--so you'd "expect" Argentina to beat Ronaldo. In the semis, depending on the progressions, Argentina could face one of Spain, Uruguay, or Italy and that would be the first and real test for the Seleccion.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Call me crazy but I actually think France may balls up the group stage and Ecuador and Switzerland go through


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

goldigga said:


> I'm gonna go with Germany if they can find the best starting XI so much talent in that team. I like Brazil's chances, who is Brazil's main striker these days?


Neymar, Hulk and Fred.


----------



## Hawkeye81 (Jan 3, 2012)

Call me crazy or deluded but I think Holland will beat Spain.

Then again I don't think we will beat Chili, hopefully a draw.

But it could be I am a little bit bias...


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Nightmare_SE said:


> Neymar, Hulk and Fred.


Hulk and neymar arent strikers. both play on the wing


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Call me crazy but I actually think France may balls up the group stage and Ecuador and Switzerland go through


People are underestimating Ecuador. After all, they qualified automatically ahead of Uruguay. France were unlucky though getting Spain in their qualifying group and Switzerland had a fairly easy one in comparison. Nothing would surprise me with that group tbh.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> People are underestimating Ecuador. After all, they qualified automatically ahead of Uruguay. France were unlucky though getting Spain in their qualifying group and Switzerland had a fairly easy one in comparison. Nothing would surprise me with that group tbh.


I'm thinking Ecuador top the group and France end up losing to Switzerland the same way Spain did in 2010 and end up 3rd as a result. Thinking boldly though


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

ReDREDD said:


> Hulk and neymar arent strikers. both play on the wing


Ah, I misread, I thought he said forward not striker.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Loic Remy's Big Fat Xmas Sack Surprise said:


> Aladeen becoming the new AlexHumph.


Another one bites the pillow :des



World Cups are always interesting. I never pay much attention to International Football by nature but the summer weather, copious amounts of alcohol and the media frenzy with England is usually too good to pass up. Australia might have to recruit Mitchell Johnson to just warm up on the touchline and stare into the souls of the opposition to unsettle them, failing that some undercooked meat delivered to the opposition should do the trick.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Group A: Brazil, Mexico
Group B: Spain, Chile
Group C: Colombia, Japan
Group D: Italy, Uruguay
Group E: Ecuador, Switzerland
Group F: Argentina, Nigeria
Group G: Germany, Portugal
Group H: Russia, SKorea


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> Group A: Brazil, Mexico
> Group B: Spain, Chile
> Group C: Colombia, Japan
> Group D: Italy, Uruguay
> ...


Agree with most everything except for Group H which really is Belgium's to lose and Group F where I reckon Nigeria won't go through but Bosnia will. Do reckon France will balls it up though


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

Nige™ said:


> *People are underestimating Ecuador. After all, they qualified automatically ahead of Uruguay*. France were unlucky though getting Spain in their qualifying group and Switzerland had a fairly easy one in comparison. Nothing would surprise me with that group tbh.



Ecuador, like always, quailified thanks to his Home performances, Quito is one of the worst places to play. Their record outside home was like 1 or 2 points, no wins, which is strange for South american teams where almost every team (except for Argentina and Brazil) use to drop important points in home. 

They're usually pretty awful outside home, so i don't will put too much hope in them, however they have a relative easy group and the team is at least good, so they can qualify, wining the group? i seriously doubt it


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

brazil's keeper and main striker now playing 2nd division for their respective clubs. julio cesar and fred.


----------



## Frakkles (Oct 9, 2012)

Uruguay are over-rated. They have an amazing strike force in Cavani and Suarez but the rest of the team is really lacking and people seem to forget that, while Italy dominated us for 120 minutes in the Euros, *they failed to scoring a fucking goal!*

Goals are kind of important in football matches (for realzies) and the Italian side are ageing. Most of the team is the wrong side of 30 (or at least late 20s).

I'm actually happier to have Uruguay than Colombia (although I would prefer Colombia's group) because Colombia are a better all around team. Uruguay have weaknesses that we can capitalise on for sure.

Love the "England are doomed" comments from haters though. :lmao

We're not expecting anything so it'll be all the more sweet when we get to the Quarters and are knocked out then as per usual. 

I'm not willing to make a prediction just yet but all the South American teams should not be underestimated. Looking forward to seeing how they all do.

Already pretty pumped for this one and it's still 6+ months away. Feels like ages since 2010.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

No one rates England, so no one thinks they're doomed. They're just not good enough.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Belgium is going to surprize some people. If they didn't have to play group G in the round of 16, I could easily see them being quarter-finalists.


----------



## Frakkles (Oct 9, 2012)

England aren't bad at all. They just play badly. :side:

Nobody is going to be surprised by Belgium doing well. Lukaku, Hazard, Vertoghen, Kompany, Courtois, they have a top quality side. Anyone overlooking them is a fool.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Belgium's problem is they seem to have no decent full backs. iirc Alderweireld and Vermaelan play RB and LB for them.

It'll be interesting to see how the conditions influence things too. Uruguay's recent history indicates they'd be the most likely of the three to not make it out of the group stages, but idk how well England and Italy will acclimatise. Italy weren't great at the CC either.


----------



## Frakkles (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm almost certain that England-Italy game will be a 0-0 draw. I think both teams would be relatively happy with that as well. I know I'd take it.

Don't they play three at the back? Alderweireld, Vertonghen and Vermaelan? 3-4-3, that's what they played against us at Wembley but that was back in 2012.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

They'll play Kompany.


----------



## Frakkles (Oct 9, 2012)

In midfield from what I've seen.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> Group A: Brazil, Mexico
> Group B: Spain, Chile
> Group C: Colombia, Japan
> Group D: Italy, Uruguay
> ...


No Belgium? :banderas


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

I like Belgium, but I think it would be funny as hell if they flopped completely and lost all three games.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

no way Belgium losses to Korea.

Doesn't matter how good the Group H teams do in pool play however. Both teams that advance will get knocked out in the round of 16 by Group G teams.


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

I still think England will make it out of the group.

When's the last time England failed to make it to second round? ........ Exactly.

I'm thinking Italy might be the victim actually.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

paulborklaserheyma said:


> I still think England will make it out of the group.
> 
> When's the last time England failed to make it to second round? ........ Exactly.
> 
> I'm thinking Italy might be the victim actually.


they barely made it out in 2010 and that group was easy as fuck

then in 2008, they didnt even qualify

its not that out of the question

Italy will most likely win the group. just a question of if they can come out on top of U R gay


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

when was the last time england had a team this ordinary?

yeah, exactly.


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm just stating that England always makes it to second round. (Only talking about Worldcup, not Euro, cause then even mighty Germans got crushed in the first round in Euro)

Don't understand why everyone's so negative on England. England always seems to choke on last 16 or quarterfinal, but they always somehow manage to make it out on first group stage.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i think youre really underestimating how unremarkable this team is and how mediocre Roy is

fine time for joe to lose all form. defence is Lescott, cahill, and johnson. dat epicness

midfield is wilshere/lampard or whatever. all average and unexciting

attack is same as always. rooney, gerrard, walcott whatever

its the same team as 2010, except older, averager, and worse

and unlike 2010 and 2006, england's group isnt crap this time. name one player on the england squad half as exciting as cavani or suarez, or half as capable in a world cup as pirlo or forlan

england could very well grind their way out, depending on how poor Uruguay's defence is. but it is far from assured. and i guarantee, it will bore a hell of a lot of people to death


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

So many England HATERS up in this thread. We'll have the last laugh when Cokeshire breaks Neymar's legs in the final with some good old fashioned hard tackling and we win 1-0 with a goal from future GOAT Ross Barkley.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm gonna mong it up here and say England will top the group. Arise Sir Wollbock.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> brazil's keeper and main striker now playing 2nd division for their respective clubs. julio cesar and fred.


 Fred will do a Chopper Johnson. If he gets the nod up front, he’s my tip for GB. I think he’s about $26!



Rush said:


> No Belgium? :banderas


 I’m not sure about their mental toughness, especially with the pressure of being one of the favourites to win it all. It's absurd. I think they'll implode. As for the Socceroos, I hope Ange picks and gives half a game to guys like Taggart, Irvine and Kantarovski. Get them a bit of exposure for the future.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Synaesthesia said:


> So many England HATERS up in this thread. We'll have the last laugh when Cokeshire breaks Neymar's legs in the final with some good old fashioned hard tackling and we win 1-0 with a goal from future GOAT Ross Barkley.


its a well known fact that ross barkley only scores when i drop him from my fantasy football team

so as things currently stand, he will not score


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I think England could easily qualify from their group. England mightn't be the best team about, but they're pretty steady, so all it would really take is one of Italy or Uruguay to collapse and they'll sneak through. Italy are good but better teams than them have flopped in group stages before, and they're own track record in recent tournaments is hit or miss. Uruguay have some fantastic players, but some average ones too and their team is getting a bit old. It will be interesting to see how they set up at the World Cup, as they can be a tactically flexible team with a catch. They can play various formations with players in various roles, but the core of their game is always counter attack, and whether they can play that style effectively in humid conditions will be interesting. If they concede possession too easily, and their opposition can have all game to probe at their creaking, old defence in sweltering heat, then perhaps even England of all teams could play through them. That said, Uruguay's coach Oscar Tabarez is something of a genius, so maybe by the time the World Cup comes around he'll have kicked the oldies like Lugano and Perez to the curb, and bring more youthful energetic players like Lodeiro and Castro who can play more expansive football.

tl;dr, I think England's chances of qualifying from their group are pretty good. I'd give them roughly a 55% of pulling it off. I'd give Italy a 75% chance and Uruguay a 60% chance, which leaves Costa Rica with the remaining 10%.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah, agree with Bananas. It won't be shocking for England to qualify. Plus, every time England was supposed to win the WC since '66 (tabloids and all) and this time every body is expecting them to be knocked out in the group stages. Won't be surprised if they sneak through. They won't go far but getting past the group stages isn't a big deal, considering the volatile situation of Uruguay and Italy's erratic form. But since it's Sudamerica, I'd expect Uruguay to make it to the QF at the least.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

paulborklaserheyma said:


> When's the last time England failed to make it to second round? ........ Exactly.














#dealwithit said:


> tl;dr, I think England's chances of qualifying from their group are pretty good. I'd give them roughly a 55% of pulling it off. I'd give Italy a 75% chance and Uruguay a 60% chance, which leaves Costa Rica with the remaining 10%.


 :steiner2


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Of course it won't be shocking if England make it through to the next round, but its not a situation where you'd be comfortable saying they're definitely going through. Italy, Uruguay and England all have a decent enought chance of making the 2nd round, depends on who shows up on the day and performs best in the conditions.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

So basically the same situation as Holland. You wouldn't be surprised if they go through, but Chile is by no means a pushover.

Costa Rica in dat underdog role to go through :denzel


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

haribo said:


> :steiner2


If you take Uruguay's 60% chance of winning, and subract Italy's 75% chance of winning, because the genetic freak Mario Balotelli can out run Diego Lugano cause of his fat asses, then you're left with -15% and two thirds of winning.

:steiner2


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Holland going to WOAT in the WC.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

It is nice to see other England fans being positive but I just don't see us getting through with a mediocre team and mediocre manager.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*We can get through that group being mediocre though. Italy/England is a pretty safe bet on being a draw. Costa Rica everyone should beat. Get a point vs Uruguay and Italy/Uruguay isn't a draw and we're through without having to really be great. Even if we lose to Uruguay and Italy do also we can still get through if we better Italy's score vs Costa Rica. Neither Italy or Uruguay are on a level where it'd be hard to see England grinding out a point against them. We're not great right now but we still rarely lose.*


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Uruguay have a continental advantage and ideally, the challenge would be between England and Italy. England have the quality to beat Italy because Italy isn't all that great right now, but they are as good a team in major competitions. That group + Germany's would be the hottest in the winter of Brazil!


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Quasi Juice said:


> So basically the same situation as Holland. You wouldn't be surprised if they go through, but Chile is by no means a pushover.
> 
> Costa Rica in dat underdog role to go through :denzel


Actually England's more like Chile. A solid 3rd favourite but could sneak in. Don't think they will though.


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

haribo said:


> :steiner2


I know, truth hurts. Italy failed at 2010 and Uruguay failed at 2002, while England always makes it to second round.

I don't get why people are just trashing England team as if they have absolutely no chance of winning in the group...They have just as same chance as advancing from the group with Uruguay and Italy.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Meh, even if England do get through the group stages, they are gonna get murdered in the next round.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Maybe we are all wrong and England actually wins the World Cup :draper2


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

General Aladeen said:


> Maybe we are all wrong and England actually wins the World Cup :draper2


finally some common sense


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

General Aladeen said:


> Maybe we are all wrong and England actually wins the World Cup :draper2








RED BUSES. UNION FLAG. BEEFEATERS. LONDON. YORKSHIRE PUDDING. ROYALTY. BIG BEN.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

paulborklaserheyma said:


> I know, truth hurts. Italy failed at 2010 and Uruguay failed at 2002, while England always makes it to second round.
> 
> I don't get why people are just trashing England team as if they have absolutely no chance of winning in the group...They have just as same chance as advancing from the group with Uruguay and Italy.


Outside of 2010 when was the last time Italy didn't make it out of the group stage though? For the past 20 years Italy have clearly done better than England at World Cups, hell maybe better than everyone except Brazil.

Its not that people are trashing England, they're calling it like it is, they're the 3rd best team in their group, that's the reality of the situation.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

england could win if they got more Hull City TIGERS on their team

YOUVE BEEN MAULED BY THREE LIONS


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

DAVIES. HUDDLESTONE. GRAHAM. FRYATT. CHESTER. LIVERMORE.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

England fans talking about winning the group. They're not even aiming for Arsenal's fourth place trophy. :sparker


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

SCOTTY PARKER DRUNK ON EGGNOG said:


> England fans talking about winning the group. They're not even aiming for Arsenal's fourth place trophy. :sparker


Socceroos are a lock in for that. :angle


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

We beat Costa Rica. If they qualified somehow then we should take their spot. :sparker


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

:sparker


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

SCOTTY PARKER DRUNK ON EGGNOG said:


> We beat Costa Rica. If they qualified somehow then we should take their spot. :sparker


NEILL v STUDGE?


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

ReDREDD said:


> fine time for joe to lose all form. defence is Lescott, cahill, and johnson. dat epicness


Hart hasn't been in fantastic form to say the least, but the World Cup isn't for another 6 months. He's already started improving recently and has got plenty of time to get some confidence and momentum behind him. Concerning the defence, although they won't exactly be leaking goals for fun Uruguay aren't particularly solid at the back and can definitely be got at, I know I'd rather have a defence containing the likes of Jags, Baines, Cole, etc. than a defence lead by the both ageing and average Diego Lugano.



> midfield is wilshere/lampard or whatever. all average and unexciting


I'd like to know in what world Jack Wilshere is 'average', he's a technically superb young player who's had a bit of bad fortune with form and injuries the past few years yet is still a mainstay and key player for the runaway leaders of the Premier League. Italy have some good options but there's not a better midfielder currently playing for Uruguay or Costa Rica.

Ross Barkley is another that particularly excites me, he's an incredible player, both physically and technically. He isn't the complete article yet, but as I already alluded to above the World Cup isn't for a while and he's got another 6 months or so to work on some of the imperfections of his game. My main worry is that we won't be able to fit Wilshere/Barkley into the same midfield a la Lampard/Gerrard because you can't constrict either of them to a deeper, holding role; this possibly means playing 3 in midfield for the time being. 



> attack is same as always. rooney, gerrard, walcott whatever


Rooney, Sturridge, and on his day Walcott are all excellent players capable of putting in a world class performance on their day. Uruguay have a scarily good strikeforce but we definitely are stronger in this department than the Italians.



> and unlike 2010 and 2006, england's group isnt crap this time. name one player on the england squad half as exciting as cavani or suarez, or half as capable in a world cup as pirlo or forlan


It's not all about excitement or individual talent. You could perhaps make a case for Rooney being as good as Cavani/Suarez but it's not like it matters because individual talent is nigh on irrelevant (or else the likes of Sweden would be challenging). They're no mugs but other than Cavani/Suarez Uruguay have little quality throughout the side. They may have some exciting talents that England haven't got at the minute, but as a squad they're fairly average and definitely not someone that we should be too afraid of, they aren't on a Spain/Germany level. They needed a play-off against Jordan to even get to the World Cup, and if Brazil had took part in qualifying then it's likely they'd have missed out altogether!


It isn't an easy group, but not one that we should be scared of by any stretch of the imagination. I do think that some people are drastically exaggerating just how good Italy and Uruguay actually are in comparison to England, it's almost like it's become the 'cool' thing to do to slate England and put them down regardless of whether the performance actually merited it. Sure it's not always been pretty but more often than not, England have got the job done as of late; we've lost just 3 games since Hodgson took over (one was whilst playing with an extremely experimental side and another was that game where Ibrahimovic went into silly mode and started scoring every time he touched the ball). 

I GUARANTEE you that the Italians and Uruguayans will not want to be playing us at this stage just as much as we don't want to be playing them.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

General Aladeen said:


> Maybe we are all wrong and England actually wins the World Cup :draper2


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I know this would never happen, but England could really use Arteta at the World Cup. If England went with Arteta and Wilshere in midfield, they'd be much better at keeping the ball. But if that happened Jack would probably take out Arteta because England for the English innit? :bigron


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Loic Remy's Big Fat Xmas Sack Surprise said:


> Socceroos are a lock in for that. :angle


i'd be stoked if we manage a goal. Thats how bad our team/draw is :lol


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

It's okay guys, Harry Kewell played about twenty minutes on the weekend. The comeback is on. :sparker

People talking about England's past history also seem to be forgetting who England's current manager is. :woy


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

really excited for when england draws with USA and woy calls it 'historic'


----------



## NotoriousTCG (Nov 28, 2013)

Rush said:


> i'd be stoked if we manage a goal. Thats how bad our team/draw is :lol


If we score a goal, it'll be from a Tim Cahill header. #Whitemencanjump


----------



## TheChubbyOne (Dec 25, 2013)

Since Ireland are clearly saving their energy for the Euros in France and decided not to qualify, I will be jumping on the Belgium bandwagon. Them or Argentina and the whole'Anyone but England' thing I like to do at major tournaments


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Italy, Brazil are always safe bets. England and France don`t even get through from group stage


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

hey, New Zealand had that "hopefully we can just score a goal" attitude in 2010 and they ended up being the only undefeated team at the whole World Cup!


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

*WORLD CUP 2014 THREAD*

FUCKERN WORLD CUP EH

Scotland to win it.

I don't even think they're bloody in it.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: WORLD CUP 2014 THREAD*

The season isn't finished yet, go away pls.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: WORLD CUP 2014 THREAD*

Only 20 odd days pls


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: WORLD CUP 2014 THREAD*

Argentina!!


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: WORLD CUP 2014 THREAD*

Supporting France as i was born there, would be nice to see England get far as well with most of Liverpools team.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: WORLD CUP 2014 THREAD*

Is it true that a European team has never won a world cup that has been staged in South America?


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

I was a year late. Fook.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: WORLD CUP 2014 THREAD*



House Blackbeard said:


> Is it true that a European team has never won a world cup that has been staged in South America?


Yes, but there's not been that many. Uruguay won in Uruguay & Brazil, Argentina in Argentina & Brazil in Chile. And only one of those was in the last 50 years.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Thuganomics said:


> World Cup 2014.
> 
> Coming soon.
> 
> ...


Re-quoting because :balo2


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm Welsh so I'm supporting England...'s opponents. 

Pretty damn neutral tbh so I'll support the team I reckon will win which is Argentina. My vested interest is simply being proven right


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Brazil
Croatia
Spain
Chile
Colombia
Japan
Italy
Uruguay
Switzerland
France
Argentina
Bosnia
Germany
Portugal
Belgium
Russia

To go through. Group C is fucking hard!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: WORLD CUP 2014 THREAD*



haribo said:


> Yes, but there's not been that many. Uruguay won in Uruguay & Brazil, Argentina in Argentina & Brazil in Chile. And only one of those was in the last 50 years.


Cool, thanks.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Stevie G, the hardman jack, dodgy barnett ross, dancing muppet danny and super woy will take us to glory.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Thuganomics said:


> Re-quoting because :balo2


Immobile >


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

No, not yet. I'm not emotionally prepared for the ridiculousness that will be this thread.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Predicting Brazil, Argentina or...Spain. Belgium to reach the semis


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

cant wait for ghana to win it all. 

ASAMOAH GYAN


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

CM Styles said:


> Predicting Brazil, Argentina or...Spain. Belgium to reach the semis


That's quite a bold prediction, lad.

I'm not allowing myself to get too hyped for this yet. In 2010 I was over-hyped, and the tournament was disappointing. Don't really care who wins this time, just hope for some good games. I want a lot of star players to perform well. Interested in seeing Belgium play, especially Lukaku and Hazard. U.S. are stationed in the arguable group of death, so I don't have much hope for getting out. Would be nice if we played well, and DOZY scored some goals.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nothing like the feeling of a World Cup.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

BkB Hulk said:


> No, not yet. I'm not emotionally prepared for the ridiculousness that will be this thread.


The 2010 thread was something else.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Liam Miller said:


> The 2010 thread was something else.


Still remember the day of the final....memories :banderas


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I made the best post in the last World Cup thread: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/8560063-post4599.html

I also declared my love for Aguero in that thread. He in turn broke my heart and joined City. Life aint fair, yo.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Only one question. Is Klose going?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

40 days to go!!!! Getting excited.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Rockhead said:


> That's quite a bold prediction, lad.
> 
> I'm not allowing myself to get too hyped for this yet. In 2010 I was over-hyped, and the tournament was disappointing. Don't really care who wins this time, just hope for some good games. I want a lot of star players to perform well. Interested in seeing Belgium play, especially Lukaku and Hazard. U.S. are stationed in the arguable group of death, so I don't have much hope for getting out. Would be nice if we played well, and DOZY scored some goals.


You know what im like prediction wise  Not going to go as far as to guarantee with this one though...


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

A South American team will win this, and it won't be Brazil.

I'm going Argentina, although Uruguay wouldn't surprise me that much. Think Chile will surprise a few too.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Femto said:


> Only one question. Is Klose going?


thats a damn good question


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

If he's fit he'll definitely go. Gomez has played about 3 minutes of football. The rest are inexperienced. They'll probably start without a striker on the pitch though.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I agree. A free flowing front four of Muller, Ozil, Gotze and Reus doesn't look half bad.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

:messi


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

My pick is Uruguay.

Hoping it's gunna be a repeat of the 1950 final. Uruguay beating Brazil in their own back yard.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Cliffy Byro said:


> My pick is Uruguay.
> 
> Hoping it's gunna be a repeat of the 1950 final. Uruguay beating Brazil in their own back yard.


It's going to be Messi scoring a hat-trick in the Final against Brazil, whilst Neymar passes the ball to Messi. GOAT! :messi


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it's a shame this is on in such a terrible timezone, mixed with us having a very ordinary team.

at least lucas neill's career is over :hb.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Yeah. I need to enjoy this World Cup because the next two will suck as far as time goes. Mostly late evening/early morning matches in 2018 and 2022.

Unless one of them loses it, and it is given to England. That'd be awesome.

Also. United States.

0 wins
0 draws
3 losses
-8 goal differential


We finna get blastedddddddddddddddd Tori Black style. It'll be messy. Towels will be needed.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Cmon England!

Hope John Barnes does a new version of his rap xD


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

GoldenSilver said:


> Cmon England!


Misplaced optimism ftw.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

How is that optimism? :kobe


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Kiz said:


> it's a shame this is on in such a terrible timezone, mixed with us having a very ordinary team.


4 pm, 8 pm and 10 pm matches for us. :messi


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

steamed hams said:


> 4 pm, 8 pm and 10 pm matches for us. :messi


Yacouba Sylla’s home planet is just an hour behind UK?

EDIT: Oh God, Ivory Coast vs Japan at 2am :lmao


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

Anyone know if Defoe is going to be on the English team? 

I'm hoping the fact that he went to the MLS keeps him off the team (he plays for my hometown team Toronto, and yes I know MLS is LOLworthy compared to European leagues)


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

haribo said:


> Yacouba Sylla’s home planet is just an hour behind UK?














Yes. Obviously by us I meant me and DwayneAustin.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

m i k e said:


> Anyone know if Defoe is going to be on the English team?
> 
> I'm hoping the fact that he went to the MLS keeps him off the team (he plays for my hometown team Toronto, and yes I know MLS is LOLworthy compared to European leagues)


I'm 99% certain he won't be in the 23-man squad, barring a horrific injury crisis.

Welbeck, Sturridge, Rooney (if you count him as a 'striker') and probably even Lambert are all well ahead of him in the packing order at the minute, no way we're taking more than 4 forwards especially with the formation that Roy plays. Even if one of them gets injured he'll still probably take someone like Rodriguez or Barkley or Chamberlain who missed out originally in their place.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I'd have Wickham over Defoe, and James Wilson of course.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

What's England rolling out? 4-4-1-1?

Rooney behind Sturridge? (Gay.)


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sturridge will probably play wide to compensate for Rooney up front. :woy


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

While Henderson is left back at home for Cleverly


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

There were articles saying it's either Barkley or Carrick for Hodgson. I'll laugh if Hodgson actually leaves Barkley behind.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

After the season he's had surely Barkley must go? Wot can't be that stupid


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

CGS said:


> After the season he's had surely Barkley must go? Wot can't be that stupid


Are you sure?

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Barkley will go. There is absolutely no way he'll get left behind. 

Taking 3 keepers and 8 defenders leaves space for 12 forwards/midfielders. Gerrard, Wilshere, Henderson, Ox, Sterling, Rooney, Sturridge, and Welbeck are all pretty much certainties, which leaves space for 4 others from the pool of Barkley, Lallana, Carrick, Cleverley, Lambert and Milner (may have forgot some but those are the main candidates). I can't see any combination of those players that doesn't result in Barkley getting picked. The likely scenario is widespread riots if both Carrick and Cleverley end up going ahead of Barkley.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Figure it's about time for predicting the knockout stages:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Wouldn't be shocked if Barkley doesn't go. If we play a CAM them maybe he has a better shot but Lallana will be ahead of him and will he sacrifice a CM in favour of him. Based on past squads he'll have 4 traditional CMs and 4 wingers that can play inside along with Rooney as one of the strikers who can play the CAM position. I'd say Lallana, Sterling and Milner are certs for the other 4 Midfield spots so maybe there's one left for him but I can see him taking a more traditional winger over him. If he's in the squad he won't play anyway. Ah shit of course Woy's face Ox will go ahead of him. Yeah Barkley isn't going ahead of either of them 4 and he'll take 4 traditional strikers and 4 traditional CMs.

May as well but this is what I THINK the squad will be. What it SHOULD be is much different.

Hart
Who
Cares

Johnson
Walker
Cahill
Jagielka
Smalling
Jones
Baines
Cole

Gerrard
Lampard
Henderson
Carrick

Sterling
Lallana
Milner
Ox

Rooney
Welbeck
Sturridge
Lambert*


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

If we're taking Smalling and Jones I don't see the point in taking 2 right-backs.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Well there's no point to a lot of the likely picks. Jones and Smalling aren't great at RB anyway but they're still better than Walker. If a 2nd RB goes it should be Clyne but that won't happen. Hodgson is too much of a creature of habit and a traditionalist. *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

99% sure carroll will end up in the squad.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

I'd take Carroll over Lambert.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

ArnoldTricky said:


> I'd take Carroll over Lambert.


You better have a good reason as to why.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

They'd play an absolute bit-part, and coming off the bench I'd take Carroll over Lambert to generate something or provide us with another option.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Brazil* *Spain* 
Holland Croatia
*Brazil* *Spain*
Uruguay England
Columbia *England*
*Uruguay* Ivory Coast
*Brazil* Brazil Spain
Germany *Portugal**Portugal*
France *Argentina*
*Bosnia* Ecuador
Bosnia Argentina 
*Germany* *Portugal*
*Germany* Russia
Belgium *Portugal*​
Fancy printable brackets be damned

Edit: wow, that did not work as well as I had hoped

Anyways, that is how I predict the world up will turn out


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ArnoldTricky said:


> I'd take Carroll over Lambert.


as would i


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

ArnoldTricky said:


> They'd play an absolute bit-part, and coming off the bench I'd take Carroll over Lambert to generate something or provide us with another option.


See now i'd say that coming off the bench Lambert would still be the more rounded person to work with in order to generate something out of nothing.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd take James Wilson.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

CGS said:


> See now i'd say that coming off the bench Lambert would still be the more rounded person to work with in order to generate something out of nothing.


Carroll and Lambert would both be last 10 minutes, need a goal throws of the dice. Which means they will just be getting the ball punted at their faces which probably means we'd be better off with Carroll.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

CGS said:


> See now i'd say that coming off the bench Lambert would still be the more rounded person to work with in order to generate something out of nothing.


playing for southampton yes

playing FOUR FOUR FUCKING TWO for hoofwoy no.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I'd take Lambert on account of him being better at the freekicks and the pelanties and the football


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Lambert wouldn't be taking set pieces.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Best not take him then


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Seabs taking Lampard? Even after the season he's had?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

ArnoldTricky said:


> Carroll and Lambert would both be last 10 minutes, need a goal throws of the dice. Which means they will just be getting the ball punted at their faces which probably means we'd be better off with Carroll.





Kiz said:


> playing for southampton yes
> 
> playing FOUR FOUR FUCKING TWO for hoofwoy no.


Carroll has one good quality....and most of the time he can't even get that right. Why risk a place on someone who can barely do the one thing he's good at?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

FM14's simulator has Belgium raping Portugal in the second round, so Imma take my chances on that one

:kompany


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Curry said:


> Figure it's about time for predicting the knockout stages:


GOAT prediction.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

CGS said:


> Carroll has one good quality....and most of the time he can't even get that right. Why risk a place on someone who can barely do the one thing he's good at?


because the time he gets it right could win england an important game?

he holds the ball up well, he is strong at corners and set pieces. 

Brazil squad: Jefferson, Julio Cesar, Victor; Dante; David Luiz; Henrique; Thiago Silva; Dani Alves; Maicon; Marcelo; Maxwell; Fernandinho; Hernanes; Luiz Gustavo; Oscar; Paulinho; Ramires; Willian; Bernard; Fred; Hulk; Jo; Neymar.

2 members of one of the best defences left out in filipe luis and miranda, maxwell and henrique get in :duck


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Kasabian said:


> *Brazil* *Spain*
> Holland Croatia
> *Brazil* *Spain*
> Uruguay England
> ...


WOAT prediction.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

Vidal is in doubt for the torunament. Fuck.

In the best case he is likely losing the match against Australia. I don't care too much about that because we should win either way, but we need him at least against Holland


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Kiz said:


> because the time he gets it right could win england an important game?
> 2 members of one of the best defences left out in filipe luis and miranda, maxwell and henrique get in :duck


Criminal that.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

So Germany's going to beat BOTH Brazil and Argentina to win the World Cup in South America? Okaaaay...

If Argentina don't pull off their usual choke job, the dream Brazil/Argentina final is on. Although, I'd prefer an Argentina/Germany final, which is also possible.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Razor King said:


> So Germany's going to beat BOTH Brazil and Argentina to win the World Cup in South America? Okaaaay...
> 
> If Argentina don't pull off their usual choke job, the dream Brazil/Argentina final is on. Although, I'd prefer an Argentina/Germany final, which is also possible.


I'm not convinced by the Argentinian defence or the Brazilian offence. I'm not saying Germany are going to walk it, I just think they're the best team.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Kiz said:


> Brazil squad: Jefferson, Julio Cesar, Victor; Dante; David Luiz; Henrique; Thiago Silva; Dani Alves; Maicon; Marcelo; Maxwell; Fernandinho; Hernanes; Luiz Gustavo; Oscar; Paulinho; Ramires; Willian; Bernard; Fred; Hulk; Jo; Neymar.
> 
> 2 members of one of the best defences left out in filipe luis and miranda, maxwell and henrique get in :duck


:lmao @ Coutinho not getting in the squad but JO does. 

:duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

That might or probably could be the worst Brazil World Cup squad (as a whole) of my lifetime.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it's really not that bad. 3 questionable calls in henrique, maxwell and ramires. if jo didn't go they would've had 1 out and out striker in fred. that midfield is really, really good, they should still make the final.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Has Bernard done anything at Shakhtar? I know Jo's doing well back in Brazil but surely there's someone better to choose than him?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Maxwell over Filipe Luis and Henrique over Miranda :duck


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i've seen a lot of people raving about bernard's performances. coutinho probably a bit stiff but scolari is known to be very stubborn. if he likes bernard he'll stay till whenever. it's just a miracle the likes of kaka and robinho weren't selected.

brazil don't have out and out strikers. jo's scored well and played plenty of games. fred and jo are literally their only out and out strikers. then we're dropping back to the likes of pato, damiao. in 2010 they took luis fabiano, nilmar and grafite. in fact the 2010 squad on a whole was an absolute shocker, 2014 is a marked improvement.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*You're a lunatic if you'd rather take Carroll over a genuine finisher and set piece specialist like Lambert.*


Curry said:


> Seabs taking Lampard? Even after the season he's had?


*Strong reading skills.*


ArnoldTricky said:


> That might or probably could be the worst Brazil World Cup squad (as a whole) of my lifetime.


*Guessing this is just ignorance from not being familiar with all of the players. It's a good squad. Maxwell/Luis argument really doesn't matter because neither would play. Cool that Fernandinho made it in the end. *


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Curry said:


> Seabs taking Lampard? Even after the season he's had?


We need more players with huge experience. Especially for England.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Ok then seeing as lunatics can't read this is the squad I WOULD TAKE

Hart
Who
Cares

Johnson
Clyne

Cahill
Jagielka
Smalling
Jones

Baines
Shaw

Sterling
Milner

Barry
Gerrard
Henderson
Barkley

Lallana
Chamberlain

Sturridge
Welbeck
Rooney
Lampard

with this as the team

Hart

Johnson Cahill Jagielka Shaw

Barry

Sterling Gerrard Henderson Lallana

Welbeck​*


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Re-picked mine, would prefer Terry over Walker to keep Cahill/Terry but dont think it will happen.

Starting XI

Hart
Glen-Jo, Cahill, Jagielka, Baines
Hendo, Gerrard
Milner/Lallana, Rooney, Welbeck
Sturridge


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm genuinely surprised they even let you pick Gibbs.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Seabs said:


> *
> Hart
> 
> Johnson Cahill Jagielka Shaw
> ...


Welbeck instead of Sturridge? :jordan5


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Lallana, Lambert, Sturridge, Henderson and Sterling HAVE to go really, although i can see Welbeck going in favour of Sturridge/Sterling. Lampard...im not so sure. Not had a great season, been on the bench way too much.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

CM Styles said:


> Lallana, Lambert, Sturridge, Henderson and Sterling HAVE to go really, although i can see Welbeck going in favour of Sturridge/Sterling. Lampard...im not so sure. Not had a great season, been on the bench way too much.


Lambert doesn't have to go at all. Welbeck, Sturridge and Sterling will all be going.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Lel England.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Curry said:


> Lambert doesn't have to go at all. Welbeck, Sturridge and Sterling will all be going.


Hope so haha. In regard to Lambert...we need a good penalty taker! :bark

@Hamada, good squad. Ill do one later.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

sticking with it. obviously terry wont be going but replace him with some other vanilla midget like jones.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Why Carroll, Kiz?


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Carrolls debateable.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

The squad I chose. I rushed it up so yeah if I missed anyone, yeah you know why now lol.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/mediacentre/mediapacks/worldcup2014



> Gary Lineker leads the TV coverage and will be joined by former England captain Rio Ferdinand, France World Cup winner Thierry Henry, and former Dutch midfielder and current AC Milan coach Clarence Seedorf.
> 
> Crystal Palace manager Tony Pulis and Tottenham Hotspur goalkeeper and former USA international Brad Friedel are new signings for the Radio 5 live punditry team along with Celtic manager and former Northern Ireland midfielder Neil Lennon, who will have a combined role across TV and radio.
> 
> They join the impressive BBC roster of former internationals working across TV and radio of Alan Hansen, Alan Shearer, Chris Waddle, Martin Keown, Kevin Kilbane, Mark Lawrenson, Danny Mills, Danny Murphy, Phil Neville, Robbie Savage, Pat Nevin, Jason Roberts and John Hartson. The World Cup marks Alan Hansen’s last event as a BBC pundit before he retires from his Match Of The Day role after 22 years.


Fuck me that's a mixed bag and a half. Seedorf, Henry and Nevin on a sofa could be brilliant, but the next day you could end up with Roberts, Mills and Murphy.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Robbie Savage is on board. Woolcock getting his vinegars on as we speak.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

> Goalkeepers: Sergio Romero, Mariano Andújar, Agustín Orion.
> 
> Defenders: Ezequiel Garay, Federico Fernández, Pablo Zabaleta, Marcos Rojo, José Bassanta, Hugo Campagnaro, Nicolás Otamendi
> 
> ...


Apparently this is Argentina's leaked world cup squad. Don't know how reliable it is.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

God™ said:


> Apparently this is Argentina's leaked world cup squad. Don't know how reliable it is.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll chime in with Germany, I guess?

GK: Neuer, Wiedenfeller, Fahrmann

Def: Lahm, Grosskreutz, Boateng, Hummels, Mertesacker, Ginter, Schmelzer

MF: Schweinsteiger, Lars Bender, Kroos, Volland, Muller, Ozil, Gotze, Reus, Schurrle

CF: Klose, Lassoga

And 2 extra wherever.

-----------------Neuer
--Lahm--Mertesacker--Hummels--Grosskreutz
----------Bender------Piggy
----Ozil---------Reus----------Gotze
----------------Muller


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Cant post a pic, prt screen doesnt work:

Foster, Hart, Ruddy.

Baines, Cahill, Flanagan, Gibbs, Jagielka, Lescott, Shaw, Terry.

Barkley, Barry, Carrick, Chamberlain, Gerrard, Henderson, Lallana, Milner.

Lambert, Sterling, Sturridge, Welbeck.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Rio & Seedorf as Pundits enaldo

ITV will have Keane, Dixon & (fingers crossed) Viera so they win in that regard.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Goalkeepers: Julio Cesar (Toronto); Jefferson (Botafogo); Victor (Atletico Mineiro).
Defenders: Thiago Silva e Maxwell (Psg); David Luiz (Chelsea); Marcelo (Real Madrid); Dante (Bayern Monaco); Daniel Alves (Barcellona); Henrique (Napoli); Maicon (Roma).
Midfielders: Fernandinho (Manchester City); Hernanes (Inter); Paulinho (Tottenham), Luiz Gustavo (Wolfsburg); Ramires, Willian e Oscar (Chelsea).
Strikers: Bernard (Shakhtar Donetsk); Fred (Fluminense); Neymar (Barcellona); Jô (Atletico Mineiro); Hulk (Zenit San Pietroburgo).


Miranda, Castan and Marquinhos out for Henrique and David Luiz :HA


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Hart, Foster, Ruddy.

Baines, Shaw, Johnson, Smalling, Jones, Jagielka, Cahill.

Barry, Carrick, Gerrard, Henderson, Milner, Lallana, Barkley, Sterling, Chamberlain.

Welbeck, Sturridge, Rooney, Lambert.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Hamada said:


> Why Carroll, Kiz?


because i think he's england's 4th best forward.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Hopefully they pick a better theme song than this piece of trash from 2012


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

lel


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

No one rate big Fraser Forster? Know he plays in the SPFL but he's been top notch in Europe.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Pretty much agree with the squad vader posted, i can see woy taking wilshere if he's fit (lol) and maybe walker.

Any two of ruddy, forster and foster won't make much difference either way.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

So much talk about england like you are going to win something :lmao :troll


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Hart, Foster, Forster.

Johnson, Walker/Flanagan (Injury dependent), Baines, Shaw, Jones/Smalling (Injury dependent), Jagielka, Cahill, Caulker.

Wilshere/Barry (Injury dependent), Henderson, Gerrard, Milner, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Lallana, Barkley, Sterling.

Sturridge, Welbeck, Rooney, Lambert.


Hart
Johnson - Cahill - Jagielka - Baines
Henderson - Gerrard
Sterling - Rooney/Barkley - Lallana
Sturridge​


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Praying that the german squad absolutely flops so we can get rid of Löw. That guy needs to go. He's not able to get the full potential out of the team. No more "semifinal-champions", please. No more sucky Tici-Taca-copy. As long as we reach the semis, he's not going to be sacked by officials...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

sliplink said:


> *Praying that the german squad absolutely flops* so we can get rid of Löw. That guy needs to go. He's not able to get the full potential out of the team. No more "semifinal-champions", please. No more sucky Tici-Taca-copy. As long as we reach the semis, he's not going to be sacked by officials...


No need to hope. You'll choke as usual.

Who would you want as your next manager? I agree Löw should go after this tournament. Germany needs a change.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Kiz said:


> because i think he's england's 4th best forward.


Lambert?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

God™ said:


> Apparently this is Argentina's leaked world cup squad. Don't know how reliable it is.


Biglia is in? :duck

I guess I'll put up my ideal Belgian squad

GK: Courtois, Mignolet, Proto

DEF: Kompany, Vermaelen, Vertonghen, Van Buyten, Alderweireld, Vanden Borre, Lombaerts

MID: Witsel, De Bruyne, Fellaini, Chadli, Mertens, Nainggolan, Defour, Hazard, Simons

ATT: Lukaku, Mirallas, Januzaj, Batchuayi


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

May as well do France's team then:

GK: Lloris (c), Mandanda, Ruffier

DF: Clichy, Digne, Varane, Koscielny, Sakho, Debuchy, Sagna, Rami

M: Cabaye, Pogba, Ribery, Payet, Valbuena, Matuidi, Thauvin, Sissoko

A: Benzema, Giroud, Gignac, Riviere


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Hamada said:


> May as well do France's team then:
> 
> GK: Lloris (c), Mandanda, Ruffier
> 
> ...


Why no Griezmann?


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Hamada said:


> May as well do France's team then:
> 
> GK: Lloris (c), Mandanda, Ruffier
> 
> ...


Nasri?

We have a good team.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Hamada said:


> May as well do France's team then:
> 
> GK: Lloris (c), Mandanda, Ruffier
> 
> ...


Lacazette, Griezzman and Nasri for Thauvin, Sissoko and Rivière would make a good squad


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Neuer*, *Weidenfeller*, ter Stegen

*Lahm*, *Mertesacker*, *Hummels*, *Boateng*, *Schmelzer*, *Großkreutz*, Ginter

*Schweinsteiger*, *Özil*, *Kroos*, *Müller*, *Götze*, *Khedira*, *L.Bender*, *Reus*, *Draxler*, Schürrle/Podolski, S.Bender/Volland

*Klose*, Gomez/Kruse

Bold ones are in, 5 slots remain.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Shit, forgot Nasri, move him in for Sissoko.

And RE: Griezmann - Same reason I didn't pick Zouma. One for the future IMO. And Lacazette, eh, I feel Thauvin has been very good this year for Marseille and deserves a crack of the whip. Not to say Lacazette is bad but Thauvin's link up with Payet and Valbuena has been one of the few great points to their side this year.

And Riviere has been fantastic for Monaco this year when given the chance, although living in Berba and Falcao's shadow for some parts and has got good pace and deserves to be taken imo.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Hamada said:


> Lambert?


Pretty sure this has already been answered Hamada :kobe11



CGS said:


> Carroll has one good quality....and most of the time he can't even get that right. Why risk a place on someone who can barely do the one thing he's good at?





Kiz said:


> because the time he gets it right could win england an important game?
> 
> he holds the ball up well, he is strong at corners and set pieces.



I still disagree but what can you do.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Maybe Jenkinson rather than Gibbs, idk. Just no Glen Johnson please. Not feeling confident with :woy at the helm anyway tbh.

Hart

Jenkinson - Terry - Cahill - Baines

Milner - Gerro - Barkley

Sterling - Studge - Lambert​

For the Italy match please.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Guys predict the U.S. Squad plz


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Bradley, Dempsey, Dozy, Guzan, Donovan [email protected]


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Rockhead said:


> Guys predict the U.S. Squad plz


DEMPSEY and 22 jobbers.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Kasey Keller
Fraiser Crane - Jack Bauer - Michael Jordan - Scotty Pippen

Claudio Reyna - Barney Gumble

Landon Donovan - Freddy Adu - O.J. Simpson

Hulk Hogan


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Vader said:


> Kasey Keller
> Fraiser Crane - Jack Bauer - Michael Jordan - Scotty Pippen
> 
> Claudio Reyna - Barney Gumble
> ...


O.J would make a killer winger.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

:lmao

So simple. Well done.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

ScottishJobber said:


> No one rate big Fraser Forster? Know he plays in the SPFL but he's been top notch in Europe.


He's good but as already was briefly alluded to by someone else it's pretty much irrelevant who the 2nd and 3rd choice keepers are. There isn't even a 1% chance that they're going to get any sort of competitive game time.

FWIW I'd take Forster and Butland solely because they're younger than the other candidates and are more likely to have some sort of future in the England side. In the unlikely event that Hart gets injured they're both more than capable and not really any better/worse than Ruddy or Foster so it's not like it makes any difference at all.

I'd probably go with something like:

Hart
Johnson - Cahill - Terry (obvs not going so Jagielka or Jones instead) - Baines
Henderson - Gerrard
Sterling - Barkley - Sturridge
Rooney


Tempted to just fuck Rooney off though and put Chamberlain or Lallana on the left with Sturridge up top.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Hart

Jenkinson/Flanno - Jagz - Cahill - Baines

Henderson - Gerrard

Sterling - Rooney(OR Barkley)- Lallana

Sturridge​
IT'S COMING HOME


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Hart
> 
> Jenkinson/Flanno - Jagz - Cahill - Baines
> 
> ...


What's all this 4-2-3-1 nonsense? we are england we tackle hard and play four four fucking two.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

No matter how bad Johnson is, he is still the best England have to offer at right back right now. Hopefully Clyne and Chambers develop well.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Liam Miller said:


> What's all this 4-2-3-1 nonsense? we are england we tackle hard and play four four fucking two.


You're totally correct.

Here is what we will actually see Woy and his boyz play

Hart

Smalling - Jagz - Cahill - Cole

Milner - Barry - Lampard - Gerrard

Rooney - Carroll​


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Vader said:


> Hart, Foster, Ruddy.
> 
> Baines, Shaw, Johnson, Smalling, Jones, Jagielka, Cahill.
> 
> ...


I'd go with this. I suspect Barry will miss out for Lampard though and that :woy will take another right back unnecessarily instead of Barkley.

The Australian squad is simply Mile Jedinak. He's going to wreck that Chilean team.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

doesnt the french coach absolutely hate nasri? i doubt he'll be picked


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

yeah I heard that too. 

Brazil squad is interesting, David Luiz still getting picked :lol


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

I hope Sakho gets chosen for France. Even as a sub, atleast he has time to improve.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Germanys 30 men squad:

EDIT: better format


Manuel Neuer
Roman Weidenfeller
Ron-Robert Zieler

Jerome Boateng
Erik Durm
Kevin Großkreutz
Benedikt Höwedes
Mats Hummels
Marcell Jansen
Philipp Lahm
Per Mertesacker
Shkodran Mustafi
Marcel Schmelzer

Lars Bender
Julian Draxler
Matthias Ginter
Leon Goretzka
Mario Götze
André Hahn
Sami Khedira
Toni Kroos
Maximilian Meyer
Thomas Müller
Mesut Özil
Lukas Podolski
Marco Reus
André Schürrle
Bastian Schweinsteiger

Miroslav Klose
Kevin Volland


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

No Gomez?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

he's made 5 starts in serie a


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Dat depth in midfield.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Kiz said:


> he's made 5 starts in serie a


Don't watch Serie A. He's been that poor?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Razor King said:


> Don't watch Serie A. He's been that poor?


He's been that injured.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Still taking Khedira though.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

khedira is at least approaching fitness. pretty sure gomez had another knee injury and wouldn't be fit for the world cup anyways.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

No Luis or Miranda for Brazil is an absolute joke.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Waffelz said:


> No Luis or Miranda for Brazil is an absolute joke.


Also, I don't watch Ligue 1 but why no Lucas Moura?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Only player I'd put Moura in ahead of is Ramires. Haven't seen him do a whole lot for PSG tbh.*


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Germany's midfield is absolutely stacked. Only problems I can potentially see are striker and left back. Maybe center-back as well. Defense is what will kill Germany if anything. Or the typical semi-final "we forgot how to play football" choke.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Germany has always been my team, really hope they go far and don't lose in the semi-final/final like they have for every single tournament since 2002 except 04.

Sucks that Gomez has fallen off. Can't forget 22 seconds = 3 goals.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks like Vidal will miss this


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

big blow for Chile if Vidal doesn't make it. doesn't make our group any easier tho, seeing as Spain and Holland will probably paste us.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Not with Curtis Good in defence!


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

June 12 still feels forever away..just want US to beat Ghana. Don't care what happens after that.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Renegade™ said:


> big blow for Chile if Vidal doesn't make it. doesn't make our group any easier tho, seeing as Spain and Holland will probably paste us.


Believe in MIGHTY MILE and ten scrubs.



Waffelz said:


> Not with Curtis Good in defence!


Not even sure if he'll be fit to go.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

getting close. Still don't know how I managed to snag a week off of work the first full week of games. I am going to be one lazy ass bum that week and it's going to be great!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Kinda off-topic, but does anyone here have the World Cup Panini Online Sticker album?

This is the link for those who don't know about it:
http://en.stickeralbum.fifa.com/


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

> @mohammedali_93: Yohan Cabaye is inconsolable, surely he's out of the World Cup. Martin was initially booked, ref pulled him over, changed mind- RED


:terry1


----------



## lax5150 (Oct 6, 2006)

Greece will win this year.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

BkB Hulk said:


> Believe in MIGHTY MILE and ten scrubs.
> 
> 
> 
> Not even sure if he'll be fit to go.


Yep. Been injured since March in the friendly against Ecuador. Absolutely gutting.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Kinda off-topic, but does anyone here have the World Cup Panini Online Sticker album?
> 
> This is the link for those who don't know about it:
> http://en.stickeralbum.fifa.com/


Completed a few weeks back.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> Kinda off-topic, but does anyone here have the World Cup Panini Online Sticker album?
> 
> This is the link for those who don't know about it:
> http://en.stickeralbum.fifa.com/


Started mine earlier. Only 4% done so far.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Waffelz said:


> Yep. Been injured since March in the friendly against Ecuador. Absolutely gutting.


Our CB options are that poor that I think he'll go even without match fitness. I like Spiranovic though.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I hope he somehow makes it for our final next week but I highly doubt it. Not heard anything for weeks.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Last I heard was a setback, but I think that was almost a month back.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

32 days to go :banderas

Early group predictions:

*Group A*
Brazil
Croatia

*Group B*
Spain
Netherlands

*Group C*
Ivory Coast
Colombia

*Group D*
Italy
England (second place is really hard to call)

*Group E*
France
Switzerland (?)

*Group F*
Argentina
Bosnia and Herzegovina

*Group G*
Germany
Portugal

*Group H*
Belgium
Russia

Have a deep feeling in my heart that France will fail or that Portugal could slip up in Group G and USA or Ghana could take second place. If Argentina even concede a goal in Group F it would be surprising.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Argentina's defence is by far their biggest weakness. Wouldn't really be a surprise to see them concede.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

I think their defensive is at least good enough to prevent Iran, B&H, and Nigeria from scoring. They have little firepower up front minus Dzeko.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Ideye isn't a bad player. Regardless, they're likely to get caught out at some stage. Football isn't as simple as one team being better and thus they will dominate. Case in point - Argentina conceded 16 from their 15 qualifying games, including conceding against the likes of Bolivia, Peru and Paraguay, who were the bottom three of the group.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Black Jesus said:


> I think their defensive is at least good enough to prevent Iran, B&H, and Nigeria from scoring. They have little firepower up front minus Dzeko.




Ibesevic has been deadly too.

Pjanic is also a damn good player. Whether Bosnia will be able to stop the Argentina's top guns though is another story entirely.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

accident


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

> Ashley Cole is facing the end of his England career after being told he will not be considered for the World Cup squad.
> 
> Telegraph Sport understands Cole has spoken to Roy Hodgson, the England manager, on Sunday evening and was informed he would not be in contention for the 23-man squad that flies to Brazil.
> 
> ...


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/football/teams/england/article10823769.ece?token=2077768994


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Finally looking towards the future :woy


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

> So names in Hodgson's squad starting to emerge. Am told Milner, Barkley, Lampard all in





> No place in 23 for Carrick or Cleverley, both victims of Manchester United's wretched season





> Henderson and Lallana also in, as everyone expected.


https://twitter.com/OllieHolt22?lang=en


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Ashley Cole ‏@TheRealAC3 5m
I got the call from Roy and agree England team should be about the young players. I think it best I retire from England team now. &#55357;&#56866;&#55357;&#56866;

Ashley Cole ‏@TheRealAC3 5m
We have a great manager and team and I wish them only success. I will be supporting them like a true fan. Thanks to everyone for everything


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Quite surprised lampard is in tbh, 50/50 on carrick on one hand he's beeen shite this season and on the other england don't have many holding midfielders


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Sterling - Barkley - Lallana

Do it Roy. Fucking do it!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Nige™ said:


> Sterling - Barkley - Lallana
> 
> Do it Roy. Fucking do it!



Be exciting but a goods chance italy would mug us off and would probably anyway with any 11 we have.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Gotta give him credit for not going with Cleverley or Carrick. Finally showing balls is :woy


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Baines On Toast said:


> Ashley Cole ‏@TheRealAC3 5m
> I got the call from Roy and agree England team should be about the young players. I think it best I retire from England team now. ����
> 
> Ashley Cole ‏@TheRealAC3 5m
> We have a great manager and team and I wish them only success. I will be supporting them like a true fan. Thanks to everyone for everything


Extremely classy.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Gibbs > Shaw


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Guess it's Baines as 1st choice with Shaw as backup then. 

Shame, Baines should have been 1st choice regardless of the others but would have preferred Cole over Shaw to be honest. He's still more than capable of doing a job and would have provided some much needed experience, of the others that look like going only Gerrard and Lampard can come close to him in that respect. Going to be quite a young and inexperienced squad by the looks of it, not necessarily a bad thing though.

Really glad Barkley is going. Superb talent.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

ADH said:


> Gibbs > Shaw


I'm sure someone might start to agree with you if you post that again...

Cole's handled himself well in this tough season. Shaw over him is the right decision.

Dunno how Lampard is going though. Guy's be atrocious for months. Yeah, he has experience, but what good is that if he's past it at that level?


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Predictions for stand-by?

Ruddy, Stones, Caulker, Gibbs, Cleverely(urgh), Carrick & Carroll


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Cole is still England's best defensive full back and IMO not only should be going but starting. What's the purpose of Shaw there besides the fact that he's a promising talent? What he adds to this England team? You already have Baines who is very good going forward. If it's about Cole's playing time then he proved that it didn't affect him in top CL and PL matches since he came back. Hodgson is going to send Baines and Shaw to support the attack against Italy and Uruguay? Two big games that his team are probably going to defend a result with a defensive unit that mostly lack quality and experience at a top level. Ridiculous decision. 

A World Cup is not the place to let your players gain experience, you have 4 years for that. It's a 3/4/5/6 match tournament where you use the variety of qualities you can get at the moment as effective as possible in a specific game. This looks to me more like a media decision than anything else.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I don't see the big drama. If Baines is first choice and Cole isn't going to play, then of course it will benefit Shaw by being there in that environment. It's not as if he's a poor alternative. He's already a very good full back, and it's not as if he & Baines can't defend either. Is Cole a better option? Maybe. He's more experienced and has played well in big games but I don't see the big issue. It's not like 2006 when Walcott essentially got a free holiday.

If Baines did get injured, would Cole be better suited to replacing him? Probably yeah. Will that situation arise? Possibly. Has Shaw shown composure and performed well in big games for Southampton this season against good teams? Most definitely.

I honestly wouldn't be worried if he played, much like it wouldn't bother me if Cole had been picked instead. I'd rather have the option of which good left back we left out than which two average right backs do we take.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I'll lol my tits of if Lallana has to play out wide due to Rooney playing in the 'hole'.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

hes probably taking Lamp for the penalties. seeing as thats where england's crashed out for the last 17 tournaments

smart woy.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

England are fucked so long as Rooney is in the squad.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

or as long as woy is coach

or as long as they keep trying to play gerrard and lamp

or as long as they keep developing players the wrong way

or as long as they keep trying four four fucking two

or as long as they dont emphasise a balanced midfield with good ballwinners and ball retention

or as long as they cant develop genuinely creative midfielders

honestly, i say just fuck it and go all HAM. but even then, i can barely pick a starting XI that wont make me wanna throw up

they'll limp out of the group stages, grind out a few draws and wins with one embarrassing loss, then crash out of the last 16 to a vastly superior side in penalties

as always


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Suarez and Cavani are both flat track bullies so one or both will go nuts against Costa Rica but will prob struggle against Italy. However if England are deciding to focus on a youth movement then the aforementioned pair could also dominate that sort of defence. Cole and Terry are brilliant system defenders, absolutely ideal for soaking in offensive pressure when they have the backing of the team. If England go in with Euro 12 tactics I think they could escape the group with 5 points but those two are vital for the success of that approach.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

We players like Sterling, Lallana and Barkley in the squad, I think England may be fun to watch. But then again, WOY will most likely tactically bore the other team with his negative style of play. I can understand that tactic if you haven't got the squad to play attacking football but England have that and should be balanced enough to play like that during the World Cup.

In saying that, I'll be supporting the Aussies and Greeks.

8*D


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

ah yes, two teams infamous for their attractive attacking football


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

reDREDD said:


> ah yes, two teams infamous for their attractive attacking football


:jose knows all about it.

Look, both my parents are Greek and I live in Australia. Such is life.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

as poor as Carrick has been this season, taking Lampard over him is :lol


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

our football will be more attacking at the wc with ange in charge

whether that matters or not if we can't get the ball, we'll see.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

We'll probably get walloped this time around, but we'll be better for the experience. Ange will set out to play decent fitba, and that we have young players going to places like Germany and developing can only be good for us.



Renegade™ said:


> as poor as Carrick has been this season, taking Lampard over him is :lol


Barry should be ahead of both of them.


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

According to Sky Sports News, the three English GK's are: Hart (no brainer in all honesty), Ben Foster & Fraser Forster.

Ruddy misses out.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I would rather we played attacking football and go out in the group stage then play dull as shit and go out in the last 16.

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> as poor as Carrick has been this season, taking Lampard over him is :lol


No need to laugh. Lampard is better than Carrick and has always been better than Carrick.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> I'm sure someone might start to agree with you if you post that again...















The evidence is clear...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Alex, how mad will you be when Flanno makes the squad/standby list ahead of Gibbs? :max


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Alex, how mad will you be when Flanno makes the squad/standby list ahead of Gibbs? :max


I'm actually German for the next couple of months


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Joel said:


> No need to laugh. *Lampard is better than Carrick *and has always been better than Carrick.


:lol :lol :lol

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

:banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

arguing which player had the least poverty season :lel


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Can we remove Renegade's ability to use the lol and lmao smilies plz?

Lampard _is_ better than Carrick, and even if he isn't, Carrick has no business going anyway because he is a whinging, moaning ****** who threw a fit when he was previously asked to be on the standby list


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Phil Jones, Chris Smalling & Frank Lampard are in the 23 man squad.

L O L

Come on, Belgium.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

another slap in the face to gaz baz. insulting that he doesnt make the squad.

other than that, it's stacked with the usual suspects. exciting players who will get to play woy's dour way.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Manager Wilmots has already revealed 7 names of his (ideal) starting eleven in Brasil:

GK: Courtois
DEF: Kompany, Vermaelen, Alderweireld
MID: Witsel, De Bruyne, Hazard

He's also all but confirmed that Januzaj will be in the 23-man selection.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Expected England squad tbh.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

The England team should be:

Hart; Johnson, Cahill, Jagielka, Baines; Gerrard, Henderson; Sterling, Lallana, Barkley/Chamberlain; Sturridge

Barkley is aite coming off the left, a lot more capable than Lallana anyway.

No doubt the team will be:

Hart; Johnson, Cahill, Jagielka, Baines; Henderson, Gerrard, Wilshere; Sturridge, Rooney, Welbeck


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

If Baines is first choice then it doesn't really matter but he shouldn't be in games against teams like Uruguay and Italy when you have Ashley Cole available. Who do you want defending a result against top strikers/wingers in an already inexperienced defensive unit? I don't get this decision in any aspect as Cole is still England's best defender and will be the only one in this squad who can actually organize the line against big teams under pressure. 

Johnson/Jagielka/Cahill/Baines, who is doing the job here? Cahill has had a fantastic season for Chelsea but he was always playing under Terry's guidance, you put him in a partnership with a David Luiz and he sometimes look like a different player, especially mentally. This current England team aren't going to dominate matches, they will rely on a strong basis at the back to keep them in the game, so what Hodgson does? Leave his best, most reliable defender and the only experience at the top level in the defensive line at home for a kid that isn't going to contribute or add anything to this squad. 


> Hodgson: "Among many difficult decisions I've had to make for my squad, not selecting Ashley was one of the hardest decisions of my career."


Yeah, one of his hardest decisions. Joke of a manager, falling for a ridiculous media hype campaign. Would be good to hear his explanation after his defence completely collapse under pressure. Only thing I want from Cole is to sign a new contract.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Cole is done at the top level. Don't be such a homer lad.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Phil Jones & Chris Smalling though.

lol


































lol


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Ashley mate, you didn't get selected and move on. Stop ranting about it on a wrestling forum. You're no value to the team going forward and they're not going to do any good this time anyway. Suck it up and move on.

No Barry is predictable but wrong. No Gibbs is very much right.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Waffelz said:


> The England team should be:
> 
> Hart; Johnson, Cahill, Jagielka, Baines; Gerrard, Henderson; Sterling, Lallana, Barkley/Chamberlain; Sturridge
> 
> ...


Agreed on Wilshere & Rooney not being in the 11.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Rush said:


> Cole is done at the top level. Don't be such a homer lad.


after not starting for months, cole walked onto the team when ivan got suspended and kept a clean sheet vs atletico in the CL final first leg

doesnt quite sound like hes 100% done. hes got an absurd amount of experience and has been england's most consistent player in the last decade. hes played with the best and never looked out of depth, even recently 

not that im saying he should have gone, id rather give more exciting options like baines or shaw a try, but to say hes done at the top level is a bit too far. he can still put in a shift whenever


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Baines On Toast said:


> Phil Jones & Chris Smalling though.
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


as opposed to who? Caulker, Terry, Shawcross, Dawson, Lescott? alright m8.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

honestly, terry and cahill should be shoring up this defence 

they were the best CB pairing for the last season


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Renegade™ said:


> as opposed to who? Caulker, Terry, Shawcross, Dawson, Lescott? alright m8.


The one centre back on the standby list, m8.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*USA* *USA* *USA* *USA* *USA* *USA* *USA* *USA* *USA* *USA*​


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Stones? Not sure if actually srs...

:kobe


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Renegade™ said:


> Stones? Not sure if actually srs...
> 
> :kobe


Lightyears ahead of Jones & Smalling who are utter gash.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Can we remove Renegade's ability to use the lol and lmao smilies plz?
> 
> Lampard _is_ better than Carrick, and even if he isn't, Carrick has no business going anyway because he is a whinging, moaning ****** who threw a fit when he was previously asked to be on the standby list


completely agree


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

No real complaints about the squad, I'd have taken Barry over Lampard based off form but that's about it.

If we're on about current ability/over the past few years then Carrick is comfortably better than Lampard. Overall career wise then Lampard absolutely destroys him.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Cole was fantastic in every big game he played this season, Bayern, City, United, Atletico, Liverpool etc. He lost some pace going forward and showed some tiredness over a full season when Mourinho played him in every match at the start of this campaign but when the team needed him in the big games he showed his quality and was still as reliable as he always was. Which is exactly what you need in a tournament like a World Cup, especially when you have lack of experience in major parts of the squad. 

Ideally, England's defensive unit could have been Hart, Johnson, Cahill, Terry, Cole. Which would give Hodgson a strong and organized unit to build the team around, with workers like Welbeck covering the full backs and attacking with pace. But he's going to Brazil without his two best defenders and probably playing a system that will not suit the best qualities of a lot of his players.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Squad pretty much picked itself, especially when you look at the standby list. Had Stones had an extra few months behind him, it might've helped him get in. Stones instead of Smalling I can understand though. The backup goalkeepers to Hart also a toss of a coin, largely irrelevant though.

Hart
Johnson - Cahill - Jagielka - Baines
Henderson - Gerrard
Sterling - Rooney/Barkley - Lallana
Sturridge​It's hard to imagine leaving Rooney out despite his crapness at major tournaments aside from Euro 2004, but if he doesn't perform he should be and Barkley should come in for him.

^^Cole's not going, get over it. He's probably our best defensive full back but it's not like Shaw & Baines can't defend, and when we've had Terry & Cole at World Cups, it's not as if we've done much anyway. Having Baines able to bob on down the wing and provide better supply, it's a major plus from a creative standpoint, and he's not a defensive retard. Neither is Shaw.

Cole's had a great career and has performed well for Chelsea lately, and arguably been England's most consistent player for the last decade, but it's not the big deal you're making it out to be. Had we won World Cups or come close with him and Shaw was just "hype", then maybe it would be an issue, but surely the fact even other Chelsea supporters feel it's the right decision speaks volumes right?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


> Cole was fantastic in every big game he played this season, Bayern, City, United, Atletico, Liverpool etc. He lost some pace going forward and showed some tiredness over a full season when Mourinho played him in every match at the start of this campaign but when the team needed him in the big games he showed his quality and was still as reliable as he always was. Which is exactly what you need in a tournament like a World Cup, especially when you have lack of experience in major parts of the squad.
> 
> Ideally, England's defensive unit could have been Hart, Johnson, Cahill, Terry, Cole. Which would give Hodgson a strong and organized unit to build the team around, with workers like Welbeck covering the full backs and attacking with pace. But he's going to Brazil without his two best defenders and probably playing a system that will not suit the best qualities of a lot of his players.


Cole was the worst player on the pitch in the second leg against Atletico.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

are we just ignoring the fact that terry retired from international duty or doesn't that fit in with the throbbing chelsea hard on?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I agree with NUGE (copyrighted by Redead) about the ressie keeper situation being based on a coin toss. If I was to be really critical I would say that Ruddy has had a better season than Foster and is less injury prone, but Foster has more international experience and is Woy’s blue eyed boy so was always likely to go. Forster plays less seriously competitive games (about six per season) than Ruddy, although Forster has looked outstanding on a couple of occasions in the champions league. So Foster had to go based on experience and it was a coin toss between the others.

The real issue for me is Woy’s failure to establish a truly experienced number two, despite being afforded ample opportunities in friendlies and qualifiers against opposition such as San Marino. Those games might not always offer a lot of action for a keeper, but it’s definitely a test for them whether they’re capable of concentrating for long periods of time without being forced to do anything. That’s the best way to judge if a keeper is top class, aka whether he can perform the two or three important actions that he’s required to do during a stifled match, which will likely be the case when Woy packs the defence and midfield in a deep lying compact formation.

The reason I say this is because there’s always the chance that Hart could become injured or suspended before or during the tournament. It’s unlikely, but as an international coach those are the types of situations you have to prepare for. Anyone who watched Italy at Euro 2000 will know that. So for me Woy has been very naïve in that department, but will most likely get away with it.

I don’t actually care about the England world cup squad selection, but I thought I would share my “expert opinion” on the situation. I haven’t really cared about England at an international tournament since 2006, although I would like to. However, I will be laughing my head off if Woy has to rely on an experienced keeper due to poor fortune and naivety.

:woy


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> as opposed to who? Caulker, *Terry*, Shawcross, Dawson, Lescott? alright m8.


I hope you listed him because he's retired from international football, rather than due to performance wise. Let me know before I call you a lunatic and never read one of your TERRIBLE posts again.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

I agree on Terry and I'm not blaming it on Hodgson, it was Terry's decision. I just gave what IMO would have been the best option for England if they were all available. 



Vader said:


> Cole was the worst player on the pitch in the second leg against Atletico.


I wouldn't say the worst but yeah, that's the one big game that he didn't perform, Cahill and Hazard were probably our worst players that day. He also had that terrible game against Newcastle which led to Mourinho playing Azpi at LB but generally he was very good when he played on the big stage.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Vader said:


> No real complaints about the squad, I'd have taken Barry over Lampard based off form but that's about it.
> 
> If we're on about current ability/over the past few years then Carrick is comfortably better than Lampard. Overall career wise then Lampard absolutely destroys him.


Boom. I agree with that.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

After great deliberation I have decided that the semi finals will be Germany vs. Brazil and Argentina vs. Spain. The final shall then be Germany vs. Argentina. The winners will be Germany. The top scorer in the tournament will either be Thomas Muller or Gonzalo Higuain.

Thank me when your money rolls in.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

does england have anyone asides from johnson, because playing playing two more attacking oriented fullbacks with a relatively untested CB pairing in the middle could very well be suicide against any side with good wingers. ideally i like one attacking fullback and one more defensive one to balance each other out

any chance shaw can play on the right?

and yes, im aware john retired from international duty. doesnt change the fact the ideal CB pairing is him and cahill. they played all season together, they were a fantastic team, and compliment each other quite well

one of the few things that isnt woy's fault seeing as how complicated and fucked up this situation is, but ideally it would be the two of them


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Clyne could potentially progress into a starter. He probably should have a few caps already though as Johnson and Walker (Walker moreso) are fucking pathetic.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

can we just take a minute to thank buddha that walker didnt make it into the squad


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Vader said:


> After great deliberation I have decided that the semi finals will be Germany vs. Brazil and Argentina vs. Spain. The final shall then be Germany vs. Argentina. The winners will be Germany. The top scorer in the tournament will either be Thomas Muller or Gonzalo Higuain.
> 
> Thank me when your money rolls in.


I'll thank you if the world cup rolls in.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Vader said:


> After great deliberation I have decided that the semi finals will be Germany vs. Brazil and Argentina vs. Spain. The final shall then be Germany vs. *Argentina*. The winners will be Germany. The top scorer in the tournament will either be Thomas Muller or Gonzalo Higuain.
> 
> Thank me when your money rolls in.


Argentina in the finals? :ti

My prediction is the same as yours in the semi-finals, tho, Germany vs Spain in the finals with Germany winning it.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

The fact that Clyne hasn't even been tested when the other options are either mediocre or completely gash is just one of the many reasons why I struggle to care about England under Woy. He really hasn't planned very well for this World Cup, especially when you consider that the likes of Barkley, Lambert, Sturridge, Jones, Smalling, Sterling, Henderson, Lallana and Shaw all have ten caps or less (many have less than five). I can accept that a couple of those players weren't likely to gain much experience going into this world cup based on circumstances, but Woy has had two years to turn many of those players into experienced internationals with the use of friendlies and qualifiers against countries with pub teams. The likes of Henderson, Sturridge and Jones should all be pushing for 20 caps at this stage. Throw in the two reserve keepers and it's a really inexperienced squad. Wilshere is one of the more experienced members and he has just 15 caps.

It's for those reasons why I don't baulk at suggestions from those who say that Woy has given into media pressure, because this squad very much seems like something that was thrown together at the last minute due to popular opinion. Woy is most definitely a 'yes man' in fitba terms so it wouldn't surprise me either if that was the case. It's fine going for a youth movement (Lambert aside)...but you've actually got to start the movement sooner than three months before the tournament! He has had two years to blood in many of those players (one year at a minimum for all of them), but has failed to do so, so it's either a case of he's planned poorly or he is giving into pressure. You either go with the youth movement and plan for it accordingly, or you go with experience and prepare the youth movement for after the world cup. He has failed to do either and I find it hilarious that an international manager can be so inept.

Never mind though, the FA got the man that they wanted, the yes man who does what he is told. Brian Cough will be rolling in his grave over the notion that some things never change!


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Brian Cough?


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

GoldenSilver said:


> Argentina in the finals? :ti
> 
> My prediction is the same as yours in the semi-finals, tho, Germany vs Spain in the finals with Germany winning it.


No chance, on paper yeah but Germany will once again bottle it in the semis.

Think Belgium will be the dark horses as opposed to Italy.

Finals? Fuck knows, probably Brazil and maybe Spain depending on if they stick with tika-taka or not.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

I don't expect Belgium to pull up any trees at this WC but I'm looking forward to seeing them play. Unfamiliar location and a very young squad *just* starting to hit their straps despite their star power. I imagine they'll absolutely destroy the next Euros though.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Hamada said:


> Brian Cough?


Was rejected for the position of England manager because he wasn't a yes man. Come on Hamada, you should know your football history!


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

There's me thinking Brian Cough was a sketch in the Fast Show :duck

Brian Clough on the other hand, should have been England manager.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh I didn't notice the typo, thought you were generally ignorant to that part of English footballing history :lmao

/CGS


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

ScottishJobber said:


> No chance, on paper yeah but Germany will once again bottle it in the semis.
> 
> *Think Belgium will be the dark horses as opposed to Italy.*
> 
> Finals? Fuck knows, probably Brazil and maybe Spain depending on if they stick with tika-taka or not.


5th favourite isn't exactly a dark horse.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Andre said:


> Oh I didn't notice the typo, thought you were generally ignorant to that part of English footballing history :lmao
> 
> /CGS



also /rush


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

Hamada said:


> I don't expect Belgium to pull up any trees at this WC but I'm looking forward to seeing them play. Unfamiliar location and a very young squad *just* starting to hit their straps despite their star power. I imagine they'll absolutely destroy the next Euros though.


Good points, yeah they'll only get better obviously... I can just see them pulling at least one or two upsets though.


Curry said:


> 5th favourite isn't exactly a dark horse.


Didn't know they were 5th favs haha... uch well, still think they'll do something a lot people won't expect.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

On paper, Belgium looked absolutely stacked - Mignolet, Courtois, Kompany, Vertonghen, Alderweireld, Van Buyten, Chadli, Defour, Witsel, Hazard, Mirallas, De Bruyne, Fellaini, Lukaku, Dembele, Januzaj.... but mostly they are finding their feet as a team and I doubt they'll go that far. Will be entertaining to watch though.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Predictable 23 man squad in the end once Walker and Townsend were out and Cole's omission was revealed. What I had bar taking Clyne over Wilshere and Barry over Lampard. Barry absolutely should be in that squad. Out of all them CMs none can really be called upon to sit in front of a defence and properly protect them. I'm guessing Gerrard would be that guy but that's not his strength. That's the only reason I'd take Carrick over Lampard because he's at least suited to doing that even though he's been gash at it this season. At least the option is there with Carrick to rotate the team around that way. Instead Roy just has 4 really similar CMs. 

The big guessing game is how and who we start. The fact that nobody has any idea even what formation we'll play is the biggest issue I have going into this tournament. We're a squad of players, not a team. Ideally the team would be:

Hart

Johnson Cahill Jagielka Shaw

Gerrard Henderson

Sterling Barkley Lallana

Welbeck/Sturridge​
but in reality Baines and Rooney will walk into the team based on reputation rather than what they've done this season. *


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

The one thing that's going in Belgium's favour is the concept that they are participating in a fairly weak group with Russia, Algeria and South Korea, so they should be able to finish second in group H. It doesn't really matter whether they finish first or second in the group (russia under Capello will give them competition for first) because they are likely to face a tough team from group G (probably Germany or Portugal) either way. However, the possible experience of progressing past the group stages would definitely benefit them in preparation for the next Euros, especially in terms of confidence.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Baines should start and Lallana should not be on the wing. Welbeck shouldn't even be up for discussion re: the striker choice. Sturridge > Rooney > Lambert > Welbeck


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Hart
Johnson, Cahill, Jagielka, Baines
Gerrard, Hendo
Milner, Rooney, Welbeck
Sturridge

tbh


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

ADH said:


> Hart
> Johnson, Cahill, Jagielka, Cahill, Baines
> Gerrard, Hendo
> Milner, Rooney, Welbeck
> ...


Arf.



Seabs said:


> *
> Hart
> 
> Johnson Cahill Jagielka Shaw
> ...


Baines hasn't had his best season this campaign but he's still performed better than Shaw and contributed to the team more.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Waffelz said:


> Baines should start and Lallana should not be on the wing. Welbeck shouldn't even be up for discussion re: the striker choice. Sturridge > Rooney > Lambert > Welbeck


Yet funnily enough Welbeck has been the best performer in an England shirt out of all four strikers since Woy took over. I'd prefer Sturridge up front but Welbeck is hardly a poor shout. Lambert should be a sub and when exactly was the last time that Rooney was good at a tournament, 2004?

Baines should really start just based on Shaw's lack of experience, but that's Woy's fault and nothing on Shaw at all.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Two Cahill's would help our defence.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Barry not going is suck an awful decision.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Vader said:


> Two Cahill's would help our defence.


Dunno what you're on about mate.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*:hayden3 at Rooney or Lambert being better than Welbeck. Sick and tired of the Welbeck is shit lunatics even after his strike rate this season when he's played up front but whatever. Almost as laughable as Mozza intentionally trolling saying Stones should go ahead of Smalling.*


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Waffelz said:


> Barry not going is suck an awful decision.


Yeah it sucks more than Alex. If Brian _Cough_ was England coach he would have definitely been picked!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I think Cough would have choked having to make such a big call


















































:shaq2*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *Almost as laughable as Mozza intentionally trolling saying Stones should go ahead of Smalling.*


Coming from the gent who thinks Shaw should be starting ahead of Baines :ti


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Seabs is female, no?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

England team v Italy would ideally be:

Hart
Johnson Cahill Jagielka Baines
Gerrard Henderson
Milner Lallana Sterling
Sturridge


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Andre said:


> If Brian _Cough_ was England coach he would have definitely been picked!


Brian Cough and Mark Laser Son would have been a deadly coach duo.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Peter Shilton

Gary Neville - Des Walker - Bobby Moore - Stuart Pearce

Paul Ince - Bobby Charlton

Stanley Matthews - Paul Gascoigne - John Barnes

Gary Lineker

That should be our starting line up.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Stones has what, 20 Premier league games under his belt so far? And some people are saying he should be one of England's top 4 CBs? :kobe11

He's not even in the top 2 CBs at his own club. At least Smalling and Jones have more experience against top quality international strikers to fall back on.

I remember when Jagielka made his debut for England vs David Villa and he was schooled so badly by Villa that his brain nearly fell out of his arse. And that was in a friendly, and Jagielka was a lot more experienced then than Stones is now.

I wouldn't want to be relying on a completely inexperienced CB, if the occasion arose, in a competitive atmosphere like the World Cup


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> Welbeck shouldn't even be up for discussion re: the striker choice. Sturridge > Rooney > Lambert > Welbeck


That.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Trying to get Rooney and Sturridge to work well together is the new Gerrard/Lampard dilemma.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Getting a gaffer who isn't afraid to drop Rooney would be a start.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

That's the problem with England though. They see these younger players for other nations and think they were just thrown into the squad, but that's not how it works. You look at how Germany did it. They promoted a lot of their successful 2009 U21 Euro champs into the squad together at the beginning of the new season. The chemistry remained and they built a good team that were young, but ready for the 2010 World Cup due to building chemistry for the year.

They didn't just say, "oh look, this guy has played well at the end of the season, let's chuck him into the deep end and hope he swims". That's not professional and it certainly isn't the way other successful nations does it.

Smalling and Jones both should be on the plane. They've been in the squad for the whole of the two year qualifying campaign. They were together in the 2011 U21 Euro Championship. They've played massive games in the Champions League and Premier League. They're ready. John Stones is not. But after this World Cup, his time to be integrated into the squad should come.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Although I appreciate your sentiment, I'm not even sure if Smalling and Jones are even ready yet. Both have been iffy (onuora) when playing for England, especially Smalling who has had a few nightmares in an England shirt. Combined they have less than 20 cap. Woy really has made a mess of this WC preparation when you think about it.

Aside from that I completely agree with the concept that other countries have a far greater succession plan, although those countries do have the benefit of having a stronger and deeper pool of young players to choose from in the first place.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

People obviously have their differing opinions on who should/shouldn't be going, but at the end of the day there's NO-ONE fully fit and available who can feel genuinely aggrieved at not getting picked by Woy. It's all well and good saying 'Welbeck/Smalling/Jones is shit' etc. etc. but at least suggest (and with some validity) who else you would take instead of them, because there isn't anyone. The squad we're taking is as good as we've currently got in terms of fully-fit players. You could make a good case for Barry and MAYBE Stones or Flanagan but that really is nit-picking. It's pretty much a perfect squad in terms of picking the best we have and keeping everybody happy.


FWIW I'd like to see;

Hart
Johnson - Cahill - Jags - Baines
Gerrard - Henderson
Sterling - Barkley - Lallana/Rooney
Sturridge


Rooney perhaps a bit awkward on the left but generally speaking I just feel he's just too good to completely leave out altogether. Fitting Barkley/Rooney/Sturridge/Welbeck/Lallana into the same team really is a tough job, I don't envy Woy one bit.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Has anyone actually failed to suggest appropriate replacements when playing down the merits of those who have been picked? I've seen a lot of well argued opinions so far.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Vader said:


> Getting a gaffer who isn't afraid to drop Rooney would be a start.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

UnbelievableJeff said:


> It's all well and good saying 'Welbeck/Smalling/Jones is shit'


Welbeck is shit.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Welbeck is great.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hamada said:


> Welbeck is shit.


He would destroy jack the ripper style your precious ligue 1. 

:welbeck


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Barkley has played numerous times on the left for Everton, and his physical attributes mean he's more suited than Lallana. 

Lallana should be one of the first guys on the teamsheet and played in his natural position. Quality player.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

:duck

Everyone taking me seriously :brodgers









































































































































:brodgers


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

You don't joke about the world cup son.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Waffelz. Dundee United fans are not allowed to comment on England. I refer you to page 366, section 12.2, bullet point 16 which reads; "supporters of Dundee United and any other abomination of a club above the border of HADRIAN'S WALL shall not be permitted to comment on matters pertaining to England, it's national team and the clubs in it. If this rule is ignored, it must be recognised that the culprit is well gay."

Can't ignore the handbook of FIFA and ENGLAND.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Sorry, sir. Thanks for pointing out.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Liam Miller said:


> You don't joke about the world cup son.


:brodgers


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

For anyone interested.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Waffelz said:


> Sorry, sir. Thanks for pointing out.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

A lot of pages in this thread arguing about a team that won't even make it past the group stages.










I hope Lampard starts every game, and goes in late on everyone in midfield. Even his own teammates, especially :stevie.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Pipe down, no-one is talking about America.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

DOZY.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hamada said:


> DOZY.


The shit Michael Ricketts.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Stones has what, 20 Premier league games under his belt so far? And some people are saying he should be one of England's top 4 CBs? :kobe11
> 
> He's not even in the top 2 CBs at his own club. At least Smalling and Jones have more experience against top quality international strikers to fall back on.
> 
> ...


So because Jagielka had a shaky debut against David Villa, Spains top goalscorer... Stones would have a bad time at the World Cup? 
Where as Jones/Smalling (take your pick because they're both utter abominations), have 19 caps between them which generally result in pretty shocking performances regardless, they will suddenly put in a decent performance at international level? 

Speaking as someone who has no interest in England's National Team and just wants to watch some good togger, I'd rather see a young centre back who has outperformed Jagielka this season and is a million times more comfortable playing the way England want to play, step in and get some experience ahead of 2 other young centre backs who have failed to produce for England. Even if it is to just watch from the bench.

Lampard starts over Barkley too, I assume? 

So much for picking players based on form.


----------



## pete6667 (May 12, 2014)

brazil have to win! awesome team this time!


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

I would like to see Brazil vs. Argentina for the Final :mark:
I'm so exited to also see the newcomers Bosnia-Herzegovina. Wonder if they will make it at least to the quarterfinals.
USA is in a complicated group with Germany and Potugal, and Ghana as well, but the 2 that will make it on that group will be Portugal and Germany


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Baines On Toast said:


> Coming from the gent who thinks Shaw should be starting ahead of Baines :ti


*YOU ARE WRONG

*


GoldenSilver said:


> That.


*Thanks for clarifying your worthless opinions. If anyone ever needs to tell if someone is a good poster just ask them for their opinions on Welbeck. *


Baines On Toast said:


> So because Jagielka had a shaky debut against David Villa, Spains top goalscorer... Stones would have a bad time at the World Cup?
> Where as Jones/Smalling (take your pick because they're both utter abominations), have 19 caps between them which generally result in pretty shocking performances regardless, they will suddenly put in a decent performance at international level?
> 
> Speaking as someone who has no interest in England's National Team and just wants to watch some good togger, I'd rather see a young centre back who has outperformed Jagielka this season and is a million times more comfortable playing the way England want to play, step in and get some experience ahead of 2 other young centre backs who have failed to produce for England. Even if it is to just watch from the bench.
> ...


*Stones has looked shaky in big pressure games this season for Everton, it's a big risk sticking him in the most high pressure environment in world football. Not that it matters because none of them are likely to get any minutes. Not sure how people can say Smalling and Jones aren't good enough to start for England either, what with all them big England games they've started at CB in.*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

This bunch look like they can stop Germany and Portugal. :brodgers

30 man squad, I wonder who will get cut. Heard both Dempsey and Donovan have been ass lately, but Lando will probably turn up for the World Cup. I've seen a bit of Diskerud, and I'm glad he got chosen. DOZY was good internationally before Sunderland, but I expect him to suck. But no worries we have Johansson tearing it up at Dozy's former club in Netherlands. Everyone knows scoring loads in the Dutch league = success....

:jose


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *YOU ARE WRONG
> 
> *


:ti 



Seabs said:


> *
> Stones has looked shaky in big pressure games this season for Everton, it's a big risk sticking him in the most high pressure environment in world football. Not that it matters because none of them are likely to get any minutes. Not sure how people can say Smalling and Jones aren't good enough to start for England either, what with all them big England games they've started at CB in.*


*

Yeah, he looked dead shaky against Arsenal & United when we needed the wins and he delivered.*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Rockhead said:


>


Lol this is all I know about football. USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA!


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

.... and so it begins.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Baines On Toast said:


> Yeah, he looked dead shaky against Arsenal & United when we needed the wins and he delivered.


Didn't do too well against proper quality strikers in proper big games tho did he? 

Liverpool 4-0 Everton :yum:

Everton 2-3 City

And Cockhead, aren't you Iranian? Plz stop stealing other nation's national teams


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm from Iraq you racist.

If this racism continues, I will not post in this thread. This will leave no good opinion on the Yank side of things, and will leave you only with: 



₵ash®;34131802 said:


> USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA!


Choose well.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Vader said:


> .... and so it begins.


:lol i was just about to post the video.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Didn't do too well against proper quality strikers in proper big games tho did he?
> 
> Liverpool 4-0 Everton :yum:
> 
> ...


He was playing RB against Liverpool when Coleman was out injured and we had Jagielka & Alcaraz playing at centre back despite both of them being injured you utter WOAT. Nothing he could have done to prevent the goals.

Against City, like I said before, he played in a back 3 and the goals we conceded all come down to Jagielka & Alcaraz WOATING.

:benson


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Sounds like he isn't versatile enough then. Every World Cup squad needs versatile players

And Sturridge's first was due to Stones being too far up the pitch. :sturridge

Questionable positioning by him. Every World Cup squad needs defenders with good positioning awareness


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

The goal came from Everton playing a high line and Howard losing his head and running out. 

Try again.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Not sure how people can say Smalling and Jones aren't good enough to start for England either, what with all them big England games they've started at CB in.*


They're good enough for England as squad members (due to a lack of options), but it doesn't actually mean they're ready to play in senior international tournaments. Two completely different things. Both have looked ropey playing for England, especially Smalling who has been good for a mistake during most of his senior international appearances. Not that it's entirely their fault either, not every player makes the step up with ten caps or less under their belts. Then you also have to factor in the fact that they've rarely played on the pitch together at senior international level, which is the main argument for their potential which is based on chemistry at other levels. Again, that's on woy and not them.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Baines On Toast said:


> The goal came from Everton playing a high line and Howard losing his head and running out.
> 
> Try again.


That was his second goal :sturridge


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

not that i dislike lallana or barkley, but are they seriously the most creative players england have at this point?

i thought they were more oriented for a 4-3-3 or CM positions more than anything


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

That's quite harsh on Lallana who has been a great source of goals and chances for Southampton. He's comfortable out wide, but is more adept at playing inside as an attacking midfielder (aka not an orthodox cm). He has the ability to thread a perfectly weighted through ball or cross the ball with pin point accuracy and vision from deep (rather than a winger or full back who arrives at the by line, that's Shaw's job at Saints), so he's very much a good creative player.

Barkley definitely needs to work on the consistency of his end product, but with a player like that it's often down to decision making which will only come with age and experience.

Going by recent international tournaments and qualifiers I'd say Gerrard is England's best creative force and he's fantastic when playing further forward. Hopefully that's the case at the World Cup and he's not sitting deep.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

But hes been sitting deep for liverpool for the last two seasons

often with hilarious results

but like lampard hes settled into a deeper playmaker roe, leaving the CAM position to someone with more legs

what formation would you line up?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

The team and formation I would line up with would involve players who aren't even in the squad, so there's no point even going there.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm going to argue for Carra to be in the squad to fit in with the lunatics arguing it should be Terry.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh please don't say that Bulk, you're reminding me of :carra at the 2010 World Cup :argh:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Andre said:


> The team and formation I would line up with would involve players who aren't even in the squad, so there's no point even going there.


do it anyways. theres no point in anything we do, thats why we're here


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I like the little edit that you did for extra motivation. Nice touch. I'm trying to watch Raw so this has taken me a while, but whatever.

This is entirely irrelevant because I would have to go back in time and change several events for this to happen. I also think it's silly naming a preferred team and formation because ideally you have different set ups for different scenarios, so there is really no "preferred" set up. For shits and giggles though:

Hart

Clyne.......Jagielka....Cahill.......Baines

Henderson...Gerrard...Barry

Sterling....Sturridge....Lallana​
*Goalkeeper:*

I'll only drop the cunt Hart for Panty Lemon if he gets too cocky...oh, the big lanky fucker isn't in the squad? Never mind then, Hart plays without a serious contender.
*
Defence:*

Pretty much explains itself apart from Clyne. I would have needed a time machine to put him in the team due to his complete lack of Senior international experience, but if he has say 7/8 caps he would have fitted in fine and added pace and a genuine creative outlet on the right, being a good provider of assists at Saints. He has his moments, but so do Walker (injured and shit) and Johnson (not as quick and has been proven as a let down for England). It's also something that links in with the ability of Sterling and Lallana to swap sides, with Clyne and Lallana having a certain chemistry at Saints. This width with Baines at full back would provide chances from deep and out wide at the by line, which would prevent Sterling and Lallana and Sterling from being stuck to the wings and far away from Sterling when England attack. It's for that reason why Johnson is also a decent option for England because he can link up with Sterling, but I just don't trust Johnson in an England shirt and really you have to play Milner as a defensive right sided midfielder to cover for Johnson which stifles England's attacking flow (not a slight on Milner either, it's the fault of Woy's tactics, not his). In reality we probably find out that Clyne is no better and we're back to square on with a bunch of ordinary right backs, but I guess it's better to try something that might work than stick with something that continues to fail...

*Midfield:*

In the 4-3-3 all three cm's are sitting deep, but with Henderson and Barry sitting deepest. Henderson would have the athleticism to cover for Barry's lack of pace and that would offer great protection to the back four against Italy and Uruguay due to Barry having good timing and the ability to intercept while Henderson can do the more noticed dirty work. Both can knock the ball about with good range (Henderson is particularly adept at through balls from deep) while Gerrard can unlock defences with good through balls and diagonal passes, so there's the ability there to keep possession under pressure and also create chances. It's also important to have him on the pitch for set pieces because he's a great source of assists from them. By having a central three you prevent the England midfield being completely overrun (although it's likely to have less possession against better sides) and the back four isn't going to be torn apart on counter attacks.
*
Front three pronged attack:*

Sterling, Lallana and Sturridge really all explain themselves, but I would have Sturridge as a centre forward with Lallana and Sterling playing close to him most of the time as inside forwards. They can both switch sides and offer a threat when cutting in as well because the natural width and attacking threat at full back would prevent England's attack from becoming to narrow. This also prevents Sturridge from being largely isolated when England have long spells without the ball. Ideally Sterling would have more than two caps, but such is life. Obviously the wingers drop back and cover for the defenders when we're defending, that should go without saying. One can also drop back and fit in with the midfield to make a four (or a three if one of the cm's has overlapped) when one of the full backs are furthest forward.

I'd do a naughts and crosses tactical diagram with movements and what not, but the last time I did that after the England/Denmark game some cunt stretched the page and made it all wonky :moyes8


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

while youre at it, can you write a 5 paragraph essay explaining to me why the hell you arent managing england


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Because I have the man management skills of Glenn Roeder + Roy Keane x 1,000. You don't want to work in an office with me as manager, so I wouldn't wish the same on footballers because that's something I'm more passionate about. I would lose the changing room within a day.





































...and because I'm not a current/former pro player, so wouldn't have the respect or opportunity in the first place :martinez

/statingtheobvious


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Joel said:


> *I hope you listed him because he's retired from international football*, rather than due to performance wise. Let me know before I call you a lunatic and never read one of your TERRIBLE posts again.


that was why.

oh and Carrick is currently and has been better than Lampard since 2011. no doubt before that and over the span of their career's Lampard has been the better player.

also Stones better than Jones or Smalling.

I laugh until cry. :kagawa

reckon England will line up for the first match of their group like...

Hart

Johnson Cahill Jagielka Baines

Henderson Gerrard

Sterling Rooney Lallana

Sturridge

I'd do an Aussie XI but tbh we're gonna get bodied so no point.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

The official TV opening.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Del Bosque really likes El Nino doesn't he.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

ADH said:


> Del Bosque really likes El Nino doesn't he.


Hopefully him and Mata get cut.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

They could have used a pic of Defour where he had his glorious beard.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

That Spain squad is ridiculous.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Kiz said:


>


Wait, why's there 24.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Everyone else broke FFP rules.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ADH said:


> Wait, why's there 24.


4 keepers. one out of proto/casteels will go


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

ADH said:


> Wait, why's there 24.


Casteels, the third goalie, is recovering from a broken shin bone. If he recovers in time, he'll be the third goalie. If not, Proto will be the third goalie.

I like this selection a lot. Except the absence of Nainggolan is a bit strange, given the fact Ciman got the call. But oh well.

11 of our 23 play in England :januzajthagoat


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

b/c Fella is going as a water boy is my bet.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Januzaj took Thorgan's place :no:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Joel said:


> Januzaj took Thorgan's place :no:


Rightfully so. Thorgan has a knack for dissapearing in big games. Januzaj won't be in the starting eleven anyway.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Belgium really need to produce a full back. I think it'll cost them.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Don't worry, Anthony Vanden Borre has resurrected from the dead. Can't wait for us to either play lights out or to choke choke choke against Algeria and Korea :duck


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

ADH said:


> Del Bosque really likes El Nino doesn't he.


my guess from that list the 23 that go will be

Casillas, De Gea, Reina, Carvajal, Azpilicueta, Albiol, Ramos, Pique, Martinez, Alba, Alonso, Busquets, Navas, Xavi, Cazorla, Silva, Thiago, Iniesta, Cesc, Pedro, Costa, Negredo, Villa

which would mean Juanfran, Moreno, Koke, Iturraspe, Mata, Llorente and Torres won't.

it's hard with Koke, Mata and Llorente especially as they all have a case.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Amazing after the season Atletico have had that so many of their players won't be going to the World Cup. Juanfran, Miranda, Luis, Koke, Raul Garcia, Diego and Turan possibly all missing out.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Alcoholic said:


> Rightfully so. Thorgan has a knack for dissapearing in big games. Januzaj won't be in the starting eleven anyway.


I don't really like you now. I hope Belgium lose.



Renegade™ said:


> my guess from that list the 23 that go will be
> 
> Casillas, De Gea, Reina, Carvajal, Azpilicueta, Albiol, Ramos, Pique, Martinez, Alba, Alonso, Busquets, Navas, Xavi, Cazorla, Silva, Thiago, Iniesta, Cesc, Pedro, Costa, Negredo, Villa
> 
> ...


I'd rather Koke than Cazorla, but I think who you have getting cut will be what Del Bosque does. Azpi's vesatility probably means only one left back goes and it'll obviously be Alba.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Koke deserves to go on his form this season, but I think Del Bosque has his set group and he won't change that much really. 

Not such a TERRIBLE poster am I Joel? 8*D


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

If I had to get rid of 7 of those players it would probably be Carvajal, Moreno, Koke (harshly), Iturraspe, Thiago, Negredo and Llorente.

Torres will go.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I'd take Koke over Xavi everyday of the week.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Renegade™;34171554 said:


> Koke deserves to go on his form this season, but I think Del Bosque has his set group and he won't change that much really.
> 
> Not such a TERRIBLE poster am I Joel? 8*D


You cleared your name when you confirmed your reason for listing Terry in that pile of shit was because he had retired. Thus proving you are not a TERRIBLE poster.

You are still a disgusting Carrick worshiper though :no:



Waffelz said:


> I'd take Koke over Xavi everyday of the week.


But what about the weekend?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

you're kidding if you're getting rid of koke.

juanfran, cazorla, thiago, iturraspe, mata, torres, villa out of that bunch shouldn't go.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I may be kidding, but I bet you Del Bosque isn't.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

ArnoldTricky said:


>


No Criscito even in the preliminary, is he injured or just snubbed?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Chiellini/Pasqual/De Scigs can all play LB


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Curry said:


> No Criscito even in the preliminary, is he injured or just snubbed?


just sucks


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

this forum really loves some koke

id like to see alex choose between cazorla and koke


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Cazorla was shite this season.



> Reserves
> Remy Cabella, Maxime Gonalons, Alexandre Lacazette, Loic Perrin, Stephane Ruffier, Morgan Schneiderlin, Benoit Tremoulinas.
> Goalkeepers
> Hugo Lloris, Steven Mandanda and Mickael Landreau.
> ...


Deschamps must really hate City :duck


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Falcao is in Colombia's squad


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

will he be the first player to play in crutches?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Faryd Mondragón will be there as well. Ha. Forty Two years old.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Nasri not going is hilariously poor. Been very good in 2014.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

The Dutch provisional squad has been announced:



> Goalkeepers: Krul, Cillessen, Vorm, Zoet.
> 
> Defenders: Verhaegh, Van Aanholt, Rekik, De Vrij, Martins Indi, Kongolo, Blind, Veltman, Vlaar, Janmaat.
> 
> ...


Is Stekelenburg injured at the moment? I know he was dropped by Magath at Fulham for being shit, but I just want a confirmation. Either way he misses out and rightfully so. 

I will be very surprised if Leroy makes the final cut. So much talent, but so fuckern lazy. Mind you, he's likely to react a lot sharper to Van Gaal's instructions than he would have when Cautious Chris politely gave him instructions. 

RVP is due a tournament full where he bags a few after past disappointments, although unfortunately for him he has had a mediocre season so isn't exactly headed into the tournament like a driver of a freight train on cocaine. 

Someone like Quasi Juice might be able to inform me, but whatever happened to that young Jetro Willems lad who was massively suspect at the 2012 Euros? I know he plays for PSV but I don't follow Dutch football so couldn't comment on his status now.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Vader said:


> Nasri not going is hilariously poor. Been very good in 2014.


Deschamps said this

"Samir Nasri is a starter in a big club that won the Premier League, he is an important part of Manchester City. However his performances for the French NT are not up to his ones at Manchester and he is not a starter for us. And when he doesn't start, he is not happy."

and Nasris bird said this

"@_Anara_: Fuck france and fuck deschamps! What a shit manager!”

:duck


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

Fucking daft reasoning that. Half the France team have been shit in previous tourny's?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

What it means is he's a massive prick when he's not playing.


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

ADH said:


> What it means is he's a massive prick when he's not playing.


Yeah sorry re-read that bit, still find it a bit harsh considering his season.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

That Dutch defence is atrocious. I'm not having them getting out of the group.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

No Tevez but Franco Di Santo's in.:saul


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Torres is football's greatest troll. Golden boot winner in Euro 2012 sums it up. I wouldn't be surprised at all to see him go.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Nasri ain't going because he isn't liked by most of the French squad

Not like it even matters. France gonna France anyway and they'll underachieve as usual, hopefully with many lels


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

torres is the worst person ever

also tevez retired internationally


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Dutch squad looks awful, Patrick Van Aanholt?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

hes one of chelsea's loan mercs

their mid situation is so desperate, i heard van ginkel was almost called up


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I wouldn't take Nasri either after the internal explosions France have had at the last few tournaments. If he's been poor for France and disrupts the locker room then why take him. If he goes then you're basically saying "you can act like a cunt and disrupt the whole squad as long as you can play well for another team".*


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I remember when Raymond Domenech partially picked his France Euro 2008 squad based on star signs, leaving out all of the (too cold) Scorpios. Deschamps' decision isn't _quite_ on that level, that's for certain. It's far more understandable leaving out someone who has been identified as a disruptive influence than it is to axe a whole section of your available squad because they were born in fuckern November.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd have not got into the French squad then. Never mind me not being French, I'm a fucking damn sight better than Stephane Guivarc'h and he's won a World Cup!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i remember blanc complaining a few years back about the number of immigrants in french football

seriously, say what you want about english gaffers but they arent quite on french manager levels of sheer absurdity


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

He'd not have a winners medal if it wasn't for those French immigrants.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Waffelz said:


> Falcao is in Colombia's squad


:mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

They keep playing USA World Cup ads on TV here in America.

Gonna be a lot of wasted TV time when they fail to get a point in the group :brodgers


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Demichelis :lmao :lmao

He isnt going to be in the squad so i dont care.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i dont see why not

demi had a good run at the end of the year. better than vinnie at times too


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

he'd be Argentina's best cb


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Dint he fail in the UEFA?

I dont know,is kinda lame to add someone last minute becuase he is a champ now.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

> Goalkeepers: Mat Ryan (Club Brugge/Belgium), Mitchell Langerak (Borussia Dortmund/Germany), Eugene Galekovic (Adelaide United), Mark Birighitti (Newcastle Jets)
> 
> Defenders: Josh Brilliante (Newcastle Jets), Ivan Franjic (Brisbane Roar), Jason Davidson (Heracles Almelo/Holland), Matthew Spiranovic (Western Sydney Wanderers), Curtis Good (Dundee United/Scotland), Bailey Wright (Preston North End/England), Luke Wilkshire (Dynamo Moscow/Russia), Alex Wilkinson (Jeonbuk Motors/South Korea), Ryan McGowan (Shandong Luneng/China)
> 
> ...


world cup here we come. most of the expected names there. birighitti will definitely drop out cos he's rubbish. bit of a lottery as to who the other's that drop out will be. good depends on his fitness.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

CURTIS GOOOOOOOOOOOD


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Josh Brilliante had better be good.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Australia and U.S. should automatically qualify for the Round of 16. We aren't good FITBA nations and our domestic leagues are piss. Now we are in hard groups. FOTBA gods cut us some slack.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Vader said:


> Josh Brilliante had better be good.


no he's brilliant. curtis is good.


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Spain's team is ridiculous.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Vader said:


> That Dutch defence is atrocious. I'm not having them getting out of the group.


They were never getting out of it. They're not going to win the fight for second vs Spain.



reDREDD said:


> i remember blanc complaining a few years back about the number of immigrants in french football
> 
> seriously, say what you want about english gaffers but they arent quite on french manager levels of sheer absurdity


I've met French blokes living out here who do the same, saying they're taking French people's jobs. While working in Australia.



Vader said:


> Josh Brilliante had better be good.


He was great at the U20 WC last year. He also looks like this:










The name fits.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

His chin looks like a dog's balls.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

What's more manly than balls?

I don't think he'll actually make the squad in the end, which is a shame. We may as well lose in the most manly way possible.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Meet Brazils newest FIFA ref

:wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

That's a lines(wo)man.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

who cares BULK ya homer. do want to officiate :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Xain (Jun 20, 2004)

Are people doing fantasy leagues?

Maccy D's is the official one, but is it the best? What do people suggest?


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Kiz said:


> world cup here we come. most of the expected names there. birighitti will definitely drop out cos he's rubbish. bit of a lottery as to who the other's that drop out will be. good depends on his fitness.


BRESCIANO :mark:


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Well, an absolutely dog awful French squad named by Didier. No Nasri, Payet, Thauvin, Clichy. Landreau picked instead of Ruffier. Severely lacking wingers and no Clichy basically means you're stuck with either an over the hill Evra or a very young Digne at LB. I'd go for something like this.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Renegade™ said:


> who cares BULK ya homer. do want to officiate :mark: :mark: :mark:


:homer2



Hamada said:


> BRESCIANO :mark:


Still by far our best passer.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

no Mexes or Rami for France? lel Milan.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> Meet Brazils newest FIFA ref
> 
> :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall


I'll definitely CLOSELY watch all games from start to end bama4


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Confirmed that many of you have never seen a female in your life. :kobe

GREEKS


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Rockhead said:


> Confirmed that many of you have never seen a female in your life. :kobe
> 
> GREEKS


this is funny on so many levels

im sure people know what the greeks are famous for historically :brodgers


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Nasri wouldn't have done anything at the WC anyway. Immensely talented but perhaps the most temperamental star in football, has to be constantly coddled and feel loved.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I'll be very sad if Griezmann doesn't start for France. They have a lovely midfield, like. Shame about Benzema up top.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I think Chile are definitely getting out of that group at Holland's expense. Holland's squad is their worse for many years and Chile play without fear as opposed to the Dutch who are historic bottlers. Also Sanchez plays great in Chile's system, I think he will have a really strong showing in Brazil.

Sorry Robben, I think you blew your one chance of World Cup glory in 2010.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

That Spain/Holland/Chile group is so awesome.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

A lot of our fate in that group depend of Vidal getting back on time for the Holland match. Aranguiz is great, but if we want to beat a top team like Holland we need our best squad.

Even then, Holland are famous bottlers so i don't want to predict anything.

I also like our options against Spain, we have played them many times on those four years (The last World cup and three friendlies) and always get a late run by them, a bad call or a last minute goal against us. This time Sudamerican soil is different and the clime can be a factor in our favor, Brazilian courts are also longer than anything on europe.

Nothing of this matter at the end, because Brazil is gonna fuck us if we don't get out of that group on first place. They always destroy us


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

RKing85 said:


> That Spain/Holland/Chile group is so awesome.


no it's not :jay

also :lol @ people writing off Holland. every World Cup comes along and people say the Dutch look weak especially at the back, yet they always prove people wrong. Think they'll go through, too much fire power up front and a good midfield too.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Renegade™ said:


> no it's not :jay
> 
> also :lol @ people writing off Holland. every World Cup comes along and people say the Dutch look weak especially at the back, yet they always prove *people wrong*. Think they'll go through, too much fire power up front and a good midfield too.


i know you said world cup but were you watching how garbage they were in the euros?

and they got knocked the fuck out of the group stages

and they had a better team back then!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

RKing85 said:


> That Spain/Holland/Chile group is so awesome.


Yeah, it's going to be tough to see only one of those three get through.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

They've got a worse defence than they've had since I've been alive, likely the worst midfield in that time too and their attack is literally just Robben and RVP. They either finish second and get dicked by Brazil or finish 3rd. On paper they're fucking dire, perhaps Van Gaal has them playing beyond their actual ability.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

reDREDD said:


> i know you said world cup but were you watching how garbage they were in the euros?
> 
> and they got knocked the fuck out of the group stages
> 
> and they had a better team back then!


I don't think I saw any of their Euro 2012 games

regardless, I think writing them off is silly, even if their defence looks crap on paper


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

france aren't getting out of the group stage






yeah, leave home the guy that can do that


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Rockhead said:


> Confirmed that many of you have never seen a female in your life. :kobe
> 
> GREEKS


What?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Only 26 days to go now :whiteknight


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

rekik to MONSTER the world cup and become the new goat cb.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I honestly dont even know the groups yet. Maybe it's because the U.S got the death draw, but I'm really not looking forward to this tournament. Not yet, at least.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Deschamps taking legal action against Nasri's dumb whore :maury


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Mikey Damage said:


> I honestly dont even know the groups yet. Maybe it's because the U.S got the death draw, but I'm really not looking forward to this tournament. Not yet, at least.


Australia sees your draw and raises you. Spain, Netherlands, Chile > Germany, Portugal, Ghana.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> Deschamps taking legal action against Nasri's dumb whore :maury


:lmao:lmao get the fuck out.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

not just deschamps, but the fff too.

bunch of cheese eating surrender monkeys who can't handle the truth. hope the mongs crash and burn.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Kiz said:


> not just deschamps, but the fff too.
> 
> bunch of cheese eating surrender monkeys who can't handle the truth. hope the mongs crash and burn.



Deep deep deep and dry.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Kiz said:


> not just deschamps, but the fff too.
> 
> *bunch of cheese eating surrender monkeys who can't handle the truth. hope the mongs crash and burn.*


Hamada will now take legal action against Kizwell.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Presenting the official WF England World Cup 2014 song.... :woy


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Joel said:


> Hamada will now take legal action against Kizwell.


I see Kiz has played knifey spoony before.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

id too like to sue kiz for sexual harassment


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Group A Brazil vs 3 Mid Carders. That's like Cena vs 3 Big E's


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Botchamaniac45 said:


> Group A Brazil vs 3 Mid Carders. That's like Cena vs 3 Big E's


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Botchamaniac45 said:


> Group A Brazil vs 3 Mid Carders. That's like Cena vs 3 Big E's


you couldn't think of 2 other midcarders


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

idk, john cena isnt quite as good at selling as neymar


----------



## thevaliumkid (Jan 9, 2012)

Anyone that actually thinks England can win the wc is a fecking loon.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Is hard to predict on who is better on Group G, which makes this one of the most unpredictable world cup.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Are you taking the piss?


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

s a Mexican this world cup i hope it will have many Deja Vu's

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQaqOLdZ8Kg

mexico vs croatia 2002

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJBAedMSh9Y

No recent match vs main cameroon but...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNrGwBv5OoU


Also i hope this concacaf slump Mexico got, makes them a better team like in 2002, when they beat Italy, and Croatia, who were favorites, and that match against Argentina in 2002 was epic.


Also Mexico's Goalkeeper are world class


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

No Ricardo Quaresma


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

http://linkis.com/globo.com/XYLDg

this is actually pretty good


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Julio Cesar done with Toronto FC. Won't be returning to them after the World Cup. Will be going back to England.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

aye, but with QPR you still never have any fucking idea what the hell is happening

seriously, it may be one of the most bizarre signings ever in terms of use, politics, wages etc


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

kimino said:


> s a Mexican this world cup i hope it will have many Deja Vu's
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQaqOLdZ8Kg
> 
> ...


yes. Ochoa, Corona and Talavera are WORLD CLASS.

:duck


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

RKing85 said:


> Julio Cesar done with Toronto FC. Won't be returning to them after the World Cup. Will be going back to England.


Cesar would be a good pick up for any mid-lower PL side as first choice. Regardless of him getting ruined at QPR.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Ochoa should move to Norwich if Ruddy ends up moving in the summer. He won't have much trouble finding appropriate gloves in Norfolk sports shops.

If QPR go back up then I wouldn't be shocked to see them thry and use Cesar as their number one again, whilst also letting Green (has been poor in his last two prem seasons and is on a fair old wedge as well) leave on a free transfer seeing as he's out of contract this summer. If the issue really is about paying Inter an extra pay out clause based on playing a 25th game then that shouldn't be as much of a problem for them in the prem. Regardless, a good world cup will put him in the shop window so there's extra motivation for him (as if winning the WC isn't enough) if QPR go up and he doesn't fancy staying in West London.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

it really is staggering that julio is still brazil's #1

does nobody else find this deeply disturbing?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Look out Qatar 2022. England's U17's just won the European Championship... and on penalties!!:cheer

Seriously though, some good performances from them in the couple of games I've been able to see. Ryan Ledson looks a real talent, Jonjoe Kenny too. They're in good hands with Roberto Martinez too given his track record of using & developing young talent.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

When Dida was their previous #1, it really doesn't.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Remember when Milan had Dida and Zeljko Kalac? There can't have been many worse groups of keeper options at a top club during the modern era of the game.



Nige™ said:


> Look out Qatar 2022. England's U17's just won the European Championship... and on penalties!!:cheer
> 
> Seriously though, some good performances from them in the couple of games I've been able to see. Ryan Ledson looks a real talent, Jonjoe Kenny too. They're in good hands with Roberto Martinez too given his track record of using & developing young talent.


Ross Barkley was part of the team the last time that we won the competition, so hopefully these Everton lads will have even greater nurturing than him if you know what I mean :martinez :moyes2

Butland and Wickham were also part of that squad, so at the very least we should be able to hope for a couple of promising young players top emerge from the success. It's also suggested that Nathaniel Chalobah has a lot of potential and he's another member of that class. So seven fingers crossed for the future.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Speaking of Ross Barkley, This time last year Barkley was left out of England U21 squad by Stuart Pearce. He went away with the U20s instead.



Nige™;34481650 said:


> Look out Qatar 2022. England's U17's just won the European Championship... and on penalties!!:cheer
> 
> Seriously though, some good performances from them in the couple of games I've been able to see. Ryan Ledson looks a real talent, Jonjoe Kenny too. They're in good hands with Roberto Martinez too given his track record of using & developing young talent.


Ryan Ledson is expected to be the next breakout star for Everton, been on the bench for Everton for 2 of the last 3 games of the season and would have played in the final game against Hull but Everton let him & Kenny go away with England instead.

Kenny isn't that far behind him but I think he's just a little bit too small for now. Ledson looks just slightlyyy more filled out than Kenny at the moment so I think that will play in his favor this season when they're trying to break through for the first team. 

Martinez has said that they're going to get game time in pre-season so hopefully they impress and learn from the squad so that they can get some minutes in the cups & in Europe.

Plus, I just need any excuse to post this video:


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

This should get most people in the mood for a summer full of England fuckery. A hilarious bunch of stories (from Jimmy Bullard during his time in England squads under Capello) that probably explain why Bullard and Bentley never made it as top players to some degree!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-2634265/Jimmy-Bullard-got-better-coaching-non-League-Fabio-Postman-Pat-Capello-England.html



> There was something of the schoolteacher about Fabio Capello, which made him difficult to warm to, let alone talk to. He was a real disciplinarian, a very stern, strict man. I do remember having two very in-depth conversations with him.
> 
> The first time was after one training session where we’d been playing on a pitch that was a third of the size of a normal one and I hadn’t really done as much as I’d have liked.
> 
> ...


The stuff about McDonalds and Postman Pat is incredible...and I love how Bullard spends the whole article slagging off Capello and the England set up before stating:
_
"I’m not saying I didn’t enjoy the England experience because I really did. It was beyond my wildest dreams to be part of the squad and, without a doubt it was the best moment of my career."_

It's almost like a Mike Basset esque satire of fitba.










It's just a shame that he didn't deliver much for the England national team.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Chalobah was shite for us, will never make it at Chelsea.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*People should read all of that article even though it looks long. Amazing read. I think the team community aspect of international tournaments gets lost on a lot of people. I've always felt like England have been a group of players who join up for games every so often rather than an actual squad for as long as I can remember. I can absolutely see there being like 5 or 6 different little clique's in every 23 man squad too that don't interact much with other clique's. I definitely think a more modern manager is needed for these big tournaments too. You look at Hodgson and you can just see him having nothing to do with half the squad outside of training time or players being forced to spend that arkward socialising with Dad who I only see for a weekend every fortnight time when he comes up to you after dinner. 

Best line is:*


> given that McDonald’s were an FA sponsor, it’s what both parties would have wanted.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

My favourite parts:



> Bentley had just as much front on the training pitch. Capello set up a training exercise in which he sent three players out wide to put crosses into the penalty area.
> 
> He asked David Beckham, Stewart Downing and Joe Cole to do the honours but Bents just followed them to the far side of the pitch.
> 
> ...


and



> Another daft scheme Bents and I came up with was seeing who could say ‘Postman Pat’ as loudly as possible within earshot of the gaffer.
> 
> I’d walk past Capello and say ‘Postman Pat’ out of the corner of my mouth, but Bentley took it to another level when he would walk straight up to the boss and scream ‘Postman Pat!’ in his face before adding ‘And his black and white cat!’ for good measure.


The entire McDonalds smuggling story is incredible btw.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Bentley got butted a few years back when he came to where I used to live. He's a dickhead and everyone who lives there has no tolerance for anything so it was bound to kick off.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Andre said:


> Remember when Milan had Dida and Zeljko Kalac? There can't have been many worse groups of keeper options at a top club during the modern era of the game.


Kalac is a pundit on TV here now. Thankfully he's not let near the PL on the good channels though. That's Bozza territory. :bozza


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

The bad thing is it makes me feel sad how Bentley's career went to shit after he left us, because as much of a twat he was, he was unbelievably brilliant for us for all of the three years he had at Rovers. The change of manager for Spurs from Ramos to Redknapp killed him with 'Arry preferring Lennon to him after Ramos splashed out the £16m on him in the summer.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

He most certainly was a talented player with great technique. I can confirm that much having seen him play in the flesh on a regular basis back in 04/05, even though his career was at an embryonic stage. When he was playing for Blackburn he was exceptional for a while and I remember his crosses supplying a lot of goals for Santa Cruz.

There's an interesting interview with him here where he explains how his head wasn't really right for the modern game. He also touches on the subject that Seabs alluded to (in regards to a lack of team spirit in the England camp):

http://sport.bt.com/video-01363814401986?videoid=3529906128001&videotitle=What%20ever%20happened%20to%20David%20Bentley


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Andre said:


> He most certainly was a talented player with great technique. I can confirm that much having seen him play in the flesh on a regular basis back in 04/05, even though his career was at an embryonic stage. When he was playing for Blackburn he was exceptional for a while and I remember his crosses supplying a lot of goals for Santa Cruz.


Lethal combination. It was no coincidence Santa Cruz's goals dried up like an old bint's snatch after Bentley left with his delivery missing. How we got City to fork out £18m for him at the end of the season I don't know. Thanks Sparky!

He scored some corkers but this was my favourite.






Oh, Bents.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

A quick cameo of favourite Blackburn goals?











Both scored in the same game :banderas

Both goals good enough to grace the World Cup :side:


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Other than Nuge and myself, I doubt many will remember this goal. I wouldn't exactly call it a favourite because it was against us, but it's a sublime counter attacking goal with a great finish:






LOL at Gunny looking like a mug in goal.

Keeping it on topic:

http://video-goals.com/watch_video_4650_big_s.php

SSSHHHEEEAAARRREEERRR!!! World Cup 98 was a fun tournament and it was a great time to be an England supporter in the mid 90's.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Tugay scored some belters.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

The mere mention of the 98 World Cup brings nostalgic tears to my eyes. So much quality, the memories.... the feels! There's a 45 min vid on YouTube covering all the goals; you'd love it Andre, some atrocious keeping in the group stages. Plus a few favourites of mine (Ronaldo, Batigol, Bergkamp, Vieri) doing well too. Everyone likely knows my love for the Berkgamp Argentina goal but the Sunday Oliseh goal vs Spain was superb too.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I have a France 98 dvd somewhere in the loft...I might have to go find it in a minute (failing that you can link that video) :mark:

Vieri at that tournament :banderas


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'll find the link now and edit it into this post. Completely forgot about a load of results before the video.


Video - http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=A4UT_kEGZH8


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Top man (Y) That's actually the same dvd that I have somewhere in the loft, but you've saved me the bother of having to find it now :


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

You'll know what I mean by the shocking keeping - it's so much worse then than anything we see now.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

The game certainly has moved on a lot since then. I've also already seen a couple of hilarious own goals from Boyd and Chippo, just two minutes in :duck

*EDIT:* THAT FREE KICK FROM SIERRA :banderas

...and that own goal by Issa against France :lmao

*EDIT 2:* I've just bared witness to two Al-Deayea keeping howlers in different games, aka his standard performance. It's amazing to think that he amassed so many caps at international level and played so many world cup games. He was a truly shocking keeper and I remember him having an absolute nightmare against Germany in 2002.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Saudi Arabia were terrible in it. The Zubizarretta own goal is a shocker too considering his reputation.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Taffarel :banderas


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Teams that I would like to see winning the tournament:

The Netherlands
Japan
Germany
Belgium
Korea Republic


Teams that I would not mind winning the tournament:

Russia
Argentina
Croatia
Australia
Bosnia
Cameroon


Teams that I wouldn't really care if they won the tournament:

Uruguay
Greece
France
Switzerland
England
Portugal
Chile
Ghana
Iran
Nigeria
Colombia
Mexico
Ecuador
Costa Rica
Ivory Coast
Algeria
Honduras


Teams that I don't want to win the tournament:

Spain
Italy
USA


Just no:

Brazil


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

ENGLAND. MEXICO. HOLLAND. Anyone but Italy.


----------



## YunisTaker (Jun 12, 2010)

*This World Cup is going to be a good one. So many quality teams and I can see some of the underdogs go far this year. Watch out for Nigeria, they have a very good team. Also Iran, who's in the same group can surprise. It's their first world cup and I can see them making the same impact as Saudi Arabia did back in the day. Japan is also a fantastic team and I can see them make the semi-final this year. 

Though the favorites in my opinion are Brazil, Spain and Germany. Though Germany always seem to slip up around the semi-final/final stage. Spain can continue their dominance with a 2nd world cup victory in a row, combining that with their two Euro Cup victories in 2008 and 2012. Brazil are playing at home and just for that, they are one of the favorites to win in my opinion.*


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Shame there's no Scandinavian/Northern European NT in this WC. I'd back Sweden, Norway or Denmark.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Suarez getting an operation on his meniscus done tomorrow but he should be back in time so as to not miss any world cup game time.

This would kind of explain his drop off in form in the last 3/4 games of the season


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Suarez getting an operation on his *meniscus* done tomorrow but he should be back in time so as to not miss any world cup game time.
> 
> This would kind of explain his drop off in form in the last 3/4 games of the season


is that what theyre calling big game ability nowadays? :brodgers


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

scotland should beat england in the world cup working up so much nationalistic fervor they vote to secede in the september referendum 

or uragay winning would be cool too I guess

someone should also invite scotland so they can win it etc


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Luis nooooooooooooooooooo :bron3

Plz Football Gods, take my meniscus instead :jose


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i hereby decree that the fitba section of WF should secede from the shitfest that is the rest of this forum


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Does DA get to stay tho.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

What do you guys think about the Rooney And Sturridge partnership? I can see how it will work. Rooney creating chances, Sturridge scoring goals. This is just my opinion, but I think our attack now is way better than WC 2010.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

GoldenSilver said:


> What do you guys think about the Rooney And Sturridge partnership? I can see how it will work. Rooney creating chances, Sturridge scoring goals. This is just my opinion, but I think our attack now is way better than WC 2010.


I wouldn't say it's much better. Not even that sure it's better. 

Since 2010, Rooney has lost some quality while gaining some experience. Given the choice, I'd rather have the Rooney from 4 years ago.

Sturridge and 2010's Defoe are reasonably comparible, both pacey strikers capable of getting the goals, both scored 24 goals in the seaosn before the world cup (Sturridge in fewer games but in a more attacking side)

Lambert and 2010's Crouch is another close one, Lambert has been in better goalscoring form form this season than Crouch was in 09-10 but Crouch was competing with Defoe, Keane and Pavlyuchenko while Lambert has had meek competition from Osvaldo. Lambert is also only on 4 caps for England where Crouch was a proven international goalscorer.

Other than that 2010 had Heskey, who was a useful player despite the many jokes that can be made about him. The fact that his return to the England first team came during the same WC qualifying campaign that saw Rooney bagging 9 goals (the second highest in Europe) surely wasn't a coincidence.

And now 2014 has Welbeck, a good striker but one who will more than likely play wide if does get on the pitch, possibly taking up a spot that could be better put to use by Lallana or Sterling.

It's a pretty close one but I certainly don't think there's a huge improvement from 2010.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Liam Miller said:


> Taffarel :banderas


:banderas


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

depends what kind of Rooney shows up. The Rooney of early 11-late 12 was not only a scoring machine but a creative force. Since then he's either been one or the other, not really both. He scored vital goals for us last season but his link up play wasn't at good especially alongside RVP compared to 12/13 season when he was creating a lot of goals for RVP/Hernandez. 

we all know what usually happens when Rooney comes back from an injury too soon aswell.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Well, here are some club stats.


*World Cup 2010 Forwards*

Crouch - 13 Goals/47 Games
Defoe - 24 Goals/43 Games
Heskey - 05 Goals/42 Games
Rooney - 34 Goals/44 Games 

*Total: 76 Goals in 176 Games.
*


*World Cup 2014 Forwards*

Lambert - 14 Goals/39 Games
Rooney - 19 Goals/40 Games
Sturridge - 24 Goals/33 Games
Welbeck - 10 Goals/36 Games

*Total: 67 Goals/148 Games
*

So basically..

Our World Cup 2014 forwards have played *24 games less* but still managed to get *only 9 goals less* for their clubs in the season before the WC compared to our 2010 forwards.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

tbf heskey is the obvious outlier there. everyone knew that he wasn't exactly there to score goals.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

So that's 0.43 goals per game for the 2010 forwards and 0.45 for the 2014 forwards, hardly a huge difference. That and the fact that Heskey was more of a provider/long ball target than a scorer for England don't exactly paint the picture of an attack "way better than WC 2010".


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sturridge is a much more complete player than Defoe, but England won't be an attacking force regardless. They wouldn't be even if Rooney was in any kind of form whatsoever other than shithouse.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I like (sarcasm for you thick cunts) how so many people simplify everything via stats these days...

Bulk is absolutely correct about Sturridge being a FAR MORE complete player than Defoe, especially the Defoe of 2010 who was mostly just a goal poacher. Sturridge has greater skill and his link up play has improved immensely over the past season.

Rooney was far better at club level four years ago...but he would struggle to have a worse tournament this summer than he did in 2010, so there is that.

Lambert is a better all round player than Crouch (penalties, free kicks, ironically better in the air and both players have similar technique levels), but Crouch had a phenomenal scoring rate for England against minnows and average nations whereas Lambert is a novice at international level. He could be amazing if given a run for all we know, but we don't know right now.

Some people might make a lazy link between Welbeck and Heskey (DONKEYS, HEE HAW, LOL, etc) but Welbeck has much better technique than Heskey and has proven to be a reliable goal scorer at international level. Emile was a brute who could hold up the ball well for others, but in reality Welbeck is much more than that.

The current lot are better by by a shade or two, but none of that will matter if they aren't used appropriately :woy


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

HESKEY discussion :mark:

Also, I'm off work for the first week of games. :moyes1


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm off work for the first full week of games too. 

9 days off from June 14 through June 22


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*The earliest start time is 5:00 so work shouldn't really be an issue here unless you work night shifts.

Not that I need to worry about missing a moment :*


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Shep and I are working at that time on the Geordie Shore.

Which player is taking you to Brazil?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Whichever I choose. When you're cute you get that luxury :*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah timings shouldn't be too bad. Can't beat 2006 when I got myself suspended with pay for a month in time for the World Cup, having already handed in my notice days before. It wasn't exactly intentional but was still fucking magnificent.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

You guys clearly need to be unemployed losers like me to enjoy the beauty of the World Cup :brodgers


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> You guys clearly need to be unemployed losers like me to enjoy the beauty of the World Cup :brodgers


Working on it.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Rockhead said:


> You guys clearly need to be unemployed losers like me to enjoy the beauty of the World Cup :brodgers


say self-employed. It sounds better.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

If the squad numbers 1-11 are anything to go by, we'll line up like this:

Hart

Johnson - Jagielka - Cahill - Baines

Lampard - Gerrard - Wilshere

Rooney - Sturridge - Welbeck​
Hardly surprising. I never fancy Roy to play a two man holding combination and thought he'd find a way in for Welbeck, but no Lallana?:faint:

I've no problem with Welbeck playing really as he's been a threat from the left for us, just I'd have Lallana & Rooney playing with him as part of a three behind Sturridge with just Gerrard & Wilshere or Henderson. Fuck the central three and Lampard.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Starting 11 won't be going by numbers.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Quite often they base the squad numbers on seniority and reputation, but you never know :woy


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

^ Yeah. It's only really friendlies where they do the 1-11 starting thing. But then, not even the Spanish, Germans, Italians, etc do that. Pirlo will still wear 21 during friendlies for example. It's just preference. Lampard has worn 8 for club and at the international tournaments, so he'll keep it even though he's on the bench.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I would have let him wear a replica 8 while in Barbados.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Barbados :mark:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I assume he would have gone somewhere nice.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

so it looks like landon donovan didn't make the cut for USA. that surprises me given the intangibles he could have brought with him, not to mention his reputation as the esteemed face of soccer/football in america. it's not like he's a bad player now by any means.

official roster:



> Goalkeepers: Brad Guzan (Aston Villa), Tim Howard (Everton), Nick Rimando (Real Salt Lake)
> 
> Defenders: DaMarcus Beasley (Puebla), Matt Besler (Sporting Kansas City), John Brooks (Hertha Berlin), Geoff Cameron (Stoke City), Timmy Chandler (Nürnberg), Omar Gonzalez (LA Galaxy), Fabian Johnson (Borussia Mönchengladbach), DeAndre Yedlin (Seattle Sounders FC)
> 
> ...


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

altidore :lmao

how much more shit would he have to have been this season to not make the team?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I think its a bit of a bizarre omission. I don't give a flying fuck about MLS anymore so its a fair point to consider Donovan's drop in form domestically. But internationally the guy is often reliable, and he thrives in international tournaments. Not saying for a fact he would have had a good World Cup, but having that experience, leadership, and an engine that pushes forward and scores would have been useful. All things considered it probably doesn't matter, I don't think United States will make it out of the group so it's not so costly.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Rockhead said:


> I think its a bit of a bizarre omission. I don't give a flying fuck about MLS anymore so its a fair point to consider Donovan's drop in form domestically. But internationally the guy is often reliable, and he thrives in international tournaments. Not saying for a fact he would have had a good World Cup, but having that experience, leadership, and an engine that pushes forward and scores would have been useful. All things considered it probably doesn't matter, I don't think United States will make it out of the group so it's not so costly.


His exclusion might have a bit to do with his current fitness...


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

The american wayne rooney, just much much shitter.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Still did much more than Rooney in 2010 :hendo


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Incredible for Green if he gets to play.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Hank Scorpio said:


> His exclusion might have a bit to do with his current fitness...


Congrats to Donovan and her husband on the baby.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

genuine lol there.

But I was shocked that he didn't make the team. Didn't think he would be starting 11, but thought he would be a useful bench player/locker room guy.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

ESPN FC @ESPNFC 4h
Landon Donovan hasn't scored a goal in any professional match since October 6, 2013.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

:lel

Although MLS ends in October then resumes late March/early April so its not quite DOZY levels of bad.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

alitodore isnt unfit and can barely score, at least donovan has an excuse

but klinsmann doesn't consider messi or enaldo the two best in the world.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Donovan. Leave the memories alone. 2010 World Cup. :sadpanda

Also.

We won't see this either...






Kyriakos didn't make the team.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Donovan should have left the USMNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTMLS and stayed at Goodison.

Swap them heart-stopping burgers for a pair of 110's.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Just play Dempsey upfront. :draper2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Dempsey seemed absolute shit when he was on loan to Fulham.

(Sorry Hamada)


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

EDIT- WRONG THREAD

The first of many World Cup fails from yours truly, I'm afraid. :moyes5


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Edit - And I replied to Rockhead's fail


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Come on no Donovan, anyways Portugal and Germany were on their way


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Hamada said:


> Just play Dempsey upfront. :draper2


He'd be playing all over the field.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

BkB Hulk said:


> He'd be playing all over the field.


like your mother


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Apparently Jurgen Klisnmann's son sent out a tweet laughing at Donovan's exclusion, but then his father told him off, had him delete that tweet, and ordered an apology. Klinsmann's son is just jelly of all this sexy.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I really, really pray Suarez makes it, even though it's looking like a gigantic task right now. The WC would be tainted without somebody like him, especially for a Sudamericano when the WC's in Brasil.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

bo$$


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Joel said:


> Dempsey seemed absolute shit when he was on loan to Fulham.
> 
> (Sorry Hamada)


I'll admit it, he was. Not much he could have done with that sinking ship. 

In other news, JESUS WEPT at the shit World Cup merchandise making the rounds now. :jose


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Had two quid in an account so I've stuck it on Dzeko top scorer at 80/1 :tom


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

10 on Ronaldo 16/1, 10 on Messi 9/1 and 10 on Portugal 33/1

Gonna be a good summer :mark:


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> 10 on Ronaldo 16/1, 10 on Messi 9/1 and 10 on Portugal 33/1
> 
> Gonna be a good summer :mark:


Yeah, losing £30 sounds fun (Y)


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> *Brazil* *Spain*
> Holland Croatia
> *Brazil* *Spain*
> Uruguay England
> ...


WC winner has already been decided 

And Ronaldo will lead them to glory as top scorer :mark:

Gonna buy a curry with my winnings and be all smug


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Told you already. Higuain, Muller, Germany, Argentina. Any combo of those, none of DA's nonsense.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> WC winner has already been decided
> 
> And Ronaldo will lead them to glory as top scorer :mark:
> 
> Gonna buy a curry with my winnings and be all smug


Your format is confusing as all hell but are you saying the same Portugal who came 2nd to Russia in their qualifying group are going to beat Belgium, Germany and Brazil to win the World Cup?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

ronaldo gonna score ALL the unnecessary penalties :mark:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

No they beat Russia, Argentina, Spain and Brazil to win


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Then you woke up.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

then he has to change his sheets before his mom cleans his room


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

On a bed of money

Edit: Redead plz go


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Vader said:


> Told you already. Higuain, Muller, Germany, Argentina. Any combo of those, none of DA's nonsense.


Will Higuain even start? Assumed it would be Messi, Aguero and Di Maria but tbh I don't know what formation Argentina play these days.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Sounds as tho Vader's thumb injury has hindered his research capabilities

As for my theory: Portugal colonized Brazil some time around the early 1500s, which means they have had just over 500 years of preparation time for this World Cup, Spain, Germany etc will just have a few weeks

Portugal and Brazil both get to the final. Portugal beat them on account of having the best player between the two teams

Try to tell me where my logic is flawed. You can try, but you will fail


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Higuain and Aguero will play with Messi behind them. Higuain is the more selfish of the three therefore more goals - it's marvellous. Di Maria will play alongside Gago/Banega and Mascherano.

None of this Portugal shit please.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> 10 on Ronaldo 16/1, 10 on Messi 9/1 and 10 on Portugal 33/1
> 
> Gonna be a good summer :mark:


Can you cashout?

Go and spend the money on Freddos and Space Raiders instead.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Space Raiders :mark:

In other news - France beat Norway 4-0 to give themselves a good chance of going out at the first hurdle enaldo

Seriously though, the way Deschamps sets his 11 up is confusing. He played Ruffier over Lloris (approve - he deserves to be considered) but continues to rely on over the hill Evra, leaves Digne on the bench and refused to even call up Benoît Trémoulinas.

Giroud gets a start and bags a brace but there's no way he'll go ahead of Benzema for the first match. Not too sure about Griezmann at this stage, he looks solid enough but I do feel he's a little overpushed right now, basically Deschamps is worried in case Ribery gets a major injury or some shit but I guess thats what happens when you don't call up Thauvin :draper2

Andre paragraphs on an app :moyes1




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Pogba though :banderas


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Kiz said:


> bo$$


:wall


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Saint Dick said:


> Will Higuain even start? Assumed it would be Messi, Aguero and Di Maria but tbh I don't know what formation Argentina play these days.


A fluid 4-3-3, with the front 4 rotating almost simultaneously throughout the game. On paper, it appears:

Aguero - Higuain - Messi
-------- di Maria
------ Gago - Masch

But Messi drops in as CAM throughout, with Argentina switching 4-1-2-1-2 at times, or going 4-3-3, with Higuain or Aguero up top, and di Maria switching to the wings. It's just very fluid and nobody sticks to one position.

The CM position (where Gago or Biglia will play) is the weakest link. Sosa, Gago, Banega, and Biglia will all look to play there. It's just sad when you have an average player like Biglia in there and the way Banega is gone off the boil, oh well...


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

That looks mighty unbalanced.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Sadly, it does, although it's been working since Sabella took over from Batista. More than the defense, the real problem lies in the midfield. I know that sounds rather surprising because the defense isn't good either. Yeah, it's not ideal, but the balance is lost in the middle and that's where we may have to pay heavily.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Razor King said:


> Sadly, it does, although it's been working since Sabella took over from *Batista*. More than the defense, the real problem lies in the midfield. I know that sounds rather surprising because the defense isn't good either. Yeah, it's not ideal, but the balance is lost in the middle and that's where we may have to pay heavily.


That's it. Blame everything on Dave.:batista3


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

That nigeria own goal :duck

Just watch.

https://mtc.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/2DC170A0071083520895936593920_1401305697393d50df72436.mp4.mp4?versionId=6OqKi5bTGznBelXb8ZhUMi9.MH6TL9A9

Fucking hell :lol


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Strong African keeping.

#casualracism


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Still don't understand why that goal didn't count.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

:lmao Dat GK is going to get pwnd by di maria and messi :mark:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Get you're money on Argentina and Bosnia going through in Group F.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Has anybody else seen Rooneys spotify world cup playlist? 

It's God awful. Ed Sheeran & James blunt :maury

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

You are named after a shit band. You are like a poster named Soseph Jalin calling Iran out for having a dick of a leader.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Has anybody else seen Rooney?
> 
> It's God awful. :maury


This post makes sense even without 10 of the original words in it.

Yes, even the gender.

:maury


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I bet he listens to You're Beautiful while looking into a mirror and crying. He pats at his head and tells himself it looks natural, but he knows it doesn't. Eventually the struggle ends and he annihilates a tub of ice cream in a minute flat, before curling up in a foetal position and going to sleep, ready to attack the next day.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

This is going to be THE SHITTIEST FUCKING tournament of all time. Seriously, I would just rather watch fucking pre-season friendlies instead of this fucking cocksucking garbage.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Yo I've touched a boob to Blunt's new song so that gets a pass from me. That selfie song was the next song on the sexual playlist (the radio).


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

EGame said:


> This is going to be *THE SHITTIEST FUCKING tournament of all time.* Seriously, I would just rather watch fucking pre-season friendlies instead of this fucking cocksucking garbage.


How? It's perhaps the last chance your idol has in clinching his name as THE best ever.

Also, I doubt it could be worse than 2010.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

EGame said:


> This is going to be THE SHITTIEST FUCKING tournament of all time. Seriously, I would just rather watch fucking pre-season friendlies instead of this fucking cocksucking garbage.


You know you won't miss a match...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

What is wrong with liking James Blunt? :kobe The above song is a masterpiece. Ed Sheeran ain't bad either :kobe


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Agree with chain gang donnacha (except for that song being a 'masterpiece' but w/e). Blunt's got a big collection of great songs (best being Bonfire Heart imo) and Sheeran sang that song in the Hobbit 2 really well.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

CABAYE MY LOVER
CABAYE MY FRIEND


----------



## Wolf Beast (Jan 7, 2004)

Xapury said:


> :lmao Dat GK is going to get pwnd by di maria and messi :mark:


He wont be playing at the World Cup. Enyeama was just rested last night.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Vader said:


> You are named after a shit band. You are like a poster named Soseph Jalin calling Iran out for having a dick of a leader.


"You must spread around some Reputation before giving it to Vader again"


:lmao


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

My brother's football mate is a bassist in Vaudeville Smash and they just released this today. Should be the World Cup theme song. At 3:10 onwards is a highlight :lol.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Not gonna lie I lol'd when he headbutted the security guard


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

EGame said:


> This is going to be THE SHITTIEST FUCKING tournament of all time. Seriously, I would just rather watch fucking pre-season friendlies instead of this fucking cocksucking garbage.


:troll

Must be annoying (and a shock) for you that CANADA didn't qualify. :hesk2

Can't believe HoL likes Bonfire Heart by James Blunt. :evra


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

steamed hams said:


> Can't believe HoL likes Bonfire Heart by James Blunt. :evra


why? It's catchy

Generally prefer his jingles as opposed to the emotional stuff where it always ends up getting too self-indulgent


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

my man T-C has the best quote ever on James Blunt.

question in the Music sub forum was "favourite James Blunt song?"

T-C replied with "the one when he dies"

TRIFFIC :arry

also no way this World Cup can be any worse than 2010. stinker of a tournament.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

which song is that?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Renegade™ said:


> also no way this World Cup can be any worse than 2010. stinker of a tournament.


Wouldn't be so sure, I've only seen 4 world cups but 2 have been pretty shit, 1 good and 1 great.

There's always the "playing not to lose" problem, throw in some extreme heat and we could get a few very grim matches. We could very easily get the most predictable final 4 in a long time too.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I don't think there's much chance of the final 4 not being Spain, Brazil, Germany and Argentina. That's merely due to them being a lot better than the rest though. On paper the Germans have a ridiculous squad. Reckon a Euro team are winning it anyway, defences will let the others down.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

It's very unpredictable for me. I could see some of the favourites, even Brazil and Argentina, flopping spectacularly. I don't expect any of the European teams to do really well. Spain will under perform IMO. Holland will struggle to get out of their group and England wont win a game as long as Rooney's the #10.

Out of the European teams I see Germany and Portugal standing the best chance in the knockout stages. France should get pretty far too thanks to their piss easy draw.

My final four would be Brazil, Germany, Uruguay and Argentina. Hopefully Portugal/Argentina is one of the QF's.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> Out of the European teams I see Germany and *Portugal* standing the best chance in the knockout stages


Brother Jet knows what's up


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Hart; Johnson, Jagielka, Cahill, Baines; Gerrard, Henderson; Lallana, Rooney, Welbeck; Sturridge

What an incredibly dull choice Welbeck is.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Sturridge :mark:

He's shit tho according to some in the CB :hayden3


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Destiny said:


> My brother's football mate is a bassist in Vaudeville Smash and they just released this today. Should be the World Cup theme song. At 3:10 onwards is a highlight :lol.


Tnx man,now im going to be singing ZINADINE ZINEDINE SUPERSTAR! for weeks... :clap :lmao


----------



## Nevermove (May 29, 2014)

I'm from Ireland, but due to our terrible qualifying campaign and not making it, I'm pulling for Bosnia, their first tourney.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

https://v.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/C227...p4?versionId=GkLKZnXuZ2Y6mlu2S5QOGM2_5YUAL.8S

Welbeck


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

:sturridge

BRAVE Gary :sparker

That's what Phil Jagielka would do. :moyes2

WE GOAT :hart :twat


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Caught bits of the match but one thing that was screaming out to me during it was how much we could have done with a Garry Barry in that match to protect the defence. Peru got at our defence so often for PERU.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh fuck yes, the US was blessed to be in the same Group as RONALDO. Can't fucking wait:mark:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Oh fuck yes, the US was blessed to be in the same Group as RONALDO. Can't fucking wait:mark:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Ozil ended Barry's international career 4 years ago with dat counter attack :barry

If anyone was to blame for England's openness tonight then it's Glen. Lost count of the number of times Peru caught him out of position too far up the pitch


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Fanjawi said:


>


These memes are so fucking shit.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Good God.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Waffelz said:


> These memes are so fucking shit.


Better quality than your posts :millhouse

Is it safe to say that it's going to be yet another major tournament that Rooney will play in without a shred of match fitness?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Torres is like an old dog who was once great but is now blind in one eye, riddled with disease and shits all over the house. He just needs to be given the Old Yeller treatment at this point


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Torres...

:HA:HA:HA



Hank Scorpio said:


> Is it safe to say that it's going to be yet another major tournament that Rooney will play in without a shred of match fitness?


What difference would it make? He's fucking shit.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Green Light said:


> Torres is like an old dog who was once great but is now blind in one eye, riddled with disease and shits all over the house. He just needs to be given the Old Yeller treatment at this point


same thing could be said about Landon Donovan. Luckily Klinsmann left him off the team.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Sooner Rooney moves out of the way for someone else the better.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Joel said:


> Good God.


Crying with laughter watching that :lmao

It's gotten to the point where I actually feel sorry for him and I want him to do well at Chelsea.

He must be the laughing stock in the Chelsea & Spain dressing room. (if you ignore the massive wages he takes home weekly :side


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Wow, Torres needs to quit. He's showing himself up.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Torres official WOAT.

How many goals he scored in chelsea this season?

How the hell he is part of the spain team?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Joel said:


> Good God.


I don't even understand how that could possibly be the end result.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

wow dzeko


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

LOL! Pikachu is Japan World Cup official mascot :hmm:


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

The best part of England v Peru:





Warning: Loud


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Torres is going to the wc but negredo and navas aren't

del bosques hard on for Torres really is spectacular


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Yup, Rooney and Glen Johnson shouldn't be in the team but it looks inevitable :woy


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Johnson has been crap for months. He never seems to get out of these ruts without a break either, so I expect he'll be crap for all of the World Cup too.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Johnson was absolutely awful last night, and he'll get showed up by a decent LW and LF in Brazil. Caught out of position too many times, panicked when on the ball, gave it away easily, had to be bailed out by the rest of the defensive line and Hart. Although the 2nd best RB in England is apparently Kyle Walker :moyes1 When Johnson got shifted to LB for the last part it's like he completely forgot how to fitba.

While the Sturridge goal was a great one and all the commentators name dropped tons of great goalkeepers who wouldn't be able to save a shot like that, most of the better defences at the World Cup would have closed Studge down a lot sooner thus making him unable to score like that so's a bit of a moot point. 

I really don't believe the Sturridge/Rooney thing isn't going to work. In fact, when Sterling came on into Rooney's position it made the link up play a lot better, although Wilshere was crap for most of it when he came on. 

Lallana looks decent. Injected a bit of :flair3 into proceedings. Unconvinced about Welbeck on the left.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Hamada said:


> Johnson was absolutely awful last night, and he'll get showed up by a decent LW and LF in Brazil. Caught out of position too many times, panicked when on the ball, gave it away easily, had to be bailed out by the rest of the defensive line and Hart. Although the 2nd best RB in England is apparently Kyle Walker :moyes1 When Johnson got shifted to LB for the last part it's like he completely forgot how to fitba.
> 
> While the Sturridge goal was a great one and all the commentators name dropped tons of great goalkeepers who wouldn't be able to save a shot like that, most of the better defences at the World Cup would have closed Studge down a lot sooner thus making him unable to score like that so's a bit of a moot point.
> 
> ...


True.

Johnson really needs to train his butt off if he wants to get back to the good form he once had. And yeah, I doubt Studge would have got a chance at goal if say, we went against the defense of Germany or something. Though, credits to him, made a goal out of a small chance. And yeah, I don't think the Sturridge/Rooney thing will work too. 

Overall, we have a good squad, though, we could use improvement.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

if england don't want to get opened up every attacking move they either have to put someone more defensive in midfield or have milner protect glen jo the spaz.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Negredo, Llorente, Navas and Carvajal cut from Spanish squad and Torres makes it.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Del Bosque and his nepotism and immobility has destroyed Spain's aspirations. Players like Juanfran, Mata, Reina or Villa don't belong in the team right now. There has been no generational change and he is still relying in players way past his prime like Xavi as his main options. There is no excuse for not calling Carvajal, Callejón, Diego López, Iturraspe or Llorente. At least we still have the possibility to say that a team from Spain is the current (or will be) champion of the World Cup, EuroCup, CL, Europa League and Supercup. 

Also lel:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Torres making it :lmao


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Llorente is poo.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Vader said:


> Llorente is poo.


Yeah I don't rate Llorente as high as other people but he offer something alternative to our style. Because when Pedro or Navas (although he was not called) are crossing the ball there is no way that Cesc, Villa, Torres or Villa will hit it.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Llorente can be a bit of a donkey but he's far better than Torres and on this seasons form, plus the fact he adds something different to the other Spanish striking options, he deserved to go


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Spanish Lariato said:


> Del Bosque and his nepotism and immobility has destroyed Spain's aspirations. Players like Juanfran, Mata, Reina or Villa don't belong in the team right now. There has been no generational change and he is still relying in players way past his prime like Xavi as his main options. There is no excuse for not calling Carvajal, Callejón, Diego López, Iturraspe or Llorente. At least we still have the possibility to say that a team from Spain is the current (or will be) champion of the World Cup, EuroCup, CL, Europa League and Supercup.


*Doubt any of them players get any minutes bar maybe Villa off the bench so what does it matter? Juanfran or Carvajal, Reina or Lopez, neither are getting playing time. They have their group of players who are world class who will give them the chance of winning the World Cup and the squad fillers don't really matter in terms of one person or the other. 

Torres going is ridiculous but I can see why Del Bosque still takes him because of what he's done for Spain before under him which as naive as it sounds goes a long way. Llorente would be a better option but I doubt Del Bosque would play him even if selected based on how many minutes he got in 2012 when he was in amazing form for Bilbao. *


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Torres top scorer. He'll defy the odds.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Mata :mark:


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Fanjawi said:


> True.
> 
> Johnson really needs to train his butt off if he wants to get back to the good form he once had. And yeah, I doubt Studge would have got a chance at goal if say, we went against the defense of Germany or something. Though, credits to him, made a goal out of a small chance. And yeah, I don't think the Sturridge/Rooney thing will work too.
> 
> Overall, we have a good squad, though, we could use improvement.


It's an ok squad - I've seen worse, and I've seen better. I find the central midfield quite static while leaving England's defence open, bit of a misnomer but there you go. Johnson is fucked, unless he somehow turns into Cafu before the World Cup starter I really think teams are going to target that position.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Well at least Nando's first touch was good. :torres We'll be lucky if Rooney controls a ball like that even once during the tournament. :woy

Thing with Glen Johnson is, it's not just his defending. When he gets the ball at the back he doesn't advance forward with it. He just keeps doing that stupid rolling his foot over the ball thing whilst not moving anywhere, so he doesn't open any space up. Then when he gets the ball in an advanced position he will too often give someone a hospital pass. A lot of the moves he gets involved with seem to die with him.

Good luck to the guy though and hopefully he magically becomes GOAT somehow by 14 June.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Kiz said:


> Torres is going to the wc but negredo and navas aren't
> 
> del bosques hard on for Torres really is spectacular


i dont see why it matters, theyd never pass the fucking ball to him anyways

which makes sense, seeing as he's terrible, but spain really do have aversion to getting the ball into the strikers. hence why they stick to false 9s. cant risk losing possession, even if it is to a striker

navas getting left off is bizarre


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Mexico owning Israel and Ecuador with middle and long shots, if somehow Chicharito return to his former level, Mexico's offense is solved


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Vatican City has a football team
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vatican_City_national_football_team


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Ouch...


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

The list of injured players is so damn long: Lars Bender and Ilkay Gündogan (Deutschland), Van der Vaart and Kevin Strootman (Netherlands), Victor Valdés, Navas and Thiago Alcantara (Spain),Valencia and maybe Falcao (Colombia), Matías Fernández (Chile), Mandanda (France), J. Carlos Medina and Luis Montes (Mexico), Segundo Castillo (Ecuador), Niko Kranjcar (Croatia), Christian Benteke (Belgium), Walcott (England), Pierre Webó (Cameroon), Bryan Oviedo, Rodney Wallace and Alvaro Saborio (Costa Rica)and Riccardo Montolivo (Italy).

[Edit]: ROBBBIE KRUSE (Gondwana)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

incredibly disrespectful to leave out ROBBIE KRUSE


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

GONDWANA


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Too many injuries happening, just days before the world cup :moyes5


----------



## Sociopath (May 29, 2014)

is Pirlo still playing ?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Sociopath said:


> is Pirlo still playing ?


Yeah, Pirlo is going to the World Cup and should be starting for Italy.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

BeardedGenius posted this on twitter :lmao











the original was some comedian who tried to get on the england plane


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ribery apparently out of the world cup


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Curry said:


> Yeah, Pirlo is going to the World Cup and should be starting for Italy.


Always rooting for the Azzurri. And it doesn't help that I am surrounded by Brazil and Argentina fans everywhere I go.

Heard that the Socceroos have landed in Brazil already. Guess they wanted to spend more time in Brazil since their stay may be quite short seeing the group they are in.:

I have a special interest in the Socceroos as I was in Australia for the last world cup and watched that "cup fever" show during the length of the tournament. Funny guys, taking hilarious pot shots at North Korea ("they came to eat the grass on the field as they can't get food back home"; "he's crying during the national anthem cause he has to go back") and dat Ronaldo castrol ad. 

May catch it again on the net. I like the way how they were whinging that if Ghana had not edged Australia out, they could have won the world cup - or something similar. High hopes! 

Ah, cup fever. Pity J-Lo ruined it with her crappy anthem.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Anyone know what Italy's team is likely to look like?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

that's got to be beyond crushing to get injured just weeks before the World Cup.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

USA vs. Turkey 2-1
Wonder why Turkey has missed 3 World Cups in a row (2006,2010,2014)


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

They'll be getting into tournaments soon enough.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Pirlo still playing internationally....nice.

Also, terrible for France that Ribery is injured...fpalm.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Ribery has been playing worse than Valencia in any game for Bayern since Xmas that has mattered and I don't consider that to be hyperbole. Dog bollocks vs Utd and Real and Dortmund in the Cup Final. He'll play at another World Cup anyway, probably with a pretty strong France team given the young group they have coming through compared to the mediocrity of their current squad. *


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Good job there's a replacement in Antoine Griezmann huh? Comes on and scores, the rascal :side: Ribery will be fine, just split a couple of Algerian prostitutes between him and Benzema and they'll both on top form in Rio :side:


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Seabs said:


> *Ribery has been playing worse than Valencia in any game for Bayern since Xmas that has mattered and I don't consider that to be hyperbole. Dog bollocks vs Utd and Real and Dortmund in the Cup Final. He'll play at another World Cup anyway, probably with a pretty strong France team given the young group they have coming through compared to the mediocrity of their current squad. *


Yea he hasn't been the same since his Arse operation. Although I don't personally think he will ever get back to his best anyways. He was already showing signs of losing his blistering acceleration which is a big part of his game and his overall physical condition is deteriorating as well.

But, Can't see Deschamps bench him so he will play another world cup despite whatever form.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

pryme tyme said:


> :mark::mark::mark:












Perfect pass from Bradley, might be the best goal i've seen usmnt score


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Kiz said:


> incredibly disrespectful to leave out ROBBIE KRUSE


RHYS WILLIAMS too.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

:hayden3


----------



## Sociopath (May 29, 2014)

im not Italian ,but i will root for them.I love that team spirit.







and ofcourse .


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

Where are you from sociopath ?

Anyone heard this ? The "official" world cup song for england. Not exactly three lions is it, Can't imagine anyone singing it from the terraces. :lol EDIT apparently it's for charity though so fair enough.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*BBC*: What about the young England players? What do you think of the likes of Ross Barkley and Adam Lallana?

*Andrea Pirlo*: "I saw Ross Barkley play in the summer when we played Everton during a friendly in America. He made a big impression. I don't know too much about Adam Lallana, but people have told me good things about him." 

He has spoken.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Young 26 year old Adam Lallana

Juventus in next season's CL groups plz. Then he'll know all about him :yum:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Yeah, it always makes me laugh when they throw Lallana's name into the mix of Barkley/Sterling of "young players" :lol


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

It's funny how 26 is considered young by common standards, but in football, it's considered old-man age.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Lallana is older than Marcelo, Busquets and Aguero. :deandre


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Falcao's not going.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

really?

wow

feels like biscuits and marcelo have been around for an eternity


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Pirlo giving a little nod to the English media to start overhyping these clowns again. Nicely played.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

busquets started playing in barca's first team when he had just turned 20. that's why. marcelo debuted for madrid as a 19 year old.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

big loss for Colombia with no Falcao


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Huge loss indeed. But they still got enough talent to reach the knockout round.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Watch out for the Italians.

Pirlo going to GOAT and go HAM :banderas


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

> FULL SQUAD
> 
> Goalkeepers: Vincent Enyeama (Lille), Austin Ejide (Hapoel Be’er Sheva), Chigozie Agbim (Gombe United).
> 
> ...


Shola's gannin to Brazil. Hottest free agent in town.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

birighitti, rogic, kennedy all cut from our squad. shocked at taggart > kennedy. mckay rumoured to be the 4th out


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Anyone doing this WC Fantasy Football thing on the sun website?


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

LFC_Styles said:


> Anyone doing this WC Fantasy Football thing on *the sun *website?


:rust


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it's actually wilkshire, the right back, who is the 4th player omitted.

pretty young squad. avg of 25 years old but that includes galekovic (32), bresch and cahill (34).


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Wilkshire and Kennedy not going is weird. McKay going is weirder. Shit player.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Destiny said:


> :rust


Yeah i know, i was sceptical at first as well. Still, its not dreadful.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

It's because you're a Liverpool fan Styles. Liverpool fans don't use The Sun.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

I use it for shit like this...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Well we always knew you was a terrible Liverpool fan, but this seals the deal. I'm afraid you will have to hand over your Liverpool supporter badge to Rush (the offical Liverpool supporters badge handler). Yes, this means you have to travel all the way to Australia. I suggest you start looking for flights and remember to book it as a one way trip.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Jesus christ its a fantasy football league, stop with the overreaction...

Why do you care anyway?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Lovely.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27678434


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

LFC_Styles said:


> Jesus christ its a fantasy football league, stop with the overreaction...
> 
> Why do you care anyway?


You may be quite young and so I'll give you benefit of the doubt. But here is a bit of a history lesson. Read all of this.

http://www.anfieldroad.com/dont-buy-the-sun/



wkdsoul said:


> Lovely.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27678434


That's very cheeky. :neymar


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i hope someone castrates neymar if he ever does that in a match


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I guess I'll be that guy but he's not a bad Liverpool fan for using The Sun's Fantasy League (or even buying a friggin Newspaper). It's fine for Liverpool fans to boycott it and talk shit about it but it's not a rule or criteria for being a Liverpool fan. But hey, not like Liverpool fans to pass up an opportunity to have a big moan about stuff like that.*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Neymar is one cheeky cunt mate.



Joel said:


> Well we always knew you was a terrible Liverpool fan, but this seals the deal. I'm afraid you will have to hand over your Liverpool supporter badge to Rush (the offical Liverpool supporters badge handler). Yes, this means you have to travel all the way to Australia. I suggest you start looking for flights *and remember to book it as a one way trip.*


:duck


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Seabs said:


> *I guess I'll be that guy but he's not a bad Liverpool fan for using The Sun's Fantasy League (or even buying a friggin Newspaper). It's fine for Liverpool fans to boycott it and talk shit about it but it's not a rule or criteria for being a Liverpool fan. But hey, not like Liverpool fans to pass up an opportunity to have a big moan about stuff like that.*


Never said he was a bad Liverpool fan. I think the history lesson and the reason why Liverpool fans don't use The Sun is important for Styles to understand. 

You're not wrong though, it's up to him whether he uses The Sun or not.

Pretty surprised that Kennedy is not in the Aussie squad but I have faith in Ange.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *I guess I'll be that guy but he's not a bad Liverpool fan for using The Sun's Fantasy League (or even buying a friggin Newspaper). It's fine for Liverpool fans to boycott it and talk shit about it but it's not a rule or criteria for being a Liverpool fan. But hey, not like Liverpool fans to pass up an opportunity to have a big moan about stuff like that.*


Such a guy thing to say. A true WOMAN would never say such a thing.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Destiny said:


> Never said he was a bad Liverpool fan. *I think the history lesson and the reason why Liverpool fans don't use The Sun is important for Styles to understand.*
> 
> You're not wrong though, it's up to him whether he uses The Sun or not.
> 
> Pretty surprised that Kennedy is not in the Aussie squad but I have faith in Ange.


i think you should patronise him a bit more tbleroy


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Kiz said:


> i think you should patronise him a bit more tbleroy


Nah, I'll be alright tbhendo.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

LFC_Styles said:


> Anyone doing this WC Fantasy Football thing on the sun website?





LFC_Styles said:


> Jesus christ its a fantasy football league, stop with the overreaction...
> 
> Why do you care anyway?


Join GoldenSilver and proceed to place yourself in your nearest bin whilst you both do the wiggly arm dance.



Seabs said:


> *I guess I'll be that guy but he's not a bad Liverpool fan for using The Sun's Fantasy League (or even buying a friggin Newspaper). It's fine for Liverpool fans to boycott it and talk shit about it but it's not a rule or criteria for being a Liverpool fan. But hey, not like Liverpool fans to pass up an opportunity to have a big moan about stuff like that.*


It's not just Liverpool fans who have boycotted the Sun and feel strongly against it.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Never said it was *


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Okay.

It's not just going to be Liverpool fans having a moan over it though.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

thanks for ruining the song already you inconsiderate DICK


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Wasnt aware, cheers for the heads up. Disgraceful..

I dont like The Sun regardless but its a fantasy football league, so thought i would try it...


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Wasn't aware? Are you aware the sky is blue? Are you aware that water is wet? Are you aware that you have a head?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Vader said:


> Wasn't aware? Are you aware the sky is blue? Are you aware that water is wet? Are you aware that you have a head?


I wasn't aware of that either.

I thought people were talking about boycotting the SUN.

which is fine b/c I like my football at night.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Vader said:


> Wasn't aware? Are you aware the sky is blue? Are you aware that water is wet? Are you aware that you have a head?


How would i be aware? I dont have a family into football, i had no way of knowing that, i wasnt born in 1989 for fuck sake..

Nah skys not blue, youre misled mate.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

I wasn't born in 67 but I'm well aware that's the year Celtic won the European Cup


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

That whole Hillsborough lies situation is probably the one thing Liverpool go on about and have done for years (understandably of course)...As a Football fan at least how can you not be even slightly aware of it?


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

I dont know, none of my mates ever mentioned it, or any of my family (as i said, not into football).


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm sure there has been plenty of coverage/mention of it on TV, Radio and even the good ol Internet in the last 8 weeks alone nevermind the last 16 years (I'm making the assumption that you're over 16)


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Yeah, im 17. Regardless, ive never heard of The Sun posting any of that horrible stuff...

Anyway, this thread isnt for that. Its for the world cup so...


----------



## boxxx (May 28, 2014)

i predict a final Brazil - Germany...


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

You've actually managed to do one better than the time you said you didn't know Steven Gerrard had a testimonial match.

Every year for 2 weeks surrounding the anniversary of the disaster, it's the talk of football. You can't watch SSN or read a paper without it being mentioned every hour. You then also get banners at every game saying 'Don't buy the Sun' 'Expose the lies' etc. 

I'm just baffled. I truly am.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Not like i watch news channels or read newspapers fpalm.

I remember the City game on the weekend before the Hillsborough anniversary, and obviously didnt see signs about it.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Neymar is being good at football again


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

LFC_Styles said:


> Not like i watch news channels or read newspapers fpalm.
> 
> I remember the City game on the weekend before the Hillsborough anniversary, and obviously didnt see signs about it.


A quick search on Google and I've seen 2 different banners that say

"You picked on the wrong city JFT96" & the top half of a banner with "You didn't care when you lied" with the South Yorkshire police badge underneath it.

You really are one half assed WUM.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Why would i look online for something i didnt know about at first? What, was i meant to expect that a newspaper had made up lies about the tragedy?

Destiny linked me, and now i know...so...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

My word, Neymar is gonna absolutely feast on whatever poverty is placed in front of Brazil at this WC


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Yeah not sure how you can properly follow English Football and be clueless about this tbh. Of course it's fine to be a bit part fan as long as you don't pretend otherwise. Age doesn't matter either because it's something that was a big story in the sport just last year.*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Yo Styles, did you hear about Malaga retiring Isco's #22 shirt?

Have you also heard that;

There has been two World wars
Berlin Wall has gone up and come down again
Beiber was born
Pluto isn't a planet
Michael Jackson died
The Queen is a woman
You're the worst Liverpool fan since the Prostitute dock murderer of 1976



To keep this on topic - woo, let's go Honduras


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Wow, 9 Days Left :mark::mark::mark::mark:
Mexico vs. Bosnia tonight, I hope no one gets injured.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Vader said:


> Yo Styles, did you hear about Malaga retiring Isco's #22 shirt?
> 
> Have you also heard that;
> 
> ...


Was really hoping you would mention that Paul Heyman's client Brock Lesner, Ended the Undertaker's undefeated Streak at Wrestlemania but it doesn't matter, chance is gone now.

But yeah Mexico VS Bosnia....wooo, just pooped a crater inside my underwear because of my excitement for that match


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Dat captain :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

World Cup rosters by players who play in their home nation:

Nation - players in home nation
Russia - 23
England - 22
Italy - 20
Germany - 17
Mexico - 15
Spain - 14
Iran - 14
Honduras - 11
Japan - 11
Netherlands - 10
United States - 10 (including Toronto FC)
Costa Rica - 9
Greece - 9
Portugal - 8
France - 8
Ecuador - 8
Switzerland - 7
Australia - 6
South Korea - 6
Chile - 5
Brazil - 4
Croatia - 3
Colombia - 3
Argentina - 3
Nigeria - 3
Belgium - 3
Cameroon - 2
Algeria - 2
Bosnia & Herzegovina - 1
Ivory Coast - 1
Uruguay - 1
Ghana - 1

By Nation played in:
England 119
Italy 82
Germany 79
Spain 65
France 46
Russia 34
Mexico 26
Turkey 26
Portugal 22
United States 21
Netherlands 20


The one English who isn't in England plays in Scotland. The English need to send someone to a different league.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

LFC_Styles said:


> Not like i watch news channels or read newspapers fpalm.
> 
> I remember the City game on the weekend before the Hillsborough anniversary, and obviously didnt see signs about it.





LFC_Styles said:


> Why would i look online for something i didnt know about at first? What, was i meant to expect that a newspaper had made up lies about the tragedy?
> 
> Destiny linked me, and now i know...so...


You cannot be serious. 



Baines On Toast said:


> You've actually managed to do one better than the time you said you didn't know Steven Gerrard had a testimonial match.
> 
> Every year for 2 weeks surrounding the anniversary of the disaster, it's the talk of football. You can't watch SSN or read a paper without it being mentioned every hour. You then also get banners at every game saying 'Don't buy the Sun' 'Expose the lies' etc.
> 
> *I'm just baffled. I truly am.*


I reckon. I mean, its not even a thing that just Liverpool fans are aware of. As Seabs said, I'm not sure how you can properly follow English Football and be clueless about this. Are we sure Styles isn't a alt of one of the United fans seeking to make us look bad? Vader, i'm looking at you as my #1 suspect mate.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

To be honest, i was never a football fanatic who kept up with all the scores and watched over summer for transfers, etc. I was more a casual fan.

Its only really been the last few years ive really got into it fully, i used to only watch Liverpool and England matches then that would be it for the week.


----------



## wabak (Nov 10, 2006)

LFC_Styles said:


> To be honest, i was never a football fanatic who kept up with all the scores and watched over summer for transfers, etc. I was more a casual fan.
> 
> Its only really been the last few months ive really got into it a tiny bit, i now only watch Liverpool (because they got good again) and England matches (depending if they do well) then that will be it for the week.


Closer?


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

LFC_Styles said:


> To be honest, i was never a football fanatic who kept up with all the scores and watched over summer for transfers, etc. I was more a casual fan.
> 
> Its only really been *the last few years* ive really got into it fully, i used to only watch Liverpool and England matches then that would be it for the week.


Then you have watched at least a few of Hillsborough memorial games at Anfield, minutes of silence etc. It's not that you weren't exposed to it, it's just you didn't care about a large piece of Liverpool and English football history.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

wabak said:


> Closer?


Further away..."got good again" haha. It doesnt matter how good or bad they are playing, and i hate how people always say this is why i support Liverpool, because of their surge this season.



BoJaNNNNN said:


> Then you have watched at least a few of Hillsborough memorial games at Anfield, minutes of silence etc. It's not that you weren't exposed to it, it's just you didn't care about a large piece of Liverpool and English football history.


I have watched memorial games, had minutes of silence. Its unfair to say i dont care about it, i really do.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:lmao at this still going


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Take this to the Prem thread, geeks

This is the Portugal Champions-Elect World Cup Thread


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Having a laugh if you think Portugal are going to win m8


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

lel @ lelerpool

it's all about Man Utd and DAT MASSIVE NATIONALITY REPRESENTATION 8*D


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Apparently Ronaldo has multiple injuries right now.

:duck at DA's bet.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

140 days of military service left, should be back in time to celebrate greece winning world cup and laugh at da and rush's face as liverpool wins nothing again.

farewell


----------



## Sociopath (May 29, 2014)

I hope Belgium suprises the world


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

If ever there was a time for some country to start a war with Greece.....


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

My predictions

A - BRAZIL, CROATIA, Mexico, Cameroon
B - SPAIN, NETHERLANDS, Chile, Australia
C - COLOMBIA, IVORY COAST, Japan, Greece
D - ITALY, URUGUAY, England, Costa Rica
E - FRANCE, SWITZERLAND, Ecuador, Honduras
F - ARGENTINA, BOSNIA & HERZEGOVINA, Nigeria, Iran
G - GERMANY, PORTUGAL, Ghana, United States
H - BELGIUM, RUSSIA, Korea, Algeria

RD of 16 - Brazil over Netherlands, Uruguay over Colombia, France over B/H, Germany over Russia, Spain over Croatia, Italy over Ivory Coast, Argentina over Switzerland, Portugal over Belgium

QF - Brazil over Uruguay, Germany over France, Spain over Italy, Argentina over Portugal

SF - Brazil over Germany, Argentina over Spain

F - Brazil over Argentina


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Good picks IMO but no group is an easy call. I've seen everyone saying Belgium/Russia from group H, does anyone know why the South Koreans aren't being given much of a chance?

Honestly, I'd say Ghana to beat Portugal is a better bet than Portugal to win the WC.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Greece will bore the fuck out of every team. 

But seriously though, there's some good young talent in their squad. I watched the second half against Nigeria (who look pretty decent) this morning and the greek messi (Fetfatzidis) looked really dangerous and has some serious talent. In saying that, Greece' last two friendly's have both ended in 0-0 draws. :lmao

Portugal always seem to well in the Euro's and World Cups, so it's not a horrible bet from DA. If Ronaldo is injured though...


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

hoping for a real madrid win so they can complete the treble


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Great game yesterday between Bosnia vs. Mexico, no one got injured and the whole game was well played.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

RKing85 said:


> My predictions
> 
> A - BRAZIL, CROATIA, Mexico, Cameroon
> B - SPAIN, NETHERLANDS, Chile, Australia
> ...


I'd say Mexico over Croatia, Chile over the Netherlands and England over Uruguay (with all of those then losing in the last 16) but other than that I think this is spot on. The favourites for the final 4 are just streets ahead of everyone else.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Groups A-D are where it's at. Expecting the winner to come from the seemingly inevitable Brazil/ Spain meeting (*bold choice, I know*), whether that's in the last 16 or semi final. Brazil falling to Spain at the last 16 stage would kill the tournament, but it'd be glorious to see the sea of salty tears.

I have Japan as favourites in Group C with Colombia missing Falcao but that's a tough one; especially with the cockroaches of tournament football, Greece, in the mix. The pachinko parlours in Tokyo are humid as fuck so the Japanese should cope.

The four qualifiers from C and D will all fancy their chancs of making the quarters. If England can win their group and Spain don't win theirs, England suddenly have a real shot of making the semi finals. 

Agreed that Chile could do very well but like Belgium they've been hyped up way beyond being darkhorses at this point. They both have the pressure of expectations to match.

Can anybody get in touch with Tony and find out what the formula says?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

who's getting through with straya


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Nice to see Sterling getting a start like almost everyone else in the squad and with Rooney playing out wide.:woy

At least the likes of Shaw are playing. Milner at right back is potentially a good little option after Johnson's supreme wankness Friday night.


----------



## 김슬기 (May 18, 2014)

*Who will win the FIFA World Cup?*

A familiar name ? Or will a new champion emerge?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Really can't wait for the World Cup to start, 

*Bought myself a Neymar shirt for £66.99
*Paid £5 in to the sweepstakes at work...drew Algeria

and checked my work rota against the fixtures and will only miss 1 game because of work (Columbia vs Ivory Coast)

Let's have it!*


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Nige™ said:


> Nice to see Sterling getting a start like almost everyone else in the squad and with Rooney playing out wide.:woy
> 
> At least the likes of Shaw are playing. Milner at right back is potentially a good little option after Johnson's supreme wankness Friday night.


What's the lineup for today? I can't find it anywhere..


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Who will win the FIFA World Cup?*

*It has to be Brazil doesn't it, either that or they'll be knocked out by eventual champions Argentina.*


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

WHATCHA GONNA DO BROTHER, WHEN HULK HOGAN AND THE U.S. MEN'S NATIONAL TEAM RUNS WILD ON YOU BROTHER!?


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

> England XI to play Ecuador: Foster, Milner, Shaw, Jones, Smalling, Lampard, Wilshere, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Barkley, Rooney, Lambert.


Daheck is this. lol.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: Who will win the FIFA World Cup?*

My predictions.

*Semi-Finals*

Spain beat Brazil.
Germany beat Uruguay.

*3rd Place*

Brazil beat Uruguay.

*Final*

Germany beat Spain.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Who will win the FIFA World Cup?*

No other option in the poll

:hayden3


----------



## dp1 (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

WE'RE WINNING THE WORLD CUP


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

England defense containing 3/4 of United's 14/15 season back four looking poverty vs Ecuador

Edit: Smalling is strong garbage


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

Phil Jones & Chris Smalling playing at CB for ANY team, never mind England.. :banderas


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Other than the goal we've actually played alright. 

This defence is looking awful though, proper bomb-scare stuff. Why even bother playing it? If we have to play this shambles when it actually matters then England may as well just bend over and happily let themselves get fucked up the arse by Costa Rica. The first choice defence scares the shit out of me 90% of the time, never mind some thrown together half-arsed second string back 4.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

None of these England players look like they'll be breaking into the first team anyways. 

The Ox has been their brightest player, he might have a chance, but the rest have been really ordinary. Barkley has been OK in bursts, right up until he needs to deliver the final ball/through pass and he makes a mess of it. Milner has been crafty when he is in attack, poor at RB tho, but that's understandable. He should definitely be coming on early enough in the second halves of matches at the WC if England are looking for a goal

EDIT: RICKIE LAMBERT THE MOTHERFUCKING GOAT


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Lambert though!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Is right, Ross.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

I'll have some serious rage if Barkley doesn't start at the World Cup. So much potential.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Barkley and The Ox looking good, both should start, ahead of Henderson and Lallana/Welbeck


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

That would mean starting with only one CM :stevie

EDIT: Flanno :mark:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Smalling :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Heavens above what a goal


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Stones the right footed centre back at left back when he has never played there professionally, good thinking there Roy, you utter fossil.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Go on Antonio!

Edit: Red, harsh on raheem

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Antonio Valencia being a massive fanny

Should be sent off the stupid cunt

WHAT THE FUCK WAS STERLING SENT OFF FOR? ABSOLUTE JOKE


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Fuckern Valencia :moyes1


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Sterling and Valencia off :lmao. Does that have any potential effect on their availability for the real thing?


Milner and Smalling have been comically bad tonight.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Fuck off Wilshere ya cunt, I'll Froch you.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Valencia just smacked him twice in the fucking throat


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Valencia just smacked him twice in the fucking throat


Shame that was all.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Can't even remember the last time I saw a red card in a friendly.

Both are them daft as a brush for that sequence.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

It was a poor tackle by Sterling, probably should have been a yellow, but understand it being a red.

Stupid reaction by Valencia, no question a red for him


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

It was a silly challenge to make in a meaningless friendly 7 days before the start of the World Cup, but never a red card and Valenica's reaction was at best just completely and utterly stupid.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Lol Wilshere down again.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Look, Valencia reacted poor. But the World Cup is a week away and to have some young kid come sliding into a tackle like that (yes, he got the ball but still) would probably annoy you as well. 

I would have reacted like, "listen here lad, there's no need to make challneges like that, you could have done damage to me and robbed me of the joys of playing in the World Cup. You need to relax kid, ok?"


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

UnbelievableJeff said:


> It was a silly challenge to make in a meaningless friendly 7 days before the start of the World Cup, but never a red card and Valenica's reaction was completely stupid, at best.


if valencia's foot was planted it could have easily have broken his ankle, im pretty sure that was the ankle valencia has broken before as well


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

it really was a godawful challenge by sterling

valencia overreacted but seriously, tackle was reckless as fuck, could have easily broken something


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

Biggest result in Luxembourg's history?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

No it wasn't :kobe

Sounds like some of you should go dress shopping with Antonio Valencia tbhendo


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Joel said:


> Look, Valencia reacted poor. But the World Cup is a week away and to have some young kid come sliding into a tackle like that (yes, he got the ball but still) would probably annoy you as well.
> 
> *I would have reacted like, "listen here lad, there's no need to make challneges like that, you could have done damage to me and robbed me of the joys of playing in the World Cup. You need to relax kid, ok?"*


*
*Same here.


Then I would've headbutted the little cunt into the middle of next week.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> No it wasn't :kobe
> 
> Sounds like some of you should go dress shopping with Antonio Valencia tbhendo


it was a genuinely terrible tackle

maybe not a straight red since he did kinda tap the ball, but if valencia wasnt in the air, it could have broken something 

but you know me, im very biased. i have a huge personal stake and investment in this argument


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

How did FUTURE GOAT Ross Barkje do? Also, what even happened between Sterling and Valencia? Handbags? I was just on my way home and I see them getting sent off on the TV at the burger van but they had the sound off :grant


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Utter class by Ross.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Italy 0-0 with us and 1-1 with Luxembourg

Suarez is recovering from surgery

Congrats England :stevie


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Green Light said:


> How did FUTURE GOAT Ross Barkje do? Also, what even happened between Sterling and Valencia? Handbags? I was just on my way home and I see them getting sent off on the TV at the burger van but they had the sound off :grant


Sterling put in a legal but just completely unnecessary challenge on Valencia, and old Antonio didn't react too well. Ref just did away with the pair of them.


Barkeleh looked bright and full of energy, his final ball just let him down at times. Genius assist for Lambert's goal mind. 


Without a doubt he should be starting against Italy, even if it means committing the ultimate sin and sacrificing Rooneh to the bench. The lad has ridiculous potential. I still laugh at Neil Warnock sending him back to Everton from Leeds after claiming he wasn't as good as Michael Brown.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Lampard is so far past it I feel sorry for him and he shouldn't get 1 minute on the pitch in the World Cup.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Think Valencia had every right to react tbh, a really poor scissor tackle like that two weeks before the world cup would make most people fuming. That said they probably wouldn't miss him seeing as he was fucking dreadful all game. Really don't care about England tbh, I dislike half the team and the football they play is pretty awful. I'll be supporting the Bosnian lampost all summer instead.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Ex-Blade Maxime Chanot scoring Luxembourg's equaliser against Italy :mark:.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Who's voting for South Korea as well :side:


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Didn't realise Chamberlain is crispy ducked.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Slient Alarm said:


> Then I would've headbutted the little cunt into the middle of next week.


"Watch out Raheem, he's Irish!"


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Voted Germany to win it, thinking its between them, Argentina and Brazil for sure. No quadruple glory for Spain.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

I love the way England aren't even included in the poll vote. :side: I mean i know we haven't got much of a chance but come on... At least let me vote for them.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Woy has picked out Barkley after the game and said he "gave the ball away too much" - he had a 91% pass completion.

I'm sure in the next game he'll stick to playing pointless 5 yard passes to the defensive players instead of trying to make something by playing attacking passes.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Yeah DA, Valencia should have just had a little chuckle with Sterling.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Chamberlain suffered suspected ligament damage. That sucks, along with Barkley and Rooney he was one of the only players from the lineup tonight who looked like he'd be capable of starting for England during the World Cup.


Haven't seen the interview but if true then what Roy said about Barkley's performance tonight is just completely laughable (Actually not even that, I'd go with just 'unacceptable').


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I'm a massive fan of THE OX, be a shame to see him not make it to the WC.

Daniel Taylor ‏@DTguardian 56m 
More
Hodgson picking out Oxlade-Chamberlain and Jones as "outstanding" but actually critical of Barkley. Lost ball too much, he says


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Everything looks worse when it is freeze-framed, brother

As for Roy's comments on Barkley. He did misplace several easy passes early on which would have resulted in chances and almost certainly goals if he delivered them properly. Until he finally got it spot on for Lambert's goal

As the #10, that's his job. Other than that, he was very good


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

is woy blind or brain damaged or something




Joel said:


> Yeah DA, Valencia should have just had a little chuckle with Sterling.


why dont you just go and have sex with valencia

you gay valencia lover


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Everything looks worse when it is freeze-framed, brother


Fair point, but you cannot dispute that Sterling's foot shouldn't be that high at all. It could have easily ended up a disaster.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

It was a rash challenge, certainly a yellow

I'm just mostly pissed off at that other scumbag's reaction to our young Raheem


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Was so impressed with The Ox tonight. Pity he got injured and hope it's not too bad.

Surprised so many have picked Argentina. Their forwards are the nuts but their defence & midfield, not so sure.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

DA, you're mighty close to joining Styles as the shittest fan ever. You're better than this.

Well you're not as you think Portugal are winning this but don't stoop to such demented means.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

If anything Roy's comments should be taken as a definite sign that he acknowledges how good Barkley can be if he fulfills his potential. He's demanding more from him and I guess feels that Barkley is the type of player who will respond positively to it. He's full of confidence and these comments wont do him any harm at all. Mou's treatment of Hazard at the end of the season was in the same vain. If you're going to jerk off over players in front of the cameras, do it for the ones that need that boost. 

I'd also take it as a sign that he'll be starting against Italy.

(of course if Barkley later touts himself with tears streaming down his face pounding cartons of whole milk, then Roy done fucked up.)

Besides, it's not as if he just produced a masterclass out there, he was one of the standout players (not saying much) but you're not going to be hard pressed to find faults in his game.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Listening to Woy's comments on SSN, they're not as bad as what the journo says (although that could be from another interview, Idk). Said that he did well, is an exciting talent but thought they were times when he could have made better decisions on when to turn and when to keep the ball, but that's understandable and they know that and are working on that.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Vader









Argentina should be 4 or 5 goals up against Trinidad & Tobago here but are somehow missing open goals from less than five yards out

If they're gonna have to rely on their attack to carry their defence through the WC then they better get their shit together :drake1


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I don't even know what that emoji thing means.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Rash challenge from Sterling (don't think it was red though) for a friendly game. I can understand Valencia being angry at Sterling considering the World Cup is around the corner, but he overreacted and deserved a red. 

That run from Barkley for Lambert's goal was fantastic. The second goal from Ecuador though :mark:.

Maxi Rodriguez is still playing for Argentina? Good for him.

I WANT TO VOTE GREECE, DAMMIT! YOU'RE ALL JELLY OF THEIR PURE GREATNESS!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

all that england's warm up's have proven is that both johnson and milner have to play because neither are good enough at right back by themselves, so johnson will need milner's protection because he's utterly hopeless. however if there was ever a man to run up and down for 90 mins in ridiculous humidity it's milner.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> What difference would it make? He's fucking shit.


He's going to be starting every game (as decried by law :no so I'd prefer if he wasn't total garbage.

Our current best 11 is one that doesn't include Rooney but I doubt Woy has the stones to sit him


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Apparently last night was Barkley's first assist of the season :woy

Surprising if true


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Apparently last night was Barkley's first assist of the season :woy
> 
> Surprising if true


He's made one in 26 games, and the pass to Lambert, in the press has been described as 'perfect'..

Jesus.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Argentina should win this year's cup :messi
1 week left till' the world cup


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

:draper2

My predictions for the World Cup.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Be cheering for Deutschland as always :mark: :mark:

I love watching their style of football. Then again, European countries never win the Cup outside Europe but who cares :lol

If not Germany, then I guess I can live with Argentina or England.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

The best possible final for the Neutrals would be Brazil Vs Argentina. Very possible we see that happening. 

Hoping England can at least get out of the group stage(Doubt it) and reach the Quarters somehow. 

Also, won't be surprised if Spain and Italy reach the latter stages of the tournament. Last WC for Xavi and few.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Then again, European countries never win the Cup outside Europe but who cares :lol


Is that so?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Apparently last night was Barkley's first assist of the season :woy
> 
> Surprising if true


Assist stats are pretty pointless. 

Take this goal for example, he picks the ball up half way in his own half, runs the length of the pitch and rolls it to Mirallas who has a simple tap in but he falls over and it bounces into Lukaku's path.

Mirallas could have finished that and gotten Barkley an assist.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I agree with you that if he wasn't playing for such a poverty team, he would have many more assists :agree:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

If he had better than Lambert up front for England he would have gotten more assists, so I agree.

Actually, off the top of my head, Barkley had 2 assists this season prior to the England game.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Sterling is still a jessy.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:lebron8 :lebron8 :lebron8


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Wow. So many folk think Argentina will win. Won't be surprised if they're out by the Quarters.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

We Argentine Now. 

Messi winning this would be decent, that way he could forget about all this world cup shit and go back to putting all focus on Barca. 

I hope Spain are eliminated early on, would rather our players be rested for most of the summer than play in this stupid tournament.


----------



## Last Word (Apr 15, 2014)

This time for BRAZIL


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I liked this formula so I'll use it.

A - BRAZIL, CROATIA, Mexico, Cameroon
B - SPAIN, CHILE, Holland, Australia
C - IVORY COAST, JAPAN, Colombia, Greece
D - ENGLAND, URUGUAY, Italy, Costa Rica
E - FRANCE, SWITZERLAND, Ecuador, Honduras
F - ARGENTINA, BOSNIA & HERZEGOVINA, Nigeria, Iran
G - GERMANY, PORTUGAL, Ghana, United States
H - BELGIUM, RUSSIA, S.Korea, Algeria

RD of 16 - Brazil over Chile, Uruguay over Ivory Coast, France over B/H, Germany over Russia, Spain over Croatia, England over Japan, Argentina over Switzerland, Belgium over Portugal

QF - Brazil over Uruguay, Germany over France, Spain over England, Argentina over Belgium

SF - Germany over Brazil, Argentina over Spain

F - Germany over Argentina

Reckon any of the final four could win it and I'd not be surprised.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

As an Argentine, I'm obviously rooting for Argentina to win it all. However, considering Germany hasn't lost a step since 2010 and Brazil are in home soil, I also see them as potential winners.

Aguante Messi!


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

I've decided to randomly hype up one of the games that might not typically be hyped up as a gimmick. :vince2

*Iran vs Nigeria - Monday 16/6/14 - 8pm GMT (7 pm Planet DA Time).*

What a game it promises to be, I promise you the greatest show on Earth. :des


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

that's some hype


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

steamed hams said:


> I've decided to randomly hype up one of the games that might not typically be hyped up as a gimmick. :vince2
> 
> *Iran vs Nigeria - Monday 16/6/14 - 8pm GMT (7 pm Planet DA Time).*
> 
> What a game it promises to be, I promise you the greatest show on Earth. :des


This means I can be asleep in bed by 9 so I can get wake up extra early the next day for the gym :mark:

(HeskeyForum memories :terry1)










These guys look like CHAMPIONS to me


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Moutinho  

I've never missed a player so much in my life who didn't play for Everton.


----------



## Rocky. (Jun 5, 2014)

Argentina has a shit team besides the forwards and Brazil doesn't have the team that they once had.

Italy has a shit team and I see them stopping in the Round of 16 or Quarter-finals. I can't believe what team they had in 2006 and what they have now... Buffon, Nesta, Cannavaro, Totti, Del Piero, Toni, Gattuso, Camoranesi, etc. and now fucking Cerci, Darmian, Paletta fpalm

France has no chance

Germany has an incredible team but Low should have been fired in 2010 or 2012. (he's not Germany NT level manager)

Holland has no chance with many youngsters that don't have enough experience to play at this level.

Belgium's team is incredible full with world class players and I hope that they'll make it into the semi finals.

Spain is the favorite.

Who I want to win even if some of them don't stand a chance

Belgium
Holland
Germany
Uruguay


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/wo...s-ahead-World-Cup-tips-Chile-lift-trophy.html




























I think there are some words in that article somewhere too


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

rumours that enaldo won't play due to his multiple injuries


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

The last two posts are filling me with a lot of different emotions

:trips5 :bron3


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Would be a shame for a player like Ronaldo to miss out. Don't see them getting out of their group without him playing. Take Ronaldo out of that team and they're very average.

Riley doing keepie uppies in that dress :moyes1*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ribery now officially out


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*The stars are aligning (or dropping out RIGHT?) for an England win.*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Almost. They just need Rooney to get drop out next and they're set


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Seabs said:


> *The stars are aligning (or dropping out RIGHT?) for an England win.*












In fact, I bet England won't even make the round of 16 :. They'll probably fall behind Uruguay and Italy.

Anyway, I just learned that Clement Grenier & Frank Ribery are officially injured for the World Cup. Terrible hit for my French team :bosh6

BUT, I am still confident in France's chance to go far in the tournament.

Little reminder :

1994 : not qualified

1998 : winner :cheer:cheer

2002 : first round exit fpalm

2006 : Finals (Fuck Materazzi !)

2010 : shameful exit in the first round :evra

2014 : ?? :mark:

I can see France go to the semis where they will probably face Brazil. Unfortunatly, I think the FIFA can't afford to have Brazil lose at home since the situation is very tense (a Brazil defeat could result in a Civil War ).
How I'd love my Country's team to own Brazil on its own soil though.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

France are shit, calm down lad.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Rocky. said:


> Belgium's team is incredible full with world class players and I hope that they'll make it into the semi finals.


They're a team full of talented but incredibly inexperienced players (at least at international level), the majority of whom were at their best the season before last and are consequently coming into the World Cup on the back of very underwhelming campaigns. Coupled with the fact that they're under more pressure than anyone else at the tournament to perform (Brazil excluded), I honestly can't see them making it any further than the quarter finals, especially when you look at their potential route to the final.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

5 people chose South Korea over Portugal, interesting.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

Any word on if ronaldo's officially out yet ? All i can see on google is he might miss the warm up game with mexico.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Vader said:


> France are *shit*, calm down lad.


Show some respect please. i know they can be pretty bad but they also can play at an extremly high level. And I'm curious, Who's your favourite team ?


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Hard to see France progressing beyond the quarters, when they'll probably play their first really top class team.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Hehe at a French person asking someone to show respect. Stereotyping so don't take personally but hehe all the same.

France should just be excited for the next World Cup anyway based on what they've got at Youth Levels. Their U19 team last year looked very good all over the pitch.*


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

ArnoldTricky said:


> Hard to see France progressing beyond the quarters, when they'll probably play their first really top class team.


Most likely Germany but France is never better than as the underdog. Germany is also know for choking in the big tournaments. After all, It's 90 minutes, anything can happen.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

What's France's first XI likely to be with Ribery out?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Nothing would surprise me from France. Whatever they do, it can't be worse than the embarrassment of four years ago.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Seabs said:


> *Hehe at a French person asking someone to show respect. Stereotyping so don't take personally but hehe all the same.
> 
> France should just be excited for the next World Cup anyway based on what they've got at Youth Levels. Their U19 team last year looked very good all over the pitch.*


Our U20 won the world cup last year and our U19 unfortunatly choked in the Finals that they still look very promising.

Next World Cup is in 4 years. Next stop after 2014 is the Euro 2016 at home. 

The most important thing right now is to do well in the World Cup to erase what happened 4 years ago forever.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Meant U20  

Point remains the same though. Problem with a lot of these French kids has always been their attitudes though and how well they mature from talented players into great players.*


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Curry said:


> What's France's first XI likely to be with Ribery out?


Lloris

Sagna - Varane - Koscienly - Evra

Matuidi

Pogba - Cabaye 

Griezmann? ----------------------------- Valbuena

Benzema​


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Curry said:


> What's France's first XI likely to be with Ribery out?












Griezman takes Ribery's place and I don't know if Varane will play instead of Koscielny (I'd bet on the later to be in the starting 11).

Also valbuena and Griezman often switch sides during games.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

TNA Original said:


> Show some respect please. i know they can be pretty bad but they also can play at an extremly high level. And I'm curious, Who's your favourite team ?


My favourite team doesnt affect the fact that France are shit. Why should I show France respect? All they've done for me is making a funny looking onion that stinks and scares vampires, made a gay breakfast empty pasty and allowed women to have an abundance of pubic hair. If anything you should show respect to me and apologise for that. Your best players fuck kids, settle down before you start your ascent to the moral high ground.

I'm English so I support england. I'm from Manchester so I support United. Neither of those affect the fact that the cheese making surrender monkeys will get dicked as soon as they play someone good.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Seabs said:


> *Meant U20
> 
> Point remains the same though. Problem with a lot of these French kids has always been their attitudes though and how well they mature from talented players into great players.*


Behavior has always been our main issue (that's way Nasri wasn't selected despite having a great season with Man City).

Being from Lyon, I'm a big Olympique Lyonnais fan which is the second club in Europe at training young players (behind barcelona). Good behavior is a very important point in OL's process to train its youth. They value respect and teamwork. That's why they could held their own against Juventus Turin in Europa League.

I'm very hopefull France training process has finally learn from past mistakes.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

Who's making it out of Group B with Spain? Along with the English group, its the group I'm struggling to predict.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Vader said:


> My favourite team doesnt affect the fact that France are shit. Why should I show France respect? All they've done for me is making a funny looking onion that stinks and scares vampires, made a gay breakfast empty pasty and allowed women to have an abundance of pubic hair. If anything you should show respect to me and apologise for that. Your best players fuck kids, settle down before you start your ascent to the moral high ground.
> 
> I'm English so I support england. I'm from Manchester so I support United. Neither of those affect the fact that the cheese making surrender monkeys will get dicked as soon as they play someone good.


And your players fuck teamates' wives :

When was the last time England won a great tournament ?

When was the last time England defeated France ?? 

Were you even born when Zidane owned England in Euro 2004 ?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*France don't have this though








*


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

LuckyCannon>SCSA said:


> Who's making it out of Group B with Spain? Along with the English group, its the group I'm struggling to predict.


I think Spain and Netherlands will make it but Chile must not be underrestimated. I don't if Vidal will be able to play though.

As for England's group, I think Uruguay will take n°1 spot and italy n°2 but It's very hard to predict.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

TNA Original said:


> And your players fuck teamates' wives :
> 
> When was the last time England won a great tournament ?
> 
> ...


So your counter argument to paedophillia is adultery is just as bad? I can see that France teaches it's kids well. None of your other points matter as I've not once stated that England are good. Accept the fact that your nation is shite and the only good thing about it was a present from America.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Vader said:


> So your counter argument to paedophillia is adultery is just as bad? I can see that France teaches it's kids well. None of your other points matter as I've not once stated that England are good. Accept the fact that your nation is shite and the only good thing about it was a present from America.


What you're saying is racist.

As if pedophilia didn't exist in England :side:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:lmao behave you racist vader :terry

Safe to say vader won't SURRENDER in this debate.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

France would have a far better chance if they managed to convince MAGAYE GUEYE to play for them instead of some random African place.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Arguing on the 70th Anniversary of D-Day, of all days :no:


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

TNA Original said:


> What you're saying is racist.
> 
> As if pedophilia didn't exist in England :side:


What aspect of what I said is racist? I'm sexist, fascist and a rapist but racist is something I'm not. You just need to accept that France are not going to do anything but wave the white flag at success.

You asked me if I was born when Zidane owned England in 04, I wasn't. I'm only 8. I didn't want to mention it though incase you fucked me.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Vader said:


> What aspect of what I said is racist? I'm sexist, fascist and a rapist but racist is something I'm not. You just need to accept that France are not going to do anything but wave the white flag at success.
> 
> You asked me if I was born when Zidane owned England in 04, I wasn't. I'm only 8. I didn't want to mention it though incase you fucked me.


You said my nation is shit. When you say this, you insult 63 million people. It's racism. But I'm not here to debate what racism is with you.

Instead, why don't you enlighten me on why England is a great nation and France is not :lenny2


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Where have I stated that England is good? Your reading comprehension is as bad as your ability to take a joke. I'd like for you to take your stuck up nose out of the air and try sniffing out some common sense, please.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Vader said:


> You asked me if I was born when Zidane owned England in 04, I wasn't. I'm only 8. I didn't want to mention it though incase you fucked me.


:lmao you are on fire


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Guys, I'm getting abused


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

how "quality posting" translates to abuse, I don't know.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Vader said:


> Where have I stated that England is good? Your reading comprehension is as bad as your ability to take a joke. I'd like for you to take your stuck up nose out of the air and try sniffing out some common sense, please.


We eat frogs, you drink tea, that's all that matter.

PS : what's so wrong with our cheese ? :side:


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

What the fuck are you on about?

Your cheese is too soft. I like it hard.

:moyes3


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

PORTUGAL, PORTUGAL, PORTUGAL 
I doubt it happens, but hope is last to die


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Humbled :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

He insulted you in English and used the greatest English word that can be used, more proof that England>france.

:woy


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

do do do another one bites the dust

awoooooga.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

I know how bitter and horrible that sounds to all the other bald landscapes who call themselves "_countries_", but Germany is already the winner. :kobe9
Thanks anyway for your participation. Now, would you please leave the turf.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

NeyNey said:


> I know how bitter and horrible that sounds to all the other bald landscapes who call themselves "_countries_", but Germany is already the winner. :kobe9
> Thanks anyway for your participation. Now, would you please leave the turf.


Bookmarking for when Germany flop :lelbron


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

NeyNey said:


> I know how bitter and horrible that sounds to all the other bald landscapes who call themselves "_countries_", but Germany is already the winner. :kobe9
> Thanks anyway for your participation. Now, would you please leave the turf.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

TNA Original said:


> I'm a big Olympique Lyonnais fan which is the second club in Europe at training young players (behind barcelona).


Sorry just wanted to laugh at that. Are you serious? Best youth academies are in Croatia, Serbia, Spain and the Netherlands. Don't think Olympigue even comes close.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

NeyNey with DA levels of optimism, confidence and smugness. We should hang out more :lenny



SóniaPortugal said:


> PORTUGAL, PORTUGAL, PORTUGAL
> I doubt it happens, but hope is last to die


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> NeyNey with DA levels of optimism, confidence and smugness. We should hang out more :lenny


An irishman getting buddy with a german, can it be? :terry




Such a wrong day to make that comment but fuck it.


----------



## FoxHound Unit (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi everyone.

Do you think Brazil's current issues with its own population will impact the results of the World Cup (referees advantaging Brazil for instance).

I know there is an insane amount of pressure on this Brazil team. Losing at home would be a very hard blow.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Vader at it again :banderas

a true master of his art :clap

ANGE getting criticism already for leaving Wilkshire out :lol


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Baines On Toast said:


> Bookmarking for when Germany top :lelbron


Thank you! :klopp2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

NeyNey said:


> Thank you! :klopp2


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Hopefully Netherlands or Germany.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Netherlands has no chance in hell. None. We had our shot last year, we blew it, and now it's gonna be a while before we get another shot again I think...


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Bearodactyl said:


> Netherlands has no chance in hell. None. We had *our shot last year*, we blew it, and now it's gonna be a while before we get another shot again I think...


yup


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Reus potentially out of the world cup, just limped off after going over on his ankle


----------



## FoxHound Unit (Jun 6, 2014)

I don't know why Argentina is getting so much votes ?

Messi has never been good with his National team. IMO, It's one of those teams that look great on paper....on paper only. 

I wouldn't be surprised if they don't get the n°1 spot in their group.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

FoxHound Unit said:


> I don't know why Argentina is getting so much votes ?
> 
> Messi has never been good with his National team. IMO, It's one of those teams that look great on paper....on paper only.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if they don't get the n°1 spot in their group.


Great on paper? Gago, Rojo, Romero and Fernandez as starters...

The only team that looks top notch at the moment is France. Let's see how they do.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

united_07 said:


> Reus potentially out of the world cup, just limped off after going over on his ankle


Cringe..

https://vine.co/v/MDJLaUKa6wB


----------



## FoxHound Unit (Jun 6, 2014)

RM Dandy said:


> Great on paper? Gago, Rojo, Romero and Fernandez as starters...
> 
> The only team that looks top notch at the moment is France. Let's see how they do.


France just lost Ribery.

They're a strong underdog I'd say. In World Cups, they do either really great or really bad. Can't get worse than 4 years ago though.

I also like Uruguay as underdogs. I know people hate them because of what happened against Ghana but they do have a good team (at least a great attack).


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Great on paper says nothing. The Netherlands reached the final in 2010 with a defense of Stekelenburg and Van der Wiel who were still at Ajax, Heitinga and Mathijsen who were at two midtable teams (Everton and HSV) and Gio van Bronckhorst who had been back at Feyenoord since 2007 and the World Cup was his retirement. Chemistry, discipline and luck play a huge role too. 

If Argentina manages to be solid at the back and Messi finally shines this season and has his "Maradona" moment they could win the tournament. It wouldn't surprise me. It also wouldn't surprise me if Spain won again, or if Brazil won. The Netherlands beating Brazil in the second round wouldn't really surprise me either. Van Gaal pulled a huge stunt with Ajax in 1995, it can be done again.

Supporting Netherlands (obviously), Bosnia and Honduras


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

Brazil isn't looking really like a world class team against Serbia tonight.


----------



## FoxHound Unit (Jun 6, 2014)

BoJaNNNNN said:


> Brazil isn't looking really like a world class team against Serbia tonight.


I hope they choke on their own soil during the World Cup :reggie


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

I hate marcelo so much...


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Azzurri all the way. Might not be the youngest team or in the best of form OR in the best of groups - England and Uruguay (with the ear-biting, hand-of-god wielding Suarez) but then, looking at World Cup '06 and Euro '12, a stellar performance is not yet beyond Italy. Pirlo, De Rossi, Balotelli, Buffon...it still looks solid on paper. Hard as nails when it counts, friendlies don't matter.

Oh, and Ghana with Germany again. Speaking of Ghana, some fun news:



> *I am behind Ronaldo injury problems, claims witch doctor*
> 
> A Ghanaian has said that he has provoked the Portugal star to be spiritually wounded before the World Cup and will prevent him from facing the Black Stars
> 
> ...


Considering what happened last time, I'd have figured he would go for Suarez.:


----------



## FoxHound Unit (Jun 6, 2014)

Germany activated "beast mode".

I feel sorry for Armenia :allen1


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*That offside call against Hulk :allen1*


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Stuck a tener on France and £5 on messi to finish top scorer same for balotelli. Balotelli and France are just for the odds, if either come in in due back over £200 if messi gets it then i get back £40.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

It looked like Maicon did his hamstring so that could be Maicon and Reus out of the World Cup in the same night.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Congrats to Klose on breaking Mullers record.

Well pleased for him.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Quasi Juice said:


> The Netherlands beating Brazil in the second round wouldn't really surprise me either.


It'd surprise me since they aren't getting out the group :draper2


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

damn, i havent seen an armenian genocide this bad since....


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Lebron might be out of the World Cup too :jose*


----------



## FoxHound Unit (Jun 6, 2014)

Seabs said:


> *Lebron might be out of the World Cup too :jose*


Nope. He spent his night under intravenous :

Poor 'Bron :sadbron


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Are Saiyans Allow in The World Cup?


----------



## FoxHound Unit (Jun 6, 2014)

Botchamaniac45 said:


> Are Saiyans Allow in The World Cup?


I'm pretty sure "mierda" means "crap" in english :side:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

Any you think Costa Rica will get out of group D?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

paulborklaserheyma said:


> Any you think Costa Rica will get out of group D?


No. Hope they win tonight/this morning though.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

paulborklaserheyma said:


> Any you think Costa Rica will get out of group D?


Yes. I've drawn this wonderful country in the sweepstakes so £2 says they will. I will attach myself like a parasite to this glorious nation despite knowing almost nothing about them and their history; I'm like an international CM Styles.

Our great Costa Rican journey begins tonight with the manhandling of Ireland. 

Fuck you, Ireland.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

paulborklaserheyma said:


> Any you think Costa Rica will get out of group D?


No



Curry said:


> No. Hope they win tonight/this morning though.





IncapableNinja said:


> Yes. I've drawn this wonderful country in the sweepstakes so £2 says they will. I will attach myself like a parasite to this glorious nation despite knowing almost nothing about them and their history; I'm like an international CM Styles.
> 
> Our great Costa Rican journey begins tonight with the manhandling of Ireland.
> 
> Fuck you, Ireland.


Plz go


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

DUFFY :mark:


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> No
> 
> Plz go


Nothing against you DA, it's just that Costa Rica @ 2/1 is too tempting.

Does anyone know how Japan are managing to be 1-0 down to Zambia?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Curry said:


> Does anyone know how Japan are managing to be 1-0 down to Zambia?


It's because they're in my accy, that's how


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Man these friendlies are so bullshit.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Japan 0-2 Zambia??? This is why I don't bet on Football, it conspires to bullshit me out of money.

EDIT: Wound up 4-3 to Japan :


----------



## FoxHound Unit (Jun 6, 2014)

Curry said:


> Japan 0-2 Zambia??? This is why I don't bet on Football, it conspires to bullshit me out of money.


What do you have against Zambia ??

They did won the African Cup of Nations in 2012. :draper2


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

FoxHound Unit said:


> *What do you have against Zambia ??*
> 
> They did won the African Cup of Nations in 2012. :draper2


The fact that they may cost me £14

They're not necessarily a terrible team but Japan are probably a better team and have more to play for in this game.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Destiny said:


> I WANT TO VOTE GREECE, DAMMIT! YOU'RE ALL JELLY OF THEIR PURE GREATNESS!


I agree with that.. 

Greece will win the World Cup.. With the perfect formation of 9 defenders and one Forward,we will destroy every one of your silly teams in the post...

Our plan can't fail.. We will play for 89 minutes and we will bore every fucker that watches the game or even plays in it.. Then with only one long pass we will score against any sleepy goalkeeper....


----------



## FoxHound Unit (Jun 6, 2014)

JamesK said:


> I agree with that..
> 
> Greece will win the World Cup.. With the perfect formation of 9 defenders and one Forward,we will destroy every one of your silly teams in the post...
> 
> Our plan can't fail.. We will play for 89 minutes and we will bore every fucker that watches the game or even plays in it.. Then with only one long pass we will score against any sleepy goalkeeper....


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

FoxHound Unit said:


>


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

STUPID FUCKING IDIOTS. 

I can't believe Reus was fucking injured in some STUPID FUCKING FRIENDLY. FUCK. 

He was supposed to be a STAR of the world cup. I feel FUCKING DEVASTATED for him.  FUCK.


----------



## FoxHound Unit (Jun 6, 2014)

Reus or not Reus, Germany will probably choke anyway :draper2


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

EGame said:


> STUPID FUCKING IDIOTS.
> 
> I can't believe Reus was fucking injured in some STUPID FUCKING FRIENDLY. FUCK.
> 
> He was supposed to be a STAR of the world cup. I feel FUCKING DEVASTATED for him.  FUCK.


Seriously what's the matter with the fucking injuries in the friendly matches this year?


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Too many friendlies, too many injuries.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Argentina have one friendly match left


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

can you new, terrible posters pls go


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Baines On Toast said:


> Cringe..
> 
> https://vine.co/v/MDJLaUKa6wB


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

NeyNey said:


> I know how bitter and horrible that sounds to all the other bald landscapes who call themselves "_countries_", but Germany is already the winner. :kobe9
> Thanks anyway for your participation. Now, would you please leave the turf.












stop before you hurt others


----------



## Rocky. (Jun 5, 2014)

no surprise at players getting injured after 60+ matches a year. FIFA's greed is destroying them.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Dat French surrender against Spain at Euro 2012.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

So Ribery's out, and Dimitri Payet still can't get into the squad. Cabella is good but Payet IMO has been great for Marseille this year, one of the few good points for their season. Surprised Deschamps didn't plump for a OM player as he's a mark for them.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Bild reporting that Reus is out of the squad. enaldo


----------



## FoxHound Unit (Jun 6, 2014)

Hamada said:


> So Ribery's out, and Dimitri Payet still can't get into the squad. Cabella is good but Payet IMO has been great for Marseille this year, one of the few good points for their season. Surprised Deschamps didn't plump for a OM player as he's a mark for them.


Cabella is very underrated IMO. Payet can't keep his best level on a consistant basis. 

He probably won't play a lot anyway. He's just here as a sub.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Time to postpone the World Cup until next summer tbhendo, especially if Ronaldo is ruled out :side:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

reus with a broken ankle

#leaveTheMemoriesAlone


----------



## FoxHound Unit (Jun 6, 2014)

:lmao:lmao

Who's next ? 

Cristiano Ronaldo is in pole position but Luis Suarez isn't far behing :suarez2enaldo


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

he broke his ankle?



FoxHound Unit said:


> :lmao:lmao


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Femto said:


> he broke his ankle?


some men just want to watch the world burn


----------



## FoxHound Unit (Jun 6, 2014)

Femto said:


> he broke his ankle?


What ?

You'd rather cry ?

I do feel sorry for those guys but come on, It's not the end of the World fpalm

It's not a reason for canceling the World Cup like someone said.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

reDREDD said:


> reus with a broken ankle
> 
> #leaveTheMemoriesAlone


what? read earlier it was just a partially torn ligament. 



FoxHound Unit said:


> :lmao:lmao
> 
> Who's next ?
> 
> Cristiano Ronaldo is in pole position but Luis Suarez isn't far behing :suarez2enaldo


Ronaldo is injured, Suarez is rehab-ing nicely. Going to carry Uruguay to the WC


----------



## FoxHound Unit (Jun 6, 2014)

[QUOTE



Ronaldo is injured, Suarez is rehab-ing nicely. Going to carry Uruguay to the WC[/QUOTE]

I hope they'll play. 

But CR7 has a tendinitis which isn't so important but can be slow to heal.

Suarez had surgery 2 weeks ago. Maybe he won't play the first match which is against arguably the weakest team of group D (costa rica). I'm confident he'll play and play well though.

I have him as the best scorer of the tournament.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

FoxHound Unit said:


> What ?
> 
> You'd rather cry ?


yes


----------



## FoxHound Unit (Jun 6, 2014)

Femto said:


> yes


Even without Reus, Germany's roster is still World Class.

in my bracket, I have them losing in round of 8 against France. before you laugh, know that France does either very good or very bad. In 2010 they embarrassed themselves so I expect them to make at least the Final 4 this year.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Difficult to look beyond Brazil at home. Argentina in with a shot too. Germany just lost Reus which is a massive blow for them. I think England will finish third in their group to be perfectly honest. It's a tough group & I'd be shocked to see us get out of it.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

FoxHound Unit said:


> Even without Reus, Germany's roster is still World Class.
> 
> in my bracket, I have them losing in round of 8 against France. before you laugh, know that France does either very good or very bad. In 2010 they embarrassed themselves so I expect them to make at least the Final 4 this year.


:lol


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

FoxHound Unit said:


> Even without Reus, Germany's roster is still World Class.
> 
> in my bracket, I have them losing in round of 8 against France. before you laugh, know that France does either very good or very bad. In 2010 they embarrassed themselves so I expect them to make at least the Final 4 this year.


that makes utterly no sense


----------



## FoxHound Unit (Jun 6, 2014)

reDREDD said:


> that makes utterly no sense


Why the hell not ? I'm not saying France WILL beat Germany. It's just a bet. If France & Germany meet in 1/4 (which will happen if they both finish 1st in their groups and beat their opponent in 1/8), I think France will defeat Germany.

I know It's a bold prediction as Germany may be the 2nd biggest favourite to win it all behind Brazil but France has actually a great team.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

france beating germany for tactical reasons, form, personnel, enviromental conditions makes sense

saying france will beat germany because "they either do very well or very bad" and because they embarrassed themselves in 2010, they will do well now?

i mean fuck, it makes as much sense as in 2008 when Domenech dropped robert pires because pires was a scorpio


----------



## FoxHound Unit (Jun 6, 2014)

reDREDD said:


> france beating germany for tactical reasons, form, personnel, enviromental conditions makes sense
> 
> saying france will beat germany because "they either do very well or very bad" and because they embarrassed themselves in 2010, they will do well now?
> 
> i mean fuck, it makes as much sense as in 2008 when Domenech dropped robert pires because pires was a scorpio


Of course if France beats Germany it won't be because of their precedent records.

I was just noticing that with the French team, there is no middle, they either suck or do great 

PS : I thought Pires was dropped because It was rumoured that he had an affair with Domenech's girlfriend (he proposed to her live in a post-elimination ITW fpalm).


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

Another world cup where I've got zero fucking interest in. I just can't wait till this shitty tournament ends so we could return to watching premiership.

Don't like any of the favourites in this. I'll probably be rooting for Netherlands cause of Van Gaal.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

France really don't have a great team. Even less so without Ribery.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

FalseKing said:


> Another world cup where I've got zero fucking interest in. I just can't wait till this shitty tournament ends so we could return to watching premiership.
> 
> Don't like any of the favourites in this. I'll probably be rooting for Netherlands cause of Van Gaal.


How can any fan of football not absolutely love the world cup?!


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

QWERTYOP said:


> How can any fan of football not absolutely love the world cup?!


cause not every football fan is the same?


----------



## FoxHound Unit (Jun 6, 2014)

QWERTYOP said:


> France really don't have a great team. Even less so without Ribery.


If France doesn't have a great team, then there aren't a lot of great team. Talent has never been an issue for France. Egos have.

This year, I think their biggest weakness is inexperience. They have quite the young team. Guys like Pogba, varane, Griezman are great but they're also very young. Even Benzema who'll be France's biggest star with Ribery out has never played in a World Cup before.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mexes is the one who got dropped due to star signs.

Pires got dropped because he criticised Domenech.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Joel said:


> Mexes is the one who got dropped due to star signs.
> 
> Pires got dropped because he criticised Domenech.


shame. makelele called domenech a slaver and that didnt get him dropped


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Hopefully Cabella doesn't go and do well, we've been in negotiations with Montpellier for a while apparently so a good world cup for him would drive the price up and kill any chance we have of signing him. I doubt he'll play much (if at all) though. Their lunatic chairman hates us enough as it is for some reason (probably for taking Yanga), the last thing he needs is another reason not to sell him to us.


----------



## FoxHound Unit (Jun 6, 2014)

reDREDD said:


> shame. makelele called domenech a slaver and that didnt get him dropped


Domenech was the GOAT :jordan5



Green Light said:


> Hopefully Cabella doesn't go and do well, we've been in negotiations with Montpellier for a while apparently so a good world cup for him would drive the price up and kill any chance we have of signing him. I doubt he'll play much (if at all) though. Their lunatic chairman hates us enough as it is for some reason (probably for taking Yanga), the last thing he needs is another reason not to sell him to us.


Louis Nicollin :lel


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

FalseKing said:


> cause not every football fan is the same?


No, but it's like a fan of Wrestling saying they hate Wrestlemania.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

QWERTYOP said:


> No, but it's like a fan of Wrestling saying they hate Wrestlemania.


Lots of wrestling fans do hate certain manias.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

also i dont see whats so remarkable about the french squad

so many of them are unproven, young, out of form, or just historically average for the national team


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

14 people voting for Germany really shows how UNINTELLIGENT this place is when it comes to football. GERMANY? ARE YOU FUCKING SERIOUS? 

The Germans aren't doing FUCKING SHIT. They have a 36 year old GRANDPA as their main striker. LOLLL


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

EGame said:


> 14 people voting for Germany really shows how UNINTELLIGENT this place is when it comes to football. GERMANY? ARE YOU FUCKING SERIOUS?
> 
> *The Germans aren't doing FUCKING SHIT. They have a 36 year old GRANDPA as their main striker. LOLLL*


Says the Barca fan :kobe8


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> 14 people voting for Germany really shows how UNINTELLIGENT this place is when it comes to football. GERMANY? ARE YOU FUCKING SERIOUS?


can you type in capital letters? I can't see through your butthurt.



> The Germans aren't doing FUCKING SHIT. They have a 36 year old GRANDPA as their main striker. LOLLL












show some respect for the world cup goat, u numpty


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I didn't vote for Germany, just to let Egame know.


I voted Korea.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Germany are going to do the same thing. Reach semi finals and lose. If there's any justice in the world they'll be eliminated before the semis so they don't take up the spot allowing a bit more of an unpredictable tie.

Mourinho should go manage Germany so they can lose semi finals together.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Curry said:


> Says the Barca fan :kobe8


Yeah please point out where we have a 36 year old striker, you potato. 



Femto said:


> can you type in capital letters? I can't see through your butthurt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah the world cup GOAT who has never won a world cup. 

SERIOUSLY SHUT UP, YOU STUPID IDIOT.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> Yeah please point out where we have a 36 year old striker, you potato.


Eto'o was really 36 when playing for you.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> Yeah the world cup GOAT who has never won a world cup.
> 
> SERIOUSLY SHUT UP, YOU STUPID IDIOT.


I think I'll keep taunting your sensitive ass.

Klose is goat at everything.










respect him


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Joel said:


> If there's any justice in the world


I WOULD BE YOUR MAN

YOU WOULD BE MY GIRL


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

EGame said:


> Yeah please point out where we have a 36 year old striker, you potato.


Did I say you had one? You've been muddling along without real strikers for years now.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Yes, because Torres is definitely a real striker


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

I hope for England to win this one..They are a youthful, attacking team and they can pull the surprise..

Unfortunately for England Roy Hodgson is persisting with players like Milner and has not given the young players their proper chance. Because of this England will find it hard to progress passed the group stages. Wayne Rooney is also currently not fitting into the system and Hodgson needs to get the best out of him otherwise there is no point Rooney using up someone else's place.

Also i don't know why the poll is so shitty...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hodgson is persisting with players like milner because he works harder than anyone else in england and is continually being forced to protect a batch of right backs who are incapable of defending if their lives depended on it.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Kiz said:


> hodgson is persisting with players like milner because he works harder than anyone else in england and is continually being forced to protect a batch of right backs who are incapable of defending if their lives depended on it.


I don't doubt that Milner plays harder than most of them but clearly he can give a chance to someone new... I think this year he has the squad to try someone else..

As for the right backs,i think that this season Glenn Johnson has shown that he can finally understood that his position is a defending one but still he certainly needs some help..


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

milner did good work in the friendly vs equador. wouldnt stop running up and down the pitch. and with glenn johnson the guy hes supporting, he has a pretty important role

flank would get shredded without proper cover

also what gave you the idea the glenn understands defending now? he was responsible for a couple major goals conceded. he was one of liverpool's biggest weaknesses


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

so you didn't actually watch glen johnson this season?

he was the one that was flown past by that one who looked like he was born in liverpool.

lets see someone else play down the right. and then watch about 5 goals come from the right side when no one protects spacker johnson and he's constantly out of position. because he's not very good.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

James Milner is good

Glen Johnson is poop


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Kiz said:


> so you didn't actually watch glen johnson this season?
> 
> he was the one that was flown past by that one who looked like he was born in liverpool.
> 
> lets see someone else play down the right. and then watch about 5 goals come from the right side when no one protects spacker johnson and he's constantly out of position. because he's not very good.


In comparison from the previous years Johnson was playing more defence.. I didn't say that his defending was good or he was always at his possition..Smalling or Jones are good enough to start for England right now.. 

I am all for in for Milner to play as a right-back,i just don't want him on the midfield. No because he is no good but because someone else can play in that spot.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Everyone of you non-premium posters should all get a paternity test to check that you aren't all related and that Cletus from The Simpsons isn't your father.

You're all disgusting.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

To be fair, Milner's only really a back up player. Although I hope I never ever see him play for us at right back again. He's not a right back in a million years.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Vader said:


> Everyone of you non-premium posters should all get a paternity test to check that you aren't all related and that Cletus from The Simpsons isn't your father.
> 
> You're all disgusting.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Well most of the premium posts i have read, are about England, a team that could easily end last in this world cup, so you may lock the thread until Costa Rica tie or win against England anyway american teams are looking good, it wouldnt be crazy to think, that all groups but E and H will have an American team going to the next stage


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Vader said:


> Everyone of you non-premium posters should all get a paternity test to check that you aren't all related and that Cletus from The Simpsons isn't your father.
> 
> You're all disgusting.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Liam Miller said:


> I didn't vote for Germany, just to let Egame know.
> 
> 
> I voted Korea.


I voted Brazil only b/c there was no option for Liverpool + some others :hendo


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

JamesK said:


> In comparison from the previous years Johnson was playing more defence.. I didn't say that his defending was good or he was always at his possition..Smalling or Jones are good enough to start for England right now..
> 
> I am all for in for Milner to play as a right-back,i just don't want him on the midfield. No because he is no good but because someone else can play in that spot.


ok

1) so basically johnson is now good, because before he was way more terrible? so hes only good relative to himself?

2) neither smalling nor jones are anywhere near good enough to start for england right now. smalling was trash vs equador and jones doesnt even know what his best goddamn position is because hes rotated so much

3) MILNER ISNT A RIGHT BACK. hes a mid who covers for the spaz who usually plays on the right because johnson gets caught up the field more often than woolcock during grazing hours

and besides, who would you play in his position. this is england. hardly a side exploding with talent


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

You've no excuse not to be one of these scum. 7 years you've had to join the mighty. The rest of these dipshits haven't talked about football here before. If I mentioned the word nutmeg then you'd be looking for a guy covered in spices. I don't come and post in your ****** sport threads, do not mong up the sport of gods.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Femto said:


> I think I'll keep taunting your sensitive ass.
> 
> Klose is goat at everything.
> 
> ...


Yeah the GOAT who has never won anything of any significance. Bojan Krkic has won more than Klose will ever win in his carer. 

Also you were the TOOL who kept raving on about how unstoppable Bayern were and look what happened. SERIOUSLY, JUST LET IT GO YOU CRETIN PILE OF PUKE. 




Curry said:


> Did I say you had one? You've been muddling along without real strikers for years now.


Yeah because scoring goals is seriously a huge problem for us.

#checkthestats


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

England vs Honduras in a friendly tonight. I know it's not quite IRAN vs NIGERIA but it's something to keep us going until Thursday.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> Yeah the GOAT who has never won anything of any significance.


He's won the HEARTS of millions by his BRAVE performances for the German National Team. THE ONE TRUE GOAT.



> Bojan Krkic has won more than Klose will ever win in his carer.


lol @ u comparing la masia FILTH to one of the all time greats. GET A CLUE.

or don't, we like you this way.



> Also you were the TOOL who kept raving on about how unstoppable Bayern were and look what happened.


Wasn't me, man. You getting confused.



> SERIOUSLY, JUST LET IT GO YOU CRETIN PILE OF PUKE.


I am rubber, you are glue.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Femto said:


> He's won the HEARTS of millions by his BRAVE performances for the German National Team. THE ONE TRUE GOAT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












I realize you might be TOO STUPID to understand this, but all time greats in football have had huge success at club level/international level or BOTH. Klose has NEITHER of them. Lollll @ all time great.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Vader said:


> You've no excuse not to be one of these scum. 7 years you've had to join the mighty. The rest of these dipshits haven't talked about football here before. If I mentioned the word nutmeg then you'd be looking for a guy covered in spices. I don't come and post in your ****** sport threads, do not mong up the sport of gods.



Anything DA is a part of isn't mighty.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

DA makes the tea and wipes the arses. I personally think that's too good for him but I've been told that we must look after the dim.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Ricky alvarez :mark:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Premiums>>>Non Premiums

DA+Non Premiums>>>Premiums

Q.E.D

ALVAREZ THE GOAT


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> nonsense


You're too simple to understand that there's a BIGGER PICTURE.

lol clown.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Honduras soon. Guessing 3-0, and hoping like 5....


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

LFC_Styles said:


> Honduras soon. Guessing 3-0, and hoping like 5....


Can't see Honduras winning by that much.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Messi,aguero,di maria and gago :mark:


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Vader said:


> Everyone of you non-premium posters should all get a paternity test to check that you aren't all related and that Cletus from The Simpsons isn't your father.
> 
> You're all disgusting.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Stop fucking picking Rooney.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Messi :mark:


----------



## KEKOA_HAVANA (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm cheering for SPAIN and it is most likely that Spain or Germany will win. I think France and England wouldn't make it past the groups. I also think that the South American teams plus Benelux(the teams of Holland and Belgium) are pretty strong.


----------



## Bocas Del Toro (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm surprised South Korea is getting so much love in the poll. I mean, are they THAT good ?

LOL at Netherland getting no vote :lmao I don't think they'll win but they are still pretty strong.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Bocas Del Toro said:


> I'm surprised South Korea is getting so much love in the poll. I mean, are they THAT good ?
> 
> LOL at Netherland getting no vote :lmao I don't think they'll win but they are still pretty strong.


'Boscas del Toro'


Are you the long lost Spanish brother of 'Baines on Toast' or something?


----------



## Bocas Del Toro (Jun 7, 2014)

UnbelievableJeff said:


> 'Boscas del Toro'
> 
> 
> Are you the long lost Spanish brother of 'Baines on Toast' or something?


:duncan You ruined my cover.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Sweating buckets on ITV, poor sods.

Hoddle picks lampard to start vs italy and ian picks milner at cm :duck


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

All the way, boys.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Great Game yesterday between Mexico vs. Portugal, great goal by Bruno Alves


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I don't know what rodgers did for gerrard and henderson but both have been trash for england from what i've seen.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

The number of players get injured on friendly matches :shocked: :|

I hope that Portugal will get through this phase without losing a player.

Only one more game and we arrived at world cup with all players available.

Cristiano Ronaldo and Raul Meireles had already trained without limitations.

Now we just need Pepe and Beto recover, especially Pepe, because Eduardo is also good.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

OMG JOZY SCORED!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Liam Miller said:


> I don't know what rodgers did for gerrard and henderson but both have been trash for england from what i've seen.


What is wrong with Hendo? :kobe

England fans have been crying out for their team to hold on to the ball, they have criticized their midfields for this problem. Hendo has outpassed everyone by a large margin and is actually keeping the ball.

Even put a chance on a plate for Lallana.

He has been fine


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

FRASER FORSTER






BIG HANDS LIKE A FRYING PAN


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> What is wrong with Hendo? :kobe
> 
> England fans have been crying out for their team to hold on to the ball, they have criticized their midfields for this problem. Hendo has outpassed everyone by a large margin and is actually keeping the ball.
> 
> ...



We'll see if he does "fine" against actual decent teams, sturidge doing his best welbeck impression tonight.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm sick of seeing "If Portugal play like they played against Mexico ..."
I'm almost 100% sure that Portugal will never play like that.

Coentrao played in midfield for the 1st time in his career

I do not know if Portugal will make a good world cup, but do not use these friendly match as an example.

Paulo Bento put the technical team playing if he could to save the players.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

England are fucking awful :lol


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Fucking 0-0 with honduras :duck


----------



## Bocas Del Toro (Jun 7, 2014)

England :jordan5:StephenA

I'll be shocked if they make out of their group.....well, not so much, Italy is not much better fpalm

EDIT : I just noticed England wasn't even in the thread poll :lel


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Sturridge gets a special award for managing to be even shitter than the rest of the shit around him in that game.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Curry said:


> Sturridge gets a special award for managing to be even shitter than the rest of the shit around him in that game.


You can't say anything bad about sturridge pal, you've had it now.



Maybe he'll do well against uruguay what with suarez on the same pitch :terry


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Mainboy said:


> England are fucking awful :lol


Ed. :avit:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Waffelz said:


> Ed. :avit:


Please don't tell me you're supporting them mate? :avit:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Femto said:


> You're too simple to understand that there's a BIGGER PICTURE.
> 
> lol clown.


No there is no bigger picture you STUPID IDIOT. 

The only thing eternal in football in glory, and Klose has nothing significant to his name. He's a cocksucker. 

#end.


----------



## Bocas Del Toro (Jun 7, 2014)

EGame said:


> No there is no bigger picture you STUPID IDIOT.
> 
> The only thing eternal in football in glory, and Klose has nothing significant to his name. He's a cocksucker.
> 
> #end.


You know you're talking about a guy that just have to score 1 goal to tie Ronaldo as World Cup's best scorer. He's a world class player, even at 35.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Bocas Del Toro said:


> You know you're talking about a guy that just have to score 1 goal to tie Ronaldo as World Cup's best scorer. *He's a world class player, even at 35*.


Klose is not a world class player at 35, nor will he be when he turns 36 tomorrow.


----------



## Bocas Del Toro (Jun 7, 2014)

Curry said:


> Klose is not a world class player at 35, nor will he be when he turns 36 tomorrow.


Well, maybe not anymore but he has been.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

I dont think he was ever quite world class.

On the subject of Klose, i can see him beating that record. 2 goals, easy.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Bocas Del Toro said:


> Well, maybe not anymore but he has been.


I'm sure nostalgia will go a long way to helping Germany win the World Cup.


----------



## Bocas Del Toro (Jun 7, 2014)

LFC_Styles said:


> I dont think he was ever quite world class.
> 
> On the subject of Klose, i can see him beating that record. 2 goals, easy.


IMO he's always been underrated. You don't become Germany's greater scorer if you're not World Class.

As for the record, I'm a big fan of Ronaldo but I wouldn't mind seeing Klose breaking his record. After all, records are made to be broken.

One record that will survive though, is Kopa's 13 goals in one World Cup.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Bocas Del Toro said:


> You know you're talking about a guy that just have to score 1 goal to tie Ronaldo as World Cup's best scorer. He's a world class player, even at 35.


lolllll

Yeah so world class that he has played for small teams the majority of his career and failed at his time at Bayern.

Seriously people act as if this stupid record anything. R9 in his time was a LEGENDARY striker, Klose is barely debatable as being world class.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

inb4 torres breaks the record in the world cup and gets the golden boot and another world cup


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Bocas Del Toro said:


> IMO he's always been underrated. *You don't become Germany's greater scorer if you're not World Class.*


No, you become Germany's top scorer by getting capped 132 times, helped by a huge lack of actual stikers. To be honest, it'd be alarming if he didn't get the record with that number of games. For context, he has 7 more international goals than Robbie Keane.


----------



## Bocas Del Toro (Jun 7, 2014)

EGame said:


> lolllll
> 
> Yeah so world class that he has played for small teams the majority of his career and failed at his time at Bayern.
> 
> Seriously people act as if this stupid record anything. R9 in his time was a LEGENDARY striker, Klose is barely debatable as being world class.


Ronaldo is one of the GOAT. Of course Klose isn't on the same planet but that doesn't mean he's not great. Scoring 69 goals with your national team might not be good enough for you, but it's sure enough for me.

As for his choices of clubs, well, I could say that Totti never played for a great team (AS Roma has never been a CL potential winner) and he's still considered a great player.


----------



## Bocas Del Toro (Jun 7, 2014)

Curry said:


> No, you become Germany's top scorer by getting capped 132 times, helped by a huge lack of actual stikers. To be honest, it'd be alarming if he didn't get the record with that number of games. For context, he has 7 more international goals than Robbie Keane.


It's more than 0.5 goals per game. Far from bad I'd say. Enough to be called a great player. For me, yes.

I think It also says a lot about his regularity at a high level.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Bocas Del Toro said:


> It's more than 0.5 goals per game. Far from bad I'd say. Enough to be called a *great player.* For me, yes.
> 
> I think It also says a lot about his regularity at a high level.


A minute ago you were saying world class.

For what it's worth, Klose's 0.52 goals a game is less than Jan Koller and Dimitar Berbatov's. Are they world class too?


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

To be fair, Berbatov IS wank. He has had less games so more goals, harder to be more consistent.

Still disagree that he is world class though.


----------



## Bocas Del Toro (Jun 7, 2014)

Curry said:


> A minute ago you were saying world class.
> 
> For what it's worth, Klose's 0.52 goals a game is less than Jan Koller and Dimitar Berbatov's. *Are they world class too?*


I'll tell you that when they have 130+ selections which they won't because they don't play for their national team anymore.

While I agree that World Class is too much (depends on your interpretation of the words "world class"), he's still underrated IMO.

EDIT : yeah, Berbatov is doing great since he's playing for Monaco.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Bocas Del Toro said:


> *I'll tell you that when they have 130+ selections which they won't because they don't play for their national team anymore.*
> 
> While I agree that World Class is too much (depends on your interpretation of the words "world class"), he's still underrated IMO.
> 
> EDIT : yeah, Berbatov is doing great since he's playing for Monaco.


It's a lot easier to get 132 caps when you're surrounded by a team consistently filled with players who actually are world class and can therefore get to the semi finals of 5/6 major tournaments as well as a confederations cup during Klose's career, compared to 3 group stages and 1 Euro semi final for the Czech republic. Throw in the fact that Klose has had a pathetic amount of competition as a striker and it's hardly surprising he has so many caps.

And I define world class as being in the top class of players in your position, which I'm not convinced Klose ever was.


----------



## Bocas Del Toro (Jun 7, 2014)

Curry said:


> It's a lot easier to get 132 caps when you're surrounded by a team consistently filled with players who actually are world class and can therefore get to the semi finals of 5/6 major tournaments as well as a confederations cup during Klose's career, compared to 3 group stages and 1 Euro semi final for the Czech republic. Throw in the fact that Klose has had a pathetic amount of competition as a striker and it's hardly surprising he has so many caps.
> 
> And I define world class as being in the top class of players in your position, which I'm not convinced Klose ever was.


To me, he's underrated because of his style. He's from a dying breed of strikers, the ones who thrive in the penalty area. He doesn' dribble much, but he knows exactly where to be. plus, It doesn't hurt that he's an outstanding header.

Just so I know, do you consider guys like Pipo inzhagi or david trezeguet as "world class" ? Or just "great". Those two are from the same breed of striker.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Bocas Del Toro said:


> To me, he's underrated because of his style. He's from a dying breed of strikers, the ones who thrive in the penalty area. He doesn' dribble much, but he knows exactly where to be. plus, It doesn't hurt that he's an outstanding header.
> 
> *Just so I know, do you consider guys like Pipo inzhagi or david trezeguet as "world class" ? Or just "great". Those two are from the same breed of striker.*


In terms of their whole career, great rather than world class. Perhaps a case could be made for Inzaghi around 97 or Trezeguet around 2000 being world class, but not overall. The closest I could offer you for a world class penalty box striker would be Van Nistelrooy, who I would call world class.

Outside of that people who I would have counted as world class ahead of Klose during his career would be Ronaldo, Shevchenko, Henry, Eto'o, Drogba etc


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Bocas Del Toro said:


> To me, he's underrated because of his style. He's from a dying breed of strikers, the ones who thrive in the penalty area. He doesn' dribble much, but he knows exactly where to be. plus, It doesn't hurt that he's an outstanding header.
> 
> Just so I know, do you consider guys like Pipo inzhagi or david trezeguet as "world class" ? Or just "great". Those two are from the same breed of striker.


Is the same with chicharito, look at his age and he is 2nd best scorer for mexico, players like Klose arent world class, are record players, and they will pass to history not becuase talent alone, but because those area killer type of strikers are the ones who can win you, matches when the rest of the team have no idea of how to attack, or the opponent has their 11 players in their own area. They know how to score even if they are past 30, or there are most skillful or more complete strikers


----------



## Bocas Del Toro (Jun 7, 2014)

Curry said:


> In terms of their whole career, great rather than world class. Perhaps a case could be made for Inzaghi around 97 or Trezeguet around 2000 being world class, but not overall. The closest I could offer you for a world class penalty box striker would be Van Nistelrooy, who I would call world class.
> 
> Outside of that people who I would have counted as world class ahead of Klose during his career would be Ronaldo, Shevchenko, Henry, Eto'o, Drogba etc


Funny, I'd put both Inzaghi and Trezeguet ahead of Van Nistelrooy. Trezeguet especially. I was a big fan of this player. I'm flashing back to 2005-06 on PES when I was crushing my friends with the pair Trezeguet/Del Pierro :lol Good times.

Domenech killed his international career. I'm sure France could have thrived with Trezeguet as the box striker and Henry turning around him.

That Golden goal against Italy though .....:banderas

As for the world class strikers you listed, did you forget Ibra or did you miss him on purpose ? I know he has the bad tendancy to choke during big games but still.....


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Bocas Del Toro said:


> *Funny, I'd put both Inzaghi and Trezeguet ahead of Van Nistelrooy. Trezeguet especially. I was a big fan of this player. I'm flashing back to 2005-06 on PES when I was crushing my friends with the pair Trezeguet/Del Pierro :lol Good times.*
> 
> As for the world class strikers you listed, did you forget Ibra or did you miss him on purpose ? I know he has the bad tendancy to choke during big games but still.....


If you're going to be a striker who thrives in the box, you have to back it up with the goals. Van Nistelrooy has one of the most impressive goalscoring records in modern football across many seasons with PSV, United and Real Madrid. 

I wasn't listing everyone I thought was world class. Ibra has been, as have people like Villa and Rooney. I'm sure I'm forgetting some too.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> No there is no bigger picture you STUPID IDIOT.
> 
> The only thing eternal in football in glory, and Klose has nothing significant to his name. He's a cocksucker.
> 
> #end.


I already made you aware of your simplicity, buffoon. why are you still responding? Do you enjoy looking like a fool or are you ILLITERATE?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

CAPITALS


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

Comparing national scores between people like Klose and Berbatov is so wrong.

Berbatov holds the record for Bulgaria with 48 goals in 78 matches while he's been playing basically alone the entire time. Klose has been playing with world class teammates and hasn't had almost any competition infront which is the reason why he has so many matches for Germany in the first place. And I feel he still continues to play for Germany at 35 because his performance for the national team is the only thing that's keeping him relevant.

If you compare Berbatov's goal tally in United with Klose's in Bayern, you'll see how Berbatov basically doubles Klose's goals while having almost the same amount of matches. Klose never proved himself in a top team and he only shined in lesser teams.

Klose is a complete afterthought if you don't weight in his goals for the national team which have been his saving grace for the entirety of his football career.

Great national player and just a good club player. Was never one of the best but he's still pretty good.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

FalseKing said:


> Comparing national scores between people like Klose and Berbatov is so wrong.
> 
> Berbatov holds the record for Bulgaria with 48 goals in 78 matches while he's been playing basically alone the entire time. Klose has been playing with world class teammates and hasn't had almost any competition infront which is the reason why he has so many matches for Germany in the first place. And I feel he still continues to play for Germany at 35 because his performance for the national team is the only thing that's keeping him relevant.
> 
> ...


who is this obscure player you keep comparing THE GOAT ONE to?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Some strikers are just suited more to international football, brothers, but still wouldn't be deemed world class i.e Klose

Crouchie was another one. He took to international football like a sloot to alleyways, but nobody ever said he was world class. Has a goal ratio better than 1 in 2 for England.

Put him in a Germany team, surrounded with better players, give him over 100 caps and we'd be looking at the new Pele

In short, Klose was a good player, not world class.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

Femto said:


> who is this obscure player you keep comparing THE GOAT ONE to?


Klose?

Na, he's a nobody.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Nice of the Hondurans to spend 90 minutes trying to kick the absolute shit out of us less than a week before the thing starts...


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Lazy fuckern Hondurians :bigron


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Some strikers are just suited more to international football, brothers, but still wouldn't be deemed world class i.e Klose
> 
> Crouchie was another one. He took to international football like a sloot to alleyways, but nobody ever said he was world class. Has a goal ratio better than 1 in 2 for England.
> 
> ...


Not trying to take anything away from Crouch, but he got up his goal ratio by bullying international minnows such as Jamaica, Trinidad, etc. He'd probably score 20 vs Barbados.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Everybody would score 20 vs Barbados :ken


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

The Irish would probably lose tbfl.

We'd distract them with a lot of potatoes, sweet potatoes and some rum :boyce

Erm, why is there no Emmerson Boyce smiley? :no:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

love the bantz between Femto and EGame. DEM CAPS

also we are shit, Spain and Holland will go in dry. Chile maybe not quite so bad, but it'll still be a potential 0 points from this World Cup

England tho :banderas


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Femto said:


> I already made you aware of your simplicity, buffoon. why are you still responding? Do you enjoy looking like a fool or are you ILLITERATE?


Lollllll @ looking like a fool. 

Says the anime fan neckbeard Bayern Munich supporter. 

#k


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Wow, I din't notice Diego Forlan was 35. In 4 years he will be 39 which is an age that most soccer players are retires. Same goes for Andrea Pirlo.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> Lollllll @ looking like a fool.
> 
> Says the anime fan neckbeard Bayern Munich supporter.
> 
> #k


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Botchamaniac45 said:


> Wow, I din't notice Diego Forlan was 35. In 4 years he will be 39 which is an age that most soccer players are retires. Same goes for Andrea Pirlo.


:agree:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Botchamaniac45 said:


> Wow, I din't notice Diego Forlan was 35. In 4 years he will be 39 which is an age that most soccer players are retires. Same goes for Andrea Pirlo.


wow

such maths

so fitba

wow


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Loved Crouch's world cup goal in 2006 where he ripped the hair out of the Trinidadian defender as he was scoring.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

wow you FOTBA losers forgot to mention ALTIDORE scoring in our friendly. Shit in the league, but turns up internationally, I'm okay with this.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

McDonald's fantasy is a joke. Pissing me off waiting for it.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Rockhead said:


> wow you FOTBA losers forgot to mention ALTIDORE scoring in our friendly. Shit in the league, but turns up internationally, I'm okay with this.



Lolusa


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

France going balls deep in Jamaica.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

SEMIS:

England v Argentina
Chile v Brazil


Argentina v Chile final.


Tina' winning.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

No one cares about that game though Nige. Frankly It didn't even need to be mentioned...and doesn't need to be mentioned ever again :side:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Of course Jamaica got hammered. They can't afford to feed all their stars DRUGS like they do for Bolt. A terrible island.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

Is it too late for the Dutch to call up Seedorf? Still got it.



Spoiler: Soccer Aid



I know it was against a mix of legends and celebrities, but it's still a hat-trick against England


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

My uncle John's distraught.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Joel said:


> Of course Jamaica got hammered. They can't afford to feed all their stars DRUGS like they do for Bolt. A terrible island.


Their keeper looked like he could easily supply the rest of the team with some sort of drugs tbf


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

EGame said:


> Says the anime fan neckbeard Bayern Munich supporter.


finally somebody says it


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> Of course Jamaica got hammered. They can't afford to feed all their stars DRUGS like they do for Bolt. A terrible island.


Lol haters gon hate Joel. Haters gon hate.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Watching France v Jamaica was like watching the Undertaker face Jimmy Wang Yang. Absolute murder.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

I was hoping valbuena would score, hated the fact that Giroud scored, the guy sucks, and pretty proud of our BenzeGoal, he should be captain instead of Loris.

World cup this year will be for Germany, Holland or France.

MVP will be Balotelli


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

has anyone even seen holland lately?

their squad barely looks good on paper


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Miss the old days of Van Nistelrooy, Van Persie, Kuyt, Van der Sar, Robben, man dat was a huge team. Always been a fan of Oranje. And of the Mannshaft too. Man I used to mark out for Oliver Kahn, Schweinsteiger and Ballack, they got a good team this year, too bad Reus isn't playin


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

so then why would you possibly think they could win

i honestly think theyd struggle to limp out of the group stages


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Underdog man! I always put a little hope in a team that nobody will see winning. And also because we go to Amsterdam to smoke weed and fuck bitches


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Leonel Messi:*


He vomited again
What the hell is going on?
This year he has spent his life throwing up


As for the money this guy is either very naive or is a big son of a bitch


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

SóniaPortugal said:


> *Leonel Messi:*
> 
> 
> He vomited again
> ...


:lmao

This is the best post ever.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Sonia Is C.Ronaldo 100% for the world cup? Heard he may forfait, shit is sad


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

SóniaPortugal said:


> *Leonel Messi:*
> 
> 
> He vomited again
> ...


I'm so confused right now.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

According to the BBC Website 'Real Madrid midfielder Benzema was particularly impressive as the French showed they can absorb the loss of Franck Ribery'

midfield?


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Nope he is not Midfield, he is number 10 which is our traditional midfield number but his is on the attack


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Sonia Is C.Ronaldo 100% for the world cup? Heard he may forfait, shit is sad


He is not 100%.

He is in the final phase of recovery.
He has trained with the ball
Lets see if he plays in the last friendly game
But he will play against Germany


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Curry said:


> I'm so confused right now.




Confused by what? 
I know my English is not the best


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

SóniaPortugal said:


> *Leonel Messi:*
> 
> 
> He vomited again
> ...


Location: Portugal


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*SERIOUSLY WHY THE FUCK ARE THESE TROLL POSTERS ALL OF A SUDDEN ALLOWED TO POST JUST BECAUSE OF THIS STUPID WORLD CUP? 

*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Poverty Mods?


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

EGame said:


> *SERIOUSLY WHY THE FUCK ARE THESE TROLL POSTERS ALL OF A SUDDEN ALLOWED TO POST JUST BECAUSE OF THIS STUPID WORLD CUP?
> 
> *


Why do you let it get to you so much? It's only the internet, pussy.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

EGame said:


> Location: Portugal



I know where I am from and where I am
And it's not because I'm from Portugal I take pleasure talking about news like this.
Something is wrong with Messi.

This happened




You're from FC Barcelona and you know perfectly well that this happened more than once this season.

As for the money...

"The Spanish Civil Guard's Anti-MoneyLaundering Unit is investigating five bank transfers totalling almost €1 million in connection with alleged money laundering and tax fraud carried out by the organisers of at least two "Messi and Friends vs Rest of the World" matches, according to reports in 'El País'.
The funds under investigation were funnelled into a bank accountin the tax haven of Curaçao, in the Dutch Caribbean, according to the Madrid-based newspaper. The corresponding bank slips list the recipient as a company by the name of 'G. Marín-Messi', the first half of which refers to Guillermo Marín, who has long been entrusted with managing the star's charity fixtures.
Both Leo and his father, Jorge Horacio Messi, are on record as admitting that Marín is a friend. "He's an Argentinian businessman I've known since 2006 who organises my foundation's matches", the Barça star told the Civil Guard during his deposition.
According to the story in 'El País', the investigators were more interested in who was responsible for communicating with Marín, with the Argentina forward revealing that his father was the liaison. Nevertheless, Messi Sr and Jr have both testified in relation to the investigation and insisted that they didn't receive any personal gain from the matches in question"

MARCA


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Seriously that nobody knows that Messi had vomiting at least 6 games this season?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Maybe he's pregnant


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

MrEvans said:


> Why do you let it get to you so much? It's only the internet, pussy.



Oh look, another nobody who posts in the FIFA thread. Added bonus is that you are an anime loving basement dweller. 

Seriously, get out of my face, you weak pile of GARBAGE. 



SóniaPortugal said:


> I know where I am from and where I am
> And it's not because I'm from Portugal I take pleasure talking about news like this.
> Something is wrong with Messi.
> 
> ...


u wot m8? 

He vomits all the time. Sabella said it was nerves.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Green Light said:


> Maybe he's pregnant


If his wife was pregnant, he could have symptoms (Couvade syndrome) 
But she already had the baby 



EGame said:


> *u wot m8? *
> 
> He vomits all the time. Sabella said it was nerves.


Sorry, but what? 

I hope it's just nerves


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

EGame said:


> Oh look, another nobody who posts in the FIFA thread. Added bonus is that you are an anime loving basement dweller.
> 
> Seriously, get out of my face, you weak pile of GARBAGE.
> .



Do you have "WrestlingForum Popular Person" on your CV? I bet your paper round pays well.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

SóniaPortugal said:


> If his wife was pregnant, he could have symptoms (Couvade syndrome)
> But she already had the baby
> 
> 
> ...


the fact that you seriously responded to green light's comment that messi could be pregnant makes you my new favourite poster


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

MrEvans said:


> Do you have "WrestlingForum Popular Person" on your CV? I bet your paper round pays well.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/entertainment/681769-anime-discusssion-thread.html

Go away now.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

what do you have against neckbears egamete?

Edit:
it's the goat day today





































may you live till 500


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

messi throws up before 95% of games


----------



## Rocky. (Jun 5, 2014)

just realized that fucking world cup logo looks like a fpalm


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

world cup has peaked


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Reina and Casillas in awe of De Goat.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

reDREDD said:


> so then why would you possibly think they could win
> 
> i honestly think theyd struggle to limp out of the group stages


Spain and Chile are making it out of our group.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

England - Honduras :westbrook5


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

EGame said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/entertainment/681769-anime-discusssion-thread.html
> 
> Go away now.


It's okay EGame. 

If I glory support Barcelona like you, will I be allowed to post here?


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Why isn't this thread sticked to the top? Football world cup is the biggest sports event of them all


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

People are overlooking Ivory Coast with DA BEAST YAYA and :disdrogba


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Finally this week :mark:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Quasi Juice said:


> People are overlooking Ivory Coast with DA BEAST YAYA and :disdrogba


probably because people have been waiting since 2006 for these assholes to fucking do something instead of choking at every possible opportunity 

i get they had the group of death in 2010, but come on, fucking losing to nigeria and egypt in AFCON? gtfo


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

They've had really hard World Cup groups (2006 - Argentina/Holland & 2010 - Brazil/Portugal) but yeah, they've been terrible in the ACON.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Quasi Juice said:


> People are overlooking Ivory Coast with DA BEAST YAYA and :disdrogba


And WAR TIOTE (not wor, but also wor) :bow


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

if ivory coast decide to use the yaya/bony TAG TEAM then they can make the quarters really.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Ivory Coast has a difficult group this time too. It's not the alleged group of death, but with Japan and Columbia in there, any combination of the three could make it to the KO stages.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

^ You best start involving Greece too, because those guys love to spoil parties.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

The Greeks spoiled their economy with their party spoiling.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

reports out of chile that vidal will be replaced by rodrigo millar after the 15 mins vs northern ireland not working out as planned.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Kolcieny Lloris and weak ass Landreau are the reasons why Nasri isn't playing the world cup, They snitched on him to Deschamps saying they didn't want to see him on the team


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Where's USA?


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Joel said:


> ^ You best start involving Greece too, because those guys love to spoil parties.


Exactly.. We know that our team plays the most boring type of football but it's the only way that the team can win.. In theory Greece is the worst team of this group but yeah we can pull an upset..



MrEvans said:


> The Greeks spoiled their economy with their party spoiling.


I am parting everyday man with the money from the EU..:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Hoopy Frood said:


> Where's USA?












It's the red bit.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Ryan193 said:


>


: We want our islands back,danm you england :lmao


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

lol argentina

what a bunch of muppets


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Ryan193 said:


>







Good old times.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

im eagerly looking forward to japan defending set pieces vs the ivory coast


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Xapury said:


> : We want our islands back,danm you england :lmao


They're not your islands :barrett


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Xapury said:


> : We want our islands back,danm you england :lmao


If you think the Falklands belong to Argentina, i'm afraid i've got some bad news

:barrett


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

If my predictions are correct these will be the groups.

Group A
Brazil 3 3 0 0 8 1 9 
Mexico 3 1 1 1 4 4 4 
Croatia 3 1 1 1 3 4 4 
Cameroon 3 0 0 3 0 6 0 

Group B
Spain 3 3 0 0 6 1 9 
Chile 3 2 0 1 5 2 6 
Netherlands 3 1 0 2 1 4 3 
Australia 3 0 0 3 0 5 0 

Group C
England 3 2 1 0 5 1 7 
Italy 3 2 1 0 5 2 7 
Uruguay 3 1 0 2 3 4 3 
Costa Rica 3 0 0 3 0 6 0 

Group E
France 3 3 0 0 7 2 9 
Ecuador 3 1 1 1 4 3 4 
Switzerland 3 1 1 1 4 3 4 
Honduras 3 0 0 3 0 7 0 

Group F
Argentina 3 3 0 0 10 2 9 
Nigeria 3 1 1 1 4 4 4 
Bosnia-Herzegovina 3 1 1 1 4 4 4 
Iran 3 0 0 3 0 8 0 

Group G
Germany 3 2 1 0 6 2 7 
Portugal 3 2 1 0 5 1 7 
Ghana 3 1 0 2 2 4 3 
USA 3 0 0 3 1 7 0 

Group H
Belgium 3 3 0 0 7 0 9 
Russia 3 2 0 1 3 2 6 
Algeria 3 0 1 2 0 3 1 
Korea Republic 3 0 1 2 0 5 1 

Round of 16

Brazil - Chile 
Colombia - Italy 
Spain - Mexico 
England - Côte d'Ivoire 
France - Nigeria 
Germany - Russia 
Argentina - Ecuador 
Belgium - Portugal


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

I Came To Play said:


> If you think the Falklands belong to Argentina, i'm afraid i've got some bad news
> 
> :barrett


Falklands?

Do you mean Las Malvinas? :


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

England winning the group and only conceding once? :duck


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

reDREDD said:


> im eagerly looking forward to japan defending set pieces vs the ivory coast


:lmao omg


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*NEYMAR INJURED IN TRAINING AND WAS LIMPING AROUND*

probably not serious tho according to some people on twitter, probably nothing even to worry about. He'll probably be ok to help Brazil knock every other team

*OUT OF THE WORLD CUP*


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

Am I the only one thinking england will top their group this time?exciting new players and no hype surrounding them this time.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

StonecoldGoat said:


> Am I the only one thinking england will top their group this time?exciting new players and no hype surrounding them this time.


Yup just you.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Wouldn't surprise me that much. It's quite possible, even probable, that we'll draw with Italy and Uruguay and those two will draw against each other. Then it just comes down to who smashes Costa Rica by the most goals. In that scenario I'd imagine it'd be Uruguay but it's not out of the question that we might top the group.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

Kiz said:


> reports out of chile that vidal will be replaced by rodrigo millar after the 15 mins vs northern ireland not working out as planned.


Still not confirmed. Tomorrow Vidal will take the medicals to see if he's able to make it.

In any case, technical staff contacted Millar as an emergency recurse in case Sampaoli pull the trigger on Vidal


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Kolcieny Lloris and weak ass Landreau are the reasons why Nasri isn't playing the world cup, They snitched on him to Deschamps saying they didn't want to see him on the team


What? Source?

Tbf with Ribery out, Nasri would be much needed now. Can't have Valbuena slipping over EVERY match :side:


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

StonecoldGoat said:


> Am I the only one thinking england will top their group this time?exciting new players and no hype surrounding them this time.


No, you're not on your own. We'll almost certainly beat Costa Rica and given the form that Italy are in I'm asbolutely convinced that we won't lose to them. Uruguay is the tough one but as a squad they're no better than us and their hopes depend a lot on the fitness of Suarez.

I'll stick my neck out and say that we'll beat Costa Rica and Italy and draw with Uruguay. 7 points will be enough to go through as winners.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

"We'll almost certainly beat Costa Rica"

I think that's a guarantee.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

RKing85 said:


> "We'll almost certainly beat Costa Rica"
> 
> I think that's a guarantee.


That's what people said about Honduras.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

with england, there is no such thing as guarantees

please check the last few world cups for a complete list of "games we'll almost certainly win"


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

America and Algeria from the last world cup spring to mind, I know that was 4 years ago under Capello but is Roy really that much better if he is better at all?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd say only the last World Cup was a real disaster. Rest of them weren't too bad really. People putting stock into friendly results are absolute fucking morons. If we're shit in the tournament then fair enough but the players don't give a fuck about some shit game in Miami where the only aim is not get injured.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

considering the talent in 2006, id say that was a bigger disaster


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

2006 wasn't a disaster. It was a shit performance, but they still got to the quarters and inevitably lost on penalties. I call that vintage England :cole3


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

least in 06 we won the games we were expected to win, all be it in the most unconvincing way possible (I mean for fuck sake we needed 80 minutes to get a goal against Trinidad and Fucking Tobago)

2010 was just a complete fucking joke, even with a weaker squad compared with 06 they should of easily got 3 wins out of 3 from that group


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Imagine if this thread gets 2000 Post 1 day before the world cup


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Curry said:


> That's what people said about Honduras.


Even with the massive delay we were comfortably the better side during that game and showed more than enough to suggest that we're capable of winning matches like that when it actually matters. 

The players were too busy being scared shitless that one of the Hondurans was going to snap them in half and were more concerned about not getting their leg broken a week before the start of the World Cup than they were about actually winning the game. We'll be fine against Costa Rica.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

2010 was a complete disaster compounded by: the group stage debacles, the mood in the camp and Germany; but England weren't fancied to do well outside of the inevitable jingoism in the media. The BBC pundits in the build up to the Germany game were particularly embarassing. It was a proper humbling that set in motion the initial weak sauce talks about grassroots football and the future of the game. The writing was on the wall well before that tournament, though.

In 2006 they were amongst the favourites to win it with the ONCE IN A LIFETIME GOLDEN GENERATION primed and ready; but BRAVE LIONHEART ROONEY was stabbed in the back by typical CONTINENTAL CHEATING. Hard tackling, proud England robbed of a certain world cup win or so it went. Nothing else will be remembered except maybe Hargreaves' performance.

2002 was the last time I remember the feeling being positive afterwards. The Brazil/ England game was being built up as the real final and England actually put in a good performance. Our school let us turn up at 7:30 to watch the game in the hall on the projector. Good times.

Fairly confident that this will be another vintage England tournament. Scrape through to the quarters and be sent home by the first elite team they meet. (which would be a success if Roy plays the kids and kills off the the last of the previous generation)


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm not that concerned about Italy & Uruguay as much as some fans are. They're not Spain & Argentina.

Uruguay might have Cavani, Lavezzi & Saurez but they had them in qualifying which they finished in below Ecuador & Colombia and had to go through the play off. Italy haven't won in seven and aren't particularly dangerous. I don't think we're better, just that we shouldn't be fearful of them as some fans are. Some of the idiots saying on Twitter that there's no point us going and we're going to get embarrassed clearly think of the Uruguay of four years ago and think Italy are still the shit.

We could well go out at the group stage but I think it's going to be very close between the three. We won't go deep but I'm more confident about this team than previous years. There's been more signs of the team being genuinely hungry and there's some exciting in-form talents in there. The QF's aren't inconceivable but probably the best we can hope for.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Nige™ said:


> I'm not that concerned about Italy & Uruguay as much as some fans are. They're not Spain & Argentina.
> 
> *Uruguay might have Cavani, Lavezzi & Saurez* but they had them in qualifying which they finished in below Ecuador & Colombia and had to go through the play off. Italy haven't won in seven and aren't particularly dangerous. I don't think we're better, just that we shouldn't be fearful of them as some fans are. Some of the idiots saying on Twitter that there's no point us going and we're going to get embarrassed clearly think of the Uruguay of four years ago and think Italy are still the shit.


I'd be surprised if they did.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Uruguay and Italy aren't that great. I don't know why people bother listing Cavani as a threat. More chance of Zlatan having a big impact on this World Cup. Plus if Suarez isn't fit (even if he plays it'll be tough for him to be effective that soon off surgery) then they aren't super duper better than us. Italy are living off their reputation. If people are knocking us for not beating Honduras then they should be stoning the Italians to death for their warm up results. It's always nice to call Italy a threat but they're really not. With Mario you never know. If he's on he can win any group game for them. But he's Mario so yeah. I'd say we have as good a chance as the other two of finishing top. Playing Italy first in a sure fire draw helps too when Italy and Uruguay play they'll be less conservative and both go for the win more. I think we're less reliant on one player playing big to top the group though.*


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Portugal NT: Pepe is back in training, now only missing Beto


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Sonia, are you from Portugal?*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

italy arent that great. but they have a good disciplined backline that actually is familiar with each other. thats a huge bonus. rest of the team also have experience together from the past, and they have a few wildcards that could pay off like immobile

remember, the world cup isnt just about best players, its about which team can actually pull some fucking teamwork out of their ass. real cohesion and work as a unit. something italy did reasonably well in the euros. its the same reason spain so well (asides from having amazing players) and the same reason im tipping brazil to win the whole thing. and honestly, i find a lot of teams struggle with this because its a hugely different environment from the clubs

problem with england is, the players dont look like anything special, and theyve never really worked that well even when they were actually talented. best example is in 2006. throw in a vastly mediocre and dull coach in woy, thats why people are doubting england. not because uruguay or italy are that spectacular, but just that england struggle deeply to be anything better than 'meh'


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I don't think Italy are the defensive force they once were though which is what their team has built success on in this era. Last year in Brazil they were leaking goals like crazy.*


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Hamada said:


> What? Source?
> 
> Tbf with Ribery out, Nasri would be much needed now. Can't have Valbuena slipping over EVERY match :side:


It's from a book by Pierre Menes, an expert in football, I don't know if you speak french but here's the article

http://www.eurosport.fr/football/co...ivre-signe-menes-riolo_sto4277729/story.shtml

https://twitter.com/Serguei/statuses/474825382445973505


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

reDREDD said:


> italy arent that great. but they have a good disciplined backline that actually is familiar with each other. thats a huge bonus. rest of the team also have experience together from the past, and they have a few wildcards that could pay off like immobile
> 
> remember, the world cup isnt just about best players, its about which team can actually pull some fucking teamwork out of their ass. real cohesion and work as a unit. something italy did reasonably well in the euros. its the same reason spain so well (asides from having amazing players) and the same reason im tipping brazil to win the whole thing. and honestly, i find a lot of teams struggle with this because its a hugely different environment from the clubs
> 
> problem with england is, the players dont look like anything special, and theyve never really worked that well even when they were actually talented. best example is in 2006. throw in a vastly mediocre and dull coach in woy, thats why people are doubting england. not because uruguay or italy are that spectacular, but just that england struggle deeply to be anything better than 'meh'


It's not that they're doubting them. It's that they've already written them off as having no hope whatsoever, which is nonsense.

We're not better than them but they're not massively better than us either. I've doubted England heavily for a long time but I feel more optimistic now, especially because they look like a team that genuinely has passion for the national team.

You're right about Roy. He doesn't exactly inspire confidence and I very much doubt he can get the best out of our talented or young players. We do look vulnerable defensively too often. We were very poor against Germany & Chile earlier in the year but I think we've come a little bit further since then.

I don't know what to expect. Nothing would surprise me about the group other than finishing 4th. Like I said last post, QF's would be the best we could get probably.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Really expect Mexico show some pride, and try to emulate what the younger teams did with the 2 under 17 world cups and olympics, if only Rafa Marquez hadnt left Europe to sign with New York, he would be in far a better shape, still returning to Mexico and winning twice the mexican league, give me hope that he can lead Mexico's deffense


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

just my predictions

A: Brazil, Mexico [Croatia I think is better team than Mexico but the conditions and fixtures favor them, Cro will likely start with a loss which means uphill climb]

B: Spain, Chile [Netherlands is in rebuild mode and really like this Chile team, though defensively they are very suspect which is why I don't seem them making a deep run]

C: Colombia, Ivory Coast [Very open group but I went with CIV over Japan because Japan leak too many goals]

D: Italy, Uruguay [hard to call, think Italy should win the group while the winner of URU/ENG will finish 2nd. I also don't think Costa Rica will lose all three games]

E: France, Switzerland [Ecuador are poor outside of Quito but the conditions will favor them, but still went with the two Euro teams]

F: Argentina, Bosnia [Argentina won't be tested at all in this group, BiH have been impressive for 2-3 years now and I think better than Nigeria despite their experience]

G: Germany, Portugal [USA enter the tournament with some confidence and their fixture list is favorable but still backing the two favorites]

H: Belgium, Algeria [Went with the outsider Algeria here, this South Korea team is poor for their standards and Russia tend to choke at major tournaments, Algeria have a decent team on paper, much better than 2010]

I have a repeat of the Confed Cup final for this year's final and a similar result. Although this Brazil team doesn't have that many star names playing at home is a huge advantage


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *I don't think Italy are the defensive force they once were though which is what their team has built success on in this era. Last year in Brazil they were leaking goals like crazy.*


They're not. It's a more possession based progressive team though. Has been since Prandelli took charge.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Anyone doing fantasy for the World Cup?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Well in 2006 a big problem was that Sven only took 4 strikers. 2 of them were Rooney and Owen who were GOAT at that point but they were injured. Then he took Walcott who was only 17 and Sven refused to play him.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Who is going to Russia's world cup in 2018? It's not that far from France/England and I love eastern girls


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Seabs loves eastern girls too, so I'm pretty sure they're not letting her in.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Destiny said:


> Anyone doing fantasy for the World Cup?


sure, just ask the england national team fans


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

reDREDD said:


> sure, just ask the england national team fans


:woy

#topbantz


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

EGame said:


> *SERIOUSLY WHY THE FUCK ARE THESE TROLL POSTERS ALL OF A SUDDEN ALLOWED TO POST JUST BECAUSE OF THIS STUPID WORLD CUP?
> 
> *


Well they haven't stopped you yet :draper2


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Who is going to Russia's world cup in 2018? It's not that far from France/England and I love eastern girls


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Hopefully they don't fuck over the US with another group of death in 2018. That's a semi's appearance at least.

If we can escape the pool this time, we're making at least the quarters.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Femto said:


>


She's back!:clap


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Seabs said:


> *Sonia, are you from Portugal?*


Yes


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

> *Del Bosque: We are not tiki-taka Taliban.*
> 
> World champions Spain are not soccer’s rigid “Taliban” and can vary their trademark possession football if necessary, coach Vicente del Bosque has said.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

reDREDD said:


> sure, just ask the england national team fans


#toptoptoptoptoptoptoptoptoptoptoptoptoptopbantz

:arry


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

BruceLeGorille said:


> It's from a book by Pierre Menes, an expert in football, I don't know if you speak french but here's the article
> 
> http://www.eurosport.fr/football/co...ivre-signe-menes-riolo_sto4277729/story.shtml
> 
> https://twitter.com/Serguei/statuses/474825382445973505


C'est ma deuxieme langue :kobe3

Thanks anyway, much appreciated. I think France will do OK, they have a better chance at this WC more than England. Even without Ribery. Valbuena played so well against Jamaica, barring slipping over like a donkey/providing a golden assist for Griezmann :side:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Femto said:


>


Think I'll be supporting Russia this world cup.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I see my pick Ghana OBLITERATED those South Koreans 4-0 :mark:

They're _Ghana_ go all the way to the final, mark my words


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

reDREDD said:


> sure, just ask the england national team fans


So many jokes, so many sneers... :terry1

And on that note...






2 DAYS :mark: :heskeymania


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Three Lions always gets me HYPED :whiteknight

Fitba's coming home







:heskeymania


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

That needs auto-playing on every page. Unfortunately I'm not the type to do that sort of thing...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

It even gets me hyped too :mark:

So much so that I might even have turn my back on my Portuguese brothers and support England :deandre

BRB youtubing Portuguese equivalent song


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)




----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

steamed hams said:


> So many jokes, so many sneers... :terry1
> 
> And on that note...
> 
> ...


The France 98 version is better

"Gareth Southgate, the whole of England is with you"

"Oh it's saved!..." :jose


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

autoplay blocked by adblock :mark:


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Probably my most listened to CD of all time, that or the Ms. Jackson single. I graduated to p2p not long after those releases.

Eat My Goal, Mas Que Nada, Des Lynam's poem reading, Meat Pie Sausage Roll.

:jose


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Femto said:


> autoplay blocked by adblock :mark:


For Google Chrome? Works fine & dandy for me, and for those who enjoy my "delicious" use of Autoplay in the British Wrestling thread.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Too many injuries of major players this year...


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Walker :duck


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

>Mandanda

>Major player

:westbrook5


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Cliffy Byro said:


> The France 98 version is better
> 
> "Gareth Southgate, the whole of England is with you"
> 
> "Oh it's saved!..." :jose


I was torn between which version to post tb:hendo6. Dat Jonathan 'ROBOT WARS' Pearce intro on the 98 version.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Vidal will be added to that too probably.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

2 days now :yum:

And I have no class on the Thursday :yum::yum:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

less than 48 hours. Pumped. Starting Saturday I got 9 days off.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Can't believe nobody posted the GOAT of World Cup songs.


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

How far will England go?

If England escapes from the group, I'd say quarter final.

They might meet Spain or Brazil in quarterfinal and lose there.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Lineker in Brazil: The Beautiful Game on BBC1 right now, brothers

Talking to Pelel

EDIT: And RONALDO :mark:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i need predictions

who will win croatia vs brazil, and by how much

ideally id like andre and kiz to answer, because theyre smarter than the rest of you


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Well whatever about my prediction on that match, I certainly know who will win the Brown-Nosing World Cup :ken


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

as much as i hate kiz, i gotta admit, he knows his stuff. for some reason. not always but more often than not he is right

his alternate personality andre is good too but i think the incest fucks with his head a bit too much 

but overall, he/they/it/she is the best schizophrenic poster on this site. no disrespect intended DA. you're in my top 5


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Top 5 :mark:


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

DA, top 5? Fucking hell I know this thread is fucking vile but don't resort to such measures. Having DA as a top 5 poster is like having Michael Jackson in the top 5 facial features, along with John Merrick, Jocelyn Wildenstein, Mr Potatohead and Luke Chadwick. 

Wrong, basically.

Went off on one a bit there. I'd say you're top 25, DA. Maybe 15 at a push.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

What are you guys talking about?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Don't worry about it, Sonia. I'll explain

Me- Portugal are good. Might win the World Cup 

Vader- Blaaahhhhh


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Don't worry about it, Sonia. I'll explain
> 
> Me- Portugal are good. Might win the World Cup
> 
> Vader- Blaaahhhhh


Ok (Y)
I like that


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I hope Blatter FUCKING ROTS in the deepest pits of HELL. The FUCKING COCK THUNDERCUNT. 

Any fucking sanction that FIFA issued over the past 4 years should be fucking lifted. FUCKING DEMONIC organization. Corruption literally running through their FUCKING SCUMBAG veins. 

Those ******* have no right to govern football. 

I want to see Blatter's head on the FUCKING GUILLOTINE.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Portugal... :duck


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

DA making all the friends. making a run at dem end of year awards

also i think egame speaks for all of us


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Good to know Italy will embarrass themselves yet again. Led by the head clown, Marchisio. Worst midfielder ever.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

EGame said:


> I hope Blatter FUCKING ROTS in the deepest pits of HELL. The FUCKING COCK THUNDERCUNT.
> 
> Any fucking sanction that FIFA issued over the past 4 years should be fucking lifted. FUCKING DEMONIC organization. Corruption literally running through their FUCKING SCUMBAG veins.
> 
> ...


:shocked: 


And the best player in the World is back 
Cristiano Ronaldo will play in today's game :homer6

In a game that the whole world will see, except Portuguese because they are sleeping :side:


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Goal lol


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I'M A NICE GUY

Our jobber team gone 1-0 down vs Portugal inside 3mins

Good thing I bet on Portugal :ken

EDIT: lawd have mercy


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Portugal: 3-0 and no one injured :cheer, just missing another 45 minutes

All the national teams in Brasil and Portugal in this game :cuss:
Then I remembered that today is Portugal and Portuguese Communities Day (10 June) that's why this game is happening


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

I love how Portugal NT has many supporters, but lots of them do not know where Portugal is and what language is spoken in Portugal :lmao


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Fucking hell. I know a good idea lets play a 2 defenders against Portugal, surely that won't go wrong. :jose


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Portugal won 5-1 and no one was injured :cheer
And now I will sleep


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

SóniaPortugal said:


> Portugal won 5-1 and no one was injured :cheer
> And now I will sleep


Do you even support any clubs?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

SóniaPortugal said:


> I love how Portugal NT has many supporters, but lots of them do not know where Portugal is and what language is spoken in Portugal :lmao


im going to guess..... portugese?


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

EGame said:


> Do you even support any clubs?


FC Porto since I was born
Why? :side: lol


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

SóniaPortugal said:


> FC Porto since I was born
> Why? :side: lol


I guess he just love to complain, have noticed his post are all complains, since Barca lose everything this year.

Portugal looked strong against Irlanda, but i still wanted to have GOAT Zlatan in the world cup


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

reDREDD said:


> im going to guess..... portugese?


I do not know if you're joking or not :side:

Cristiano Ronaldo fans.
People who ask "If Portugal plays so badly, why Cristiano Ronaldo does not change team?" :|

I saw this on twitter today and the person was serious fpalm


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

kimino said:


> I guess he just love to complain, have noticed his post are all complains, since Barca lose everything this year.
> 
> Portugal looked strong against Irlanda, but i still wanted to have GOAT Zlatan in the world cup


I felt sorry for Zlatan, I like him
It is little crazy , but he is very good player


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

SóniaPortugal said:


> I do not know if you're joking or not :side:
> 
> Cristiano Ronaldo fans.
> People who ask "If Portugal plays so badly, why Cristiano Ronaldo does not change team?"
> ...


im pretty sure im not joking because that is the language 

like, its fairly obvious, these speak Portuguese in portugal

id imagine the one that confuses people is brazil.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

reDREDD said:


> im pretty sure im not joking because that is the language
> 
> like, its fairly obvious, these speak Portuguese in portugal
> 
> id imagine the one that confuses people is brazil.


I thought you were talking about the Portuguese (people), not Portuguese (language):lol

I've seen people say that in Portugal we speak Spanish


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Osize10 said:


> Good to know Italy will embarrass themselves yet again. Led by the head clown, Marchisio. Worst midfielder ever.


:lel


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

1. Brazil
2. Spain
3. Germany

Golden Boot: Fred

Yep.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Re: Group D

I doubt Uruguay would drop out in the group stages of a WC in Brazil. They may not be as strong as 2010 (Forlan) or when they won the Copa in 2011 (Suarez), but they're not poorer than England or Italy by any means. I can see Italy getting knocked out in the group stages. Uruguay will top the group and England will finish second most likely. In fact, I'm hoping for a Brazil/England rematch in the QFs - if they make it. :ex:


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Brilliant


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

benzema pointing to the underage poon


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Kiz said:


> benzema pointing to the underage poon


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

France...

But Spain looks like a solid go. 

No Germany plz.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Spoiler: Correct brackets















There you go. I demand 50% of all the money you get betting with this chart.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

SóniaPortugal said:


> FC Porto since I was born
> Why? :side: lol


Interdasting.

Welcome 



kimino said:


> I guess he just love to complain, have noticed his post are all complains, since Barca lose everything this year.
> 
> Portugal looked strong against Irlanda, but i still wanted to have GOAT Zlatan in the world cup


Negged. 

Another irrelevant poster. 

Lolllll @ thinking anyone will take you seriously. Just fucking loll. 

I'll make u red soon WOAT.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

> England practised penalties at the end of training to prepare for a shootout in the knockout stages - although did so without a goalkeeper between the posts and some players still missed.


:lmao

It's actually fairly misleading

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...up-penalty-shoot-out-jinx-no-goalkeepers.html


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

> Dan Walker‏@mrdanwalker
> Good job they've got plenty of time to sort this pitch out #sarcasm #Manaus #England


Russia will probably be mostly artificial pitches
Lord only knows what they have in Qatar

Can we plz select a country that can maybe grow some grass?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Why is Bosnia not in the poll? 21th in the FIFA World Cup list. I would get it if you made a small poll with the usual suspects Spain, Brazil, Italy, but what is it that makes Chile, South Korea and Belgium and not Bosnia.

Stuff like this makes me cheer for my squad even more


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

DualShock said:


> Why is Bosnia not in the poll? 21th in the FIFA World Cup list. I would get it if you made a small poll with the usual suspects Spain, Brazil, Italy, but what is it that makes Chile, South Korea and Belgium and not Bosnia.


If you don't know why Belgium in particular are ahead of Bosnia then there is little hope for you lad. If you want to go by the rankings, Bosnia as you pointed out are 21st. Belgium are 11th and Chile are 14th.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

DualShock said:


> Why is Bosnia not in the poll? 21th in the FIFA World Cup list. I would get it if you made a small poll with the usual suspects Spain, Brazil, Italy, but what is it that makes Chile, South Korea and Belgium and not Bosnia.
> 
> Stuff like this makes me cheer for my squad even more


Right, because being 21st would get you onto an 18 team poll.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I agree with the Rushmore's final 4 and results in those games.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Think I have Portugal over Argentina, but everything else is the same final four as Rush.

DS has 0 room to bitch when the 13th best team in the world isn't even listed.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

DualShock said:


>


Already winners :duck


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Xapury said:


> Already winners :duck


To be fair, that's not a bad statement when it comes to what the country and its people have gone through. It doesn't take a genius to realize that it doesn't literally mean winning the world cup.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Wonder if Uruguay will still be a good team after Forlan retires, but who knows, what if he still plays on the next world cup at age of 39.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Botchamaniac45 said:


> Wonder if Uruguay will still be a good team after Forlan retires, but who knows, what if he still plays on the next world cup at age of 39.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Allur said:


> To be fair, that's not a bad statement when it comes to what the country and its people have gone through. It doesn't take a genius to realize that it doesn't literally mean winning the world cup.


I know,man.

I was just playing becuase our first match is against them. :


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Cavani is absolute shite. Uruguay's chances of getting out of the group rely solely on Suarez.

He's certainly nowhere near being worth 50 odd million anyway. Only 16 goals in Ligue 1? LOL might as well retire.

They also have Lugano at centre back, that's like playing with Laurent Blanc in 2003, only plying him with ketamine first. For those who rag on Jones/Smalling (who won't even start), he makes them look like Beckenbauer and Koeman. 

Basically they play well as a team which is why they are where they are but on paper they're fucking shit. That's all that matters.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Russia will probably be mostly artificial pitches
> Lord only knows what they have in Qatar
> 
> Can we plz select a country that can maybe grow some grass?


France has the next Euro Cup. A normal country luckily.



Rush said:


> If you don't know why Belgium in particular are ahead of Bosnia then there is little hope for you lad. If you want to go by the rankings, Bosnia as you pointed out are 21st. Belgium are 11th and Chile are 14th.


Yet South Korea are in the poll and they are the absolute shits. I'd bet on Bosnia beating South Korea.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Portugal NT is in Brasil

Sorry but I'm going to write Brasil and not Brazil


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

You're lucky I can't be rude to a woman.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*SoniaPortugal is amazing. *


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Is SoniaPortugal the Portuguese Kelly Kelly Fan?

Actually that might be a bit harsh


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Brasil is the Portuguese (Brasil Official Language) way of writing Brazil

Both ways of writing are correct

And I realized that this forum is full of very sensitive people :side:


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Brasil, Deutschland, Argentina and España in the semis then.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Sonia, I like you a lot. I have decided that for every goal scored at the World Cup I will send you one pubic hair. I haven't washed for a good two weeks so you'll get some real treats by the tournament's end.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

smh


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

SóniaPortugal said:


> Brasil is the Portuguese (Brasil Official Language) way of writing Brazil
> 
> Both ways of writing are correct
> 
> *And I realized that this forum is full of very sensitive people :side:*


*
*

Sonia are you trying to make people in _every _thread not like you ? :lol I'm kidding i think your alright actually. (most of the time )

Anyway back on topic 24 hrs till it starts. :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Vader said:


> Sonia, I like you a lot. I have decided that for every goal scored at the World Cup I will send you one pubic hair. I haven't washed for a good two weeks so you'll get some real treats by the tournament's end.


OK. 
Thank You.
You're very kind.
:lmao


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Look at those jerseys :trips5


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> smh


You clearly don't know how to talk to women. Get out more.



SóniaPortugal said:


> OK.
> Thank You.
> You're very kind.
> :lmao


I'm clearly a fucking stallion. Enjoy the World Cup, we can console each other when our countries flop. I assure you that I won't flop though. I'm harder than Robocop's fist.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

A$AP said:


> Look at those jerseys :trips5



:mark:

top of the world baby

we on top of the world


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

DualShock said:


> Why is Bosnia not in the poll? 21th in the FIFA World Cup list. I would get it if you made a small poll with the usual suspects Spain, Brazil, Italy, but what is it that makes Chile, South Korea and Belgium and not Bosnia.
> 
> Stuff like this makes me cheer for my squad even more


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

mercedes benz is my favourite player too


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

reDREDD said:


> mercedes benz is my favourite player too


i knew it


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Vader said:


> You clearly don't know how to talk to women. Get out more.


I guess we just have very different approaches in this type of situation

I always wash mine first

KeepingChivalryAliveAndWell/10


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

You wash your women first? Stop picking up homeless whores, you gimp. I pick up women that have no hygiene issues. Just a tip. No need to clean them up beforehand.

Afterwards though....


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Portugal NT will not win the World Cup
But it will have an exciting time in Brasil.
Was very well received in Brasil (Portuguese and Brazilian)


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Hope is last to die, Sonia

Do not give up on them :jose


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

SóniaPortugal said:


> Portugal NT will not win the World Cup
> But it will have an exciting time in Brasil.
> Was very well received in Brasil (Portuguese and *Brazilian*)


Surely you mean Brasilian?


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

C'mon Belgium. Highly doubt they'll go all the way, but backing them nonetheless. A tournament too early perhaps.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

danny_boy said:


> Surely you mean Brasilian?


No.

If I wanted to to write in Portuguese it would be "Brasileiros"

Brazilian = Brasileiros or Brasileiro

I think "Brasilian" does not exist.

If exixt, does not mean what I wanted.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Saw this on Deadspin and thought I'd share.

http://screamer.deadspin.com/the-hater-s-guide-to-the-2014-world-cup-1588867715/

Written by Drew Magary, known for his satire.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Hope is last to die, Sonia
> 
> Do not give up on them :jose


I have hope
But I have hope of Portuguese Way

Which consists of: 

Have hope, but always be the most pessimistic


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

some pictures of some of the pitches have popped up on twitter.

Ummmm, yeah. May as well play the games out on the street.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

RKing85 said:


> some pictures of some of the pitches have popped up on twitter.
> 
> Ummmm, yeah. May as well play the games out on the street.


Just found this one, It's the pitch for the england italy game. :shocked: Can't find anymore at the mo.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Vader :duck


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

RKing85 said:


> some pictures of some of the pitches have popped up on twitter.
> 
> Ummmm, yeah. May as well play the games out on the street.


Manaus pitch (where England is expected to play their first match)










:jaydamn

BBC link: http://bbc.com/sport/football/27800681


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Don't worry guys, they did the same shit to Russia for the olympicn games, Brazil will enslave its workers untill everything is good.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

A World Cup game is actually gonna be played here tomorrow










What a state


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Brits looking for excuses already :lmao :duck


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

VAMOS

from this thread.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

If anybody will be using the pitch as an excuse after the game, then it'll be Pirlo

Whiny fuck


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

ArnoldTricky said:


> A World Cup game is actually gonna be played here tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That far stand looks like it will collapse if people are actually on it. :hmm:


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

They haven't finished the stadium so that's untested temporary seating.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Such a joke how crap hosts Brazil are. Thank God we've got World Cups coming up in good, honest & dependable countries in Russia & Qatar...


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

ArnoldTricky said:


> They haven't finished the stadium so that's untested temporary seating.


I should hope that it's been at the very least tested before they shift fans onto there. Or that it won't be used.



Nige™;35322290 said:


> Such a joke how crap hosts Brazil are. Thank God we've got World Cups coming up in good, honest & dependable countries in Russia & *Qatar*...


Remember no wearing any pants that are knee length or shorter! We have to respect their customs! And you're not allowed in if you're Israeli or gay!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> If anybody will be using the pitch as an excuse after the game, then it'll be Pirlo
> 
> Whiny fuck


you irish have a weird way of typing the word xavi


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Remember no wearing any pants that are knee length or shorter! We have to respect their customs! And you're not allowed in if you're Israeli or gay!


Don't know why you had to single out Qatar for that :draper2


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Can't wait for it to start tomorrow.

Hopefully it's an Argentina/Germany Final


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Mainboy said:


> Can't wait for it to start tomorrow.
> 
> Hopefully it's an Argentina/Germany Final


Location: Edinburgh 

Supports: Argentina


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Chr1st0 said:


> Don't know why you had to single out Qatar for that :draper2


Well most countries that are given a world cup to host don't have these sorts of draconian laws to live by. I mean no shorts allowed! 

Apart from Russia but they're on the garbage list too.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Still the thought of Qatar hosting a world cup :duck

Only plus russia hosting is their women or just eastern european women in general.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

How long to you have to live in Qatar to get a passport? I'll be 33 then, I could easily catch their first team. I own shoes for a start.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

According to one place 15 years (20 if you aren't an arab) according to another only by marriage but not likely if you aren't muslim...

Also your children can't get citizenship if they are born there unless one of the parents is Qatari and then only maybe...


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd marry a Muslim. My bowels won't thank me after 3 curries a day but I'll hijab all over her at night time. Oh baby.

Qatar here I come. Muhammad Vadaar is my Muslim name.

Thats bound to be offensive to someone. Fantastic.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Brazilian fucked because of money spent to organize this World Cup and stadiums are not ready :sad:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

actually the qataris are notrious for giving the passport and absurd sums of money to mediocre intentional players who cant break into the international squads so they can play for qatar

it was highly controversial last year when the lebanese team was beaten by a qatari team with names such as sebastian soira and luiz junior leading their attack. which is highly common. the name sebastian is like mohammed in the middle east. very common

so yes, the qataris not only bought the world cup, they bought their fucking national squad. welcome to the 21st century ladies and gentlemen

that being said, fuck israel. id be feeling more sympathetic to the plight of their national team if they werent imprisoning palestinian football players for the crime of being palestinian


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I hope Europe gets to host the WC as a whole in 2030...

since North America is hosting in 2026










I got lots of chalk :draper2


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

Hank Scorpio said:


> I should hope that it's been at the very least tested before they shift fans onto there. Or that it won't be used.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember no wearing any pants that are knee length or shorter! We have to respect their customs! And you're not allowed in if you're Israeli or gay!


That's shame. I wanted to hear Ricky Martin singing Copa de la Vida in Qatar.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I refuse to do any prediction groups/contests this time. See if I enjoy the World Cup more this way.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

RKing85 said:


> My predictions
> 
> A - BRAZIL, CROATIA, Mexico, Cameroon
> B - SPAIN, NETHERLANDS, Chile, Australia
> ...





RKing85 said:


> I refuse to do any prediction groups/contests this time. See if I enjoy the World Cup more this way.


What the fuck are you on about?

I enjoy you as a poster so this greatly disappointed me.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

:lel


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I can confirm, I are potato.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

reDREDD said:


> actually the qataris are notrious for giving the passport and absurd sums of money to mediocre intentional players who cant break into the international squads so they can play for qatar
> 
> it was highly controversial last year when the lebanese team was beaten by a qatari team with names such as sebastian soira and luiz junior leading their attack. which is highly common. the name sebastian is like mohammed in the middle east. very common
> 
> ...


They're going to be very excited when I tell them that I'm the Brazilian Hulk's brother.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Super excited for the World Cup, my stomach can't stop hurting. I'm just nervous for some reason.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

So much hope for a draw vs Germany or Portugal


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

fifa's fixation with shit, racist, sexist and poor countries is weird and should stop.

the world cup is obviously such a large event, and brazil as a nation are not sustainable enough to hold it. supreme poverty, amongst many other problems. and then we go to russia and qatar.

rly. rly.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Can't wait for tonight I'm totally expecting Brazil to win at least 5-0 will be great watching it as I enjoy a few San Miguel's in Alcudia Majorca.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Soooooooooooooo geeked.


You English are in for a treat.

You're going to beat Italy AND Uruguay.

Wait, no. You're going to draw Italy. Then beat Uruguay. Then probably choke against Costa Rica. :westbrook2

Nah. You'll get 7, and be through.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Who goes further Mikey, England or the US? I say PUSH


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Have to be honest.

England.

I think we can beat Ghana, but Portugal/Germany have too many horses for us. :bron3


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

lol the USTMNT always lose to Ghana. 

England have a better chance but wouldn't be surprised to see both fail to advance.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Few hours away.... :moyes1


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Game starts at 12AM in my area which is kinda eh.

But there are some games that start at like 5AM and stuff. :sad:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm nocturnal for the month. weehaw


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Fanjawi said:


> Game starts at 12AM in my area which is kinda eh.
> 
> But there are some games that start at like 5AM and stuff. :sad:


Woof.

That reminds me...the 2018 and 2022 cups will suck for me. Lots of middle of the night matches.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Mikey Damage said:


> Woof.
> 
> That reminds me...the 2018 and 2022 cups will suck for me. Lots of middle of the night matches.


Heh, opposite for me. The 2018 and 2022 will be great. Cause I'm in the same timezone as Russia (Moscow), and almost the same as Qatar. (If they are still gonna be hosting it.)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Brazil jersey looks so sick, definitely buying that one


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Should be a tight World Cup, can't see a lot of goals in any stage of the competition. I was going for Lukaku as the surprise top scorer but from reports in the last few days, he might not play full 90 against Algeria and I can see Russia keeping a clean sheet against them. Probably going with Russia to win the group. England/Italy has the obvious 0-0, 1-0 feeling, same with Portugal/Germany. Good tournament in that aspect. 

It's not going to be easy for Brazil tonight, from what I've seen they're struggling against physicality and pretty unorganized when losing the ball, besides the fact that Croatia is a decent team, the biggest factor for them will be the massive pressure to perform immediately. They have some strong characters in the team but probably no real leaders that can push them under pressure and I don't trust their defensive unit. Hopefully a good and unpredictable tournament.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Fanjawi said:


> Heh, opposite for me. The 2018 and 2022 will be great. Cause I'm in the same timezone as Russia (Moscow), and almost the same as Qatar. (If they are still gonna be hosting it.)


Of course they are still gonna be hosting it, this investigation is pure bullshit FIFA ain't gonna do shit. And if FIFA starts being too nosy, Qatar will buy it


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

It's here. :cheer

D Day! :ex:




Kiz said:


> fifa's fixation with shit, racist, sexist and poor countries is weird and should stop.
> 
> the world cup is obviously such a large event, and brazil as a nation are not sustainable enough to hold it. supreme poverty, amongst many other problems. and then we go to russia and qatar.
> 
> rly. rly.


India would have got it if they were interested in anything else apart from Cricket (and Films). Probably for 2034, they may, but #SuperPower China may be blowing everybody out of the field, so they're in for 2030. 2026 is open though. USA, Canada, Mexico, or Australia perhaps? Colombia have put in a bid too apparently.

It's almost a crime that England hasn't hosted a WC since '66.

2030 is of course Argentina-Uruguay.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

First match is gonna be dope :banderas


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

WORLD CUP :mark: :mark: :mark:






Altho why should we even bother? France about to unleash this on the WC. Congratulations France


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Razor King said:


> It's here. :cheer
> 
> D Day! :ex:
> 
> ...


Australia isn't going to bid again after getting dicked by corruption in the Cup thats going to Qatar.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

I can not complain about the schedule

Germany vs Portugal and Portugal vs Ghana = 5 PM

Portugal vs USA = 11 PM


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

itshappening.jpg

Time for THE GOAT to GOAT


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Messi should grow a beard and start doing the yes chant


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Inb4 Argentina woats.
Brazil gonna own I think


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

I think I'm gonna miss the World Cup :sad:

There's this big storm thing that's coming. It's not even raining yet and I can't even watch any channel because the signal is being interrupted. And it's just gonna be worse in the next coming days. Dang, I need to find a way. :sad:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

go to a friend's.

or stream it. not as much fun, but if there's no tv.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Do you think the storm is just over his house, Femto?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Don't worry, GoldenSilver

Go down into your basement/bomb shelter

And we will tell you all about it when you come back up in a month

Stay safe


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> Do you think the storm is just over his house, Femto?


yes


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Finally the day is here :mark:

Going for croatia today.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Fanjawi said:


> I think I'm gonna miss the World Cup :sad:
> 
> There's this big storm thing that's coming. It's not even raining yet and I can't even watch any channel because the signal is being interrupted. And it's just gonna be worse in the next coming days. Dang, I need to find a way. :sad:


That's what you get for being such a WOAT. Cosmic justice.

I'm gonna make a very brave prediction and say Brazil will win 2-0. Fred and Neymar.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

very brave


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

like aston villa BRAVE


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

HighFootballIQ/10

People need to stop asking Scholes for his opinion on things


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i like his tactic of handcuffing welbeck to pirlo


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't trust the footballing opinion of anyone who wouldn't pick Henderson.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Nice and attacking how it should be.

Most look like they're about to take a dick in the mouth, which is nothing new for them.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Rooney is frothing for one in the mouth.

Henderson should replace Welbeck if England is to have someone handcuffed to Pirlo.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Destiny said:


> Rooney is frothing for one in the mouth.
> 
> Henderson should replace Rooney if England is to have someone handcuffed to Pirlo.


:welbeck


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

DIGUSTING 5am kick off for the Brazil/Croatia game means I will not be watching. HOWEVER, any 2am games I am staying up for, plus we get a few 8am kick offs and even an 11am kick off on Sunday for Japan/Ivory Coast :kobe3

it's finally here. stoked.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Liam Miller said:


> :welbeck


One's just a bit darker than the other.

Rooney will start and probably be gash.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Renegade™ said:


> DIGUSTING 5am kick off for the Brazil/Croatia game means I will not be watching. HOWEVER, any 2am games I am staying up for, plus we get a few 8am kick offs and even an 11am kick off on Sunday for Japan/Ivory Coast :kobe3
> 
> it's finally here. stoked.


6am kick off lad, get it together.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Lol at people scoffing at Scholes' opinion on football.

*GTFO*


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

If we insist on playing a 4-2-3-1 then Lambert is probably the best option as the lone striker, he's dependable and from the recent friendly games has looked a lot more comfortable in the role than Sturridge/Rooney/Welbeck.

Still think 3 in midfield is the way to go though.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Portugal NT can not complain of the reception and conditions.

They were welcomed by many people, the 1st training was almost full stadium and has personalized rooms

João Moutinho Room:


----------



## Spittekauga (Jul 21, 2013)

England winning the world cup, haha.

Where's Beckham? You'll need him.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Guess this thread didn't reach 2,000 posts, anyways it was close to reaching 2,000 posts.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Can't wait for this. Sucks that some games are as late as 1 AM or even 4 AM my time, but I'm gonna watch them all anyway.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

This is Messi's World Cup.










I'm just hoping for a good World Cup. Last one was boring.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

Messi throwing up on the world cup is spiking my interest in this


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

The fuck are they doing in Sao Paolo :maury

South Americans :maury


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Where is MURICA in this poll?

Xenophobes IMO bama3


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Last world cup was an octopus, now is a CHICKEN that's going to predict the world cup winner


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

why does adrien mercier have an alt


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

:maury at that shitty ITV intro

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

If Croatia can get through the initial OMG PASSION HYPE THE EMOTIONS TOO RAW atmosphere that will have Brazil flying, they can get something from this. Expectations are so high for what is a pretty unremarkable team and like the game against Serbia, if they're not ripping their opponents to shreds, the crowd will turn on them.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

These South American chicas :trips5


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh shit they got the ancient tree people of the Brazil forest to come down for the tournament


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

LOL the flowers jumping. :lmao :lmao

Man brazil girls are hot.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Even the fans can't be fucking arsed with this, what's the point.

Edit: The stadium hasn't collapsed yet. The World Cup is a success.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Enough of that, I'm off for a run so by the time I'm back the match should be on


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Please notice that this "cerimony" costed $9,000,000.

:maury


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Lol Pitbull's playback performance is pretty pathetic


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Not sure if it's Pitbull or Batista...


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Pitbul. Everything about him is cringeworthy.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

what even is that song



RM Dandy said:


> Please notice that this "cerimony" costed $9,000,000.
> 
> :maury


please note that costed isn't a word

:maury


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

:HA

Let's just get to the US dominating please


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

End the pain already...


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Jennifer Lopez can still give me a boner


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Hoopy Frood said:


> :HA
> 
> Let's just get to the US dominating please


I think you meant to put the gif after the sentence.


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

Finally!


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Femto said:


> what even is that song
> 
> 
> 
> ...












:maury


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

hey can anyone explain the omission of firmino on scolari's part? is it the 'if the roster isn't broken, don't fix it' mentality or did he simply find that his 16 goals in the bundesliga were overrated?

someone enlighten pls.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Scolari is notorious (not the member) for having his favourites and sticking by them. So it was going to be hard for anyone outside the group he has picked for the last few months to break into the squad.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Rush said:


> If you don't know why Belgium in particular are ahead of Bosnia then there is little hope for you lad. If you want to go by the rankings, Bosnia as you pointed out are 21st. Belgium are 11th and Chile are 14th.


I get your point but this list is not strictly made by the FIFA world rank list.
4 countries that aren't even in the top 20 are in the poll while some top 20 countries like USA are not.

Maybe the way I posted it was a little bit clumsy. I didn't mean that a 21th ranked country should be on a poll that has 18 choices. I mean that Bosnia went in the last months in the ranking 20-30 places up and this shouldn't be ignored, it's like a new team.
Everybody, from Germany to England to USA sports magazines is talking about Bosnia. Maybe they don't see them as the new world champions, but they see someone who can win the hearts of world cup fans with fantastic games

Also, sorry about Belgium, I have nothing against Belgium but putting them in this poll is like having Kofi Kingston as an option in the "who will win the Royal Rumble" poll :ti


Allur said:


> To be fair, that's not a bad statement when it comes to what the country and its people have gone through. It doesn't take a genius to realize that it doesn't literally mean winning the world cup.


Not many people know that also 5 years ago the Bosnian football team was in danger to lose the license and therefore wouldn't be able to took part in the WC 14 qualifications but thank God we made it


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Joel said:


> Scolari is notorious (not the member) for having his favourites and sticking by them. So it was going to be hard for anyone outside the group he has picked for the last few months to break into the squad.


My man Fernandinho got there tho 


And it explains why Jó is being called up over Firmino


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Jo does well for Brazil tbf.*


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

DualShock said:


> Also, sorry about Belgium, I have nothing against Belgium but putting them in this poll is like having Kofi Kingston as an option in the "who will win the Royal Rumble" poll :ti


If Belgium is Kofi, Bosnia would be Thedore Long.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Seabs said:


> *Jo does well for Brazil tbf.*


Yeah, that's true.

5 in 17 isn't it?


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

LET'S GO, FUCKERS!


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Fair play to Pitbull, it takes a lot to be in shot with dancing broccoli and still be the biggest twat in in the world (Mr. Worldwide)


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

ESPN apparently gives no fucks about the opening ceremonyhuh?

:bosh4


:jay @PITBULL


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Jo's last season in Brazil was great. 19 goals in the league.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

I think Germany are gonna win it. Because they are German, I think we will be lucky to get out of our group to be honest. Anything else is a bonus.

Top goalscorer is quite random though not sure who will get that.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

I want croatia 1 - 0 brazil.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

If Neymar fails in the World Cup, is it fair to call him the most overhyped player in recent memory?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

MR 305

MIAMI


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Black Jesus said:


> If Neymar fails in the World Cup, is it fair to call him the most overhyped player in recent memory?


:lmao


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Modric and DAT haircut :mark:


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

I like how Japan, South Korea, and Ghana are in the poll to win it but the Muricans are not.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*This thread*


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

RM Dandy said:


> Please notice that this "cerimony" costed $9,000,000.
> 
> :maury


"The film is just me in front of a brick wall for an hour and a half. It cost 80 million dollars."


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Modric-Rakitic
Olic-Kovacic-Perisic
-----Jelavic

Wtf, Croatia :maury

You either win and cause mass suicides in the country or you lose 18 - 0.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

croatia playing some suicide attack

and yet still no mandzukic


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

So is Brazil going to go under lockdown if their team loses or what


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Mandzukic is suspended

I'm surprised they've gone with all three of Rakitic, Modric and Kovacic


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Dat national anthem. Chills.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

It has begun!!! FInally.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

LETS GO CROATIA!!!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I think there are going to be some goals in this game. 3-1 Brazil I predict.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Love for Croatia to upset Brazil here.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!!!!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

YUSS!


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Holy shit!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:maury


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

WOW!!!!! 

Didn't see that coming. First goal of the world Cup is an own goal. insane!


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

FULL MAURY

:maury


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Civil War starting now!


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

That goal makes things very interesting. Neymar needs to step up and Oscar needs to stop giving the ball away.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Marcelo


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I think it's pretty safe to say there are going to be more goals in this game.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

So close lol


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice goalkeeping from Pletikosa.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

great save on Oscar's shot!


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Marcelo losing me money fpalm, that Croatian keeper looks inspired.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I like Spain.*

*Also:*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Neymar proved himself!


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

ositivity


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Dammmn...

Nice match so far.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Come on Croatia... get the ball a little more. Though really, neither of these teams are impressing me with their midfield or defense. It's wholly on offense and their keepers.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Outstanding placement of the shot from Neymar.

Croatia will have chances. Brazil's central mids have looked anything but comfortable so far. 

Going to be more goals in this one.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

RKing85 said:


> Outstanding placement of the shot from Neymar.
> 
> Croatia will have chances. Brazil's central mids have looked anything but comfortable so far.
> 
> Going to be more goals in this one.


Is either team actually filding a midfeild? The ball is almost always in the defensive third of one of the teams it seems right now.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Was just about to say this game was finally starting to settle down when Brazil starts attacking again. 

Going to be a very fan friendly game this one!


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

The spray can :mark:


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Black Jesus said:


> If Neymar fails in the World Cup, is it fair to call him the most overhyped player in recent memory?


LOL

The boy is only 22 
And his first World Cup

He scored the first goal of Brasil


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

HOLY SHIT!!!

The injury time board from the 4th official is Awesome/Horrific!!!!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This really hasn't been that good of a game so far... a few good chances, a bunch of bad mistakes, bad defense, bad midfeild and most of the chances aren't really on target. Figured Croatia would have showed up with something but apparently they went the scoring path over defense... need to check the schedule for the first team with a defense.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

RKing85 said:


> HOLY SHIT!!!
> 
> The injury time board from the 4th official is Awesome/Horrific!!!!


Coupled with the free-kick spray, probably the highlight of the first half


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

We are getting dominated 
Pletikosa is saving our asses so much xD


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Green Light said:


> Mandzukic is suspended
> 
> I'm surprised they've gone with all three of Rakitic, Modric and Kovacic


gotta go for that mega midfield


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

RM Dandy said:


> If Belgium is Kofi, Bosnia would be Thedore Long.


I meant with that post that Belgium is just like Kofi, I don't mean that they suck, they are always around like Kofi but everybody knows they will not win.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

No surprise that Neymar and Rakitic are GOATING. 

Looking like Barca players are going to lead the way again for these other amateurs.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

RM Dandy said:


>


I love Marcelo
Knows how to keep the game interesting :


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

wonder what was going through his mind at that exact point in time.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Eh, missed the first half because I accidentally slept. lol ._ . I hope it was bad.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

lollll Hulk is so shit. 

What a shit player.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Bad call by the refs there... and what a flop.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Fanjawi said:


> Eh, missed the first half because I accidentally slept. lol ._ . I hope it was bad.


It was interesting.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Oscar is bossing it so hard.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Fanjawi said:


> Eh, missed the first half because I accidentally slept. lol ._ . I hope it was bad.


If you are a neutral, it's been entertaining. If you are a fan of either team, you are pulling out your hair wondering when your defender and holding mids are finally going to show up.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Not seeing a lot of passion from either team really... seem a bit timid with the poor decisions all over.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

DualShock said:


> I meant with that post that Belgium is just like Kofi, I don't mean that they suck, they are always around like Kofi but everybody knows they will not win.



...and the problem is Belgium when Chile, Colombia, Croatia, Ghana, Italy, Ivory Coast, Japan, Russia and South Korea are on the poll? I'd put Suarez-lacking Uruguay as well.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

BROzovic. THE GOAT.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Brazil's defense has looked really vulnerable all game.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Black Jesus said:


> Oscar is bossing it so hard.


This


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

I think U.S. is better than a couple of those teams too. Seems like Jurgen Klinsmann created the poll.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

free kick for Brazil in a dangerous position here......


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

More lazy and sloppy play... my god this is a bad game. It's like they think this is a warm up game or something, not the World Cup.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Hulk the woat out.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

How does Croatia not have a better option than fucking Olic upfront?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

and Brazil just got a gift PK.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Here comes the refs suckiing brazilian dicks.. bullshit bullshit and more fucking bullshit.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Not even fucking close to a penalty.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Brazil with that 2006 juve penalty.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

Asian Joey Crawford


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Somebody said something about Neymar being a flop?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Lol Fred has to cheat to beat Croatia. What a cunt.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

NEYYYYYYYYYMMMMMMAAAAAAARRRRRRRR GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL LGOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAATTTTTTSSSSSSSSS GONNNNNNA GOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Almost blocked :sad:


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

There goes any goodwill I feel towards Brazil.

Pack of cheating fucking cunts.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Disgraceful decision. Croatia will be absolutely furious after this game.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

First goal was a gift by Pletisjhfdbhsbhs, second was a gift by referee + Pletidhbdbhdnjd.

Classic south america, lie cheat & steal.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Please equalize Croatia.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Fuck this shit


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nice to see Oscar turning up for Brazil.

Not bitter at all. Not even the slightest.

Plays dogshit for Chelsea for half the year and is now killing himself for Brazil and putting on a great performance.

Nah, I aint angry. I aint mad at this. It's competely understandable.

Well done, Oscar :clap


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Slient Alarm said:


> There goes any goodwill I feel towards Brazil.
> 
> Pack of cheating fucking cunts.


Not really shocking... they do tend to get a lot of calls there way. But it ensures anyone just getting into the sport during this tournament just saw something to chase them away. Horrible game already.. that call just made it all the worse. Brazil isn't good enough to win, but the refs will damn well make sure they do it seems.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Joel said:


> Nice to see Oscar turning up for Brazil.
> 
> Not bitter at all.


Was gonna say this, barely recognisable from his showings for Chelsea.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Fuck that cocksucking, motherfucking ref. Fucking crooks.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL @ fucking Luiz. 

What a fucking joke.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

can definitly see Brazil getting another goal here when Croatia gets caught up field pushing for an equalizer.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

steamed hams said:


> Was gonna say this, barely recognisable from his showings for Chelsea.


Can't cross for hell when he's wearing the Chelsea shirt, but has put in two Beckham esque crosses tonight.

Not mad though. Well done, Oscar. I find this very cool!


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

FUCK


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Lol what did they whistle :maury


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

This match is so fixed. LMAO 

Brazil gonna Brazil


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Man... how can anyone beat Brazil with 4 extra players on the pitch for them?


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

this is depressing


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

This ref is getting TONS of Brazilian pussy tonight.

He knows what he's upto :clap


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> Man... how can anyone beat Brazil with 4 extra players on the pitch for them?


In the same way the other clubs in europe beat Barcelona, United or Juve.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

RM Dandy said:


> In the same way the other clubs in europe beat Barcelona, United or Juve.


As in not usually?


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Joel said:


> This ref is getting TONS of Brazilian pussy tonight.
> 
> He knows what he's upto :clap


All the raw fish he can eat.

bama4

#JUSTICEFORTHECHEQUERED


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

BUGEYED CROOKS


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

:maury


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

brazil defense is just awfull...


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

RM Dandy said:


> In the same way the other clubs in europe beat Barcelona, United or Juve.


:clap

Loved the answer :lmao


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Well Brazil have got the favourable decisions tonight. The idealist in me wants to believe that is just by chance and not because they are the hosts and their fans may riot at any moment.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

saw this on twitter:

Brazil man of the match, Neymar or the referee?

haha.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

SóniaPortugal said:


> :clap
> 
> Loved the answer :lmao


inb4 you support Porto.

unk2


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

And that's it.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Oscar you little beut!!


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Calm down clive you fucking clown

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

That Oscar tho


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

REFS DO FUCKING HARAKIRI


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

BOSSCAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

GOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Oscar seals what should be his MOTM (although it'll go to Neymar)


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

2002 all over again really... FIFA really needs to go with all the issues they've been having over the years.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Joel :hayden3


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

#prayforjoel :hesk2


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice individual effort from Oscar


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

RM Dandy said:


> inb4 you support Porto.
> 
> unk2


Yes

And I love Pinto da Costa :


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Oscar :homer :banderas bama4 been an absolute beast tonight :clap


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

PletiWOAT.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

We will steal the fucking world cup and put in Čorlukas pants,its only fucking fair


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

called this 3-1 scoreline even.

I should stop now while I'm ahead.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I have to say.. you need to fear Brazil if you are any other team. Hard to beat a team with the refs clearly wearing their jersey's. On actual performance... Brazil shouldn't have even won this. Should have been a tie.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

SóniaPortugal said:


> Yes
> 
> And I love Pinto da Costa :


unk3

Porto, the Juve of Portugal.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

What a performance from Bosscar. Can he come back to Chelsea and tell his shit twin Oscar to fuck off please?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Well it certainly wasn't pretty, but I guarantee 300 million Brazilians don't care about that.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> I have to say.. you need to fear Brazil if you are any other team. Hard to beat a team with the refs clearly wearing their jersey's. On actual performance... Brazil shouldn't have even won this. Should have been a tie.


They aren't winning the tournament. Spain would piss all over this Brazil side. Argentina aswell. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Brazil still looked very vulnerable defensively. If they come up against someone like Spain or Germany with that defense they will get ripped.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

RM Dandy said:


> unk3
> 
> Porto, the Juve of Portugal.


I know that
Here in Portugal the referees help Benfica, Porto and Sporting
Who complain most during the week is helped in games


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Not gonna comment about the ref...


Feel like Croatia deserved a point. They played well, better than I hoped they would. Really missed Mandzukic.

Now please play like this and win against Cameroon and Mexico.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Brazil play like that against a higher calibre team and they will be beat. No amount of dodgy penalties or calls in their favor will save them.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Brazils man of the match......

The ref


----------



## Spittekauga (Jul 21, 2013)

Cliffy Byro said:


> They aren't winning the tournament. Spain would piss all over this Brazil side. Argentina aswell.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


If South Korea could beat Italy and Spain in WC 2002, of course the much better Brazil will win with the help of the referee over Spain and Argentina.

There are two goals that Brazil shouldn't have gotten. The Croatian goal that got blown off, i got nothing on. It's standard practice.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Mainboy said:


> Brazils man of the match......
> 
> The ref


Oscar


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> Brazils man of the match......
> 
> The ref


Dude, Brazil MOTM is clearly Pletisbhdkjsdhbdjsds.

Dat hattrick.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

SóniaPortugal said:


> Here in Portugal the referees help Benfica, Porto and Sporting
> Who complain most during the week is helped in games
> I have the notion that


In Italy, everyone pays the referees but the only one helped are Juve.

unk3


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Ok, I'm not gonna lie: Croatia deserved the win way more than the brazilians did. 

MVP of that match was CLEARLY that referee. And his best moment was that absolutely scandalous PK he gave to Brazil.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Marcelo really botched hard, anyways Brazil won


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Shit refereeing that was clearly in Brazil's favor. Croatia played better than expected and if this is the Brazil we'll get against the stronger teams later on, then I don't see them winning it.

Would be sweet if Brazil draw Germany in the KO stages and lose. The memories of 2002 haunt me to this day.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Had 3-0 in my picks, that Marcelo though :moyes8


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

I guess Marcelo is Sin Cara


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

You're all shit.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*First they rig the NBA and now out World Cup. God damn it










































































the illuminati. *


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Can't believe people are all over Brazil's performance. LOL. Wasn't the same said at the Confederations Cup? Sure they were way below bar, but one single game doesn't determine how they'll play all tournament.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

fuck brazil


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Damn son, Perisic was great all game.

No idea why Modric was played further forward than Rakitic.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

RM Dandy said:


> In Italy, everyone pays the referees but the only one helped are Juve.
> 
> unk3


That is sad :sad:


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

one main thing that makes this a great world cup is NO MORE VUVUZELAS. :yes :yes :yes
But the pre-show concert sucked, but the performance by the dancers and the handicapped kicking the ball was the GOAT.


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

Were they chanting "You screwed Bret" at the end of the game?


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

I do not know why you are all upset with the referee (exept if you are Croatian, in this case you have every reason to be upset)

Do you think only Brasil will be benefited by the referees?

They will help Spain, Germany, Argentina, England, Italy and others.

As happens in all World Cup.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

SóniaPortugal said:


> I do not know why you are all upset with the referee (exept if you are Croatian, in this case you have every reason to be upset)
> 
> Do you think only Brasil will be benefited by the referees?
> 
> ...


Everyone is starting to see 2002 reborn one game in because of the obviously horrible call. If we get another game like this, especially with Brazil, it will be another world cup that isn't really legitimate. Who knows how 2002 would have gone if the Refs hadn't helped out the South Koreans through to the semis.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Oscar was very good after a poor start to the match. I felt sorry for Croatia considering it wasn't a penalty as Fred fell like a sack of potatoes. Croatia looked good enough during today's game and proved that they can make it past the group stage. Brazil wren't that convincing tbh but they have players who can change a game. HULK was very poor.

Luis Suarez is fit to play!


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

SóniaPortugal said:


> They will help Spain, Germany, Argentina, England, *Italy* and others.












unk2


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Japan has the GOAT Mascot








:mark:


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Oscar in the post-match interview "I'm happy for the goal, too bad I've never won a Di Caprio."


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

RM Dandy said:


> unk2


O don't remind me of that.... or the Spain game later with Korea. I think that is when people started to truly suspect FIFA of dirty dealing and they have done nothing to clean that image up with the controversy 4 years ago with France/Ireland, Qatar, and now this... it really isn't looking good for the integrity of the game right now.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

chelsea away kit next season










clearly trying to trick oscar into thinking hes still playing for brazil


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Botchamaniac45 said:


> one main thing that makes this a great world cup is NO MORE VUVUZELAS. :yes :yes :yes


I miss the vuvuzelas 

Though, for some reason I enjoyed the World Cup 2010 Opening Game (South Africa vs Mexico) more than this one. Dunno why, but yeah lol.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> O don't remind me of that.... or the Spain game later with Korea. I think that is when people started to truly suspect FIFA of dirty dealing and they have done nothing to clean that image up with the controversy 4 years ago with France/Ireland, Qatar, and now this... it really isn't looking good for the integrity of the game right now.


The referee in the picture, Moreno, was found in NY airport with 6 kgs of heroin.

In his underwear.

:maury


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Fanjawi said:


> I miss the vuvuzelas
> 
> Though, for some reason I enjoyed the World Cup 2010 Opening Game (South Africa vs Mexico) more than this one. Dunno why, but yeah lol.


You would.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

that south africa/mexico game was beyond awful

i actually stopped watching at half time so i could study for my A Levels. it was that bad


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

RM Dandy said:


> unk2


Seriously you're trying to say that the referee did not help Italy?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

SóniaPortugal said:


> Seriously you're trying to say that the referee did not help Italy?


It's quite clear it isn't a sure thing I think is what was being said... and that match and tournament is a big example of refereeing being fixed for one team quite clearly. If Brazil gets more calls like that as Korea did... well, we have the answer about the legitimacy of this World Cup. Probalby why if you are having major protests like this you should move the cup to a more neutral venue. 

I think everyone already was suspecting soft calls for Brazil so you didn't piss the fans off... but this was shocking how blatant it was.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

My boy Oscar was boss, the performance overall was scrappy and that penalty was a fucking joke,

LolMarcelo


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Solid opening match.

Croatia really needs a good striker. They had chances. They should win their next two matches with ease. Brazil should as well. :side:


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

SóniaPortugal said:


> Seriously you're trying to say that the referee did not help Italy?


WHAT :maury

That game and the Spain one were the epitomes of match fixing.

Not that I'm upset. I'm glad Italy got kicked that fuck out, I just felt sorry for GOATTI unk3


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> It's quite clear it isn't a sure thing I think is what was being said... and that match and tournament is a big example of refereeing being fixed for one team quite clearly. If Brazil gets more calls like that as Korea did... well, we have the answer about the legitimacy of this World Cup. Probalby why if you are having major protests like this you should move the cup to a more neutral venue.
> 
> I think everyone already was suspecting soft calls for Brazil so you didn't piss the fans off... but this was shocking how blatant it was.


I know that the referees will benefit certain selection
If it is not Brazil, is another selection


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Fuck you fifa you corrupt wankers.

2nd biggest mafia, cunts.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

While it was a horseshit call, I'm going to hold off on saying the ref was on the take.

Since I don't think I will get a chance to post before tomorrow's first two games tomorrow, I got Mexico 2-0 on Cameroon, and Spain 2-1 Netherlands.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

whispers that FIFA wants the U.S to be ready to host the 2022 World Cup in case Qatar fails.

FUCKING PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


I WILL GO TO SO MANY FUCKING MATCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm ready.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Definitely some legit contact that set up the flop, but it was still a flop nonetheless. Felt like some home cooking for Brazil in this opener, they got pretty much all the 50/50 calls. A lot of people saying that they look vulnerable and while I agree to an extent I think they also played down to Croatia quite a bit. I would expect them to be in top form against a high caliber squad.. I don't think Brazil was expecting as much of a game as they ended up getting from Croatia.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

While the refereeing sucked today, unless it continues, I can't compare it to Korea in 2002. The Spain game was ridiculous with 2 perfectly fine goals disallowed (arguably 3).


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

It seems that Vidal is able to start tomorrow against Autralia :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Man so glad they used goal line technology for that goal, otherwise no one would be able to tell


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> Man so glad they used goal line technology for that goal, otherwise no one would be able to tell


Same thought xD

But I'm still not sure if the ball actually passed the line or what..


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Mikey Damage said:


> whispers that FIFA wants the U.S to be ready to host the 2022 World Cup in case Qatar fails.


Omg yes plz. :banderas


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Man, I dunno why, but I miss the 2010 World Cup. Heck, let's just host all future World Cups in Africa haha.



Spoiler: Spoiler

































It was crazy lol. I hope Brazil is the same, but yeh hah.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Sadly there's only like three African countries stable enough to host the WC unk


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Mikey Damage said:


> whispers that FIFA wants the U.S to be ready to host the 2022 World Cup in case Qatar fails.
> 
> FUCKING PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> ...


Disgusting, they took two huge bungs off of Russia and Qatar shafted us english because blatter hates the English and now a country that doesn't give a shit or even understand the sport might get it again like in the fucking 90's.

FIFA #topwankers


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Don't really want the World Cup in America. It would be better than Qatar, but there would still be so many people not understanding things everywhere.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

World Cup in America would do fine. Don't be naive. They'd have no problems selling out stadiums. Massive 80,000+ seat stadiums.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

They'd sell out stadiums, but places where people have a better understanding of football would make for much more enjoyable experiences.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Tbf to the US, the crowds are getting better and better and there's good atmospheres in a lot of their games.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

By 2022, the U.S would be more than an acceptable host. 

Lest you forget the crazy amount of foreign born citizens and non-citizens in the U.S. 

And the growing population of fans like myself. It'd be fine. :durant


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

why doesnt the UK just host it


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

that's a good question that I'm wondering too.

But how many stadiums in the country can hold over 70,000? Just Wembley, and OT? Maybe that's why.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

as a Croatia I am very bitter about this loss. I hope they will be able to recover, on paper they are better than Cameroon and Mexico but I don't know if they can play with them in the hotter climate in Manaus and Recife


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

reDREDD said:


> why doesnt the UK just host it


That ^

If it was in England, jeez, it would be crazy. All the fans. It's all about football there.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Mikey Damage said:


> that's a good question that I'm wondering too.
> 
> But how many stadiums in the country can hold over 70,000? Just Wembley, and OT? Maybe that's why.


if twickenham and olympic could be converted to football stadiums, thats 4 with over 70,000 capacity

emirates can do 60. st james can do 50. the next big 5 drift around 40 to 50 thousand but its not really that different in terms of numbers than brazil

basically, the top 12 biggest stadiums in the england seat atleast 40,000. which you know, isnt so bad

if you wanna include scotland, celtic park seats 60 thousand. and wales' millenium stadium can do about 75,000

im not sure the commonwealth is willing to collaborate, but even alone it shouldnt be a massive challenge for england


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

what a joke that Brazil penalty was :lol

still, expected nothing less than them to win their opening game. just glad it's finally here.


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO (Dec 15, 2013)

Mexico getting a Columbian referee for their game :homer4


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

only wrong decision was the pelanty. absolute shocker but yeah

thoroughly amused by brazil's defence. someone paying 50 mil for luiz was incredible before. alves shocking defensively, same as marcelo. silva was okay. cesar had some hilarious moments too.

croatia's defence at times stuggled with the pace and movement, but they kept hulk and fred anonymous. only real stand outs were oscar and neymar for brazil. brazil's midfield was very weak but that's to be expected when you don't play your best midfielder.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Can't wait for Germanys opening match! Muller, Lahm, Neuer and Schweinsteiger 
Team Deutschland!! :3


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

StarzNBarz said:


> fuck brazil


San Marino



paulborklaserheyma said:


> Were they chanting "You screwed Bret" at the end of the game?


Uzbekistan



Fanjawi said:


> I miss the vuvuzelas
> 
> Though, for some reason I enjoyed the World Cup 2010 Opening Game (South Africa vs Mexico) more than this one. Dunno why, but yeah lol.


Brunei



Kabraxal said:


> It's quite clear it isn't a sure thing I think is what was being said... and that match and tournament is a big example of refereeing being fixed for one team quite clearly. If Brazil gets more calls like that as Korea did... well, we have the answer about the legitimacy of this World Cup. Probalby why if you are having major protests like this you should move the cup to a more neutral venue.
> 
> I think everyone already was suspecting soft calls for Brazil so you didn't piss the fans off... but this was shocking how blatant it was.


American Samoa



Mikey Damage said:


> whispers that FIFA wants the U.S to be ready to host the 2022 World Cup in case Qatar fails.
> 
> FUCKING PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> ...


Fiji



pryme tyme said:


> Definitely some legit contact that set up the flop, but it was still a flop nonetheless. Felt like some home cooking for Brazil in this opener, they got pretty much all the 50/50 calls. A lot of people saying that they look vulnerable and while I agree to an extent I think they also played down to Croatia quite a bit. I would expect them to be in top form against a high caliber squad.. I don't think Brazil was expecting as much of a game as they ended up getting from Croatia.


Chad



Mikey Damage said:


> that's a good question that I'm wondering too.
> 
> But how many stadiums in the country can hold over 70,000? Just Wembley, and OT? Maybe that's why.


Nepal



brandiexoxo said:


> Can't wait for Germanys opening match! Muller, Lahm, Neuer and Schweinsteiger
> Team Deutschland!! :3


East Germany. I misread yours actually so you're cool. You can be normal post wall Germany.


These countries footballing prowess represent the quality of your posts. I hope you're all ashamed.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

I haven't seen Oscar with so much energy and motivation since last year but I expected it, it's a special opportunity for them to play a World Cup in Brazil. Next season they have no excuse to perform consistently, Oscar and Ramires. 

Disgusting performance from the ref, what a way to ruin the first game of the tournament. It's always going to happen unfortunately, hopefully it's not gonna be as crucial as it was last night because I don't see Croatia losing it if not for that penalty. Brazil's defence was vulnerable and unorganized as expected. This Brazil team is pretty much living on reputation of the great Brazil teams of the past, they're not winning this tournament playing like that.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


> I haven't seen Oscar with so much energy and motivation since last year but I expected it, it's a special opportunity for them to play a World Cup in Brazil. Next season they have no excuse to perform consistently, Oscar and Ramires.
> 
> Disgusting performance from the ref, what a way to ruin the first game of the tournament. It's always going to happen unfortunately, hopefully it's not gonna be as crucial as it was last night because I don't see Croatia losing it if not for that penalty. Brazil's defence was vulnerable and unorganized as expected. This Brazil team is pretty much living on reputation of the great Brazil teams of the past, they're not winning this tournament playing like that.


Hong Kong


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

Fanjawi said:


> Man, I dunno why, but I miss the 2010 World Cup. Heck, let's just host all future World Cups in Africa haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont know I didnt find the 2010 world cup exciting. Less goals , vuvuzelas and the jubulani ball. Overall it wasnt as memorable as previous editions. 

Brazil will be memorable with already an exciting opener.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Messi better rape some people b/c i took Neymar out of my fantasy side last night to stick him in 

Penalty was incredibly harsh but by the same token you simply can't defend with your hands up like that. Lovren should know better. Overall some positive signs for Croatia. They should absolutely batter Mexico and Cameroon. Perisic looked very dangerous, and it was nice to actually see Vrsaljko play as opposed to buying him in FM12 everytime like i had when he was at Dinamo. 



DualShock said:


> Also, sorry about Belgium, I have nothing against Belgium but putting them in this poll is like having Kofi Kingston as an option in the "who will win the Royal Rumble" poll :ti


do you even watch fitba son? :duck








































































































:duck


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Just posted to get a country rating :mark:

Pls Malta or North Korea


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

From what I can see, Vader hasn't made a proper post about football in here since Wednesday, about 12 posts ago

Rate me/Rank me/Country me tho :ken


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

A$AP said:


> Just posted to get a country rating :mark:
> 
> Pls Malta or North Korea


Latvia



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> From what I can see, Vader hasn't made a proper post about football in here since Wednesday, about 12 posts ago
> 
> Rate me/Rank me/Country me tho :ken


I'll make proper posts when you spastics stop being spastics.

Bangladesh


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Vader said:


> San MarinoThese countries footballing prowess represent the quality of your posts. I hope you're all ashamed.





Vader said:


> San Marino


That's ban worthy :faint:

Literally something Hitler would post on wrestlingforum in 2014


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank you ref for reminding me what ruined almost the whole fun for me at the last world cups :tucker1


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Rush said:


> Messi better rape some people b/c i took Neymar out of my fantasy side last night to stick him in
> 
> Penalty was incredibly harsh but by the same token you simply can't defend with your hands up like that. Lovren should know better. Overall some positive signs for Croatia. They should absolutely batter Mexico and Cameroon. Perisic looked very dangerous, and it was nice to actually see Vrsaljko play as opposed to buying him in FM12 everytime like i had when he was at Dinamo.
> 
> ...


tbf Kofi wouldn't look out of place in the Belgium team these days, half of them look like him :torres

Mexico I think people are underrating, feel like they will play some good stuff. Croatia however played very well, looking forward to Mexico/Croatia now.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

I caught the last half of Brazil and Croatia and thought Croatia looked good until the last 20 minutes or so. Looking forward to seeing what Australia can do to Chile in the matches tomorrow (Today?)


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

That Brazilian backline is as brittle as anything but writing them off after one game? Make the last 16, get some momentum going and anything can happen.




Fanjawi said:


> Man, I dunno why, but I miss the 2010 World Cup. Heck, let's just host all future World Cups in Africa haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The atmosphere was amazing over here, just the whole vibe of the place over the buildup to it and the tournament itself was incredible. Something you tell your grandchildren about.

But yeah, those vuvuzelas :downing. tbh local games over here aren't even as loud as the World Cup was. I know people who went with earplugs FFS. Some of the visiting supporters took it on board and run with it to extreme levels.

BTW Ryan Giggs is doing local television over here as a pundit with John Barnes. Absolute GOAT team that make GNev and Jamie Carragher look like the mickey mouse club.


Country rating Vader Pls, preferably with a Moyes / Sherwood scale thrown in there for good measure :rvp


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

2010 was boring as fuck. not a single exciting game tbh.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

I agree with regards to match quality when you're watching it on tv, it's different when you're watching games live and going to fan fests etc. though, totally different experience.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Renegade™ said:


> 2010 was boring as fuck. not a single exciting game tbh.


:leo

Germany/Uruguay was the best game, unsurprisingly. All of Germany's and Uruguay's game were fun iirc.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Well I guess good luck to everyone watching the World Cup. XD



Spoiler: I guess my chances of watching it is seriously low.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gor a fiver on chile tonight to score 4 or more past Australia so hoping for a thrashing. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Don't be suprsied if Spain/Netherlands turn out to be extremely boring and end up 0-0


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Netherlands' defense, if I'm not mistaken, is 100% Feyenoord. AKA a lot of potential to get completely fucked up by even an underpeforming Spain team.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Alcoholic said:


> Netherlands' defense, if I'm not mistaken, is 100% Feyenoord. AKA a lot of potential to get completely fucked up by even an underpeforming Spain team.


Hello Mr. Belgium


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Lawls said:


> Hello Mr. Belgium


Are you ready to have Eduardo Vargas score 5 against your team? :waffle


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

This world cup will be opposite to 2010 world cup. 2010 had boring games , unpredictable ball and annoying vuvuzelas. The only thing good about 2010 was waka waka and wavin flag song.

Brazil 2014 will be one of the best world cups in terms of games excitement. Opener was great.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Gambit said:


> Gor a fiver on chile tonight to score 4 or more past Australia so hoping for a thrashing.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


how dare you



Renegade™ said:


> tbf Kofi wouldn't look out of place in the Belgium team these days, half of them look like him :torres
> 
> Mexico I think people are underrating, feel like they will play some good stuff. Croatia however played very well, looking forward to Mexico/Croatia now.


Croatia have some quality players though. I just don't think Mexico has much overall. 


to give Vader a rating, i'd say he's Australia. Going to look nice in a uniform but for the next few weeks is going to have men rushing forward to bang it in. a lot. :brodgers


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I give the ratings here.

But are you saying I'm sexy and men will fancy me? I can live with that. 

You're Iraq. Strong reputation elsewhere but lack of real penetration and very weak at the back.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

StonecoldGoat said:


> This world cup will be opposite to 2010 world cup. 2010 had boring games , unpredictable ball and annoying vuvuzelas. The only thing good about 2010 was waka waka and wavin flag song.
> 
> Brazil 2014 will be one of the best world cups in terms of games excitement. Opener was great.


Yeah, the head storyline of the opener being Croatia got robbed. 

I'm reading stories of how "wonderful" Brazil were yesterday, which is laughable. 

It's going to hurt when reality comes crashing down.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Mexico always seem to do decent in tournaments. Dos Santos can do piss all for two years and then rock up and play well at a tournament. Not sure they'll qualify over Croatia (I suspect they will, but odds are I'll be wrong), but that's what makes it an interesting group.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

:done


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Vader said:


> I give the ratings here.
> 
> But are you saying I'm sexy and men will fancy me? I can live with that.
> 
> You're Iraq. Strong reputation elsewhere but lack of real penetration and *very weak at the back.*


nah, thats BULK. what a SLUT.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

How good is Mile Jedinak?


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

ShinsuKlee Nakamura said:


> How good is Mile Jedinak?


Amazing


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

I didn't watch the opener but the fact that the REF didn't speak englardo makes me go :lmao


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

you know what would help brazil? playing actual fullbacks instead of two lunatics who think theyre attacking wingers

alves may be able to get away with this shit with barca seeing as he has biscuits and one of the best pressing games on earth covering his ass, but jesus, anyone catch the light years of space he left behind him every fucking time he ran forward? pretty sure you could set up a decent sized farm over dem acres

little surprise the goal came from that. the guy didnt even bother tracking back after he lost possession in the attack that led to the goal!

absolutely shocking display. cafu would be rolling in his grave if he was dead


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

:lol


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Pretty sure Mexico are garbage these days and Cameroon aren't that great either. Croatia should pick up 6 points and go through 2nd quite easily tbh.*


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Croatia impressed me with their effort, Perisic whipping deadly crosses in for Mandzukic in the next two games is :mark: worthy.

Croats would have gotten more with Mandy instead of Jelavic who seemed more inclined to argue with his own team mates than try to score.

Seriously tho, if Modric and Rakitic swapped positions, things may have been different. Rakitic was caught out quite a bit by Neymar/Oscar.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Razor King said:


>


:lmao:lmao


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> Man so glad they used goal line technology for that goal, otherwise no one would be able to tell


Univision is the GOAT Network


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Lets go cameroon!

I would love to see mexico leaving the WC early.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

ShinsuKlee Nakamura said:


> How good is Mile Jedinak?


Tajikistan



Lawls said:


> Amazing


Ethiopia



FalseKing said:


> I didn't watch the opener but the fact that the REF didn't speak englardo makes me go :lmao


Bhutan



reDREDD said:


> you know what would help brazil? playing actual fullbacks instead of two lunatics who think theyre attacking wingers
> 
> alves may be able to get away with this shit with barca seeing as he has biscuits and one of the best pressing games on earth covering his ass, but jesus, anyone catch the light years of space he left behind him every fucking time he ran forward? pretty sure you could set up a decent sized farm over dem acres
> 
> ...


Spain



Razor King said:


>


Spain 08-12



Seabs said:


> *Pretty sure Mexico are garbage these days and Cameroon aren't that great either. Croatia should pick up 6 points and go through 2nd quite easily tbh.*


Brazil



Sir Digby Chicken Caesar said:


> Croatia impressed me with their effort, Perisic whipping deadly crosses in for Mandzukic in the next two games is :mark: worthy.
> 
> Croats would have gotten more with Mandy instead of Jelavic who seemed more inclined to argue with his own team mates than try to score.
> 
> Seriously tho, if Modric and Rakitic swapped positions, things may have been different. Rakitic was caught out quite a bit by Neymar/Oscar.


Macedonia



Xapury said:


> Lets go cameroon!
> 
> I would love to see mexico leaving the WC early.


India. Barefoot.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hoddle, chiles and itv absolutely fucking suck.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Liam Miller said:


> Hoddle, chiles and itv absolutely fucking suck.


vatican city

the people in the post, not the poster of course


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Assou-Ekotto :no:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Strong start from mexico.

Shocking decision, refs out.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

typical, cameroonians paying off with the refs with their dirty groundnuts money


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexican defense looking shaky on the counter..


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

Mexico looking really good offensively in my opinion.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

reDREDD said:


> vatican city
> 
> the people in the post, not the poster of course


The Vatican City under 12s are quite naive in attack and are often pummelled around the back. Good choice.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I can't remember when was the last time I've seen so many offsides. Nice match though.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

reDREDD said:


> typical, cameroonians paying off with the refs with their dirty groundnuts money


:lmao it's funny cos it's true


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

Atrocious referee. I have a feeling mexico will win it


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

PERALTA THE GOAT


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

Herrera's reaction to the goal :lmao

Interesting to see how Cameroon will react. Can't sit back and counter now


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

GOL GOL GOL

Mexican commentators on ESPN went crazy.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Dat rain...


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

CHICHARITO on to WOAT


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

What does everyone think about the Croatia/Mexico game? Id pick Croatia 3-2 right now


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Croatia's midfield will go balls deep in both of these teams.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

England!

Nah in all seriousness, probably Brazil.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:javy

lel


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

1-0. Fair enough.


----------



## hardcore_rko (Feb 21, 2006)

MEXICO!!!

Also:










LOL


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Netherlands - spain next :mark:

I bet torres the real WOAT is going to play :duck


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

He's not. Diego Costa is playing.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

As long as the match ends 0-0, i'm happy. I loathe both sides, you have racist diving cheats vs diving cheats. 0-0 means that football is a winner.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Good GAWD Almighty it's a rematch 
Spain vs. Netherlands 
Also Memo Ochoa GOAT out


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Ron Vlaar!

I reckon Dutch defense will be torn apart, just depends on whether Spain want to shoot or just pass it about for a bit


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Bad For Business said:


> As long as the match ends 0-0, i'm happy. I loathe both sides, you have racist diving cheats vs diving cheats. 0-0 means that football is a winner.


Eh? So Robben still has that label for you huh? That literally defines the entire team? Cool.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Kiz said:


>


CAMEROUN


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

cunty referee nearly ruined everything

iniesta to boss the next game.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Quasi Juice said:


> Eh? So Robben still has that label for you huh? That literally defines the entire team? Cool.


He's not the only one. A lot of your players go over easily. Van Persie for example, he goes down a little easily for a reasonably big guy. Granted, when he was at Arsenal, i didn't mind it so much...


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Van Persie is made of glass though


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Chr1st0 said:


> Van Persie is made of glass though


Yeah, i know, first hand experience and all that. Still pissed that he f*cked off after 18 months, ignoring the fact we stood by him through all his injury woes.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Another woat arsenal fan :banderas







































:duck


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Liam Miller said:


> Another woat arsenal fan :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, but i have every right to be pissed off with him. It would be like Abou Diaby somehow staying fit for 18 months and deciding he's better than us, and fucking off elsewhere. Though the idea of Diaby staying fit for 18 days, let alone 18 months is pretty far-fetched


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

lollll @ the poverty Dutch defence. 

Nobody knows who the fuck most of those players are.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

First bet came in for a 1-0 Mexico win. :bow


2nd bet was a 2-2 draw with Spain with Villa scoring first, turns out he's benched.

New bet that 2-2 draw with Spain with Cost scoring first.

Please God. :|


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Bad For Business said:


> Sorry, but i have every right to be pissed off with him. It would be like Abou Diaby somehow staying fit for 18 months and deciding he's better than us, and fucking off elsewhere. Though the idea of Diaby staying fit for 18 days, let alone 18 months is pretty far-fetched


Andorra

Blindfolded. With no limbs

Worst ever.

EMBARRASSING


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Quasi Juice said:


> Eh? So Robben still has that label for you huh? That literally defines the entire team? Cool.


He's calling you a racist mate. 

Chin him, lid.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Two from two for the horrendous referees. Would probably make it three from three now with some imaginary Holland red card/penalty.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

lollllll Diego Costa. Surprised he managed to survive this long in Brazil.


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

Good god that dutch side can not sing


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Robben :mark:


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

The best for Chile is a Draw or a Spain win. So i'm pulling for whatever one of the two results in this


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lmao @ the contrast between the two benches. 

Lmao @ spain playing in white. What a fucking joke that is.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Those Dutch fans dressed in air stewardess dresses must be in Robbie Earle's seats


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Sneijder you fucking woat.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LMAO Sneijder. 

Jut retire you STUPID CUNT.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LMAO Diego Costa


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

mexico fuck yea


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Biscuits is a bit of a pansy


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Busquets is disgraceful.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

The terms 'GOAT' and 'WOAT' get thrown around a lot on here, Mark Lawrenson is without a doubt the WOAT commentator though.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Just bloody shoot man. Costa and Silva took ages to do anything when they had great chances.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Shit... fpalm


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Ryan193 said:


> The terms 'GOAT' and 'WOAT' get thrown around a lot on here, Mark Lawrenson is without a doubt the WOAT commentator though.


I don't know if I could cope with having to watch the world cup on BBC or god forbid ITV


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

two penalties, two dives


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

FUCK THIS FUCKIN WORLD CUP I HIOPE BRAZILIAN START A FUCKIN RIOT AND BURN THIS FUCKING CUP OMG @@@@@@


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Three games, three refs that fucked up.


Great start for the World Cup.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Refs are going to ruin this World Cup.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Ryan193 said:


> The terms 'GOAT' and 'WOAT' get thrown around a lot on here, Mark Lawrenson is without a doubt the WOAT commentator though.


You obviously haven't listened to Michael Owen or Andy Townsend.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Chr1st0 said:


> I don't know if I could cope with having to watch the world cup on BBC or god forbid ITV


Other than Chiles(obviously!) ITV have been fine so far.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

SuperSaucySausages said:


> You obviously haven't listened to Michael Owen or Andy Townsend.


Michael Owen is a good shout. Townsend isn't good but he doesnt really bother me.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

What would we do without the Goal-line technology?

I was uncertain if that was a goal, but now...thank you Fifa.


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

I thought that Costa looked way off balance when his leg got taken out - either he was playing for the penalty by sticking his leg out to draw the contact, or he lost his balance. Either way he wasn't going to get to the ball


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

The referees :lmao

Portugal is fucked up :no:


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

OMG the referees are gonna ruin this world cup à la 2002


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Ryan193 said:


> Michael Owen is a good shout. Townsend isn't good but he doesnt really bother me.


Sam Matterface and Clarke Carlisle were crap too.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

TheJack said:


> What would we do without the Goal-line technology?
> 
> I was uncertain if that was a goal, but now...thank you Fifa.


Portuguese Commentators are sick of it
So they make comments like yours


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

BruceLeGorille said:


> OMG the referees are gonna ruin this world cup à la 2002


A Frenchman complaining about the 2002 World Cup? Never


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Serious question:

Is this game ever going to have replay?



DUTCH:mark:


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

Van Persie :banderas


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Van Persie the fucking GOAT.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

GOOOOOOOL!

Those orange soldiers in the crowd :lmao


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Awesome header. Don't care for either team though.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Class by Van Persie.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

What a joke Casillas is. 

Embarrassing.


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

Van persieeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

Amazing stuff from Blint and Persie :mark:


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

:bosh2


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

OMG THIUS FUCKING GOAL VAN PERSIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIE ORANJE ORANJE ORANJE :mark:


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Fantastic goal from RVP aka SUPERMAN


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

RVP and Van Gaal :mark:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh my god what did I just see


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Nothing Casillas could do about that one! Fantastic goal there by van Persie!


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

VAN PERSIIIIIE! :mark:


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Van Persie :clap:clap:clap


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Brilliantly taken goal from RVP. That pass from Iniesta to play in Silva tho :yum:


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

DAT HEADER BY VAN PERSIE :banderas

Gotta say though: that penalty was horrendous. Not as bad as Brazil's yesterday, but close. As a Portuguese, I can sort-of proudly say WE ARE FUCKED w/those fucking refs.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Goal was alright


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Mark Lawrenson is hilarious. Gives no fucks. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Lawro and crooks, my dream commentary partnership.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Feel bad for Iniesta and Busi. Playing with these joke of teammates who can't fucking do shit in attack at all. 

What a FUCKING joke. 

Diego Costa is fucking laughable. Pedro would be so much better. 

Leave it to Barca to cary shit Spain again.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey EGame if the final is Argentina and Brazil who do u want to GOAT more Messi or Neymar


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

LOL at BBC's panel all saying that was a penalty.

Disgusting decision. Costa knew exactly what he was doing.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Black Jesus said:


> Hey EGame if the final is Argentina and Brazil who do u want to GOAT more Messi or Neymar


Mamadou Sakho


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Black Jesus said:


> Hey EGame if the final is Argentina and Brazil who do u want to GOAT more Messi or Neymar


Messi. 

Messi is the only player I want to see lift that trophy. Don't care about any team, or any player lifting it. 

Only Messi.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> Messi.
> 
> Messi is the only player I want to see lift that trophy. Don't care about any team, or any player lifting it.
> 
> Only Messi.



What you mean to say you don't want casillas to win it.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Liam Miller said:


> What you mean to say you don't want casillas to win it.


I would only celebrate for Casillas if he got severely injured.


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

LMAO at these referees. This penalty is even more outrageous than the Brazil one. Just wow at the levels of incompetence. Unacceptable. Expected though, terrible referees are the norm.

Regarding Van Persie, just amazing. A fantastic player, so goals like these don't really surprise me anymore. It is to be expected from a world class striker like him.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> I would only celebrate for Casillas if he got severely injured.


Well we still have a de jong kung fu kick to come so.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

ROBBEN THE GOAT!!!!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

ROBBEN THE GOOOOOAAAATTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

Robben :banderas:


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

THE NETHERLANDS! ROBBEN! :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Ramos, Pique and Casillas :duck


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Pique the woat


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Pique is SO fucking bad.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Ramos and Pique got DICK'D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

look at that poverty Barca defending. When is Pique going to stop being a potato?


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

Costa Woating.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I would be SO happy if Pique went back to being shit this tournament only.

Pls Pique.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Fuck Costa

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Costa should be off, stupid of him


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Pique.

:duck


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Awesome goal by Robben!

GO HOLLAND!

Other than Brazil (I only liked Kaka), Spain is the team I wanna see flopping the most. Sick of them winning back to back trophies with the most boring football imaginable.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

How did he get away with that


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Pique and ramos both need to sit and watch tapes of Nesta.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

Holland is runing circles around Spain


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Spain going for massive diving, Pedro coming on



Van Per$ie really should have scored


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Robben is violating them.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Is Torres actually coming on ahead of Villa?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Costa subbed :duck.

Torres to score.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

BIG GAME Torres on to salvage this mess. No more Costa plz.

Somewhere Olic is furious.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Three games, third joke of a referee. 

Costa, Casillas, Pique and Ramos all terrible. 

Brilliant from RVP, can probably be a top 5 goal of the tournament. 

ROBBEN The GOAT. 


And 3-1 

:robben2 :robben2 :robben2


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Fucking get in, lol casillas.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

So, this could actually be a 3-0


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CASILLAS YOU FUCKING POS. 

GET THE FUCK OUT YOU WORTHLESS CUNT


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Wooo, I don't even like the Netherlands but I love them right now!!!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOL!

Torres in the game :lmao :torres :lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Casillas :booklel


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

lelspain pls go

Had a feeling they would flop hard.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

LOL. 3-1.

Spain already peaked.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Spanish keepers suck from crosses and set pieces. Casillas should grow a pair and stop whining


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Now we know why he doesn't start for Real anymore...


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Casillas over de Gea and reina :duck


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

DAT instant Pedro effect.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Sorry Casillas, but youre not the brazilian keeper.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Best header I've seen for Hollands first, worst for their second.

Torres as the impact sub. LOL

No habla tacticsa


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Yellow card for casillas :lmao

Spain woating all the way.


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

Spain to score 10 on Australia to fix their goal differential :torres


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Really enjoying watching Holland play.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Robben is raping them


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Spain :lol


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Whahahaahaha


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

And there was a time people was arguing Casillas as a Better overall keeper than Buffon


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

HAHA CASILLAS


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

FUCK YOOOOUOUUUUU CASILLLAAASSSSS


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

OMG :lmao :lmao :lmao

CASILLAS WOAT!!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Jose knows.

:lmao :lmao :lmao 

WOAT performance.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Sin Carsillas :shaq


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

This is the most shocking goalkeeper performance since...

Casillas' performance int he CL final :booklel


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)




----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

lolspain


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

:shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Game, set and match. Casillas having "an off day"


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

Suck it Casillas you worthless scumbag. You're fucking pathetic.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Big game flop CASILLAS


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Shit Refreeing 
Hope they don't have that dickhead refree on the final
sorry or cussing


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:lmao just give de gea the no1 shirt


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

And to think.. the real score is 4-0 without the flop. Lana needs to be their mascot... Organ Crush, crushing... yeesh.


----------



## #BRIEMODE (Jun 13, 2014)

WHY THE FUCK IS THAT POTATO :torres ON THE PITCH INSTEAD OF VILLA OR PEDRO


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

asdf0501 said:


> And there was a time people was arguing Casillas as a Better overall keeper than Buffon


That's an irrelevant statement as this WOAT performance means nothing in relation to the past. He's done though. Cannot be playing this badly on the biggest stage, especially with his experience.

RVP and Van Gaal producing the goods early.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Netherlands has no chance against Chile
LET'S GO CHILE LET'S GO CHILE LET'S GO CHILE


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

#BRIEMODE said:


> WHY THE FUCK IS THAT POTATO :torres ON THE PITCH INSTEAD OF VILLA OR PEDRO


Pedro is on


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Botchamaniac45 said:


> Shit Refreeing
> Hope they don't have that dickhead refree on the final
> sorry or cussing


What on earth are you babbling on about?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Ok, this match is RIDICULOUSLY satisfying to watch for a person who was rooting for The Netherlands back in the 2010 final. :lol


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Anyone who has consistently watched Madrid for any length of time could tell you how awful Casillas is. Mourinho was the first to realise it, hopefully now everyone catches on. Most overrated goalkeeper of all the times.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

De Gea time, bitches.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

Vader said:


> That's an irrelevant statement as this WOAT performance means nothing in relation to the past. He's done though. *Cannot be playing this badly on the biggest stage, especially with his experience.*
> 
> RVP and Van Gaal producing the goods early.


And that's the point, i never saw Buffon playing at this shit level even when he was having bad seasons, specially on this kind of matches


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh, it's another Judas (Fabregas)


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Come to United Arjen

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

asdf0501 said:


> And that's the point, i never saw Buffon playing at this shit level even when he was having bad seasons, specially on this kind of matches


You said something along the lines of him never being better than him, which is bollocks. Overall career wise I'd not argue against you.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

#BRIEMODE said:


> WHY THE FUCK IS THAT POTATO :torres ON THE PITCH INSTEAD OF VILLA OR PEDRO


Torres usually plays well for Spain tbf.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

GOOD GAWD ALMIGHTY


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:bow


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

ROBBBENNNNNN THE GOOOOOAAAAAATTTTTTT


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

Jesus.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Fuck yes this is GLORIOUS!


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)




----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Go home, Iker. You're drunk.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I've never laughed so hard at a team that I once enjoyed watching :lmao


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Robben the GOD!

Casillas cant return to spain after this,they are going to kill him!! :lmao :duck :lmao


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Spain getting thoroughly hosed


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Jesus fucking Christ. Ramos running like Grant Holt on sand, Casillas attempting the worm. Abysmal.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

5-1 FOR VAN GAAL'S HOMELAND.

THIS IS FUCKING AMAZING. YOU FUCKERS HAVE NO IDEA HOW MUCH I AM ENJOYING WATCHING THIS MATCH. :mark:


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

djmaza knew. He knew.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Australia vs Spain 30-0 Next Week


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

World champions

LOL


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

All the Germans in my building are celebrating.

:ti


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

:lmao this is ridiculous


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

Well, i'm pretty scared now for our match with Holland


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

This is awesome.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Dem world champions doe!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

things that are not very good

iker casillas' left leg
iker casillas' right leg
iker casillas' left arm
iker casillas' right arm
iker casillas' head
sergio ramos' left leg
sergio ramos' right leg
sergio ramos' left arm
sergio ramos' right arm
sergio ramos' head
gerard pique's left leg
gerard pique's right leg
gerard pique's left arm
gerard pique's right arm
gerard pique's head


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Robben with DAT PACE.

RIP Iker Casillas


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Robben :bow


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Spain are going out of the group stages :maury


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Guess Spain is next :ryback


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ramos will be getting a pace downgrade on Fifa after that.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:duck :duck :duck


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Uno mas ??


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

I can't remember the last time I laughed so much in a match. I hope this means the football death of Casillas. He is the cancer of Madrid and it was about time that he get exposed. I also happy for all the Spanish media. Spain will not surpass the group stages.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

World War 3 Starts Now


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Iker Calamity, Potatoe Pique and Sergio Biscuits, been awful..


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Brazil's Marcelo must be now the happiest guy in the world because Casillas took over as the joke of this world cup and nobody thinks now of his own goal anymore


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OMG ROBBEN 

OMFG IF THAT WENT IN


----------



## #BRIEMODE (Jun 13, 2014)

:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Ron Vlaar MOTM for me.

I know Robben and Robin will get the headlines though.

Wow, what a double save, could've been worse!


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

If Netherlands wins the world cup, the world will end


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

WOW

Casillas actually made a save


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

It should be 8-1. That's pretty bad.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Arguably the best player on the pitch plays for Aston Villa. Ron Vlaar you weird brilliant man.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

I haven't laughed so hard since... the Confederations Cup final... ...


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

4 more minutes of torture


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

TheJack said:


> All the Germans in my building are celebrating.
> 
> :ti


I think that everyone except Spain are celebrating

And there are parts of Spain that is loving this


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

WOAT TORRES


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Torres :lmao

Anyone but Spain.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

HHAHAHAHAHAHA TORRRESSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Torres :lmao :torres :lmao


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Torres the benchwarmer strikes again!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## #BRIEMODE (Jun 13, 2014)

THE FUCKING WOAT :torres


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Fernando :lmao.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Torres has a collection of some of the worst misses/shite moments that I've ever seen.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Torres is pathetic :lmao


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Olé, Olé, Olé


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

"No mas, por favor! Mucho dolor en el culo"


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I mean Torres just HAD to embarrass himself with Casillas trying to take his crown as the #1 joke in the squad.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:torres


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Just fantastic. A masterclass.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Go home Iker, your Drunk


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

There is no way Netherlands gonna surpass the first round. It's only that Spain is abysmal


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Man if Chile beats the Netherlands like they beat Switzerland 4 years ago to give Spain the group AGAIN I'm gonna fucking snap.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Poor del Bosque, he doesnt deserve this.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

This world cup is already better than 2010. :lmao


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Spain probably to finish 2nd now. They have even awful tbh but I dunno if they will continue to be bad enough to not do the business against Chile and Australia.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Spain fans after the game


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

:mark:


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

Man if we can get a result agains Spain we can fight for the first place and avoid Brazil. This is great somehow.

Even on a bad scenario Spain is with a difference of -4 now


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Shearer just said Azpilitwata :lmao


----------



## #BRIEMODE (Jun 13, 2014)

I don't understand how :torres is allowed to play at the Wold Cup.


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

Spanish Lariato said:


> There is no way Netherlands gonna surpass the first round. It's only that Spain is abysmal


Cry more fool


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Wow, guess the Aussies will be in 3rd place now


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

TheJack said:


> Poor del Bosque, he doesnt deserve this.


Del Bosque totally deserve this. What a fucking inmovilist clown. 
The only good thing is that this means the end of Casillas, Xavi and Del Bosque.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

The :robben2 :rvp Destruction. Amazing. Casillas with one of the worst big match performances of all time but they deserve the credit.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

HAHAHAHA Fuck off Spain :lmao :lmao

Well done Netherlands :clap


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

OMG HOLLAND AIMED STRAIGT AT SPAIN'S ASS


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Spain goals conceded:

WC 2010: 2
EC 2012: 1


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Still LOLing at Spain getting steamrolled. I guess all the bandwagoners have left the building now.


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

I hate Spain playing style, so I have to admit that I feel so good seeing their asses getting kicked by Holland.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

asdf0501 said:


> Man if we can get a result agains Spain we can fight for the first place and avoid Brazil. This is great somehow.
> 
> Even on a bad scenario Spain is with a difference of -4 now


Even if they go against Brazil, they'll rape them. Brazil sucks dicks.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Paradise Hero said:


> I hate Spain playing style, so I have to admit that I feel so good seeing their asses getting kicked by Holland.


Amen to that. It was glorious to see.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Even if they go against Brazil, they'll rape them. Brazil sucks dicks.


I'm talking about Chile.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

EGame said:


> Leave it to Barca to cary shit Spain again.


They carried them far...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

All hail Robben!!! :bow

That was a Hall of Fame performance. Coupled with the Hall of Shame performance from Spain's defenders & Casillas, we got that beautiful last goal.

:robben2


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

I said it in the CL tread and I'll say it again. Tiki taka is gone for the next few years.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

This is Kharma from that Tahiti game, shall we call this the Tahitian Curse


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

:robben :robben :robben

Casillas didn't throw the game, game was already lost. So chillout fanboys.

So glad that Holland crushed Spain :banderas


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

TheJack said:


> Poor del Bosque, he doesnt deserve this.


Wut? 

Choosing a keeper and captain who only played 2 league games through the entire season. 
Choosing to take Torres to the WC. 
Playing Diego Costa who has been lost in Spain over established Spanish strikers. 

He deserves every ounce of this shit.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Ladies and Gentlemen


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Spanish Lariato said:


> I said it in the CL tread and I'll say it again. Tiki taka is gone for the next few years.


We can only hope... hated that style with a passion.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

Vidal starts today :mark:


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

This is the greatest world cup ever, Maggle


----------



## #BRIEMODE (Jun 13, 2014)

:buried spain


:messi


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Xapury said:


> Yellow card for casillas :lmao
> 
> Spain woating all the way.


:banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

the Flying Dutchman.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Guess Shakira will divorce Pique and marry Rhianna


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Some of these Spanish players have taken so many heavy beatings in the big games in recent times

They've got a stink on them now that they can't seem to shake off. Time to shake the team up

Holland tho


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Okay, as a Portuguese myself, I just... I just can't. :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Netherlands just RAPED Spain. Hard at that. Dat God Van Persie. Dat God Robben. Dat Netherlands.

And Spain... well...









Casillas and Torres just put on two of the worst big match performances in recent history, if not just straight up ever for Christ's sake :lol


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

I really think that Chile has a chance of beating Spain and qualify in the rounds of 16. And I'd rather see Chile playing than seeing Spain passing the ball over and over and not attemping a single long shot.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Robben :banderas

Robin :banderas

Casillas :banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas



ATF said:


> Okay, as a Portuguese myself


Why


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

HAHAAAAAAAA unreal performance. Crushing all the Eredivisie haters. Martins Indi, De Vrij, Janmaat, Cillessen, Blind (2 assists), Wijnaldum and Veltman easily held their own. 

Also fuck Diego Costa, diving every moment he got.



Botchamaniac45 said:


> Shit Refreeing
> Hope they don't have that dickhead refree on the final
> sorry or cussing


I agree, the referee was shit. He heavily favored Spain most of the match 



Botchamaniac45 said:


> Australia vs Spain 30-0 Next Week


U mad? :robben



Botchamaniac45 said:


> If Netherlands wins the world cup, the world will end


U mad? :robben2



Spanish Lariato said:


> There is no way Netherlands gonna surpass the first round. It's only that Spain is abysmal


U mad?! :robben2


----------



## #BRIEMODE (Jun 13, 2014)

:woy:jones:twat:hendo

England to flop as usual.




I'll miss :terry never forget the big man :terry1


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

BruceLeGorille said:


> World cup this year will be for Germany, Holland or France.
> 
> MVP will be Balotelli





BruceLeGorille said:


> Underdog man! I always put a little hope in a team that nobody will see winning. And also because we go to Amsterdam to smoke weed and fuck bitches


I TOLD YALL N********


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

Paradise Hero said:


> I really think that Chile has a chance of beating Spain and qualify in the rounds of 16. And I'd rather see Chile playing than seeing Spain passing the ball over and over and not attemping a single long shot.


I hope so.

We have a real option of wining the group now, even losing to Spain.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

BruceLeGorille said:


> I TOLD YALL N********


Yes, because the World Cup is over and Holland have won. Congrats. You were right.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

Damn, we were kind of seeing this coming in Spain, but 1-5 is just too much. No idea why we still play with Barça's midfield instead of Atlético. Koke should start and Del Bosque should have called Gabi. Fábregas, Xavi and Busquets are just awful this year, but Del Bosque is really conservative with his players, he just won't change the team. Let's see if this humilliation is enough for him to realize. You just can't win a match without players who run. Only Iniesta played well tonight IMO.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Man I want Spain to get knocked out so bad. Please Chile. 

Sanchez to GOAT on Spain.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Imagine if Australia defeats Spain


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Paradise Hero said:


> I really think that Chile has a chance of beating Spain and qualify in the rounds of 16. And I'd rather see Chile playing than seeing Spain passing the ball over and over and not attemping a single long shot.


:banderas.

Seriously tho, I think Spain will go strong after this loss.
Inb4 Del Bosque beating the players..


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

MaybeLock said:


> Damn, we were kind of seeing this coming in Spain, but 1-5 is just too much. No idea why we still play with Barça's midfield instead of Atlético. Koke should start and Del Bosque should have called Gabi. Fábregas, Xavi and Busquets are just awful this year, but Del Bosque is really conservative with his players, he just won't change the team. Let's see if this humilliation is enough for him to realice. You just can't win a match without players who run. Only Iniesta played well tonight IMO.


That's because Iniesta and Busi are still better than any other midfielder that Spain has. 

Xavi is debatable, and probably shouldn't play 90 minutes because of his age.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

:robben2 :rvp

I believe RVP can fly :rkelly


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

Spain got crushed

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

Chile line-up: Bravo, Isla, Medel, Jara, Mena, Aranguiz, Diaz, Vidal, Valdivia, Vargas, Sanchez

LET'S DO THIS


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Pedro Vicious said:


> Spain got crushed
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


No way!?


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

EGame said:


> That's because Iniesta and Busi are still better than any other midfielder that Spain has.
> 
> Xavi is debatable, and probably shouldn't play 90 minutes because of his age.


Iniesta is, he was the best today in Spain, but Busquets is just awful this year. I'd rather play with Koke/Alonso in the midfield. But we know Del Bosque is in love with Busquets, so I don't think he's going to change that. Still believe Gabi should be in the team thoug.


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

Netherlands surely the favourites now?..That fernando miss in the end:-D


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

MaybeLock said:


> Iniesta is, he was the best today in Spain, but Busquets is just awful this year. I'd rather play with Koke/Alonso in the midfield. But we know Del Bosque is in love with Busquets, so I don't think he's going to change that. Still believe Gabi should be in the team thoug.


Spain has super Javi Martinez in the squad


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

The referees were blind, Daley Blind


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

asdf0501 said:


> Chile line-up: Bravo, Isla, Medel, Jara, Mena, Aranguiz, Diaz, Vidal, Valdivia, Vargas, Sanchez
> 
> LET'S DO THIS


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

StonecoldGoat said:


> Netherlands surely the favourites now?


One game means nothing. I still wouldn't be surprised if they botch it and don't win against Australia. Can also see Spain get to the SF even. They've lost their opener last year and still won it all (wasn't this type of a crushing defeat, but still...).


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Chile: We're Here :mark:


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Botchamaniac45 said:


> Imagine if Australia defeats Spain


Yeah but no.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Bummed I missed the Netherlands/Spain game. But now that work is done for the day, I got 9 whole days of nothing to do but watch soccer!


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Quasi Juice said:


> U mad?! :robben2


I'm not mad mate. I've always liked the Oranje but this match was a mirage. Your true level will be displayed against Chile, a far batter team than today's Spain. I hope Holland does well but the prospects are not bright yet.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

C'mon Valdivia!!!!!!!1


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Going with Chile 3-0 Australia in this one.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

Man what a beatiful ambient for the team


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

biscuits is terrible


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

ITV woating with their pundits.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Spanish Lariato said:


> I'm not mad mate. I've always liked the Oranje but this match was a mirage. Your true level will be displayed against Chile, a far batter team than today's Spain. I hope Holland does well but the prospects are not bright yet.


Yup. Not bright at all. They only beat the World Cup champions 5-1 just now.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Hell yeah we beat Spain 5-1!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

FUCK that was simply....................brilliant


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

90 seconds in and Chile hasn't scored yet?!?!?!

WTF??????


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Redd Foxx said:


>


Incredibly disrespectful to Pinto. 

Casillas went more potato in that match more than Pinto did in his entire career at Barca. 

Anyways, 

Straya kunts


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Let's go Kangaroos and the outback like


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Lets go australia lol...


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Quasi Juice said:


> Yup. Not bright at all. They only beat the World Cup champions 5-1 just now.


Spain is not that Spain anymore. Boring, predictable, old and exposed.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Hopefully the rumours of Everton bidding for De Vrij are true. 

Hopefully he bombs the rest of the tournament to keep the price down :side:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Seriously Chile, stop playing with your prey and score a goal already!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Spanish Lariato said:


> Spain is not that Spain anymore. *Boring, predictable*, old and exposed.


So the usual.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

ALEXXXSIIIIIIISSSSS SANNNNNCHEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Sanchez :banderas


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

There we go!!!!

1-0 Chile. What a weird scramble that was in the box.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Redd Foxx said:


>


:banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

GIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


SANCHEZ GOAT.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Horrid defending and keeping right there... yeck.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

2-0!!!!!!


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Already 2-0.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

LOL 2-0 already,this is going to be a epic rape.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

STRAYA KUNTS


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

and minutes later it's 2-0!!!!

This is going to be another ugly onesided beatdown!


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Liam Miller said:


> So the usual.


More or less for the casual viewer but at least in the last WC there was some complexity and B plans (like Navas and Llorente). And of course the players were better. Anyway we were ace at 2008 EC.

EDIT: Chile is gonna rape us so hard...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

O dear... this one is going to be ugly. Might need a mercy rule at this rate.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Australia will come back to win this


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

VALDIVIA :banderas


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

LOL Aussies


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Stick to woat sports like cricket lads.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

big question now is does Chile hit double digits?


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

If Spain does not pass the group stage will be super weird


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

More goals, please


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't think Australia is the worst team overall in this World Cup, but because of their pool of death it might look like they are when all is said and done.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

SóniaPortugal said:


> If Spain does not pass the group stage will be super weird


Would be like Italy, champion in 2006...Not passing the groups in 2010


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Comedy from Australia so far.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Defending champs France didn't get through in 2002 either.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Marcos 25063 said:


> Would be like Italy, champion in 2006...Not passing the groups in 2010


Wasn't it so for france as well in 2002? out in the groups after winning in 98?


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Spain have the bench to recover from this as long as they make the necessary changes. Javi Martinez is a must because of his height, strength and ball winning abilities and Casillas obviously must depart because that was just embarrassing. 

Robben went into Maradona mode for this game, a breathtaking display of speed, touch, vision and IQ. The take for his first goal brought back warm memories of the great Dennis Bergkamp.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Better for Brazil

De Gea has to get a chance


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> Wasn't it so for france as well in 2002? out in the groups after winning in 98?


Yes 

" The world champions went out of the Cup without even managing to score a goal and earned the unwanted record of the worst World Cup performance by a defending champion since 1934 (when Uruguay refused to defend the title)"


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Liam Miller said:


> Stick to woat sports like cricket lads.


Rugby,bro.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

No point getting carried away with Holland though as exciting as that was. They did something similar in Euro 2008, looking invincible in the group of death, scoring on nearly every offensive possession and then lamely going out to Russia in the QF. They are mad unpredictable.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

Fuck :side:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Nice hussle and then some patience for that goal. Pretty.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

If australia ties the match... :lmao :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Well fuck a kangaroo.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

well that was surprizing. Game on perhaps?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

:mark: chile just need two more 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

There have been 14 goals scored now in the first 4 games (with still 50 minutes to go)

The last time there was 14 or more goals scored within the first 4 games was 1958!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Come on Chile score at least 3 more


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

GOATHILL.

What a chance for 2-2. Australia not going down without a barney.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Really interested to see how this concludes, as well as the second round matchups of this round. Spain in trouble?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

what a waste of that free kick by Chile.

Great half for neutral fans!


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

If we want to score more, Vargas need to be more involved


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

RVP goal :banderas


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

at least we didnt roll over like a certain bunch of 'world champions'

came back very well after the horrorshow 5 minutes. the realism is that our players, and our league just arent up to standard, and won't be so possibly a decade at the very least.

all we want to see is some effort, tenacity and competitiveness. can't question any of that so far.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Holy fuck, I hope Casillas flops some more so the starting position can go to DDG :mark:


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

almost :lol:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

STRAYA KUNTS, STRAYA!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

this game has far surpassed my expectations for it.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

WILKINSON

Sign him Zubi, sign him!


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

I'm about to suffer a heart attack


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Aussies putting up a good fight.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I think there's another goal in this game yet. 

Maybe Chile on the counter attack with a few minutes left?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Stay on your feet and you had a play jackass...


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

the end.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Make the final 3-1 Chile!


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

GOOAAAL

Great, now move on to Spain


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Well now i want to see the chile - spain match,is going to be a good one lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Australia gave up those last 10 minutes. They had maybe one or two players hustling and trying, the rest would throw up their hands or flop. If there is one thing I hate, it's a team just clearly giving in like that.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

There have been some very fan friendly games the first two days! Loving it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Kabraxal said:


> Australia gave up those last 10 minutes. They had maybe one or two players hustling and trying, the rest would throw up their hands or flop. If there is one thing I hate, it's a team just clearly giving in like that.


No idea what fucking game your watching mate. Most of the players are dead tired, and not one of them was diving unlike that scrote Sanchez. We couldn't buy a free kick off that ref. Got absolutely dicked by poor refereeing. Deserved a draw from that game which is amazing given the first 15 mins.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Chile dark horses? :Jordan


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Rush said:


> No idea what fucking game your watching mate. Most of the players are dead tired, and not one of them was diving unlike that scrote Sanchez. We couldn't buy a free kick off that ref. Got absolutely dicked by poor refereeing. Deserved a draw from that game which is amazing given the first 15 mins.


O please, Cahil was moaning and flopping for any call he could get instead of playing through. Halloran (number 10) and many others would just stop running on a ball they could have contended for. As a team, Australia played a good middle, but they sucked at the beginning and disappeared at the end.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:tiAustralia above Spain


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Rush said:


> No idea what fucking game your watching mate. Most of the players are dead tired, and not one of them was diving unlike that scrote Sanchez. We couldn't buy a free kick off that ref. Got absolutely dicked by poor refereeing. Deserved a draw from that game which is amazing given the first 15 mins.


This. Obviously not dicked as bad as we'd usually be by FIFA at least...


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Aussies gave a pretty good account of themselves there, could have easily packed it in at 2-0 but credit to them for sticking with it and having Chile reeling for a good chunk of the second half.

That third goal could prove vital in this group as the possibility of three teams finishing on 6 is looking likely.

HEY DA, how are you feeling about all of these GOATS racking up 2 goals in game 1?



Kabraxal said:


> Australia gave up those last 10 minutes. They had maybe one or two players hustling and trying, the rest would throw up their hands or flop. If there is one thing I hate, it's a team just clearly giving in like that.


Hustling? Flop? What is this?

The game was stretched for the entire second half, Australia put a shift in and were knackered at the end. The furthest thing from "giving in".


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Kabraxal said:


> O please, Cahil was moaning and flopping for any call he could get instead of playing through. Halloran (number 10) and many others would just stop running on a ball they could have contended for. As a team, Australia played a good middle, but they sucked at the beginning and disappeared at the end.


Thou doth not a clue what thou is on abouteth.

Your posts are flopping.

Turkmenistan


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Kabraxal said:


> Australia gave up those last 10 minutes. They had maybe one or two players hustling and trying, the rest would throw up their hands or flop. If there is one thing I hate, it's a team just clearly giving in like that.


dont discuss things you obviously have no clue about

fantastic effort from us, didn't deserve that 3rd goal after matching them for the entire 2nd half. we don't have the stars of chile but we battled and fought very well. shame about how it ended but they were just dead tired


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Vader said:


> Thou doth not a clue what thou is on abouteth.
> 
> Your posts are flopping.
> 
> Turkmenistan


Did that make sense to you when you typed? Because it's nonsense in reality.

And if you guys can't concede at least Cahil, it shows who has no clue here.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Meanwhile in the French camp...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Aussie fans.. I was fucking rooting for your teams. Get your panties out of the twist their in and realise you can call out a team that had fought until the 85th minute and then disappeared and had one player moaning for every call he could milk and flopping in the box instead of staying on his feet and contending. 

But please, keep calling me clueless for actually being objective for a team I WANTED TO FUCKING WIN! Christ...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Kabraxal said:


> Aussie fans.. I was fucking rooting for your teams. Get your panties out of the twist their in and realise you can call out a team that had fought until the 85th minute and then disappeared and had one player moaning for every call he could milk and flopping in the box instead of staying on his feet and contending.
> 
> But please, keep calling me clueless for actually being objective for a team I WANTED TO FUCKING WIN! Christ...


u wot m8? I swer on the queens lyfe I will wrek u. fite me irl.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Chile were pretty brutal after half an hour. They could do with someone over 5ft10 in defence.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

LOL @ 23 People who voted for Spain


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Kabraxal said:


> Aussie fans.. I was fucking rooting for your teams. Get your panties out of the twist their in and realise you can call out a team that had fought until the 85th minute and then disappeared and had one player moaning for every call he could milk and flopping in the box instead of staying on his feet and contending.
> 
> But please, keep calling me clueless for actually being objective for a team I WANTED TO FUCKING WIN! Christ...


34 year old who was running for 90 minutes and being battered in physical contests with medel and jara all game runs out of puff at the end of the game, therefore he must've given up.

get a clue


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

Waffelz said:


> Chile were pretty brutal after half an hour. They could do with someone over 5ft10 in defence.



We're the shortest team on the tournament, it was not difficult to see that we will have problems on that area. Specially facing a team with good headers. Luckily enough for us, Bravo saved the oher chance they had

And again, we need Vargas more involved if we want to get a result against Holland or Spain. Vidal was a bit cold also, but that was expected after not seeing football on some time. He needs to be better against Spain


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Aussies played really well which blows aa if chile got one more goal would have won some money 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## #BRIEMODE (Jun 13, 2014)

Aussies getting beat by vanilla midgets :warner1


:Jordan


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Seabs said:


> *Pretty sure Mexico are garbage these days and Cameroon aren't that great either. Croatia should pick up 6 points and go through 2nd quite easily tbh.*


Didn't look garbage m8. I'll take this as a glorious victory until they fuck up against Croatia.

fyi if Kiz gets BIG TIMMY CAHILL then I want SUPER MATTHEW LECKIE.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> 34 year old who was running for 90 minutes and being battered in physical contests with medel and jara all game runs out of puff at the end of the game, therefore he must've given up.
> 
> get a clue


Cahil fucking flopped as bad as Costa and fucking Fred. Halloran was a bloody sub and he wasn't finishing runs. True contenders and those with heart finish it regardless of how long the match is. We've seen people run for a full extra time to penalties and still pushing hard. If you don't like some of these getting called out.. then tell them to play through like Leckie was. That guy had bloody cramps but you could see him pushing through it and giving it EVERYTHING. 

I will fucking applaud those I see pushing and pushing... you start the hands up and jogging routine or flopping around like an idiot, sorry, but I'm going to call them out. But apparently that is just clueless to you... I suggest you look up the word and take of your homer glasses.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Remember when Fred was involved in everything Australia did, despite being 34, up front alone, with a team out if its depth, and jumping and chasing all night in conditions that aren't native to him? Yeah, me too. It was classic Fred. Classic Fred flopping with another World Cup goal. Flopping Australian Fred.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Cahill's airgame :lenny

Spain :deandre

I guess tiki taka is dead.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Good Game by Chile vs. Australia, well played


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

BkB Hulk said:


> Remember when Fred was involved in everything Australia did, despite being 34, up front alone, with a team out if its depth, and jumping and chasing all night in conditions that aren't native to him? Yeah, me too. It was classic Fred. Classic Fred flopping with another World Cup goal. Flopping Australian Fred.


If you had bothered to actually read my posts at the time it happened, you would realise the flopping I am referring to is sometimes called diving as well. Not that he bombed out and sucked the entire match. I mean, flopping on the pitch and should have kept your feet weren't clear enough for that point to get across?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Just posting this here to remind everyone why feminists are cunts who can't enjoy this lovely sport.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

nope, not generalising at all there gandhi

its not like the HEAD MOD on this very thread is smart, sexy, powerful woman who loves fitba


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sorry, didn't bother. I was going to make the effort to check your posts, but I decided that at 8:40 on a Saturday morning, just watching my team and not checking WF was enough. Lack of effort on my part, I know.

The rest of my point clearly stands against the assertion that he didn't contend. The one thing he did was contend. You can say other players run out extra time, but that's like saying all players have the capability to put effort like Cahill did in for 120 minutes (or 90 minutes). It's ridiculous to say he gave up when he was clearly buggered. Halloran is a young player who will learn, but he showed he's raw, not that he doesn't try.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i dont understand how anyone could have expected more from cahill

he almost played himself to death


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

BkB Hulk said:


> Sorry, didn't bother. I was going to make the effort to check your posts, but I decided that at 8:40 on a Saturday morning, just watching my team and not checking WF was enough. Lack of effort on my part, I know.
> 
> The rest of my point clearly stands against the assertion that he didn't contend. The one thing he did was contend. You can say other players run out extra time, but that's like saying all players have the capability to put effort like Cahill did in for 120 minutes (or 90 minutes). It's ridiculous to say he gave up when he was clearly buggered. Halloran is a young player who will learn, but he showed he's raw, not that he doesn't try.


I am calling him out for trying to draw fouls instead of simply charging the ball and continually content. That was the most egregious and if he had kept his feet he could have been trouble. It's something I hate no matter the team or player... don't dive/flop and try to draw the call. 

The rest of it was calling out the players not pushing. Leckie was the one guy that I was amazed with through and through.. dude was clearly a bit hurt near the end and he was still sprinting full tilt. That is what I like to see and I think if Halloran and others mirrored that, they might just have had an equaliser in the final 10. Hopefully the days off are good enough for Leckie because I think he was one of the best players on the pitch tonight. 

I applaud Australia for the effort... but if they had kept the foot fully down and the coach was riding a few guys a little harder, I think they could have easily won this. They were clearly the better team for the overall match. But after that final flurry, you could see a few just lose steam and really looked to have accepted the hard fought loss.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Relax aussies,you have a easy match next :troll


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Xapury said:


> Relax aussies,you have a easy match next :troll


Right now who knows... see if the Netherlands remain consistent because no one else has looked a real threat out there beside them. Tomorrow might shed light on England or Italy or both if they play like 2010 >.<


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

Kabraxal said:


> I am calling him out for trying to draw fouls instead of simply charging the ball and continually content. That was the most egregious and if he had kept his feet he could have been trouble. It's something I hate no matter the team or player... don't dive/flop and try to draw the call.
> 
> The rest of it was calling out the players not pushing. Leckie was the one guy that I was amazed with through and through.. dude was clearly a bit hurt near the end and he was still sprinting full tilt. That is what I like to see and I think if Halloran and others mirrored that, they might just have had an equaliser in the final 10. Hopefully the days off are good enough for Leckie because I think he was one of the best players on the pitch tonight.
> 
> I applaud Australia for the effort... *but if they had kept the foot fully down and the coach was riding a few guys a little harder, I think they could have easily won this. They were clearly the better team for the overall match.* But after that final flurry, you could see a few just lose steam and really looked to have accepted the hard fought loss.



Mmmmmm yeah..... no.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

asdf0501 said:


> Mmmmmm yeah..... no.


For the first 13 Chile were good... but til about the 85th they were simply passing the ball around while Australia focused on keeping the ball out of their net and counter attacking. It worked pretty well. Australia really shed light on how to attack Chile. luckily for Chile only one team in the group looks truly poised to exploit the ***** in that armour. I actually see Chile beating Spain right now. So they might not even have to worry about Holland at all.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

I don't know what game you saw then. Chile had the same amount or a few more oportunities than Australia and most of the Australian oportunities came from fast transitions after a chilean attack, basically the reason why Australia was dead tired at the end. The only exception to this was the goal, who came after a bad pass from Bravo

Even then, this was the match were Chile has more presure and that is historically our lowest point, Australia was also a bad match up based on the fact that their stronger point is our weakness. I'm confident on the ther two matches, specially after seeing what Spain did today


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Good win for chile, but with that level of play it will have problem if they meet brazil/Mexico/Croatia


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Botchamaniac45 said:


> LOL @ 23 People who voted for Spain


This poll is still fucking awful

Not having all the teams is despicable.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

asdf0501 said:


> I don't know what game you saw then. Chile had the same amount or a few more oportunities than Australia and most of the Australian oportunities came from fast transitions after a chilean attack, basically the reason why Australia was dead tired at the end. The only exception to this was the goal, who came after a bad pass from Bravo
> 
> Even then, this was the match were Chile has more presure and that is historically our lowest point, Australia was also a bad match up based on the fact that their stronger point is our weakness. I'm confident on the ther two matches, specially after seeing what Spain did today


I wasn't impressed by the lack of creativity once in the attacking third... it was all "pass pass pass... WIDE OPEN PERFECT TIME FOR A... pass". If they had used their possession more I would say they were better, but they weren't for most of this match. And it was weird, because those first two goals were just crisp and no hesitation... the rest of the match they seemed scared to pull the trigger unless they passed it around a few dozen times.


----------



## DanielWyatt (Dec 4, 2013)

#ESPNED was trending all night on twitter.Hillarious :lmao


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Luckily for Chile, Spain decided to take a burnt out David Villa and Fernando fucking Torres instead of Negredo/Llorente so they shouldn;t have as much problems dealing with an aerial threat.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Nothing wrong with taking David Villa, he helped Atletico to numerous successes this year and had consistent playing time. 

The mistakes were taking Fernando Torres and Iker Casillas.

Torres has absolutely no right being on that team and neither does Iker. Both are utter shit. 

Glad Spain were exposed though. The sooner they go out the better.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

RHCP Flea supporting Mexico? or just ranting at those referees. Whatever it is :bow


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Casillas was lolworthy against Holland. 

surprised after the first 15 minutes Chile looked like they would batter us, but we played quite well and deserved a draw from the game overall. a good effort, can't knock that.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Casillas is one of the greatest keepers but it's fair to say that his time is up now. He should be benched for the rest of the tournament.

Australia vs Chile was another good game in this so far enjoyable World Cup. It looked like Chile were going to rape Australia in the first 15 minutes but to their credit, they fought back the rest of the game and almost equalized.

There's been about 20 goals scored in 4 matches counting the ones that were disallowed. Hopefully the goalfest continues.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Kabraxal said:


> O please, Cahil was moaning and flopping for any call he could get instead of playing through. Halloran (number 10) and many others would just stop running on a ball they could have contended for. As a team, Australia played a good middle, but they sucked at the beginning and disappeared at the end.


You're on a windup surely. Cahill was getting hacked all game, and after his goal he was getting his shirt tugged the entire time. They 'disappeared' at the end b/c funnily enough playing fast, counter attacking football in Brazil in summer takes a lot out of you. The blokes were dead tired by the end. Huge difference between that and giving up. 



asdf0501 said:


> I don't know what game you saw then. Chile had the same amount or a few more oportunities than Australia *and most of the Australian oportunities came from fast transitions after a chilean attack,* basically the reason why Australia was dead tired at the end. The only exception to this was the goal, who came after a bad pass from Bravo
> 
> Even then, this was the match were Chile has more presure and that is historically our lowest point, Australia was also a bad match up based on the fact that their stronger point is our weakness. I'm confident on the ther two matches, specially after seeing what Spain did today


You say that like playing on the counter isn't a valid tactic. Definitely deserved a draw from this game. 3-1 is incredibly flattering to Chile.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Chile deserved to win. And they showed it twice where Cahill was holding the defenders shirt as well as the other way around.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

devastating result, but a really entertaining game, proud of the boys. would like to see halloran start in place of oar next up. i know tommy is young and will improve, but he was dreadful this morning, only made worse by leckie shining on the other wing. timmy was great too.

oh, and fuck you alexis sanchez. diving cunt.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

halloran was dreadful when he came on. looked scared to take on the game. can see why, he's only 3? caps into his career. i'd stick with oar, he's proven in the past he's quality. just looked a bit overawed, can't blame him.

i think it would be harsh to drop anyone, it was a good performance against a much better team. franjic for mcgowan will probably be the only change depending on the severity of franjic's hammy.

i think ange and the boys can really take a lot out of the performance. a lot of those guys can be confident that they matched chile for much of the game. many of those guys will play in the asian cup and the 2018 world cup, especially leckie and davidson.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

Rush said:


> You say that like playing on the counter isn't a valid tactic. Definitely deserved a draw from this game. 3-1 is incredibly flattering to Chile.


I'm never said otherwise. My point was that most of the Australian oportunities came after a losed oportunity from us

Another entire different thing is saying that with a little more of effort Australia could had beat us easy or that they were clearly the best team, which was the thing said above


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

but you weren't clearly the best team. for a long period chile were way off the pace, they misplaced passes and dropped their pressure. chile's first 15 mins aside it was a very even game. sure most of our chances came from chile screwing up, but we also put on some good pressure and forced mistakes.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

And i also agree with that. 

Problem basically was that we never had an answer for the crosses and the faster transitions, That and i believe that the team seemed to get relaxed with the early 2-0 and lowered the pressure, Vargas was a non factor for most of the match and the substitution with Pinilla came a little late, Vidal was also cold which give us little pressure on the middle. 

Happy for us our lowest pace gave us more legs at the end and we had a little of luck with the save Bravo made.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

who else voted for ghana to win besides me? show yourself!!!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

BIG TIMMY CAHILL now amongst 24 other players to have scored in 3 world cups. names such as beckham, batistuta, ronaldo, baggio, raul all join him in this company. pele and uwe seeler are at 4 world cups, if klose scores he joins those two.

really an outstanding achievement and deserving of all praise. he's just been so dependable on the big stage.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

StarzNBarz said:


> who else voted for ghana to win besides me? show yourself!!!


It's a public poll, yo.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

oh haha. thank you green light for having faith in ghana!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

StarzNBarz said:


> who else voted for ghana to win besides me? show yourself!!!


England not even in the list. :ti


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> halloran was dreadful when he came on. looked scared to take on the game. can see why, he's only 3? caps into his career. i'd stick with oar, he's proven in the past he's quality. just looked a bit overawed, can't blame him.
> 
> i think it would be harsh to drop anyone, it was a good performance against a much better team. franjic for mcgowan will probably be the only change depending on the severity of franjic's hammy.
> 
> i think ange and the boys can really take a lot out of the performance. a lot of those guys can be confident that they matched chile for much of the game. many of those guys will play in the asian cup and the 2018 world cup, especially leckie and davidson.


besides his debut, i have never been impressed by oar in any of the games i have seen of his on the international stage. he appears to always be overawed, to the point where i am dreading us having to go down his wing. even his goal was accidental. i am probably being extremely harsh and i do really hope he proves me wrong, by the way. wish we had kruse


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Netherlands was at 0 votes before their match against Spain, now on 5 :sansa

They're still not gonna win guys, might make it out of the group now but that's about it probably, quarter finals tops... :waffle


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Oar is much better than Halloran. It is a shame we don't have Kruse though.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Meanwhile, in the French camp....






Pretty sure Mavuba is now carrying Sakho's child


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Every nail in the tika-taka coffin makes me smile.

:brodgers










MOAR PLZ


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

^Very relevant


HAVE A NICE DAY, SPANIARDS


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Will hold my hands up, I thought this was the worst Dutch squad I'd seen picked in my lifetime and fully expected them to go out in the groups. I was very very wrong.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Costa ruined the game for Spain, he's meant to be a plan B but everytime they tried to do balls over the top to him and he was against RONCRETE. No chance son.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Spain aren't done at all. But Del Bosque is picking that team/squad on sentiment. The lack of innovation in there setup is ridiculous considering the talent they have. 

It's criminal that they still throw out the same players, regardless of form, play the same style regardless of how badly it's been exploited and how they just ignore blatantly better options.

They need to get the likes of DE GEA, Martinez, Koke, MATA, Navas, Pedro etc. involved. get some players who are actually in form and can offer something different than PASS TO FEET.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

navas will probably struggle to have an impact


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

The next starting team for Spain should be:

--------------------De Gea
-------Azpi--Ramos Martínez--Alba
---------------------Alonso 
------------------------Koke
----------------Silva-----Iniesta
-------------------Villa Pedro
I will even take Cesc as a false nine over yesterday crap.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Koke against Chile and Australia :banderas


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

http://www.espn.co.uk/football/sport/story/315415.html

report's are emerging that buffon has twisted his ankle and maybe a doubt against england.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> navas will probably struggle to have an impact


Not if they change their style of playing. 

De Gea

Azpi Ramos Martinez/Bartra Alba/Moreno

Koke/Busquets Iniesta

Navas Silva Pedro

Costa​
Something like that. With more emphasis on quick passing/movement rather than control.

Certain good players are going to have to be left out. It's just the nature of having a squad that string.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> Not if they change their style of playing.
> 
> De Gea
> 
> ...


Navas is going to struggle to make an impact sitting at home.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

No Arbeloa. No trophies

Time to drop the Barca WOATs who keep allowing themselves to be overrun too

EDIT: and if Buffon is injured, and his replacement is the same WOAT who played for Italy vs Fluminense the other day, then England are in for some good times


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

o i thought you were using the current squad and navas isnt in the squad hence DIFFICULTY


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Costa was as useful for Spain as Fred was for Brazil.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

WASN'T JUST TALKING ABOUT THIS WORLD CUP YOU FUCKING ROSEBUDS


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Sir Digby Chicken Caesar said:


> Koke against Chile and Australia :banderas


If it's not Koke it will be Busquets and at least Jorge is in good conditions and has more of a creative edge than Sergio. Australia is a different matter.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Fred was useful for creating space for others with unselfish runs off the ball, brother

Costa was useful for creating poop


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Playing Costa in a possession side is like using a Pikachu against an Onix tbh


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

But it was raining last night

So Costa's electric attacks should have worked

DO YOU EVEN WATCH THE CARTOON BRO?????


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> But it was raining last night
> 
> So Costa's electric attacks should have worked
> 
> DO YOU EVEN WATCH THE CARTOON BRO?????


You really are the Magikarp of posters.

:kagawa


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:homer4


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> Playing Costa in a possession side is like using a Pikachu against an Onix tbh


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Costa made a lot of good runs in the first half. He fucked up when he got the ball in all but one. Don't know what he was doing in the second half though. But then again, I don't know what Spain were doing.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I honestly do hope Spain don't make it through the group stage.

Netherlands & Chile! <3


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Blanquito dissapearing in the second half :bron3


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

Spanish Lariato said:


> The next starting team for Spain should be:
> 
> --------------------De Gea
> -------Azpi--Ramos Martínez--Alba
> ...


This should be it, but I would give Costa one more chance against Australia. He's used to play next to Villa, so he might be more comfortable. I didnt think he played so bad yesterday, he was just too isolated.

No more Torres pls Del Bosque. No idea why he is in the team instead of Llorente.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Martinez should be in midfield, or in the centre of a 3 man backline. Is there no other CBs in the squad besides Pique and Ramos?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Spain getting smashed like that was without doubt the best moment of football I've enjoyed since Bayern went to the Nou Camp last year and did a similar thing to Barca in the second half, with Robben on form that night too.

Even my brother who doesn't like football enjoyed it, put his iPad down when Robben made it 2-1 to watch it!

Spain/Chile on Wednesday now though.:mark: Hope Chile put the fuckers down.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Femto said:


> Martinez should be in midfield, or in the centre of a 3 man backline. Is there no other CBs in the squad besides Pique and Ramos?


Albiol


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Bearodactyl said:


> Netherlands was at 0 votes before their match against Spain, now on 5 :sansa
> 
> They're still not gonna win guys, might make it out of the group now but that's about it probably, quarter finals tops... :waffle














StonecoldGoat said:


> http://www.espn.co.uk/football/sport/story/315415.html
> 
> report's are emerging that buffon has twisted his ankle and maybe a doubt against england.


----------



## lax5150 (Oct 6, 2006)

Greece will win the world cup..


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I almost want Spain to be knocked out in the group stages, but to think - if they finish runners up in the group - they'd face Brazil in the KO stages, it makes me want to witness the would-be onslaught. But I do find Chile/Brazil more fascinating, with Chile knocking out Brazil so that we could all - except Europe and Uruguay (because they'd still be in it) - cheer for Messi as he strives towards that iconic moment! :messi


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm not much of a fan, but love it when the world champions get flogged.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll @ Iker taking blame for the loss. Just lollllllllllllllllllllllllllllll

-Bet he's taking blame for staying at a club where he has been replaced. 
-Bet he's taking blame for keeping captaincy even after only playing 2 entire league games in the season and was detrimental to Spain from the start 
-Bet he's taking blame for not giving up his spot to younger talents even though its obvious he's finished

lolllllllllllll

Hopefully this image will be the highlight of his world cup. 










Also Ramos is the main culprit of Spain's defensive failure. Pique hasn't played a match in nearly 2 months due to injury, so he's been way out of form. What's Ramos's excuse? Serves those cunts right for not taking MARC THE GOAT BARTRA to the tournament, who would have single handedly saved Spain's defence.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

EGame said:


> Lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll @ Iker taking blame for the loss. Just lollllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
> 
> -Bet he's taking blame for staying at a club where he has been replaced.
> -Bet he's taking blame for keeping captaincy even after only playing 2 entire league games in the season and was detrimental to Spain from the start
> ...


Actually on second thought, I'm glad they didn't take Bartra. They don't DERSERVE to have Barca players save their asses all the time.

Edit: Sheeeiiiit quoted post instead of editing it.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

del Bosque can't drop Xaviesta or Busi because of their reputation. If he does drop them and picks Mata/Silva/Martinez/Cesc and still fails, all the blame goes to his so called tactics, whereas if he fails with those legends, it would be because they have peaked. He's playing safe, tbh. Still baffling that Nando gets a look in but Negredo and Llorente weren't selected. Ah well, good for us.

The defense without Puyol looks shambolic.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Italian sports news outlet Sport Mediaset have tweeted that Italy goalkeeper Gianluigi Buffon has been ruled out of tonight's match against England with an ankle injury.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Watching the game again, Costa was just terrible, then Torres decides to show him who the true WOAT is and surpassed his performance. Depressing to watch knowing that these two are going to be our top 2 up front next season. Costa is so average, although he, unlike Torres makes himself available with his runs so that's at least a good thing.

ROBBEN was incredible, 7 years since 2007 :jose


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Gandhi said:


>


:duck


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

ADH said:


> Albiol


lel nvm then


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

England/Italy in 8 hours :mark:

time for sleep.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

We'll beat italy 1-0 or 2-1, sturridge dive to win a pena :woy

Juninho and seedorf bbc pundits :mark:


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

I want a rooney hatrick today to silence all the critics.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Not moving from my couch once all day. 

4 World Cup games, Sask Roughriders preseason opener, and UFC tonight.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

StonecoldGoat said:


> I want a rooney hatrick today to silence all the critics.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Greece better not break the streak of good entertaining games. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Is 'Teo' actually good? 'coz the Argentine league isn't very good at all. Surprised Martinez/Bacca both missing out. Cuadrado hopefully does something here as he's in my team.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

If Falcao was there, I'd be picking Colombia to win this one.

But since he's not, I'm predicting a 1-1 draw in this one.


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Despite Greece eliminated my country in the qualyifing playoff, I hope they do well today.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Come on Colombia. James, Cuadrado and Ibarbo :mark:


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeeeeeeeeeees

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Already 1-0. :lol

I like the fact that one of the commentators from my country was already shouting "GOAL" before the ball actually got into the back of the net :lmao


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Wasn't expecting Colombia to score early, but glad they did!

Prevents Greece from going into a defensive shell.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Game day.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Holy smokes is the crowd ever a sea of yellow. The Brazilian game wasn't even that yellow.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

That Greek keeper fucked up big time with that goal. Not as bad as Ca5-1llas, but still. The less boring, defensive football I gotta see, the better.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

oh, I miss Armero on palmeiras.....He make things like this hahaha:


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Where the fuck are Greece fans? The entire stadium is Yellow.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I always feel bad for commentators on Greek games. I wouldn't even know where to begin on how to pronounce half their names


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice playing from Columbia so far. ENG-ITA still to come :mark: 1 AM my time, but it's worth it.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Such a boring game.-_-


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Buffon being held out of the match against England due to ankle injury. First I'm hearing about this.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

RKing85 said:


> Buffon being held out of the match against England due to ankle injury. First I'm hearing about this.


Sirigu is just as capable to be honest, can't see it making an awful lot of difference.


Proper buzzing for tonight, can't remember the last time I was the excited about watching the national side.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Not overly familiar with Sirigu. He plays for PSG and that's all I know about him.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I hope Greece left the plane running. They heading home :mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Greece has to score in about the next 5 minutes if they want to have any chance of a result.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Mr.Cricket said:


> Where the fuck are Greece fans? The entire stadium is Yellow.


Greeks couldn't afford the flight.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lolllllllllllllllllllllllllll Greece


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

Columbia looked good even without falcao. When was the last time a world cup had so many goals in the opening few games? This world cup surely must rank high.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

StonecoldGoat said:


> Columbia looked good even without falcao. When was the last time a world cup had so many goals in the opening few games? This world cup surely must rank high.


One of the commentators said the most since Sweden 1958.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Well the English will fix that.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Diego Forlan to GOAT again? :banderas


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Sterling will be playing in the #10 role according to twitter

Woy must have been on the phone to the Brendanator 

Sterling #10


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Are you ready to witness another rape?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

My prediction for this one is 3-0 Uruguay. Although that might be conservative. This one could be ugly.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

C'mon Uruguay :mark: :mark:


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Big chance for Joel Campbell to make a name for himself. Would rather him over Sanogo.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Hart; Johnson, Cahill, Jagielka, Baines; Gerrard, Henderson; Rooney, Sterling, Welbeck; Sturridge.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Sterling starting for England :homer Roy with that attacking threat let's hope he knows how to use them all


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Come on Costa Rica upset these fuckers.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

well done by the ref to call the push there and not the handball.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

How many more hours until Italy kicks some ass? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Parker said:


> How many more hours until Italy kicks some ass?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


3.

I just heard about Buffon... I was already worried about our defense, now this, fuck.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

2 hours and 45 minutes. 

15 minutes in yet and Uruguay hasn't scored yet. That might be the biggest surprize of the World Cup so far.


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

What a hand from Uruguay


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Cavani gonna be supplying the lels this World Cup as expected, brothers

Sit back and enjoy


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Italy :ti Roy's boys about to put the world on notice with a Netherlands like demolition of the Italians


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

We'll beat uruguay :woy, we'll even be nice and not tell jones to take suarez out before the game.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

God, the refs have been awful.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

good call by the official there.

The Costa Rican was giving him a hug.

1-0 Uruguay


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

The World Cup referees this year sure do love calling for penalties.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

that one was a penalty.

I don't even hug my wife that closely.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

New level of strange officiating: giving the right call for the wrong reason.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Probably the only PK that was actually a good call so far in this World Cup. And this is coming from the ref that screwed Benfica in the Europe League finals :side:

Anyway, this match isn't even half-way through and it already has been more entertaining than Colombia/Greece in its entirety.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Still not been a 0-0 at the World Cup, I reckon Italy-England will be the 1st


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

CAMPBELL GOATING


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Start Campbell over Giroud nxt season plz and thx


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Good to see that there might finally be somebody to bring a bit of credibility to the name Joel


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

Lugano is a wall


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

#ITA Starting XI vs #ENG Sirigu; Chiellini, Barzagli, Paletta, Darmian; De Rossi; Verratti, Pirlo, Marchisio; Candreva; Balotelli

England team to face Italy - Hart, Johnson, Cahill, Jagielka, Baines, Henderson, Gerrard, Sterling, Welbeck, Rooney, Sturridge.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Black Jesus said:


> Start Campbell over Giroud nxt season plz and thx


You're going to be stuck with Giroud and Sanogo and you're gonna like it












Mainboy said:


> England team to face Italy - Hart, Johnson, Cahill, Jagielka, Baines, Henderson, Gerrard, Sterling, Welbeck, Rooney, Sturridge.


Aw shiet it's Radio Raheem time. If Woy plays Sturridge on the wing :cuss:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Rooney starting. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

We've seen no sexy women in the crowd what is wrong with these cameras unk


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

That pitch in Manaus :ti


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Waffelz said:


> Rooney starting. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> Rooney starting. :lmao :lmao :lmao


I think Rooney will have a good tournament this time it helps he has Sturridge to take the goal scoring pressure off him, he will do his bit


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Liam Miller said:


>


Nothing against England at all but I hope Rooney flops hard.

Prick.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

lol @ that douchefuck Balotelli still playing.

Ciro Immobile plz


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Slient Alarm said:


> *Nothing against England at all* but I hope Rooney flops hard.
> 
> Prick.


You must be the only Irishman, unless you count guys like townsend.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm rooting for Liverpool and Friends too man


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> I'm rooting for Welbeck and Friends too man



:welbeck


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Why is that Uruguay defender with different color boots?


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

Costa Rica can be the the upset of the day at this rate


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

1-1!?! YES


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

HA screw you Uruwoats.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

CAMPBEEELLLLLLL THE GOOOOOOOAAAAAATTTTTTTTT

CAMPBELL CAMPBELL CAMPBELL CAMPBELL CAMPBELL CAMPBELL CAMPBELL CAMPBELL CAMPBELL CAMPBELL CAMPBELL CAMPBELL CAMPBELL CAMPBELL CAMPBELL CAMPBELL CAMPBELL CAMPBELL CAMPBELL CAMPBELL CAMPBELL CAMPBELL CAMPBELL CAMPBELL CAMPBELL CAMPBELL CAMPBELL CAMPBELL CAMPBELL CAMPBELL CAMPBELL CAMPBELL CAMPBELL CAMPBELL CAMPBELL CAMPBELL CAMPBELL CAMPBELL CAMPBELL CAMPBELL CAMPBELL CAMPBELL CAMPBELL CAMPBELL CAMPBELL CAMPBELL CAMPBELL 

CAMBELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

JOEL :mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

could see that coming.

Uruguay needs to get their heads out of their asses.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

WTF uruguay...


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

:wall nah 4 real this lad shits on Giroud & Sano


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Good to see that there might finally be somebody to bring a bit of credibility to the name Joel


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Uruguay :ti :ti time for Suarez


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

LOL

too much for that Uruguay hype


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck













































:suarez2


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OHHHH MYYYYY GOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

GOOOOOOOAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

LOL uruguay woating.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

SCENES!!!!!!!


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

OH MY GAWD


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

HOLY. CRAP.

What's up w/this World Cup and massively surprising outcomes and happenings (the rape of Spain, the Aussies fighting back, now this)?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

HOLY SHIT!!!!!!


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Uruguay have been playing like shit this match.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Uruguay wankers ruining my bet.



Liam Miller said:


> You must be the only Irishman, unless you count guys like townsend.


Townsend is about as Irish as Hornswoggle.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Uruguay is Spaining right now. Haha.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Justice for Ghana :suarez1


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

WE WANT 3 WE WANT 3!

COSTA GOATRICO


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Bah Gawd what a comeback :jr


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

:duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck



Good result for England this tho.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

Man, Uruguay can't connect two or three clean passes


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

England finishing 3rd behind Costa Rica and Italy :cena4


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Dat costa rica defense :duck


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Costa Rica winning in the soccer MyGull :jbl


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

The World Cup so far has been amazing


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

There are probably tens of thousands of people all over the world who have called the first 5 games correctly.

We are 15 minutes away from 0 people having called the first 6 games correctly.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

LOL


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Uruguay WOATS :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Unbelievable!!!!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

LEL


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Suarez is gonna do something desperate against England.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

This is crazy, when was the last world cup that started out this crazy?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Fuck this I'm Costa Rica now

Come on u GOATS


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Lol @ Lugano's face :lol


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

So Italy and England need to end worrying about Uruguay and start worrying about Costa Rica


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

What a world cup we are having :-D:-D.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Best WC since 98.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Uruguay losing to Costa Rica? Unpredictability, yeah, I'm loving this World Cup so far. :mark:


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

5 minutes of what?!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Was suarez crying? :duck :duck :duck :duck


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

What a sore losers


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Well done ref, fuck off uruguay you dirty cheating fucking bastards.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Good for costa rica,big surprise.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

stupid from Perreira.

Can't bitch about that one.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice to see a good ref for a change.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Perreira :duck

Cavani :duck 

Uruguay :duck 

What a bunch of failures :maury


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Bye Bye Maxi Pereira 













Here is a picture of a GOAT Goalie :clap 
Victoria a Los Ticos


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

JOEL "THE GOAT" CAMPBELL :duck

URUGUAY DEFENSE :duck

COSTA RICA WINNING THE GROUP PLZ :duck


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

OH MY FUCKING GOD PLZ STOP WITH THE FUCKING DUCK SMILEY YOU GREEKS

Campbell is a major talent. My word


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

England - italy next :mark:

Mario balotelli the GOAT!!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> OH MY FUCKING GOD PLZ STOP WITH THE FUCKING DUCK SMILEY YOU GREEKS
> 
> Campbell is a major talent. My word


:duck





























































:duck


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

This is the year of the underdogs, WE HAVE ROSE ABOVE THE GREATS.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Okay, so, Spain got raped, the stadiums haven't collapsed yet, the Aussies fought back a relatively big threat (though they still lost), and now Costa Rica owned Uruguay. If England/Italy doesn't end in a 0-0, this is a top 5 World Cup ever easily.

_Let alone if Portugal gets at least one on the germans... Faith on you, team..._


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

The streak of awesome matches keeps on going. Please England and Italy, don't put on a boring display!

Good for Costa Rica to surprise everyone with the complete domination of Uruguay when no one thought it was possible.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

In this World Cup is only Goals, even in the game that was 1-0 (in realiade was 4 goals)


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

it's here :mark:
this is gonna be a good game
UNIVISION IS THE GOAT NETWORK :clap
SUBE LA ADRENALINA


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Italy-England, the day just gets better and better :mark:


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Just so long as we don't embrass ourselves I will be happy. 2-1 England 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

1-0 England.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

COME ON ENGLAND COME ON ENGLAND COME ON ENGLAND COME ON ENGLAND


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Thierry Henry acting shifty as fuck tonight in the bbc studio think he's been on the loopy juice


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

The GOAT Duo


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Henry is baked

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Henry is baked
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:ti probably needed it to get through the night with Rio, Shearer and Linekar


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

In Punk We Trust said:


> :ti probably needed it to get through the night with *Rio*, Shearer and Linekar


U wot m8

Imagine if he was on itv and had to sit next chiles, just think about that.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Liam Miller said:


> U wot m8
> 
> Imagine if he was on itv and had to sit next chiles, just think about that.


He'd smash the glass and dive out the studio


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Gigi isn't playing today, he was like Deal With It, dem shades.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

RIO WITH DAT BURN!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Ferdinand :ti Vialli just got ruined


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Missed it, what did Rio say?


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Liam Miller said:


> Missed it, what did Rio say?


Showed an Interview with Vialli then he made a comment saying he wasn't competing for trophies when he was at Chelsea, Thierry Henry is high as a kite as well making for great viewing


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

ENGLAND VS ITALY IN JUST 10 MINUTES! :mark:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

These fucking idiots wont shut up about Pirlo. 

Christ, it's a fucking headache to listen to.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

GOAT World Cup already and we haven't seen Mezzi Ronaldo or POGBA


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I hope the front four aren't static and are constantly interchanging.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

:mario :mario :mario


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

thinking this match is going to end in a draw.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Cone on England into them!!!!!!


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Rooney struggling in the heat, maybe if he took the long sleeves off he'd do alright


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Hart is going Casillas any time in this match


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Welbeck, sterling and henderson having good games so far.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Italy :ti can't handle some pace it seems


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

MARCHISIO :mark:


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Fantastic strike

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

What a screamer!


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Italy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I called it England will be the worst team (points) in the world cup


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LAWD.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Pretty epic goal, Italy.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Ugh. I had no commentator for about 5 minutes, and now he's back but his audio track is about 3 seconds behind the video feed.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

All the Scottish cheering Italy :ti


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Sturridge doing the dance :mark:


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Sturridge equalizer!


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

PACE PACE PACE PACE


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Well in wayne and danny.


Physio injured himself?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Sturridge!!!!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

And England equalizes!

I'm loving this World Cup!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

STURRIDGE SCORING AND DANCING LIKE A BELLEND! :mark:


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

This WC is just the sex :wall


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

What is happening on the english bench?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Did England just injure their own physio? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Great game so far. Awesome WC.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Did England just injure their own physio?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yes, supposedly suffered a broken ankle in the celebrations


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

What was hart doing.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

Goal of the tournament if Balotelli actually pulled that


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

England's defending pretty well, good show.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

GOAT World Cup indeed. I love England's verticallity and Italia is all that Spain should aim for. England should keep on exploiting Paletta's zone. Also a pass from Pirlo is orgasm worthy.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Man, This game is good :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fycking awesome first half


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

What an outstanding half of football!

Great stuff!


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

This World Cup :sturridge


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Liam Miller said:


> What was hart doing.


Being Hart.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

What a World Cup so far :moyes1


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

more excitement in this World Cup so far then I got all season at Elland Road


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I love this game. :moyes1


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Those pair of passes from Rooney and Sterling to set-up the Sturridge goal :yum:

We can beat these


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

Spanish Lariato said:


> *GOAT World Cup indeed.* I love England's verticallity and Italia is all that Spain should aim for. England should keep on exploiting Paletta's zone. Also a pass from Pirlo is orgasm worthy.


Nahhh that would be France 98


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

What if we got a second half like Spain/Hollan :moyes1 :moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

EGame said:


> These fucking idiots wont shut up about Pirlo.
> 
> Christ, it's a fucking headache to listen to.


Like yourself, and messi :cool2


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

God.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Come on England wanna see a goal from Raheem he is the GOAT


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> What if we got a second half like Spain/Hollan :moyes1 :moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1


 which side will make 4 goals ? :shaq2


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

If the matches continue on this roll, 2014 has the potential to be the greatest World Cup. I can't really speak historically since I've only actively watched since 2002 (and remember very little from 98) but this surpasses all the previous ones in the new millennium so far.

Don't care for England at all but I'm cheering them tonight because I can't stand Italy and they are Germany's kryptonite which means I automatically want them to lose.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Marcos 25063 said:


> which side will make 4 goals ? :shaq2


England :troll


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

wkdsoul said:


> Like yourself, and messi :cool2


Say that to face and not online and see what happens.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

SUPER MARIO :mark:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:dance:dance:dance


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Super Mario!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Goodluck in 2018 England.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

This match just keeps getting better and better. :dance


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

2-1!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

BALOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

GOAT World Cup


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Baines lel, does sturridge even pass?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Falling over the ref, for fuck sake.

Go home, Gerrard.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Baines is woeful should have took Ashley Cole


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

This WC is sex


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

Sirigu is going to do a Casillas on any moment


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

Hey i just saw Henderson!


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

asdf0501 said:


> Sirigu is going to do a Casillas on any moment


wot? sirigu will goat fo italy rest of the match


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Man, my fucking relatives came to visit me right at the START OF THE FUCKING GAME! They finally left, FORZA AZZURI!!!


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Classic Rooney

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

kimino said:


> wot? sirigu will goat fo italy rest of the match


No. He has been doubting in almost all of the corners or crosses, seem a little insecure

and as i wirte this, he makes a save. Fuck me


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

this world cup is a thousand times better than 2010.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Anyone else really hate Balotelli? he's like the John Cena of football


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

In Punk We Trust said:


> Anyone else really hate Balotelli? he's like the John Cena of football


More like CM Punk.

Good but not quite as good as he or his annoying fans would like to think he is.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Lol Rooney

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

LOL Rooney


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:maury


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

That free kick and save from the Italian keeper. :mark:


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Rooney :kobe11


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

LMAO @ Rooney


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Sturridge off, not Rooney?

Okey dokey.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:lmao how has rooney made 90 mins

:woy with the same problems as :moyes1, not brave enough to take rooney off. Should have taken him of instead of welbeck


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

God rooney needs to be dropped 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

united_07 said:


> :lmao how has rooney made 90 mins
> 
> :woy with the same problems as :moyes1, not brave enough to take rooney off. Should have taken him of instead of welbeck


If I was some crackpot conspiracy theorist, I'd say Nike have a hand in it.

There's been so many times when Rooney has fucking appalling and finishes 90 minutes, it's ridiculous.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

lol rooney


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

England losing :duck

:mario


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

Pirlo :banderas


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

It seems European players are gonna struggle this world cup, dont think cant handle the weather of brazil


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

kimino said:


> It seems European players are gonna struggle this world cup, dont think cant handle the weather of brazil


To be fair isn't this like one of only 4 games in this dreaded stadium thats at high altitude?


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

Pirlo is the greatest center midfielder of all time.Period


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

great game.Dat Pirlo Free Kick


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Deserved

Never write Italy off


The Uruguay game is massive

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

:mario :mario :mario :mario :mario GOAT!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

That'll do:maury:duck:ti:HA


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Italy got this group in the bag now.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Lallana should have started. England need to end the 'zomg pace' obsession


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Uruguay vs. England is gonna be awesome now. Its basically an elimination match, and a draw probably screws them both.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

C'MON BABY!


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Ashley Cole should've been playing at this WC.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Nightmare_SE said:


> Italy got this group in the bag now.


Costa Rica with motivation, Uruguay in the need of 2 wins, yeah england may end with 0 points, and im betting Costa Rica and Italy will pass next round


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Not looking forward to the imminent Balotelli wank-fest. Must win now against Uruguay 



Nightmare_SE said:


> Italy got this group in the bag now.


Costa Rica is going to pump your ass


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Bad performance from England after going down 2-1. No fighting spirit.

Please finish behind PIRLO and GOATsta Rica.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

England let down by their older players, Rooney, Gerrard and Baines were all poor. Didnt see the point of wasting a substitution on Wilshere.

No way should rooney be starting the next game, would like to see Shaw start instead of Baines as well.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Im wondering what would be a bigger upset, Mexico winning group A, or Costa Rica winning group D


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Rooney was so terrible. I don't think I've ever seen a corner worse than the one he took and that's just what stood out the most about his poor performance.

Italy played well on defense and Pirlo is simply great.

Don't know if I can be arsed with Japan vs Cote D'Ivoire but this is the World Cup and excitement is in the air, so I'll watch even if it's 3 AM.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Henry talking about a player creating bad press lol. Shut up you cheating genius wanker.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

NEWS ALERT RIO: Scoring records mean jack shit in international football anymore.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Balotelli trolling England. lel.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

That Rooney corner was so awful :lmao

:bron3

Baines was pretty disappointing, too.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Half an hour from now....Italian Teams Hotel........


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Baines looked completely out of his depth.

Italy's defence looked rather shit but their keeping of the ball was brilliant. Right back looked good.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Not looking forward to the imminent Balotelli wank-fest. Must win now against Uruguay
> 
> 
> 
> Costa Rica is going to pump your ass












Man if Costa Rica win this group that would be one of the greatest upsets in recent years that I can think of.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

As a neutral, that was an outstanding game.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

SIAMO VINCERE
Great Game 
Ivory Coast vs. Japan is Next
The land of Anime vs. The Land of Ivory


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow, we lack so much in the final third, opening half hour we we're getting the ball into the middle and creating problems but there is no end product. Sterling was outstanding and our best player on the night.

Rooney, as good as he can be, he just cannot perform on an international stage, he has the Uruguay game to redeem himself but he may be lucky to get a start. The miss that could have brought it back to 2-2 was bad enough but that corner was something else. In the end he tried to hard to create something and just kept fucking it up.

We need to continue with Sterling, Sturridge and Welbeck as they play together very well and it showed tonight through our counter attacks and passing play.

Next game is huge, anything but 3 points against Uruguay knocks us out of the tournament and Costa Rica becomes a formality. Tensions are high.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Best game so far Italy vs England worst game so far (and it want bad just not as good as the rest) for me Chile vs Australia


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Curry said:


> Ashley Cole should've been playing at this WC.


Why?

He would have done NO better than Baines did with Rooney "in front of him".

It was 2 v 1 all game barring the stint of Welbeck moving to the left. 

We could have had Maldini at left back and it would have been the same result.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh god...some positives, but England NEED to be better in the final third. So many wasted opportunities. I'd keep playing the likes of Sterling, Sturridge and the back four. I'd start Barkley. He looked good when he came on. Welbeck did very well, so I think Roy should stick him, but Lallana should get a thought for the next game. Rooney...he made the goal, made runs, missed and sitter and that's it. I think he's better behind the striker, not on the wing, but he needs space to make things happen.

Can England beat Uruguay? If they attack well and defend as they did for most of this game, then yes. Keep the motivation, just need to work on the end product.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't know what's better. The fact that Rooney was so shit, or the fact that everyone saw it coming.

Travesty of a player. Hodgson is a disgrace for taking Welbeck off and pandering to that cunt.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Felt bad for Baines because it was a no-win situation for him out there really, he was being overloaded, if he had pulled out wider he'd have exposed space between himself and the centre-backs. Rooney in the first half kept giving up covering and wasn't offering enough protection. If I was gonna be critical of Baines for one thing it'd be how he turned his back for the cross that led to the second goal, I know when I played our manager would scream at us anytime someone did that. Even as a forward player. As a defender, in a situation like that where you know how dangerous a crosser he is, you have to stand your ground and show a little more bravery. Maybe I'm talking bollocks here, I've had a dew. That Sterling shot in the first half, I thought it was in and must've knocked about six people's drinks over :banderas

Overall, it's a tough defeat to take. Italy didn't really outplay us, we caused them lots of problems and probably had the better chances. Sterling was excellent. If we attack like we did tonight and tighten up defensively, especially down the left, we've still got every chance of qualifying imo.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Classsss


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Italy showed some flaws, but if they do traditional Italy and just get better as it progresses they are a definite team to fear. They controlled midfield and passed better than anyone yet. Also, nice to see the ref let em play and was quite surprised that Italy dove a whole let less than usual.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Japan vs. Ivory Coast is next :clap


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Japan vs. Ivory Coast should be a fun game...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Also... Pirlo... that man is fast rising in the best ever list. I love watching him play. Pure artist on that pitch.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Sterling looked fantastic and Welbeck did too before he was taken off. We needed him on to keep that chemistry between him, Sterling and Sturridge that was causing Italy all those problems in the first half. Second half started really well but we got really bloody careless at points towards the end and yeah, the finishing just wasn't there at all. I don't like Johnson at, didn't think he did anything of note at all. Nor did Gerrard or Rooney to be honest, bar the ball in from Rooney.


----------



## sandsaro (Aug 25, 2012)

Great game. Italy are a far better team technically, but the English have some great athletes and some good up and coming players. Italy was missing some important players and only get better in tournaments.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Candreva's class btw. 

:kagawa up next :mark:

England have a lot to build on with that group. They have the same issue United have with big names not being nearly as good as advertised. Get Barkley in for Rooney and that can be an amazing front 4 for a long time. People saying they should stop obsessing over pace are wrong, England have to play to their strengths and technical ability is not their strength and never will be.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

sandsaro
Hasn't that been said about England since forever


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Tiote up next to do some damage :mark:


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Balotelli's has this waiting for him, not a bad nights work:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

JEKingOfKings said:


> Balotelli's has this waiting for him, not a bad nights work:


:trips5 :trips5 :trips5


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> :trips5 :trips5 :trips5


Is it to early to start a World Cup hotties thread?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

I can still see England getting at least 4 points in this group. Rooney was horrible and should have made it 2-2. Sterling was good with his energy but showed his inexperience sometimes by trying to do too much, Baines was terrible and looked uncomfortable for most of the match. I thought Welbeck and Sturridge were England's best players and always threatening when they were on the pitch, big mistake from Hodgson there along with leaving his best defender at home. Uruguay are very vulnerable and England should get 3 points from Costa Rica. 

King DIDIER time :mark:


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Where is Merica? :curry2

I will be the first to admit I don't follow Soccer (futbol) much except for the World Cup. However, it shocks me that England has only won it once and that was in 1966 when they hosted. Brits help me out with this one. Also, Rooney is only 28?!!!! I feel like that dude has been around forever. I figured he was like 35. 

I chose Germany. I sadly turned down FREE tickets to a World Cup match in 1994. It was at the Cotton Bowl in Dallas and it was Germany and South Korea. I was like 13 and I was like nahhh. Totally regret that decision. Didn't realize the magnitude of the Cup. The US coach was on that German team. Crazy stuff.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Someone find me a gif of Rooney's corner.



Rock316AE said:


> King DIDIER time :mark:


He aint starting :sad:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

JEKingOfKings said:


> Is it to early to start a World Cup hotties thread?


Already asked Joel in the chatbox

He didn't respond

Not sure he likes hotties :hmm:


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Joel said:


> Someone find me a gif of Rooney's corner.












How is that even possible?


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Kevin Kilbane found this at the Colombia game:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Man, some fans are really arrogant assholes... what's funny, is most dont' know how ignorant they are. This board, while heated at times, at least is quite intelligent and reasonable with the posts (shocking given the rest of this site) but damn... talking to some friends and dared point out England's faults and it went all "lol you football noob! Shut up wanker!" LIke, really... I introduced football to one of them <_<

And for this game... I hope it's good. Japan has usually been.. interesting to watch if not always actually entertaining.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

OH MY DEITY IN THE SKIES

Kilbane probably told her all about his 110 Irish caps and she flooded the stand

Probably took her flower too

GOAT

EDIT: IS THAT FUCKING SHAKIRA?????????????????????

OH MY CHRIST


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Joel said:


> He aint starting :sad:


No DD, no party. 

:sad:


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Those sound like the fans defending Rooney on Twitter. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Cote d'Ivoire anda


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Those sound like the fans defending Rooney on Twitter.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Haven't even gotten to twitter yet.... but I've had this problem with quite a few fans, particulary English and Spanish. It's like they can't understand someone either pointing out flaws or stating a differing opinion and turn real life into the internet with their idiocy. Christ, I even praised England for coming out and playing with a real passion that they normally don't play with. Sturridge and Sterling and Welbeck could be threats if they can get a defense to keep them level or ahead.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Looking forward to this game, Japan are sex going forward and I expect them to have a good world cup. Defending Ivory Cosat set-pieces are going to be interesting. Either way this will be a super kawaii match.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Time for the master Shinji kagawa :kagawa


----------



## sandsaro (Aug 25, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> Man, some fans are really arrogant assholes... what's funny, is most dont' know how ignorant they are. This board, while heated at times, at least is quite intelligent and reasonable with the posts (shocking given the rest of this site) but damn... talking to some friends and dared point out England's faults and it went all "lol you football noob! Shut up wanker!" LIke, really... I introduced football to one of them <_<
> 
> And for this game... I hope it's good. Japan has usually been.. interesting to watch if not always actually entertaining.



The problem with English football fans and players is that they're too insular. They don't understand the football that is played outside their boarders half the time. 

I kept hearing before the match that England would just push the pace and outrun the Italians. They are better athletes, but Italian players know how to dictate tempo. With Veratti and Pirlo you have more technical talent than almost the entire English side.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Random note; Pirlo is still fucking amazing and only seems to get better with age.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

sandsaro said:


> The problem with English football fans and players is that they're too insular. They don't understand the football that is played outside their boarders half the time.
> 
> I kept hearing before the match that England would just push the pace and outrun the Italians. They are better athletes, but Italian players know how to dictate tempo. With Veratti and Pirlo you have more technical talent than almost the entire English side.


True.. though I was impressed with the young English players. I think with age and experience those players can be a dominant English side that could be a very real contender in 2018. In fact, it was the older players that dropped the ball the most for England while the around 20 group was just making lanes and chances for the team.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Dont know if Ill stay up to watch this game, but cant wait for :messi to get of the mark tomorrow.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

JEKingOfKings said:


> Dont know if Ill stay up to watch this game, but cant wait for :messi to get of the mark tomorrow.


He doesn't really factor nationally as much as he does club wise though. In fact, most of the attacking "superstars" seem to have far more trouble on this stage than anyone else.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

DOMO ARIGOATO.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Now that was an amazing goal!

HONDA.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Cracking Goal.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Woy OUT :terry

What a sycophant tapeworm of a manager. All his stupid bullshit the other day about 'Wayne only needs to worry about my opinion'. Rooney is overweight and he smokes. Fergie said he was a lazy trainer and he clearly is. I nearly vomited when Shearer went on about Rooney's work rate after the game. He covered less distance than one of those extra officials that stand behind the goal in the CL. He shouldn't have been on the plane never mind the starting 11. Never mind shoe-horned into the left wing position. Did Woy even watch any full Man Utd games from last season? Still, would have preferred Rooney to take that free kick rather than Stevie Slips hogging it once again and sending another one over the bar. :stevie

Don't get me started on Glen Johnson - horrendous again and Italy just left him in space (saved a man/marker) to receive the ball (exactly what Chelsea did at Anfield).

And what's with this Woy went with the YOUNG LIONS bullshit? By starting Sterling? Really? But he sticks with Rooney and leaves Barkley and Lallana on the bench. Henderson offers nothing creatively as a holding mid, Wilshire over him. If it's going to be 4-2-3-1. In fact I'd like to see 4-3-3 like when I posted my squad of choice before it was announced brodgers), with more interchanging positions and variety.

And randomly a 2-1 defeat is now seen as an improvement over a draw from 2 years ago. :terry A draw would have been great with Costa Rica winning. Terry clearly should have gone, that 2nd goal isn't conceded with his leadership at the back.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

What was that thing on the pitch?


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

JEKingOfKings said:


> Is it to early to start a World Cup hotties thread?


When you guys do that, can we do also a list of hot players?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Class from Honda. Totally Mewtwo.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Now serious, this World Cup has been great 
We did not have a bad game :clap


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Fuarrrrkk I have so much admiration for the Japanese. 

Really want them to win this.


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

EGame said:


> Fuarrrrkk I have so much admiration for the Japanese.
> 
> Really want them to win this.


having lived there for 3 years, I'll always have a soft spot for the Japanese team. I really wanna see them come out this group. They are just one of those teams that seem to be so close to having it all together and being able to make a great run.

Great game for my Italians however. So glad to see us come out with the win and even happier to see Super Mario get that game winning goal.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

How wasn't that a penalty?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Ragin Cajun said:


> having lived there for 3 years, I'll always have a soft spot for the Japanese team. I really wanna see them come out this group. They are just one of those teams that seem to be so close to having it all together and being able to make a great run.
> 
> Great game for my Italians however. So glad to see us come out with the win and even happier to see Super Mario get that game winning goal.


Agreed. Very discipled, respectful and humble athletes. Honda is incredible for them. I find myself just cheering for them all the time. 

Jelly that you got to live in Japan, something that I dream of doing someday.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

FUAAAARRRRRKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Good matches this day


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

damn that header. DD seems to have game them a big spark


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

God, this games are changing in two or three minutes

Japan :sad:


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

2-1 Damn! Japan defending .-.


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

woooow. just a matter of a minute and the lead is gone. damn


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

THAT DROGBA FACTOR.

He comes in and the game is turned around in a matter of minutes.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLZ

WORLD CUP GOATING SO HARD


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

They need to keep going as they can't defend for shit.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

JEKingOfKings said:


> What was that thing on the pitch?


skunk bug (at least that's what my Ecuadorian friend told me when I asked him)

A weird looking thing...looked like tree bark

kill it with fire


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Hope Wenger is watching Aurier. Him and Campbell will be good additions to the squad


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Don't care about reputation and the undroppable tag, Rooney is shite and needs dropping.

For Uruguay if The Ox is still not fit, go either

--------Sturridge------

Welbeck--------------Sterling

------Barkley--Henderson----
-------------Gerrard-------

or 
--------Sturridge------

Welbeck-----Sterling----Lallana

------Barkley/Hendo--Gerrard----

Either way, FUCK Rooney. Cunt.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Don't care about reputation and the undroppable tag, Rooney is shite and needs dropping.
> 
> For Uruguay if The Ox is still not fit, go either
> 
> ...


Enough england -.- at least while other matches are being played.

Japan is playing too easy, they need to risk everything since every match is a final in a WC.

They need to use play deep and close to both sides line, its no use if they use one vertical patern


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

kimino said:


> Enough england -.- at least while other matches are being played.
> 
> Japan is playing too easy, they need to risk everything since every match is a final in a WC


I've just got in and this is the World Cup thread.... Where else can I post that?

As for this game, I hear The Eighthead scored. Shoulda never let him go Arsene... DAT HEAD.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I've just got in and this is the World Cup thread.... Where else can I post that?
> 
> As for this game, I hear The Eighthead scored. Shoulda never let him go Arsene... DAT HEAD.


I gues i just dont like fact that there is a good match happening and people still talk about england, but yeah it makes sense if you support england and are arriving to the thread, sorry bro.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

kimino said:


> I gues i just dont like fact that there is a good match happening and people still talk about england, but yeah it makes sense if you support england and are arriving to the thread, sorry bro.


No worries bro.

Yeah, looks a good game this. Glad Gervinho got one the scoresheet, always had a soft spot for him.

Been no shit games so far, stark contrast to South Africa 2010.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Great Games today, tomorrow we have: France :mark: Messi :mark: and Switzerland vs Ecuador :mark:


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

And its going to get more crazier, since brazil is quite a central country in south america, tons of supports from colombia, chile, argentina, ecuador, uruguay, can make it to the matches, and just that bring new air, compared to south africa, that yeah it was the first the first african wc, but its not the same, plus no draws!, this can mean that at least the other 2 matches left (on the groups who have played at least), there wont be speculation from the losers and will try to win the rest of their matches, while the winners will try to secure their lead.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Marcos 25063 said:


> Great Games today, tomorrow we have: France :mark: Messi :mark: and Switzerland vs Ecuador :mark:


Can't see tomorrow being too exciting to be honest. I hope I'm wrong, but Switzerland and Honduras are both DIRE to watch.

I'm gonna go with - 

Switzerland 0-0 Ecuador (first shit game)

France 2-0 Honduras (Honduras to park the bus all game, France get two late goals)

Argentina 3-1 Bosnia (Bosnia score first, Argentine too strong in the end. Maybe a bit of help from the ref too)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

milner doesnt start and england lose

:draper2


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

8 games in and no draws yet. Surely that's a record.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Im calling it now, tomorrow Bosnia will park the bust back against Argentina*, and GOAT Dzeko to win it in the last 10 minutes


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Disappointed as hell for Japan. Thought they were incredibly compact and well-organized first half, but couldn't sustain their tempo for the full 90. Still hope they get through. Thought Yoshida was amazing in defence all game.

Aurier also had a great game. Dude was everywhere.



EGame said:


> Jelly that you got to live in Japan, something that I dream of doing someday.


egame jelly of Hohenheim of Light also, let it be noted. :steebiej


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> milner doesnt start and england lose
> 
> :draper2


Who is he supposed to start in place of :draper2

Because the only player that is in need of dropping is Rooney and do I fuck want Milner on the wing.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

kimino said:


> Im calling it now, tomorrow Bosnia will park the bust back against england, and GOAT Dzeko to win it in the last 10 minutes


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Emile Heskey has more World Cup goals to his name than Wayne Rooney. Says it all.

Add Sol Campbell, Rio Ferdinand and Matthew Fucking Upson to that list as well.

SALIF DIAO has more World Cup goals than 'The White Pele'


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Has there been a dull game in the tournament yet? Each game has been at least good IMO. 


Regarding Cote D'Ivoire vs Japan, i thought Aurier was a mixed bag. Great crosser, horrible positioning. Think Wenger should look at other options for a new RB


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Crap result for us but another class game in japan/ivory coast.

GOAT world cup.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Who is he supposed to start in place of :draper2
> 
> Because the only player that is in need of dropping is Rooney and do I fuck want Milner on the wing.


yes why would england want to start their best winger

if he was actually allowed to play his natural wing play instead of protecting a hopeless fullback he'd make 2-3 great chances.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

This world cup is making me to not want club footy back :jones


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

LOL Brazil challenge Mexico on twitter, so far Mexico's winning


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> *yes why would england want to start their best winger*
> 
> if he was actually allowed to play his natural wing play instead of protecting a hopeless fullback he'd make 2-3 great chances.


i thought they did start Sterling :sterling


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Missed Ivory Coast/Japan, anything interesting happen?


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Black Jesus said:


> Missed Ivory Coast/Japan, anything interesting happen?


One minute comeback from Ivory Coast, with 2 almost identic goals


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I love how after about 65 minutes, Italy was all like "Fuck it, we're playing defense. Fuck this game, fuck England, fuck the Amazon, fuck the humidity. Fuck it - oh and we're going to complete 93% of our passes, so fuck you Spain."

God love them.


----------



## sandsaro (Aug 25, 2012)

93% passing accuracy is insane. A midfield of De Rossi, Veratti, and Pirlo does mean a crazy amount of technical ability though


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> yes why would england want to start their best winger
> 
> if he was actually *allowed to play his natural wing play instead of protecting a hopeless fullback he'd make 2-3 great chances.*


Well that's just not going to be able to happen with England this year. The defensive frailties are so apparent it's painful.

For next game I'd rather have Lallana(For Rooney) and Welbeck out on the wings. Thought Welbeck was unlucky to be subbed and should have stayed on. 



Rush said:


> i thought they did start Sterling :sterling


Sterling has improved so much I think he'd be wasted out on the wing. With him playing just behind Sturridge he's supremely effective with all those runs he makes and his passing ability.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Argentina 3-1 Bosnia













JEKingOfKings said:


> Is it to early to start a World Cup hotties thread?



































:shawn


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

^Dem hotties (Y) - especially the first one (Y)(Y)(Y).

Anyways, Italy/England was quite badass, such a terrific display of football. And Japan/Ivory Coast was yet another entertaining game in this awesome WC. DROGBA turning things around for the Elephants was kinda awesome, even if I did feel sorry for Japan. So far I'd say Spain/Holland is still the best game (seriously, that might've been the most straight up fun thing I've seen all the year, even more so than WrestleMania 30, which says a lot), whereas Greece/Colombia is the worst (that still had its moments).

Tonight, Argentina/Bosnia is the most interesting game imo. Here's to hope for another RISE OF THE UNDERDOGS. That also goes for France/Honduras. Switzerland/Ecuador... not too interested in that tbh.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

ATF said:


> ^Dem hotties (Y) - especially the first one (Y)(Y)(Y).


Wut?! That's the same girl on all photos. That's Džekos girl

But the girl of Pjanić is also :yum:


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

:ti at Shearer or whoever it was that pointed out how world class Rooney was at half time to have nothing to do in 40 minutes of football but when called upon could put in 1 cross...

How come it's impossible for England to ever have a half decent left winger? I honestly can't remember the last one

Carlo Costly to run wild today btw


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Player ratings for last night.

Hart: *4/10* :heskeymania :hb Should have been dropped for Forster during qualifying. Of course SCARED COWARD Woy would never do such a thing. Advertising whore to boot
Glen Jo: *5/10* I was probably a bit harsh on him with my comments last night. Some good first touches and a very good cross into the box. Defensively he is not great, but he's not awful either. In possession though he is clueless, a passenger, never takes responsibility. When we are chasing a match we may as well have an oak tree as an attacking wing back.
Cahill: *5/10* The entire defence was at fault for the second goal but the lack of work from Rooney didn't make the night easier for the defence.
Jags: *5/10* The pick of the defenders for a superb goal-line clearance.
Baines: *5/10*
Hendo: *5/10* Suddenly looks shite again. Did his best stuff for Liverpool in a more advanced position, lacked creativity as a foward facing holding mid.
Gerrard: *5/10* Over-hyped and sucks that he is an automatic starter with the armband. 
Welbeck: *8/10*
Sterling: *8/10*
Rooney: *3.5/10* SUN DREAM TEAM WOAT MAN







The extra 0.5 is for the assist.
Sturridge: *7/10*

Subs

Barkley: *7/10*
Lallana & Wilshere: Not on the pitch long enough to rate but would like to see both start next match over Rooney and Hendo. My ideal team for the next game would be:

Forster
Milner lelbron) Cahill Jags Baines
Wilshere Gerrard (I guess :lenny2)
Sterling Barkley Lallana
Sturridge

Shame Jenkinson or Gibbs weren't taken. Then you could play Milner at CM instead of Gerrard. Although as Milner hasn't played CM for club or country in about 3 years maybe he has forgotten how to play there. He used to be great in that position though.

Tempted even to stick f'n SMALLING at rb instead of Glen Jo. Chelsea fans do you think Ashley Cole could have played at RB? Serious Q. Could Shaw play RB?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Who is she? :moyes1 :moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1


----------



## Endors Toi (Mar 29, 2010)

I really think Rooney would have far more impact coming on in the 60/70th minute. He's the one we build a team around ALL THE TIME and it doesn't work. Start Lallana then bring Rooney on as the impact sub. He gets us goals when we need them but stays pretty quiet when he starts.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

DualShock said:


> Wut?! That's the same girl on all photos. That's Džekos girl
> 
> But the girl of Pjanić is also :yum:


It is? Well, then, dat hottie (Y)

Oh, and that blonde too (Y)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

:messi :messi :messi Hat trick tomorrow


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

As an average dumb American, I've found myself very engaged and entertained by the World Cup so far. I have to root for the USA but I find myself also rooting for either Germany, Belgium, or Netherlands to make it to the final.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

> Gary Lineker @GaryLineker 30m
> Of the 14 teams we have seen so far, England had more shots on goal than any of them. Needless to say, conversion rate was not in the top 10





> Gary Lineker @GaryLineker 27m
> Even more stunning is that England's passing accuracy ranks 2nd, just behind Italy, but ahead of Spain, Holland and Brazil. Go boys!





> Gary Lineker @GaryLineker 23m
> Here's another beauty. For passing accuracy in the opposition's half, England come out on top. Stats exclude crosses where England are last.


That finishing percentage was affected by that shoot on sight policy in the first fifteen minutes. So stop that, stop with the shite crosses and it doesn't look too doom and gloom for England. There are positives to build on at least


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Finally the day for the GOAT team to play :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

CAN WE DO A HOTTIE THREAD NOW? LET'S COLLECT AND PROTECT ALL THESE BASED PICTURES OF SMOKING HOT BABES


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

From The Guardian 










hahahaha


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Xapury said:


> Finally the day for the GOAT team to play :mark: :mark: :mark:


France :mark: :mark:


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Both England vs Italy and Japan vs Ivory Coast matches were superb, this World Cup so far is surprisingly very enjoyable. :dance

I'm happy Italy beat England, but was disappointed that Japan lost. Atleast they lost just by 1 goal and it was a good match. Really do hope Japan make it through the group stages, I happen to be a huge fan of their team especially their goal keeper Kawashima.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> Who is she? :moyes1 :moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1


Amra Silajdžić, Bosnia's top model. She even had small roles in CSI:NY, Entourage and 
Don't Trust the Bitch in Apartment 23










Džeko dat lucky bastard :banderas










Anyway, I should stop with off topic and we should have a world cup hotties thread


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> That finishing percentage was affected by that shoot on sight policy in the first fifteen minutes. So stop that, stop with the shite crosses and it doesn't look too doom and gloom for England. There are positives to build on at least


Definitely. Going forward we're p solid (Rooney aside). Get a good midfield partner for Hendo and sort the defense out and you never know. Someone like Stones should really get a more serious look in after the WC. Same for any competant english right back (altho you'd think those don't exist atm)



BruceLeGorille said:


> CAN WE DO A HOTTIE THREAD NOW? LET'S COLLECT AND PROTECT ALL THESE BASED PICTURES OF SMOKING HOT BABES


go nuts


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

that was about as funny as cancer


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> that was about as funny as cancer


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

That video brought me further down than Phil Neville did last night.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

unk2


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

YES.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

They look like a shit new boy band.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

The passing percentage can also be pretty misleading. We kept the ball well at times but we were still unable to do anything with it, especially in the final third. We kept it well there because we were going from side to side looking for the incisive pass we just couldn't make.

Roy talked about progression football and having the ball without it going anywhere is pretty pointless. Well that was the case last night. Tactically there's a lot for him to look at.

As bad as Phil Neville was, I'd happily take 90 minutes of him than one minute of that cunt Danny Murphy. It's very much like his job at Blackburn, putting in a minute's shift during the match. That cunt shouldn't be allowed to be a pundit based on his pathetic efforts at Rovers.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Anybody give me an idea of what kind of starting eleven we'll see from France?

Varane, Mangala, Pogba, Griezmann, good young players. Expect Benzema to have a good tournament.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Nige™;35450954 said:


> The passing percentage can also be pretty misleading. We kept the ball well at times but we were still unable to do anything with it, especially in the final third. We kept it well there because we were going from side to side looking for the incisive pass we just couldn't make.


This is very true too. I was just shocked to see these stats associated with a Roy Hodgson side :|

If these young players can keep the ball for lengthy periods of time at least, unlike recent England teams, imagine how good they'll be when they have somebody tactically competent in charge of them :trips5


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

I think Bosnia are gonna be one of the surprises in group F and the world cup in general. Argentina will still top the group though (So don't get delusional Dualshock).


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Gandhi said:


>


:lol


----------



## MikeTO (May 17, 2013)

So far Costarica and Spain are only surprise results for me.

Next three matches I can see France and Argentina winning. Dunno about the third match.


----------



## MeltzerMark (Jun 15, 2014)

Can't wait for the GOAT 

dfgdfgdsdfsdfsdfgddfg :messi
dfgdfgdfgsdfsddfg :messi:messi
dfgdfgddfgdfg :messi:messi:messi
ddfgdsdfg :messi:messi:messi:messi
jddffg :messi:messi:messi:messi:messi


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

MESSI OMFG 

I can't even HANDLE IT. 

THE GOAT


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Anybody give me an idea of what kind of starting eleven we'll see from France?
> 
> Varane, Mangala, Pogba, Griezmann, good young players. Expect Benzema to have a good tournament.





> Lloris (c) - Evra, Sakho, Varane, Debuchy - Cabaye, Matuidi, Pogba - Benzema, Valbuena, Griezmann


Probs.


----------



## MeltzerMark (Jun 15, 2014)

EGame said:


> MESSI OMFG
> 
> I can't even HANDLE IT.
> 
> THE GOAT


He is the GOAT. No one can fit it in their mouth.


dfgdfgdsdfsdfsdfgddfg :messi
dfgdfgdfgsdfsddfg :messi:messi
dfgdfgddfgdfg :messi:messi:messi
ddfgdsdfg :messi:messi:messi:messi
jddffg :messi:messi:messi:messi:messi


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Griezmann don't start we riot, k lads?!

Switzerland @ 2.4 is so, so good.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

MeltzerMark said:


> Can't wait for the GOAT


Shame we have to wait until tomorrow


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

MeltzerMark said:


> He is the GOAT. No one can fit it in their mouth.
> 
> 
> dfgdfgdsdfsdfsdfgddfg :messi
> ...


Repped for quality posting.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

EGame said:


> MESSI OMFG
> 
> I can't even HANDLE IT.
> 
> *THE GOAT*


:henry

But seriously now, I already saw him yesterday as a BBC pundit.

:henry



> Lloris (c) - Evra, Sakho, Varane, Debuchy - Cabaye, Matuidi, Pogba - Benzema, Valbuena, Griezmann


Cheers mate.

Debuchy over Sagna is interesting. I'd go with Kos over Sakho too. LOL at Evra first choice left back and Clichy not even in the squad.

Looking forward to seeing Pogba, Griezmann and Benzema. Top player Benzema, underrated.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

MeltzerMark said:


> He is the GOAT. No one can fit it in their mouth.
> 
> 
> dfgdfgdsdfsdfsdfgddfg :messi
> ...


Just centre the post instead of the white writing, you absolute fruit bat.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

TONIGHT

#Mission2014


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

fruit bat :lol



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> :henry
> 
> But seriously now, I already saw him yesterday as a BBC pundit.
> 
> ...


Debuchy has been starting ahead of Sagna for a while, nothing new there. Kos could probably start ahead of Varane if anyone, not Sakho. Evra is Deschamps fav, no chance he doesn't start. Digne might get a game if Evra suls or France win their first 2.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

football aside Thierry's cardy has made this world cup 
ignore the score bottom right


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Vader said:


> Just centre the post instead of the white writing, you absolute fruit bat.


:maury I noticed it after you quoted his post. The inability for making something so simple is hilarious


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

:maury

Messi dsfgdgsdft Christmas tree is post of the thread contender.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

koscielny has already spoken about being 3rd choice so i suspect varane/sakho will start.

even tho i think it should be koscielny/sakho


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Sir Digby Chicken Caesar said:


> football aside Thierry's cardy has made this world cup
> ignore the score bottom right


GOAT:bow


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

I can't wait :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Sir Digby Chicken Caesar said:


> football aside Thierry's cardy has made this world cup
> ignore the score bottom right


Even at 36, his skin still looks as smooth as butter.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

LOL yeah,henry looking good and DAT chill face.


----------



## MeltzerMark (Jun 15, 2014)

Irish Jet said:


> Shame we have to wait until tomorrow












#dealwithit


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

feel so bad for shearer and ferdinand having to sit next to that suave motherfucker.

bbc did good getting him. itv have viera which is grand but adrian chiles and his playdough face ruin everything.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Not many people know that the current head coach of Bosnia Safet Sušić scored 3 goals in a game against Argentina in 1979 in a game Yugoslavia - Argentina that ended 4:2
The legendary Sušić is also voted Paris Saint-Germain's best player of all time by a french magazine.
He also is in the top 3 when it comes to best players in history who are now head coaches at this world cup.

His knowledge and experience paired with the talent and youth of our team = a really dangerous combination


----------



## MeltzerMark (Jun 15, 2014)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> :henry
> 
> But seriously now, I already saw him yesterday as a BBC pundit.
> 
> :henry












#dealwithit


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

LOL 0 votes for Russia, Rusev Crush.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

DualShock said:


> Not many people know that the current head coach of Bosnia Safet Sušić scored 3 goals in a game against Argentina in 1979 in a game Yugoslavia - Argentina that ended 4:2
> The legendary Sušić is also voted Paris Saint-Germain's best player of all time by a french magazine.
> He also is in the top 3 when it comes to best players in history who are now head coaches at this world cup.
> 
> His knowledge and experience paired with the talent and youth of our team = a really dangerous combination


There's this bloke called Maradona who was pretty great at the fitba and had some great players like this Messi fella in 2010, but he still thought Jonas was one of his most important players.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

steamed hams said:


> :maury
> 
> Messi dsfgdgsdft Christmas tree is post of the thread contender.


Your avi omg :lol:lol:lol:lol

This thread is pure gold


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

MeltzerMark said:


> #dealwithit


GOATS GONNA GOAT!!!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

MeltzerMark said:


> #dealwithit






























#dealwithit


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

the Messi dsfgdgsdft post :westbrook5


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

#dealwithit #theoriginal


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

DualShock said:


> The legendary Sušić is also voted Paris Saint-Germain's best player of all time by a french magazine.


Second best player is


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Ok, ITV, nice touch having the pundits on the beach. There going to miss that when the WC goes to Russia.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

SUPER MATTHEW LECKIE said:


> There's this bloke called Maradona who was pretty great at the fitba and had some great players like this Messi fella in 2010, but he still thought Jonas was one of his most important players.


I get your point but the difference is our Maradona thinks that our Messi is one of his most important players if you know what I mean.


Anyway, I'm leaving now because there is a big ass party supporting Bosnia I will not miss so I'm here tomorrow
My bet is Bosnia wins either 2:0 or 2:1

See you tomorrow


----------



## MeltzerMark (Jun 15, 2014)

DualShock said:


> Anyway, I'm leaving now because there is a big ass party supporting Bosnia I will not miss so I'm here tomorrow
> My bet is Bosnia wins either 2:0 or 2:1
> 
> See you tomorrow


:barrett








































































:messi


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

DualShock said:


> I get your point but the difference is our Maradona thinks that our Messi is one of his most important players if you know what I mean.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm leaving now because there is a big ass party supporting Bosnia I will not miss so I'm here tomorrow
> ...


Yeah, but your Messi is also Bosnian.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Adrian chiles in shorts is a sight i could have lived my life without seeing.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Odds are at some point this tournament will stop being awesome.

Hopefully that's not today.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Lets go ecuador!!!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

There has to be a draw in this tournament at some point right?

I'll go 1-1 in this one.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I think this is the only group where I have seen all 4 teams be predicted to go through by at least somebody.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

RKing85 said:


> I refuse to do any prediction groups/contests this time. See if I enjoy the World Cup more this way.


I know I've called you up on this already and it's not group specific but PREDICTIONS



RKing85 said:


> I think there are going to be some goals in this game. 3-1 Brazil I predict.





RKing85 said:


> I think it's pretty safe to say there are going to be more goals in this game.





RKing85 said:


> Going to be more goals in this one.





RKing85 said:


> Going to be a very fan friendly game this one!





RKing85 said:


> can definitly see Brazil getting another goal here when Croatia gets caught up field pushing for an equalizer.





RKing85 said:


> called this 3-1 scoreline even.
> 
> I should stop now while I'm ahead.


I am very glad you didn't.



RKing85 said:


> While it was a horseshit call, I'm going to hold off on saying the ref was on the take.
> 
> Since I don't think I will get a chance to post before tomorrow's first two games tomorrow, I got Mexico 2-0 on Cameroon, and Spain 2-1 Netherlands.





RKing85 said:


> Going with Chile 3-0 Australia in this one.





RKing85 said:


> well that was surprizing. Game on perhaps?





RKing85 said:


> I think there's another goal in this game yet.
> 
> Maybe Chile on the counter attack with a few minutes left?





RKing85 said:


> If Falcao was there, I'd be picking Colombia to win this one.
> 
> But since he's not, I'm predicting a 1-1 draw in this one.





RKing85 said:


> My prediction for this one is 3-0 Uruguay. Although that might be conservative. This one could be ugly.





RKing85 said:


> thinking this match is going to end in a draw.


EDIT - also the prediction before this post too lol. Señor Predictor

I enjoy your work though. Continue with your endeavours.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

haha. Wow. 

2010 I was rooting for results just to match my predictions so I could get maximum points in my pools. I got so frusterated when a team won 4-0 instead of 3-0 if I predicted 3-0.

This year if I'm right then great, if not then whoop de do. Just spitballing predictions this year.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

brutal marking by the Swiss on that goal. 

Free header from 5 yards out is going in 9 times out of 10.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

Any one kind enough to send me a stream to the world cup please ?


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

GOAT World Cup with the quality of the matches on the 1st matches


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

-Halo- said:


> Any one kind enough to send me a stream to the world cup please ?


----------



## MeltzerMark (Jun 15, 2014)

SOON


:messi


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

What's the point is the pray if the referee isn't going to tell the Ecuador geezer to move the ball back inside it?

On the Swiss @ 7 now. 'keeper will flog one.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

1-1!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

the keeper :lol:


----------



## MeltzerMark (Jun 15, 2014)

All those empty seats at this Swiss vs Equador game :terry

Reminds me of a TNA house show :cole3


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Defender just standed still, and keeper dont know how to play his area


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

Vader said:


>


:lmao

Ok but for real, can some one please send me a stream?????


----------



## MeltzerMark (Jun 15, 2014)

-Halo- said:


> :lmao
> 
> Ok but for real, can some one please send me a stream?????


https://www.google.co.uk/#q=WORLD+CUP+STREAM+2014


:darkbarry


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Enner Valencia appearing 10x more than the one from United LOL.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

It wasnt Offside!, It was a hell of a feint


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

USA CHANTS LOL


----------



## MeltzerMark (Jun 15, 2014)

OMG GOAT WORLD CUP :mark:

Last second winner! :woy


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

OH! AT THE END......


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

RESPECT, continue after that foul! Nice judgement from referee


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Turn up, Switzerland.


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

What is this World cup.:duncan


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Behrami was stunning there after an awful game. Yaaaas


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

The "No Draws Streak" lives on. :hb

Nice job by Switzerland, specially continuing after being fouled. Tough luck, Ecuador, but that's sometimes the way it is.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Is not just not draws world cup, out of 9 games 5 have been comebacks!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

31 Goals in 9 games


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

We're still going strong, baby!


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

This World Cup is great :mark:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Thou shalt not draw.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

the way this world cup is going france/honduras will be 3-2 or 4-3

so much better than south africa 4 years ago


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Ecuador woats.


----------



## MeltzerMark (Jun 15, 2014)

Honduras 2 - :evra 0 

:wenger


Just put £20 on it :mark:


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

I think this is gonna be the most boring match so far in the sense of predictability. France is solid and I can't see any result but a win.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Ok the match was fun and all and Switzerland winning was amazing... 

...but I still need to mention that I LOL'D at the random _"USA"_ chants. :lmao


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Ecuador coach going full Moyes, Valencia didnt appear in the whole match and he takes off Montero who was amazing all match, to put a player who plays in valencia position


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

South Africa 2010, 64 matches 3 comebacks,
GOATZIL 2014, 9 matches 5 comebacks


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Pirlo GOATed so hard yesterday. Soon time for Pogba to GOAT.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

31 goals in 9 matches. 3.44 goals per match

2010 average 2.27 goals per match. And we didn't hit 31 goals in 2010 til the 18th match.

Loved that Swiss goal to win the game. And EXCELLENT from the ref to play the advantage.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> What's the point is the pray if the referee isn't going to tell the Ecuador geezer to move the ball back inside it?
> 
> *On the Swiss @ 7 now. 'keeper will flog one.*


*
*

Yayayyayayayayay. 

Griezmann will rape Honduras here. -2 France looks good.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Lets go Honduras lol


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

DEBUCHY

CABAYE

ALLEZ LES BLEUS


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

ALLEZ LES BLEUS

ON EST TOUS ENSEMBLE

C'EST LE GRAND JEU

LA FRANCE EST DEBOUT

NOTRE PASSION

TOUJOURS NOUS RASSEMBLE

ALLEZ LES BLEUS

ON EST TOUS AVEC VOUS


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

If Honduras win, then this world cup rating would be Conmebol, Concacaf, Uefa, CAF, AFC


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

France isn't overly strong, but they should have more than enough to beat Honduras.

3-1 France maybe.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


so serious


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

The way CONCACAF teams have looked so far, France should be shitting their pants right now.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

I got a girl in Honduras so GO HONDURAS...




Yeah, France will win :evra


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

No FIFA, no Honduras, no France Anthem


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

C'EST PARTI


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

am I crazy or were there no anthems for this game?


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Guess the sound system didn't want to play them...


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

this ref is driving me nuts with him tooting on the whistle 3 or 4 times shortly instead of one steady whistle.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

The big honduras deffender Bernard, is almost an amateur player, i can see ref giving france 1 or 2 penalties for france


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Thats should have been red for both players


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Debuchy's hair cut surely is the worst hair cut I have ever seen in my life. I wouldn't get my hair cut like that for a million dollars.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Evra, yellow card? :evra


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Absolutely disgusting behavior from Palacios.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Bah Gawd Somebody Make a Damn Goal Already


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Penalty and red card!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Bye palacios :lmao :duck


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

OH LOOK. ANOTHER PENALTY. ...and a red card. lol.


----------



## MeltzerMark (Jun 15, 2014)

Palacios the WOAT ruined this game and cost his country.

Was good until now.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Thats what happens when you have your 11 players own your own area


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Palacios got red :shiiit 
I missed it I went to take a leak


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice bodycheck.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

And here go. 1-0!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Palacios is an idiot. 

(it was a second yellow there Botch)

Benzema struck that PK excellent.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

:duck 
Finally 1-0


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Honduras to go full attack mode, and France to score 3 or 4 more!


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Paliacios really WOATed Out 2 Red Cards Already


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Merci Palacios...lol


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

1st time is over 1-0


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

He should have get the red card the first time. France has been the better side in the first half and I expect them to score one or two goals in the second half.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Damn Honduras has the worst game of this cup, glad Palacio got buttfuck


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Damn Honduras has the worst game of this cup, glad Palacio got buttfuck


But you need a penalty to score :duck


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

:lmao

Henry and Seedorf destroyed Savage at half time.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Xapury said:


> But you need a penalty to score :duck


Did we just become best rivals? Ok then











Your turn


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

dat goal line tech


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Benzema! the new technology worked!


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

2-0! France!!
That technology!

On another note, Japan may have lost but their fans not losing class

http://www.aztecadeportes.com/notas...onados-japoneses-recogen-su-basura-en-recife/

RESPECT


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Was goal.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Dat coachs discussion :lmao


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

lel

Dem boooos....


Dem cheers....


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Finally, the goal-line technology has been used.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

MERCEDES BENZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Commentator over here saying there'll be debate and discussion, what debate, what discussion. It was a goal, lel?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

The confusion over the goal shows how thick the commentators are. Absolute fucking idiots.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

This is just racism VALLADARES CAUGHT THE BALL


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

France having their own shit haircut competition, Pogba leading.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

FRANCE


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Benzema is playing really bad, what other forward France had?


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Match report Official Call it wasnt Benzema Goal, But Valladares Own Goal


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Despite the own goal, the Honduras keeper has been on point to make some incredible saves. Feel sorry for him, kinda.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Honduras taking the lead ahead of uruguay for cuntiest team, but suarez yet to feature.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

considering the two posts and the Honduras keeper playing not half bad, this could easily be a lot worse than 2-0 right now.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

BBC not understanding anything about anything. Keown trying to explain technology to one of the voices of Robot Wars.

Pat Nevin BBC Radio 5 live

"I don't think it has gone over the line. I am disagreeing with the technology. That is not a goal."


:moyes8

Jonathan Pearce. Robot Wars. Sir Killalot. All trending worldwide on twitter.

:duck


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Come on Honduras just one goal at least, do it for the vine.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Da Faq :lol:lol:lol:lol, I honestly thought the best part of having the tech would be all the stupid debates over this could end, was expecting too much obviously.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:lmao Pearce is fucking awful


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

France are missing a lot of goals goddammit


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm gonna take a leak this game sucks


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

fuck you debuchy fucj you cabaye


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

between the two posts, France's lack of finishing, Honduras being down a player,and the Honduras keeper having a not half bad game, this scoreline could easily be a lot worse than 2-0 right now. 

Still waiting to see a replay of the second goal. Missed it live.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Benzema: Hat Trick!
Fifa: NO.


----------



## Burzo (Aug 23, 2013)

One hell of a scrappy game.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

IncapableNinja said:


> BBC not understanding anything about anything. Keown trying to explain technology to one of the voices of Robot Wars.
> 
> Pat Nevin BBC Radio 5 live
> 
> ...


This is a glorious post. I would like you all to read it again and acknowledge it. Show some manners and thank him for it too. Robot Wars was Pearce's peak.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Benzema!


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Second one for Benzema.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

France wins LOL, FIFA is totally buried Honduras, is Triple H Running FIFA :hunter :buried


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Pretty epic goal from Benzema.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

MERCEDES






BENZUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

excellent from Benzema to stay with the play and finish well from a sharp angle.

The 2014 Goal fest continues. Crazy to think that if this game finishes with 3 goals, it will bring DOWN the goals per game rate for the tournament.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

BAH GAWD END THE DAMN GAME ALREADY


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

FUCK YOU GIROUD YOU CUNT SUCKER


----------



## Endors Toi (Mar 29, 2010)

Savage must be feeling pretty inferior on a panel with Seedorf, Henry and Lineker. Henry absolutely owning him with his throw-away comments too. Love it.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Endors Toi said:


> Savage must be feeling pretty inferior on a panel with Seedorf, Henry and Lineker. Henry absolutely owning him with his throw-away comments too. Love it.





> Robbie Savage Verified account ‏@RobbieSavage8
> 
> And I've just made there tea xxx pic.twitter.com/8ozunoBI5X


:booklel

"there" :maury


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

IncapableNinja said:


> Jonathan Pearce. Robot Wars. Sir Killalot. All trending worldwide on twitter.










:mark: oh the memories

Garrido would have seen red for that in the PL.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Botchamaniac45 said:


> BAH GAWD END THE DAMN GAME ALREADY


If posters in this thread were food it'd go like this

Me - pizza
You - cat shit


On another note, Honduras are terrible. They need to return to smuggling heroin as quickly as possible.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

I wonder if someone has a GIF pf Samaras doing the Sonic wave


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I would love to say Honduras is terrible, but they destroyed us 8-1 in qualifying so I can't say shit about them.

God Canada's national team is so bad.

Both sides playing out this game now.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Botchamaniac45 said:


> I wonder if someone has a GIF pf Samaras doing the Sonic wave


Balsa wood


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

WE WON


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Time for the real GOATS.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

France wins LOL :cena3


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

If Messi flops :banderas


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

The Best Game of the day is next


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Hmm this thread need some quality posts, instead of jokes.

After France vs Honduras, there is a new record in World Cups.

Valladares, Honduras goalkeeper, is the oldest player to score (even if its owngoal)in a World Cup 37 years and 47 days


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

kimino said:


> Hmm this thread need some quality posts, instead of jokes.
> 
> After France vs Honduras, there is a new record in World Cups.
> 
> Valladares, Honduras goalkeeper, is the oldest player to score (even if its owngoal)in a World Cup 37 years and 47 days


Knock Knock.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

France won, I'm jealous. :jose Dat feel when you win your first match. :moyes1


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

DemBoy said:


> Benzema is playing really bad, what other forward France had?


Outstanding.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Honduras real sponsors


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Liam Miller said:


> Knock Knock.


Who is it


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

kimino said:


> Hmm this thread need some quality posts, instead of jokes.
> 
> After France vs Honduras, there is a new record in World Cups.
> 
> Valladares, Honduras goalkeeper, is the oldest player to score (even if its owngoal)in a World Cup 37 years and 47 days


Ryvita with a smothering of Hugo Boss shower gel


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Mexico's media doing things right

https://www.facebook.com/hashtag/bellezavsbelleza


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

mybodyisready.jpg


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL @ the fucking ITV pundits saying Argentina are playing 3 at the back when they have played 5 defenders on the pitch. 

Fucking clueless idiots. I'm so fucking tired of hearing Shearer's shit punditry. Stupid bald fuck.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Wait, Zlatan was born in Bosnia? Did not know that.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

France comfortably won as expected. Now it's time for Bosnia vs Argentina! :mark:

GO BOSNIA!



JEKingOfKings said:


> Wait, Zlatan was born in Bosnia? Did not know that.


Pretty sure he was born in Sweden but obviously, he's from Bosnian parents.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> :mark: oh the memories
> 
> Garrido would have seen red for that in the PL.


#BringBackRobotWars


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Pjanic to GOAT


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

FINALLY :mark: :mark:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

TIME TO GOAT. TIME TO GOAT. TIME TO FUCKING GOAT


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

DAT CROWD!!!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OMG MESSI THERE HE IS!!


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Here we go. I anticipate a nice match between those two.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

It's time!!!!!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

prediction for this one is Argentina 3-1.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Di Maria to GOAT.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

IM BREATHING HEAVY. SODIUM LEVELS RISING. 

MESSI


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Why were some fans apparently being asses during that anthem?


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

VAMOS VAMOS ARGENTINA!!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lol how is Maxi Rodriguez still on this team?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> Lol how is Maxi Rodriguez still on this team?


Was thinking the same thing, surely they have a couple of younger midfielders that can play.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...um=referral&utm_campaign=programming-national

Also, I can't fucking believe I'm rooting for fucking Messi tonight. Destroy BiH, pls.


----------



## KicksToFaces! (Apr 12, 2014)

Let's go Bosnia!!! Croatia is with you, neigbors! 
EDIT: Oh, shit...


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

You woats.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

already? 5-0 coming


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Crap


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

What a start. Certainly expecting more goals from Argentina.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*MESSSIIIIIIIIIIIIIII GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL GOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTT KIIIIIIIIIIIIIIYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

ffs


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

LOL what's up with this World Cup and own goals. :lmao


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

3 own goals in 11 games. Ridiculous. The ball is just finding the net in this World Cup, every which way.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Fuckin dzeko...


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I like that Kolasinac, he seems like a fucking destroyer.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Bosnia are good but they are slow as fuck.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Lot of people said Bosnia would sneak up on some teams this tournament.

Certainly been respectable so far.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Messi avoiding his captain's responsibilities like he avoids paying tax.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Do argentina even play a maker?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Man.. Argentina isn't really showing much so far...


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Bosnia and Herzegovina are playing great stuff so far. Already scared for Nigeria. LOL.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Bikakcic is trying to match Debuchy from France for worst haircut of the day. It's a tight race.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

Where is that ''screw taxes'' guy? Is he playing? I don't see him...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

If this is how Argentina is going to play the entire WC, they are absolutely no threat. My god this is just... bad.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Quite a sobering image of The Maracana. Really shows the difference between the rich and poor. No wonder they are kicking off.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Bad first half.

Di maria and messi,WAKE UP!


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

So far Bosnia are controling the match, hell they even scored the only goal of the match


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Quite a sobering image of The Maracana. Really shows the difference between the rich and poor. No wonder they are kicking off.


yeah, it's sad


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Bosnia haven't even been good, Argentina have just been terrible.

They'll have time to get it together in that group but they look so disjointed.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Messi is DONE, telling you now

He'll be playing for New York FC in two seasons

RIP IN PEACE


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Quite a sobering image of The Maracana. Really shows the difference between the rich and poor. No wonder they are kicking off.


That's not the Maracana mate, but nonetheless, still very poignant.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

c'mon Bosnia...


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

TheeJayBee said:


> That's not the Maracana mate, but nonetheless, still very poignant.


My mistake sorry, what is it? Is it the one from the France game?


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

TheeJayBee said:


> That's not the Maracana mate, but nonetheless, still very poignant.


Is Belo Horizonte stadium isnt it?. Because Maracana has more urban surroundings


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

kimino said:


> Is Belo Horizonte stadium isnt it?. Because Maracana has more urban surroundings


Yeah "Mineirão"


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

The GOAT playing like a goat.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Higuain :mark:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Such uninspired play... this looks like Italy and England from 2010.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Great atmosphere at the maracana


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

That rabona!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Bosnia has really impressed me. People were right when they said they could be a sleeper team. Can definitly see them getting out of this group with Argentina.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Talk about a game of two halves. Much better now and Messi allowed more freedom to do his thing. Hopefully a Bosnia goal to really kick this into gear.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

almost a own goal...again :lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Keep confusing myself. For some reason I keep thinking that these two are in a group with Switzerland and Ecuardor. But with Iran and Nigeria as the other two, I definitly see Bosnia getting through to the round of 16. They have more than held their own here against one of the tournament favorites.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Messi!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

and Messi wake up...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

:messi:messi:messi:messi::messi:messi:messi:messi::messi:messi:messi:messi::messi:messi:messi:messi::messi:messi:messi:messi::messi:messi:messi:messi::messi:messi:messi:messi::messi:messi:messi:messi::messi:messi:messi:messi::messi:messi:messi:messi::messi:messi:messi:messi::messi:messi:messi:messi::messi:messi:messi:messi::messi:messi:messi:messi::messi:messi:messi:messi::messi:messi:messi:messi::messi:messi:messi:messi::messi:messi:messi:messi::messi:messi:messi:messi::messi:messi:messi:messi::messi:messi:messi:messi::messi:messi:messi:messi::messi:messi:messi:messi::messi:messi:messi:messi::messi:messi:messi:messi::messi:messi:messi:messi::messi:messi:messi:messi::messi:messi:messi:messi::messi:messi:messi:messi::messi:messi:messi:messi::messi:messi:messi:messi::messi:messi:messi:messi::messi:messi:messi:messi::messi:messi:messi:messi::messi:messi:messi:messi::messi:messi:messi:messi::messi:messi:messi:messi::messi:messi:messi:messi::messi:messi:messi:messi::messi:messi:messi:messi::messi:messi:messi:messi::messi:messi:messi:messi::messi:messi:messi:messi:


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

THE KING IS BACK :mark:

NEVER DOUBTED HIM FOR A SECOND :bow


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

KIIIIIIIIYYYYYYYYYYYYYSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

KIIIIIIIIYYYYYYYYYYYYYSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaGOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

KIIIIIIIIYYYYYYYYYYYYYSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaGOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

KIIIIIIIIYYYYYYYYYYYYYSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaGOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

KIIIIIIIIYYYYYYYYYYYYYSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaGOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

KIIIIIIIIYYYYYYYYYYYYYSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

MESSI THE GOAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111

VAMOS LA PUTA MADRE!!!!!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

MAGESTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERIAL LIONEL

BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAVADOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Classic Messi.

What a gorgeous goal.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Magnifique


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

I celebrated that goal more than the England goal last night.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Finalyl put to good use


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

JEKingOfKings said:


> I celebrated that goal more than the England goal last night.



he deserves a good performance in this Cup


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Messi knows the weight of a country is squarely on his shoulders.

Maybe tried to do a touch too much in the first half, but you knew that wasn't going to last.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

That was a nice one by Messi!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

One of the main reasons I wouldn't mind Argentina winning is so that Maradonna can have some epic freak outs when even more people start saying Messi is better than him.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

RKing85 said:


> One of the main reasons I wouldn't mind Argentina winning is so that Maradonna can have some epic freak outs when even more people start saying Messi is better than him.


Which will be a sad day when that many people say something so foolish... I don't even like Maradona personally, but that guy made some bad teams good. Messi has always had players around him in a team designed to feed him. He's good, but he's nowhere near the GOAT tier.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Playing alot better,still not as good as we can be.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

9 opening games without a draw is the most since 1934


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Messi play-making the hell out of this half. Fantastic goal.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Going to be 11 games without a draw here in about 10 minutes.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Goal!!


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

2-1


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

What the fuck...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That was a weak looking goal.. props to Bosnia but that defense looked asleep and what was the keeper doing?


----------



## KicksToFaces! (Apr 12, 2014)

GOOOOOOOOOOOL!!!!!!! VEDAAATOOORRR!!!!!!!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I might have been to early on my previous post. 

Game on.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Well doen Bosnia


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Bosnia will go on and can get far in the competition ... they are playing well.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Holy hell that defensive effort is laughable... just standing around letting them easily keep posession. Argentina is in deep deep trouble when they actually meet one of the better teams. They really haven't shown much to say they can really win this cup.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

RKing85 said:


> One of the main reasons I wouldn't mind Argentina winning is so that Maradonna can have some epic freak outs when even more people start saying Messi is better than him.


Messi's competition is Ronaldo, Iniesta, Robben etc.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

11 games into this tournament and yet to be a real shitty game. That's amazing. What a great stuff.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

If Bosnia didn't stumble in possession so damn much we'd have had another shocker. Argentina has looked like shit almost all of this match. They are not to be feared if this is how they will play.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Full marks to Bosnia. They should get through. Really impressed me in this game. What a fun game to watch.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Great Game. And tomorrow we will have Germany vs Portugal


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Brazil and Argentina so far not playing like the 2 favorites in this world cup


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

22 teams have played so far and what, 2 didn't score a goal?


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

:mark:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

kimino said:


> Brazil and Argentina so far not playing like the 2 favorites in this world cup


Surprisingly the best teams have been Holland, Italy, Costa Rica, and France... Holland had some hype coming in but the other three were either "wait and see" or "pfft yeah right". 

If Brazil or Argentina meet anyone with a semblance of defense and doesn't give the ball away with sloppy play around the box they aren't going to make it. Pure and simple. They looked like middle tier teams and against competition that isn't all that great in comparison to the usual top tier teams.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Everyone so far has looked beatable.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Holy shit the Argentina/Bosnia game was fucking tense, Bosnia were actually pretty damn dangerous looking.

This world cup! :mark:


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Italy shouldn't be a surprise to anyone. An amazing midfield, good defence and a forward who has the potential to be devastating.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Another great game and props to Bosnia for taking it to Argentina. They had control of the first half and a large amount of the offense was theirs in the second half. Ultimately, nobody other than Dzeko is really used to this level of competition so they made a lot of mistakes when they had possession of the ball and failed to capitalize.

Argentina were pretty poor and for most of the match, Messi didn't do shit despite all the hype. What matters is the goal, though, so I can't really knock him.

Bosnia should be able to go through if they keep this up and Argentina seem to have the #1 spot on lock.

The great World Cup keeps on going and tomorrow we should be treated with another good game when GERMANY and PORTUGAL mark their start. Kinda conflicted on who I support because Germany has been my #1 national team since the beginning but Ronaldo is my favorite player. Still, both should go through regardless of tomorrow's result.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Bosnia's manager should have made the substitutions earlier. I didn't realize that Spahic was so good at Sevilla. They should get the second position easily.
Argentina flows a lot better with the 4-3-3 system but I still see countries like Brazil or Italy above them so far. Underwhelming match by the best player of Argentina in the last seasons, Di Maria.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

The fist half was so bad,AWFUL.

We have a "easy" match against iran next,i hope we build confidence from there.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> Surprisingly the best teams have been Holland, Italy, Costa Rica, and France... Holland had some hype coming in but the other three were either "wait and see" or "pfft yeah right".
> 
> If Brazil or Argentina meet anyone with a semblance of defense and doesn't give the ball away with sloppy play around the box they aren't going to make it. Pure and simple. They looked like middle tier teams and against competition that isn't all that great in comparison to the usual top tier teams.


No love for Mexico  and their robbed 3-0?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Spanish Lariato said:


> Bosnia's manager should have made the substitutions earlier. I didn't realize that Spahic was so good at Sevilla. They should get the second position easily.
> Argentina flows a lot better with the 4-3-3 system but I still see countries like Brazil or Italy above them so far. Underwhelming match by the best player of Argentina in the last seasons, Di Maria.


Brazil is not playing THAT good, But if you think Few teams are playing THAT football


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

kimino said:


> No love for Mexico  and their robbed 3-0?


Mexico looked decent... but they struggled at times against a soso Cameroon team. As for Italy, after 2010 I think anyone playing wait and see with them is justifiable. 

And Holland really didn't look beatable. The real score of that game was 5-0 when you take out the bad penalty. Granted it could just be that Spain is now utter shit but the one team I would not want to face right now is an easy choice. Keep Holland on the other side of the bracket...


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I realize I am jumping ahead here a few games, but lets says Bosnia gets the 2 seed out of F and plays whoever wins Group E. 

As it stands right now, I'm picking Bosnia to win that game.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

MESSI THE GOAT. 

Don't have to say more. Just PURE GOAT.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

EGame said:


> MESSI THE GOAT.
> 
> Don't have to say more. Just PURE GOAT.


He made one great play and hardly figured in a huge chunk of the game against a lesser opponent...I think GOAT isn't the correct term here.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

RKing85 said:


> I realize I am jumping ahead here a few games, but lets says Bosnia gets the 2 seed out of F and plays whoever wins Group E.
> 
> As it stands right now, I'm picking Bosnia to win that game.


Would be france. Could actually see them pulling off an upset

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I don't see anyone from this group doing very well... for France, we'll have to wait and see. Not like Honduras is a beast but a 3-0 and never in doubt game was much more convincing then the terrible play by Argentina.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

I'll sleep more restful


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

:wall Germany and Portugal tommorow


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Why didn't we get goal-line technology when Balotelli chipped Hart? I mean, they used it for Chile when it clearly didn't cross the line.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> He made one great play and hardly figured in a huge chunk of the game against a lesser opponent...I think GOAT isn't the correct term here.


Messi fanboys almost ruin ones enjoyment of an amazing football player. They had him pegged as GOAT when he scored 92 goals in a season where he failed to turn up in the 3 games that actually mattered for his club.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Osize10 said:


> Why didn't we get goal-line technology when Balotelli chipped Hart? I mean, they used it for Chile when it clearly didn't cross the line.


goal line tech is always on. if it crosses the line, the ref knows immediately through a beeper

the replay is just for the benefit of the yokels at home


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

reDREDD said:


> *goal line tech* is always on. if it crosses the line, the ref knows immediately through a beeper
> 
> the replay is just for the benefit of the yokels at home


Such annoying thing


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

SóniaPortugal said:


> I'll sleep more restful


I'll save that image for tomorrow:lmao


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

reDREDD said:


> goal line tech is always on. if it crosses the line, the ref knows immediately through a beeper
> 
> the replay is just for the benefit of the yokels at home


Except that was the one match they did not relay it to the viewer. I'm not questioning whether the ref knew or not - I'm questioning why producers didn't take the 10 seconds to show us. I've seen it in every match but that one instance. And previous to today, it was the play that most warranted a print out for the viewer. I just find it odd it was totally ignored when in previous games, ESPN producers were hellbent on showing the viewer.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

This photo makes me laugh
It's so stupid, that make me laugh


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Marcos 25063 said:


> I'll save that image for tomorrow:lmao


:mark:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

smh at the awfulness of this thread. and there's still a month left


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

Anyone notice how messi often hits the crossbar in world cups?. 3-4 times in 2010 and one here.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Osize10 said:


> Except that was the one match they did not relay it to the viewer. I'm not questioning whether the ref knew or not - I'm questioning why producers didn't take the 10 seconds to show us. I've seen it in every match but that one instance. And previous to today, it was the play that most warranted a print out for the viewer. I just find it odd it was totally ignored when in previous games, ESPN producers were hellbent on showing the viewer.


There wasn't really an opportunity to show it. It gets shown after goals b/c there's time to show replays when they're celebrating/getting back onside for the kickoff. I'd be more pissed if they cut away from the game to show something you know didn't cross the line.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

StonecoldGoat said:


> Anyone notice how messi often hits the crossbar in world cups?. 3-4 times in 2010 and one here.


The goal was also off the post and might not have turned in without the deflection.

Not like it matters tho. When you're looking for precision, you'll hit the edges once in a while.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> smh at the awfulness of this thread. and there's still a month left


You don't even want to know what the first few months of the premiership thread is going to be like with all the new arrivals.

Think our new 'fans' and local bell Zigberg last season multiplied by about 7 or 8. Or for a better reference, page 394 of last years thread except not in response to anything and just because. Literally every post will be a smiley/#BANTZLOLZ or a shitty meme type of post.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I was actually pretty disappointed in Bosnia. I expected big things from them attacking wise but they were absolutely putrid in the last third. They were excellent defensively but I think Argentina were really that bad.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Glad that Bosnia brought some game into the battle w/Argentina and made them suffer a little. But in the end, the :messi squad's victory was kinda predictable. Still, an intense game (well, for the second half that is) and one in many entertaining ones in this WC.

Tonight, PORTUGAL/GERMANY BIATCHES :mark: - crossing fingers for Portugal to win this shit, we haven't beaten Germany since 2000, we should let that streak be broken :brock


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Anyone seen these? They were uploaded a month ago, pretty neat videos about World Cup history.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Gandhi said:


> Anyone seen these? They were uploaded a month ago, pretty neat videos about World Cup history.


:lol

Love these vids mate


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

If Germany loses today...lol just fucking lol.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

EGame said:


> If Germany loses today...lol just fucking lol.













It's already lost, there's nothing they can do about it.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Ronaldo, Messi and Robben are the three players in this tournament capable of taking over a game and helping their team beat anybody so Portugal definitely have a chance. Just because they qualified badly doesn't make them a bad team.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Of course sad because of the yesterday's game 
But with that gameplay we should not feat Nigeria and Iran. Of course my comments about Bosnia sound a little bit markish for obvious reasons but the truth is that this "Bosnia will suprrise veryone at the world cup" is more than just a lame comment of a die hard fan.
This team shocked many in the qualifications and friendly games (for example Džeko's spectacular goal in Paris in the game France-Bosnia 1:1) and by reading some comments on various websites it seems like the people who haven't followed Bosnia games know what I am talking about now

You only get one chance to make a first impression and I think we made a great impression


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

The Camel knows all














Sounds shook :lelbron


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Hope the portugal - germany is good,hard to pick a side...i dont like portugal so much and germany killed us in the last WC :frustrate

If USA flops today :lmao :duck


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

not sure how USA losing to Ghana would be "flopping". both sides are pretty even in my book.

Germany/Portugal in an hour :mark:


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Kroos on the wing whipping balls in for Muller :mark:

Shame no Klose, i don't care he's 36, i want to see him. One away from Ronaldo's record.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Xapury said:


> Hope the portugal - germany is good,hard to pick a side...i dont like portugal so much and germany killed us in the last WC :frustrate
> 
> If USA flops today :lmao :duck


Why do not you like Portugal? 
We're cute and friendly 

As an opponent in the next games I'm more afraid of Ghana than of USA


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm going to go watch the Germany/Portugal game with a bunch of Turks in my area. 

We got purple kush maaaaan, shit should be fun. :dance


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Brazilian Women reactions regarding Cristiano Ronaldo :lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LOLING @ the German line-up. 

Such poverty.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

I really like Portugal clothes 
João Moutinho :cheer


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

I sometimes feel like i'm the only motherfucker who wasn't confused by the goal line technology yesterday.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

SóniaPortugal said:


> I really like Portugal clothes
> João Moutinho :cheer


Moutinho


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Lel neither of these teams are winning the whole thing.*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Probably the only game so far this tournament where I would like to see both teams lose. 

Since neither of these teams are going to win it, I would be okay with Portugal giving Germany a humbling just to knock the Germans off the pedestal like the Dutch did to Spain.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Raul Meireles and his beard 
Hulgo Almeida and his mustache

Portugal NT always with style

And we've seen Cristiano Ronaldo shirtless


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Baines On Toast said:


> Moutinho


What's wrong? 
He is my favorite


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Can Germany plz fuck off with whatever False 9 shite they are trying to pull here

I never want to see a False 9 ever again unless his name is Messi


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The GOAT's time to make his mark. This is him in his prime years, history will remember this as his defining tournament. The one that seperates him from the greats...
















































IT IS TIME


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

11 minutes :mark:


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Lahm in midfield over Bastian is questionable.

ESPN get these Ronaldo promos outa here plz :kobe


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

This game should be a beauty. Really looking forward to it.

Going with Germany 2-1


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

SóniaPortugal said:


> What's wrong?
> He is my favorite


He used to be linked to Everton every summer and I would get super excited thinking he would join and he only goes and bloody joins Monaco eventually one year 

Seeing his name always brings a tear to me eye 

He is a GAWD though :bow


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

A lot of people supporting Portugal 
Or are noisier


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Baines On Toast said:


> He used to be linked to Everton every summer and I would get super excited thinking he would join and he only goes and bloody joins Monaco eventually one year
> 
> Seeing his name always brings a tear to me eye
> 
> He is a GAWD though :bow


I know your feeling 
FC Porto is not the same without him


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Don't understand why I'm seeing on twitter a lot of people hoping for this match to end up as a draw so the US has a better chance of going through.

The only thing the US fans should be caring about today is beating Ghana. If they get anything less than 3 points against Ghana, it's not good enough no matter what the result is in this one.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

My two favorite teams on the tourney. I'd rather Germany wins and gets the #1 spot, though.

lol @ USA thinking they have the slightest chance of going through. They'll probably fail to beat Ghana today.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Bunch of amateurs on the pitch. Fucking lol at this circus.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Geez, I've seen more sloppy defense in the first 8 minutes of this game than in the first 11 games combined I think.

Making for a damn entertaining first couple minutes however!


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

Khedira:-D:-D:-D


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*facepalm*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Such a fucking embarrassment lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Ref got that call right.

1-0 Germany


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

They celebrated the penalty more than the goal lol


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

RKing85 said:


> Ref got that call right.
> 
> 1-0 Germany


If that was Ronaldo the internet would explode... It was a foul outside the box, inside is very close


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

not a pen for mine. gotze is hanging on to pereira just as much, then realises he cant get the ball, lets go and falls over.

incredibly soft pelanty.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

EGame said:


> Bunch of amateurs on the pitch. Fucking lol at this circus.



Yes because one of the possible winners are amateurs
And I am talking about Germany


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

If Portugal lose by 1-0... I will be happy


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

SóniaPortugal said:


> If Portugal lose by 1-0... I will be happy


Name: SoniaPortugal 
Location: Portugal 
Status: Happy if Portugal lose


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Nothing worse for a coach then having to make a first half injury sub. Especially when you are already down. Cuts down on your second half options big time.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

You know, you figure Germany being a big strong nation would be able to stand on their feet more than they are


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

2-0!!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Oh come on Pepe


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL PORTUGAL 
LOL RONALDO 

WORLD PLAYER OF THE NOTHING. 

LMAO


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

EGame said:


> LOL PORTUGAL
> LOL RONALDO
> 
> WORLD PLAYER OF THE NOTHING.
> ...


I forgot football was played with 1 player...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I have made a terrible error


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

EGame said:


> Name: SoniaPortugal
> Location: Portugal
> Status: Happy if Portugal lose


I want Portugal to win 
:frustrate This is what I do not want to happen

If Portugal NT lose that is by difference of one goal


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Pepe :lol


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Fucking lolz.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Lol at that red for Pepe. Everything is right with the world now.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Stinger Fan said:


> I forgot football was played with 1 player...


If you would like a reminder, go watch how Messi won the game yesterday. 



SóniaPortugal said:


> I want Portugal to win
> :frustrate This is what I do not want to happen
> 
> If Portugal NT lose that is by difference of one goal


I'm so sorry.  

Portugal are imploding. 

Red card. LOLLLLLL


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

RIP IN PEACE PORTULOL


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Pepe you fucking idiot

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

EGame said:


> LOL PORTUGAL
> LOL RONALDO
> 
> WORLD PLAYER OF THE NOTHING.
> ...


If Portugal lose NT is not only of Cristiano Ronaldo fault
If Portugal win NT is not only of Cristiano Ronaldo merit


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

lol and people call Portugal the divers


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

Pepe doing what he does best


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

That camel is full of shit


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

That was pretty pointless of Pepe even if Müller overreacted.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Live I thought there was no way that Pepe deserved the red. On the replay I guess he did by the letter of the dictionary "head butt" the German. But still, a straight red for that seems pretty harsh.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Portuwhat?


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Pepe :evil::evil::evil:


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

EGame said:


> If you would like a reminder, go watch how Messi won the game yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More like Bosnia lost than Messi winning LOL

I don't get how Muller gets nothing for retaliating though


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Now is USA and Ghana 
And more math .... as always 
It's hard to be Portuguese


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Time to focus on the big games.


































Iran - Nigeria. :jordan5


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

SóniaPortugal said:


> Now is USA and Ghana
> And more math .... as always
> It's hard to be Portuguese



You guys colonized us and we send pepe to you (Y)


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

Muller made the most out of that shove...small amount of contact and he goes down grabbing his face. I really shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

3-0 

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Its getting ugly


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Germany 3-0.

Where's Ronaldo?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

It's 3

Poor Ronaldo

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

This is turning into Spain - Holland.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Mueller did excellent to stay aware of that play off the deflection. 

Goal Fest 2014 continues!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*DAMN RIGHT GERMANY*


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Portugal has had absolutely zero luck today


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

EGame said:


> If you would like a reminder, go watch how Messi won the game yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know Portugal is playing badly, very badly

But compare Bosnia to Germany :lmao

Bosnia = Germany, in which Planet?


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

EGame said:


> 3-0
> 
> LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Down a man, what's was your excuse for losing 5-1 and conceding 4 in the 2nd half?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Top quality stuff from Germany so far. Portugal unlucky with the red card tho.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Germany is better, but Portugal don't deserve 3-0. Shouldn't have been a red card. Still, I'm rooting for Germans.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

xdryza said:


> Germany 3-0.
> 
> Where's Ronaldo?


Pepe sent off, Khedira missing an open net, Coentrao missing an open net, Ronaldo...hmm was he even on the pitch? 

Meanwhile at Barca: 










Lollllllllllllllll


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Stinger Fan said:


> Down a man, what's was your excuse for losing 5-1 and conceding 4 in the 2nd half?


LMAO, you actually think I support Spain? :lel


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Wouldnt suprise me if Germany rolls threw this tournament. Way too many girls in the rest of the teams. Cant handle the german tanks when they start rolling.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

man, I feel sorry for Portugal


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

congrats on the portuguese midfield on taking the 'most non existent midfield who should be better' title from argentina.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

EGame said:


> LMAO, you actually think I support Spain? :lel


So, you're not in support of Spain yet support Barcelona? What a loser LOL

Meh, Portugal beat Bosnia 6-2 with 2 goals from Ronaldo.... just saying


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

This was basically Portugal vs Germany and the ref, if the penalty and the red card were any indication.

Granted, we haven't played shit bar the counterattacks, but even though Germany still did more than us, the ref more often than not is in their favor. It's 3-0 now and God knows how many more will we take if things stay as they are. fpalm


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Stinger Fan said:


> So, you're not in support of Spain yet support Barcelona? What a loser LOL
> 
> Meh, Portugal beat Bosnia 6-2 with 2 goals from Ronaldo.... just saying


Location: Canada Eh? 

LMAO. 

Stay mad. lollll


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

EGame said:


> Location: Canada Eh?
> 
> LMAO.
> 
> Stay mad. lollll


At Least I have balls to showcase where I'm located. Besides, I live in Canada...I wasn't born here. Try harder next time


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Envy against Cristiano Ronaldo is huge

You are obsessed with him


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

The Portuguese blaming the Ref? :lmao :lmao :lmao

PORTULOL


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Portugal getting Mullered


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Whoa that's not nice bro you better calm down bro


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

danny_boy said:


> The Portuguese blaming the Ref? :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> PORTULOL


Where?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Allur said:


> Whoa that's not nice bro you better calm down bro


:lol :lol


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

BoJaNNNNN said:


> It's already lost, there's nothing they can do about it.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Allur said:


> Whoa that's not nice bro you better calm down bro


I love Meireles


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

I did give the Germans credit as they did do much more than we did. The second and third goals were all their work. But with a ref that gave a bad penalty kick call, unfairly gave Pepe a red card despite Pepe's stupidity but that should've warranted yellow and not red, and more often than not doubted Portugal more than Germany when it came to fouls, how can the ref not play some form of role in the Germans' lead right now?

I may be biased, but I call things as I see them.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Allur said:


> Whoa that's not nice bro you better calm down bro


:lmao His looks is really badass too.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

they're not his middle fingers


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> they're not his middle fingers


I think he's saying"shove it up your ass"


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Like watching a Moyes led United vs Bayern. On the one hand, its Germany aka Bayern. On the other, you have a player who is brilliant but battling an injury (RVP = Ronaldo), a guy who gets chances but messes up (Welbeck = Nani) and a guy with a famous temper with nothing to show for it (Rooney = Pepe). And a defense that doesn't do much, of course.

Guess Ronaldo is not gonna go far in this tournament. And Germany will as usual maul their opponents 4-0 and 5-0 before losing out at the semis as usual. Same old, same old.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Sliver C said:


> Like watching a Moyes led United vs Bayern. On the one hand, its Germany aka Bayern. On the other, you have a player who is brilliant but battling an injury (RVP = Ronaldo), a guy who gets chances but messes up (Welbeck = Nani) and a guy with a famous temper with nothing to show for it (Rooney = Pepe). And a defense that doesn't do much, of course.
> 
> Guess Ronaldo is not gonna go far in this tournament. And Germany will as usual maul their opponents 4-0 and 5-0 before losing out at the semis as usual. Same old, same old.


Ronaldo has sorely missed a guy like Figo since he retired. I know that's saying a lot because well he's Figo but Portugal misses another guy who can help win a game to take some of the pressure off Ronaldo. Real Madrid (and United)has a fair amount of those guys, it allows Ronaldo much more space but with Portugal its only him and the ball is always played toward him. Can't win like that and the coach is to blame for that .


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

6-0 pls. 

We WANT six. We WANT six!


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Portugal is fucked up


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

ATF said:


> I did give the Germans credit as they did do much more than we did. The second and third goals were all their work. But with a ref that gave a bad penalty kick call, *unfairly gave Pepe a red card despite* Pepe's stupidity but that should've warranted yellow and not red, and more often than not doubted Portugal more than Germany when it came to fouls, how can the ref not play some form of role in the Germans' lead right now?
> 
> I may be biased, but I call things as I see them.


How is not a Red Card? He's headbutted him, which is Violent Conduct which is an straight red, I fail to see how that can be a anything other than a Red card


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

MRLS 

Portugal jobbing to Germany again :jose


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

that picture might be my new screensaver.

Will be hard to get rid of my collage of fan reaction shots to Undertaker losing at Mania however.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

EGame said:


> 6-0 pls.
> 
> We WANT six. We WANT six!


Ya, Gotta make up for that Spain loss. Don't want to bandwagon all the teams now right?


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

EGame said:


> 6-0 pls.
> 
> We WANT six. We WANT six!


(N)
What is your problem with Cristiano Ronaldo?


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

danny_boy said:


> How is not a Red Card? He's headbutted him, which is Violent Conduct which is an straight red, I fail to see how that can be a anything other than a Red card


It was exaggerated
It was only yellow 
If is was another player was yellow 
But Pepe has a reputation


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

SóniaPortugal said:


> (N)
> What is your problem with Cristiano Ronaldo?


Jealousy that Ronaldo won Ballon D'or and not Messi


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Stinger Fan said:


> Ya, Gotta make up for that Spain loss. Don't want to bandwagon all the teams now right?


LMAO 

You're a pathetic Canadian bandwagonning Portugal. Lollll no one is going to take your seriously. 

You're also a terrible troll. lolllll

You're so buttthurt right now, it's laughable. :messi



SóniaPortugal said:


> (N)
> What is your problem with Cristiano Ronaldo?




I didn't even mention Ronaldo in that post.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

apparently who like Messi, should not like Cristiano Ronaldo LOL


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Portugal are dreadful. Eder and Nani are embarrassing. I'll pay someone to take that shit freak off us.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

EGame said:


> LMAO
> 
> You're a pathetic Canadian bandwagonning Portugal. Lollll no one is going to take your seriously.
> 
> ...


Sure sure EGame, I'm a "bandwagon jumper" to a team that's never won any trophies while you aren't Spanish yet support BARCELONA 

:aryalol


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

Greetings to all, May I get a stream to the Germany game please???


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

What a bunch of fools. With this team winning the WC is a chimera.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

-Halo- said:


> Greetings to all, May I get a stream to the Germany game please???


itv player.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't want Germany to score anymore. Got to have both teams advancing. Not surprised at the result, though. Germany always gets the better of Portugal except in Euro 2000.

Müller has been great but it's hard to accept anyone other than Ballack in that #13 shirt. 



Marcos 25063 said:


> apparently who like Messi, should not like Cristiano Ronaldo LOL


It can work in reverse too.

I wish Argentina nothing but the worst in the rest of the tournament.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Stinger Fan said:


> Sure sure EGame, I'm a "bandwagon jumper" to a team that's never won any trophies while you aren't Spanish yet support BARCELONA
> 
> :aryalol


Yeah continue to get mad at my posts while your shit team gets buried. LMAO. Continue to bring up Barca because you're so mad. Lollllll

You're a shit supporter supporting a shit team, having a shit tournament. 

#dealwithit 

LMAO


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Stinger Fan said:


> Sure sure EGame, I'm a "bandwagon jumper" to a team that's never won any trophies while you aren't Spanish yet support BARCELONA
> 
> :aryalol


No point in going mate, he'll just post that over and over and over... Grinds you down like ICEMAN from Top gun.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

EGame said:


> Yeah continue to get mad at my posts while your shit team gets buried. LMAO. Continue to bring up Barca because you're so mad. Lollllll
> 
> You're a shit supporter supporting a shit team, having a shit tournament.
> 
> ...


Mad about what? A game that I have zero control over?

You've done nothing but get owned so far because you have zero clue what you're talking about

:HA


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

wkdsoul said:


> No point in going mate, he'll just post that over and over and over...


It's just funny how butt hurt he is over Messi not winning anything.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm supporing Germany and the USA. Germany is dominating Portugal right now. They're certainly playing like champions.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Portugal is not in this game
We have two more games 
GO Portugal


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

SóniaPortugal said:


> Portugal is not in this game
> We have two more games
> GO Portugal


At least its possible. Germany would have always been a tough game but I think as the first game goes, terrible team to play first


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Portugal the WOATS :duck


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

EGame said:


> LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know
(N)was the response to this post 
The question was due to other posts that you did


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Going from bad to worse for Portugal.

And the smiles of Ghana and USA fans are growing by the second.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

:duck :aryalol


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Stinger Fan said:


> Mad about what? A game that I have zero control over?
> 
> You've done nothing but get owned so far because you have zero clue what you're talking about
> 
> :HA


Yeah I have no clue, says the butthurt Portuguese supporting Canadian.

Lollllllllll


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

And Coentrao is injured :cuss:

Fuck this game


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

The consistency of Germans in these tournaments is insane.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

RKing85 said:


> Going from bad to worse for Portugal.
> 
> And the smiles of Ghana and USA fans are growing by the second.


Maybe, but they actually have to get something out of Portugal and Portugal wont be pushed over easily. Portugal have had no luck today which people don't seem to notice. Coentrao,Nani and Eder both came close and could have changed the game entirely .


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Xapury said:


> :duck :aryalol


Bring the next pet, the Camel is DEAD :lol


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

EGame said:


> Yeah I have no clue, says the butthurt Portuguese supporting Canadian.
> 
> Lollllllllll


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Marcos 25063 said:


> Bring the next pet, the Camel is DEAD :lol


NO 
The Camel lives
I'm from Portugal, so I decided that he lives
Poor little thing


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

The fans :banderas

Germany is a strong candidate for the Cup


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Well, Pepe is out for the next 1/2 games, Coentrao is injured, Almeida is injured, 3-0, we're not playing SHIT.

In another words, it Goddamn SUCKS to be Portuguese.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

ATF said:


> Well, Pepe is out for the next 1/2 games, Coentrao is injured, Almeida is injured, 3-0, we're not playing SHIT.
> 
> In another words, it SUCKS to be Portuguese.


No luck man, no luck what so ever


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Injuries and a red card, all to some of their best players and a hammering.

That's about as bad as it gets. Portugal should just leave.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Have to see the replay there


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Can this game end?
Portugal is not playing 
Germany is also not really wanted to play
And the players are getting injured


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Wait a minute, how was that NOT a PK?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

SóniaPortugal said:


> NO
> The Camel lives
> I'm from Portugal, so I decided that he lives
> Poor little thing


It was just a joke :vick


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

And the referee is helping the party


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

That one looked more liek a penalty than Germany's but meh. Not a big deal, it was close 50/50 sometimes its given sometimes it isn't. Having that penalty wont really help us anyways


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Marcos 25063 said:


> It was just a joke :vick


I know lol 
I'm also jokingly


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

4-0.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

LMAO 4 - 0

:dead :dead :dead


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't think I'm going out on to much of a limb when I say Mueller is going to end his career atop the all time World Cup goal scorers.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

And that was the last nail in Portugal's coffin.

But despite this bullshit, I ain't even mad.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

lol I still think Portugal can qualify for the 16


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

The referee got scared of Ronaldo


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

HAAAAAAAAAAAHHH

4-0 

lolllllllll


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Muller GOATing

PODOLSKI on


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Unfortunate game. Just absolutely no luck at all today. Worst way to start off a tournament. Congrats to Germany


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Marcos 25063 said:


> lol I still think Portugal can qualify for the 16


Portugal will pass the group stage


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Still not as bad as Spain's situation... yet. But I'm sure it'll lead to that the way things are going.

Our team should just pack their stuff and fuck off, I'm wasting my time with my national team being a fucking disgrace. Doesn't help the ref is biased (how was Germany's anything but a PK allowed and that foul a while ago not a PK?) and the Germans just happen to be the Goddamned Germans.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

EGame said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> HAAAAAAAAAAAHHH
> 
> ...


And you did not answer my question

What is your problem with Cristiano Ronaldo?


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Glad Pepe got sent off. Cannot feel sorry for Portugal...See Euro 2004 for reference.


----------



## boxxx (May 28, 2014)

Perfect game for Germans...


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

SóniaPortugal said:


> And you did not answer my question
> 
> What is your problem with Cristiano Ronaldo?


He's a barcelona fan, therefore hates the oppositions star player, its not rocket science. fpalm


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

SóniaPortugal said:


> And you did not answer my question
> 
> What is your problem with Cristiano Ronaldo?


Egame is just a troll.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

ATF said:


> Still not as bad as Spain's situation... yet. But I'm sure it'll lead to that the way things are going.
> 
> Our team should just pack their stuff and fuck off, I'm wasting my time with my national team being a fucking disgrace. Doesn't help the ref is biased (how was Germany's anything but a PK allowed and that foul a while ago not a PK)?


NO
Portugal will pass the group stage


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

SóniaPortugal said:


> NO
> Portugal will pass the group stage


With a -4 record, Ghana and USA still to play to add to their own records, 2 players injured, our best defense guy out due to stupidity and a complete lack of morale? I don't think so. It'll be Germany and Ghana imho.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

I like your optimism,sonia. 

:duck


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

wkdsoul said:


> He's a barcelona fan, therefore hates the oppositions star player, its not rocket science. fpalm


Ok...only that
I'm from FC Porto and I do not hate Benfica players


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Vader said:


> Told you already. Higuain, *Muller*, Germany, Argentina. Any combo of those, none of DA's nonsense.


I R SMARTERER

Portugal will piss the other two games, they're not great but Ghana and America are fucking shit.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh they better. Ghana is really not that shit tbh, but they better make the other two teams drown in their own vomit if they wanna pass through. And the way they played here, they ain't even gonna try.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Xapury said:


> I like your optimism,sonia.
> 
> :duck


You will be optimistic for me?
NO

Everyone knew that Portugal would lose to Germany 
Everyone knew that Portugal had to win the USA and Ghana

I do not understand this pessimism


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

At least it was not 5 like Spain (Y)


----------



## Rahil_Rage (Jun 5, 2014)

I want *PORTUGAL* to win, because they have never won a major championship before.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Pepe destroyed Portugal chances today with the Red Card


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Any team that plays Michael Essien in 2014 are turd.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

SóniaPortugal said:


> And you did not answer my question
> 
> What is your problem with Cristiano Ronaldo?


He's a douchebag.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Marcos 25063 said:


> Pepe destroyed Portugal chances today with the Red Card


He was actually the smartest in the pitch if you think closely. He didn't want to associate himself with just how crappy our team looked, and decided to invoke a red card (an unfair one though but still) to leave sooner.

Well now Ghana and the USA may just see this as their blessing in disguise.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

EGame said:


> He's a douchebag.


Really?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

SóniaPortugal said:


> Really?


I can confirm, I was douchebag.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Well, it has to suck to be a Portuguese today. They got completely annihilated and Müller was on top of his game with the hat-trick.

I still have faith that Portugal can make it through even if USA vs Ghana doesn't end in a draw (which I think it will). They need to get some motivation, though. Because with this uninspired form, they ain't going anywhere. And even then, they haven't got it as bad as Spain, who I still believe can make it to the next round.

Germany continue to remain the way they've always been and I feel great about supporting them for World Cup winners. Klose should get a shot in the next two games so he can add to his number of goals scored.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

"I hope I looked good on TV." 

:lel

Muller commenting the Pepe situation.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

EGame said:


> I can confirm, I was douchebag.


Really?
What he did to you?


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

Deutschland baby! Portugal had no chance.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Now serious 

Portugal NT played poorly

Portugal had bad luck: Coentrao and Almeida injured

The referee did not help: it was only yellow for Pepe and not marked one penlaty for Portugal


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

SóniaPortugal said:


> Really?
> What he did to you?


Would you like to continue this interrogation this over a drink?

wens


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Paulo Bento is angry 
Curious what will happen at Portugal NT conference


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Either they absolutely trash Ghana and USA or they might as well just quit, because after this beatdown, their image has been close to destroyed.

I expected Germany to win (Portuguese bias aside, let's be serious), but I never expected Portugal to be so totally uninspired, nor Germany (especially Muller) to trash us like that. Jesus. I guess now I've been humbled the way Spain was


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

ATF said:


> Either they absolutely trash Ghana and USA or they might as well just quit, because after this beatdown, their image has been close to destroyed.
> 
> I expected Germany to win (Portuguese bias aside, let's be serious), but I never expected Portugal to be so totally uninspired, nor Germany (especially Muller) to trash us like that. Jesus. I guess now I've been humbled the way Spain was


But at least we can complain about the referee lol


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Thats 8 WC goals for Muller now.

bama4

Dude really likes the Big Stage.


Germany looked good, still dont trust them as long as they play Ozil. Also, loosing Hummels will be bad. 

Portugal was bad.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

No one mentions this, but Rui Patrício (our goalie) was definitely the worst player in the pitch. Jesus, he was worse than fucking Casillas. The fact that Paulo Supermoron Bento has him over Eduardo is sickening, and this was the proof of it.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

LET'S DO THIS SHOLA. SAVE US FROM THOSE EVIL IRANIANS.

#BRAVE


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Where was Klose :frustrate

Ronaldo's record is his if he gets some time.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Where was Klose :frustrate
> 
> Ronaldo's record is his if he gets some time.


He will break the record in this WC...no doubt


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm so fucking glad I watched this game whilst stoned, Pepe's red card had me fucking laughing my ass off.

4-0 BABY!!! DEUTSCHLAND MOTHERFUCKER!!! :mark:


----------



## Shady Chris (May 4, 2014)

a red card for this :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti 


Most pathetic refereeing I've ever seen. And Muller should have gotten a pink card for being a ******.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

^^^ 

If you don't understand why that was a red card then fitba isn't for you.

BTW, Roberto & Ruud :mark:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Rui Patricio is absolutely shocking. 

Pepe is a fucking idiot, no change there. Don't see the debate at all really, you can't go in with your head like that. 

Ronaldo looked really off the pace but I guess that was to be expected. And what in the blue hell are Almeida and Postiga doing in that squad. Both appalling, even though Postiga didn't come on. Would have liked to have seen Rafa Silva and William Carvalho and see what the fuss is about there. Not feeling confident for Portugal without Pepe and probably Coentrao but Ghana and USA don't seem anything special.

Liked the look of Ze Germans, but would like to see Draxler and Klose in the coming games. Muller is so good in big games.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Time for the first draw of this cup


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Now Raul Meireles must heve match ban .... for showing the index fingers

Portuguese commentators for you guys :flip:flip

We do not need people to want to harm Portugal NT, we ourselves do it beautifully fpalm


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

KME said:


> Rui Patricio is absolutely shocking.
> 
> Pepe is a fucking idiot, no change there. Don't see the debate at all really, you can't go in with your head like that.
> 
> ...


Rafa Silva... I Love him

If he has head and luck, he is the next best Portuguese player


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I love you Sonia. Do you have any English in you?










If not










































would you like some?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:lmao vader.


Enyeama old FM legend also Emenike :mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Going with Nigeria 2-0 in this one.

Although to be fair, I couldn't tell you one thing about the Iranian team.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm rooting for the Persians, GO IRAN! :dance


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Vader said:


> I love you Sonia. Do you have any English in you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Portugal NT lost 4-0
I may be confident
But do you really think I have the patience for this :no:


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Ambrose on for Nigeria. Hope Rollins doesn't come out of the crowd to get him sent off.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

If this match if the first one to end in a tie... :duck


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

muller goat

noob posters woat

abbreviations portugal


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Sonia, Sonia, Sonia.

5 minutes

2 times

You seem like a classy woman so I'll wear a condom just for you.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

I can see Ghana taking points from Portugal. If Ghana can stay organized defensively, they're a dangerous team. Strong and experienced midfield/attack. 

Waiting for the MIKEL hat trick.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


> I can see Ghana taking points from Portugal. If Ghana can stay organized defensively, they're a dangerous team. Strong and experienced midfield/attack.
> 
> Waiting for the MIKEL hat trick.


The penalty hurt Portugal a lot, being down 1-0 that early against a very good team isn't easy. Then the red card hurt is the most.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

TAP IN MULLER (the prick :terry)


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Despite no goals, this game has been quite entertaining.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

These two teams have no business being in this World Cup. Shittest match of the tournament by far. Bosnia should hammer both of these.



Rock316AE said:


> I can see Ghana taking points from Portugal. If Ghana can stay organized defensively, they're a dangerous team. Strong and experienced midfield/attack.
> 
> Waiting for the MIKEL hat trick.


Don't let todays result fool you, they're still a much better side than Ghana and The US. I'm predicting comfortable wins for them in both.

In fact, I fancy America being a bigger threat than this ageing Ghana team.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah, Iran has kinda surprised me actually. Kept up with Nigeria at every turn and had a major chance w/that corner there.

I think this is the first time since Mexico/Cameroon that the 1st half ended with 0-0. Let's see if this is the first draw of the championship.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

This game is crying out for Shola.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Ladis and gentlemen, Victor Moses.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Don't get the hate for the game being spouted.. so it's goaless but the play has been up and down and fairly entertaining. This isn't like a park the bus game where nothing is really happening. Some of the best games ever played were scoreless for a while, hell one of the best I've seen was scoreless almost all the way through extra time. 

Now, that is not saying this is a classic game, but it has been surprisingly decent given I figured it would be an absolute trainwreck.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Ameobi


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I think the thing is people have been spoiled with the first 12 games of the tournament, that this being an average game makes it seem worse than it really is.

The first 15 minutes were pretty exciting. Nigeria looked really dangerous. Settled down since then. 

This game could really use a goal though. Either side.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

This game has ruined the World Cup. 

Send both teams home and replace them with Ireland and Ibrahimovic.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Ameobi playing in a world cup :duck


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

First match I've turned off so far. Truly hideous stuff from both teams.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Irish Jet said:


> This game has ruined the World Cup.
> 
> Send both teams home and replace them with Ireland and Ibrahimovic.


You mean Iran/Nigeria? If so I agree, especially following the Germany/Portugal game. Both seems have just been sloppy, it's embarrassing.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

This is great for us,we are going to destroy this two WOATS. :mark:


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Feel sorry for the people in the crowd witnessing this mess after the GOAT first set of games.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't get why people on this thread are talking as if the Iran/Nigeria game is absolute garbage.

I mean they just played after an AMAZING German game, you shouldn't expect much. 

Honestly, the game's alright. I want someone to score though, mostly Iran.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

"All streaks are made to be broken" :jbl

First goalless game and first draw after four glorious days it seems.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Gandhi said:


> I don't get why people on this thread are talking as if the Iran/Nigeria game is absolute garbage.
> 
> I mean they just played after an AMAZING German game, you shouldn't expect much.
> 
> Honestly, the game's alright. I want someone to score though, mostly Iran.


It's the "no score this sucks for no other reason!" mentality I think. It's not pretty like some games, but they are moving around the pitch with some energy and actually trying. What do people want... for one of them to park 10 people behind the ball the entire match?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Send both of these teams home after this game.

No quality, no control, no skill. Embarrassing to watch.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Who did messi bang for argentina to get this group. If blatter wanted rooney could have give his wife a good going over.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Can't the whole of Africa just compete as one nation? That way we'd get a better, more competitive team, and they'd only take up one slot.

Bar Ivory Coast and Ghana, the African teams have been AWFUL since Senegal in 02.

Why are both these going for a draw? Don't they realize they're going to get painfully arse raped by Argentina and Bosnia?


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

Anyone else notice Iran's goalie kinda looks like Fandango?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Man oh man this Nigeria team is garbage.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Ghana better still be half decent later.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Can't the whole of Africa just compete as one nation? That way we'd get a better, more competitive team, and they'd only take up one slot.
> 
> Bar Ivory Coast and Ghana, the African teams have been AWFUL since Senegal in 02.


I highly doubt you watch African countries play much, and I'm not just talking about the World Cup.

Egypt beat Italy and almost beat Brazil in one tournament, and both WEREN'T friendly matches. 8*D

Egypt sucks this year though. :side:


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Regardless of what came before it, this has been absolutely dour.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I don't get the garbage game nonsense being thrown around at all.. both teams are running up and down the pitch and we are getting some nice chances. There might be no goals but there hasn't been long stretches of more dead play.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Bunch of RACIST CUNTS in this thread. You should all be banned. Shola has been MOTM imo. If the rest of these Nigerian bellends were capable of putting in a decent cross he'd have scored three by now.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It's not shit because there hasn't been a goal, there have been plenty of entertaining goalless draws in football, it's just the two teams don't even look like they should be here. Virtually no skill whatsoever, truly fucking awful from both teams, but I guess Iran will be happy enough.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Kick both teams out of the competition.

Pathetic wankers terrified to attack in the only game either of them had a chance of getting anything in.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Green Light said:


> Bunch of RACIST CUNTS in this thread. You should all be banned. Shola has been MOTM imo. If the rest of these Nigerian bellends were capable of putting in a decent cross he'd have scored three by now.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

WOAT game is WOAT

#SaveUsGhanaUSA


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

KME said:


> It's not shit because there hasn't been a goal, there have been plenty of entertaining goalless draws in football, it's just the two teams don't even look like they should be here. Virtually no skill whatsoever, truly fucking awful from both teams, but I guess Iran will be happy enough.


As I said.. not the prettiest but you have got to admit this isn't real garbage like we've seen from a team like Greece or a Chelsea in the Champions LEague where they simply parked the bus and killed the flow of the game entirely. This had energy and the teams running around. I would have loved some extra class at that attaacking third for both sides, but if that is the dullest match we get in the opening round then I think we can celebrate it.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Efe Ambrose with his best Smalling impression.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Such an African performance from Nigeria.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Gandhi said:


> I highly doubt you watch African countries play much, and I'm not just talking about the World Cup.
> 
> Egypt beat Italy and almost beat Brazil in one tournament, and both WEREN'T friendly matches. 8*D
> 
> Egypt sucks this year though. :side:


I've never seen Egypt in a World Cup yet get subjected to showers like Cameroon and Nigeria every 4 years. That it's self is enough I need to know about Egypt, and African football in general. Nigeria, the absolute bag of bin juice I just watched, are the African champions!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Mikel and Moses the WOATs

Every Chelsea player so far (bar Oscar) has stunk up Brazil

Being involved in games with all these goals and attacking play must be a shock to the system :Jordan


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> As I said.. not the prettiest but you have got to admit this isn't real garbage like we've seen from a team like Greece or a Chelsea in the Champions LEague where they simply parked the bus and killed the flow of the game entirely. This had energy and the teams running around. I would have loved some extra class at that attaacking third for both sides, but if that is the dullest match we get in the opening round then I think we can celebrate it.


It was shit.

No matter how much you try and polish it and convince yourself it isn't, it was complete and utter diarrhea.

I'd rather watch a side like Chelsea stick 10 men behind the ball when they don't have it and then counter-attack with quality opposed to two sides constantly kick the ball out for a goal kick when they try and cross the ball and when they attempt to control the ball let it go past them for a throw in.

I've seen Sunday League games with better quality than that sham of a game.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

It's a travesty that Sweden is not in this tournament and so many of these jobber teams have made it. And to think it all (including today's demolition) would've been avoided if Portugal had topped their group. 

Bosnia should breeze through both of them to get the second place below Argentina.

Hopefully Ghana vs USA will be better.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Kabraxal said:


> As I said.. not the prettiest but you have got to admit this isn't real garbage like we've seen from a team like Greece or a Chelsea in the Champions LEague where they simply parked the bus and killed the flow of the game entirely. This had energy and the teams running around. I would have loved some extra class at that attaacking third for both sides, but if that is the dullest match we get in the opening round then I think we can celebrate it.


So it was a decent game because the teams ran around? That was completely awful. Both teams were devoid of any quality and looked like they don't belong on this stage, which we already knew was the case.

Anybody remember Nigeria at the Confed Cup last year? They were atrocious in that too.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I've never seen Egypt in a World Cup yet get subjected to showers like Cameroon and Nigeria every 4 years. That it's self is enough I need to know about Egypt, and African football in general. Nigeria, the absolute bag of bin juice I just watched, are the African champions!


Well, I'd say that Egypt hasn't been doing well for the past 3 years or so because of political problems. I will admit though, Africa's had better years. I assure you, they have.

Though I don't agree with you that the Iran/Nigeria game was piss poor. I mean the game wasn't anything special but I enjoyed it somewhat nonetheless. I think you were just really hyped up because of the Germany/Portugal game which was ridiculously tense.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

It's all over

World Cup ruined

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Baines On Toast said:


> It was shit.
> 
> No matter how much you try and polish it and convince yourself it isn't, it was complete and utter diarrhea.
> 
> ...


Again, not saying it's great, fucking read... however, it isn't the "worst of all time" like some of you are havin gyour childish knee jerk reactions. Go back and watch some of 2010 and 2012 or some of the Champions Leagues of the past few years and you will find plenty more truly terrible games that will show you how stupid it is to even try and say this is on the WOAT tier.

It was average with some good defense and some sloppy offensive play. But it wasn't a dead game where hardly anything happens because one team is to busy playing keep away in their own half or diddling around in the midfield.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

So more than one person is trying to say that game wasn't WOAT. Now I remember why I wasn't posting in this thread.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

relax guize unk2


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Saint Dick said:


> So more than one person is trying to say that game wasn't WOAT. Now I remember why I wasn't posting in this thread.


If you actually think that is the worst of all time then I'll safely say you haven't watched a lot of football.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Gandhi said:


> Well, I'd say that Egypt hasn't been doing well for the past 3 years or so because of political problems. I will admit though, Africa's had better years. I assure you, they have.
> 
> Though I don't agree with you that the Iran/Nigeria game was piss poor. I mean the game wasn't anything special but I enjoy it somewhat nonetheless. *I think you were just really hyped up because of the Germany/Portugal game which was ridiculously tense*.


Germany and Portugal was tense? I don't know what you watched because it looked like a fucking pasting to me.

Dress it up all you want, it was a shit game. The reaction of both managers says it all, both smiling, after subjecting the crowd to that trash they were HAPPY because they got a point. They both might as well fly home now and give Argentina and Bosnia byes into the last 16.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Kabraxal said:


> If you actually think that is the worst of all time then I'll safely say you haven't watched a lot of football.


You should know by now that GOAT and WOAT aren't used as literal terms around here.

eg. Pirlo GOATed against England. Nigeria/Iran WOATing hard right now.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Saint Dick said:


> You should know by know that GOAT and WOAT aren't used as literal terms around here.
> 
> eg. Pirlo GOATed against England. Nigeria/Iran WOATing hard right now.


Except it's still nowhere near that level... 2010 had worse matches. The euros the past few tourneys have had some really bad matches. Hell, there are plenty of games in normal league play that would make those two teams we just saw look like world beaters. When you use WOAT in any sense you better make sure that it actually is and that match was nowhere near the worst football you will ever see. 

Those of us saying it isn't as bad as some of the knee jerk reactions here aren't saying it's a good game either if you've actually read the posts. It was average to decent with the ball being moved up and down the pitch constantly with some sloppy attacking. We aren't calling it great and celebrating it as a masterclass in football, we are just not proclaiming that the teams dropped their pants and took a shit on the field like some of you are reacting.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Kabraxal said:


> Except it's still nowhere near that level... 2010 had worse matches. The euros the past few tourneys have had some really bad matches. Hell, there are plenty of games in normal league play that would make those two teams we just saw look like world beaters. When you use WOAT in any sense you better make sure that it actually is and that match was nowhere near the worst football you will ever see.
> 
> Those of us saying it isn't as bad as some of the knee jerk reactions here aren't saying it's a good game either if you've actually read the posts. It was average to decent with the ball being moved up and down the pitch constantly with some sloppy attacking. We aren't calling it great and celebrating it as a masterclass in football, we are just proclaiming that the teams dropped their pants and took a shit on the field like some of you are reacting.


It was really fucking bad.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Spoiler:  Me fucking around with Murricans on omegle














































































:lel


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Not ghana happen omg :lmao :lmao :duck


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Going with a 1-1 draw in this Ghana/USA match.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I think rock bottom has been reached in here


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

There's plenty of future WALL OF SHAME potential in here. Joel should close this thread and make the awful posters PM each other instead.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Kabraxal how dare we not dislike the Iran/Nigeria game.

How dare we.


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

Its going to be an entertaining game. Probably a draw or somebody hits a winner in Extra Time.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i didnt think the game was so bad

but then again, im a chelsea fan :draper2


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I swear if this torrent of stupidity comes into the Prem thread next season then I'm doing a Raoul Moat. I'd like footballing IQ tests brought in please. As well as a paternity test for CGS to see if he's Joey Essex's kid.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Andre said:


> There's plenty of future WALL OF SHAME potential in here. Joel should close this thread and make the awful posters PM each other instead.


Very unfair on DA.


As for the game hoping for a Ghana win.


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

What do you all make of the supposed diamond formation Klinnsman throwing in tonight?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

another drwan in this game? maybe?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Gandhi said:


> Kabraxal how dare we not dislike the Iran/Nigeria game.
> 
> How dare we.


And this thread was doing fairly well til today...


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm gonna go for 2-2. Expecting an entertaining game.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Woat anthem and woat fans.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

Let's go America it's time to represent.

Say it with me.

*I*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Kabraxal said:


> And this thread was doing fairly well til today...


That's like saying the kid with no arms or legs was doing ok til his face fell off. It's been fucked from the word go.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Vader said:


> That's like saying the kid with no arms or legs was doing ok til his face fell off. It's been fucked from the word go.


2010 was so much worse but it's probably not saying much.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Holy fucking shit


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Well that just happened


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

What a start!


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

No one wants to represent.

I BELIEVE THAT WE WILL WIN
I BELIEVE THAT WE WILL WIN
I BELIEVE THAT WE WILL WIN

USA USA USA USA USA

Get your game up bitch ass Ghana!


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Dempsey :banderas


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Almost 2 - 0... keep this up for 90 minutes and this is a statement.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm so tired of

1. Fall down
2. Look to see if the ref called a foul
3. AHHH I'M DYING I'M DYING
4. Trainer sprays something on his leg
5. Oh I'm good let's keep playing


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

Did not picture the game starting like that at all.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

What a start by the Yanks



DCR said:


> Let's go America it's time to represent.
> 
> Say it with me.
> 
> *I*


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

This thread has been dire for about two weeks now. It was fine before the non regulars started chiming in with grade F banter and Shearer esque analysis. I will be keeping an eye out for anyone who makes good posts in here before linking them to a BETTER PLACE, but so far it looks like my scouting mission will be fruitless :moyes8

So yeah, if you want to discuss the World Cup in a sensible place then just make some good posts. Easier said than done for most of you :no:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

USA already scored?

:what?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

DCR said:


> I'm so tired of
> 
> 1. Fall down
> 2. Look to see if the ref called a foul
> ...


Then leave.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Andre said:


> This thread has been dire for about two weeks now. It was fine before the non regulars started chiming in with grade F banter and Shearer esque analysis. I will be keeping an eye out for anyone who makes good posts in here before linking them to a BETTER PLACE, but so far it looks like my scouting mission will be fruitless :moyes8
> 
> So yeah, if you want to discuss the World Cup in a sensible place then just make some good posts. Easier said than done for most of you :no:


We can stop with the "regulars are the only good posters mostly" bullshit. Does nothing to make a ocnverstion better and only makes people more hostile with the arrogance.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

DCR said:


> I'm so tired of
> 
> 1. Fall down
> 2. Look to see if the ref called a foul
> ...


:lmao

I've seen better acting from extras in EastEnders for crying out loud if your gonna fake an injury don't make it so obvious:no:


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

JOEL CAMPBELL said:


> Then leave.


Don't defend flopping you fool.

Americans have the energy to make this sport legitimate once every four years, so you're welcome.


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

Alright good start. LETS GO MURICA!!!!!!!!! Beckerman's hair will lead us to victory!


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao
> 
> I've seen better acting from extras in EastEnders for crying out loud if your gonna fake an injury don't make it so obvious:no:


I thought the one dude had an aneurism yesterday. The one dude brushed up against his forearm and he jumped on the ground clutching the back of his head. Luckily they got the magic injury ending spray can.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> We can stop with the "regulars are the only good posters mostly" bullshit. Does nothing to make a ocnverstion better and only makes people more hostile with the arrogance.


You seem very insecure considering my post wasn't directed towards you... and yes the regulars are much better by comparison. DA actually seems competent now :wilkins


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

What the fuck just happened?! :|


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

CLINT MOTHERFUCKING DEMPSEY 

LEGOO USA


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Andre said:


> You seem very insecure considering my post wasn't directed towards you... and yes the regulars are much better by comparison. DA actually seems competent now :wilkins


I'm talking about it in general. All it does is piss people off and drag the discussion down further. Discuss the sport and stop bashing people. I don't care if it was at me or not... it's a post that only further drags the discussion off point and to stupid chest thumping about who is better as a poster. I'm here to talk about bloody football, not regulards vs newbies. The other forum I'm on is mostly the regulars making idiotic snide comments about newbies and anyone not English or Spanish and there is hardly any actual football talk. I don't want that to be the case here.

Even with the spat over Nigeria/Iran we were at least all talking about the game we love.


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> CLINT MOTHERFUCKING DEMPSEY
> 
> LEGOO USA


Dempsey=Best player in the world. Snoop Dogg said it so it must be true.:troll:troll


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

That's Altidore's tournament over....


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That isn't good.. and that has to be something pretty bad you'd think to immediately stop and hit the floor.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> I'm talking about it in general. All it does is piss people off and drag the discussion down further. Discuss the sport and stop bashing people. I don't care if it was at me or not... it's a post that only further drags the discussion off point and to stupid chest thumping about who is better as a poster. I'm here to talk about bloody football, not regulards vs newbies. The other forum I'm on is mostly the regulars making idiotic snide comments about newbies and anyone not English or Spanish and there is hardly any actual football talk. I don't want that to be the case here.
> 
> Even with the spat over Nigeria/Iran we were at least all talking about the game we love.


I think you'll find you're the one causing problems at this point. All I said is make good posts and you can join a superior discussion. You have only made crap posts since then. Your move...


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

The decision not to take Donovan looking like an even bigger mistake now.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

Why don't they use that spray? Or does that only work when someone was looking for a card and didn't get it?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Andre said:


> I think you'll find you're the one causing problems at this point. All I said is make good posts and you can join a superior discussion. You have only made crap posts since then. Your move...


All I did was ask you not to fan the flames and all you're doing now is trolling. Next time maybe you should follow your own advice don't you think? Cause last time I checked, we were mostly talking about the game til you came in moaning about non regulars. You are now fooling no one with your arrogant chest thumping. 

I'll go back to actually posting about football like I was and leave you to whatever you think you were doing.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

What a shit 12 months Jozy has had. Feel so sorry for him. He may not be the best but he always tries his best.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

DCR said:


> Don't defend flopping you fool.
> 
> Americans have the energy to make this sport legitimate once every four years, so you're welcome.


AIDS > you


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

SuperSaucySausages said:


> What a shit 12 months Jozy has had. Feel so sorry for him. He may not be the best but he always tries his best.


Agreed. Always gives a great effort. But playing Johansonn might end up being a blessing in disguise. He's apparently had a great year playing in holland, and I'm thinking that a poacher might be more useful than a target man when we play the big teams.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> All I did was ask you not to fan the flames and all you're doing now is trolling. Next time maybe you should follow your own advice don't you think? Cause last time I checked, we were mostly talking about the game til you came in moaning about non regulars. You are now fooling no one with your arrogant chest thumping.
> 
> I'll go back to actually posting about football like I was and leave you to whatever you think you were doing.


^^^ LOL at this guy acting like he's a mod.

Go back to posting Adrien Mercier level comments by all means.

Invites have been sent to those who are good posters or who have made good posts (including those who aren't regulars, OMG!). I'll send more life boats to this sinking ship tomorrow :moyes1


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

Broken nose. Rub some dirt on it sonny.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

That didn't look good.

Sucks for USA to have two subs in the first half. Although I underestimated them with that quick goal.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Mercia!!!!!!


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

Damn. 2 injury subs in 1 half would be some grade A fuckery. Good thing Demsey's tough.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

So why did Donovan get snubbed from the World Cup?


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

TheFlyingGoat said:


> Agreed. Always gives a great effort. But playing Johansonn might end up being a blessing in disguise. He's apparently had a great year playing in holland, and I'm thinking that a poacher might be more useful than a target man when we play the big teams.


It's frustrating watching him at Sunderland. His attitude is never in doubt. Really like him and want him to do well.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Andre said:


> ^^^ LOL at this guy acting like he's a mod.
> 
> Go back to posting Adrien Mercier level comments by all means.
> 
> Invites have been sent to those who are good posters or who have made good posts (including those who aren't regulars, OMG!). I'll send more life boats to this sinking ship tomorrow :moyes1


*looks, see him not posting about the game yet again*

Now, to actually talk about the game unlike some horrid posters: The injury really cooled the US down it seems. They've been playing a little slower. Hoepfully they don't get too complacent.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> *looks, see him not posting about the game yet again*
> 
> Now, to actually talk about the game unlike some horrid posters: The injury really cooled the US down it seems. They've been playing a little slower. Hoepfully they don't get too complacent.


*Puts things in asterixs to make it seem like I'm actually doing something when I'm not*


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

Parker said:


> So why did Donovan get snubbed from the World Cup?


I think to some degree it has something to do with making a statement, that the US team is growing and no longer dependent on the bigger names. In my mind he should have been taken, but it is a strong statement as long as they don't crash and burn.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Parker said:


> So why did Donovan get snubbed from the World Cup?


He was disgustingly overweight when it came for selecting the final 23-man squad.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

There is 0 shame in "Football" with regards to the flopping/diving. Guys go down like they have been shot at by a firing range and there is NO penalty for embellishment/diving? 

If you flop like a little girl in the NHL or NBA you get called out on it pretty quickly and can be penalized for it.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Donovan :duck


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

SP103 said:


> There is 0 shame in "Football" with regards to the flopping/diving. Guys go down like they have been shot at by a firing range and there is NO penalty for embellishment/diving?
> 
> If you flop like a little girl in the NHL or NBA you get called out on it pretty quickly and can be penalized for it.


Can anybody who uses the world flop be autobanned from the thread pls JOEL ROBLES.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

SP103 said:


> There is 0 shame in "Football" with regards to the flopping/diving. Guys go down like they have been shot at by a firing range and there is NO penalty for embellishment/diving?
> 
> If you flop like a little girl in the NHL or NBA you get called out on it pretty quickly and can be penalized for it.


If the referee can spot a player diving, he'll give him a yellow card.

It's not as easy at it looks from a referee's position. Players are pulling at each others shirts and the slightest of contact is enough to make you fall over if you're running full speed.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

JOEL CAMPBELL said:


> Can anybody who uses the world flop be autobanned from the thread pls JOEL ROBLES.


Ahh-I was not aware a penalty existed for diving. I just never seen it called. Thank you. 

How dare I call it like a see it. Trust me this is my last post in ANY "Football" thread until the NFL starts. 
National FOOTBALL League. Not Soccer. Or Major League Soccer.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

JOEL CAMPBELL said:


> *Puts things in asterixs to make it seem like I'm actually doing something when I'm not*


Do you travel in packs or something? He clearly wasn't posting about the game and moaning about posters. 

USA finally looking a little more urgent after a slight lull. Ghana really hasn't shown much though at all outside of a few rare chances.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Kabraxal said:


> We can stop with the "regulars are the only good posters mostly" bullshit. Does nothing to make a ocnverstion better and only makes people more hostile with the arrogance.


Regulars are the only good posters, due to the fact they know what they're on about. Watching 10 games every 4 years doesn't turn you into Rain Man. Although you've definitely got something in common with him. It's not arrogance when it's a proven fact either.



DCR said:


> Don't defend flopping you fool.
> 
> Americans have the energy to make this sport legitimate once every four years, so you're welcome.


Yep, the most popular sport in the world needs some legitimacy.



Kabraxal said:


> I'm talking about it in general. All it does is piss people off and drag the discussion down further. Discuss the sport and stop bashing people. I don't care if it was at me or not... it's a post that only further drags the discussion off point and to stupid chest thumping about who is better as a poster. I'm here to talk about bloody football, not regulards vs newbies. The other forum I'm on is mostly the regulars making idiotic snide comments about newbies and anyone not English or Spanish and there is hardly any actual football talk. I don't want that to be the case here.
> 
> Even with the spat over Nigeria/Iran we were at least all talking about the game we love.


You love the game? I have 5 questions for you.

1. Which club do you support?
2. Best three players ever?
3. Spell Nicaragua without looking how I just spelt it
4. Do you consider yourself to be alert and aware?
6. 3 favourite films.



Kabraxal said:


> All I did was ask you not to fan the flames and all you're doing now is trolling. Next time maybe you should follow your own advice don't you think? Cause last time I checked, we were mostly talking about the game til you came in moaning about non regulars. You are now fooling no one with your arrogant chest thumping.
> 
> I'll go back to actually posting about football like I was and leave you to whatever you think you were doing.


I go three times a day, I'm regular. You're a joyous poster. I love your input here...

....













.....














.......
















*NOT*









LOL


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Yo

2014 FIFA World Cup...	06-16-2014 11:48 PM	Kabraxal O look... insults! Nice to see you have bra... o wiat that's shit from having your head up your ass.


What the fuck is that shit?


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Guys pls calm down. Can we focus on the travesty that is Jozy Altidore being unable to take the world cup by storm like we knew he could 












SuperSaucySausages said:


> It's frustrating watching him at Sunderland. His attitude is never in doubt. Really like him and want him to do well.


He's class.


Ghana need to keep giving the ball to Gyan since he's apparently the only non WOAT on their team.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Better final 10 there from the US, though a few botched shots by both sides. Maybe the half will settle the nerves.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

:berried

referring to what vader does to other people


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> So start off with insult and proclaim you and people like you better? Ooookaaaaay..


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Vader... if you awnt to air a neg rep to the masses be more than welcome. Doesn't help your cause considering you started out with an insult about Rain Man. I was trying to let it drop but this attitude by some is getting ridiculous.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Usa is up 1-0 but Ghana has been really attacking. They almost had the equalizer before half time. This game has been a pretty exciting one so far.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Vader said:


> Yo
> 
> 2014 FIFA World Cup...	06-16-2014 11:48 PM	Kabraxal O look... insults! Nice to see you have bra... o wiat that's shit from having your head up your ass.
> 
> ...


plz rep me pics of you in your bra 

xx


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Got money on Ghana to win tonight, so they need to pull their fingers out and get back in this.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

What a fantastic effort from Dempsey. Class goal.

Atsu vs Beasley is a nightmare. Atsu is just dominating him. U.S needs to keep compact, and not get caught out. Right now, Ghana looks very poised for a goal. U.S is going to need 2-3 goals today to win, imo. I don't see Ghana going scoreless.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Where's Alexi Lalas when you need him?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

cookiepuss said:


> Usa is up 1-0 but Ghana has been really attacking. They almost had the equalizer before half time. This game has been a pretty exciting one so far.


inb4 itv offers you a punditry job


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

reDREDD said:


> inb4 itv offers you a punditry job


:HA


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Sons Of Liberty said:


>


Damn he got that leg high.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Ghana need to play through the middle, playing it to Atsu to cross it in isn't working, the USA CB's have dealt with everything pretty well, actually have someone run at them, cause them some issues, force them to make decisions.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

KP Boateng scares me.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Nasty kick...


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Besler out. Brooks in.

FML.

Hope you're ready, kid.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

:troll


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Sons Of Liberty said:


>


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Gandhi nobody wants to see that Omegle SHITE


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Kabraxal said:


> Vader... if you awnt to air a neg rep to the masses be more than welcome. Doesn't help your cause considering you started out with an insult about Rain Man. I was trying to let it drop but this attitude by some is getting ridiculous.


The masses? You're safe mate as I doubt more than 50 people post in here and clearly 97% of them read like Stevie Wonder. Doesn't help my cause? What would my cause be?

But yo, you're being rude - you never answered my questions, homeslice.



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> plz rep me pics of you in your bra
> 
> xx


I ain't no slag.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What a bad touch... it was almost a pass right to the other team


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

Mikey Damage said:


> Besler out. Brooks in.
> 
> FML.
> 
> Hope you're ready, kid.


How bad is Omar Gonzalez's injury? I'm pretty scared for our defense now...gonna be a tough 45 minutes


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

Here's a new slow mo replay of the Dempsey injury with a different view.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Gandhi nobody wants to see that Omegle SHITE


You're not everybody mate.

Also, page 343 shows otherwise.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

YURI REFERENCE 

:mark:


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Page 352 as well CHAIN GANG DONNACHA. 8*D


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The energy seems to have drained from both sides already. Sloppy play all around.


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

God we look bad right now.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Guy fell all over himself.. horrible call.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Can't believe USA are still winning this to be honest.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

The US are fucking shit.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Bradley has been off on his timing.. he should have passed quicker there.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

The fact that Ghana are having a hard time with the US is....odd.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

If America knows how to do one thing well, that's running a clock.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Piss poor defending. Just horrendous.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

1-1


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

There goes the lead.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Well shit this could end in a tie now.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

1-1 
YAY AXEW


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Panzer said:


> Well shit this could end in a tie now.


The way the US is playing right now I doubt it... hopefully this sparks something for them because they have looked bad this whole half.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Wonderful, wonderful football.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

USA WOATS! :duck


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Fuck off.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

USA have been terrible.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Okay.. that was a nice nice header.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

YEAH SUCK IT HATERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

NO WAIT IT'S BROOKS


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

And... There goes Ghana's motivation.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Fucking hell. 

I think there might be another goal in this mind.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

SCENES


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

Shitting my pants right now. DAT AMERICAN GRIT


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

The USA supporters are class.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

The US doesn't just believe they'll win.

They BOlieve they'll win.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Bolieve germany is going to rape you :lmao


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

If the US were not to win this game we certainly would have been the topic of choice for Lana at some point.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

lol this match


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

USA WINS LOL


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

Xapury said:


> Bolieve germany is going to rape you :lmao


I picked Germany to win the whole thing on my ESPN bracket thingy. I'm not too concerned about a loss to Germany because they're going to sweep the group anyway. Of course they're too good but after this game I think we've got enough to get past Ghana and Portugal at least.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Okay... wasn't pretty but the US showed some grit at least. Still, they have to play a lot better than that to win the next two games.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Great game, well done USA. Hard luck Ghana.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Great game, well played from both teams


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Great win by America! Very dramatic but it's great to finally get a win over Ghana.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

AND REMEMBER: FREEDOM ALWAYS PREVAILS, KIDS.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Ghana was a worthy opponent. Great game.


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

Feel bad for Ghana. But damn. Honestly a point against a weakened Portugal should be enough to put us through on goal differential


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Anyways Portugal got crushed LOL
Müller is the GOAT


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Good win for the Yanks. Their supporters are very passionate and the team did what was necessary to keep the lead even if they lost it for a brief couple of minutes. Ghana tried but the goal aside, they were sloppy on the offense and shit like that bicycle attempt was just a waste of a good goal opportunity.

Unless Portugal show up to the USA match like they did today, I think they'll still get the second place. Another solid match but sadly, Nigeria and Iran broke the streak so it has to start over. 

Not too excited about anything from Group H but Brazil vs Mexico should be good tomorrow.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

TheFlyingGoat said:


> Feel bad for Ghana. But damn. Honestly a point against a weakened Portugal should be enough to put us through on goal differential


The only question, will the US play like they did before Alitdore went down or more like the rest of the game outside that finish? If it's the first, they can be competitive in both games, though I still see Germany getting the victory there.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Can only assume those in this thread are early Mercierbots who weren't good enough to be unleashed public but have escaped to try an ruin the World Cup.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

draw with Portugal and we should be through.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Curry said:


> Can only assume those in this thread are early Mercierbots who weren't good enough to be unleashed public but have escaped to try an ruin the World Cup.


What?


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Location: Scotland

:duck :aryalol


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

I wonder if Iron Sheik will give Iran luck if he visits one of their games


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

REVENGE! 

Klinsmann has already succeeded where previous US managers failed, beating Ghana


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Good win by USA but that park the ball stuff will definitely not work against Germany nor Portugal. Still think those 2 will make it out of the group
It is kinda annoying though all the obnoxious fans, we all know the types who I'm talking about, who are talking shit and making inane statements that have popped out


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Honestly, I don't see Bradley being that off again or injuries biting the US like that so at least the next game should be a bit more clean. Hopefully... that stretch in the second half was hard to watch at points.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Why does America's shirt look like a Popsicle?

http://content.sportslogos.net/news/2014/04/USA1.png


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Kabraxal said:


> Honestly, I don't see Bradley being that off again or injuries biting the US like that so at least the next game should be a bit more clean. Hopefully... that stretch in the second half was hard to watch at points.


Yeah Bradley was surprisingly bad. He's much much better than that.

Johannsonn was really bad. Hope to see Wondolowski out there instead.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

cactus_jack22 said:


> Yeah Bradley was surprisingly bad. He's much much better than that.
> 
> Johannsonn was really bad. Hope to see Wondolowski out there instead.


The biggest worry for the US... Dempsey and that nose. Hopefully the days off help quickly so he can breath. After that kick he disappeared and in that humidity and not being able to breath properly it's a big big big worry. No matter the normal chances, without Dempsey I just don't see the US having any chance of even tying the next two games.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

MURICA


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

WHATCHA GONNA DO BROTHER, WHEN HULK HOGAN AND THE U.S. MEN'S NATIONAL TEAM RUNS WILD ON YOU BROTHER!?


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> The only question, will the US play like they did before Alitdore went down or more like the rest of the game outside that finish? If it's the first, they can be competitive in both games, though I still see Germany getting the victory there.


Keeping in mind that half our team either got injured or was shown hobbling with some nagging problem, and also that this was the first taste of World Cup experience for the vast majority of our side, I'm pretty hopeful that we'll see a better performance against Portugal. Big questions for me are Brooks starts, Zusi possibly replaces Bedoya, and if Wondolowski starts ahead of Johansonn. And if Bradley returns to his usual form, he will do a lot for our ability to hold the ball.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Xevoz said:


> Good win by USA but that *park the ball* stuff will definitely not work against Germany nor Portugal. Still think those 2 will make it out of the group
> It is kinda annoying though all the obnoxious fans, we all know the types who I'm talking about, who are talking shit and making inane statements that have popped out


jose mourinho just killed himself so he could roll over in his grave upon reading this


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

TheFlyingGoat said:


> Keeping in mind that half our team either got injured or was shown hobbling with some nagging problem, and also that this was the first taste of World Cup experience for the vast majority of our side, I'm pretty hopeful that we'll see a better performance against Portugal. Big questions for me are Brooks starts, Zusi possibly replaces Bedoya, and if Wondolowski starts ahead of Johansonn. And if Bradley returns to his usual form, he will do a lot for our ability to hold the ball.


O I'm not slamming the US that much... they won and won with a few injuries causing a lot of chaos in their formation. So they have areas you can point to and think they might play better. But still, based on struggling today we have to see that fight and progress first before saying anything with any certainty about the next game, especially since no one knows what Portugal will bring either.


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

great to see the US finally get a win over Ghana. 8 years in the making but great none the less. Hopefully this break in between matches some of the guys can get healthy. They are gonna need as healthy of a team as possible to take on Portugal.


----------



## Sandaime (May 26, 2014)

I think that Germany will win both games left as well as Portugal (they have to rest their minds now... and then they can have a word to say in this group)


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

USA USA USA USA USA USA USA! 

I FEEEEL THE FREEDOM BROS, I FEEL IT!


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

A draw with Portugal and that should be good for second round.

I don't think Portugal will make it. The team felt so disorganized today.

Also, I think Spain will still make it to the last 16. They'll probably meet Brazil in the second round though.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm excited to see this true dark horse Belgium team tomorrow. Will they show up and make a statement or play with nerves?

I think it'll help having Wilmots on the sideline. Not sure of him as a tactician, but as a leader, I'd imagine he'd be a great example having played at three world cups. I always remember he was being a GOAT vs Brazil in 2002 but of course, that tournament was rather predetermined...

Ghana can only blame themselves. Any semblance of collective calmness would have seen them at least see out a draw. Instead, they played on tilt the entire match. Not sure how US and Portugal match up, but Portugal was actually playing rather well until the penalty. Seems they couldn't deal with Germany's pace.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

All depends if Portugal realizes they can still qualify and play like their asses are on the line, or if they have all the fight beaten out of them and just fold up shop. 

All I care about concerning the Americans this World Cup is that as a Toronto FC fan, that Michael Bradley not get injured.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Portugal looked threatening until Pepe had his standard brain explosion. I wouldn't bother with that idiot anymore, he's a total headcase. Germany tho bama4

Thank God I went to bed afterwards and didn't bother with Nigeria/Iran, 0-0 as I thought it would be.

good win for the USA too.

great World Cup so far, very entertaining.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

USA fuckers! Suck it!!!!!!!


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

₵ash®;35540810 said:


> USA fuckers! Suck it!!!!!!!


Think any of the men will wear that next year to cheer em on :lol:lol

Though it would be a good natured laugh and "wink and nod".


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

₵ash®;35540810 said:


> USA fuckers! Suck it!!!!!!!


bama4


----------



## SteffiCurdy (Jun 3, 2014)

Definitely Brazil will win the match according to my point of view. But Paul Octopus predicted Germany to be the FIFA world Cup winner. Doesn't what is gonna happen. Lets wait and watch.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

everyone shitting on the US after an amazing win. Showed our true American spirit :moyes1


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> Brazil jersey looks so sick, definitely buying that one


Top American spirit m8.


----------



## SteffiCurdy (Jun 3, 2014)

Definitely Brazil will win the match according to my point of view. But Paul Octopus predicted Germany to be the FIFA world Cup winner. Doesn't what is gonna happen. Lets wait and watch.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

SteffiCurdy said:


> Definitely Brazil will win the match according to my point of view. But Paul Octopus predicted Germany to be the FIFA world Cup winner. Doesn't what is gonna happen. Lets wait and watch.





SteffiCurdy said:


> Definitely Brazil will win the match according to my point of view. But Paul Octopus predicted Germany to be the FIFA world Cup winner. Doesn't what is gonna happen. Lets wait and watch.


What was that again?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Why does that penis have arms and legs?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

SUPER MATTHEW LECKIE said:


> Why does that penis have arms and legs?


:lol exactly what I was thinking


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Kiz has arms and legs and he's a giant penis :draper2

Fucking Nigeria though. 4th time already this world cup that i've been let down by 1 leg of a multi :jose


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

my mates had a multi of Germany/Portugal draw, Nigeria to beat Iran and USA/Ghana to draw. I told them go with Germany, Nigeria/Iran draw and more than 2.5 goals between USA/Ghana and it'll be a better chance of a win, they ignored me, their own fault 8*D


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Rush said:


> Kiz has arms and legs and he's a giant penis :draper2
> 
> Fucking Nigeria though. 4th time already this world cup that i've been let down by 1 leg of a multi :jose


just how yo mumma likes it


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Brazil - mexico is going to be a good one.

The other two matches are kinda meh...


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> everyone shitting on the US after an amazing win. Showed our true American spirit :moyes1


booting up patriotism sequence

beep


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27881150

Messi with the heel swerve.. cruel bastard.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Beware of Eden Hazard, Belgium might make it to the Semi-Finals or even finals


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

wkdsoul said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27881150
> 
> Messi with the heel swerve.. cruel bastard.


BBC :duck


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Botchamaniac45 said:


> Beware of Eden Hazard, Belgium might make it to the Semi-Finals or even finals


im a chelsea fan and even i highly doubt that


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Mario, Mario Everywhere


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

BELGIUM :mark:










SOOOOOOOOOON


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Just put a decent sum of money on Brazil (56,5%+ possession), Russia, Belgium and Holland tommorow. Stars better align.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm interested now. I'm even willing to call it footy or fitba.

It's a win for everyone. I'm expanding my horizons.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Brazil day :mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Really interested in this first game. See it Belgium lives up to the hype. Didn't realize they were the youngest team in the tournament.

I'll go Belgium 2-0 here.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Did i missed something, why is everyone in the stadium booing Belgium?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

The Algerian fans are making one heck of a ruckus. 

If you told me this game was happening in Algiers, I'd believe you.

500 minutes and counting since Algeria's last World Cup goal. Commentator said they are coming up on the record, but he didn't say who holds the record or how long it actually is.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

RKing85 said:


> The Algerian fans are making one heck of a ruckus.
> 
> If you told me this game was happening in Algiers, I'd believe you.
> 
> 500 minutes and counting since Algeria's last World Cup goal. Commentator said they are coming up on the record, but he didn't say who holds the record or how long it actually is.


Holy fuck that much Algerians made the trip to Brazil?


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

LOLBELGIUM:lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Good pena.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Good call. He was grabbing all over him.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

FEGHOULI THE GOAT OMFG WHAT A PLAYER.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Definitly a penalty.

Not sure the defender had to pull him down though. I don't think he was getting to the ball.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Algeria! <3


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

lol. Did anyone see how heavy the ref went on the foam there? There is a mountain there.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

BIG POPPA PRATCH said:


> I'm interested now. I'm even willing to call it footy or fitba.
> 
> It's a win for everyone. I'm expanding my horizons.


traitor communist imo


I want the Mexicans to beat the Brazilians.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol whew. Nice save.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

LOL Algeria


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Terrible terrible foul. Now free kick.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Chadli starting :duck


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Belgium is so methodical. Even their counter attacks are slow and pass filled.


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

All this talk of Belgium being a surprise team this world cup is a bunch of nonsense so far. Very slow build up and predictable.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Boring as piss first half. Kompany, Hazard, and Witsel are the only people giving a shit.

Everyone else has been just woeful. Please go Belgium.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

RKing85 said:


> Belgium is so methodical. Even their counter attacks are slow and pass filled.


Slow is not even the right word to describe it. Worse than snails :lol


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

This match should be a tie believe it or 2 goals like it happened in Ivory Coast vs. Japan


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Belgium cranking up the tempo. Good.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

mbolhi is a legend


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

If you think Algerian has been defensive so far, just wait and see if they get to about the 70th minute still up 1-0.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

I like how the Algerian did this when they made the goal :bow


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Belgium needed that one.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Woah hahaha wow... I thought Belgium would've scored right there. Damn.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

1-1!!


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

I knew Fellani would make a goal


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

damnit algeria


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:lmao typical


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Belgium is breathing down there neck! It's almost due!

Goaaaaaaallll!!!!!!!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Wow fellani did something useful :lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

RKing85 said:


> If you think Algerian has been defensive so far, just wait and see if they get to about the 70th minute still up 1-0.


And exactly at the 70th minute, they lost their lead. :lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

thank god Belgium scored there.

Watching Algeria defend a 1-0 lead for the last 20 minutes might have killed me.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Fellani Fella :sheamus


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Don't know why the booing :lol That was a foul.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

here we go!!!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

And Belgium with the comeback! :mark:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That was some pretty play right there. Belgium finally finding their footing.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

damnit algeria


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Algeria...


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Belgium counters with pace for once and look what happens!!!

Should have been doing that all game.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

It was almost 3, but Fellani missed, anyways good game


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

poor Algeria :lol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Epic save.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Fellaini the WOAT :lmao


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

belgium was losing

but then they scored goals

and now theyre winning


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

reDREDD said:


> belgium was losing
> 
> but then they scored goals
> 
> and now theyre winning


:agree:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

reDREDD said:


> belgium was losing
> 
> but then they scored goals
> 
> and now theyre winning


:lol


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

reDREDD said:


> belgium was losing
> 
> but then they scored goals
> 
> and now theyre winning


:jericho4


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Not the World Cup thread, pls go away.*



reDREDD said:


> belgium was losing
> 
> but then they scored goals
> 
> and now theyre winning


This ^


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The attacking near the end by Belgium is what they need all game so they don't get behind. Though, not like the defense did absolutely horrible. But playing off the back foot is not something they will probably be able to continue winning with.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Kabraxal said:


> The attacking near the end by Belgium is what they need all game so they don't get behind. Though, not like the defense did absolutely horrible. But playing off the back foot is not something they will probably be able to continue winning with.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Mexico vs. Brazil is next, this is gonna be great. :mark:


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Good game from Algeria/Belgium. (Y)


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

I think Brazil are going to win.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

My god so many bad posts in here. I demand a mod make this thread invisible to everyone except to the regular FITBA greeks.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

if belgium want to win the world cup, they should play like they did in the second half


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Rockhead said:


> My god so many bad posts in here. I demand a mod make this thread invisible to everyone except to the regular FITBA *greeks*.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Brazil needs to play better if he want the victory


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Normally I'm not a Mexico fan.. but I'd love to see them stun Brazil here.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

brazil need to win this match

but mexico need to win as well


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i think that in the next game football will be played.

there will be passes from both teams, some unsuccessful, some successful
tackles from both teams
fouls? i don't know, there could be!
shots? again, WHO KNOWS
officials making decisions? BOY I HOPE SO
at least one goal? just imagine :mark:

and how long will it go for? NINETY MINUTES

OH BOY!!!!!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

reDREDD said:


> brazil need to win this match
> 
> but mexico need to win as well


Everyone needs a win


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

If Brazil can make some good passes and score a few goals they will win this match.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Hamada said:


> If Brazil can make some good passes and score a few goals they will win this match.


But what if Mexico also make good passes and score goals?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Curry said:


> But what if Mexico also make good passes and score goals?


I think if they make more good passes and score more goals they'll win the match.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

:duck


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

I think anyone who score more goals will win today


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

it could be a game of two halves


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*THREE CHEERS FOR RAMIRES*​


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Curry said:


> But what if Mexico also make good passes and score goals?


Well it depends if Mexico make good passes and score more goals than Brazil. If they do that then Mexico will win. But if Brazil make more good passes and score more goals then Brazil will win. Of course neither team could make any good passes or score any goals and then I honestly believe the game will be a draw.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Marcos 25063 said:


> I think anyone who score more goals will win today


:bow


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Portugal NT: Fábio Coentrão is out of the rest of World Cup


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Irish Jet said:


> *THREE CHEERS FOR RAMIRES*​


if he doesnt win player of the tournament, there will be no justice


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Russia v South Korea later too. Neither team has lost all tournament so it could come down to whoever can score more goals.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Brazil is the home team tonight so the crowd is probably on their side in the game.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I expect the humidity and the heat from the sun might play a factor in this game tbhendo

I went outside today and got sunburn on my belly, and nowhere else, which is weird because I was topless :yum: and the rest of my torso was as equally exposed to the sun

Tried putting a tub of ice-cream on my belly while ago to cool it down but I took it off again because it was too cold

Brazilians and Mexicans are both familiar with these conditions tho so it probably won't play a factor at all

Brazil 2-1


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Hamada said:


> Well it depends if Mexico make good passes and score more goals than Brazil. If they do that then Mexico will win. But if Brazil make more good passes and score more goals then Brazil will win. Of course neither team could make any good passes or score any goals and then I honestly believe the game will be a draw.


But what about crosses? If Brazil make better crosses than Mexico they could win. If Mexico make better crosses than Brazil they could win. If both make shit crosses it could be a draw.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

MEXICO ORALE!!!


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

CGS said:


> But what about crosses? If Brazil make better crosses than Mexico they could win. If Mexico make better crosses than Brazil they could win. If both make shit crosses it could be a draw.


Well if they make shit crosses but still get the ball they can score goals. And I believe it is down to which teams score the most goals. Also if Mexico defend well they could win. If Brazil defend well they could win. It's literally a game of two halves.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

if brazil are to win, they need to play better and score more goals 

but thats just my opinion


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

All this talk about crosses and shots... you're all forgetting about running. Whoever can run til the end will win.. unless not.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Kobe bryant in brazil watching the game :lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

₵ash®;35554098 said:


>


I fucking love reaction videos. 

Americans love 'Murica. FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

I believe the game will only be fair if the referees make good calls on both ends.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

In my very honest opinion, whichever team can put the football into the opposing teams net the most will win this game.































Unless they put the ball in each others net the same amount of times.









































Because it'll be a draw if that happens.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> i think that in the next game football will be played.
> 
> there will be passes from both teams, some unsuccessful, some successful
> tackles from both teams
> ...





BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> that was about as funny as cancer


.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Fellaini was top class! yaaay 

Belgium is going to go far in this tournament. They have a genuinely great team.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Surprised at how many Mexican fans are apparently there.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Lets go mexico!!!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

C'mom Brazil :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Mikey Damage said:


> I fucking love reaction videos.
> 
> Americans love 'Murica. FUCK YEAH!


If we at least draw Portugal and beat Germany, we're advancing. I'm confident they can beat them both.

Keep on believing​


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

₵ash®;35563058 said:


> If we at least draw Portugal and beat Germany, we're advancing. I'm confident they can beat them both.
> 
> Keep on believing​


With the injury news out of Portugal, that match is looking easier for the US... but I wouldn't place bets on beating Germany right now.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Going with 3-1 Brazil in this one, same scoreline as their first, but hopefully this time without a bullshit PK.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> With the injury news out of Portugal, that match is looking easier for the US... but I wouldn't place bets on beating Germany right now.


Portugal's Pepe will miss the game too ( red card ).

I know. Germany is going to be tough.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

₵ash®;35563242 said:


> Portugal's Pepe will miss the game too ( red card ).
> 
> I know. Germany is going to be tough.


Though by then it could be a game that is only important for who goes first and second so there might not be full strenght lineups as they rest key players. Well, if there are no more bloody injuries. This has to be the worst WC for injuries leading up to it then through the first round.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

₵ash®;35563058 said:


> If we at least draw Portugal and *beat Germany*, we're advancing. I'm confident they can beat them both.
> 
> Keep on believing​


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

obby said:


> Fellaini was top class! yaaay
> 
> Belgium is going to go far in this tournament. They have a genuinely great team.


Belgium were fucking gash today. They will never amount to much if they keep playing CBs as their fullbacks, and shite players like Chadli and Dembele.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Jonathan Pearce and Mark Lawrenson, the dream team.....


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Been a very chaotic and sloppy first 5 here... and a lot of bodies flying around. Sensing a lot of cards if this keeps up.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Kabraxal said:


> Surprised at how many Mexican fans are apparently there.


Why because they're too poor to travel? Mexicans fucking LOVE this game.


MAYHEEECOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> Jonathan Pearce and Mark Lawrenson, the dream team.....


Missing the GOAT


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

MrMister said:


> Why because they're too poor to travel? Mexicans fucking LOVE this game.
> 
> 
> MAYHEEECOOOOOO!!!!!


Not at all. Just figured there wouldn't be the 20000 or so non Brazilian fans is all. At least that is the number I heard. It's nice to see the travelling teams get this kind of support. Makes the atmosphere so much better.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Rush said:


> Belgium were fucking gash today. They will never amount to much if they keep playing CBs as their fullbacks, and shite players like Chadli and Dembele.


True. But the quality in the team is there.

They should play Januzaj against Russia imo.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

MrMister said:


> because they're too poor to travel


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:lol the phantom pain in this game is :lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

If these guys are going to try and embellish like that, at least pony up for acting classes.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

A lot of actors :lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Don't like these Mexican jerseys at all.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Yeah. He was in _extreme pain_ alright...


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

So close :neymar


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Brazil is all over them. All of them possessions tho.



Had that cross, but missed it.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Holy shit what a save!!!!

The more they show the replay, the more I'm impressed.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

dat save


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

HiddenFlaw said:


> dat save


dat smiley
:banderas


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

Pele-Banks all over again..Incredible save


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

HiddenFlaw said:


> dat save


Right on the line :homer


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Glad they are only showing the goal line tech now when it actually is questionable. And that save... but that is about the only great play in this match so far. It's been a rather poorly played game to this point.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

mexico's goalie is the mvp so far


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> It's been a rather poorly played game to this point.


9 turnovers already :lol


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

HiddenFlaw said:


> dat save


DAT IMG


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Barzil/Mexico game so far is pretty damn good.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

big save! again....


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Ochoa playing out of his mind right now... that is some amazing keeping.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

ochoa da gawd


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Ochoa is man of the match for me, no matter what happens in the second half. He has had 3 or 4 outstanding saves.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Mexico needs to find a way to put more dangerous balls in or around the box. There really hasn't been anything from them that looked like it could end in a goal. Brazil.. well, they just need Ochoa not to be there because the two shots had goal written all over them. The Mexican defense is not doing much to help out their keeper right now.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Brazzzzzzzzil


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

This, my friends, is a World Cup match.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Go mexico


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Xapury said:


>


Well damn...


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

hello future second wife


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Xapury said:


>


Muay Caliente.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Mexico really need to start working the passes more... spread out the defense to take some closer shots.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Brazil needs to wake up....


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Brazil is playing with fire here.....


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Marcos 25063 said:


> Brazil needs to wake up....


At least they aren't letting Mexico take any closer shots... they are probably quite content to let those long balls continually be put in or those long shots taken. They really haven't challenged the keeper yet.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Can someone explain me where the fuck is hulk?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Can someone explain me where the fuck is hulk?


Injured


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Sooo...why do they hate Fred?


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Ochoa the GOAT!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Cool to see Mexico taking it to Brazil. I'd rather Brazil ends first because they might get Spain next round and that way, one of the teams I dislike gets knocked out.

And as I type this, Ochoa made another excellent save. :clap



BruceLeGorille said:


> Can someone explain me where the fuck is hulk?


He's having a hulking up contest with Hogan. (yeah, that was bad)


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> At least they aren't letting Mexico take any closer shots... they are probably quite content to let those long balls continually be put in or those long shots taken. They really haven't challenged the keeper yet.


yeah, our defense is good

OMFG the GK


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

ochoa a god among men


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Ochoa is without club right now.

People should be backing up the Brinks truck to get him to sign with their club.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

A little better passing there from Mexico but why is no one rushing the box? That's the second ball where no one was even within 10 yards of the ball and it wasn't THAT deep in the box.


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

Red card!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Mexican CB's are class, poor challenge from silva.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Liam Miller said:


> Mexican CB's are class, poor challenge from silva.


Might have saved a goal actually.. and what a poor poor free kick. Mexico has no creativity anywhere near Brazil's goal.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

OCHOA!!!!!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Uchoa need a better paycheck than everyone else :lol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Dat red card


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

God damn Ochoa.. someone drive an entire bank up to the man.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

OCHOA AGAIN!!!!

HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

C'MOM now..... :rivers


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ochoa doesn't even have a club :lol


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Ochoa is MVP omghggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

All hail mexican goalkeeper


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

OCHOA YOU CAN BANG MY GIRL


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

This Ochoa guy is not too shabby bama4


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

GOATchoa will get paid.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Why do you say Ochoa has no team isn't he playing for Ajaccio a french team?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Ochoa is the hero of this game.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Marcelo fpalm fpalm

I miss Ronaldinho and Ronaldo...The good old days:$


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This game has been good.. if only to watch Ochoa schooling everyone on how to keep!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Just missed the corner! No!!!!


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Marcos 25063 said:


> Marcelo fpalm fpalm
> 
> I miss Ronaldinho and Ronaldo...The good old days:$


Everybody misses them man, I miss Kaka and Roberto Carlos too


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Why do you say Ochoa has no team isn't he playing for Ajaccio a french team?


His contract expires on June 30th.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Mexico deserved the point just because of Ochoa.. hell, too bad he couldn't take a shot for them he probably would have scored XD


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

I think Uchoa will get a new contract after today :lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Guys that game was awesome to my ignorant soccer eyes.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Well that makes Group A more interesting.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

TheJack said:


> His contract expires on June 30th.


Awwwww fucking ajaccio not even able to keep some talent in its team


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

THAT was an exciting 0-0. not that shit we saw yesterday


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

OCHOA is GOAT.

Croatia-Mexico should be interesting.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Da God!


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

Great and exciting 0-0

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> Mexico deserved the point just because of Ochoa.. hell, too bad he couldn't take a shot for them he probably would have scored XD


If that would of happen


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

The second half was so fun to watch. 

Ochoa was outstanding & Marcelo let himself and his teammates down massively at the end. So stupid.


----------



## hardcore_rko (Feb 21, 2006)

PROUD OF MY TEAM!!!

GO MEXICO!!

OCHOA :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

A good game


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Marcelo is the own goal guy yeah? I fear for his life if he fucks up again.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

MrMister said:


> Marcelo is the own goal guy yeah? I fear for his life if he fucks up again.


Yeah :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Baines On Toast said:


> The second half was so fun to watch.
> 
> Ochoa was outstanding & Marcelo let himself and his teammates down massively at the end. So stupid.


And it was a stupid dive no matter if he got the call or not... he had the ball and better positioning. He could have made something happen at least but instead he threw his hands up like an idiot and clearly looking for the ref before he even bag to fall... it was pathetic.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

OCHOA to Real Madrid confirmed


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

This is a exclusive image of fred in today's game


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

MrMister said:


> Marcelo is the own goal guy yeah? I fear for his life if he fucks up again.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Marcos 25063 said:


> This is a exclusive image of fred in today's game


Wrong. That is Fred in a movie theatre.

#WorldCup2014BantzDenied


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Marcelo is the own goal guy yeah? I fear for his life if he fucks up again.


Thankfully he's not Colombian...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Now that was a 0-0 game that didn't suck, unlike yesterday.

OCHOA was GOATing hard and he'll definitely have top teams hunting him after this awesome performance.

Even though they will meet the Group G teams next round, I have a hard time getting excited about anything from Group H since all the teams are mediocre or decent at best. The 21st can't come any sooner.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Baines On Toast said:


> Wrong. That is Fred in a movie theatre.
> 
> #WorldCup2014BantzDenied


He is doing the same thing.....Nothing

ok,ok, but That Ochoa photo is right


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

MrMister said:


> Marcelo is the own goal guy yeah? I fear for his life if he fucks up again.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Ochoa was immense and Mexico deserved their point. Based on the evidence of their first two games Brazil don't look like a team capable of winning this World Cup. Croatia and Mexico have been well organized and disciplined and Brazil looked out of ideas in both games. Too reliant on Neymar and lacking a good striker. Obviously it's still early and they could improve as the tournament progresses but unless they up their game in a big way I can't see them beating well organized teams who pose more of a threat than Mexico/Croatia going forward like Germany, Holland, Italy, France, etc.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Now we see how Croatia bounces back... that Croatia/Mexico game might be a barn burner especially if Croatia only manages a tie against Cameroon. They will have to scramble for goals and that would make for an open game most likely. Course, after that performance by Ochoa I wouldn't expect to nab that many goals. That was a beast performance.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Marcelo the daft prick :lmao


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Ochoa being man of the match isn't enough. He needs to be Time Man of the Year

I'll go 1-1 for today's final match between Russia and Korea.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

:mark: at the mexico result. Got them in the work sweepstake

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Ochoa is the GOAT goalie, I can't believe he doesn't have a sticker in the Sticker Album.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm staying away from this game. Anything that postman Pat touches turns to boring garbage


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Russia should win this next game fairly easily... but then it's rarely been the case this tournament it seems. 

Can't wait to see tomorrow's games though. That should be when we start to see who the real contender's are. Though I think it's safe to say that Australia/Holland really won't tell us much unless Holland put up a goose egg. Really really hoping Chile come in on fire and put Spain out of the tournament. That would be amazing really. Wouldn't mind seeing Chile go deep in the tourney either actually.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Guess Russia Plays Next




vs. South Korea


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

You know... after any Russian goal Lana needs to do her "Cruuuush" or the "not impressed" at the other team. Or maybe even a post match analysis as a joke on Raw if they win. IT could be fun.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

For me this is the most amazing match yet in the World Cup and ended 0-0!, Ochoa you are the GOAT


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Rush said:


> Belgium were fucking gash today. They will never amount to much if they keep playing CBs as their fullbacks, and shite players like Chadli and Dembele.


Thank you. We were terrible. My lord. We don't even have a real left back in the selection :duck


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Fun start to this match.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Im scared for Croatia vs Mexico,I dont think we can pull it off 
Then again,who knows how we will do against Cameroon tommorow xD


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

I knew I've seen Fabio Capello before he was with England on 2010 and now in Russia in 2014


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Boy... That was a sloppy half. Especially from Russia. I can see Korea break away and score a couple of goals.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Brazil faced tough luck, but the Mexico goal keeper was absolute boss!


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

YOLANTHE :mark: :mark:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

^ Don't let the Galatasaray supporter see that pic.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

This WOATS teams :duck :aryalol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Ouch... just... ouch.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Woof


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

LOL dat mistake :duck


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Poor old Capello, has no luck with WC keepers. First Green, then Akinfeev. Similarly poor technique for both mistakes as well.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

In Soviet Russia Ball Catches the Goalkeeper


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

We go from Ochoa to... that. Interesting day in football.


----------



## BlightedAgent (Aug 9, 2013)

lol Russia scored right back


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Best buy him a case of vodka there keeper... took a little bit of that heat off you.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Santa Claus is in the crowd


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Akinfeev is thanking every god in the history of the universe that this match got equalizied.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Horrendous from Akinfeev, feel really bad for him because he seemed a top keeper a couple of years back, but happy for Kerzhakov after the mess of a tournament he had at Euro 2012


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Capello is doing the troll face


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Okay match I guess... can't really see who is going to take second after this since it seems likely Belgium will take the group.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Akinfeev may have saved the world cup after Iran took a dump on it yesterday.

Incentive for Germany and USA to finish first; you get to play a team in the 2nd round equivalent to a troll on wrestlingforum...irrelevant


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I guess any match would've been underwhelming coming away from Brazil vs Mexico, but man... I was falling asleep until that goalkeeper error. Now that was hilarious.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Okay match I guess... can't really see who is going to take second after this since it seems likely Belgium will take the group.


It will probably come down to goal differences. Russia and South Korea will target Algeria to smash many goals as possible.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Mr.Cricket said:


> It will probably come down to goal differences. Russia and South Korea will target Algeria to smash many goals as possible.


And if one of them manages to hold off Belgium to a simple tie. It either manage that I'd say they would be safe going into the knockout stages. Though if both manage that then yeah, right back to goal difference between all three. Though now that we've discounted Algeria just watch them sneak a win <_<


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

http://fivethirtyeight.com/datalab/the-u-s-now-has-a-better-shot-at-the-world-cup-but-still-needs-a-point-against-portugal/?ex_cid=espnsoc

Drawing both Portugal and Germany doesn't seem that far out of reach


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> http://fivethirtyeight.com/datalab/the-u-s-now-has-a-better-shot-at-the-world-cup-but-still-needs-a-point-against-portugal/?ex_cid=espnsoc
> 
> Drawing both Portugal and Germany doesn't seem that far out of reach





> *Beat Portugal, draw Germany: U.S. is in.* This scenario guarantees advancement and a tie for first place in the group. If Germany also beats Ghana, however, the U.S. would likely lose the tiebreaker and finish with the second qualifying position.


This is the scenerio I think will happen. #Believe


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

I hope USA wins against the WOAT portugal,I want to see Cristiano cry already :duck


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> http://fivethirtyeight.com/datalab/the-u-s-now-has-a-better-shot-at-the-world-cup-but-still-needs-a-point-against-portugal/?ex_cid=espnsoc
> 
> Drawing both Portugal and Germany doesn't seem that far out of reach


Yes, it does. Germany will utterly rape the USA.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

lol @ drawing Germany. Germany mercilessly murder the big teams, doubt they'll have a problem against USA.

Don't wanna jinx them, though. Would hate to see them perform top level all the way into the semis then fuck up against a team like Italy. Ugh, I'd hate to see that _again_.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

@Sons of Liberty

Don't listen to them. Nothing is impossible. Just like we "shocked" Ghana, we will beat Portugal & take the fight to Germany.






#Believe​


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Breh, Ghana can't even afford football boots.

You're bragging about beating a poverty stricken country. Goddamn, do you have no shame?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

:lmao 
http://s27.postimg.org/ubr0q494j/untitled.png


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Belgium should be fine if they play with two wingers from now on. Lovely second goal.

Edit: oh, and if anything, that was a pretty perfect result for them. If they flat out destroyed Algeria they'd have a fuck ton of pressure on them.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

He would be an American, the fat fuck.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Choke2Death said:


> lol @ drawing Germany. Germany mercilessly murder the big teams, doubt they'll have a problem against USA.
> 
> Don't wanna jinx them, though. Would hate to see them perform top level all the way into the semis then fuck up against a team like Italy. Ugh, I'd hate to see that _again_.


That was an amazing game though... really wouldn't say Germany fucked up when they ran into a solid defense and Buffon playing at his best. And that no look pass. I really wish that game had been the final instead of just a semi. Especially since the headbutt tarnished the France/Italy game to the point most people really only remember that about that game.

Now... I don't think US will be tying Germany unless they drastically improve. But that isn't a horrible thing since the only team that can say they could actually play for the win with any real confidence based on the games we've seen is Holland. But this could all be a moot point if the US and Germany both win. Think the US might just settle for second place in the group at that point.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm not worried about Germany right now, more worried about Portugal and Ronaldo after a embarrassing defeats at the hands of the germans. How will they respond against us? How will we respond after finally getting by our nemesis in Ghana. Our attack must improve a lot if we want to move on.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

U.S needs to beat Portugal, at the least, draw them. 

Since Germany is going to murk us. If we draw Portugal, we can still advance with some help.


----------



## theHoftheP (Apr 30, 2014)

Germany got this.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Saint Dick said:


> Ochoa was immense and Mexico deserved their point. Based on the evidence of their first two games Brazil don't look like a team capable of winning this World Cup. Croatia and Mexico have been well organized and disciplined and Brazil looked out of ideas in both games. Too reliant on Neymar and lacking a *good striker.*


Wait, do they even have a striker? Seriously, Fred is useless upfront.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Mexico becomes 1st team from outside Europe and South America to EVER get a point vs Brazil at World Cup.

Immense


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> http://fivethirtyeight.com/datalab/the-u-s-now-has-a-better-shot-at-the-world-cup-but-still-needs-a-point-against-portugal/?ex_cid=espnsoc
> 
> Drawing both Portugal and Germany doesn't seem that far out of reach


*HAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA


YOU FUCKING POTATA. *


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

we egame now


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The US didn't even keep Ghana out of dangerous positions. It's a 1/1000000000000 shot that Germany would be anywhere near as wasteful.


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

Portugal aren't bad enough to not beat the USA.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

plus, Klose tho.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Fuck Klose.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Today holland - australia,robben the GOAT :mark:

If chile beats spain and they leave the WC so early i think im going to laugh for a week :aryalol :torres :aryalol


----------



## stephsthemilf (Jun 18, 2014)

hope Chile puts Spain out of the misery. the most overrated national team of all time.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> Fuck Klose.


no u


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

LET'S GO CHILE


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

unbelievable, usa beats ghana and all of a sudden think they can take germany

you know, germany, that side that just curbstomped a team that includes the best player on earth 4-0 when they arent even playing anywhere near their best?

im sure brooks scares the crap out of neuer


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Super Van for Golden Boot.

Fuck Muller. Can't be winning it two WCs in a row. Such a weasel.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Razor King said:


> Fuck Muller. Can't be winning it two WCs in a row. Such a weasel.


idiot due


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Fellaini's going to win the Golden Boot via head.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The golden toilet brush.


----------



## stephsthemilf (Jun 18, 2014)

belgium last night was pure garbage. if it wasnt for their african heritage stars then they wouldnt have been at world cup.


----------



## lax5150 (Oct 6, 2006)

Müller is the ugliest footballer on earth


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

:kurt


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

If he (Muller) scores goals and wins it, well, he'd have deserved it but he's probably the player I least like from the German NT.


Edit:

At the rate Muller's going, he'll probably beat Ronaldo's record of 14 goals. 8 goals already and we have nearly the entire tournament to play + he will most likely be at Russia 2018. Feel bad for Klose though if he can't break it, but then again - Brazilian Ronaldo is the greatest WC striker I've ever seen, so...


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

GOATS!


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Messi ignored a kid, #dealwithit 
:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

how can anybody dislike Muller? Dude is all passion and makes up for with intelligence what he lacks in pretty technique.



lax5150 said:


> Müller is the ugliest footballer on earth


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Femto said:


> how can anybody dislike Muller?


Easy. He plays for Bayern and Germany :kobe10


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Müller is awesome, which is unsurprising since Germany has a history of great players with the last name MÜLLER! 

In the meantime, hope Holland and Chile go all the way to 6 and kill Spain's chances completely before the group is even finished.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Netherlands 3-0 Australia my prediction for this game.

Looking at today's games, good chance for some high scoring games today.

And if you think Mueller is the ugliest footballer ever, you need to watch more football.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

lax5150 said:


> Müller is the ugliest footballer on earth


:kobe

You clearly haven't seen Gervinho.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Goal By The GOAT


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Robben continues to GOAT. :robben2

EDIT: Damn, 1-1 already!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

great run from Robben.

and before I can hit reply, Australia evens it up!


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Holy shit, Australia! That was awesome!


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

What a goal from Australia!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

WOAH 1-1 already, this game is great


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

TIM FUCKING CAHILL THE BLUE :mark:


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

I've just started watching, how the hell are Australia level? Was it Cahill?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

surely that was the shortest amount of time between two goals in World Cup history.

Legit 60 seconds.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

CAHILL golaso :wall


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Is Holland going to make it a habit of struggling in the first half then opening up the floodgates?


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

From what I've seen, Leckie seems like a good winger. Anyone who've seen him play more regularly, how is he only playing in Bundesliga 2?


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

Damn. Australia actually taking the game to Holland. Good for them


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

yeah, Australia doing more than just holding their own.

Almost surprized there hasn't been another goal scored yet though. Certainly been chances to.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Love the pace of this game. Way more entertaining than Russia & Korea.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That sucks... if that last game actually means anything Spain will have it a bit easier without Cahill up top... hate to see that.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Silly from Cahill.

Ref got that right though, I too felt it was a yellow. Part for that foul, part a cumulation.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

BoJaNNNNN said:


> From what I've seen, Leckie seems like a good winger. Anyone who've seen him play more regularly, how is he only playing in Bundesliga 2?


He's only young, couldn't quite crack it at Gladbach and has been going pretty well in the bundesliga 2 apparently. This is the best i've seen from him though.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

The Dutch defender apparently passed away from that foul.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Rush said:


> He's only young, couldn't quite crack it at Gladbach and has been going pretty well in the bundesliga 2 apparently. This is the best i've seen from him though.


Be nice to see it translate back to the club side and Leckie not be one of those that plays far better for country. He's been fun to watch run and scramble for the ball at full tilt.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

If Australia can get a result here, the group will be even more difficult to predict.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

Cahill's strike was amazing.


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice game till now, Australia is looking good

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

TIM CAHILL THE PURE GOAT. 

OH. MY . FUCKING. GOD. 

WHAT DID I JUST FUCKING WATCH? 

STRAYA KUNTS


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

RKing85 said:


> The Dutch defender apparently passed away from that foul.


Wait...what?

CAHILL: GOAT


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

asdf0501 said:


> If Australia can get a result here, the group will be even more difficult to predict.


If Australia sneaks a result the whole tournament gets harder to predict... this was supposed to be a cake walk and so far Australia has marched up that field and managed nice possession fairly easily. It's been nice to see though... I always love to see AUstralia put up a fight at least.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

Lol Van persie don't play against Chile


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Well.. this is happenign.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

harsh hand ball if you are a Dutch fan.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Awful decision

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

That's penalty, if the man isn't with the arm glued on his body he's fucked


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Australia have really shocked me. All the aussies posters had me thinking they would just get walked over :lol

This world cup :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

:mark:


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Can we hold this?


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Is this real life?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

asdf0501 said:


> That's penalty, if the man isn't with the arm glued on his body he's fucked


It was a bad call.. but I can't say Australia don't deserve the goal. Holland shouldn't even be in this position but they let it get out of hand... this tournament is just so unpredictable.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

Not even our media was giving us much of a shot and we were 11 dollar outsiders.

The fact we're not losing by 3 or 4 at this point makes me very proud.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Netherlands going FULL Swiss 2010 mode.

Seriously, if they go home after the group stage...

:lmao:lmao:lmao

I cant bolieve it.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

Well, that was short :lmao


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Fuck yeah!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I LOVE THIS GAME!!!!

2-2


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

GG


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

This just keeps getting better!

Australia have been impressive today. But GO HOLLAND!


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Rumours saying Ronaldo out of the world cup with knee injury.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Lmao no freakin way










This game :mark:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This has been a fun game... expected a blow out but Australia has been fairly tight in their possession and have put pressure on Holland to perform. Have to say, Holland answering back quickly is a good sign... they got "pissed" instead of dejected.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

Hopefully, Australia don't tire themselves again


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

why in the hell he didn't shot that himself???


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

THEY HAD IT!!!! NO!!!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Best World Cup EVER!!!!


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Ffs. All because Oar is an idiot


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

what a fucking world cup


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ah, keeper.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Awesome shot and goal :mark:

Australia had it just a minute ago with that slip up in Holland's defense, now it's a complete 180 and the match continues to be entertaining.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

HOLY FUCK!!! This game is NOT HAPPENING!!!

Seconds after the Aussies should have gone up, the Dutch score to go up.

What a great game!!!!


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

Best game so far and we've got 25 minutes to go :mark:


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

Australia Bootling HARD


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

This game...

bama4


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Australia should have shot before, or at least he should have done a low pass.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This has been an amazing match... Australia are just taking it right to the Dutch. Pity they pooched that chance and it let Holland go up.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Nice block there.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Good save and nicely dealt with rebound... thought that was gonna be 4.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Foul!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Stupid by Robben... we don't need dives like that. Just glad they aren't calling them so quickly.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

That was a bit of exaggeration there. Probably felt like his opponent did the same from the dive. Phantom pain :lol


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Heskey mention!

:heskeymania


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

laughing at those of you that tried to tell me tommy oar is anything but fucking awful. can not understand why he started BOTH games. one of the least composed players i've ever had the torturous task of having to support.

please australia, at least a point.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Leckie is a fucking wanker.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Nice to see the fans there appreciating the Aussie's fighting instead of purely being dejected at possibly losing. This shouldn't have even been a game but they made it a tense one.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Holland!! :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Australia had 2 good looks of the last 10 minutes, but were countered by even better blocks. Might have been game clinchers. But I'm not calling this game just yet :lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Okay.. I do not like seeing that. Injured INjured O MY GOD THE BALL IS COMING BACK get up and run like nothing happened. Ugghhhh.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Gambit said:


> Australia have really shocked me. All the aussies posters had me thinking they would just get walked over :lol
> 
> This world cup :mark:


Thats b/c we should be getting hammered. We have courage/spirit/fight for days, its just not backed up by technical ability for the most part. 



asdf0501 said:


> Australia Bootling HARD


uwotm8



Nov said:


> laughing at those of you that tried to tell me tommy oar is anything but fucking awful. can not understand why he started BOTH games. one of the least composed players i've ever had the torturous task of having to support.
> 
> please australia, at least a point.


:westbrook5

Please tell me exactly how the other wingers we have (aside from Leckie who's killing it, and Kruse who's injured) are a better option :banderas


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

as a neutral, what a fantastic game!


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

heartbreaking defeat. so so proud of the boys though. if we came out from the start against chile like we did tonight we would have walked all over them, just a shame we were drawn against them first up and the nerves got the better of us.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Bye Aussies.

Im so ready for the next match,spain the WOATS! :mark:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Good game Aussies... made it something to enjoy and almost snuck a result. That's the kind of grit and determination I love about football.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Spain vs Chile in 1 hour

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

₵ash®;35599201 said:


> Spain vs Chile in 1 hour
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:


Chile... bulldoze them. Send them back to Spain early.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> Chile... bulldoze them. Send them back to Spain early.


:lol


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Rush said:


> Please tell me exactly how the other wingers we have (aside from Leckie who's killing it, and Kruse who's injured) are a better option :banderas


i'd rather bozanic or mckay out there.


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

This world cup is not lacking of exciting matches

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Outstanding game between Netherlands and Australia 
Next is Spain vs. Chile
Imagine if Vidal scores 3 on Spain


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Nov said:


> i'd rather bozanic or mckay out there.


:wall


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

imagine if alexis sanchez actually spends more time on his feet than on the ground.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Imagine if torres scores :torres

Yeah,i know thats impossible :duck


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Dat Australian offside trap :maury


----------



## Dilan Omer (Apr 5, 2014)

Tim Cahill knocked Bruno out.. What a dirty player fpalm


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

Another exciting game. This world cup is already one of the goats but if chile knocks out spain it will be the goat world cup.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

Rush said:


> uwotm8


Come on, the play before the last holland goal you got it if not for that awful last pass. And then the keeper has most of the responsability on the goal


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Dilan Omer said:


> Tim Cahill knocked Bruno out.. What a dirty player fpalm



lmao maybe if bruno didnt leap 10 feet into the air he wouldn't have landed on his head


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Casillas/Azpi-Martínez-Ramos-Alba/Alonso-Busquets-Pedro-Silva-Iniesta/Costa. A better line up that last time but I would have left Costa as a revulsive and Casillas as the ball boy. Also Koke over Busquets would have been fine.


----------



## Dilan Omer (Apr 5, 2014)

BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> lmao maybe if bruno didnt leap 10 feet into the air he wouldn't have landed on his head


Cahill punched him too..

Cahill is a jerk...


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

Chile: Bravo, Silva, Medel, Jara, Isla, Aranguiz, Diaz, Mena, Vidal, Vargas, Sanchez


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> lmao maybe if bruno didnt leap 10 feet into the air he wouldn't have landed on his head


Cahill's been a complete cunt in both games, to be fair.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Gone with Germany on the poll after first round of games. Initially thought they may struggle for firepower but doesn't look like that will be the case with Muller on form.


----------



## Dilan Omer (Apr 5, 2014)

Waffelz said:


> Cahill's been a complete cunt in both games, to be fair.


Yep... His goal though :bow


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Tim Cahill can do no wrong.

Stop being jealous biffs and bow down TO DA GAWD :bow

He's a snide and he's a fantastic snide at that. Cahill always roughs up the defence by giving sly little pushes and shoulder barges. A key to him being so successful.


----------



## Dilan Omer (Apr 5, 2014)

Baines On Toast said:


> Tim Cahill can do no wrong.
> 
> Stop being jealous biffs and bow down TO DA GAWD :bow
> 
> He's a snide and he's a fantastic snide at that. Cahill always roughs up the defence by giving sly little pushes and shoulder barges. A key to him being so successful.


Oh shut up... Cahill punched the same guy before and then he fucking made him fall on his head..

Cahill is good but he is a fucking cunt...


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Javi starting.

As a CB.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Dilan Omer said:


> Oh shut up... Cahill punched the same guy before and then he fucking made him fall on his head..
> 
> Cahill is good but he is a fucking cunt...


how on earth does he made indi fall on his head?

he collects him late, sure, but indi makes the most of it and falls on his head.

stop being dense


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Dilan Omer said:


> Oh shut up... Cahill punched the same guy before and then he fucking made him fall on his head..
> 
> Cahill is good but he is a fucking cunt...


Pipe down, Bruno, yer tart. 

It's a contact sport, I'd be more angry if Cahill didn't challenge the lad.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

If this game is half as good as that last game, I'll be happy.

No idea what's going to happen in this one. So I'll all predict is more goals!


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

Man, people ending the anthem give me the feels


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Casillas the WOAT playing :duck


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Chile putting the pressure on early. C'mon, run them over and send them home!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Damn... but loving this from Chile. Hope this is the whole game.


----------



## Dilan Omer (Apr 5, 2014)

BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> how on earth does he made indi fall on his head?
> 
> he collects him late, sure, but indi makes the most of it and falls on his head.
> 
> stop being dense


He made him fucking fall because he went crazy and just pushed him like a jerk..

If cahill for once wont act like a cunt he would not do it..

Its not Bruno's fault Jesus are you stupid? Do you think he falls by himself? Cahill fucking pushed him and made him fall..

Cahill fans fpalm

Some might like the violence but I dont and in my opinion he is a cunt for being so violent in a football match.. sure you can like it.. But you cant fucking blame bruno on getting knocked out..


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Way off target on that cross. Spain had plenty of chances there.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm feeeling sick at the sight of Spain wasting so many chances.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Dilan Omer said:


> He made him fucking fall because he went crazy and just pushed him like a jerk..
> 
> If cahill for once wont act like a cunt he would not do it..
> 
> ...







:lmao :lmao :lmao

He goes in for a normal tackle you bad fart. It's not his fault Bruno decides to go full potato and head-butt the floor.

He wouldn't last one half in the Premier League.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

YES YES YES YES YES!


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

TURBOMAN


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

GET THE FUCK IN!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!!!!

Dat spain defense :duck


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

:lmao

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

GET IN!!


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

LMAO GTFO TOPOR and Del Bosque


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Brilliant football

Pls go Spain


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Spain's hole gets even bigger.

Complete defensive collapse.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Da fuck was that :lmao


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

Spanish Lariato said:


> LMAO GTFO TOPOR and Del Bosque


Iker strikes again!!! :lmao


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Vargas :mark:

Spain WOATing it up


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

This is so great.


----------



## Dilan Omer (Apr 5, 2014)

Baines On Toast said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> He goes in for a normal tackle you bad fart. It's not his fault Bruno decides to go full potato and head-butt the floor.
> 
> He wouldn't last one half in the Premier League.


Did you even watch that or are you blind?

Cahill clearly hit him...

Even if you still dont believe me... Cahill punched Bruno too.. He is a cunt just like Cm Punk who called somebody a **** in a house show sth...


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

:lol :lol :lol

Spain are squandering everything.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This ref's inconsistency is starting to be a problem... which is a shame cause he did good in the first game he did. But Spain has been getting ticky tacky calls while them fouling Chile is mostly being missed or ignored.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Dilan Omer said:


> Did you even watch that or are you blind?
> 
> Cahill clearly hit him...
> 
> Even if you still dont believe me... Cahill punched Bruno too.. He is a cunt just like Cm Punk who called somebody a **** in a house show sth...


That's a firm challenge, do you even understand the term *'CONTACT SPORT'*.

He goes in to win the ball and he was late, it happens every game. It was just unfortunate that Bruno hit the floor with his head.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

He was on one foot Steve... that wasn't throwing yourself around that badly. Granted, the flopping by both teams is getting a bit ridiculous. Haven't been too impressed with his commentary though so far.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Both teams are in phantom pain. This flopping is hilarious :lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Chile seems to have taken their foot of the gas a little here. They dont' seem inspired or energetic in attack and pull up to dink the ball around instead.


----------



## Dilan Omer (Apr 5, 2014)

Baines On Toast said:


> That's a firm challenge, do you even understand the term *'CONTACT SPORT'*.
> 
> He goes in to win the ball and he was late, it happens every game. It was just unfortunate that Bruno hit the floor with his head.


I do understand the term contact sport and I do know that it happens on accident..

The thing is Cahill targets the same guy over and over again... He hits him on purpose not on accident which makes him a douche... 

I know you are a cahill fan but the truth is he was a dick to Bruno in the entire match..


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

Match is a bit disjointed since the goal. But i believe is better for us


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

YES

FUCKING YES

SO MUCH YES


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Fucking beautiful... just beautiful.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Trollllll


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

2-0!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:

SPAIN WOAT!!!!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

UNBELIEVABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Wowwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chile :mark:


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!

Adios spain :lmao :lmao


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Better than Lev Yashin


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Del Bosque deserves this

Lol Casillas

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

:lmao Iker Casillas :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

He's so so so terrible.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

goodbye Spain!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

casillas again :lmao

unlucky for de Gea that he is injured, surely he has to be no 1 choice for spain


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Spain :lmao:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

This is the worst I've ever seen Alonso play

LMAO at Casillas. Jesus Christ, push it away from the danger area you spanner

Bring on Villa and ANYONE for Xabi at ht


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

He should have passed it.. he had two guys with open lanes. But, Spain.. this is just beautiful. Brings a tear to your eye.


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

This is awesome.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Unless Spain has a miracle in them in the second half, this is 10 times worse than France in 2002.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

ESPN commentators BURRYING Spain.

I thought Spain had a chance of retaining :ti


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

THIS. IS. AWESOME!


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

united_07 said:


> casillas again :lmao
> 
> unlucky for de Gea that he is injured, surely he has to be no 1 choice for spain


I am sure that De Gea was forced to say he is injured in order to avoid the storming.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

Team need to mantain the calm, the last time we were 2-0 against spain the match ended 2-3


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

¡Vamos Chile! ¡Una más... y no jodemos más!

(One more and we bother no more)

Spain on the cusp of joining 2010 Italy and 2002 France as defending champs who couldn't make it out of group stage.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

What a shitty team. Shitty is even an understatement. You got raped by Netherlands and instead to learn a lesson you go on the field and do the same shit. The performance of Spain at the world cup is nothing but a big "Fuck you" to their own loyal fans


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Telos said:


> ¡Vamos Chile! ¡Una más... y no jodemos más!
> 
> (One more and we bother no more)
> 
> Spain on the cusp of joining 2010 Italy and 2002 France as defending champs who couldn't make it out of group stage.


At least those two teams could point to key injuries like Buffon, Pirlo, and Zidane... Spain really can't point at extraneous circumstance. They are playing like the worst team in this tournament somehow.

And I wonder if Chile will pull Vidal or risk a second yellow and ten men for the remainder if he argues with the ref again.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

ESPN tried to down Australia. At least they performed well today instead of performing a choke job like Spain is doing.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

No más, no más!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Dilan Omer said:


> I do understand the term contact sport and I do know that it happens on accident..
> 
> The thing is Cahill targets the same guy over and over again... He hits him on purpose not on accident which makes him a douche...
> 
> I know you are a cahill fan but the truth is he was a dick to Bruno in the entire match..


He's a 5'10 forward competing against against a brick-shithouse of a defender who is 6'1 and outweighs him massively. 

The only advantage Tim Cahill can possibly get is by being a snide and roughing up the defenders by backing into them/leaving the boot in on late challenges etc.

It's what made him such a success for Everton. He battles with defenders who are on average anywhere between 3-5 inches taller than him and he roughs them up during the game to distract them and once they're expecting him to do it again, he just slips away and heads in a goal.

Or today he slips away and scores a SCREAMERRRRR with that left peg of his.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Well, bye Spain...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

₵ash®;35603585 said:


> ESPN tried to down Australia. At least they performed well today instead of performing a choke job like Spain is doing.


If Spain plays like this again... the Aussies be third in the group and Spain will go home on the bottom with 0 points.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

THE WOAT!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> Spain will go home on the bottom with 0 points.


That's how champions go out.

:duck


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> If Spain plays like this again... the Aussies be third in the group and Spain will go home on the bottom with 0 points.


Australia played with a lot of heart and it's unfortunate they have no points to show for it. One would think that Spain would beat Australia on talent alone, but the Aussies are the ones who have played with purpose and pride. Could be an interesting battle.


----------



## Dilan Omer (Apr 5, 2014)

Baines On Toast said:


> He's a 5'10 forward competing against against a brick-shithouse of a defender who is 6'1 and outweighs him massively.
> 
> The only advantage Tim Cahill can possibly get is by being a snide and roughing up the defenders by backing into them/leaving the boot in on late challenges etc.
> 
> ...


Stop changing the topic.. I'm talking about how he still is a cunt for slapping a guy in a football match. Not tactics on how he got succesfull..


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Crazy ass Chilean fans trying to get in without tickets before the match :ti

https://mtc.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/05...p4?versionId=JUV5MBRmK0Jsa6BRV9_FpCDuaPQMrnvu


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't know how Del Bosque managed to make a defensive line that composes some of the best players in this seasson (Azpilicueta, Ramos or even Javi Martínez) look so mongolic. He chokes at Besiktas and he is choking again. If it wasn't for the extraordinary good batch of player at RMCF or Luis Aragonés work he would be nothing. He can't lead a generational change of guard nor make some variances in the style to save his life. Cronyism and immobility are his motto.
As a funny fact Spain in the last tournaments only scored two and one goals. In this they scored seven goals and counting.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

Match isn't over yet. I'll not discredit Spain until match ends

Koke is in for Xabi Alonso


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Telos said:


> Australia played with a lot of heart and it's unfortunate they have no points to show for it. One would think that Spain would beat Australia on talent alone, but the Aussies are the ones who have played with purpose and pride. Could be an interesting battle.


Very interesting... and Australia, even though they look to be going home, can at least be proud they put up a fight. This is one of those for Spain where you probably want to pretend the team didn't even make it to the tournament.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Diego Costa snubbing his native Brazil for Spain


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Dilan Omer said:


> Stop changing the topic.. I'm talking about how he still is a cunt for slapping a guy in a football match. Not tactics on how he got succesfull..


I'm not changing the topic, I'm semi-agreeing with you, you utter utter potato.

He doesn't slap him either.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

What an idiotic fault from Vidal


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Pull Vidal now.. he could've been sent off with that stupid stupid foul.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

It's quite simple with Spain to be quite honest. They've failed to adapt and now they look like perishing. :hunter


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

SPAIN FUCKIN HAD ONE AGAIN!


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

What a fucking potato


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That sums up the tourney well so far for Spain... wow.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

how the hell did Sergio miss that opportunity.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

Awful Busquets.....


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Spain in a fucking nutshell.


Torres would be proud.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

Aranguiz is injured

We're fucked with Gutierrez

Edit: Change was set, Aranguiz wants to keep playing. Amazing


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

TheJack said:


> Spain in a fucking nutshell.
> 
> 
> Torres would be proud.


:lmao :torres :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Chile need to stop with those little passes and just hammer it out of their half if they want to sit back and just defend.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Torres in :torres


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

That sum up Del Bosque. A striker for another "striker" when you need to score three goals...


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

And as if this game couldn't get any better, here comes Torres :lel


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Did Aranguiz had shorts with the number 19 instead of the number 20?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The passing.... ooooo the passing.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

"We need 3 goals in thirty minutes."

"Bring on Torres" :brodgers


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I just need one from Spain for my "both teams score" bet to hit.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

Can't miss that


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Well.. that roll could have given Spain some points at the Olympics I'm sure. But this is football.


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

Ah...I was getting worried for Spain for a second. But it's ok now, Torres will save them:torres


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

This is so incredible

edit: What a cunt Ramos


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Spain getting Spain'd.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Come on Chile... don't milk it and ruin a good showing.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

Siva and ramos should be booked, come on, at least one


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Kabraxal said:


> Come on Chile... don't milk it and ruin a good showing.


Spain are the kings of this shit, I hope Chile spend the next 14 minutes rolling around the place in _agony_.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

How can you be offside on a set kick? That's just so basic.. come on. This is just getting ridiculous with how pathetic Spain is playing.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

Best start to a WC ever - Spain going out in the groupstage.

Now, I can't wait for Brazil to get destroyed, too.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

@MenInBlazers: Spain's collapse explained @JokerKingRiot @MenInBlazers This warlock has put a curse on Spain! #ESPCHI #WorldCup2014 http://t.co/VtRtDzLLpp










:kobe


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Spain :what?:what?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

FalseKing said:


> Best start to a WC ever - Spain going out in the groupstage.
> 
> Now, I can't wait for Brazil to get destroyed, too.


It's looking to be a wide open cup... if Germany dips in form in their second game there will be no one dominant team that is just above everyone else quite yet.


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

Fucks sake chile...this injury shit is disgusting


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

No need to "waste" time. Spain is playing horribly and they'll get the minutes back anyway in stoppage.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

God i hate being nervious as this


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't think much of his music but fair play to Pitball he has done a great job managing the Chile squad.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

Lol 6 minutes


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Could have been shorter stoppage without the playacting...


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

6 minutes

The fix is in :lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

6 minutes?

Whose ass did they pull that number out of?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

RKing85 said:


> 6 minutes?
> 
> Whose ass did they pull that number out of?


Two long time wasting "injuries" by chile.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Horrific performance from Spain


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

To an outsider this game totally seems like they just make shit up on the fly. Of course this isn't unique since the sports I watch, it seems like they make shit up too.

USA got more points than Spain:lol


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Thank you chile,byebye spain :lmao :lmao :duck :aryalol


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

BYE SPAIN


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Na na na na... na na na na... hey hey hey.. goodbye.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:maury


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Champs the first team out :ti


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

This World Cup doesn't stop getting better.

Not one week into it and Spain are sent packing. :ti

I wonder how silly the 20 something people who voted them feel now.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

May 22nd: Iker Casillas: "Spain has earned the right to fail"

http://www.goal.com/en-us/news/67/w...7/casillas-spain-has-earned-the-right-to-fail

:lmao

Indeed, Iker. Great mentality to have. Good job, good effort! (Y)


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

Now we need to avoid Brasil


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

CGS said:


> Champs the first team out :ti



*second


Bye bye Casillas, Xavi, Xabi, Torres.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

TheJack said:


> *second
> 
> 
> Bye bye Casillas, Xavi, Xabi, Torres.


Well they went out at the same time as Australia tbf. Would love Australia to hammer them too but can't really see that happening


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Chr1st0 said:


> Well they went out at the same time as Australia tbf. Would love Australia to hammer them too but can't really see that happening


Australia took it to Holland and they are at last playing with pride and spirit. I wouldn't be surprised at all if they won and sent Spain home with zero points. 

I'm just sitting back and soaking it all in. The reign of bland horrid boring terror is over! IT'S OVER!


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

"Diego López is not one of us" the explanation given by Del Bosque on why he didn't call him.

Well, I am rooting for Italy now.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Heh. I voted Spain. Luckily I haven't touched them with real monies.

Talking of that, Holland @ 4 when they were losing. Droooool.


----------



## Shady Chris (May 4, 2014)




----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

LOLSPAIN

Honestly wouldn't surprise me to see Chile beat Robin & Robben FC ... sorry, I mean Holland and top the group. Topping the group would give them Mexico or Croatia, would fancy them in that too.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Spain is out of WC
With this free Portugal NT of the shame of being 1st selection out of WC


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Wow. Shocking Spain. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

To be honest Australia fought hard on their game against Netherlands. :clap


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

:lmao


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

asdf0501 said:


> :lmao


:bow


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

R.I.P. Spain 2008-2012.

Back to their usual selves.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Be surprised if Costa plays again for Spain for a while.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Well, everytime I'm remembered of the shitfest Portugal was put through, I can always chill at the memory of Spain being in an even worse state.


----------



## KicksToFaces! (Apr 12, 2014)

Congrats to Chile.
Oh, Spain... :aryalol


LET'S GO CROATIA!!!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

ATF said:


> Well, everytime I'm remembered of the shitfest Portugal was put through, I can always chill at the memory of Spain being in an even worse state.


Could you imagine Germany beating Ghana then the USA stunning Portugal and suddenly Spain and Portugal are both out at the group stage? Hell, we could have Uraguay out as well if they aren't careful. Those three teams I thought, even if they struggled, could make it to the final 16.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH FUCKING MADRID TRASH. RUINED THE FUCKING TOURNAMENT FOR SPAIN. FUCKING LOL @ CASILLAS AND ALONSO. TWO OF THE BIGGEST PIECES OF SHIT IN FOOTBALL AND THIS WORLD CUP JUST PUT THE NAIL IN THE COFFIN OF THEIR SHIT CAREERS. 

DELIGHTED THAT THE BARCA TEAM CAN GET A HUGE REST AND CAN BE READY FOR THE NEW SEASON. FUCK SPAIN, FUCK VDB AND FUCK MADRID. 

FINISHED. *


----------



## KicksToFaces! (Apr 12, 2014)

^lmao at this guy... Seriously dude, no need for that big of a font.

And so it begins! Shit, we have to win!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I'll go Croatia 2-0 in this one.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

It was like he got shot in the leg... man, this simulation and over acting really needs to be clamped down.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Wonderful play there... lovely pass and easy tap in.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I have been very impressed with the right winger for Croatia, Perisic. He impressed me against Brazil, put in some great crosses and caused Marcelo problems and he's just got a great assist for the Olic goal.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Anyone else think Africa get too many places? Bit of a joke really, considering how poor they always are.

Ivory Coast have looked the only remotely half decent team so far.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

LOL are we going to have three eliminations today?


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Go Croatia <3


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Spain :HA

Well, the guys finally learned that you can't keep it up with Fuentes' magic fluids forever.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Anyone else think Africa get too many places? Bit of a joke really, considering how poor they always are.
> 
> Ivory Coast have looked the only remotely half decent team so far.


I think Africa probably needs to be limited to two places... or do a system like the Champions League where the amount of places is determined by some sort of ranking system by region. Also, less locked in teams for countries and do more playoffs so the better teams will tend to get in. It does seem much to have so many African and Asian teams when very few of them are truly all that good. Don't completely shut them out though...


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> I think Africa probably needs to be limited to two places... or do a system like the Champions League where the amount of places is determined by some sort of ranking system by region. Also, less locked in teams for countries and do more playoffs so the better teams will tend to get in. It does seem much to have so many African and Asian teams when very few of them are truly all that good. Don't completely shut them out though...


I don't dislike Africa or African football, I just dislike BAD football, which is what the African teams (with a few small exceptions) have consistently given us since the turn of the century.

The asian teams don't bother me as much, I've seen far more from Korea, Japan, Australia (they count as Asia) than I have from any of the African teams. Plus, Asia get less places than Africa. 

Iran are pants though...

Two or three places would probably be about right.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Cameroon has been fairly violent all game... I don't think that will be the last red for them really.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Red Card for Song


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Song the daft prick

What good did he think was going to come out of that :lmao


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I don't dislike Africa or African football, I just dislike BAD football, which is what the African teams (with a few small exceptions) have consistently given us since the turn of the century.
> 
> The asian teams don't bother me as much, I've seen far more from Korea, Japan, Australia (they count as Asia) than I have from any of the African teams. Plus, Asia get less places than Africa.
> 
> ...


How does Australia, a predominantly white country, which is it's own continent, count as Asia... lol


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> How does Australia, a predominantly white country, which is it's own continent, count as Asia... lol


Because they play in the Asian qualifying rounds due to lack of competition in Oceania.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

So I listened to both earlier games on the radio. My god... They still have a game left but Spain seem to be turning into the worst defending champions of all time. As for the Socceroos, man they have nothing to be ashamed of, I hope they smash Spain.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Damn, Cameroon players digging their inner Ishii.

Croatia better not fuck this up.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

So far so good,im nervous tho >.>


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> How does Australia, a predominantly white country, which is it's own continent, count as Asia... lol


Because they do in Football. 

They play in the Asia confederation, presumably because FIFA realized they're MILES better than all of the other Oceania teams and it makes no sense for them to hammer all of them and still have to play a South American team in a play-off to get to the World Cup, whilst a team like Iran or Saudi Arabia qualifies, so they moved them to the Asian region.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Alex Song the confirmed potato :sodone


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Get the Brazilian off for Kovacic and put Rakitic behind Mandzukic, please, boss man. Need him AGS after Robben/Vargas scored. Over 2.5 goals and Croatia winning too, but that should happen regardless.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Nightmare_SE said:


> So I listened to both earlier games on the radio. My god... They still have a game left but Spain seem to be turning into the worst defending champions of all time. As for the Socceroos, man they have nothing to be ashamed of, I hope they smash Spain.


yeah teams never crash out of the world cup immediately after winning it


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

1st Maxi (Uruguay)
2nd Palacios (Honduras)
3rd Pepe (Portugal)
4th Song (Cameroon)
This is the Hall of Innovators of Violence in The World Cup 2014 so far
Also here is the Elbow SONG


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Just seen Song's sending off, Bionic Elbow LOL.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

EGame said:


> retarded nonsense


Funny that it was primarily Barca players that got thrashed 5-1 by Holland.

Pique, Xavi, Alba, Buscquets, Iniesta, Fabregas and Pedro in comparison to Real Madrids Casillas, Alonso and Ramos...


Barca are shit mate.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

MrEvans said:


> Funny that it was primarily Barca players that got thrashed 5-1 by Holland.
> 
> Pique, Xavi, Alba, Buscquets, Iniesta, Fabregas and Pedro in comparison to Real Madrids Casillas, Alonso and Ramos...
> 
> ...


Fabragas plays for Chelsea, not Barcelona. 

Keep up.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Outstanding goal from Perisic.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Amazing <3


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

MrEvans said:


> Funny that it was primarily Barca players that got thrashed 5-1 by Holland.
> 
> Pique, Xavi, Alba, Buscquets, Iniesta, Fabregas and Pedro in comparison to Real Madrids Casillas, Alonso and Ramos...
> 
> ...


LMAO 

Funny, because Fabregas isn't a Barca player. Pedro came on late in the game. Iniesta was the best player on the pitch (like today) and Casillas was at fault for most of those goals (liek today) 

Sorry you understand nothing about football. Lolllll

BTW we were shit this season but still stuffed your ****** ass teams ass easy peasy lemon sqeezy. LOLLLLLLL

The only shit in here is you. 

#dealwithit


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Baines On Toast said:


> Fabragas plays for Chelsea, not Barcelona.
> 
> Keep up.


Transferred on the same day. I get some breathing space there. :rivers



EGame said:


> LMAO
> 
> Funny, because Fabregas isn't a Barca player. Pedro came on late in the game. Iniesta was the best player on the pitch (like today) and Casillas was at fault for most of those goals (liek today)
> 
> ...


I'm sorry I didn't learn as much about football as you did when you started supporting Barcelona back when they won the Champions League last.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Because they do in Football.
> 
> They play in the Asia confederation, presumably because FIFA realized they're MILES better than all of the other Oceania teams and it makes no sense for them to hammer all of them and still have to play a South American team in a play-off to get to the World Cup, whilst a team like Iran or Saudi Arabia qualifies, so they moved them to the Asian region.


Oh okay, I apologize then, I'm not that knowledgeable about football ahah.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

MrEvans said:


> Transferred on the same day. I get some breathing space there. :rivers
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I didn't learn as much about football as you did when you started supporting Barcelona back when they won the Champions League last.


Yeah you better be sorry, you pile of vulcan puke. 

#dealwithit


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Man does Cameroon ever stink.

Might very well be the worst team in this World Cup.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

reDREDD said:


> yeah teams never crash out of the world cup immediately after winning it


Of course they do, but Spain can't even get a draw, or score a goal (France had this problem as well). This situation is worse than 2002 France, 1966 Brazil or 2010 Italy.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LMAO @ VDB tho. 

Madrista scumbag. 

Drops Pique and Xavi today but refused to drop his shit keeper, Ramos, or Alonso because they are Madrid. 

FUCKING LOL that worked out so well for him. 

So well deserved, so glad we don't have to carry shit Spain anymore. LMAO


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

EGAME!

What you think about ratikic?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

EGame said:


> LMAO
> 
> Funny, because Fabregas isn't a Barca player. Pedro came on late in the game. Iniesta was the best player on the pitch (like today) and Casillas was at fault for most of those goals (liek today)
> 
> ...


Wow, talk about defensive.

I think it's safe to say no Spain player covered himself in glory. I felt the introduction of Koke injected a bit more class into the Spanish midfield. He'd be a good signing for Barcelona.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Game over, like it wasn't already.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Poor will.i.am


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Xapury said:


> EGAME!
> 
> What you think about ratikic?


I ARE EXCITED.

He's a TALL player who is capable of LONG DISTANCE SHOOTING. Something we severely lack. 

He's also not Cesc Fabregas which is a huge, HUGE bonus.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Wow I can't even comprehend this shit right now


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Wow, talk about defensive.
> 
> I think it's safe to say no Spain player covered himself in glory. I felt the introduction of Koke injected a bit more class into the Spanish midfield. He'd be a good signing for Barcelona.


I will say this. 

It's no coincidence that Spain died with Barca's (mainly Xavi's) decline over the past few years. It was Barca that won that 2010 world cup, sorry it was Barca players who scored all the goals and it was Barca players that was the most important core of that team. 

For VDB to drop Barca players who as opposed to any Madrid players from the last game who were just as bad or worse, shows what a disgrace that Spanish team is. Makes me sick.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Cameroon need to get rid of Eto'o, Song, Assou Ekotto and any other primadonnas who think they're above the team and focus on developing their youth.

Aboubacker (sic?) looks fairly decent. Only 21 too apparently.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Good thing Croatia is going to win because if they lost all they would be remembered for from this World Cup is half the team naked in a hotel pool sharing a massive naked Croatian dude group hug.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

BAH GAWD 4 Already :mark:


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Croatia in GOAT mode.

Bye cameroon.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Modric, Kovacic and Rakitic is a ridiculous midfield three. Mandzukic ahead of them too with Perisic and Olic outwide. That's a damn good side, then they go and have Corluka at centre back.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

this is a serious raping


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Only Germany and Croatia have scored 4-0 on a game. While, 1st place its Netherlands with 5 goals


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Fuck this game... :lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fucking lol nice decision Costa


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Spain Out = Madrid vs Barça 

These clubs have the most annoying fans in the world


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

EGame said:


> I will say this.
> 
> It's no coincidence that Spain died with Barca's (mainly Xavi's) decline over the past few years. It was Barca that won that 2010 world cup, sorry it was Barca players who scored all the goals and it was Barca players that was the most important core of that team.
> 
> For VDB to drop Barca players who as opposed to any Madrid players from the last game who were just as bad or worse, shows what a disgrace that Spanish team is. Makes me sick.


Over the last few years I've always thought of Spain as being based off Barca, similarly to Italy based off Juve.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Cameroon are playing with more heart than Spain did the whole match and they are 4-0 down and only ten men


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

SóniaPortugal said:


> Spain Out = Madrid vs Barça
> 
> These clubs have the most annoying fans in the world


I don't give a chit Sonia.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

I feel bad for Cameroon, Except for Song
Come on why Isn't Cameroon working as a team now they want to fight each other.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

lol, this should've been 6-0 by now at least. Cameroon are just terrible.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

What an ass raping by Croatia onto Cameroon!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Brazil vs Chile
Netherlands vs Croatia


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

EGame said:


> I don't give a chit Sonia.


You are from Spain?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Cameroon was disgraceful... we could do without "teams" like that from now on. I'd love to see Brazil have to earn their way through with a tough third game but after that I almost hope for a 10 0 thrashing to shame that team further.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

What do you guys predict will be the result between Mexico v Croatia?


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

GUESS CROATIA IS GONNA GO STREAKING AFTER THAT VICTORY


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

nikola123 said:


> What do you guys predict will be the result between Mexico v Croatia?


Croatia to edge it, unless Ochoa turns into Spider-Man again. Will be a good match.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

nikola123 said:


> What do you guys predict will be the result between Mexico v Croatia?


Croatia needs to beware of the Mexican Barrier Ochoa, he will reflect their goals within a blink of an eye. That game is gonna be great. Probably either Mexico winning 3-2 or Croatia 2-1


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> Get the Brazilian off for Kovacic and put Rakitic behind Mandzukic, please, boss man. Need him AGS after Robben/Vargas scored. Over 2.5 goals and Croatia winning too, but that should happen regardless.


Was on the ground when Rakitic missed the sitter right before the end


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Greece vs Japan tomorrow!

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

SóniaPortugal said:


> You are from Spain?


Lolll do you really think if I was Spanish I would go against my own country?


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

LOL @ the absolute WOATS who picked Spain to win. You all managed to screw up worse than DA.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

heh


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

IncapableNinja said:


> LOL @ the absolute WOATS who picked Spain to win. You all managed to screw up worse than DA.


Agreed. 

The same will come up when Germany get put to the sword later on in this tournament.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

you know what would be nice

one single world cup discussion between pundits where they dont say rooney is england's best player, he has to play, and england doing well entirely depends on him finding form


----------



## Flik (Aug 18, 2009)

Brazil will only not qualify if they lose to Cameroon and Mexico vs Croatia ends in a draw. Which means they are already qualified :lmao no way Cameroon will beat them and no way would Croatia risk a draw.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I like Rooney, but him cracking under pressure is legit hilarious to watch.

That cross in the Italy match :duck


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Mexico's answer to Adrian Chiles:


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

reDREDD said:


> you know what would be nice
> 
> one single world cup discussion between pundits where they dont say rooney is england's best player, he has to play, and england doing well entirely depends on him finding form


Agreed. Makes me want to drop kick my tv. And then burn my shrek dvds. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I hope tiki taka goes away forever. Ruined the game for 4 years. This world cup has been fine without it. Good riddance


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

the poll should be closed now tbh.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Osize10 said:


> I hope tiki taka goes away forever. Ruined the game for 4 years. This world cup has been fine without it. Good riddance


lol....

No team has played tiki taka since 2012


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

You what, mate?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Waffelz said:


> You what, mate?


No team has played tiki taka since 2012. 

Spain and Barca have been playing possession football the past 2 years but its not tiki taka. The pressing has diminished drastically, they are making short passes but the formations for driving forward are completely out of shape and ineffective and little to no movement through channels. 

Xavi dominated in making all these aspects effective. He can no longer do it, so the entire system diminishes. 

They are trying to play tiki taka, but they've completely lost the way to make it effective. 

You see Spain and Barca trying to play like this: 






But it's so far from the real thing that it is basically not even Tiki Taka anymore.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Roberto Di Matteo destroyed it.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> Roberto Di Matteo destroyed it.


Nah, players getting older and winning too much did it. Tiki Taka doesnt work if you can't mix it with more vertical plays, and all you is passing the ball for the sake of having the possession.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

egame's right

i always said that barca look better off the ball than with it. that was a phenomenal pressing game they had

unfortunately, i dont think xavi, iniesta or biscuits have the legs for it anymore. iniesta might but not without his partner.

possession play has always been susceptible to a deep defense and quick counter attack. hell thats what fucked chelsea over vs the smaller sides this season. what set the spanish apart is the remarkable off the ball movement and pressing game. similar to what atletico adopted today. 

neither chelsea, bayern or any side really killed tiki taka. in the end it was just aging. it was time that vanquished that the beast


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

EGame said:


> lol....
> 
> No team has played tiki taka since 2012


Right that's why I said this world cup has been fine without it.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Can't wait to see wqhat the English media are gonna say if they lose tomorrow.

Is Suarez playing?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Who voted Spain said:


> alfonsaaberg, ArnoldTricky, BarneyArmy, Champ, Cohle, Cotmas, I ♥ KEMONITO, I Came To Play, IncapableNinja, JunkheadX, KEKOA_HAVANA, kendoo, LuckyCannon>SCSA, MaybeLock, O Fenômeno, RAB, Rahil_Rage, Rocky., Sir Digby Chicken Caesar, The Reigns Train, TheJack, Waffelz, YoungGun_UK, Zigberg


:HA


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> Can't wait to see wqhat the English media are gonna say if they lose tomorrow.
> 
> Is Suarez playing?


Think he is. 

I'll be watching for him domestic club mates getting under his skin to bring out the pre-2012 Suarez.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Spain have conceeded more goals in this World Cup than they conceeded in Euro 08, WC 2010, and Euro 2012 combined.

Insane


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

EGame said:


> No team has played tiki taka since 2012.
> 
> *Spain and Barca have been playing possession football the past 2 years but its not tiki taka.* The pressing has diminished drastically, they are making short passes but the formations for driving forward are completely out of shape and ineffective and little to no movement through channels.
> 
> ...


Playing tika taka football is the *same* as playing possession football. You are maintaining possession when playing tika taka football.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

tiki taka is just a nickname for possession football. the quick passing is commonly associated with the difference.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

tim cahill has scored more goals in the world cup than rooney messi and ronaldo combined and has scored in 3 World Cups.

Aussie GOAT


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

When Chile/Holland send Brazil packing in the round of 16 :mark:


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Looking forward to Uruguay-England, looks like Suarez is going to play.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

This is very bad. Embarrassing for Cameroon and Africa in football.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I agree, Assou-Ekotto should be absolutely ashamed








































































of that haircut :duck































:whiteknight


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Fanjawi said:


> This is very bad. Embarrassing for Cameroon and Africa in football.


Nah just embrassing for Assou Ekotto cause he's a giant prick. Eto'o was trying to speak to him after the game and he was having none of it.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

This is why Cameroon will never amount to anything. Too much turmoil within the team and off the pitch. I feel for Finke, who's a good coach, but has to deal with garbage like this.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Assou-Ekotto is garbage anyway


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

It's true that the post-Pep Barça and Spain in the last years are playing a bastardized form of Tiki Taka. The triangulations are not there, the passes are mostly horizontal and the coverages and high pressure are simply non-existent. 

In other matters if it wasn't for the wine ad this would be a picture perfect cover:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Suarez last minute winner tonight would be wonderful


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Just dawned on me that we might have seen Xavi and Iniesta on a pitch together in a competitive game for the last time ever, if Xavi's move to Qatar is true and Del Bosque decides to go with youth vs Australia.

It's hard to imagine one without the other, and if the Holland game was indeed their last together, then it has been a pleasure to watch their partnership down through the years. Two of the true GOATs.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

A Suarez handball to save a goal in the 89th minute before he slots in the 93rd minute before he runs over to :woy and kecks him would be perfect.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Lets go uruguay!


Send those brits back home!


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Choke2Death said:


> This World Cup doesn't stop getting better.
> 
> Not one week into it and Spain are sent packing. :ti
> 
> I wonder how silly the 20 something people who voted them feel now.


Yeah cos voting for the defending champions was ridiculous at the start of this.



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> LOLSPAIN
> 
> Honestly wouldn't surprise me to see Chile beat Robin & Robben FC ... sorry, I mean Holland and top the group. Topping the group would give them Mexico or Croatia, would fancy them in that too.


Robin and Robben FC... HAHAHA I almost laugh until cry.



KicksToFaces! said:


> ^lmao at this guy... Seriously dude, no need for that big of a font.
> 
> And so it begins! Shit, we have to win!


Not big enough of a font.



Kabraxal said:


> It was like he got shot in the leg... man, this simulation and over acting really needs to be clamped down.


It's unfortunately not going anywhere, it's gotten worse as the years go on. It's really bad in Spanish/Portuguese speaking countries for some reason.



Erik. said:


> I have been very impressed with the right winger for Croatia, Perisic. He impressed me against Brazil, put in some great crosses and caused Marcelo problems and he's just got a great assist for the Olic goal.


He's been very good whenever I've seen him for his club too. Had a great game against Cameroon but that's likely not saying much.



Kabraxal said:


> I think Africa probably needs to be limited to two places... or do a system like the Champions League where the amount of places is determined by some sort of ranking system by region. Also, less locked in teams for countries and do more playoffs so the better teams will tend to get in. It does seem much to have so many African and Asian teams when very few of them are truly all that good. Don't completely shut them out though...


Well it's the World Cup, it'd be unfair just to give Europe more places just cos they're better. Likewise South America. There's always been some shit at the tournaments.



Kabraxal said:


> Cameroon has been fairly violent all game... I don't think that will be the last red for them really.


They're tits. Assou-Ekotto is the dirt worst. Absolute shit on the pitch and comes across as a prick off it too.



MrEvans said:


> Funny that it was primarily Barca players that got thrashed 5-1 by Holland.
> 
> Pique, Xavi, Alba, Buscquets, Iniesta, Fabregas and Pedro in comparison to Real Madrids Casillas, Alonso and Ramos...
> 
> ...


Thrilling insight into your mind. Alba and Iniesta were decent (as you can be in a 5-1) and the Madrid players were the worst of the lot, Casillas especially who shouldn't have gone but that just shows how retarded VBD was regarding national selection choices. 



RKing85 said:


> Man does Cameroon ever stink.
> 
> Might very well be the worst team in this World Cup.


I'd say either Nigeria or Iran but there's some shockers for sure.



Erik. said:


> Modric, Kovacic and Rakitic is a ridiculous midfield three. Mandzukic ahead of them too with Perisic and Olic outwide. That's a damn good side, then they go and have Corluka at centre back.


Their defence lets them down and they could do with a proper holding midfielder but I really like them. Very classy team.



Kabraxal said:


> Cameroon was disgraceful... we could do without "teams" like that from now on. I'd love to see Brazil have to earn their way through with a tough third game but after that I almost hope for a 10 0 thrashing to shame that team further.


It's 'were' disgraceful. It's something that irrelevantly bugs me but it's the same as when people say 'random team' is shit. It's are shit. Obviously not important but I've noticed it a lot in regards to people talking about football.



reDREDD said:


> you know what would be nice
> 
> one single world cup discussion between pundits where they dont say rooney is england's best player, he has to play, and england doing well entirely depends on him finding form


Annoyingly, he is. He just has one good game in about 5. And he's notoriously poor in tournaments. Basically he shouldn't be but on talent alone he really is.



Gambit said:


> Agreed. Makes me want to drop kick my tv. And then burn my shrek dvds.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Just change the channel, you queef.



Waffelz said:


> You what, mate?


LOL. I forgot how much you STINK. You're to this forum what Ian Huntley is to caretakers.



Chr1st0 said:


> Assou-Ekotto is garbage anyway


He's total piss. How he was reacting when Eto'o was talking to him hopefully leads to him being fucked off from international duty.



Xapury said:


> Lets go uruguay!
> 
> 
> Send those brits back home!


How are the Falklands doing lad? Keeping the place nice and clean for us? It's like someone being in control of a room in your house. Your countries idol is a drug addicted cheat. LOL SUPER STRONG MORALS. Buenos Arses.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Terrible post IMO.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Cheers. Your input has given me much inspiration. I'd recommend you hold back on the Irn Bru and shortbread though, it'll slow down the heroin on its way into your bloodstream.

It's waffles, by the way.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

:moyes1


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Vader said:


> Yeah cos voting for the defending champions was ridiculous at the start of this.


Obviously not, but I clearly ended it with "now". No matter how much sense something makes, when it works out opposite of how you expected, it doesn't look good. As is the case with Spain here.

Not that there weren't hints of it. You look at the past 20 years. Only Brazil in 98 made it past quarter final as the defending champions. Not to mention Barcelona were pretty shit last season and some of their players were the driving force behind Spain in their peak.


----------



## kusksu (Mar 12, 2010)

Vader said:


> Annoyingly, he is. He just has one good game in about 5. And he's notoriously poor in tournaments. Basically he shouldn't be but on talent alone he really is.


I think the main problem with Rooney is that he loses Match Sharpness very quickly. Even with United, he misses a few weeks and sadly he can't play for shit. After a few games he usually starts playing much better.

In this tournament England are usually eliminated before that. Hopefully he'll prove me wrong tonight, but doubt it.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

One of them is a legend who has dominated his sport and has a voice that could melt butter. The other is GSP.


LOL. Seriously though, how the fuck does Leon Best know GSP?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Destiny said:


> Playing tika taka football is the *same* as playing possession football. You are maintaining possession when playing tika taka football.


Nope. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiki-taka

There is more to tiki-taka than just possession.

Spain can have all the possession they want but the way they utilized it is completely ineffective. 

Look at the video I posted, that's tiki taka. You see possession, triangular movement, using channels to move forward, passing in tight spaces etc..

Spain while pressured either a) lost the ball through pressure or b) misplaced the pass. They had virtually no aspect of tiki taka except for the possession. 

If VDB would have had any sense he would have replaced Xavi, Alonso and Casillas with Koke/Isco/Thiago and De Gea after the 2012 Euro to revitalize the team and transition new blood into it. 

lol he dun goof'd. 

Casillas walks out being the worst player of the entire tournament. Something good came out of it at least. lol


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Portugal NT bus almost had an accident :shocked:

Apparently a man on a motorcycle appeared in front of the bus and the driver of the bus had to stop abruptly
The man slammed into the police cars that were escorting the bus.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

This Portugal squad are cursed

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

There is something sinister at play here

I expect PP will refund my bet


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

EGame said:


> Lolll do you really think if I was Spanish I would go against my own country?


Given that you are of Barça there would be a high probability of that happening.

Taking that many people of Catalonia (place os Spain that has Barcelona as capital city)do not consider themselves Spaniards.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Cliffy Byro said:


> This Portugal squad are cursed
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'm afraid of what else can happen to Protugal NT


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

SóniaPortugal said:


> I'm afraid of what else can happen to Protugal NT


A defeat to USMNT and an early exit similar to your neighbors on the peninsula. Not counting on it happening, but bigger upsets have occurred in the World Cup before.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

This first game could be a real sleeper dandy. Expecting a lot of goals in this one.

Now watch, it will be a 0-0 snooze fest.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Ivory Coast is wearing green


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Drogba is riding the pine yet again..


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Serious question from my friend's girlfriend (non soccer fan) after the last Ivory Coast game.

"How come their jerseys aren't ivory white?"


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

RKing85 said:


> Serious question from my friend's girlfriend (non soccer fan) after the last Ivory Coast game.
> 
> "How come their jerseys aren't ivory white?"


She wouldn't be out of place in this thread.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Finally someone voted for Russia, probably Lana created an account here :lana


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

Botchamaniac45 said:


> Finally someone voted for Russia, probably Lana created an account here :lana


Nah it was me lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

certainly wasn't expecting a scoreless first half in this one.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

Good half with a fast tempo. I just love the way Colombians transition from defense to offense and their counter attacks are pretty sweet. If Falcao was there instead of Teo in that chance, it would've been 1-0. Hoping for an introduction of Bacca, I think this game's style suits him more than it does Martinez.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Decent defensive games to both sides so far.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Damn it... manged to miss the first half. A little surprised there hasn't been a goal.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

how does this game NOT have a goal yet? Defensive breakdowns are happening every 2 minutes.

Colombia just hit the post.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

There we go. Hopefully the one goal opens the floodgates.

Gorgeous header.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Nice header... and nice celebration 

Just hope the Ivory Coast makes it a game now that I notice Drogba is on. Sad when I didn't notice him right away. Not a good sign... that or I'm going blind >.<


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Kabraxal said:


> Nice header... and nice celebration
> 
> Just hope the Ivory Coast doesn't wait too long to put on Drogba since he is the life blood of the Ivory Coast.


He's already on. Got beaten to the header by Rodriguez.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Vader said:


> He's already on. Got beaten to the header by Rodriguez.


Notice right as I pushed reply... edited post now. Shocked he really has been such a non factor that I didn't notice. No, not going blind at all... and holy shit. Talk about quick goal.


----------



## Chokeline (Apr 9, 2014)

Drogba cheated.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

and minutes after the gorgeous header, a garbage goal thanks to a horrible turnover.


----------



## Chokeline (Apr 9, 2014)

And KARMA STRIKES!!!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Damn awesome goal by Gervinho!

Missed the first ten minutes of the second half, but it's been awesome since then.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Split defenders, ran past another, slotted near side.. he just made that side of the pitch look silly.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

this game only needed one, and the floodgates have opened!

Great solo effort from Gervinho!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Even though they are down, at least the Ivory Coast are giving a good account for themselves unlike some teams from Africa...


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Ivory Coast might as well tie this game up. But a serious question. Why must soccer players insist on faking injuries? Just get up.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Ospina's heads up play there just saved Colombia two points.


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

This was a really good match. I hope both teams advance in the next round


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Takers Revenge said:


> Ivory Coast might as well tie this game up. But a serious question. Why must soccer players insist on faking injuries? Just get up.


It hasn't been punished enough. It needs to be addressed because it does get extremely annoying and just doesn't belong in the game. Probably my only real gripe about the big game yesterday for Chile... the stupid embellishment that ended up with 6 extra minutes. SO all that drama really didn't do much for the time on the clock.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Takers Revenge said:


> Ivory Coast might as well tie this game up. But a serious question. Why must soccer players insist on faking injuries? Just get up.


To make sure the referee gives them the freekick/penalty and ensures the player will get a yellow card and in some instances a red card.

It's not nice but they're trying to gain an advantage for their side.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*RAHEEM

SUAREZ 

STURRIDGE

HENDO

STEVIE

GLEN

COATES

TIME TO GOAT*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I understand why they do it but what a wimpy way to gain a penalty. Get up and play the damn game.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

YEPES. Thought dude retired years ago, so great to see him again.

And Howard Webb WOATing again.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm rooting for england in this game :mark:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Come on Uruguay


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Both teams need to win this next game.

But I'm going to go 1-1 draw here between Uruguay and England.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I don't see Uruguay winning... England played well in the loss and they shouldn't be as blown up by the end given the weather. Guess I'll be a little brave and say 2- 0 for England.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

VAMOS URUGUAY!!!

:suarez1 :suarez1 :suarez1


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

England's pace should see them piss this.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Waffelz said:


> England's pace should see them piss this.


This is real life, not Fifa 14.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Boooooooo @ both. But I guess I root for Uruguay.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Slient Alarm said:


> This is real life, not Fifa 14.


I thought it was just glitchy... no wonder my controller isn't working properly!

(Sorry, had to)


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Either Uruguay will win or it'll be a draw, this England team aren't winning shit.

So poor on the ball.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

He flung himself at the ball and the English are called for the foul? What?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Rooney to the middle. Fluidity gone. Instant Moyesball.

Hilarity.

Guy is a cancer to every team he plays in.


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

LOLROONEY:lmao


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Spanish refereeing representing. Godín should be out by now


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This ref is becoming a fucking joke...


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Got to accommodate Rooney now haven't we, can't have him getting angry and confused now. Fuck the team, gotta keep OUR WAYNE 'APPY.

Pretty much missed an open goal from a yard... Get this joke off at H/T.

Without question the most overrated player of this century, world class MY ASS.


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

Rooneys world cup goal must be cursed or something. How close can it get?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Ref botch.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

YAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Suarez!!!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL! :suarez1


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:suarez1


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Oh England...


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

:suarez1 just showed Ruin-ey how you score on a header

England's backs to the wall now, can they equalize???


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Jagielka, what a useless sack of shit.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

So bad. 

Hope we can turn it around 2nd half. Maybe Lallana and Barkley off the bench for Rooney and Welbeck

EDIT: England fans attacked apparently before the match. Despicable


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

Welbeck is as fucking shit as hodgson is hopeless. Fucking pathetic.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Why does England's philosophy always seem to be 'how to get the best out of Rooney' when are we going to come to the realization that he's just not that good. Sacrificing the fluidity of the team for a guy who NEVER does anything in big games.

Get Ross and Lallana on for Rooney and Welbeck.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

If Gerrard wasn't such a shit bag and decided not to bottle out of that tackle, that attack doesn't happen.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

Roy hodgson is just a piece of useless shit. Terrible man manager and terrible tactician, fucking Mike Basset but without the comedy or charm.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Suarez with two good direct on goal efforts off the corner.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Joe hart, another useless sack of shit.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Barely blocked! Whew. Suarez almost had another one.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Luis Suarez when he gets back to Liverpool dressing room


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Another miss! Omg. Could've put England away already.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Should be game over. I've always said Cavani's overrated.

Why is Welbeck still on lol?

FUCK OFF TYLDESLEY WITH YOUR ROOOOONEEEEEHHHHH


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

yeah, it's never going to happen for Rooney.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Rooney :lmao


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Zlatan :lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

England WOATing again, and again, and again, and I'm loving every second of it. FLOPPERZS!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Shame Zlatan isn't English, although he'd probably be pushed out wide if he was to get the 'best' out of ROONEH.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Danny Murphy wasn't worried about Colombia. Guess he needn't be.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

GOAL!!!!


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Fuck you Clive 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Rooney finally breaks through!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh piss off


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice!!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Wayne Rooney has scored a World Cup goal!!!

Hell has frozen over!!!


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Get in there!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

:suarez2


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

To be fair, it's about time Rooney had some luck. Although he should have 2 goals if not 3. Great work from Glen Johnson.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Holy shit, Rooney scored. L E L


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

second goal


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh my...

:suarez1 :suarez1


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

That's a world class player right there.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Captain fantastic does it again

Travesty of a player. Delighted.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:lmao gerrard


how are the press going to blame rooney for this?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Suarez the GOAT!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*STEVEN GERRARD AGAIN

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Townsend is fucking raging.



Extremely pleasing.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I hate Rooney but it's ridiculous that's he going to get the majority of criticism for all this when Gerrard has been an absolute fucking disgrace.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Bury those pieces of shit, Luis.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

England :maury

I can't even :maury


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

It's Euro 2004 all over again. 

Well done Gerrard. Well done.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Gerrard WOATing hard tonight.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Yes fucking yes


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Great Game, Great win for Uruguai


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Gerrard should be stripped of the captaincy after that shambles.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

going to follow as many Brits on twitter as I can for the next couple hours.

That should be good entertainment.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*










Suck it England!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

England nearly as embarrassing as Scotchland. Ha.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

It's not over yet. Italy will win their next two games and we'll beat Costa Rica by enough goals to go through. 

I STILL BELIEVE :whiteknight :terry1


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Gerrard was certainly partly to blame

Anyone blaming the Centerbacks at all tho by any chance?


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

I'm from England myself but fuck it, lelengland. The way the media hypes these guys up every world cup. This should shut them up. :lel


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

It's probably best England don't make it through as the FA will see it as a success and you'll have him at Euro 2016...


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


>


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Gerrard is finished at the top level. Utterly atrocious tonight and was pretty much anonymous til the booking. Went missing against Italy too. Cannot believe he took Henderson off in favour of him. Henderson had to do two jobs because of "Stevie G". Hopefully this tournament is the last time we have to see him in an England shirt, an absolute waste of one. He wasn't the only poor player but when you are in the middle and the captain it is your job to dictate the play and he just isn't capable of it anymore. 

You can red rep me as much as you want blind Liverpool fans.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Gerrard was certainly partly to blame
> 
> Anyone blaming the Centerbacks at all tho by any chance?


why blame the centerbacks for giving the best striker in the world acres of space?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Gerrard was certainly partly to blame
> 
> Anyone blaming the Centerbacks at all tho by any chance?


If Gerrard doesn't sell out to Suarez both times, neither centre back would be under pressure.

Gerrard is an absolute disgrace.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

I would like to choke Roy Hodgson


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

One thing to be positive about it this **** fella doesn't seem to happily accept failure like his predecessors. Perhaps we'll get ourselves a competent manager after this shambles?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Fuck it. I'm not gonna even care. It's Liverpool basically, so fuck them.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Nice of Gerrard to face the media after the game like a real captain would.

Jagielka had to deal with it and now :woy is talking to the media.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Lol blaming Stevie for it all. Yeah let's not forget the entire defence was pretty WOAT.

Naturally Stevie was poor and really and truly should probably look to call it quits at international footy now but No one in the England squad really lived up to the level required tonight.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Mainboy said:


>


*Scotland National Football Team 
*

World Cup 2002: Did not Qualify
World Cup 2006: Did not Qualify
World Cup 2010: Did not Qualify
World Cup 2014: Did not Qualify

European Championships 2000: Did not Qualify
European Championships 2004: Did not Qualify
European Championships 2008: Did not Qualify (neither did we tbf)
European Championships 2012: Did not Qualify


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



CamillePunk said:


> why blame the centerbacks for giving the best striker in the world acres of space?


I'm sorry CP, you're a good mafia player, but your footballing insight is amateurish.


----------



## Chokeline (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

England has a reputation in football,when they lose this match,we think that they'll win next match,when they lose that one,we think that they'll win next one,when they lose next one then we think they'll win this one.......and the suckfest popularity continues.......


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Looking forward to Holland vs. Chile on Monday, two attacking teams, both already qualified so no real pressure plus both want to win to top the group, should be an absolute cracker and potential game of the tournament.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Still hoping for GOATsa Rica and Uruguay to qualify.

0.1% chance, but :mark:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Joel said:


> If Gerrard doesn't sell out to Suarez both times, neither centre back would be under pressure.
> 
> Gerrard is an absolute disgrace.


Centerbacks need to anticipate any potential danger. They failed to do this. Anticipating danger is their number one job

Yes Gerrard made a mess of the header, but the CBs made a fuck up too

I know this

I respect your knowledge of football so I certainly know that you know this


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



CGS said:


> Lol blaming Stevie for it all. Yeah let's not forget the entire defence was pretty WOAT.
> 
> Naturally Stevie was poor and really and truly should probably look to call it quits at international footy now but No one in the England squad really lived up to the level required tonight.


Of course Jagielka is partly to blame for the first goal. But the defence aren't to be blamed for the second goal. Suarez was fucking offside. That flick on was beyond retarded.

No one has lived upto the level required, but ONE player threw away a good result. Keep homing and defending that disgraceful fuck though.



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Centerbacks need to anticipate any potential danger. They failed to do this. Anticipating danger is their number one job
> 
> Yes Gerrard made a mess of the header, but the CBs made a fuck up too
> 
> ...


That ball came through like lightning, DA. Suarez was offside. Cahill and Jagielka are not getting anywhere close to that ball and Suarez.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Gerrard was horrible. England's defence was horrible. England's attack was horrible. Woy is horrible.

SUAREZ IS GREAT.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Centerbacks need to anticipate any potential danger. They failed to do this. Anticipating danger is their number one job
> 
> Yes Gerrard made a mess of the header, but the CBs made a fuck up too
> 
> ...


If Gerrard doesn't head the ball then the defence will get the ball no problem or if Cavani wins the header then Suarez is offside.. 

The defence played an offside trap and it worked until Gerrard decides to head it over them to Suarez in an offside position.

The entire defence was a shambles for the first goal, as was the midfield and especially Gerrard who bottled out of the challenge and pathetically jogged back.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



CGS said:


> Lol blaming Stevie for it all. Yeah let's not forget the entire defence was pretty WOAT.
> 
> Naturally Stevie was poor and really and truly should probably look to call it quits at international footy now but No one in the England squad really lived up to the level required tonight.


I definitely agree with this - the defence has been absolutely woeful the past two games, both centrebacks have looked lost at times and have let their man break away from them with ease and Glen Johnson has yet again showed he doesn't even comprehend defending even at the basic level.

Gerrard was certainly to blame for a lot of it though and rightfully so, his poor excuse for a challenge for the first goal and then the poorly judged header leading to the second Uruguay goal. Just poor overall. He's the captain and should be doing his utmost to drive the team on but he showed absolutely nothing. He couldn't even dictate the game from midfield again, Henderson did everything for him and yet how was he rewarded? He was substituted. Roy Hodgson logic right there!

Credit to Rooney, he was awful in the first game and in the first half tonight he looked a bit off but second half he really went for it and did try.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Three lions,eleven WOATS...is time to go home!!! :duck

Good for la celeste.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Baines On Toast said:


> If Gerrard doesn't head the ball then the defence will get the ball no problem or if Cavani wins the header then Suarez is offside..
> 
> The defence played an offside trap and it worked until Gerrard decides to head it over them to Suarez in an offside position.
> 
> The entire defence was a shambles for the first goal, as was the midfield and especially Gerrard who bottled out of the challenge and pathetically jogged back.


I thought Suarez looked onside according to the replay I just saw on TV

Things were mad after the goal so I didn't get the greatest look

I need to watch it again, but if he was offside, then ya, fair point


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Uruguay still going out though :cool2


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

日本に来て！


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> I thought Suarez looked onside according to the replay I just saw on TV
> 
> Things were mad after the goal so I didn't get the greatest look
> 
> I need to watch it again, but if he was offside, then ya, fair point












that ball is going straight to Jagielka if Gerrard doesn't head it over and if Cavani heads it then he's offside if Suarez gets it.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

He was at least a good half a body offside, DA. Look, obviously Gerrard didn't mean it, but it was a fatal mistake.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Cheers Moz

Oh Stevie :bron3

At least Xabi won't have to walk off into the horizon by himself

FINISHED


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



RKing85 said:


> going to follow as many Brits on twitter as I can for the next couple hours.
> 
> That should be good entertainment.


Why would you follow a random bunch of people who are Scottish, Welsh or Northern Irish? The term you are looking for is English...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

The sad thing is, Woy is still going to be in a job after this tournament.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Jagielka should've told Stevie to leave it. Poor from Jags.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Maybe he did?


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

(DA plz. It's okay. :jose)

On the bright side, that goal wasn't quite as bad as the Klose one. Baby steps.

I know Andre and a couple of others aren't posting in this thread but I look forward to PARAGRAPHS just because I can't be bothered giving much thought to it. It wasn't just the usual deficiencies but an unwillingness to do the most basic things like tracking runners and paying attention at set-pieces. How many times in two games have they been undone by short corners and pull backs?

Thought Rooney was busy to be fair to him. Rest of them looked extremely leggy after a shift against Italy.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Baines On Toast said:


> Maybe he did?


Maybe he didn't?

:draper2


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

:terry1

Going to be repeating some points I've already made but terrible tactics from Hodgson. Ultimately he is a puppet, nothing but an FA 'yes' man. How does Rooney get to force Sterling out of position for the second game. Then Sterling is England's best player again, and gets subbed off but Rooney plays the whole game. Is it because Rooney is the main guy for all the sponsors and all that shit? Wouldn't surprise me with the FA. Anyway, I still don't understand why Terry didn't go. Just look at how much more fragile the Chelsea defence looked when Terry wasn't in it last season. It should have been Cahill and Terry as the CBs. So there was a thing with Anton Ferdinand which Terry was actually cleared for in court. Even if there is doubts Rio was out of the picture anyway. And look at the guy who scored past England tonight, it doesn't matter what he's done in terms of biting or :evra, those goals count against England. Ultimately there was a much better case for Harry Redknapp to become England manager, he had Spurs playing some really good stuff. Ultimately though it was the image obsessed FA that go with the boring (and worse) choice of Hodgson.

Gerrard in his prime was fantastic, world 11 material but he should not have been the captain for this world cup. Mistake at the end aside he has looked plodding, just over the hill tbh. 

Hendo played a lot better than he himself did against Italy, credit to him for that.

Barkley and Lallana came on and did well, I've put in various versions of my 'ideal' starting line ups with the likes of those 2 and excluding the likes of Rooney but there was never any hope of that with Hodgson.

Spanish ref had a stinker in terms of giving most things against England. How Godin didn't get a second yellow, or how that Uruguayan didn't get a yellow for the tackle on Rooney near the end I don't know. Standard La Liga crap refereeing really.

Uruguayans time-wasted a lot but with no out of play timing system that is the game. Even when the guy was down after the accidental knee from Sterling I predicted he wouldn't get subbed off and would be fine once play restarted and the clock had been ran down. Sounds a bit harsh to say the Uruguayans wanted it more than England, but there was something about them. They had more of an intensity about them than England. Maybe more of a team spirit as well. So well done to them and two class finishes from Suarez. It mystifies me how often you hear a commentator say 'looked like he wasn't expecting that' when an unlikely cross/pass reaches a striker but that's what you want from Suarez at the end, eternally optimistic when there is nothing to lose by being that way.

On that note I'm praying for a miracle. If Italy beat Costa Rica, they won't be guaranteed a place in the last 16 so at least their game against Uruguay won't be a dead rubber for them, far from it in fact. It's a long shot though, about a 1 in 9 chance of England getting through now for me.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

I forgot to praise the *GOAT*





































Just a few weeks after surgery and he comes back and does THAT. Killer. Ice cold


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

The Three Lions failed us again. :'(


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

As usual, Gerrard never seizes to amaze me.

Good on him though, trying to compete with Casillas for the worst player of the tournament. At least he's striving to win something in his shit career. 

Cunt.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Gerrard should just retire from football altogether, as the shame of both club and country.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Just a few weeks after surgery and he comes back and does THAT. Killer. Ice cold


Suarez not getting enough credit, which is typical. The man had surgery not long ago and took the piss out of England. All he needed was two chances. Hopefully he keeps this up as he's a great player to watch.


----------



## Turbo120 (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Wasted 90+ minutes watching the match tonight, not a fan of football but hey when you country is playing, it becomes a different story. I'm amazed the cops weren't called for some of the language my dad was shouting out.

Game was a joke, despite losing to Italy, England did play well, it was like watching a whole different team tonight, very little skill shown by the majority of the team.

No surprise that we are out but to be out this early is both pathetic and embarrassing.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Luis Fucking Suarez.

Nice assist by Gerrard. :troll


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

England will still probably go through even though no team losing the first 2 games have done so before


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

England must be gutted to have 0 points from their two games. Showed good fight in both of them but Italy and Uruguay had the quality to punish them. Gerrard not up to scratch in this tournament. Rooney was obviously disappointing as well but at least he tried in the second half today. Hodgson needs to be replaced. If they get someone capable in there I can see this England squad making some noise in Euro 2016. The World Cup isn't over yet though. If Italy beat Costa Rica tomorrow, which I expect them to do, England are still in with a shout. Stranger things have happened than Italy beating Uruguay and England scoring a few against Costa Rica.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Greece vs Japan :mark: :mark: :mark:

Been waiting all day for this one.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Oh yeah and good assist from Glen for the goal, but what was he doing in the first half with his 'marking' of Rodriguez for that powerful shot that went narrowly over the bar. And then puts zero pressure on Cavani for the second goal ball. I was screaming 'show him down the line onto his left foot' but the spud just stands there.

It was like watching Villa take throw-ins, very little to no movement from them. Eh, come on Italy!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Where in the name of Moyes is Kagawa?

I'm waiting on Japan on my accumulator and they drop my boy. The ASIANS fixing my fucking bet. FUCK.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

I HAVE TO CHEER FOR ITALY IF I WANT ENGLAND TO ADVANCE


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA :sadbron


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Finally got caught up on the second half on DVR... for every nice playmaker or string of plays you had an absolute howler like Gerard just falling asleep. Can't say Uraguay look too threatening in the long run and England has to pray for a miracle to go through now. I hope Italy doesn't have a slump for their next game... both cause I'd like not to see three major teams all bow out in group stages and second because there needs to be some consistency already! 

And not sure who to cheer for or even if I want to watch Greece Japan... something about the game just screams "yawn" :S


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Irish Jet said:


> Where in the name of Moyes is Kagawa?
> 
> I'm waiting on Japan on my accumulator and they drop my boy. The ASIANS fixing my fucking bet. FUCK.


He's busy making a show of a bunch of kids


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Chr1st0 said:


> England will still probably go through even though no team losing the first 2 games have done so before


The only way that happens if Italy beats Uruguay and they beat Costa Rica>?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Destiny said:


> Suarez not getting enough credit, which is typical. The man had surgery not long ago and took the piss out of England. All he needed was two chances. Hopefully he keeps this up as he's a great player to watch.


Wins Player of the Year - Suarez not getting credit as usual.

I swear these Liverpool fans :booklel


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> The only way that happens if Italy beats Uruguay and they beat Costa Rica>?


Going to have a lot of temporary Italian fans the tomorrow and next week :lol


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

He let it fucking slip.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

O fuck.. I just realise one of my friends was spot on his prediction... Gerard and Suarez would still be the best connection in the game. I think I'll get that bastard a drink for that one cause it was a beautiful assist :


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Its awesome that Gerrard fucked Liverpool's league titles up and his error has all but put England out in the Group Stages. What a guy.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Gerrard lost England the game but this average defensive unit with average defenders looked vulnerable every time Uruguay had the ball in England's half. Not only that but they had no real protection, the Gerrard/Henderson and Cahill/Jagielka partnerships were both terrible in their areas. Still not over IMO, a small but realistic chance, Italy can win their two games and England should beat Costa Rica.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> The only way that happens if Italy beats Uruguay and they beat Costa Rica>?


Yeah, Uruguay won't get anything out of Italy


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

i thought cahill was alright. not like he could really be blamed for any of the goals

but then again im hardly an unbiased source.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Rock316AE said:


> Gerrard lost England the game but this average defensive unit with average defenders looked vulnerable every time Uruguay had the ball in England's half. Not only that but they had no real protection, the Gerrard/Henderson and Cahill/Jagielka partnerships were both terrible in their areas. Still not over IMO, a small but realistic chance, Italy can win their two games and England should beat Costa Rica.


One thing the commentary on ESPN was getting dead right.. if anything were to be blamed for this it had to be the defense. Italy carved up Baines and Rooney's side last game and this one was just... not really sure. Uraguay were not particularly amazing or all that threatening and it was just the defense falling asleep on Suarez basically that lost the game. 

England certainly needed a better touch in the box but I can't say they weren't at least creating chances and able to move the ball up the pitch. But trying to watch them close down the lanes and just flat letting such huge highways rip between them was confusing. I didn't think coming in they would give that much space to clear threats. They did it with Balotelli once and Suarez twice...


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



> Jozy Altidore won't play on Sunday against Portugal after straining his left hamstring against Ghana, the team confirmed. Also center back Matt Besler, who left the Ghana match at halftime with soreness in his hamstring, is healthy and should start against Portugal.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

As odd as it may sound I honestly don't think this World Cup has been a complete disaster and there are actually quite a lot of positives to take away from it, irrespective of what happens next week. We've been ridiculously unlucky to not even get a single point from games against two good sides who'll be looking to get into the last 8 of the tournament, looked threatening in short bursts (against Italy more so than tonight), and most of the young players have all given a good account of themselves. The players who've let us down more than likely won't be around for Russia 2018, either because they'll be too old or there are other, better and more promising players coming through. 

It's not over yet though, Italy SHOULD beat Costa Rica and on the basis of what we've seen so far they'll probably do a job on Uruguay as well. Just need to make sure we keep our end of the bargain.

And it's nice to see some persisting with the irrational Rooney hatred as well despite him being the best player on the pitch tonight (Suarez exlcuded of course). Played stupidly out of position against Italy but still managed a genius assist and then scored the equaliser tonight but apparently he' s still garbage and we need him out the team. lolalright. 

There have MUCH bigger culprits for our failure than Rooney.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

What England needs to happen to advance

- Italy to beat Costa Rica tomorrow

- Italy to beat Uruguay on Wednesday

- England to beat Costa Rica on Wednesday

- Have a better goal difference than Costa Rica and Italy


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> What England needs to happen to advance
> 
> - Italy to beat Costa Rica tomorrow
> 
> ...


You mean and Uraguay. 

It's not out of the realm of possibility but Costa Rica looks to have an attack that could give that defense fits.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> What England needs to happen to advance
> 
> - Italy to beat Costa Rica tomorrow
> 
> ...


Well if Costa Rica lose to both England and Italy, then their goal different would ultimately be lower than Englands, no?

I don't think it's totally impossible for England to qualify. Very very difficult mind you, but I don't think anyone should get their hopes up, maybe it's better that way, for the fans an the players.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Costa Rica need to lose by two in one game or something, I think England would still go through ahead of Costa Rica if they won even if they have the same gd


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Feel sorry for Gerrard. He was such an awesome player not ten years ago. Now he cost Liverpool their first EPL with that infamous slip and today he pretty much eliminated England's chances of advancing with that unnecessary header.

I really, really, really doubt things will go England's way to the point they advance. I expect Uruguay to get a point from Italy. What would be awesome is Costa Rica & Uruguay going through. That's about as unrealistic as England's chances, though.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

depending on other results in order to qualify eh?

if only mike bassett was still managing england


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Stevie, his finest backpasses....

























France, Arsenal, Chelsea, Uruguay. He always shows up against the big teams.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



IncapableNinja said:


> I know Andre and a couple of others aren't posting in this thread but I look forward to PARAGRAPHS just because I can't be bothered giving much thought to it.


I've been posting very detailed thoughts in another thread. If you buy a premium membership (commission plz vertical scope) then you can read them and find out how on point I've been throughout the tournament, not just in regards to England :brodgers Should I mention 3-5-2? :banderas

You can tell I'm training to be a journalist when I'm putting up a glorified online pay wall :woy


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Player ratings I guess :side:

Hart: *6/10*. Couldn’t do anything about either goal. Distribution was improved from the Italy game. Does seem to really care.
Glen Jo: *5/10*
Cahill: *5/10 *Some great blocks/clearances but collectively the defence was poor.
Jags: *5/10*
Baines: *5/10*
Gerrard: *4/10*. I’m not really in the mood for jokes but yeah, he gets the sun dream team woat man thing.
Hendo: *6/10*
Sterling: *7/10*
Rooney: *4/10*. Scored to equalise but would England have been 1-0 down at that point if he hadn’t started? Took a chance away from Sturridge to take on his left foot. Got decent power with it, but straight at the keeper. Hardly surprising when playing fort Man Utd I’ve seen him run 270 degrees around the ball just so he doesn’t have to use his left foot. I don’t get why everyone is saying he tried really hard...I saw him not even jogging many times in the first half when he should have been busting a gut. Always been one of my favourite players, but really does stink up the team. We will always wonder what could have been in 2006 had he not been injured by Ferreira. Truly dismal this tournament, nearly as bad as he was in 2010. Work-rate wise worse than 2010 although the elephant feet first touch was at an all time high in 2010. 2008 he should have been dropped for the quarter final because Carroll and Welbeck were playing better. Always remember him GOATing at Euro 2004 though.








Welbeck: *6/10*. Largely ineffective which largely down to Woy’s stupid tactics and playing him on the left wing.
Sturridge: *5/10*. Shirked quite a few challenges.

Subs
Barkley: 7/10
Lallana: n/a but did well.
Lambert: n/a


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

as an arab pirate, i will be posting them here

possibly claiming them as my own


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Kabraxal said:


> You mean and Uraguay.
> 
> It's not out of the realm of possibility but Costa Rica looks to have an attack that could give that defense fits.


Yea my mistake


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Well fuck you Redead, I'll delete them in that case :side:


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

A red card for Katsouranis, guess he will join the other 4 on the 2014 World Cup Red Card Hall of Fame.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Spoiler: conspiracy















They were working together the ENTIRE TIME!

Games are fixed confirmed.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Let's go Japan!!!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Red cards to be the norm soon.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Shinji is in, this just got real.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Japan have got worse since the sending off. No attacking threat at the moment.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Greece are wearing white.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

KAGAWA!

Time to feel the tiny dick you fucking Greeks.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Have we had a truly good late night game yet?

This shit is awful, just like I knew it would be.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Had expectations for this game...

* Sigh *


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

PLAYAMAKING TIME


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

all 11 members of the japanese team are male

#worldCupFacts


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Have we had a truly good late night game yet?
> 
> This shit is awful, just like I knew it would be.


Been quite a few to be honest. England vs. Italy was probably pick of the bunch.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Great ball there by Kagawa. Awful finish.



> Had expectations for this game...
> 
> * Sigh *


You had expectations for a game involving Greece? More fool you....



Erik. said:


> Been quite a few to be honest. England vs. Italy was probably pick of the bunch.


That and Chile vs. Australia are the only ones I can think of.

USA vs. Ghana had a great finish but was dull from Dempsey's goal in the first minute to Ayew's equaliser. Argentina vs. Bosnia wasn't particularly amazing either.

I suppose last nights match was okay if you like watching a trainwreck at work in Cameroon.

So far I'd say 

Best Game: Holland vs. Australia

Worst Game: Nigeria vs. Iran


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Great miss, Greece look more like scoring when they do manage to get forward.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Been disappointed with Japan this tournament. I thought they might be the surprise of this group, they have looked impressive whenever I've seen them. I was impressed with them at the Confederations Cup too, exciting team full of players who like to play football, but they've just not clicked.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

If Japan score a goal and Greece don't, they might just win.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

At least Japan has the prettiest girls in the world ( other than US ). That's something to brag about.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

It's 2-0 to Japan if we play Jonathan Pearce rules.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



₵ash®;35646953 said:


> At least Japan has the prettiest girls in the world ( other than US ). That's something to brag about.











True, and a better team
:banderas


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Hodgson needs to fuck off, the stupid, useless, inept, old cunt.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Botchamaniac45 said:


> True
> :banderas


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

How the fuck greece always gets a spot in the world cups?

They WOAT always.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

There is just no creativity from Japan in that final third... it's like they get up there and then freeze and forget what to do most of the time. Neither of these teams really deserve to go over Ivory Coast... at least they looked like they had a clue what they were doing with the ball. Can't believe I"ve sat through this entire game...


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Why couldn't we have these two in our group? :trips4


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

This is soooo boring.....I must be addicted to the WC because I can't turn away from this shit fest.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



₵ash®;35643201 said:


> Greece vs Japan :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Been waiting all day for this one.


:clap:clap:clap:clap

GOAT Match

:lmao


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Should we say that Japanese Women are better at playing football/soccer than Men
Also at least they played better than Spain


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

I wanna say the Ivory Coast should coast past by Greece but then you remember.. it's Greece: the game killing masters.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

greece to go through by scoring 1 goal with their only chance and getting a clean sheet against ivory coast


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



StarzNBarz said:


> greece to go through by scoring 1 goal with their only chance and getting a clean sheet against ivory coast


Euro 2004 :ex:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



StarzNBarz said:


> greece to go through by scoring 1 goal with their only chance and getting a clean sheet against ivory coast


For the lol's


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



SuperSaucySausages said:


> :clap:clap:clap:clap
> 
> GOAT Match
> 
> :lmao


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

I was more invested in Iran vs Nigeria than this shit. Haven't been so disinterested in a game the entire tourney so far like this one.

Can't wait until Saturday so I can enjoy seeing Germany tearing shit up again.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

I work 9 hours today, miss two great matches, get him as soon as possible to watch the evening game....

then Japan and Greece take a diarrhea dump all over my face.

The world cup must be produced by :vince2 b/c I couldn't stop tasting it. I want more!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Can we fire that owl faced cunt already?

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Choke2Death said:


> Can't wait until Saturday so I can enjoy seeing Germany tearing shit up again.


nooooo. ghana will win


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Ghana will draw Germany
USA will beat Portugal

#BELIEVE​


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

I hope Italy tomorrow can handle the attack from Costa Rica and hit on the counter swiftly. I don't think a constant press will give them time to keep the back line strong against what looked like a decent attack by Costa Rica.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

what happened in the England match? What did Gerrard do?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Mikey Damage said:


> what happened in the England match? What did Gerrard do?


Wonderful backward pass to Saurez. If it were actually intentional and for the right team it would have been amazing.. instead it was just something to groan at and then laugh at if you have a sense of humour over these things.


----------



## lax5150 (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Irish Jet said:


> KAGAWA!
> 
> Time to feel the tiny dick you fucking Greeks.


I didn't feel anything....


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Greece with another stellar match... We did what we can to best.. We bored the entire world and we took the point...

Ivory Coast is next.. We are going full force now.. We will put you to sleep and we will qualify to top-16...

*FUCK YEAH!!*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

damn English.

I bought into this squad, and they'd advance comfortably. Damnit.

edit: GREEK MESSI started today, btw. Should start again vs Ivory Coast.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



StarzNBarz said:


> nooooo. ghana will win


Yep, just like Kofi Kingston will win a World Title.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Suarez was on a wheelchair four weeks ago. Alvaro Pereira fainted on the field and came back to play. This is the kind of inner strength that makes for a winning team.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

What's gonna happen if the US makes it out of the group stage and England doesn't. For how football obsessed the UK is that would be embarrassing if the "Yank cunts who suck at football" advanced further in the WC. That would be like England getting further then the US in Olympic Basketball, we would be beyond ashamed.


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Italy 2-0 Costa Rica

Italy 1-0 Uruguay

England 2-0 Costa Rica

England goes to last 16. :woy

Extremely unlikely though.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Super mario the GOAT! :mario


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



pryme tyme said:


> What's gonna happen if the US makes it out of the group stage and England doesn't. For how football obsessed the UK is that would be embarrassing if the "Yank cunts who suck at football" advanced further in the WC. That would be like England getting further then the US in Olympic Basketball, we would be beyond ashamed.


people will make jokes for a while then move on

i dont think the english are really overconcerned with their neighbours across the pond. the real focus will be on how terrible their manager and some of their players did


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

don't think you can make that analogy, pryme. the twenty best players in the nba are american, not to mention football is way more popular across the globe. "superstars" are spread out in football. put it this way, where does the best player on england's team rank among the world's best? lel.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

I can't wait until we face Germany. The atmosphere will be through the roof.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



₵ash®;35649921 said:


> I can't wait until we face Germany. The atmosphere will be through the roof.


We gotta play Portugal first, I think that's going to be a bigger game.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> We gotta play Portugal first, I think that's going to be a bigger game.


Oh I agree. Can't under perform on Sunday. Pepe being out was a break for us, but it became even again because of Altidore being hurt. We sure could use Donovan right now ( even though he is a midfielder )... 

I'm sensing a late goal again ( 2-1 ) :mark: :cheer and then we take the fight to Germany.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Champ said:


> *don't think you can make that analogy, pryme.* *the twenty best players in the nba are american*,* not to mention football is way more popular across the globe. "superstars" are spread out in football*. put it this way, where does the best player on england's team rank among the world's best? lel.


True. Just trying to gauge how the reactions would be from our mates over in the UK considering the US always catches shit from them over not caring about football and having a mediocre-average national team.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Choke2Death said:


> Yep, just like Kofi Kingston will win a World Title.


----------



## lax5150 (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



SuperSaucySausages said:


> Why couldn't we have these two in our group? :trips4


England has no chance against Greece.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

No chance.

Ugh. Ronaldo is looking good for U.S match. I wouldn't be too upset if he was out for the match.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



pryme tyme said:


> What's gonna happen if the US makes it out of the group stage and England doesn't. For how football obsessed the UK is that would be embarrassing if the "Yank cunts who suck at football" advanced further in the WC. That would be like England getting further then the US in Olympic Basketball, we would be beyond ashamed.


It happened in the last WC and they were in the same group. As a matter of fact pretty sure the US won that group.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

GREEN :mark:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

England doesn't care about the U.S.

U.S is also not a patsy with a QF appearance in 2002 and Round of 16 appearance in 2010. It's not a big deal when we advance out of the group ahead of Football powers like Spain, Portugal, or England. We're a respectable squad.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



pryme tyme said:


> What's gonna happen if the US makes it out of the group stage and England doesn't. For how football obsessed the UK is that would be embarrassing if the "Yank cunts who suck at football" advanced further in the WC. That would be like England getting further then the US in Olympic Basketball, we would be beyond ashamed.


Nobody over here would bat an eyelid. Mainly because it's a trivial comparison that wouldn't come to mind, but also because the last thing fans (excluding what's written in the rags) of England are doing is condescending*. The gap between the US and England hasn't been that great for years: 10th and 13th in the current Fifa rankings with just a few points separating them, and the US could conceivably overtake England when the rankings are updated.

We've got a mediocre team that chokes at major tournaments, you have a mediocre team that rises to the occasion.

The basketball comparison isn't close. The US are in a completely different universe to everybody else and the UK team is a bunch of ringers and a disinterested Luol Deng, AFAIK. In footballing terms that gap would be more like 2010 Spain vs. Canada.

*Except to San Marino. We'll always have San Marino.

:woy


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

so we're knocked out but utter dross like greece can still qualify

fuck off.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

hopefully Captain Fantastic St Stevie will fuck off and retire from international football now


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Some England fans putting all the blame on Gerrard. Have you not realised your coach is WOAT HODGSON?

:duck


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



IncapableNinja said:


> Nobody over here would bat an eyelid. Mainly because it's a trivial comparison that wouldn't come to mind, but also because the last thing fans (excluding what's written in the rags) of England are doing is condescending*. The gap between the US and England hasn't been that great for years: 10th and 13th in the current Fifa rankings with just a few points separating them, and the US could conceivably overtake England when the rankings are updated.
> 
> We've got a mediocre team that chokes at major tournaments, you have a mediocre team that rises to the occasion.
> 
> ...


Fair enough, was just curious how people in the UK felt about it. The US still has a big game against Portugal w/ Ronaldo and we need to at least get a point.. no guarantees when Ronaldo is on the pitch.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

This is getting posted here too as people need to know how shit England are.

Second england game in a row where I've been pissed out of my face before it's even started. I spent most of the first half forgetting that I had a girlfriend whilst acquiring a phone number than actually watching any football. I am now hungover, likely without a girlfriend as I told her she wasn't as fit as the girl who gave me her number and have the bowels of a Ugandan child.

I'll do an Andre and throw some ratings out there though.

Hart - 6 - couldn't do much in regards to the goals but he's a genuine retard for where he stands for corners. I'd have still washed his hair for him if he scored when he came up at the end though.

Johnson - 3 - the worst right back I've ever seen play for England; including Danny Mills. Cannot defend whatsoever, his positioning is the equivalent of the BNP relocating to Pakistan. His assist gains him points but he also loses those points for the assist being for Rooney.

Baines - 4 - equally as useless in defence, few decent crosses in but nothing noteworthy. It's like he's taken his club form and decided to play the complete opposite standard. Ashley Cole is likely laughing his cock off.

Cahill - 5 - don't remember anything from him at all. He can have a middle of the range score.

Jagielka - 4 - should have done better for the first goal. Looks slower than my gran walking backwards. Has a nice tan though.

Henderson - 4 - did nothing. Boring. Runs a lot though. Maybe call up Mo Farah next time.

Gerrard - 1 - gets a point for not punching a DJ this week. Generally just useless, nothing came off for him and he routinely gave away possession. He'd do well to remember that passing to Suarez when he's in a Uruguay shirt won't get him any extra fantasy football points.

Sterling - 4 - tried hard but failed miserably at everything he did. Took opponents on well but his final ball was like David Blunkett playing darts.

Welbeck - 3 - forgot he was playing at various points throughout the game. Fan of his but he was poor here.

Rooney - 6 - should have had a hattrick. Looked relatively dangerous but he's still a vile bumhole. I'd rather lick my mum out than celebrate a goal from him.

Sturridge - 3 - bag of shit. Shoots like a sniper with no hands. Goes down too easily too, must be learning from his club mates. The positive to him not scoring is that we don't have to see his smug face and his ****** wiggle.


Hodgson - 1 - for being a nice guy. Loses 8 points for being a old fossil and living off the fact he's managed some bricklayers in Finland before. Loses the other point for being a fat owl.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

As soon as the World Cup draw was made I had a feeling England wouldn't make it out the group stages. The only surprise for me is that I thought we would at least finish 3rd.

Other countries must LTAO when they look at England. We have a mid table manager and no world class players, and yet for some reason the media and fans over here had this belief that we could challenge at the World Cup.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Vader said:


> Rooney - 6 - should have had a hattrick. Looked relatively dangerous but he's still a vile bumhole. I'd rather lick my mum out than celebrate a goal from him.


----------



## Zakerias (May 28, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Germany and the Dutch are looking good.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Destiny said:


> Some England fans putting all the blame on Gerrard. Have you not realised your coach is WOAT HODGSON?
> 
> :duck


It is England. We always pick one player and blame them for everything

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

it's probably because gerrard had a direct involvement in both goals. neither goals would've happened if he'd done his job properly


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

For years they said FAT FRANK was pulling down Gerrard. Fucking lol.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

not like frank would have been much better mind you :draper2

but he would have tried a bit more. maybe been a better captain


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Gerrard doing good work. England were going to fail anyway, he's just making sure all the Liverpool blokes get a good rest in before the season. GOAT Captaincy :brodgers


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

I hope italy wins so the brits hope dont die yet :duck

An because super mario,of course :mario


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



reDREDD said:


> not like frank would have been much better mind you :draper2
> 
> but he would have tried a bit more. maybe been a better captain


My point is Gerrard is still shit despite no Lampard.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Joel said:


> My point is Gerrard is still shit despite no Lampard.


nah i know what you mean

i guess i was thinking about some dumbass chelsea fans on twitter yesterday who said lampard should have been on

for chasing a game at the top of a 4-3-3? maybe. but anyone who saw lamp this season would know he lacks the legs he had and could just as easily get overrun

terry tho, that guy was needed

all in all, this is it. lampard and gerrard's last tournament. the end of the motherfucking 'golden generation'

what a run its been eh lads?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Terry retired from international football in 2012.

May as well beg for Bobby Charlton & the 66 squad to dust off their boots.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Really hoping Italy-Costa Rica is a draw today.

France and Ecuador to win tonight


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Mikey Damage said:


> England doesn't care about the U.S.
> 
> U.S is also not a patsy with a QF appearance in 2002 and Round of 16 appearance in 2010. It's not a big deal when we advance out of the group ahead of Football powers like Spain, Portugal, or England. We're a respectable squad.


Is England really a power though? They're the Dallas Cowboys of soccer I've decided. Rich history, but the present doesn't quite live up to its former glory.

That Garrard botch was very Dallasesque. I had much empathy for the fans of England.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

they're a power based on their importance and size.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Lineker wearing an Italy shirt. :lol


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Do it for Oviedo :mark:


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



MrMister said:


> Is England really a power though? They're the Dallas Cowboys of soccer I've decided. Rich history, but the present doesn't quite live up to its former glory.
> 
> That Garrard botch was very Dallasesque. I had much empathy for the fans of England.


I think you're being too generous.

Cowboys have 5 superbowls under their belts, England (outside of 66) have always been perennial QF/SF.

Personally i think England/Jets is a better fit. Their only triumphs are only a couple of years apart also.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Amount of superbowls - nearly 50
Amount of world cups - 19


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Cliffy Byro said:


> I think you're being too generous.
> 
> Cowboys have 5 superbowls under their belts, England (outside of 66) have always been perennial QF/SF.
> 
> Personally i think England/Jets is a better fit. Their only triumphs are only a couple of years apart also.


Jets comp fits especially if you view Gerrard's gaffs akin to Mark Sanchez's butt-fumble.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

The fuck are you talking about?

Jets,cowboys?WTF :lmao :lmao


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Xapury said:


> The fuck are you talking about?
> 
> Jets,cowboys?WTF :lmao :lmao


American football. Not sure how the conversation started but added my two cents on the matter.

Back on topic: obviously don't want a draw here so England has a chance in the final set of group matches. Less interesting when the two qualified squads are already determined.

Pulling for Italy in this one because fuck Costa Rica.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

FIFA hilight restrictions are maddening.

So on the day of the game, TSN up here in Canada only shows still photos of the game.

The next morning, on their hour show, they show actual game highlights at the top of the hour but then show only still photos at the bottom of the hour.

Then apparently they can only show still photos for the rest of all eternity.

WTF?!?!?!?!


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Andrea Pirlo looks old and he still plays better than most Spanish Players


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Lets go italia!!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

I'll go Italy 3-1 in this one so England can have hope for another 4 days.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

It'd be embarrassing if we still scraped through. I'd rather not.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Yes, Buffon is there, this should be great.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Italy :cheer


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Fuck, that was close.

GO COSTA RICA! Nothing I would like more than Italy being eliminated.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Italy's passing is surprisingly poor today... and some of these easy touches just being missed as well.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

:duck

Italy just gave away a free corner attempt.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

That's one way to block a ball...


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Ahhhh nice pass! But Costa Rica has some good defenders.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



₵ash®;35670329 said:


> Ahhhh nice pass! But Costa Rica has some good defenders.


Wasn't a great touch by Ballotelli though.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Kabraxal said:


> That's one way to block a ball...


The ball got the worst of it :duck


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Kabraxal said:


> Wasn't a great touch by Ballotelli though.


Yeah he wasted it :lol
But still well defended.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Telos said:


> The ball got the worst of it :duck


:lol


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Meh, GOATsa Rica is poor. We're gonna score, sooner or later.

Still hoping for GOATsa to overcome the odds and win tho.

Balotelli :maury jeez what an idiot.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Balotelli just made a mess of that breakaway.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Balo :maury

GOATsa off-side trap timing :maury


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Another unfortunate touch for Super Mario :deandre


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



RKing85 said:


> Balotelli just made a mess of that breakaway.


That pass from Pirlo was 10/10, he only needed to trap that properly and get the ball into the net.

I can't even :maury


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

The only good thing.. the annoyance with Balotelli is rising and it's getting to strangle him levels... that's when he goes and scores.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

:duck


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

ZOMG almost.

Go GOATsa go :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

:HA

Over-exaggerated pain. I love it.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Balotelli is playing like shit...


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Come on everyone in the penalty box :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Costa had it :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Chiellini what in the fuck was that...


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

PENALTYYYYYYYYY

THAT WAS A PENALTYYYY YDGBGSDGHDSGHDGHDS

Goddamn it.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

PISS POOR PASS. WTF.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

GOAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

Goal!!! Divine justice

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

GOAAAAAAAAAL

GOAAAAATSAAAAAA

NNAMOOOOOOOOO


HAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

:jaydamn

Surprised they didn't call penalty

And as I type this, goal by Costa Rica. They're still bastards to me but that was a fantastic goal.


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

GOATsa Rica!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

THAT CROSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Ok, now PARK THAT FUCKING BUS.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Goal Line Technology for the win!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

YAASSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Maybe this will kick most of these players in the ass so they stop doing lazy fucking passes and horrid touches that just gift the ball back to Costa Rica.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

GOATicos


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Why the BBC commentator is so mad at that penalty :maury


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Savage is going mental :lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Inabit, :woy, yer fat nobhead.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

RUIZ THE GOAT 

COSTA RICA play AMAZING football. Their passing game is absolutely wonderful, they play like how Spain wanted to play. 

FUARK never expected this.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Lets's go, Costa Rica!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Kabraxal said:


> Balotelli is playing like shit...


^.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Fair balls to Costa Rica, I expected them to come here and pretty much get steamrolled by all three teams and as usual I couldn't have been more wrong with my predictions :heskeymania

Looking like that's that for England then. Four more years of hurt :terry1

Oh well. I hereby pledge allegiance to the French flag, I'll be fully behind them now :evra

ALLEZ


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Great reaction to being denied a penalty. I think Italians will hit one back, but Costa Rica can craft another goal in them surely. Buffon doesn't look comfortable at all so far.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



₵ash®;35671130 said:


> ^.


this


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

:duck

Balotelli with a flop


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

im pretty sure he was fouled but ok


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Pirlo's gonna score.

unk3


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Too much leg.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

England fans screaming conspiracy on twitter has already started.

Italy is apparently throwing this game.

haha.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Now THAT was a foul. Balotelli had a breakaway.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Not even Inzaghi used to be offside this much.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

LOL that was brilliant.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

There is just no chemistry for the Italians right now.. it's almost like none of these guys have played with each other before with the amount of miscues.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Former Blackburn striker Jason Roberts
BBC Radio 5 live
Italy 0-1 Costa Rica
Posted at
"Antonio Cassano has that X Factor, he can take players on but he is in that number 10 role, and I'd like to see him further up, alongside Balotelli and running at the Costa Rica defence.
"This half is like night and day. Costa Rica are not closing down with intensity and inviting Italy on, and if Italy can do something they will because they now have more creative players on the pitch."

Cassano has the WHAT :maury

The dumbfuck can't even breathe.

Well done Balo :mark: let them waste time.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Just saw this pic online:










There, there. There, there.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

I certainly wouldn't say no to Italy/Uruguay, winner moves on while loser goes home.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

This is just hard to watch... Italy are so listless out there. They aren't playing much better than Spain was for their first two games......


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



RKing85 said:


> I certainly wouldn't say no to Italy/Uruguay, winner moves on while loser goes home.


Uruguay and GOATsa qualifying would be 10/10


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Bookotelli.

Cerci coming in, for who?

MARCHISIO? :maury

What the hell. Wait for next CR counter attack.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

That's a yellow card... Damn.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Just throw in the fucking towel Italy. This is a fucking disgrace. Costa Rica really isn't showing anything special, it's just this horrid lack of focus gifting them ball every time they are in the attacking half that is making this game go Costa Rica's way. 

Or at least take Balotelli off the pitch... he has been dead weight this game and really last game. He only got a nice goal to make it look better than it was.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Kabraxal said:


> Take Balotelli off the pitch...


Yeah, with Prandelli being the manager...:HA

He'll take that idiot out for Immobile around the 90' :maury


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



RM Dandy said:


> Yeah, with Prandelli being the manager...:HA
> 
> He'll take that idiot out for Immobile around the 90' :maury


At this point it's impossible for Italy to win... such piss poor play on the ball, gifting it right back to Costa Rica every play... this is just embarrassing to watch. Italy would probably play better with no one on the pitch at this rate <_<


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Chiellini :maury

BRING BARESI BACK


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Such bullshit. Come on Italy.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Costa Rica are genuinely superb. Italy are woeful mind you.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

WTF. Where's the calls!?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

I have to say, Costa Rica is disappointing now. You have a team that is playing some of the worst football this tournament and you can't score more on them? This group is going nowhere in the knockout stages... just shocking play.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Kabraxal said:


> At this point it's impossible for Italy to win... such piss poor play on the ball, gifting it right back to Costa Rica every play... this is just embarrassing to watch. Italy would probably play better with no one on the pitch at this rate <_<


That's what happens when you could secure the qualification and you leave Verratti on the bench. And Rossi and Destro are out of the list for Cassano :maury

Anyway CRC is wasting an uncountable amount of counter attacks. Just imagine Ialy against Suarez + Cavani.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

The BBC commentator still thinks Candreva is on the pitch :maury

That sub was a bad idea. Should have saved that for stoppage time.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



RM Dandy said:


> That's what happens when you could secure the qualification and you leave Verratti on the bench. And Rossi and Destro are out of the list for Cassano :maury
> 
> Anyway CRC is wasting an uncountable amount of counter attacks. Just imagine Ialy against Suarez + Cavani.


At this point I just want this group over and both teams to get rightfully hammered in the knockout stages. Costa Rica should be absolutely hammering Italy but they are showing very little quality here either. Italy just give the ball back so easily...


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Colombia will knock out whoever they play.

But don't feel good about Ivory Coast beating whoever they get out of Group D.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Kabraxal said:


> At this point I just want this group over and both teams to get rightfully hammered in the knockout stages. Costa Rica should be absolutely hammering Italy but they are showing very little quality here either. Italy just give the ball back so easily...


They've almost scored the second one :maury

I hope this Juveshit surrogate of a national team loses today and gets raped against Uruguay, like 6-0. De Rossi gets back home, England is out. Perfect scenario.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Costa Rica are going to piss all over the England defense. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Hold on Costa Rica


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

That linesman is getting a cramp for raising his arm so many times, luol.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



RM Dandy said:


> They've almost scored the second one :maury
> 
> I hope this Juveshit surrogate of a national team loses today and gets raped against Uruguay, like 6-0. De Rossi gets back home, England is out. Perfect scenario.


The way Italy have played, Germany would have 10... Costa Rica isn't showing they are anything special and it's just this group is full of mediocre teams sadly.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Costa has played pretty good D, but Italian's strikers have been shit as well... So dissapointed. I was rooting for Italy..........


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

This is how Italy played in 2010... though maybe not even this badly. This has been bad bad bad football. Even Spain didn't look this lifeless.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

If I were the CRC coach, I'd order one of the substitutes to brogue kick Chiellini in the face when stoppage time starts.

Cerci :maury


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Pirlo has been quiet today.

Hair is still flawless though. Have to admire that.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Has anyone been keeping a count of the Italian offside's? Shocking stuff.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Pirlo finally looking like an old man. Just goes to show how shite England were that they made this Italian midfield look good

Costa Rica have been amazing. Fair play to them


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Kabraxal said:


> The way Italy have played, Germany would have 10... Costa Rica isn't showing they are anything special and it's just this group is full of mediocre teams sadly.


In 2010 we actually got TOTALLY RAPED by teams like New Zealand, Slovakia and Paraguay. Not even comparable.

That slovak guy who played for Chelsea, Stoch or something, completely destroyed Cannavaro and Chiellini.

Who both got a call because they were playing in Juve, like most of the current NT.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

They think it's all over it is now


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



RM Dandy said:


> In 2010 we actually got TOTALLY RAPED by teams like New Zealand, Slovakia and Paraguay. Not even comparable.
> 
> That slovak guy who played for Chelsea, Stoch or something, completely destroyed Cannavaro and Chiellini.
> 
> Who both got a call because they were playing in Juve, like most of the current NT.


At least Juve played well in the league... this is looking like Milan.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

lol England, not enough Sven-Goran Ericsson!

Italy just awful. I see Uruguay going threw.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Kabraxal said:


> At least Juve robbed the league... this is looking like Milan.


Fixed


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



RM Dandy said:


> Fixed


Won't argue too much there


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Bye bye, England. I think Uruguay will join Costa Rica in the next round.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSTAAAAAAAAAAAAA RIIIIIIICCCCCAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

KIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Switzerland vs France is next. GO SWITZERLAND :cesaro


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Spain gone, England gone
USA can do it :yes


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

:lmao England out. This makes me a happy camper  Nice one Costa Rica though. Always believed they'd beat England and still believe that will happen but I didn't expect them to do that to Uruguay and Italy. Well done to them. Thoroughly deserve to go through. Hope they win the group.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

I expect nothing yet I'm always left disappointed.

While Woy is still manager I will not put any faith in that team


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Eduard Khil said:


> Spain gone, England gone
> USA can do it :yes











OH YEAH!!!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Eduard Khil said:


> Spain gone, England gone
> USA can do it :yes


#BELIEVE​


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

:clap

Big props to Costa Rica, advancing out of a group nobody gave them a shot of conquering. England are out, and it comes down to Italy vs. Uruguay for the second spot. :mark:


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Caceres to sell out for his Juve buddies in the last game. You read it here first.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Saint Dick said:


> Caceres to sell out for his Juve buddies in the last game. You read it here first.


Only a certain Englishman is capable of such a thing.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Italy about to join England :lmao


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Absolutely beautiful by Costa Rica. Nobody thought they would even get a point but they came out of this group with the number one spot.

Come on Uruguay! Hopefully Suarez ends up GOATing against Italy and they fuck off too.

France vs Switzerland should be a good game, Ecuador vs Honduras on the other hand... meh.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

The fact that Hodgson is still employed :lmao

The fact that Hodgson was ever appointed in the first place :lmao

Gerrard talking about putting the shame away against Costa Rica... when Costa Rica is about to put the shame basket on them :lmao


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Costa Rica's pressing was almost as good as that from the GOAT pressing team, Chile. :banderas

Balotelli purposely missed that basic sitter in the first half to ensure the shitty battered mess of an England team were kicked out of the WC for good. All that noise the English media makes and look at their result. What an utter disgrace.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

I think this is shaping for an inexorable Argentina's victory. And that's the only team I don't want to win it.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Lets go france.

LOL england out for real,a party for most of the world :duck :aryalol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

France should win this one, but in this upside world we live in where Costa Rica is better than Uruguay and Italy, I have no idea.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Rooting for France here. Hope they perform up to par.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

DAT HIGH KICK OUT OF NOWHERE BY GIROUD




but i still hate tis douchey motherfucker


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

TV-14 in the France vs Switzerland game


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

This was more extreme than extreme rules


and fuck cabaye this no good motherfucker


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Ooohhh that was close.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

EPIC CORNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

NA NA NANANA .. NANANA .. Giroud


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

2-0 already... damn.

Still expect Swiss to go through.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

HOLY SHIT!!!

back to back!

I didn't even get time to say gorgeous header from Giroud


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

2-0 already


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

LOL another one,that was quick.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Did not see this coming... sweet touch at the end to just slot it in.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

:banderas


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

OMG TWO GOD DAM GOALS MATUIDI PLEASE FUCK ME IN MY ASS AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

The speed and efficiency of both the runs and passes is absolutely amazing right now. They are just picking the holes with ease right now and making Switzerland look silly.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Watching that Italy game is exactly why they needed to take Totti. Regardless of his age! his form and quality was enough of a reason to be in Brazil; in a game like this he'd be perfect to unlock the defence. If Italy go out it's simply down to Prandelli


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Italy's problem is exactly the same as England's IMO - they both lack a world-class striker.

Costa Rica though :banderas:

I'm only _really_ watching France for Newcastle United pair Debuchy and Sissoko.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

What a stupid penalty to give... he was never going to get the ball.


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

How could Cabaye miss like that? :lol


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Poor shit, it should have been three, even on the rebound.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Decent save by the keeper... bad shot off the rebound. Should have just tapped it instead of trying to smash it.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

LOL benzema.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Huge save, but a serious fuck up on the follow-up.

All he had to do was tap it in. Not pound the ever living fuck out of the ball.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

This match is great! Nice save by Benaglio and lol @ hitting the bar on the rebound.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

fuck it what the fuck fuck fuck fuck it was 3-0 you idiots fuck you cabaye swear to god youn are a cunt sucker


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

:lmao Kebab


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



kingfunkel said:


> Watching that Italy game is exactly why they needed to take Totti. Regardless of his age! his form and quality was enough of a reason to be in Brazil; in a game like this he'd be perfect to unlock the defence. If Italy go out it's simply down to Prandelli


Agreed.

Many agreed that him not going to the 2010 World Cup was a reason they didn't leave the groups because they lacked creativity which he provided. I mean he has been retired from the international scene for a while now, he may have been approached, I guess we don't know. But I definitely agree with you, Italy miss that guy to unlock defences. Pirlo can do this, but with him so deep, it's usually with an inch perfect ball over the top as opposed to a delicate ball played through.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

it's not benzema's fault, it's cabaye's fault, he's on the team only because they need someone white for the officials pictures


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Erik. said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Many agreed that him not going to the 2010 World Cup was a reason they didn't leave the groups because they lacked creativity which he provided. I mean he has been retired from the international scene for a while now, he may have been approached, I guess we don't know. But I definitely agree with you, Italy miss that guy to unlock defences. Pirlo can do this, but with him so deep, it's usually with an inch perfect ball over the top as opposed to a delicate ball played through.


Italy needed a striker that could take the great passes they had and not tap the ball to the defenders with a bad touch though... or get called offsideds. It was just shameful to watch some good passes and possession squandered with poor poor touches.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

This is a massacre...


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

VALBUE BUE VALBUENAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA YES HE DESERVES IT HE IS OUR DANIEL BRYAN


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Really nice counter.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Counter Attack 101.

Gorgeous.

France doing their part to keep up the high goals per game average this tournament.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Beautiful.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Green Light said:


> Oh well. I hereby pledge allegiance to the French flag, I'll be fully behind them now :evra
> 
> ALLEZ













ALLLLLLLLLEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZz


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

This might be the best looking football anyone has played so far... France might just be the team to beat. Precise and swift with the counter and I don't know if there is any team out there that has the back line and midfield to slow them down.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

So close to it being 4-0. This is a bloodbath. Nothing to see here :lol

This is finished.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

ALLEZ ALLEZ ALLEZ.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Ok now we need to be first in our group,i dont want to face france in octaves...


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



BruceLeGorille said:


> fuck it what the fuck fuck fuck fuck it was 3-0 you idiots fuck you cabaye swear to god youn are a cunt sucker





BruceLeGorille said:


> it's not benzema's fault, it's cabaye's fault, he's on the team only because they need someone white for the officials pictures


La honte. Toi, pas Cabaye.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Swiss defence is a joke.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Why are you all so shocked,its well known the Swiss are passive ingeneral


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

As much as Suárez is beyond description I don't want Madrid to sign him if that means Benzema's departure. Furthermore the thought of Barcelona getting him is terrifying. His play style is hand in glove for them.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Yakuza said:


> La honte. Toi, pas Cabaye.


La honte de quoi? Il joue bien mais dès qu'il a la balle aux pieds il te fait des drop à la Wilkinson.

Et si c'est pour les insultes oui je suis un sanguin et alors? Tu preferes quoi que je fasses une christian jean pierre? Allez on supporte la même equipe on a pas à s'insulter mec


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

I think this match might end up in 5-0


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Shaqiri trying to do way too much right now.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Sur une note plus joyeuse: Giroud and Valbuena


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Holy crap. WTF happened la Suisse?


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

BENZEGOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Bravo Algeria!!! ....I mean, France.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

man have the French ever scored some beauts today.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

:sodone :cesaro


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Pogba :mark:


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



chargebeam said:


> Bravo Algeria!!! ....I mean, France.


:duck


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



chargebeam said:


> Bravo Algeria!!! ....I mean, France.


PAS L'TEMPS D'NIAISER


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Complete annihilation on France's side. How far will this team be able to go? Other than 2006, they've never reached the heights of 98-00 in forever.

Regardless of what happens in the next match, Switzerland should easily defeat Honduras and make it to Round of 16.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



chargebeam said:


> Bravo Algeria!!! ....I mean, France.


:lmao:lmao


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

I KNEW IT


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Turn my head for two seconds and France gets another.

France is through to the final 8 (group F runner-up ain't doing shit to them in the round of 16)


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Well... this wasn't a game was it XD


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Dat WOAT swiss defense.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

At least they did 1 :flair4


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

At least it's not a shutout.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

 still a squatch though


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Guess It's Ecuador Time after this one


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Oh man, good job Switzerland. Not leaving in shame.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

LOL i little late for the goals now but...


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

It was offside ffs


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

At least Switzerland didn't get crushed like Spain :westbrook2


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Too bad that goal won't count.. that was niiiice.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

weird ending to that one. Don't think I've ever seen that before.

Amazing performance from the French.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Game never stopped being enjoyable. lol @ that last goal after the whistle.

Also props to the Swiss for continuing to put up a fight even when they were humiliated with 5 goals. A bit late but it wont matter since the Honduras match shouldn't be too much of a challenge. They are a good team let down by a weak defense that was the root of their problem tonight.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



BruceLeGorille said:


> It was offside ffs


Looked like Debuchy was playing him on, but I'd have to see a replay.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

At least Swiss went down swinging. They didn't bend over unlike Portugal :dean


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

The second goal wasn't offside.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Senderos :aryalol


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

The French and the Swiss doing their best to get back to the 3 goals average.


:clap:clap:clap


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

I'll go Ecuador 2-0 in this last game today.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Braazziiiilll Braaaazzziiiiilll Braaaazzziiiiiilllll!

British people will get it.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*





GIVE ME THE F***ING BALL :lol


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Hey I'm-a-cm-punk-girl, you can marry me and start supporting the french team <3


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



> Honduras hasn't scored in the World Cup since 1982.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

UNTIL TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Good for ecuador but i dont they can win against france...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

What exactly is wrong with England? The rest of Europe and South America's teams are light years better than them. It's like they just expect to win because they're England. 

Oh well 4 more years until they can get eliminated again. :kobe


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

USA lasted longer than England :


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> What exactly is wrong with England? The rest of Europe and South America's teams are light years better than them. It's like they just expect to win because they're England.
> 
> Oh well 4 more years until they can get eliminated again. :kobe


We have insisted on using our own methods of playing without really adapting over the last 6/7 years. We also have a huge amount of overseas talent in this country that put our english players in the shadows. We have a hit and miss youth development system and we over-rely on big names that just can't hack it anymore (Gerrard, Rooney, etc)

More easily put, because we're shit.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Hoopy Frood said:


> USA lasted longer than England :


In arguably a harder group


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Hoopy Frood said:


> USA lasted longer than England :


And yet it's not really surprising. I mean how many of us expected England to advance?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



cactus_jack22 said:


> And yet it's not really surprising. I mean how many of us expected England to advance?


Same thing was said for USA dude?


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Maybe but i'm talking about England, let's not pretend like they were untouchable.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> Same thing was said for USA dude?


since when had america advanced


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

since they won one match

which apparently makes you world cup champions and insufferable apparently


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Hoopy Frood said:


> USA lasted longer than England :





Sons Of Liberty said:


> In arguably a harder group


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



reDREDD said:


> since they won one match
> 
> which apparently makes you world cup champions and insufferable apparently


americans?

insufferable?

:faint:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



reDREDD said:


> since they won one match
> 
> which apparently makes you world cup champions and insufferable apparently


* Soon to be World Cup Champions. One game at a time. Let's not get carried away here 

#BELIEVE​


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

what on earth is #el ev


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> what on earth is #el ev


#Believe - Red, White, & Blue patterns 

Those letters are in white colors, so you might not be able to see them clearly.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

no you must be confused between the australian posters

rush is the one with small eyes


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

paulborklaserheyma said:


> Any you think Costa Rica will get out of group D?





IncapableNinja said:


> Yes. I've drawn this wonderful country in the sweepstakes so £2 says they will. I will attach myself like a parasite to this glorious nation despite knowing almost nothing about them and their history; I'm like an international CM Styles.
> 
> Our great Costa Rican journey begins tonight with the manhandling of Ireland.












Another example this season of how teams can punch above their weight when they can develop an identity that everybody involved buys into. One of the many, many things England are missing, but I digress.

Costa Rica - we fight like men with huge cojones and we don't need any reinforcements from the cafe.


----------



## Nevermove (May 29, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Why arn't Bosnia in the poll?!!!?!?!?!!!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

b/c bosnia are shite



reDREDD said:


> no you must be confused between the australian posters
> 
> rush is the one with small eyes


you haven't heard? TAR is the one with small eyes, check the old picture thread :lol



₵ash®;35688114 said:


> #Believe - Red, White, & Blue patterns
> 
> Those letters are in white colors, so you might not be able to see them clearly.


----------



## Nevermove (May 29, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Bosnia are better than at least half the teams that made the list.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

I was fully behind TEAM FREEDOM aka USA but now these WOATs in here have changed my mind and thus I hope they CHOKE ON RONALDO'S DICK and MUELLER SHAFTS THEM RIGHT UP THEIR APPLE-PIE EATING ASSES


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Nevermove said:


> Bosnia are better than at least half the teams that made the list.


You're on a windup surely. Name the 9 teams Bosnia is better than on that list. I'll give you Russia, Ghana, Japan and South Korea. Maybe Ivory Coast as well. Hardly at least half the list.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/latest-news/384916/Liverpool-s-Luis-Suarez-receives-death-threats-after-England-World-Cup-clash

The same fans who were all laughing when he lost the EPL title. Karma pricks


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> http://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/latest-news/384916/Liverpool-s-Luis-Suarez-receives-death-threats-after-England-World-Cup-clash
> 
> The same fans who were all laughing when he lost the EPL title. Karma pricks


Did you read about the supposed Gerrard/Lampard Team Talk after the Italy game ?:
https://twitter.com/MatthewStanger/status/480024006805180417


----------



## wwetna789 (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Rush said:


> You're on a windup surely. Name the 9 teams Bosnia is better than on that list. I'll give you Russia, Ghana, Japan and South Korea. Maybe Ivory Coast as well. Hardly at least half the list.


Da hell???


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Did you read about the supposed Gerrard/Lampard Team Talk after the Italy game ?:
> https://twitter.com/MatthewStanger/status/480024006805180417


Well it's no surprise that Gerrard is driven by fear etc, he's always been like that. I posted an article on here which explains it brilliantly last month, I think, if anyone remembers it. You can even see it in his own comments throughout the years.

He's never been a very positive person.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Time for the real GOATS of the world! :mark:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> http://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/latest-news/384916/Liverpool-s-Luis-Suarez-receives-death-threats-after-England-World-Cup-clash
> 
> The same fans who were all laughing when he lost the EPL title. Karma pricks


people on twitter say bad things

shocking


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



wwetna789 said:


> Da hell???


what? there is literally nothing to go "da hell' about in that post.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



reDREDD said:


> people on twitter say bad things
> 
> shocking


I can't believe people still take internet threats seriously.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

How come CRC are not in the poll? :renee


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



CGS said:


> I can't believe people still take internet threats seriously.


i'll fucking wreck ya m8 i swar on me mum


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

OMFG MESSI TODAY. 

THE GOAT plays soon


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

*Messi could very feasibly get the Golden Boot close to wrapped up with Iran and Nigeria next and Switzerland or Ecuador in the next round. *


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*










Screaming David Villa avy is BACK


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Seabs said:


> *Messi could very feasibly get the Golden Boot close to wrapped up with Iran and Nigeria next and Switzerland or Ecuador in the next round. *


ANYTHING can happen.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

like iran winning :brodgers


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Messi in an half n hour :mark:


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*










It's time.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Things are about to get Messi for Iran.

AGUANTE ARGENTINA!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

VAMOS VAMOS ARGENTINA!!!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

I'll go 3-0 Argentina here.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

MESSSSSIIII OMFG

MY ARGENTINE BLOOD IS FLOWING!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*










:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

This game is starting slow but now it's picking up the pace. Iran is focusing more on defense right now.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

DI MARIA :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Keeper with the clutch save.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Maradona is in the crowd

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*










:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

2nd save :banderas


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

74% possession to Argentina right now.

I think the Scorekeeper is being generous to the Iranians.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

:lmao at the ref having no balls to say anything to the argentinian player because of the corner flag. Look at the fool taking care of the flag instead of warning the guy who took it off :ti


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Argentina really dominating possessions.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

It seems like Messi missed that free kick. Not sure what do you guys think?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Argentina playing football. They might be trying to win the game to get 3 points.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Waaaay too high on that attempt.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Argentina almost scored a headed kick just then.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

This match is utter shit so far.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Argentina look good for another Quarter Final exit.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

God does Maradonna ever look like shit.

Don't do drugs kids.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Safe to say that Messi couldn't do it on a cold & wet Tuesday night in Stoke.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Barely seen Messi so far. 

Shit match is shit.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Seems like Iran are just content to sit back and hoping to play into a draw... Argentina will get a lot more chances. Just capitalize this time.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Jesus Christ, that was just dreadful. Aguero doing what he does best when he plays for Argentina: fuckall. Higuain fucking up every shot or pass. di Maria forgetting how to cross and pass in a month.

Messi has been invisible but can't blame him - nobody to link up with.

And my Lord Iran. 11 behind the ball and roughing it. Ugh...

One of Higuain/Aguero needs to go off. Bring on Lavezzi.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



₵ash®;35703938 said:


> *Seems like Iran are just content to sit back and hoping to play into a draw*... Argentina will get a lot more chances. Just capitalize this time.


what the hell gave you that idea


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

73% possessions for Argentina. They will break through that loaded box eventually.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Iran would play all 90 minutes with all 11 guys in their own box if they could.

And Hope Solo got arrested last night. That will be one good looking mug shot.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

And still Iran has had the best chances. I say they must be doing something right. Cant blame them! ( until they concede a goal )


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*










How many chances will Argentina squander..... And where the hell is Messi!??


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Reza almost scored there :lmao

If Iran pulls this off..... :lmao


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Really going to start to worry if Argentina doesn't score in the next 10 minutes or so.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

The longer it stays goalless, the more likely it'll finish 0-0.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Argentina hasn't looked like a favourite so far this tournament... it would be amazing if Iran nick a goal XD


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Bloody hell Iran. Come on!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Good save. And surprisingly Iran seems to be closer to scoring with their chances than Argentina has.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Damn, Iran creating the chances and making this match watchable right now. Cant say the same about Argentina!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

k Argentina, stop fucking around!

I bet a ton of fake money on you at another message board!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Lmao this is hilarious.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Iran by far the better team, who would have thought it?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

MESSSSSSSSSSIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII THE KING


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

No way


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

MESSI!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

LOLMESSI :renee


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

what a beautiful shot!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

DA GOAT SAVES THE DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!

FOR ALL THE HATERS THE GOAT!!!!!!!!


VAMOS LA RE PUTA MADRE QUE TE PARIO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Come on Iran... pull a goal back here. Argentina don't deserve 3 points.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

You lucky bastards.....

Extremely harsh on Iran but that's Messi...


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Rankles75 said:


> Iran by far the better team, who would have thought it?


:duck


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

TWAT....THAT WAS LIQUID FOOTBALL!


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

iran fucking deserved a point :jose


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

never doubted Argentina for a second


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Messi would have to ruin the underdog story, wouldn't he?

Tiny, tax dodging cunt.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

This outcome is pretty unfair to Iran, they played an incredible game given the circumstances and just didn't close down on Messi quickly enough. Iran has some really great counter attacking football


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

fuck argentina


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Can't wait for Argentina to come up to better teams... they are going to get thrashed. Just a poor effort.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

MESSI THE GOD!!!!



D10S!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*










:bow :bow :bow :bow :bow


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Tough luck Iran. They played brilliantly and were denied a legitimate penalty, Argentina need to be thankful they have one of the greatest players of all time playing for them. That came from nothing and Argentina were the utter shits.


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Iran had the perfect plan, but even the best laid plans can't stop a World Class striker. Especially not Messi.

Now, a Nigeria win today will put Iran in a very, very harsh situation. They need a Bosnia win or (especially) a draw now.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Slient Alarm said:


> Messi would have to ruin the underdog story, wouldn't he?
> 
> Tiny, tax dodging cunt.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Very poor performance from my country. We have great individual players, but no team. I miss when Pekerman was coaching us in 2006.



Slient Alarm said:


> Messi would have to ruin the underdog story, wouldn't he?
> 
> Tiny, tax dodging cunt.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

I CANT BREATHE. 

I CANT BREATHE. 

MESSIIIIIIIIIIIIII OH MY FUCKING GODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

:


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

I wish Adrian Chiles would shut the fuck up about England, they're out, get over it!

He's ruining the GOAT World Cup.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Incredible goal by Messi. Yet another unconvincing performance from Argentina though.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



EGame said:


> I CANT BREATHE.
> 
> I CANT BREATHE.
> 
> MESSIIIIIIIIIIIIII OH MY FUCKING GODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


The fuck is this?

Argentina aren't winning shit.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Good job Argentina. Beat the mighty IRAN with the help of the ref.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Time for Germany to show how its done against second rate teams.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Waffelz said:


> The fuck is this?
> 
> Argentina aren't winning shit.


Location: Scotland

I'm sure you know all about winning.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

WHO'S READY FOR THE NEXT G_AAAAAAAAAAAAA_ME 

Everbody, train your facial muscles for a " :delrio "-face, cause it will stay a while after you watch Germany showing everybody how to play football! :banderas


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



EGame said:


> Location: Scotland
> 
> I'm sure you know all about winning.


Says the guy who isn't Spanish yet supports Barcelona. 

I'm sure you know all about that bandwagon


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

I am finding it funny that neither Argentina or Brazil can claim to be the best South American team right now. But then Chile and Colombia have just been a nice little surprise.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Ghana please pull off the upset.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Argentina didn't deserve that win in stoppage time. Iran had a fair few chances to very easily win the game. Harsh.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Stinger Fan said:


>


^^^


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Trublez said:


> Argentina didn't deserve that win in stoppage time. Iran had a fair few chances to very easily win the game. Harsh.


Of course they fucking deserved it. 

Iran had chances but didn't capitalize to take them. THE GOAT Messi did.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



EGame said:


> ^^^


You got nothinggggg


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

It's off topic but I want everybody to know that Bosnia has just won the sitting volleyball world championship against Brazil 3:1 

That's a good sign and motivation for tonight's game against Nigeria



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> He's ruining the GOAT World Cup.


It might well be the GOAT world cup. Almost all games were highly entertaining


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Stinger Fan said:


>


Sorry what was that loser? Are you trying to say something loser? Can't hear over over all the butthurt, loser. lolllllllll


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

This whole "deserving" thing is too glorified. You only deserve what you get - fair and square. It's not like the ref handed Argentina a last moment penalty. That should suspend any post-match moaning.

Argentina was poor, mighty poor today, but there's Messi. The thing that worries me is Aguero's usual awfulness for Argentina. Made me miss Tevez. And, Higuain was so ineffective today, while di Maria must have been thinking that he was still at Madrid with the amount of crosses he was putting in.

Poor, poor display but much better than smashing small teams and getting smashed by the bigger teams.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



EGame said:


> Sorry what was that loser? Are you trying to say something loser? Can't hear over over all the butthurt, loser. lolllllllll


Argentina can't even out play Bosnia and Iran :lol Who' starts ROJO? Teams who don't win! lmao!!1111 :lmao

1-0 over Iran.... :HA


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Razor King said:


> This whole "deserving" thing is too glorified. You only deserve what you get - fair and square. It's not like the ref handed Argentina a last moment penalty. That should suspend any post-match moaning.
> 
> Argentina was poor, mighty poor today, but there's Messi. The thing that worries me is Aguero's usual awfulness for Argentina. Made me miss Tevez. And, Higuain was so ineffective today, while di Maria must have been thinking that he was still at Madrid with the amount of crosses he was putting in.
> 
> Poor, poor display but much better than smashing small teams and getting smashed by the bigger teams.


With that porous defensive line and lackluster attack I think being smashed by France or Germany or even a team like Chile is in the future for Argentina. And I don't see those teams giving Messi that much space like Iran did to even take that shot. They'll be lucky to score a goal outside of group play if this is all they have.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

COME ON GHANA!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



StarzNBarz said:


> COME ON GHANA!


YES!

Take Germany down a peg.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

A lot of top teams share the trait of being poor as fuck at this WC.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

thank god argentina beat that disgusting, anti football pack of THUGS


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Kabraxal said:


> With that porous defensive line and lackluster attack I think being smashed by France or Germany or even a team like Chile is in the future for Argentina. And I don't see those teams giving Messi that much space like Iran did to even take that shot. They'll be lucky to score a goal outside of group play if this is all they have.


Iran didn't give Messi space at all. For the goal, yeah - that was the only time but for most of the game, they had 3-4 players around him.

Yes, if Argentina continue playing like this another Germany smashing may be in coming. On the flip side - teams will also attack Argentina as opposed to parking the bus like Iran did, which will suit both parties. I'm not confident because the defense is poor and the midfield is non existent, but against France, I'd back Argentina. I can't deny that I'm scared as shit of Germany though.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Stinger Fan said:


> Argentina can't even out play Bosnia and Iran :lol *Who' starts ROJO? Teams who don't win! lmao!!1111 :lmao
> *
> 1-0 over Iran.... :HA


A pretty dumb comment when Argentina just started him twice and won twice.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Razor King said:


> Iran didn't give Messi space at all. For the goal, yeah - that was the only time but for most of the game, they had 3-4 players around him.
> 
> Yes, if Argentina continue playing like this another Germany smashing may be in coming. On the flip side - teams will also attack Argentina as opposed to parking the bus like Iran did, which will suit both parties. I'm not confident because the defense is poor and the midfield is non existent, but against France, I'd back Argentina. I can't deny that I'm scared as shit of Germany though.


I'm more scared of GOATSA GOATRICA than the feeble Germans.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



₵ash®;35706266 said:


> Ghana please pull off the upset.


That's actually the least desirable outcome for USA. Best would be a draw.

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/the-best-germany-ghana-result-for-u-s-163815414.html


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Telos said:


> That's actually the least desirable outcome for USA. Best would be a draw.
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/news/the-best-germany-ghana-result-for-u-s-163815414.html


Thanks for this.

So it would be best if Ghana draws them. Even more realistic. Let's go then :cheer


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*










OMFG plz.

pls Messi pls


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*










Every Iranian player was behind Messi and he still managed to put it past all of them and into the net. 

#busbreaker #justiceforfootball #THEGOAT #OMFG


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

damn, didn't realize all 11 were behind the ball.

Going Germany 3-0 in this one.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Ghana to draw them 1-1. 

*Sigh* I know, but I gotta believe.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Ahhhhhhhh that was close! Ghana had a great chance there.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



₵ash®;35707138 said:


> Thanks for this.
> 
> So it would be best if Ghana draws them. Even more realistic. Let's go then :cheer


If Germany ties and USA wins, USA advances to knockout stage and positions themselves to avoid Belgium in the first round provided they beat/tie Germany in the third group stage game.

If Germany ties and USA ties, the status quo remains for one more week. USA and Germany could then both clinch the knockout stage if they settle for a draw together.

If Germany wins and USA wins, both advance to knockout stage and eliminate Portugal and Ghana. Germany would likely remain the group leader on goal difference.

If Germany wins and USA ties, Germany advances and USA would need to either A. not lose to Germany, or B. hope an eliminated Ghana don't screw USA by rolling the red carpet out for Portugal.

If Germany loses and USA wins, Portugal is eliminated, USA tops the group, and the remaining three stay alive. Germany would have to go all-out against USA to ensure a spot in the 16, and USA could still be eliminated if they lose to Germany and Ghana beats Portugal while overtaking on goal difference.

If Germany loses and USA ties, USA moves to the top and all four teams remain alive.

USA can't afford to lose with a date with Germany coming up so that's why I didn't bother listing those scenarios. Absolute best case scenario is one where USA advances and play someone other than Belgium in the round of 16. That means likely having to win Group G, a tall order.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Holy fuck I'm nervous. Germany is so deep in Ghana's box right now.

Nice timely block *whew*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

VDB lost his shit at Cesc in training today and apparently cut him from the team. LMAO.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*










Had 2 good looks Ghana. Come on!!! Breakthrough!!!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

As a Toronto FC fan, I want the USA to go out in the group stage so we get Michael Bradley back sooner.

Not looking good for that right now if you ask me. Will know for sure tomorrow probably.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

It was such a kick in the gut for Iran to hold on and even close to winning only for Messi to do the only thing of substance in the entire game with the one opening that he used to score the winning goal (much like against Bosnia).

I'm not fearing the almighty Argentina and Messi if that's how they are gonna play. Can barely beat two mediocre teams (and Iran were cheated out of a penalty today) yet they're supposed to win the whole tourney? Good luck with that!

Now it's time for the GOATs Germany to once again show their domination! :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

UA managing to net two on Ghana is looking better with this defensive effort... I'm absolutely shocked how non threatening they have made Germany look so far.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Ghana more than holding their own here.

Still expecting future World Cup GOAT Muller to get a couple and Germany to win 2-0.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Kabraxal said:


> I'm absolutely shocked how non threatening they have made Germany look so far.


I think everyone is ( including me ). It's so quiet right now :lol










Just survive Ghana. One more half!!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Go Ghana!!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

really surprized at how few quality scoring chances the Germans have had. As in like 1.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



₵ash®;35708506 said:


> I think everyone is ( including me ). It's so quiet right now :lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May I ask why you're supporting Ghana in this match? Germany will go through, there is no doubting that. The USA's rivals are Ghana and Portugal, you should be hoping for a German win here, there is no way The US can top the group so Ghana losing and essentially being knocked out of the tournament is ideal for you.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

May the best team win on this second half 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> May I ask why you're supporting Ghana in this match? Germany will go through, there is no doubting that. The USA's rivals are Ghana and Portugal, you should be hoping for a German win here, *there is no way The US can top the group* so Ghana losing and essentially being knocked out of the tournament is ideal for you.


Ghana drawing Germany is the best scenario. I highly doubt Germany is going to be scoreless, so Ghana scoring one would ease my mind a whole lot more. 0-0 would be very very nice too 

That's where you're wrong. I don't stop believing


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Solid first gear. Now get out of it.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*










:banderas


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



₵ash®;35708682 said:


> Ghana drawing Germany is the best scenario. I highly doubt Germany is going to be scoreless, so Ghana scoring one would ease my mind a whole lot more. 0-0 would be very very nice too
> 
> That's where you're wrong. I don't stop believing


No. The best scenario for USA is for both Germany and USA to win tonight, so you both get through tonight.

USA won't want to play a German team who have to win in the final game.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*










There goes that topping dream. Very quick out the gate too


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

GOATze

Edit: Security FAIL


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

GOOOOOOOOOOOL!

:duck


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

OH M GOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDD THE GOOOOOAAAATTTTTTT


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Nice header.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

That adventage was certainly short


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

bama4

We have ourselves a game, folks!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

:mark:

SPOKE TOO SOON! DREAMS STILL ALIVE! I WANT TO TOP DAMN IT!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

GHANAAAAAAAAAA :mark:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Ugh, If you're an American, you WANT Germany to win. A draw is okay. A Ghana win? A disaster.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Axew the GOAT 
Dat fan on the field tho

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

The Portuguese coach who trains a team in Brasil was right
Germany will not withstand the temperature of Brasil

There will not be European champion in this WC


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Mikey Damage said:


> Ugh, If you're an American, you WANT Germany to win. A draw is okay. A Ghana win? A disaster.


I just wanted to see a good game, but not that you mention it.........


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Mikey Damage said:


> Ugh, If you're an American, you WANT Germany to win. *A draw is okay.* A Ghana win? A disaster.


Okay!? It's a lot more than ok. But whatever... Fine.............................


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

There have been plenty of good matches. When it comes to the U.S group, I want the best for the U.S. If it means horrible, awful matches. Oh well. :westbrook2


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

MOTHERFUCKING SHIT


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!!!

Germany :lmao :aryalol


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

GYAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Ugh


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Lahm :Jordan

Go back to RB you fraud


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

GHAOT :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Mikey Damage said:


> There have been plenty of good matches. When it comes to the U.S group, I want the best for the U.S. If it means horrible, awful matches. Oh well. :westbrook2


That's enough now Ghana :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Ooops.


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

Good for them 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

IS THIS REAL LIFE???


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Well, looks like we'll need a result against Germany. 

fpalm


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Scrap that dream. I take everything back. It's gotten out of hand.

COME ON GERMANY!


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

OMG Ghana


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

IDIOT. 

PASS THE FUCKING BALL YOU FUCKING IDIOT.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Fuck sake


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Mixed feels


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Seriously, Germany? :maury

This is the same Ghana that USA beat! Better equalize this bitch, it's what's best for business. :hunter


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*










fpalm


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Muller and Klose up front in a World Cup game... Ghana, prepare your anus.

EDIT: Lol didn't take long. GOAL GOAT WC KLOSE.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

As an Italy supporter, for some reason I'll feel a lot better about yesterday if Germany lose today.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Thank you


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

If Ghana win and Portugal win tomorrow 
All the teams in this group gets 3 points 
I like this


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Record!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

KLOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!

LEGEND!!!!


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



EGame said:


> IDIOT.
> 
> PASS THE FUCKING BALL YOU FUCKING IDIOT.


The greedy fucking cunt wants to take all the glory for himself. 

COME ON GHANA!

Edit: oh shit, Germany scored.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

There we go! :tommy #bestforbusiness


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Klose is one goal away from being the greatest World Cup Striker :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

*GOOD GAWD WHAT A GAME*


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

2-2, forget:lol


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

KLOSE MAKING HISTORY

why was Khedira playing ahead of Schweinsteiger anyways?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Klose to break the record tonight I think.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Klose GOAT.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

BEST GAME SO FAR


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> BEST GAME SO FAR


You think? I'd go Holland vs. Australia.

This has been a good one though...


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Between the two Dutch games for me

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Ronaldo and Klose *both* scored their 15th world cup goal vs Ghana :|

lel Ghana


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

ON YOUR RIGHT YOU FUCKING DICKHEAD!


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

ghana you fucking shit. two times there was numbers on a break away and both times the fucked it up.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Ozil has been shit today


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Trublez said:


> ON YOUR RIGHT YOU FUCKING DICKHEAD!


:lol


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Damn hes busted open


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Ouch that hit...


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Muller :jaydamn


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

Another great game

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Oh my god I never wanted this game to end. SO FUCKING GOOD!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Wasted opportunity by Ghana at the end. 

Portugal/USA will be massive


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



JasonLives said:


> Time for Germany to show how its done against second rate teams.


:hayden3


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Entertainment wise this is the best world cup I've ever seen...There I said it


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

If USA ends this week with more points than germany........... :duck


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Telos said:


> Best would be a draw.












BY DA GAWDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If Ghana can hold their own against them, so can we. BELIEVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Telos said:


>


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Hope Muller hasn't smashed his cheek bone

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Trublez said:


> ON YOUR RIGHT YOU FUCKING DICKHEAD!


EXACTLY WHAT I SAID


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

meh result.

but

THE WORLD CUP GOAT HAS ARRIVED

TOP SCORER OF THE WORLD CUP

MIROSLAV KLOSE


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Femto said:


> meh result.
> 
> but
> 
> ...


I don't want him to surpass Ronaldo's record. But if it happens then all credit to Klose


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

cant be mad. i mean a draw against germany is amazing, but really doesnt mean much in terms of ghana advancing. but both break aways from ghana were poor. jordan ayew really should have passed it on the first one and the second break away was offsides. absolutely astonishing how that could happen.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Man, this was a good match. Credit to Ghana for really giving it their all, had they not fucked up their counter-attacks, they could've had this won. Disappointed by the result but Germany should still go through at number one so I'm not sweating it. Oh and KLOSE THE GOAT tying Ronaldo's record one minute after being subbed in. :mark:

Just hope Portugal and Germany win the remaining three games in this group and all will be right in the world.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Muller and Boye 
There was no need the game was ending


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Xapury said:


> If USA ends this week with more points than germany........... :duck












They said it can't be done :lol


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Epic game, well played for both teams


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

I HOPE MULLER ISN'T HURT TOO BAD!!

also, just gotta take a laugh b/c Shkodran Mustafi :lol


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

What a waste of talent Asamoah Gyan is. His touch, control and technique are phenomenal and I've witnessed it first hand at Sunderland. Shame he went to play in The Desert for the money where he doesn't have to try as hard, don't blame him necessarily but if he wanted to be a Champions League striker, he could easily.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Xapury said:


> If USA ends this week with more points than germany........... :duck


That Would be great but still






:sheiky


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

This fuckin' tournament :banderas

GOAT cup!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Time to teach Ronaldo a lesson tomorrow!






I BELIEVE THAT WE WILL WIN!


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Massive props to Ghana for holding Germany off and tying them. And congrats to Klose for tying Ronaldo. Nicely deserved.

Now, if only Portugal can get it right we might beat good ol' Murica, then beat Ghana and pass through... but I'm not saying anything after last Thursday's rape.  But hey, at least Rui Chicken Patricio is fucking out, Beto and Eduardo are both much better.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



₵ash®;35710562 said:


> BY DA GAWDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> If Ghana can hold their own against them, so can we. BELIEVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

I hope tomorrow Portugal

win :cheer

finish the game with all players on the pitch 

finish the game without injury, because if we lose 3 players per game (as happened in the game with Germany), we are in risk of not having players if we pass the group stage :side:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



SuperSaucySausages said:


> What a waste of talent Asamoah Gyan is. His touch, control and technique are phenomenal and I've witnessed it first hand at Sunderland. Shame he went to play in The Desert for the money where he doesn't have to try as hard, don't blame him necessarily but if he wanted to be a Champions League striker, he could easily.


African player chose money over exposure

I'm shocked


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Didn't Ronaldo score his 15th against Ghana in 2006?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



SóniaPortugal said:


> I hope tomorrow Portugal
> 
> win :cheer
> 
> ...


Nope. 'Murica. 4 LYFE.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

To the next game

Bosnia with the greatest fans in the world






This was filmed a couple of days ago in Rio de Janeiro btw


It's time to play the game

TIME TO PLAY THE GAME MUHAHAHAHA :hunter


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Round of 16 it is!


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Sons Of Liberty said:


>


USA will get a win over Portugal. WE HAVE TO BOLIEVE


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Man... other forums are having breakdowns at the reality that the US can not only clinch a spot already, but out Portugal in the process. It's like that possibly actually fried their brains.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Botchamaniac45 said:


> USA will get a win over Portugal. WE HAVE TO BOLIEVE


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

USA better be sure to win this one today, cause Germany's going to be playing like a fucking beast on match day 3 with their asses on the line.

I'll go Bosnia 2-1 in the last game today.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Portugal can not lose tomorrow 

Tomorrow Portugal have to played football and not soccer


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

MURICA!

FREEDOM!

MURICA!


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



SóniaPortugal said:


> Portugal can not lose tomorrow
> 
> Tomorrow Portugal have to played football and not soccer


Go maked me some sandwiches.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Let's Go Bosnia, y'all have nothing to loose


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Kabraxal said:


> Man... other forums are having breakdowns at the reality that the US can not only clinch a spot already, but out Portugal in the process. It's like that possibly actually fried their brains.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Well, if Portugal does get knocked out... after that disastrous performance vs Germany, I can firmly say that:










Gotta get dat hope in, tho.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> Didn't Ronaldo score his 15th against Ghana in 2006?


Yes.

This was mentioned in this thread. Probably just a page back.

Are you an echo that you must echo all posts that already posted? Do you think it's not noteworthy unless you are the one who posts it?

What is wrong with you?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*











LEEEEEEEEEEET'S GOOOOOOOOOOOO SHOOOOOOOOOOOOLAAAAAAAA


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Posting so I can have the 5000th post 

deal with it


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

thank fucking god ghana managed to scored two

maybe now loew will pull his head out of his own ass, and play a formation that isnt functionally retarded

LAHM BACK TO FULLBACK :mark:

BASTIEN PLAYING :mark:

KLOSE :mark:



asdf0501 said:


> KLOSE MAKING HISTORY
> 
> why was Khedira playing ahead of Schweinsteiger anyways?


he isnt. its kroos and lumping lahm up to midfield that fucked up the formation beyond belief

khedeira needs to be on. hes the best player they have at breaking up playing. superb box to box mid

and kroos without actual protection, which is bastien and martinez, is near fucking useless


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Yakuza said:


> Go maked me some sandwiches.


Why do you guys think sexist jokes are funny and will affect me? 

This is for you and for all men who think football is for men and women do not understand anything about football 
And think that women only see football to see Cristiano Ronaldo shirtless

Currently I just want to see Cristiano Ronaldo shirtless if it is to celebrate the victory against the USA and Ghana


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

also, bravo to ozil. great job offering protection support to the left side










you da real mvp


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Win and we're through! bama4


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

It's a winnable game given Portugal's form... just have to play them better tactically than Sweden did in that playoff <_<


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

and :lol at muntari's ass hanging out the whole match.

:ass


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Hopefully Bosnia makes it to 2nd place, or Nigeria. 
May the best team win.
Edit: I Just noticed there is only one light-skin in the Nigerian Team


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Botchamaniac45 said:


> Hopefully Bosnia makes it to 2nd place, or Nigeria.
> May the best team win.
> Edit: I Just noticed there is only one light-skin in the Nigerian Team


Well how about that...


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

sons of liberty please respond to joel's question before he takes action

im trying to convince him not to but he seems really pissed


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Bosnia got screwed with that goal since it wasn't offside at all. Hope they win even more now.

And as I posted that, Nigeria scored a suspicious goal.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLL OOOOOOOOMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG YEEEEEEESSSSSSSS SHOOOOOOOOOOOOOLAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Kabraxal said:


> It's a winnable game given Portugal's form... just have to play them better tactically than Sweden did in that playoff <_<


You made me laugh :lol


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Kabraxal said:


> It's a winnable game given Portugal's form... just have to play them better tactically than Sweden did in that playoff <_<


Difference is Ronaldo's leg wasn't being held together with duct tape 7 months ago. If the conditions were the same we might've seen Zlatan in this WC instead.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Telos said:


> Difference is Ronaldo's leg wasn't being held together with duct tape 7 months ago. If the conditions were the same we might've seen Zlatan in this WC instead.


Pity we didn't... I love watching him play. Though not sure Sweden would have played all that better than Portugal has.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

A first half with Nigeria leading? With their piss poor technique, poor decision making, poor passes, and useless shots? :shiiit

Just watch how they'll throw away the lead in the second period.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

So we'll have another person asking why Bosnia isn't in the poll?


----------



## KicksToFaces! (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*









Is this a fucking offside? IS THIS A FUCKING OFFSIDE!?!?
I think not. :angry:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Abk™ said:


> A first half with Nigeria leading? With their piss poor technique, poor decision making, poor passes, and useless shots? :shiiit
> 
> Just watch how they'll throw away the lead in the second period.


Two bad calls by the ref didn't help Bosnia... I'm still wondering how the idiot on the sideline thought that was offsides. Even full speed there was no doubt he wasn't anywhere close to being behind the defender when the pass occurred.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



KicksToFaces! said:


> Is this a fucking offside? IS THIS A FUCKING OFFSIDE!?!?
> I think not. :angry:


Awful call. Would be a shame if that gets Bosnia eliminated today.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



KicksToFaces! said:


> Is this a fucking offside? IS THIS A FUCKING OFFSIDE!?!?
> I think not. :angry:


:lol yeah terrible call. Dzeko was clearly onsides.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Abk™ said:


> :lmao @ the Nigeria hate in this thread. First World Cup win in 16 years.


Two bad calls soured the mood... and the constant diving and laying there to waste time like that in the final 20 minutes was just embarrassing. Until the diving I was more or less pissed the officials fucked over Bosnia but that diving just made me pissed at Nigeria. I hate that tactic even when my teams use it... it's just poor sportsmanship. Get the ball and sit on it to properly waste time.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

so much racism in this thread

fucking disgusting :no:


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



ChaelSonnen said:


> BRAZIL, BRAZIL, BRAZIL!
> 
> It's pretty silly of them snubbing Robinho, Ronaldinho, Kaka and some other names though.
> 
> Well, I guess Neymar can win it all himself.


:lol


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

I hope Nigeria make their way to the final through terrible attacking and dodgy refereeing decisions.

Fantastic popcorning on their behalf.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

why cant i vote for nigeria?


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

ITALY FTW BITCHES!!


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

why can I vote for spain?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Other than the wrong offside call the refs were pretty good. Nigeria packed it in the middle and killed Bosnia with pace on the counter (Emenike too OP) and Enyeama is a legend. Dzeko was stifled and in the end both teams were about even but Nigeria edged it. On to the Round of 1 (sorry Iran but Up Super Eagles)


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Dzeko is a cunt.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Where's the United States option!? Damn Nazi's.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Hank Scorpio said:


>


I love this gif :lmao :lmao :aryalol


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Congratulations to Carlos Queiroz and his Iran

Unfortunately played against Argentina and the referee does not know what is a penalty as we have knew 

It was the same referee from Germany vs Portugal


----------



## ChaelSonnen (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



SóniaPortugal said:


> :lol


How is Portugal doing anyway?

I guess they're fine until they get spanked by the USA even worse than they did by Germany. That's something to laugh about.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



nikola123 said:


> why can I vote for spain?


:side:


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



ChaelSonnen said:


> How is Portugal doing anyway?
> 
> I guess they're fine until they get spanked by the USA even worse than they did by Germany. That's something to laugh about.


 
Portugal is fine 
With one less player (Coentrao). 
But still cute and stylish (Cristiano Ronaldo has a new hairstyle and Raul Meireles continues with his fabulous beard) 
And ready to win tomorrow :
We just have to be careful with the referee and the humidity


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



SóniaPortugal said:


> And ready to win tomorrow :












:lmao


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



₵ash®;35716602 said:


> :lmao


bama3


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



SóniaPortugal said:


> bama3


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

If we lose against the USA, we are well crash out of World Cup

They are USA.
They do not even know the correct name of the game they are playing 


PS: I'm jokingly, do not get offended


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



SóniaPortugal said:


> If we lose against the USA, we are well crash out of World Cup
> 
> They are USA.
> They do not even know the correct name of the game they are playing
> ...












I'm ready for the real insults when we win tomorrow. Get the ice cream, sad songs, and a picture of Ronaldo ready


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



SóniaPortugal said:


> If we lose against the USA, we are well crash out of World Cup
> 
> They are USA.
> They do not even know the correct name of the game they are playing
> ...


USA isn't a World Cup super power by any stretch of the imagination, but underestimate us at your own peril.

Luis Figo certainly remembers. http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/soccer/world/2002/world_cup/news/2002/06/04/us_portugal_gamer


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

If Portugal lose to the MURICA tomorrow, I demand that Ronaldo be stripped of his WPOTY award and it be given to MICHAEL BRADLEY. 

MURICA


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



₵ash®;35716930 said:


> I'm ready for the real insults when we win tomorrow. Get the ice cream, sad songs, and a picture of Ronaldo ready


I'll help you in that task



Telos said:


> USA isn't a World Cup super power by any stretch of the imagination, but underestimate us at your own peril.
> 
> Luis Figo certainly remembers. http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/soccer/world/2002/world_cup/news/2002/06/04/us_portugal_gamer


I'm not underestimate USA, I still have not forgotten that moment
Portuguese hopes that Portugal win, but has already prepared the criticism if lose

I'm just jokingly


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



SóniaPortugal said:


> I'm not underestimate USA, I still have not forgotten that moment
> Portuguese hopes that Portugal win, but has already prepared the criticism if lose
> 
> I'm just jokingly


Word :bo

Tomorrow will be fun. Stressful, but fun.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Someone give sonia a big american hot dog plz.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

I think a lot of people outside Portugal overestimate Portugal NT 
Yes we have Cristiano Ronaldo 
Yes when we played well, we are a pleasant selection to watch, but...

Portugal = Atlético de Madrid

You (Brazil, Argentina, France, Germany, Spain, Italy ...) = Barcelona or Real Madrid 

We are a small country that has been fortunate to have good players and coaches, but we have only 10/11 + 4 million people and we have no money


PS: I'd give an example of Portuguese football, but as almost nobody here must know something of Portuguese football, I go to the Spanish football


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Xapury said:


> Someone give sonia a big american hot dog plz.














SóniaPortugal said:


> I'm not underestimate USA, I still have not forgotten that moment
> Portuguese hopes that Portugal win, but has already prepared the criticism if lose
> 
> I'm just jokingly


Touché. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



SóniaPortugal said:


> I think a lot of people outside Portugal overestimate Portugal NT
> Yes we have Cristiano Ronaldo
> Yes when we played well, we are a pleasant selection to watch, but...
> 
> ...


You could always go with the Benfica/Porto/Sporting vs. Braga comparison I suppose.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



SóniaPortugal said:


> I think a lot of people outside Portugal overestimate Portugal NT
> Yes we have Cristiano Ronaldo
> Yes when we played well, we are a pleasant selection to watch, but...
> 
> ...


That's the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard.

First off, Atletico Madrid are a quality team with a quality manager. Portugal are not. *DONT YOU DARE COMPARE THE TWO. 
*
Secondly, what kind of ridiculous comparison is Brazil, Argentina, France, Germany, Spain Italy = Barca or Real Madrid? Seriously, how potato can you get? Since when are France and Italy great teams? Spain just crashed out of the tournament, Brazil and Argentina haven't been that great either. YOU MAKE NO SENSE 

Oh you're small nation? you have no money? Tell that to Costa Rica that just topped a group with 3 former world champions. They don't give a shit. 

You make so many excuses for your nation to fail. *IT MAKES ME SICK*. 

OMG you are so wrong.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Telos said:


> You could always go with the Benfica/Porto/Sporting vs. Braga comparison I suppose.


Yes, I was going for that comparison  
Portugal = Braga


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Tommorow we're gonna show everyone what we're all about :moyes1


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



EGame said:


> That's the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard.
> 
> First off, Atletico Madrid are a quality team with a quality manager. Portugal are not. *DONT YOU DARE COMPARE THE TWO.
> *
> ...


LOL What?

Why you became offended? 

You are of Atletico? 
If you are, I'm sorry if I offended you, I had no such intention

Costa Rica: I am very happy for them

I'm not excusing anything 
Portugal NT has an obligation to win tomorrow and Ghana. 
And if they lose they will be criticized and will be very well deserved, but Portugal never won anything.

Spain, Brasil, Argentina, Italy, France, Germany = all have been winners of the World Cup

You want me to make a comparison Portuguese football 
Portugal = Braga (I'm from this city)
Selections that win at least one world champions = Porto, Benfica and Sporting


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Story dont mean shit,sonia.

Look england,look spain.

Big teams in paper,WOAT teams in the field in 2014.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Xapury said:


> Story dont mean shit,sonia.
> 
> Look england,look spain.
> 
> Big teams in paper,*WOAT teams in the field in 2014*.


I know that 

But Brasil, France, Germany and Argentina are favorites to win 

They were favorites to win before the championship start
And will only stop being favorite when be eliminated

Why they are favorites to win? 

because they have won at least once

Spain case is very easy to explain, the cycle is over, they have to renew the selection


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



SóniaPortugal said:


> LOL What?
> 
> Why you became offended?
> 
> ...


It's cool, we chill boo. No need to apologize. 

I'm not a Atletico fan, only Barcelona. 

Just pointing out that there isn't a national team that has shown themselves to be a titan in this tournament. By performances of the top teams so far, Portugal should be able to put up a good fight to them on paper. But apparently Ronaldo is injured, which would probably be the end of the tournament for them if that's the ccase. 

Once upon a time, I liked the Portugal National Team. Then Luis Figo happened.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



EGame said:


> It's cool, we chill boo. No need to apologize.
> 
> I'm not a Atletico fan, only Barcelona.
> 
> ...


But Portugal is not as strong as most people think 
I think having Cristiano Ronaldo helps that image, but he alone can not do everything 

About Figo .... I like him as a player, but sometimes he does and says things I do not agree
Figo Generation was much better

Lot of people talk bad about Cristiano Ronaldo, but he is honest and does not hide who he is


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



SóniaPortugal said:


> If we lose against the USA, we are well crash out of World Cup


Not if you lose but when you lose.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



SóniaPortugal said:


> Lot of people talk bad about Cristiano Ronaldo, but he is honest and does not hide who he is


that's true...


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Ugh @ Germany drawing. If they finish second in the group, we're on course for another Argentina/Germany QFs FFS. Cannot happen again. They're going to put 4 goals past Argentina and then concede 5 goals against Brazil in the semis.

I don't care who qualifies between America and Ghana. Hoping for a draw between USA and Portugal. That'd be 4 points for both Germany and USA, with Germany - if they don't choke earlier than usual - topping the group on GD even if it's a draw, or if GYAN rapes Portugal, it could be GYAN going through on GD over America. Portugal beating America is also fine. Just NO!!!! at Germany finishing 2nd in their group.




SuperSaucySausages said:


> What a waste of talent Asamoah Gyan is. His touch, control and technique are phenomenal and I've witnessed it first hand at Sunderland. Shame he went to play in The Desert for the money where he doesn't have to try as hard, don't blame him necessarily but if he wanted to be a Champions League striker, he could easily.


To be fair to him, unlike European players, many Africans grow up in poverty and their standard of life is nowhere near their European teammates. I can understand why Gyan would target individual financial growth over his career. After retirement, it's the money that counts. He gets to play wherever he wants - whether Qatar or in England, but the money in Qatar is almost double of what he was getting when playing for Sunderland. It's obvious for many of the African players. Not all would choose money over career but it's understandable and very logical if they do.


----------



## MikeTO (May 17, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



SóniaPortugal said:


> Portugal is fine
> With one less player (Coentrao).
> *But still cute and stylish (Cristiano Ronaldo has a new hairstyle and Raul Meireles continues with his fabulous beard)*
> And ready to win tomorrow :
> We just have to be careful with the referee and the humidity


And you wonder why people here are making fun of you.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Sonia is genuinely better than 90% of the posters in this thread. Not even joking with that either. Most of you are complete horseshit.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Vader said:


> Sonia is genuinely better than 90% of the posters in this thread. Not even joking with that either. Most of you are complete horseshit.


agreed. i actually saw some insight


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

I'm back from Exile Island ! What a relief !

Like probably everyone here (even the disappointed supporters) I'm enjoying this World Cup VERY VERY MUCH. :banderas

First, France is playing out of their minds right now and not only is It efficient, It's also beautiful to watch. Honnestly, It's a relief that my National team chose to play the rightfull way rather than self destruct like 4 years ago :evra

Other satisfactions of mine : 

Costa Rica : It's great to see a team outplaying everyone. They're no fluke and quite frankly, I hope they embarass England even more (I can't stand Rooney).

Talking about England, I feel sorry for their supporters because apparently, they'll have to suffer from the presence of Roy Hodgson for the years to come. At least they have promising youth in their ranks.

To end this rather long post, you have no idea how happy I am to see Spain gone already. I couldn't stand them and their soporific game anymore. They shouldn't have won the Euro 2012 (remember the game against Croatia) and I'm glad they were exposed this year. Time for some changes.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

That USA/Portugal game is going to be so mega. Portugal looked so undisciplined and immature against Germany that I really believe USA can beat them by 2 goals. On the other hand I wouldnt be surprised if Portugal blew them out. Oh man the nerves!

My prediction: USA wins 3 goals to 1.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



TNA Original said:


> I'm back from Exile Island ! What a relief !
> 
> Like probably everyone here (even the disappointed supporters) I'm enjoying this World Cup VERY VERY MUCH. :banderas
> 
> ...


Yo

France have been great to watch. Despite them playing against dreadful teams, they've entertained me. France are no longer shit.

Plus Benzema is one of my favourite players so that's good too.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Vader said:


> Yo
> 
> France have been great to watch. *Despite them playing against dreadful teams*, they've entertained me. France are no longer shit.
> 
> Plus Benzema is one of my favourite players so that's good too.


But.....Switzerland is supposed to be ranked #6 at the FIFA ranking...:mcgee

Are you telling me that this ranking is a complete joke ? :floyd3

Oh, and I feel sorry for you English people. I'm a big fan of Steven Gerrard but I can't defend him after his putrid performance against Uruguay. BTW, I hope Uruguay beat Italy :suarez1


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



MikeTO said:


> And you wonder why people here are making fun of you.


Sonia is actually a welcome addition to the football threads. Her posts are fun to read. Unlike many others

Jog on



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Ronaldo and Klose *both* scored their 15th world cup goal vs Ghana :|
> 
> lel Ghana





Sons Of Liberty said:


> Didn't Ronaldo score his 15th against Ghana in 2006?


Only 35mins between posts. Seems as though his memory is on the fritz

Request aid http://www.wrestlingforum.com/technology/


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



TNA Original said:


> But.....Switzerland is supposed to be ranked #6 at the FIFA ranking...:mcgee
> 
> Are you telling me that this ranking is a complete joke ? :floyd3
> 
> Oh, and I feel sorry for you English people. I'm a big fan of Steven Gerrard but I can't defend him after his putrid performance against Uruguay. BTW, I hope Uruguay beat Italy :suarez1


The rankings have always been terrible. Can't remember if it was last year or the one before but England were ranked 3rd or 4th - which is just hilarious.

We're used to being shit. Any optimism died out in 2006. Glad Costa Rica are bossing our group though.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Dunno if it's been posted or not but FIFA have ordered 7 Costa Rican players to do a drugs test following their great performances. Normally it's only 2 players a nation. Did they do this to Korea in 2002?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Pirlo must have been whinging again


----------



## MikeTO (May 17, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



kingfunkel said:


> Dunno if it's been posted or not but FIFA have ordered 7 Costa Rican players to do a drugs test following their great performances. Normally it's only 2 players a nation. Did they do this to Korea in 2002?


Only two? I tought it was four.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



kingfunkel said:


> Dunno if it's been posted or not but FIFA have ordered 7 Costa Rican players to do a drugs test following their great performances. Normally it's only 2 players a nation. *Did they do this to Korea in 2002?*


There was no need, it was apparent that it was the referees' "fault" for them reaching the SF.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*










German fans shook, cute. :lol


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Wagg you are relentless, brother

She looks as though she had lost her mommy and daddy


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

want my excuse?

:maury I don't want them to win.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

I think your excuse is that you like pics of frightened, vulnerable minors who are separated from their parents

Coupled with your antics in the celeb thread, I am THIS close to alerting the authorities


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



swagger_JOBS said:


> ugh
> 
> German fans shook, cute. :lol


*OH MY FUCKING GOD WAGG YOU FUCKING PERVERTED PEDOPHILIAC PIECE OF SHIT. FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK. *


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Anyway, back to the footy. Woy to go. Lamps and Gerrard to retire. Wayne no longer guaranteed a place. Play with the yoofs.


..not you waggs, sick p


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Fucking hell, Wagg :maury

Thank fuck it's Hazard and FELLAINI day today. The two Belgian GOATs :moyes1


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

maybe it's michael j fox's daughter


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



SóniaPortugal said:


> But Portugal is not as strong as most people think
> I think having Cristiano Ronaldo helps that image, but he alone can not do everything
> 
> About Figo .... I like him as a player, but sometimes he does and says things I do not agree
> ...


Figo's generation had some of the greatest players but had the worst stability for making tournaments. We made 1 tournament which was Euro 96 where we lost to Poborsky's Czech Republic.That team with Figo, Joao Pinto , Baia, Rui Costa, Paulo Sousa,Conceicao etc should have won at least a Euro, they were unfortunately chokers and never lived up to how great those players were individually. Portuguese stability started with 2000,since then Portugal has never missed a tournament and only failed to make it out of the group stages once which was in 2002. That isn't bad for such a small nation that doesn't rely on African influence anymore. To be honest, Portugal needs Figo right now to help Ronaldo on the wings. Nani can't do it because he just is far too inconsistent , Ronaldo hasn't been great for Portugal since Figo left


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*






i have no idea if it's real or taking the piss but it's absolutely hilarious


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



MikeTO said:


> And you wonder why people here are making fun of you.


:lmao:lmao:lmao

I wrote that on purpose because I know you guys will think I'm talking seriously :lol
I'm 90% of the time kidding 
And you guys think I'm talking seriously fpalm


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Argentina won the match but iran won our hearts 

that last min. goal by messi damn it


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



cactus_jack22 said:


> that's true...


And he still rich man with a beautiful woman at his side
Money he earned as his work and his effort
He came from nothing, and succeeded in his life thanks to his work and effort to become the best in his profession


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Portugal NT: Hugo Almeida, Pepe, Rui Patricio, Coentrao = OUT 
Now it's Bruno Alves who is at risk of not playing :side:


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

My predictions for today...

Belgium 2-1 Russia

South Korea 1-0 Algeria

Portugal 3-2 United States

All being very close games, the middle one being a snooze fest.



SóniaPortugal said:


> Portugal NT: *Hugo Almeida*, *Pepe*, Rui Patricio, Coentrao = OUT
> Now it's Bruno Alves who is at risk of not playing :side:


What a huge blow for the United States...

Didn't know Patricio was out, whose your back-up keeper?

Hope to see Carvalho today, heard a lot of hype about him.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> i have no idea if it's real or taking the piss but it's absolutely hilarious


I give her a perfect score for her stunning body. The song itself is so bad It's hilarious :lol


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Lets go USA LOL


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> What a huge blow for the United States...
> 
> Didn't know Patricio was out, *whose your back-up keeper*?
> 
> Hope to see Carvalho today, heard a lot of hype about him.


Beto or Eduardo
In this respect Portugal does not have to worry 
The three goalkeepers are good


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> What a huge blow for the United States...
> 
> Didn't know Patricio was out, whose your back-up keeper?
> 
> Hope to see Carvalho today, heard a lot of hype about him.


Beto and Eduardo. Beto won the Europa League with Sevilla over Benfica. Eduardo was the goalie in 2010 world cup where he only conceded 1 goal which was against Spain's in a 1-0 loss, during qualifying he conceded 5 goals and had 2 clean sheets over Bosnia in the playoffs. Eduardo SHOULD be the starter but you never know




Xapury said:


> Lets go USA LOL


...and then you complain about "haters"


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Anyone seen this interview from Harry Redknapp?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27962633

Bitter much?


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Stinger Fan said:


> ...and then you complain about "haters"


LOL i only complain/laugh about the messi haters because he saved argentina in both matches.

I dont care if you dont like argentina,i dont like portugal so we are even :


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Yes, Fellani is on the game this is about to get good
Putin should had been there watching the game though :lana


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Belgium needs to be better in this one than they were in their first.

I'll go Belgium 2-1


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Xapury said:


> LOL i only complain/laugh about the messi haters because he saved argentina in both matches.
> 
> I dont care if you dont like argentina,i dont like portugal so we are even :


Who are the Messi haters? You're just making assumptions because not everyone wants to support Argentina or maybe see things without a bias. You're only doing it because you think people are on a hate bandwagon on Argentina or Messi so therefore you htink its ok to do so with Portugal and Ronaldo.How can I hate Argentina when Enzo Perez and Garay are both on the team?


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Xapury said:


> LOL i only complain/laugh about the messi haters because he saved argentina in both matches.
> 
> I dont care if you dont like argentina,i dont like portugal so we are even :


Why do you hate Portugal?
You guys really do not like a selection/team because of a player?


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Who was a better England Manager, Woy Hodgson(2014) or Fabio Capello (2010)?
In my opinion I think none of th managers had luck with the team :moyes8
Wonder if Moyes will be the England manager on the 2018 World Cup :moyes3


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Mertenz should have hit that. He needed to be greedy there.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Botchamaniac45 said:


> Who was a better England Manager,* Woy Hodgson(2014) or Fabio Capello (2010)?*
> In my opinion I think none of th managers had luck with the team :moyes8
> Wonder if Moyes will be the England manager on the 2018 World Cup :moyes3


Sven Goran Eriksson :draper2


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

You know a game is boring when the Mexican wave hits the stands.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Stinger Fan said:


> Who are the Messi haters? You're just making assumptions because not everyone wants to support Argentina or maybe see things without a bias. You're only doing it because you think people are on a hate bandwagon on Argentina or Messi so therefore you htink its ok to do so with Portugal and Ronaldo.How can I hate Argentina when Enzo Perez and Garay are both on the team?


Not everyone is going to like your country team,man. :shrug

Get over it,is not personal.

We have the freedom to support and dislike who we want :lol


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Botchamaniac45 said:


> Who was a better England Manager, Woy Hodgson(2014) or Fabio Capello (2010)?
> In my opinion I think none of th managers had luck with the team :moyes8
> Wonder if Moyes will be the England manager on the 2018 World Cup :moyes3


If moyes becomes England manager the fa should be fired out of a cannon. But since he is scottish I highly doubt he will

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



SóniaPortugal said:


> Why do you hate Portugal?
> You guys really do not like a selection/team because of a player?


I know this isn't directed toward me, but figure I'd chime in anyway.

I don't dislike Ronaldo or Portugal for that matter. They are simply an obstacle that my country's team must overcome today. If Ronaldo's doctors are to be believed, he's risking his career playing through his leg injury for his country. That is admirable.

There may be others here who don't like him for when he allegedly had Rooney, his Manchester United teammate at the time, sent off during the World Cup knockout stage in 2006.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Telos said:


> I know this isn't directed toward me, but figure I'd chime in anyway.
> 
> I don't dislike Ronaldo or Portugal for that matter. They are simply an obstacle that my country's team must overcome today. If Ronaldo's doctors are to be believed, he's risking his career playing through his leg injury for his country. That is admirable.
> 
> There may be others here who don't like him for when he allegedly had Rooney, his Manchester United teammate at the time, sent off during the World Cup knockout stage in 2006.


And I understand that 
I do not hate USA or Ghana, but I want them to lose


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Erik. said:


> You know a game is boring when the Mexican wave hits the stands.


It did two rounds around the stadium. That's how you measure boringness of the game.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Telos said:


> I know this isn't directed toward me, but figure I'd chime in anyway.
> 
> I don't dislike Ronaldo or Portugal for that matter. They are simply an obstacle that my country's team must overcome today. If Ronaldo's doctors are to be believed, he's risking his career playing through his leg injury for his country. That is admirable.
> 
> There may be others here who don't like him for when he allegedly had Rooney, his Manchester United teammate at the time, sent off during the World Cup knockout stage in 2006.


OH yeah, Ronaldo master plan to put rooney's foot on the other player balls, im more a zlatan than a ronaldo fan, but that was a well deserved red card, and it was a wolrd cup, where there are no friends, besides some england fans are bad losers


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

6 o'clock can't get here fast enough.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Haven't seen anything in Belgium's first 135 minutes that seems to support their position as a sexy darkhorse pick.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

MURICAAAAAA

USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA!

#FREEDOM


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



EGame said:


> MURICAAAAAA
> 
> USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA!
> 
> #FREEDOM












#BELIEVE​


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Botchamaniac45 said:


> Who was a better England Manager, Woy Hodgson(2014) or Fabio Capello (2010)?


Hodgson. Not even close. At least we actually gave some of the younger players some game time, tried to have a bit of a go and didn't completely disgrace ourselves (performance wise) against good opposition.

Everything under Capello was just utterly turgid shit. Scraped our way through what should be have been a completely straightforward group before getting dicked by Germany in one of the most embarrassing performances I've ever seen from England. The defending for Germany's first goal (and their second, third and fourth) just gets more pathetic everytime I watch it back.


SVEN > Hodgson and Capello tho. If it wasn't for Semen getting lobbed from 40 yards back in 2002 we'd have probably made a World Cup final that year.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



UnbelievableJeff said:


> SVEN > Hodgson and Capello tho. If it wasn't for Semen getting lobbed from 40 yards back in 2002 we'd have probably made a World Cup final that year.


It was 1-1 when Ronaldinho scored wasnt it? Even if he didnt scored it, I dont think England were good enough to beat that Brazilian side.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*










#RONALDO










#COLONIALISM










#SPICEROUTETOINDIA










#FUCKYOURFREEDOMANDAPPLEPIES










#PORTUGAL


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Yeah, 2002 was upsetting. We got robbed against Portugal in 2004 with another Sol Campbell disallowed goal before losing on penalties, just as we did against Argentina in France '98. Euro 2004 was so encouraging as an England supporter, even with Scholes shifted out wide.fpalm Rooney had a stormer too until the injury in that Portugal match.

Since Sven left it's been pretty dire. That itself says a fucking lot.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> #COLONIALISM
> 
> #SPICEROUTETOINDIA


You're Portuguese?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

No but I've €10 on Portugal to win the whole thing :side:


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> No but I've €10 on Portugal to win the whole thing :side:


lol ok

Are rare the Portuguese that would use this as Portugal quality
#COLONIALISM
#SPICEROUTETOINDIA

So found it odd


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

Great goal

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Fuck Belgium. They should be stripped of the 3 points and kicked out of the tournament for forcing this game on us and they can take those sneaky fuckin' Russians with them.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

I was hoping for a draw so Russia was likely to be able to go through with Belgium... I do not want South Korea into the knockouts. Maybe we'll get lucky and Algeria will kick them all over the pitch.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Finally!

All three Belgian goals have been by substitutes this World Cup.

I'm liking both Group G survivors to take out both Group H survivors in the round of 16.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Oh my what a bad game that was.

Belgium dark horse my ass.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Neither team played like they wanted the win. Neither team deserved the win.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Sonny Crockett said:


> Oh my what a bad game that was.
> 
> Belgium dark horse my ass.


^.

I just watched the game and I already forgot what happened :lol


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Nige™ said:


> Yeah, 2002 was upsetting. We got robbed against Portugal in 2004 with another Sol Campbell disallowed goal before losing on penalties, just as we did against Argentina in France '98. *Euro 2004* was so encouraging as an England supporter, even with Scholes shifted out wide.fpalm Rooney had a stormer too until the injury in that Portugal match.
> 
> Since Sven left it's been pretty dire. That itself says a fucking lot.



Do you remember Zidane ? 

:wade

Anyway, was it in 2004 or in 2006 that the portugese GK stopped a Penalty without his gloves during shootout ? Can't remember. I only remember the greatness of this GoalKeeper.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

MUNTARI THE PURE GOAT. 

http://www.233prime.com/video-sulley-muntari-hands-out-money-to-disadvantaged-brazilians-in-maceio/


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

He's probably guilty because they're all better at football than he is.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



SóniaPortugal said:


> lol ok
> 
> Are rare Portuguese would not use this as Portugal quality
> #COLONIALISM
> ...


#GREENANDRED
#FLAG
#ELEVENPLAYERSONTHEPITCHALLINTHESAMESHIRT


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

So if I'm hearing right, the midfield for Portugal is looking to be the same as the Germany game. That seems like good news for the US really...


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

#SPICEROUTETOINDIA is pretty epic shit.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Group H is just so boring. Good for Belgium that they have #1 almost secured, but they are all such mediocre teams that it's hard to care about who advances since none of them will likely make it past Round of 16.

Hopefully Portugal beats the Yanks and silences them once and for all. Then hopefully the Germans have something huge planned for them next week so we stop hearing about them. Could do with Ghana advancing too because they really won me over yesterday. But yeah, I hate to see Ronaldo out of the tournament so early.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



SóniaPortugal said:


> lol ok
> 
> Are rare Portuguese would not use this as Portugal quality
> #COLONIALISM
> ...


It's all I could think of bama3

At least now I can say all those history lectures didn't go to waste



EGame said:


> MUNTARI THE PURE GOAT.
> 
> http://www.233prime.com/video-sulley-muntari-hands-out-money-to-disadvantaged-brazilians-in-maceio/


I don't recall Jesus ever handing out free money


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



EGame said:


>


GOAT gif. The person who made it was probably drunk but it's fucking brilliant :lol


----------



## ChaelSonnen (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Yawn, when is Brazil playing?

Brazil is the most entertaining team playing, all other teams are boring. I do like Iran's defense though.

Btw, still representin' Murica. We will spank Portugal easily, if you wanna make some easy bucks or even millions, bet on Murica.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Choke2Death said:


> Group H is just so boring. Good for Belgium that they have #1 almost secured, but they are all such mediocre teams that it's hard to care about who advances since none of them will likely make it past Round of 16.


Couldn't have said it better myself.

I'll go 1-1 draw in this game.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Why is South Korea wearing the North Korean uniform? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Surprised at this match so far... actually entertaining.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

That was nice concentration. I didn't think he'd get that goal but just held off the players and poked it up and over calmly.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

What a great run by Silami off the through ball. Gorgeous ball to him as well obviously.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

This is quite surprising. Two quick back to back goals and it looked EASY.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Free header from 6 yards out. That's going in the back of the net 9 times out of 10. Attrocious defending on that corner kick from the Koreans.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Kabraxal said:


> That was nice concentration. I didn't think he'd get that goal but just held off the players and poked it up and over calmly.


You don't think that was more of the defenders (running neatly alongside of him) and keeper (staying in the 6 yard box)'s fault, rather than his skill? 

You know, much like that header just now was more the keeper's doing than anything as well? :draper2


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Algeria looking good, they may actually get through to the last 16. Feghouli the best player on the pitch.

Anyway, my England team for the Costa Rica game -

Forster
Milner Jones Smalling Shaw
Barkley Wilshere
Lallana Oxlade-Chamberlain Sterling
Lambert​
Why? Why the fuck not? Milner at RB ha, can't be any worse than Johnson, shoulda took JENKINSON. Jones and Smalling at CB ha, shoulda took CAULKER. Give Lampard a send-off run out in the second half.

Wilshere can captain, he got DAT PASSION.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Bearodactyl said:


> You don't think that was more of the defenders (running neatly alongside of him) and keeper (staying in the 6 yard box)'s fault, rather than his skill?
> 
> You know, much like that header just now was more the keeper's doing than anything as well? :draper2


O the free header was all defense and the Keeper. The first goal though was a good pass just to where the attacker could get it if he kept his head and the finish was just a nice little touch. I'm not taking that one away from Slimani or the man that assisted him. It was just a good play.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Damn FEGHOULI is such a GOAT.

I really want Algeria to win.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Algeria KILLIN' IT. Hope they get through over Capello's awful Russia side.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Viva Algeria :cheer


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

I wanted Algeria to bring the hammer down.. but I didn't think it'd be 3 - 0 before half time. Algeria is really shocking.... too bad they didn't play like this against Belgium.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

What a train wreck.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Thos korean mistakes :duck


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Guess Algeria has chances if making it to the Round of 16

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Surprisingly entertaining first half. lol @ Korea getting completely owned. :lol


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Did I just see Victor Moses in an advert with Ronaldo, Messi and Rooney?

Lol, whose the odd one out there....

Rooney, the other three are still in the World Cup.

:millhouse


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> #GREENANDRED
> #FLAG
> #ELEVENPLAYERSONTHEPITCHALLINTHESAMESHIRT


:lol


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> It's all I could think of bama3
> 
> At least now I can say all those history lectures didn't go to waste


I meant that Portuguese would not use that as Portugal qualities
But I wrote the opposite fpalm


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*









Gangnam Style Goal


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Right through the legs! Niiiice!!!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Damn it.. don't let them back in the game Algeria. And that's a clip I would want lost forever... horrible defending on that pass.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Been a great game this. Hope Portugal vs. 'MURICA can follow it, been looking forward to that one.

Son from Korea looks decent.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

GOOD GOAL MY SON


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Haha this escalated quickly. Love the pace.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

That was some lovely quick passing... just a great goal.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Wonderful football from Algeria.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

*0_0*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

BRAAAAHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII OH MY GODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

OH MY GOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD WHAT A FUCKING GOALLL 

BRAHIMMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

South Korea getting that ass beat right now. Algeria's legit.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Brahimi is an outstanding little player, his play has deserved that goal too. Algeria the first African side to score four goals in a single World Cup game I believe, for a team that went so long without scoring one, quite impressive.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

This might end up 1-6


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

This game has far surpassed the low expectations I had for it.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Korea is done, this game is a wrap and they're taking an L to Belgium.

2nd up for grabs to the winner of Russia/Algeria


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

The Algerian Crowd is doing the millions of Dollars Dance


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Comeback time for Korea?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

HOLY FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a play that was!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

LEEEEEEEEEE OMFMMMMMFFFFFFFGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG HIYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Who would of thought we'd have a potential Game of the Tournament between South Korea and Algeria.

Crazy World Cup this.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

This GOAT World Cup though :banderas


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

:lmao @ that Korean player treating his leg


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

:lmao This match is the sex. Might even be the best one of the tournament so far.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

:moyes1


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Portugal NT: Beto; João Pereira, R. Costa, Bruno Alves, André Almeida; Moutinho, Veloso e Meireles; Nani, Postiga e Ronaldo


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Still no Carvalho? 

Weren't Man United and Liverpool quoted nearly 40 Million for this guy?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Imo, this was the match of the tournament so far.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



SóniaPortugal said:


> Portugal NT: Beto; João Pereira, R. Costa, Bruno Alves, André Almeida; Moutinho, Veloso e Meireles; Nani, Postiga e Ronaldo


Looks like a good match up for the US.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

KOREA


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Still no Carvalho?
> 
> Weren't Man United and Liverpool quoted nearly 40 Million for this guy?


He only has two games for Portugal NT before this World Cup


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



SóniaPortugal said:


> Portugal NT: Beto; João Pereira, R. Costa, Bruno Alves, André Almeida; Moutinho, Veloso e Meireles; Nani, Postiga e Ronaldo


Get ready to lose!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Clint Dempsey GOAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Well, that was great. Not in a million years would I have expected Algeria and South Korea to give us one of the best matches in an already excellent World Cup.

Now GO PORTUGAL!


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Portugal NT has a big defect that is the stubbornness of Paulo Bento


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Postiga? 

Christ, Portugal really don't have anyone better?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

JOHN BROOKS!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

I hope we see a Yes!!! Yes!!! Chant

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

LMAO POSTIGA

Will be subbed after 55-60mins like always

Start Eder or just play Ronaldo through the middle with Varela on the wing

POTATOGAL


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

DAT World Cup


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



EGame said:


> Postiga?
> 
> Christ, Portugal really don't have anyone better?


Quaresma, but he's back home in Portugal as he wasn't chosen for the team.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Telos said:


> Quaresma, but he's back home in Portugal as he wasn't chosen for the team.


That dude has like 73 goals in over 400 apps. FUARK. 

Portugal really do have poverty strikers. Wow.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



EGame said:


>


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

should have called up vaz te or nelson oliveira.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



EGame said:


> Postiga?
> 
> Christ, Portugal really don't have anyone better?


Nelson Oliveira but Benfica are keen on destroying him like every other striker prospect they've had


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Cash :lmao :lmao


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Algeria! :dance


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Xapury said:


> Cash :lmao :lmao












It's a party!!!!!! 30 more minutes :mark:


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Portugal should have called Pauleta to come out of retirement.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Choke2Death said:


> Portugal should have called Pauleta to come out of retirement.


So he can score 1 goal again every other tournament? :lol


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

At least one is better than nothing. 

I don't remember his performances in the tourneys but I recall him being a prolific scorer in the qualification matches for WC 2006.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Today we Americans are going to show the world the game of soccer. :usangle


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*










Google :lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Interesting adidas commercial there. And I hope this is a good showing for the US.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

MURICA


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Mexico vs Croatia had a paceful exchange of comments from coaches, and players, that was until Luka Modric, opened his mouth, Monday lets see if Modric still think that crowd support doesnt help to win matches. Go Mexico!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Choke2Death said:


> At least one is better than nothing.
> 
> I don't remember his performances in the tourneys but I recall him being a prolific scorer in the qualification matches for WC 2006.


Pauleta as well as Figo, Deco & Ricardo :mark::mark:


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

THE LAAAAND OF THE FREEEEEEEEEE

AAAAAAAND THEEEEEE HOOOOOOOMEEEEEEE OF THEEE BRAAAAAAAAAVEEEE


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Scenes in Chicago there courtesy of the BBC. No reason why you guys can't become world champions one day in the future if the sport keeps growing at the rate it is.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Portugal really do have a kickass anthem.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Do not know who I support .... Wait .... I started to feel the freedom inside me.

Still don't know who i support


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Marcos 25063 said:


> Do not know who I support .... Wait .... I started to feel the freedom inside me.
> 
> Still don't know who i support


Support the america country,fuck europe LOL

Lets go USA!


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

I'm not confident for this game


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*










#BELIEVE #RISKEVERYTHING​


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

I'll go 1-1 in this one.

I want the USA to go out in the group stage cause I'm a Toronto FC fan and I want Michael Bradley back as soon as possible.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

1-0


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

:sodone

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

dream start for Portugal

Worst case scenario for the USA


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

WTF


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Nerves getting to the US already. Very poor touches.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

GOLO NANI


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Holy shit :duck :aryalol


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

OMFG 

JEFF THE WOAT CAMERON 

How the fuck do you do that on the world stage? OMFG


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

And I think today we will have Cristiano Ronaldo


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

:lol USA

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

fpalm that failed clearance attempt


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

enaldo
not over yet


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

:westbrook5:jordan5


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Nani was given far too much FREEDOM in the box 

LMAOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Howard went down like he worked on the red light for the goal, pretty much gave Nani an open net.

Terrible goalkeeping from a normally very good goalkeeper.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Helder Postiga injured :cuss:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Fuck not a god start


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Nani was given far too much FREEDOM in the box
> 
> LMAOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


If a bad clearance and Howard starting to choke like he seems to in big national games... yeah. If he hadn't scored that it wouldn't haver been worse than the clearance :lol


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

TURNING POINT 

FREEDOM INCOMING.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

NANI


----------



## Sandaime (May 26, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Where is the Red Card for that guy ? If it was Pepe...


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Howard went down like he worked on the red light for the goal, pretty much gave Nani an open net.
> 
> Terrible goalkeeping from a normally very good goalkeeper.


Tourette's syndrom took over fpalm


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

COOOOOOME ONNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Daniel Bryan gets injured, again.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

OH MY FUCKING GAWD Portugal might be the most unlucky team in the tournament. Bosnia's not far though :


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

POSTIGA SHOULD JUST RETIRE


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Sandaime said:


> Where is the Red Card for that guy ? If it was Pepe...


You're right, but let's pretend that nothing happened


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Take away that one defensive mistake and this game is pretty much 50-50 so far.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

And apparently there's someone else injured


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Klinsmann's fashion :banderas


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

STARBUCKS

FUCK YEAH

POPEYE 

FUCK YEAH

SLAVERY

FUCK YEAH


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

AHHH TOO HIGH!!!!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Did Zorro cut that dude's hair?


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Nani scored the goal and only makes crap


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Oh. My. Fucking. God


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

USA's making a push :vince3


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

US actually looking more a threat now... if only they didn't have a brain freeze by two players in their box!


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Another miss by Bradley :moyes8
Come on we can still tie this up.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



SóniaPortugal said:


> Nani scored the goal and only makes crap


He can't make a fucking control to save his life fpalm


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



SóniaPortugal said:


> Nani scored the goal and only makes crap


Inst he a substitute in manchester united? :duck


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Again a bad control from Nani :


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Too. Much. Force! That was it!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



SóniaPortugal said:


> Nani scored the goal and only makes crap


he makes the goal and is like "fuck, I already did my part, now is your time guys"


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Nani :ban


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

All those bad passes :jordan5


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Some US defenders look frozen at times though... charge the damn ball.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

We are witnessing history


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Question. What do the boxes in front of the goal dignify?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Having a big storm here. Was without power for almost 10 minutes. Hopefully it doesn't go out again.

If a foul takes place inside the big box, it's a penalty shot.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



> Water break is over. Teams shared some orange slices and juice boxes, traded Pokemon cards, and got back on the field.


:lel


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

CR7 :Jordan enaldo


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Pull Howard.. I'm sorry but what in the fuck is he doing hitting the grond so easily?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

GET THAT SHIT OUTTA HERE!


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Incredible save by Howard. That was awesome.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

HOWARD YOU BEAUTY


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



RyanPelley said:


> Question. What do the boxes in front of the goal dignify?


That's the goalkeepers area/18 yard box. 

The goalkeeper is able to use his hands inside the area and if an opposing player is fouled in your 18 yard box, they'll be awarded a penalty kick.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



xdryza said:


> Incredible save by Howard. That was awesome.


It would have been a gimme if he took a step and fell on the first ball instead of hitting the ground early yet again.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Nice charge.

: at no yellow card 

Despite Portugal leading, USA's looking good so far. Keep pushing it !


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Damn damn damn... if not for that ugly clearance and whatever Howard was doing on that play this would be knotted up. Portugal still looking frustrated despite the lead so there is that. Just think if it was tied the US would really have golden opportunities.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Come on Portugal, only 45 more minutes!

USA have been playing well other than a few mistakes here and there. Injuries and bad luck aside, Portugal have clearly had their confidence shook after the last match. But I have faith that they will keep their lead!


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

On this 2nd half they need to Geoff Cameron, I'm not saying he is a bad player (Well He kinda is), I'm just saying in order to prevent another mistake.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

lol @ no one wanting to talk about Beckerman's elbow


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Kabraxal said:


> It would have been a gimme if he took a step and fell on the first ball instead of hitting the ground early yet again.


What if T-HOW stays up and Eder strikes the ball cleanly which results in it flying into the corner of the goal?

If he didn't scuff his effort, Eder was aiming for that side of the goal that Howard was making his way towards but he messed his shot up and it looped in the air.

Howard had a split second to make a decision and he recovered from a flukey shot to make a fantastic save.

Trying to find a fault in something that isn't there doesn't make you look knowledgeable.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

I'll talk about the elbow. Should be off.

but MURICA??


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Hope USA can get an early goal, they'd deserve it, think they've played rather well.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Botchamaniac45 said:


> On this 2nd half they need to Geoff Cameron, I'm not saying he is a bad player (Well He kinda is), I'm just saying in order to prevent another mistake.


It's not just one guy though... the defense is play rather sloppily and Howard didnt' help anyone with sitting down. Almost cost the US another by hitting the ground again. That save only looked fantastic because he royally fucked up and needed to pull his ass out of the fire on that.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Stinger Fan said:


> lol @ no one wanting to talk about Beckerman's elbow


It barley touched him stop perpetuating this pussy culture in football


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Baines On Toast said:


> What if T-HOW stays up and Eder strikes the ball cleanly which results in it flying into the corner of the goal?
> 
> If he didn't scuff his effort, Eder was aiming for that side of the goal that Howard was making his way towards but he messed his shot up and it looped in the air.
> 
> ...


I'm talking about the first shot where he pulled up and went down to let it go past instead of just safely smothering it. After that it was a great save, but he had to pull it out of his ass because of the initial mistake.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Eder has to be one of the worst strikers in the tournament by the way, absolutely terrible.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



pryme tyme said:


> It barley touched him stop perpetuating this pussy culture in football


:lenny2


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

US has been the more dangerous team thus far, just an absolute gift from Cameron.. oh well still in position to get this tie


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

William Carvalho :mark:


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

So many good chances, eventually we'll find the back of the net.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Carvalho will enter


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

André Almeida leave because was injured
That's two in this game


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Baines On Toast said:


> That's the goalkeepers area/18 yard box.
> 
> The goalkeeper is able to use his hands inside the area and if an opposing player is fouled in your 18 yard box, they'll be awarded a penalty kick.


Ahhh, okay. Thank you mate. I'm still really new to this. I used to play Fifa as a kid and not know what the fuck was going on.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

This defense is not doing well...


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Kabraxal said:


> I'm talking about the first shot where he pulled up and went down to let it go past instead of just safely smothering it. After that it was a great save, but he had to pull it out of his ass because of the initial mistake.


He pushed it onto the post. 

Not a great save but a save is a save.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



RyanPelley said:


> Ahhh, okay. Thank you mate. I'm still really new to this. I used to play Fifa as a kid and not know what the fuck was going on.


:lol No worries breh, it's fairly straight forward to pick up. 

It'll become more clear overtime.

If you have anymore questions on anything then feel free to ask.


----------



## Sandaime (May 26, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

This Ref is a noob -.-''


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Gotta take advantage of those set pieces really put the pressure on Portugal.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Ronaldo had so much room. Jesus Christ. Don't do that again. Ok!?


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Nani


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Stupid pass by Bradley... look to both sides and you see a wide fucking open Dempsey. THis is starting to get annoying watching some just rushed play where take a half second longer to look and you can carve Portugal up.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

FIVE ON TWO BREAK!

Bradley you piece of shit. Get off the field.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

fark, michael bradley has been shite in the world cup so far


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

What a block that was!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ma gawddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Fuck Michael Bradley, bring on WONDO!!!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Bradley failing again. How can you hit that right at the defender? Just... ugh.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

What a disaster Veloso


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

FACKIN BULLSHIT


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

0______________________________0


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Bradley needs to be subbed... way too many stupid passes and just horrid play from him right now.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

What a backheel


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

EDER :renee


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

I'm like Carvalho


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*










My reaction after watching Bradley............. :lol


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Eder is good at creating spaces but what a fucking brick he is...


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

enaldo


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Nani has been fucking garbage outside of the goal he scored. 

Edit: Gooooooooal

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

JONES. WOW


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

WOW


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Fantastic strike.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Fucking hell that was pretty.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Excellent goal.

C'mon Portugal, it's not over yet!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

THATS MAH BOY JONES WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

*I CANNT O FUCKING BREATHE 

I CANNOT FUCKING BREATHE 

JERRRRRRRRMMMMMMMMMMMMAAAAAIIIIIEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIENNNNNNNNNNE JOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSS OHHHHHHHHHH MMMMMMMMYYYYYYYYY GOOOOOOODDDFDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD*


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Beautiful gol!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

OMFG JERMAINE JONES :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

I LOVE U I LOVE U I LOVE U I LOVE U I LOVE U JONES :mark:

MARRY ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Holy crap I didn't know America was so high on soccer!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

IT SHOULD BE 2-1 YOU PIECE OF SHIT BRADLEY! FUCK YOU!

COME ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Guess no more Daniel Bryan on this game :ey


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

2/3's of America's goals this World Cup have been scored by Germans.

Nani's hit more good crosses in this match than he did for Man United all last season.

Commentators are SLAUGHTERING Nani, I think he's been Portugal's best player to be honest. If his wage demands weren't so high, I'd have him at Arsenal, think Wenger would get the best out of him.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*










Jones you magnificent man you! You will always be welcome in the family!


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Lawrenson shitting all over Nani :lmao

Niggling brain injury :duck

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Bradley is really playing poorly. Not impressed at all.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

MOVE YOUR ASS!!!!!!


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

You know, the Americans are mocked for their "Soccer". They are a heck of a lot better as a team than England and actually seem to care!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



₵ash®;35745338 said:


> Jones you magnificent man you! You will always be welcome in the family!


USA USA USA USA


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Portugal are terrible. Like legit terrible.

If they get out if this group it will be a travesty.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

haha. 

Nane's head was turned to look at the official before he even hit the ground.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

FUCK OFF NANI


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Bad card... he got all ball and the player fell over.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Kabraxal said:


> Bradley is really playing poorly. Not impressed at all.


Have no idea how that asshole missed that goal. Fucking bum.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

THAT WAS NOT A YELLOW!!!! AHHckln COme THE FUCK ON!!!


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

WIKI

As a child, Jones lived in Chicago, Illinois and Greenwood, Mississippi, before his parents divorced and he returned to Germany with his mother.[3] He is the greatest German-American of all time behind Dirk Nowitzki.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Why is Eder playing?

He's so terrible, should've been subbed off despite having been subbed in earlier.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Man, I still wish we'd kept Jermaine Jones after his epic loan spell three years ago.:terry1

Nani now going down like he's been shot, just as Ronaldo did. Well, I guess they're playing America...


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

JOHN BROOKS :mark:

THE SAVIOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Portugal's like "Oopsie daisy! Looks like I fell on my bum again!"


----------



## Sandaime (May 26, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Not yellow ? Lol this is not rugby


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Let's see a corner so Brooks can get another


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HOLY FUCK


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

OMFGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

OOOOHHHH MMMMY GOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDD DEMMMMMMMMPPPSSSEEEEEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

SCENES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

DEMPSEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

GOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

HEFhvefknv3knrevn3o3nvrlv

yEEEWELNDKER:RLE YYYYYEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSssssss


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

GOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cheer:cheer


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

SUCK A DICK PORTUGAL WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

What a joke


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

THAT'S WHAT WE CALL SOCCER


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

*OOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH MY GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD*


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Great assist by Graham Zusi


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

some linesmen would have called that offside, but this guy got it right. Full marks to the linesman.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Man, the Portuguese defense is probably the worse i have seen in a long ass time


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

DEMPSEY THE GOAT!

Ahh hahhhhh


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

enaldo

:maury


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

HOLY SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

"I'm not biased, I just want USA to win"

- Mark Lawrenson

He may be a cunt, that got a laugh out of me though.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Goodbye World Cup :cuss:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

FREEDOM WILL PREVAIL 

FREEDOM WILL PREVAIL 

FREEEEEEEEEEEDOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

huge goal for the US
wow

luckily the crooked refs didn't call that offsides


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

this isn't real life right now............


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

My god this puts them ahead of Germany


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Highlight of the World Cup coming up in just over 5 minutes time..


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

10 MORE MINUTES! WE BELIEVE!!!!!1


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Congrats to USA. They have really earned their way to the knockout stage. Portugal were never a really great team but right now they are just terrible and shouldn't make it in this form.

Until next time, Cristiano. enaldo


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Aaaaaannnnddddd here come all of the penalties and injuries.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

what a hanger he is


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

JERMAINE JONES WITH THAT PRECISION DRONE STRIKE bama


BRAVE WARRIOR DEMPSEY THE GOAT

PORTULOL enaldo


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

still gotta defend the end of this game. not over yet.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

America! Fuck Yeah! Here to score some motherfucking goals yeah!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Poor dempsey he always getting pwned by hits.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

RONALDO 

RONALDO 

IT'S SO CLOSE BRO. THE END IS NEAR.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

GOATAGE


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Wondo is in!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Not at all surprised by the result if this ends in a USA win. One thing actually separates the two and that is that one team has Cristiano Ronaldo. Even he can't carry this bunch of rim stings.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

7 MORE MINUTES!!!!!!!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Ahhh fuck off Ronaldo!!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

HOLD ON BOYS


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

OH MY GOD 

MUUUUURRRRIIIIIICCCCAAAAAAAAA

FREEEEEEEDOOMMM BROS. HOLD ME. HOLD ME. I FEEL THE FREEDOM. ITS SO CLOSE.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Just hold on, let's go guys! USA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

What a great game of SOCCER.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Nani the WOAT :duck :aryalol


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

When conceding the first goal we've never won..could be watching history here!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Fair play to USA they have played great here and deserve to go through. Still think Germany will beta them but if Belguim carry on playing badly they have a real chance at the Quarter finals


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Zusi you beautiful man. Good job!


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Nani the joke Nani the WOAT :lol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

3 MORE MINUTES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

GOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:

Ronaldo GOATing at such an important moment!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

maaaaaaaaaan


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Fuck Bradley.. get him off that fucking pitch


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

::::::::::::


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Ridiculous cross


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

FUCK ME

SOCCER EH 

:renee


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

GOOOOOOL VALERA


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

:maury FFS ughhhhhhh


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Bollocks


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Fuck off

World class from Ronaldo. He should do that more.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

FUCKING SHIT


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Well done Michael Bradley

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Well, that sucked.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

fuckin hell


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Poor usa 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

UNBO-LIEVABLE!


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

I would've won over 200€ if USA won the game. Fuck.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

USA USA USA :lel


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Fuck Bradley.. just fuck him. ONe thing you had to do was get it down the pitch but just fucking lays it out there for the attack. He has been utter shit this entire tournament. Bench his ass.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

:lmao

Americans shot themselves in the foot. Of course they did!!


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

And we are still in WC until Thursday :


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Look at that fucking bs, Bradley get's shoved off the ball at mid field. Shameful missed call


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Bradley is shite


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Well, not good but not bad either. WE STILL IN THIS THO!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Unacceptable to be caught with that many guys up field when you are defending a one goal lead with 1 minute left.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

............


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Don't worry everyone, Ronaldo tears are still on schedule.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

LOL well one point is not bad for you guys i guess :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Kinsmann to make some calls and get this draw sorted.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

*#LOL*​


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Portugal still won't go through, their goal difference is -4. In fact, it won't surprise me if Germany and USA "compromise" to a draw. The Germans will still go through as group winners and USA will just be happy to qualify. Don't forget, Low used to be Klinsmann's assistant, expect a _gentlemen's agreement_.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Portugal is shite


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Don't cry for me America :allen1

At least Ghana still has a chance :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

gotta love soccer, it was first 4 minutes of added time, then they give them an extra minute and that comes back to bite the US in the ass


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

HOLY SHIT. Man, what a finale. Ghana still has a chance! 

This year's World Cup has been full of surprises so far.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Maybe we get the dreadful "biscotto" in the last match. Given that Jurgen is German and that a draw qualifies both teams...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

All that is going to ring through heads til Thursday is "Why the fuck haven' tthey benched bradley... he can't deal with the pressure."


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

So disappointing, just far too content with 1-0 which caused this pathetic draw


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Fuck it, USA played great. Hopefully US and Germany decide to take a nap on Thursday.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Portugal still won't go through, their goal difference is -4. In fact, it won't surprise me if Germany and USA "compromise" to a draw. The Germans will still go through as group winners and USA will just be happy to qualify.


I think Germany will go on full "Wehrmacht" mode on the US team.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Looked like a foul at mid field to me, clearly pushed Bradley off the ball. That whole sequence was set up off some last minute "Let them play it out" bullshit


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*


----------



## Sandaime (May 26, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Anyway it's very difficult for Portugal now, in a very basic math, Portugal passes if:

Germany 3-0 USA
Portugal 3-0 Gana


Very difficult or impossible.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*









USA TIED


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

TIE GAME??????






American noobs right now



EGame said:


> FREEDOM WILL PREVAIL
> 
> FREEDOM WILL PREVAIL
> 
> FREEEEEEEEEEEDOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMM


What?



Erik. said:


> Highlight of the World Cup coming up in just over 5 minutes time..


What?



Choke2Death said:


> Congrats to USA. They have really earned their way to the knockout stage. Portugal were never a really great team but right now they are just terrible and shouldn't make it in this form.
> 
> Until next time, Cristiano. enaldo


What?



Green Light said:


> JERMAINE JONES WITH THAT PRECISION DRONE STRIKE bama
> 
> 
> BRAVE WARRIOR DEMPSEY THE GOAT
> ...


What?



SuperSaucySausages said:


> America! Fuck Yeah! Here to score some motherfucking goals yeah!


What?



EGame said:


> RONALDO
> 
> RONALDO
> 
> IT'S SO CLOSE BRO. THE END IS NEAR.


What?



Gambit said:


> Fair play to USA they have played great here and deserve to go through. Still think Germany will beta them but if Belguim carry on playing badly they have a real chance at the Quarter finals


What?



₵ash®;35746354 said:


> Zusi you beautiful man. Good job!


What?


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

That's why I love football

Portugal + Math = Beautiful Love Story


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



pryme tyme said:


> Look at that fucking bs, Bradley get's shoved off the ball at mid field. Shameful missed call


Please call it both ways

Also, Germany has to actually win. They don't want another Ghana on their hands, people need to remember that.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Portugal still won't go through, their goal difference is -4. In fact, it won't surprise me if Germany and USA "compromise" to a draw. The Germans will still go through as group winners and USA will just be happy to qualify. Don't forget, Low used to be Klinsmann's assistant, expect a _gentlemen's agreement_.


I hate that shit but I can see Ghana somehow wrecking Portugal and deserving to go through while Germany and USA play hot potato for the last 10 min...


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

fpalm


Kabraxal said:


> All that is going to ring through heads til Thursday is "Why the fuck haven' tthey benched bradley... he can't deal with the pressure."


:reggie:reggie


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*









































































































Please Germany, let's draw


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> Please Germany, let's draw


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

USA WOATS


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



TNA Original said:


> fpalm
> 
> :reggie:reggie


When it went to his feet I called he was going to give the ball up like he did all game and it would tie the game. Anyone else on that ball and USA takes a break thursday. He has shown nothing to show he belongs on the pitch. If not for him though.. the game probably would have been a blowout for US. Some of his passes and attempts at attack were just laughable and someone else could have better served the US.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Extra time is fucking stupid, USA would have had this without it. FUCK. Such a gay ending.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Everyone in that group can still advance,the fuckery :lmao :lmao :duck :aryalol


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



TNA Original said:


> I think Germany will go on full "Wehrmacht" mode on the US team.


They should, if they want to show the world and everyone else that they mean business and intend to win the whole thing.

Unfortunately, I don't see Portugal annihilating Ghana since the latter have proved themselves to be no joke.



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> What?


Happily proven wrong. :

Things usually work out well when I go in pessimistic mode.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> TIE GAME??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOULD YOU SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU PUSSY ASS COWARD. 

You bandwagon on every player that does something good. 

Fight me you POS.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

I kinda feel bad for Silvestre Varela, the heat he will get on social network.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Catalanotto said:


> *Extra time is fucking stupid*, USA would have had this without it. FUCK. Such a gay ending.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

This World Cup never fails to entertain. Hell of game tbh.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Hmmm. Shame. I opened some tortilla chips to celebrate the US win. It was the closest thing to american I could find. 


Glad we saved the ronald tears for a better day tho.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Portugal still won't go through, their goal difference is -4. In fact, it won't surprise me if *Germany and USA "compromise"* to a draw. The Germans will still go through as group winners and USA will just be happy to qualify. Don't forget, Low used to be Klinsmann's assistant, expect a _gentlemen's agreement_.


Yeah, sounds likely...


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

So is this thread currently filled with love for USA or hate for Portugal?

It would be funny,if someone who doesnt even call the sport by its correct name won the whole thing and got to rename it and then Americans would correct Europeans by saying,its not football its soccer dumbass 8*D

Still I'm happy Portugal got a draw,go Ghana!


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Catalanotto said:


> Extra time is fucking stupid, USA would have had this without it. FUCK. Such a gay ending.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Choke2Death said:


> They should, if they want to show the world and everyone else that they mean business and intend to win the whole thing.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't see Portugal annihilating Ghana since the latter have proved themselves to be no joke.


Portugal will win 1-0 and Germany will win 1-0 :lol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



EGame said:


> WOULD YOU SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU PUSSY ASS COWARD.
> 
> You bandwagon on every player that does something good.
> 
> Fight me you POS.


:lmao

This lighten the mood. Kinda.......


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Choke2Death said:


> Unfortunately, I don't see Portugal annihilating Ghana since the latter have proved themselves to be no joke.


And the former seem to be embodying the term.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

lol @ nobody talking about the foul at mid field on Bradley, clearly got pushed off the ball. That was a missed call straight up. Portugal got a gift goal from Cameron and a gift goal from the refs.. what a lucky bunch of scrubs, bunch of pussies on portugal


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Positive things in this game to Portugal NT 

Not lose

Played better

William de Carvalho and Éder welcome to Portugal NT :cheer

Only two players get injured :side:


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

Epic ties in this group

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



TNA Original said:


>


I'm dealing with it just fine, thanks. I am glad we didn't lose, but, if time was stopped like it is in just about every other sport, it would have been a win for USA.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



pryme tyme said:


> lol @ nobody talking about the foul at mid field on Bradley, clearly got pushed off the ball. That was a missed call straight up. Portugal got a gift goal from Cameron and a gift goal from the refs.. what a lucky bunch of scrubs, bunch of pussies on portugal


Why aren't you talking about Beckerman's elbow then? Since you want to talk about non-calls


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



EGame said:


> WOULD YOU SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU PUSSY ASS COWARD.
> 
> You bandwagon on every player that does something good.
> 
> Fight me you POS.


FITE ME BENEATH THE STATUE OF LIBERTY M9 SO LADY LIBERTY CAN SEE ME WRECK YOU RITE DERE AND THEN

I'LL THEN WIPE MY BLOODY HANDS ON HER TOES

That is....

...if you even remember where the Statue of Liberty is located...

YOU CANADIAN-DWELLING FAKE AMERICAN. GO EAT A MOOSE


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Michael Bradley got lazy in the midfield, giving it away and leading to Ronaldo's run down the line. Unfortunate result and a big letdown, but time to move on. 

Don't see the USA really playing well against Germany but I suppose they could still fight to a draw.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Stinger Fan said:


> Why aren't you talking about Beckerman's elbow then? Since you want to talk about non-calls


If you think that's an elbow...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Stinger Fan said:


> Portugal will win 1-0 and Germany will win 1-0 :lol


Meh, I'll take it.  Portugal will be out of it sooner or later, at least they go out on the last day rather than being humiliated prematurely, a la Spain and England.



samizayn said:


> And the former seem to be embodying the term.


Can't disagree.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



pryme tyme said:


> lol @ nobody talking about the foul at mid field on Bradley, clearly got pushed off the ball. That was a missed call straight up. Portugal got a gift goal from Cameron and a *gift goal from the refs*.. what a lucky bunch of scrubs, bunch of pussies on portugal


?????

You guys should be left with one less player in the 1st half


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Stinger Fan said:


> Portugal will win 1-0 and Germany will win 1-0 :lol


Or german and US will both just wink wink lets tie and both go through.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Again... Watching Bradley playing.... :lol










All I can do is smile. It''s the only way I can cover my urge to strangle that fucker.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Catalanotto said:


> I'm dealing with it just fine, thanks. I am glad we didn't lose, but, if time was stopped like it is in just about every other sport, it would have been a win for USA.


Well the time wasted on pauses and random stuff is added up at the end to fill the wasted space,they would still play the same amount and the same thing would happen in the end


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Catalanotto said:


> I'm dealing with it just fine, thanks. I am glad we didn't lose, but, if time was stopped like it is in just about every other sport, it would have been a win for USA.


There is no extra time in sports like BasketBall or Rugby or other collective sports because when the game stops (injury or whatever), the time stops too which isn't the case in football hence the extra time.

It would be too easy other wise. My team is leading so I fake an injury by rolling on the pitch for ten fucking minutes.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*





Meanwhile backstage an angry US Fan vs. Varela


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



SóniaPortugal said:


> ?????
> 
> You guys should be left with one less player in the 1st half


An elbow in football










An elbow in basketball


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Klinsman just gonna give low a call after this


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



pryme tyme said:


> An elbow in football
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You Mean Elbow in Soccer/Football like this


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Hoping USA wins 2-0 and Ghana wins 3-0. Unrealistic I know but that would be the best case scenario. A tie between the US and Germany is probably the most likely outcome.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



pryme tyme said:


> An elbow in football
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Harden didn't need to flop on that LOL :harden


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Choke2Death said:


> *They should, if they want to show the world and everyone else that they mean business and intend to win the whole thing.
> *
> Unfortunately, I don't see Portugal annihilating Ghana since the latter have proved themselves to be no joke.


Not necessarily.

The first of that group have a draw that consist of teams like France, Colombia, Italy/Uruguay and likely Brasil.

On the other side of the draw you have Argentina and then only dark horses until the final: Belgium, Chile/Netherlands, Costa Rica, Mexico/Croatia

Is the reason why i want Chile to go at it full force tomorrow against Netherlands and why i find suspicious that Brasil play last being in the first group


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



pryme tyme said:


> If you think that's an elbow...


If you think that was a foul over Bradley ...








birthday_massacre said:


> Or german and US will both just wink wink lets tie and both go through.


Yah, but I'm more so saying that Portugal will get our hopes up just to crush us again. Very much like 12 years ago :lol


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



#Mark said:


> Hoping USA wins 2-0 and Ghana wins 3-0. Unrealistic I know but that would be the best case scenario. A tie between the US and Germany is probably the most likely outcome.


Mixed feelings for me. I wanted Ghana to advance. That would mean Germany has to crush USA while Ghana beat Portugal.

But on the other end, a USA win would be perfect for France. I'd rather face the USA in round of 8 than Germany even if right now, France looks like the strongest team.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

I'm over it now but yes, that was probably a foul on Bradley at mid field, got pushed off the ball. Shitty way to to give up a W but it wasn't the first bad call of the WC and it won't be the last. Just happened at a very inconvenient time.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> FITE ME BENEATH THE STATUE OF LIBERTY M9 SO LADY LIBERTY CAN SEE ME WRECK YOU RITE DERE AND THEN
> 
> I'LL THEN WIPE MY BLOODY HANDS ON HER TOES
> 
> ...


The fuck was that for? Man, I hate Portugal fans even more now.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



pryme tyme said:


> An elbow in football
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting but we are talking about Football
And he should be expelled 
Rules are rules


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Portugal scored at the absolute beginning & end of the game. Fuck me up the ass...................

It's alright. We still going to advance hopefully.

#BELIEVE #RISKEVERYTHING


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

#RISKEVERYTHING

0-0 draw Germany leggo :kobe


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Catalanotto said:


> Extra time is fucking stupid, USA would have had this without it. FUCK. Such a gay ending.


Lel, extra time is added in every match though. Based on solely performances, Ghana and Germany deserve to go through the most. Ghana and America will battle it out for second place in the group.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



chargebeam said:


> The fuck was that for? Man, I hate Portugal fans even more now.


He is not Portuguese


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> #RISKEVERYTHING
> 
> 0-0 draw Germany leggo :kobe


:lol fine fine.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Would love to see USA and Ghana get through, it's highly unlikely but much stranger things have happened.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

:lmao This world cup is too fucking much for me to handle.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Germany needs to destroy USA and Ghana needs to destroy Portugal,this is the dream people つ ◕_◕ ༽つ


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



asdf0501 said:


> Not necessarily.
> 
> The first of that group have a draw that consist of teams like France, Colombia, Italy/Uruguay and likely Brasil.
> 
> ...


Either way it goes, things will get harder in the quarter finals, so the 1st/2nd place doesn't make much of a difference beyond Round of 16. You've got dark horses and the top contenders on each side of the draw and nobody is looking like "weak" underdogs if faced with a tough challenge other than the Group H teams, Nigeria/Iran (whoever goes through) and Switzerland.

I wouldn't count Holland as dark horses, though. They are a great team and it should surprise no one if they make it to the final or even win the whole thing. Matter fact, they are my backup team if Germany don't make it.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

I have no problem when a team out classes the US but the thing that pisses me off is Portugal was just complete shite the whole game. They got gifted both of their goals and got beat in both time of possession and shots on goal by a good amount. Even Ronaldo squandered a 1 on 1 opportunity. They completely deserved to lose this game but the football gods smiled upon them today. Sometime it's better to be lucky then good I guess


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

i'm still speechless about that ending. wow. though both Germany and US advance with a draw on thursday....could we see them both not come out full strength and just play a friendly kinda game in the event they both advance?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Ragin Cajun said:


> could we see them both not come out full strength and just play a friendly kinda game in the event they both advance?


Yes please. 

@Germany: I know I was talking shit about you all, but ahhhh, no hard feelings alright!?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



SuperSaucySausages said:


> Would love to see USA and Ghana get through, it's highly unlikely but much stranger things have happened.


Well, if Ghana playe more like they did against Germany and Portugal is Portugal... it's possible the US sneaks a win and Ghana just gets anough goals to edge out that goal difference. But it would all be done to a scoreless game for the Germans.

Actually, if it goes 1-1 in USA/Germany that would force Ghana to have to just pepper the goal with shots.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



pryme tyme said:


> I have no problem when a team out classes the US but the thing that pisses me off is Portugal was just complete shite the whole game. They got gifted both of their goals and got beat in both time of possession and shots on goal by a good amount. Even Ronaldo squandered a 1 on 1 opportunity. They completely deserved to lose this game but the football gods smiled upon them today. Sometime it's better to be lucky then good I guess


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Portugal will not pass the group stage, it took a miracle

But many people here have to learn that this is football

I hope this World Cup serves to USA began interested in this sport


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Stinger Fan said:


> *BOO FUCKING HOO BECKERMAN ELBOWED HIM, WATCH!*


Yeah your right clearly an elbow


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



pryme tyme said:


> Yeah your right clearly an elbow


And you're right, Portugal got destroyed on shots and possession ... 









Move along


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



pryme tyme said:


> I have no problem when a team out classes the US but the thing that pisses me off is Portugal was just complete shite the whole game. They got gifted both of their goals and got beat in both time of possession and shots on goal by a good amount. Even Ronaldo squandered a 1 on 1 opportunity. They completely deserved to lose this game but the football gods smiled upon them today. Sometime it's better to be lucky then good I guess



Portugal had more possession of the ball

But what you wrote can happen 

Welcome to Football world


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



SóniaPortugal said:


> Portugal will not pass the group stage, it took a miracle
> 
> But many people here have to learn that this is football
> 
> I hope this World Cup serves to USA began interested in this sport


I think Portugal will advance now. Germany is too strong. 

Portugal messed up terribly 2 times now, no way they make it 3 against Ghana.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



pryme tyme said:


> I have no problem when a team out classes the US but the thing that pisses me off is Portugal was just complete shite the whole game. They got gifted both of their goals and got beat in both time of possession and shots on goal by a good amount. Even Ronaldo squandered a 1 on 1 opportunity. They completely deserved to lose this game but the football gods smiled upon them today. Sometime it's better to be lucky then good I guess


Neither team was great in this game. As far as Portugal's goals being gifted, the first (from the replay I saw since I missed the first 15 minutes), Nani was left unmarked and capitalized. That happens all the time in all sports. The second goal was legit. Bradley got lazy in the midfield and gave it away. Ronaldo made a great run and Varela got left in the box and Howard had no chance to stop it. 

USA got a bit of a lucky bounce on Dempsey's goal as he just kind of stomach'd that ball in. Jones' goal was class though. Absolute screamer.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Kabraxal said:


> Well, if Ghana playe more like they did against Germany and Portugal is Portugal... it's possible the US sneaks a win and Ghana just gets anough goals to edge out that goal difference. But it would all be done to a scoreless game for the Germans.
> 
> Actually, if it goes 1-1 in USA/Germany that would force Ghana to have to just pepper the goal with shots.


They kick off at the same time the last round of games due to things like this. So teams cannot set out knowing what the other results are. All USA and Germany have to do is play to a draw to both go through. That would be shit though if they both turned up and didn't try to beat each other.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



pryme tyme said:


> I have no problem when a team out classes the US but the thing that pisses me off is Portugal was just complete shite the whole game. They got gifted both of their goals and got beat in both time of possession and shots on goal by a good amount. Even Ronaldo squandered a 1 on 1 opportunity. They completely deserved to lose this game but the football gods smiled upon them today. Sometime it's better to be lucky then good I guess


Not to mention on the last goal they just said screw it and pushed Bradley off the ball and of course the ref didn't call the foul and they got a goal.


If the refs called that foul the USA would have won.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Ghana went blow for blow with the Germans, I think we look at that and say, fuck it let's do it


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Still a chance for Ghana :mark:

Fun to watch and probably second best in this group + they have one of the GOATS.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Not sure if I can survive 1 more game watching Bradley....

:lol Oh. My. Fucking. God.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Choke2Death said:


> Either way it goes, things will get harder in the quarter finals, so the 1st/2nd place doesn't make much of a difference beyond Round of 16. You've got dark horses and the top contenders on each side of the draw and nobody is looking like "weak" underdogs if faced with a tough challenge other than the Group H teams, Nigeria/Iran (whoever goes through) and Switzerland.
> 
> I wouldn't count Holland as dark horses, though. They are a great team and it should surprise no one if they make it to the final or even win the whole thing. Matter fact, they are my backup team if Germany don't make it.


Here's what gonna happen :

France will beat I don't care who in 1/8, then they'll go on to send Germany home in 1/4. They'll then likely face Brazil and france will show the world that they don't need Zidane to embarass Brazil. In the Finals, I'd love to see France shit all over Italy for a sweet revenge but Italy likely won't make it that far (they'll probably get their asses kicked against Uruguay :suarez1). Netherlands would be a perfect opponent then, since they always choke in Finals. France wins, Benzema best scorer & player and goes on to win the Ballon d'Or.....

I red all of this in a cup of tea


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

*Us, Ghana after late goal *


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Stinger Fan said:


>


Bro wtf? Don't post autoplays, I know u just edited your post


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Well, both Germany and USA need a point to advance as winners and runners-up respectively, so yeah, Leow and Klinsmann to make love and play for a draw.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Quoting a video with autoplay asking not to post autoplays :kobe


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



pryme tyme said:


> Bro wtf? Don't post autoplays, I know u just edited your post


Editing my post is incredibly lame. Almost as lame as trying to lie on a forum :lol Only 1 stat favored USA which was corners

Get over it


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Fanjawi said:


> *Us, Ghana after Ronaldo's goal *



Suarez if Ghana advance


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



SuperSaucySausages said:


> They kick off at the same time the last round of games due to things like this. So teams cannot set out knowing what the other results are. All USA and Germany have to do is play to a draw to both go through. That would be shit though if they both turned up and didn't try to beat each other.


I'm sure they have ways of finding it out. But you know going in for both Portugal and Ghana it's all about scoring... both Germany and USA are going to be "just don't let a score in". Which makes the draw the most likely outcome. Neither team is going to apply a lot of pressure and chance getting burned on a counter than having to scramble to keep more out while still score.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



EGame said:


> I think Portugal will advance now. Germany is too strong.
> 
> Portugal messed up terribly 2 times now, no way they make it 3 against Ghana.


I would love that to happen 
But Portugal is bad physically 
We have 5 injured players (in two games)

All people worried about Ronaldo, but at this rate all Portugal NT get injured, and he ends up alone in field :side:


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Helmsley said:


> Quoting a video with autoplay asking not to post autoplays :kobe


For the record, I didn't post that. He's just being a crybaby because they didn't win


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Fanjawi said:


> *Us, Ghana after Ronaldo's goal *


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



SóniaPortugal said:


> I would love that to happen
> But Portugal is bad physically
> We have 5 injured players (in two games)
> 
> All people worried about Ronaldo, but at this rate all Portugal NT get injured, and he ends up alone in field :side:


He pretty much beat Sweden by himself. Maybe he can do the same with Ghana. :cheer


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



EGame said:


> He pretty much beat Sweden by himself. Maybe he can do the same with Ghana. :cheer


It can happen 
Stranger things have happened in football


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Hmm, I thought Ronaldo scored the late goal, but whatever, thanks Portugal haha


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Stinger Fan said:


> For the record, I didn't post that. He's just being a crybaby because they didn't win


Nope he posted it and pm'd it to me. What a troll, why you trying to lie?


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Fanjawi said:


> Hmm, I thought Ronaldo scored the late goal, but whatever, thanks Portugal haha


He made a stunning assist tbh :draper2


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



pryme tyme said:


> Nope he posted it and pm'd it to me. What a troll, why you trying to lie?


:lol You're trying so hard its so sad. Can't admit to his own team possibly just not being good enough. What a shitty attitude to have,grow up troll


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

US and Germany please make an agreement to sit on the ball, make orange slices, kill the clock, take the 0-0 draw, and both advance.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Go for the win USA you WOATS!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



₵ash®;35748882 said:


> US and Germany please make an agreement to sit on the ball, make orange slices, kill the clock, take the 0-0 draw, and both advance.


Remember a few years ago when Spain passed the ball around for the final 20 minutes against I think Chile :lol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



SóniaPortugal said:


>


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

I almost started crying until I saw Portugal has scored. Germany will play their full power to keep their momentum up, because if they just play a boring game they might not be as inspired to play well the next one.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



PM From Stinger Fan said:


> I explain how life works while I'm inside you. You love when I'm in you because of how good it feels plus also you get a beautiful lesson.


Stop pm'ing me, I'm reporting you to a mod


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



pryme tyme said:


> Stop pm'ing me, I'm reporting you to a mod


:lol 

You can't even troll properly


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Stinger Fan said:


> Remember a few years ago when Spain passed the ball around for the final 20 minutes against I think Chile :lol


Yes. This needs to be the plan. Except make it 90 minutes. Notify Germany right away.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



chargebeam said:


> The fuck was that for? Man, I hate Portugal fans even more now.


Woah, let's not get too hasty there eh



SóniaPortugal said:


> He is not Portuguese


Don't be like that bb

What if I said I know all the words to the GOAT Portuguese song?






I'd have to be considered like what, maybe 5% Portuguese because of that :shrug


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



₵ash®;35748882 said:


> US and Germany please make an agreement to sit on the ball, make orange slices, kill the clock, take the 0-0 draw, and both advance.


It is what will happen
Coaches are friends


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Stinger Fan said:


> :lol
> 
> You can't even troll properly





PM From Stinger Fan said:


> I'm inside of you all for at least 25 minutes today and we are in France. Happy Valentines Day. I love you. I am eternal.


Reported. Seriously stop pm'ing me it stopped being funny. Posting them here so everyone can see what kind of weird shit this guy is sending me


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Woah, let's not get too hasty there eh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL You are fun


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



pryme tyme said:


> Reported. Seriously stop pm'ing me it stopped being funny. Posting them here so everyone can see what kind of weird shit this guy is sending me


Don't worry, I already reported you


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



SóniaPortugal said:


> It is what will happen
> Coaches are friends


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Stinger Fan said:


> Don't worry, I already reported you


What a fucking troll. He's seriously sent me 9 pm's of creepy shit



PM From Stinger Fan said:


> "Let me handle you," I whisper softly into your skin. You go "Yes". We move in unison and also we kiss a lot very quickly a few times.





PM From Stinger Fan said:


> Time to play, my darling. Touch my body. I'll touch yours too also. The room smells beautiful and our lives are entangled as we french kiss.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

So of course all the third games are Monday through Thursday and I just happen to have to work 12hr shifts those days... fuck!


So who do you guys got tomorrow? 

Netherlands/Chile is a toss up.
I got the Socceroos beating Spain.
Croatia edging Mexico.
And Brazil thrashing Cameroon.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

that pretty mothafucka ronaldo


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



> pryme tyme said:
> 
> 
> > What a fucking troll. He's seriously sent me 9 pm's of creepy shit
> ...












And with that, this is enough internet for me today........


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

I'n not looking at any more of these. I hope you get banned for spamming my pm's



PM From Stinger Fan said:


> We both lay sprawled out on a good rug. You're wearing a t-shirt and I say "Let's love" then we make good love until 6. We started at 4:30.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



₵ash®;35749338 said:


> And with that, this is enough internet for me today........


You actually believe that was me?lol


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

You are both annoying


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

I don't know what to believe. I'm just getting the hell out of here :lol


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



nikola123 said:


> You are both annoying


Yah, its run its course a long time ago.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Stop you WOATS!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

FIVE STAR THREAD SRS


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

So Australia - Spain tommorow,will either of them even bother xD


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

*Stop it right now.... total fucking shoot.*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

This thread makes me worried for mankind.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Fine


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



pryme tyme said:


> Is that why your still sending me creepy pm's? He just keeps sending pm's and playing dumb in this thread, total troll tactic.


So report him,dont post it here


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



nikola123 said:


> So Australia - Spain tommorow,will either of them even bother xD


The Aussies most certainly will. I expect a much changed Spain, most of the bench warmers playing.

No Cahill hurts Australia tremendously.

My predictions - 

Netherlands 2-1 Chile
Spain 3-0 Australia
Brazil 3-1 Cameroon
Croatia 2-1 Mexico


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> The Aussies most certainly will. I expect a much changed Spain, most of the bench warmers playing.
> 
> No Cahill hurts Australia tremendously.
> 
> ...


I imagine no goal will go celebrated xD
Well who knows,maybe its just the kind of person I am but knowing I am done either way I rly wouldnt put any joy in that match.

Fine,lemme throw out my predictions

Netherlands 3 - 1 Chile
Spain 2 - 1 Australia
Brazil 3 - 0 Cameroon
Croatia 2 - 1 Mexico (I rly rly rly want Croatia to win but I am scared xD )


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Netherlands 1-1 Chile
Spain 2-1 Australia
Brazil 4-0 Cameroon
Croatia 0-1 Mexico

I'll be surprised if Cameroon even scores. The worst team in the Cup bar none.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Helmsley said:


> This thread makes me worried for mankind.












mr. socko voice - "don't you worry about me Helmsley!"


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

How hilarious would it be if Portugal go through on GD and then go on to win the whole thing. :lol A last minute goal making all the difference in the world. Like an extended version of Real Madrid's comeback in the CL final this year.

I don't usually predict but here's what I'm expecting:

Holland 2-1 Chile
Spain vs Aussie (who cares but I'll go for 1-1)
Mexico 3-1 Croatia
Brazil 3-0 Cameroon



pryme tyme said:


> I'n not looking at any more of these. I hope you get banned for spamming my pm's


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Chile to win by a few against Holland.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Germany and Ghana have taken turns doing their part in eliminating USA in each of the previous four World Cups:

1998 - Germany in same group as USA, deals them first loss of three, USA out in group stage.
2002 - Germany beats USA in quarterfinals.
2006 - Ghana in same group as USA, Ghana wins the final group matchup vs. USA to advance and eliminates USA.
2010 - Ghana beats USA in round of 16.
2014 - Both Germany and Ghana advancing, eliminating USA in the process??? :taker

I'd love for Germany and USA to buddy up and take a draw, but I think Germany knows they can advance without USA's help rather easily, and would just as easily show their former manager the boot and return to form with a convincing win.

Will have to root for Portugal to beat Ghana in a closely contested game (or a draw would suffice). Best possible scenario is beat Germany and play the Group H runner-up but I have no faith in that occurring. That ship sailed with 30 seconds to go in stoppage time.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*










https://v.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/E27B9DE6D51092664624945467392_27da15152d3.0.4.6219246420726660503.mp4?versionId=u6qMgIF_AqsK7MqZUK0_bWpZrZv7qGHL

:lmao


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Telos said:


> Germany and Ghana have taken turns doing their part in eliminating USA in each of the previous four World Cups:
> 
> 1998 - Germany in same group as USA, deals them first loss of three, USA out in group stage.
> 2002 - Germany beats USA in quarterfinals.
> ...


Fuck that completely. I hope Klose plays and dons the fuck out of them.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Waffelz said:


> Fuck that completely. I hope Klose plays and dons the fuck out of them.


ositivity

Alrighty then!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Final Predictions:
Group A (*Brazil 1st, Mexico 2nd,* Croatia 3rd, Cameroon 4th)
*Cameroon 0-2 Brazil *
Cameroon suck
*Croatia 1-1 Mexico*
Mexico will get an early lead park the bus and Croatia's come back will be too late and SuperOchoa

Group B (*Netherlands 1st, Chile 2nd,* Spain 3rd, Australia 4th)
*Australia 1-2 Spain*
The Aussies will put up a good fight but Spain will somehow rally
*Netherlands 2-1 Chile*
Netherlands will barely edge this

Group C (*Colombia 1st, Ivory Coast 2nd,* Japan 3rd, Greece 4th)
*Greece 0-2 Ivory Coast*
Greece suck
*Japan 1-2 Colombia*
Colombia should take this

Group D (*Costa Rica 1st, Italy 2nd,* Uruguay 3rd, England 4th)
*Costa Rica 1-1 England*
England are dire but will start well and fade and Costa Rica will dent their hopes of a draw
*Italy 2-2 Uruguay* 
Thriller game with Italy barely holding on at the end

Group E (*France 1st, Switzerland 2nd,* Ecuador 3rd, Honduras 4th)
*Honduras 1-2 Switzerland*
The Swiss should have this
*Ecuador 0-3 France*
France are fucking quality

Group F (*Argentina 1st, Nigeria 2nd,* Bosnia 3rd, Iran 4th)
*Nigeria 0-1 Argentina*
Argentina are better than us. Not even Enyeama will be enough
*Bosnia 1-0 Iran*
Bosnia will finally huff and puff and break the deadlock late

Group G (*Germany 1st, Ghana 2nd,* USA 3rd, Portugal 4th)
*USA 0-2 Germany*
Germany are just too classy IMO and they won't let another slip-up like the Ghana game happen
*Portugal 1-2 Ghana*
Portugal will get caught pushing for goals and Gyan will break American hearts 

Group H (*Belgium 1st, Algeria 2nd,* Russia 3rd, South Korea 4th)
*Algeria 1-1 Russia*
Bore draw
*South Korea 0-1 Belgium*
Bore win


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Telos said:


> ositivity
> 
> Alrighty then!


:lol

I don't hate 'merica, I swear.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

The US have put themselves in an interesting situation to say the least. I wouldn't completely count out a colluded US-Germany draw. Germnay would surely win the group and the US would be happy just to advance. The selling point for Germany would be that they get to rest their players for the round of 16 and also not risk injuries or potential match suspensions.

If Germany isn't down I'm going to have to root for Portugal based on goal differential fpalm


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Ronaldo's going home :lmao.

Jurgen and Jogi to do each other a favour.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

"There's no such call," Klinsmann said, when asked how he would respond if Loew telephoned him to request a mutually beneficial tie. "Jogi is doing his job and I'm doing my job. I'm going to do everything to get to the round of 16. That's what I'm going to do. There's no time to have friendship calls. It's about business now."


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

*My Predictions*

Netherlands 3-1 Chile
Spain 1-1 Australia
Brazil 3-0 Cameroon
Croatia 1-2 Mexico


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

I wouldn't expect Germany to "compromise" anyway. That would be so soft. It's still a chance for US to advance even with a loss against them.










> Even a defeat against Germany could still allow the United States to progress, though then they're leaving their fortunes entirely in the hands of Portugal and Ghana. This is where things start to get a little complicated. Here are all the scenarios if the U.S. loses:
> 
> * If Portugal and Ghana draw, the United States will progress in second place.
> 
> ...


I believe that we will win!










Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

While even if Germany loses its almost impossible for it to not go further unless Ghana and Portugal make a deal and just let one of them pump the other with a huge goal difference


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Waffelz said:


> Chile to win by a few against Holland.


Hopefully. Wining the group is a MUST.

No Van Persie is big for us, specially because he's a great header. With the same defensive set up we played against Spain we should be able to stop Robben a bit and Sneijder has been average so far. Their defense is vulnerable so i expect big games from Sanchez and Vargas tomorrow.

Biggest worry is not losing Aranguiz and/or Vidal for the next round


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



nikola123 said:


> While even if Germany loses its almost impossible for it to not go further unless Ghana and Portugal make a deal and just let one of them pump the other with a huge goal difference


Ghana only really needs the one. Portugal realistically needs 3. If Ghana's defense holds they should get that. I do feel that if they go 2 goals behind they might give up (I know it seems stupid but they're an African team and as an African I assure you the players have weak mentalities and tend to give up easily, the game goes beyond them expect a drubbing). That being said Ghana have a good defensive and offensive balance so I can't see Portugal pulling away. Portugal will be desperate from the start and Ghana will be looking to punish that.
USA will probably be on the defensive but I think Germany will be able to breach it. There are many interesting story lines developing here.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Belgium/Russia was pretty shit, Russia unlucky too.

Portugal :lol


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Is it just me or is goal differential a stupid tie breaker? Garbage time goals make it kinda illegitimate, it should be head to head wins. If two teams finish with the same amount of points then whoever won the head to head match between the two should win the tie breaker, if it was a draw then it should defer to goal differential.

Stupid if Ghana and US both end up 1-1-1 and Ghana advances because they scored 1 more goal but they lost the head to head match up.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



pryme tyme said:


> Is it just me or is goal differential a stupid tie breaker? Garbage time goals make it kinda illegitimate, it should be head to head wins. If two teams finish with the same amount of points then whoever won the head to head match between the two should win the tie breaker, if it was a draw then it should defer to goal differential.
> 
> Stupid if Ghana and US both end up 1-1-1 and Ghana advances because they scored 1 more goal but they lost the head to head match up.


The aim of the game is to score as many goals as possible and win. Goal difference most accurately reflects this aim so not its the best tiebreaker IMO. Encourages teams not to park the bus and go for it.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

every single preview article I read said the best case scenario for the USA would be if Germany was already qualified heading into the third match. Not the case. Germany will be putting out their full roster and the USA is going to have to earn it. Which I guess is the best way to do it.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

On the subject of goal difference, somebody predicted a few pages back for Argentina to beat Nigeria 1-0 and Bosnia beat Iran 1-0. That made me think, what if the former happens but Iran beats Bosnia 1-0? Both Iran and Nigeria will have 4 points with 1-1 in goals scored and conceded. They also can't use head to head since they got 0-0 against each other.

Have they made a statement in regards to this possible controversy? It would be stupid if they chose who advances "the lottery way".


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

^ Its essentially done by picking a name out of a hat. 



pryme tyme said:


> Is it just me or is goal differential a stupid tie breaker? Garbage time goals make it kinda illegitimate, it should be head to head wins. If two teams finish with the same amount of points then whoever won the head to head match between the two should win the tie breaker, if it was a draw then it should defer to goal differential.
> 
> Stupid if Ghana and US both end up 1-1-1 and Ghana advances because they scored 1 more goal but they lost the head to head match up.


There is no such thing as garbage time in a football match. You have to play for the full 90. Its not like basketball etc where you can lift the foot off and play your shite players in the last quarter if its a blowout. It encourages attacking play.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Choke2Death said:


> On the subject of goal difference, somebody predicted a few pages back for Argentina to beat Nigeria 1-0 and Bosnia beat Iran 1-0. That made me think, what if the former happens but Iran beats Bosnia 1-0? Both Iran and Nigeria will have 4 points with 1-1 in goals scored and conceded. They also can't use head to head since they got 0-0 against each other.
> 
> Have they made a statement in regards to this possible controversy? It would be stupid if they chose who advances "the lottery way".


It goes:
Geatest number of points obtained in all the group matches then
Goal difference in the group matches then
Greatest number of goals scored in the group matches then
Goal difference resulting from the group matches between the teams concerned then
Greater number of goals scored in all group matches between the teams concerned then
Drawing of lots by the FIFA Organizing Committee

Your scenario would have Nigeria 4 Points GD +0 GS: 1 GA: 1 and Iran 4 Points GD: +0 GS: 1 GA: 1
Lots it would be (so don't fuck this up Bosnia)


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



pryme tyme said:


> Is it just me or is goal differential a stupid tie breaker? Garbage time goals make it kinda illegitimate, it should be head to head wins. If two teams finish with the same amount of points then whoever won the head to head match between the two should win the tie breaker, if it was a draw then it should defer to goal differential.
> 
> Stupid if Ghana and US both end up 1-1-1 and Ghana advances because they scored 1 more goal but they lost the head to head match up.


Nope is a perfect method and works a hell of lot better than head to head. As mentioned the whole aim of the game is to score as much goals possible in the alloted time. The whole test should be over who performed better as a whole over the 3 games not who performed better over 1 game against a particular team.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Rush said:


> ^ Its essentially done by picking a name out of a hat.
> 
> 
> 
> *There is no such thing as garbage time in a football match.* You have to play for the full 90. Its not like basketball etc where you can lift the foot off and play your shite players in the last quarter if its a blowout. It encourages attacking play.


That's just flat out not true, if a team can get a significant lead then the rest of the game can absolutely become garbage time. If a team has a 3-0 lead in the 70th minute for example a lot of teams will get mentally defeated and stop putting in the effort to get back and/or pressure the ball, the final 20+ minutes can easily become garbage time. When a game get's away from a team they can start conceding goals left and right once the score starts to get out of hand, the outcome of the games should outweigh the number of goals scored as a primary tiebreaker. Goal differential should only be deferred to if the result of the match was a draw.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



pryme tyme said:


> Is it just me or is goal differential a stupid tie breaker? *Garbage time goals* make it kinda illegitimate, it should be head to head wins. If two teams finish with the same amount of points then whoever won the head to head match between the two should win the tie breaker, if it was a draw then it should defer to goal differential.
> 
> Stupid if Ghana and US both end up 1-1-1 and Ghana advances because they scored 1 more goal but they lost the head to head match up.


Also wtf is a garbage time goal? :lol


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



pryme tyme said:


> That's just flat out not true, if a team can get a significant lead then the rest of the game can absolutely become garbage time. If a team has a 3-0 lead in the 70th minute for example a lot of teams will get mentally defeated and stop putting in the effort to get back and/or pressure the ball, the final 20+ minutes can easily become garbage time. When a game get's away from a team they can start conceding goals left and right once the score starts to get out of hand, the outcome of the games should outweigh the number of goals scored as a primary tiebreaker. Goal differential should only be deferred to if the result of the match was a draw.


The aim of a game is to score as many goals as possible. Who gives a shit if your opponent is demoralized? Punish them for their errors. H2H is a stupid tiebreaker as it just encourages parking the bus if a team has gotten a certain result before.
If GD was not used epic moments like Anfield 89, QPR 2-3 City would be rendered useless. GD also keeps teams from getting demoralized. Watch Korea vs. Algeria yesterday. Korea kept going for it despite being 3-0 down at half time because that 1 less negative GD from the match still gives them a realistic chance. They have something to fight for. If H2H was used they would be packing their bags ready to go home.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



CGS said:


> Nope is a perfect method and works a hell of lot better than head to head.* As mentioned the whole aim of the game is to score as much goals possible in the alloted time*. The whole test should be over who performed better as a whole over the 3 games not who performed better over 1 game against a particular team.


To an extent yes, but the goal of any game should be WINNING over scoring. Outcomes of games determine which team is better, not the amount of goals scored in group play. Hypothetically Ghana would advance over the US if they had 1 better goal differential even though they lost to the team they're tied with head to head, that's retarded. Goal differential should be the secondary tie breaker after head to head wins.

What better tiebreaker is there then a fucking game between the two teams that are tied? Sorry if I'm trying to translate contemporary American sports logic to antiquated international football. Scoring more goals > Winning, yeah no flawed logic there :lol


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



pryme tyme said:


> To an extent yes, but the goal of any game should be WINNING. Scoring more goals then your opponent, wins and losses should take precedent. Outcomes of games determine which team is better, not the amount of goals scored in group play. Hypothetically Ghana would advance over the US if they had 1 better goal differential even though they lost to the team they're tied with head to head, that's retarded. Goal differential should be the secondary tie breaker after head to head wins.
> 
> What better tiebreaker is there then a fucking game between the two teams that are tied? Sorry if I'm trying to translate contemporary American sports logic to antiquated international football. Scoring more goals > Winning, yeah no flawed logic there :lol


You're basically just saying this because GD puts USA in a position of risk 
The aim of the game is to score as many goals as possible because teams WIN when they OUTSCORE their opponents so therefore teams are REWARDED for OUTSCORING their opponents via Goal Difference. You win by SCORING MORE GOALS. Goals win games. A team could be the best team in their group but have 1 anomaly where they play bad and have over 4x the amount of GD but they should be eliminated based on 1 fluke game? That's hypothetical but the point stands.
Goal Difference is in place for a reason. That's to encourage the aim of the game


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

The goal of the game is to win, but when a team actually wins vs another team, that win is irrelevant because they have one bad game and get body bagged by Spain or something?

So a team losses to Argentina 3-1, another loses 5-0 but beat the team who lost 3-1, but because they each drew vs that 4th team, the team that lost in the head to head is the better team? Don't follow that logic.

Stoppage time is pretty silly also to an American perspective. As are ties for the most part. Should just get rid of draws all together and make it first goal wins(fuck shoot outs), who the fuck cares if the game goes 8 hours, that's part of what makes epic games.

Not gonna argue, just stating my perspectives.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



pryme tyme said:


> That's just flat out not true, if a team can get a significant lead then the rest of the game can absolutely become garbage time. If a team has a 3-0 lead in the 70th minute for example a lot of teams will get mentally defeated and stop putting in the effort to get back and/or pressure the ball, the final 20+ minutes can easily become garbage time. When a game get's away from a team they can start conceding goals left and right once the score starts to get out of hand, the outcome of the games should outweigh the number of goals scored as a primary tiebreaker. Goal differential should only be deferred to if the result of the match was a draw.


No, its true BECAUSE of the nature of goal difference. It makes that last bit of the game worth something. Additionally plenty of teams have come back from being 3 goals down. Outcomes of games are the primary tiebreaker. You know, you get points for winning/drawing, whoever's ahead on points goes through...



pryme tyme said:


> To an extent yes, but the goal of any game should be WINNING over scoring. Outcomes of games determine which team is better, not the amount of goals scored in group play. Hypothetically Ghana would advance over the US if they had 1 better goal differential even though they lost to the team they're tied with head to head, that's retarded. Goal differential should be the secondary tie breaker after head to head wins.
> 
> What better tiebreaker is there then a fucking game between the two teams that are tied? Sorry if I'm trying to translate contemporary American sports logic to antiquated international football. Scoring more goals > Winning, yeah no flawed logic there :lol


The goal of any game is winning. Hence why the team who has the most points goes through. Then it goes via how many goals in all the games ie a truer indication of performance. fucking Americans :banderas


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

My Debate League topic right now is Head to Head v Goal Difference and I'd just like to say this is all jolly amusing.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Really, goal differential just means you run up the score on shitty teams, great sportsmanship there. Despite what's happened in this World Cup, some regions of the world should not get as many representations as they get, and host countries should not automatically get in. Fucking Qatar belongs in the WC my ass.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Hoopy Frood said:


> Really, goal differential just means you run up the score on shitty teams, *great sportsmanship there*.


What are they supposed to do? Stop trying if they go 2 goals up?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



pryme tyme said:


> That's just flat out not true, if a team can get a significant lead then the rest of the game can absolutely become garbage time. If a team has a 3-0 lead in the 70th minute for example a lot of teams will get mentally defeated and stop putting in the effort to get back and/or pressure the ball, the final 20+ minutes can easily become garbage time. When a game get's away from a team they can start conceding goals left and right once the score starts to get out of hand, the outcome of the games should outweigh the number of goals scored as a primary tiebreaker. Goal differential should only be deferred to if the result of the match was a draw.


Then that's down to the team to let their guard down. There has been times when teams have come from 3/4 down and made a comeback in the space of 10-20 minutes. It will only become garbage time if the other team allow it to become that way. In essence though it's really not.



pryme tyme said:


> To an extent yes, but the goal of any game should be WINNING over scoring. Outcomes of games determine which team is better, not the amount of goals scored in group play. Hypothetically Ghana would advance over the US if they had 1 better goal differential even though they lost to the team they're tied with head to head, that's retarded. Goal differential should be the secondary tie breaker after head to head wins.
> 
> What better tiebreaker is there then a fucking game between the two teams that are tied? Sorry if I'm trying to translate contemporary American sports logic to antiquated international football. Scoring more goals > Winning, yeah no flawed logic there :lol


Scoring more goals against your opposition while conceded less shows that one team over the course of a period has played the game better though that's the thing. if one teams beats another 3-0 or another team beats that same team 2-0 and they go on to draw it's still clear that one team had performed at a higher level over the period and thus have more claim to advance too the next stage.

Edit

Styles and Curry must be loving this right now :lmao


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Curry said:


> What are they supposed to do? Stop trying if they go 2 goals up?


Pull their starters and just play ball control? It's a common tactic in American sports when up big against drastically inferior opponents.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Hoopy Frood said:


> Really, *goal differential just means you run up the score on shitty teams*, great sportsmanship there. Despite what's happened in this World Cup, some regions of the world should not get as many representations as they get, and host countries should not automatically get in. Fucking Qatar belongs in the WC my ass.


Portugal is such a shitty team right? 
And again I say they are professionals. Oh running up the score against a weaker team? Yeah so mean. FFS fpalm
Asia: 4 Spots 
Africa: 5 Spots
North America: 4 Spots
South America: 6 Spots
Europe: 13 Spots
Seems about right to me.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Hoopy Frood said:


> Pull their starters and just play ball control? It's a common tactic in American sports when up big against drastically inferior opponents.


So rather than giving the other team a chance to work on their play against a big team you want to take the piss out of the inferior opponent by acting like they're not even worth your time?



CGS said:


> Styles and Curry must be loving this right now :lmao


People are saying all the sensible things I was gonna end up saying and now I'll have to phrase it all weirdly so it doesn't look like I'm plagiarising :lol


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Hoopy Frood said:


> Pull their starters and just play ball control? It's a common tactic in American sports when up big against drastically inferior opponents.


Which renders the game meaningless and causes the issue of garbage time. You also can't pull your starters in a football game. Why are Americans so bad at comprehension? This is a complete non issue and is only coming about b/c you guys bottled it against Portugal.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Hoopy Frood said:


> Pull their starters and just play ball control? It's a common tactic in *American sports* when up big against drastically inferior opponents.


Fucking hell. I'm glad football/soccer isn't like American sports. Plus that's an even bigger insult than flat out pumping a team.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

The only reason people are bitching about GD is because USA couldn't get the job done against Portugal and Ghana are in a good position to beat them via this method. Had the roles been reversed I bet you wouldn't hear a single complaint about GD.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Should Spain have played a weakened team against Chile? What about Germany against Ghana? 

Because you know one team is clearly more inferior than the other.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

I've said all along I'm talking about this purely from an American perspective :draper2

We're bitching because it's a foreign system to our perspective. It's different to what we're used to, and what's always worked for us in the States. Head to head seems pretty intuitive. And if they think not, they just make it a double elimination tournament or a best of 5 or 7 series.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Just because you're American doesn't mean you have to be wrong (Y)


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Another Scenario as to why H2H is flawed:
Team A wins 5-0 in the first match, 5-0 in the second match, dominates the third match and loses the game 1-0 through a 91st minute deflection.
Team B wins the first match 1-0 via a dubious penalty, loses the second game 6-0 and then beats Team A 1-0 thanks to a 91st minute deflection in the third match.
Team B goes through/wins the group via H2H. Fair or Scandalous?


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

I'm not going to keep arguing, Scoring more goals in group play > Winning. That's flawed logic, just because things have been that way for a long time doesn't make that logic any less antiquated or flawed. There's a reason the expression goes "Play to win", wins and losses should always take precedent over scoring. If you subscribe to that logic then you believe a team with 1 better goal differential in group play is more deserving of advancing then the team who won the head-to-head match between the two teams that are tied.

Go ask 10 random people what's more important in sports, winning head-to-head or scoring. 10/10 are going to tell you winning. Every other major sport on the face of the Earth put's winning over scoring, but all those other sports have the flawed logic right? :lol


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



pryme tyme said:


> I'm not going to keep arguing, *Scoring more goals in group play > Winning*. That's flawed logic, just because things have been that way for a long time doesn't make that logic any less antiquated or flawed. There's a reason the expression goes "Play to win", wins and losses should always take precedent over scoring. If you subscribe to that logic then* you believe a team with 1 better goal differential in group play is more deserving of advancing then the team who won the head-to-head match between the two teams that are tied.*
> 
> Go ask 10 random people what's more important in sports, winning head-to-head or scoring. 10/10 are going to tell you winning. Every other major sport on the face of the Earth put's winning over scoring, but all those other sports have the flawed logic right? :lol


Pray tell. How does a team win in a soccer game then? Please enlighten me. Since scoring more goals =/= winning according to you?
And yes because a group is not 1 match. Its 3 matches. If you can't consistently perform over the span of the group you don't deserve to advance. Simples.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



pryme tyme said:


> I'm not going to keep arguing, Scoring more goals in group play > Winning. That's flawed logic, just because things have been that way for a long time doesn't make that logic any less antiquated or flawed. There's a reason the expression goes "Play to win", wins and losses should always take precedent over scoring. If you subscribe to that logic then you believe a team with 1 better goal differential in group play is more deserving of advancing then the team who won the head-to-head match between the two teams that are tied.
> 
> Go ask 10 random people what's more important in sports, winning head-to-head or scoring. 10/10 are going to tell you winning. Every other major sport on the face of the Earth put's winning over scoring, but all those other sports have the flawed logic right? :lol


You do realise that the first measure of who goes through is who has the most points, right? And that therefore winning is being put over scoring?


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



pryme tyme said:


> I'm not going to keep arguing, Scoring more goals in group play > Winning. That's flawed logic, just because things have been that way for a long time doesn't make that logic any less antiquated or flawed. There's a reason the expression goes "Play to win", wins and losses should always take precedent over scoring. If you subscribe to that logic then you believe a team with 1 better goal differential in group play is more deserving of advancing then the team who won the head-to-head match between the two teams that are tied.
> 
> Go ask 10 random people what's more important in sports, winning head-to-head or scoring. 10/10 are going to tell you winning.* Every other major sport on the face of the Earth put's winning over scoring, but all those other sports have the flawed logic right?* :lol


Majority does not = being right

Im not saying you are wrong or correct but the usage of such logic doesnt always give off the best result


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Curry said:


> Just because you're American doesn't mean you have to be wrong (Y)


Just because you're the majority doesn't mean you're right :kobe It's just opinions man, they can't be right and wrong.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Curry said:


> You do realise that the first measure of who goes through is who has the most points, right? And that therefore winning is being put over scoring?


His logic is funny. And then he acts like winning does not correlate with scoring more goals.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



nikola123 said:


> Majority does not = being right
> 
> Im not saying you are wrong or correct but the usage of such logic doesnt always give off the best result





Hoopy Frood said:


> Just because you're the majority doesn't mean you're right :kobe It's just opinions man, they can't be right and wrong.


These posts coming at basically the same time on opposite sides :lol


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



pryme tyme said:


> I'm not going to keep arguing, Scoring more goals in group play > Winning. That's flawed logic, just because things have been that way for a long time doesn't make that logic any less antiquated or flawed. There's a reason the expression goes "Play to win", wins and losses should always take precedent over scoring. If you subscribe to that logic then you believe a team with 1 better goal differential in group play is more deserving of advancing then the team who won the head-to-head match between the two teams that are tied.
> 
> Go ask 10 random people what's more important in sports, winning head-to-head or scoring. 10/10 are going to tell you winning. Every other major sport on the face of the Earth put's winning over scoring, but all those other sports have the flawed logic right? :lol


Winning over scoring works in the short term but for football itself it's just not a good long term measure. If you bodybag one team and the other just scrapes past that same team. Then the team that body bagged the other loses to the team who just scraped their last win by a questionable decision why should the questionable decision game see you go out? 

Over the course of a period goals scored - amount conceded is a better measure who who played the game better.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Really it comes back to round robin play in the pools vs double elimination style. Round robin is more aggregate friendly, double elimination more upset friendly.

Who wouldn't want to watch the same teams play 3 times if A and B each won a game a piece.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Curry said:


> You do realise that the first measure of who goes through is who has the most points, right? And that therefore winning is being put over scoring?


So if winning matters more then scoring when there isn't a tie why does scoring all of a sudden take precedent when there is a tie? :lol

The stubbornness is real. Every other major sport on the planet put's winning above scoring in tie breaking situations, yeah it's every other sport with the flawed logic right?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



pryme tyme said:


> So if winning matters more then scoring *when there isn't a tie* why does scoring all of a sudden take precedent when *there is a tie?* :lol
> 
> The stubbornness is real. Every other major sport on the planet put's winning above scoring in tie breaking situations, yeah it's every other sport with the flawed logic right?


Because there is no outright winner when they are tied on points. FFS that's common sense. 
Winning>Goals Scored but you WIN by SCORING MORE GOALS. Its not rocket science. So when there is no outright winner based on points you go to the next measure which is GD (Goals Scored - Goals Conceded)


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Exactly if you can't separate them by points you have to look at the next best measure for deciding who played the game better. That being who scored more while conceding less over a period

It's not Hard to understand :lol


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Xevoz said:


> Because there is no outright winner when they are tied on points. FFS that's common sense.
> Winning>Goals Scored but you WIN by SCORING MORE GOALS. Its not rocket science. So when there is no outright winner based on points you go to the next measure which is GD (Goals Scored - Goals Conceded)


Hmm well what if the two teams that are tied played a game to determine who the better team is? Oh wait they already did that? Fuck the outcome of that game between the two tied teams, who had the better goal differential

:lelbron


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



pryme tyme said:


> Hmm well what if the two teams that are tied played a game to determine who the better team is? Oh wait they already did that? Fuck the outcome of that game between the two tied teams, who had the better goal differential
> 
> :lelbron



But the match between the two teams isn't a play off or something and one bad game shouldn't take precedent over a bunch of good ones over a period :lol

Team A could prove to play much better over a period while Team B scraped through. But if Team b beats Team A team B has more of a claim to go through? Get outta here


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



CGS said:


> Exactly if you can't separate them by points * you have to look at the next best measure for deciding who played the game better*. That being who scored more while conceding less over a period
> 
> It's not Hard to understand :lol


Oh you mean like the outcome of the match between the two team that are tied? :lebron8


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Mongs.

Utter fucking mongs the lot of you.

It's bad enough they were struggling to get their head around the clock counting from 0:00 upwards the other day but this is even more of a disaster.

The sooner the WC is over and the lot of you crawl back into the bins you came out of the better.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



pryme tyme said:


> Oh you mean like the outcome of the match between the two team that are tied? :lebron8


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



pryme tyme said:


> Oh you mean like the outcome of the match between the two team that are tied? :lebron8


No. Since it a FUCKING GROUP and qualification is determined by HOW WELL YOU DO IN THE GROUP the measure is you GOAL DIFFERENCE IN THE GROUP.
You know? I thought FIFA were incompetent. I'd gladly take another half century of Blatter than having people try to ruin the game with this bullcrap. Stick to NBA
Fuck it I had no problem with the USA before but this ignorance (I know one =/= the whole but I'm legit wound up right now), I hope Germany annihilates them. And I hope Ghana win just to rub it in.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



nikola123 said:


>


I have never seen this meme be more accurate.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Baines On Toast said:


> Mongs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait....they questioned why time goes toward and not backwards? 

What :lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



CGS said:


> Wait....they questioned why time goes toward and not backwards?
> 
> What :lmao


Not only did they question it, they were completely perplexed by it.

My dogs have been less confused after showing them a card trick.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



CGS said:


> Exactly if you can't separate them by points you have to look at the next best measure for deciding who played the game better. That being who scored more while conceding less over a period
> 
> It's not Hard to understand :lol


Exactly. Its not hard to understand but Americans are fucking retarded. 



Baines On Toast said:


> Mongs.
> 
> Utter fucking mongs the lot of you.
> 
> ...


this.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Baines On Toast said:


> Mongs.
> 
> Utter fucking mongs the lot of you.
> 
> ...


Pretentious much? For fuck sake it's called having a different opinion, you must be fun at parties


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Baines On Toast said:


> Not only did they question it, they were completely perplexed by it.
> 
> My dogs have been less confused after showing them a card trick.


How far back is it? I would like to check this out xD


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



pryme tyme said:


> So if winning matters more then scoring when there isn't a tie why does scoring all of a sudden take precedent when there is a tie? :lol
> 
> The stubbornness is real. Every other major sport on the planet put's winning above scoring in tie breaking situations, yeah it's every other sport with the flawed logic right?


Err, no, Aussie rules is based on percentage too (scored compared to conceded), chief. Rugby could well be too, but I'm not silly enough to claim I have a clue about it when I don't watch it normally. I think you mean every other sport in America.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



pryme tyme said:


> Pretentious much? For fuck sake it's called having a different opinion, *you must be fun at parties*


This line is up there with mentioning Hitler and using the word butthurt in the catalogue of "things you can say on the internet when you realise your argument is dumb".


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



nikola123 said:


> How far back is it? I would like to check this out xD


I believe it was in the rants section in the thread 'Soccer Sucks' but it may be in here, if I come across it I'll link you it.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Curry said:


> This line is up there with mentioning Hitler and using the word butthurt in the catalogue of "things you can say on the internet when you realise your argument is dumb".


Actually it was a polite way of saying "You sound like a fucking lame who get's nooo bitches and jacks off to tentacle anime porn while playing Football Manager 2014 and lives with his parents in bumfuck nowhere, real talk".

But I have more class then that


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



pryme tyme said:


> Actually it was a polite way of saying "You sound like a fucking lame who get's nooo bitches and jacks off to tentacle anime porn while playing Football Manager 2014 and lives with his parents in bumfuck nowhere, real talk".
> 
> But I have more class then that


Reported.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



pryme tyme said:


> Actually it was a polite way of saying "You sound like a fucking lame who get's nooo bitches and jacks off to tentacle anime porn while playing Football Manager 2014 and lives with his parents in bumfuck nowhere, real talk".
> 
> But I have more class *then* that


than* ositivity


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Curry said:


> than* ositivity


All the major sports say then. :brodgers


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*










Last couple of pages summed up.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Baines On Toast said:


> Reported.


Just paraphrasing but still..



Spoiler


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Curry said:


> *in the catalogue of "things you can say on the internet when you realise your argument is dumb"*.





Curry said:


> than*


#irony


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



pryme tyme said:


> Just paraphrasing but still..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


So you post "You sound like a fucking lame who get's nooo bitches and jacks off to tentacle anime porn while playing Football Manager 2014 and lives with his parents in bumfuck nowhere, real talk" but he's the butthurt one?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

The only "garbage time" that has ever existed in the history of football is the period of time that I've personally spent reading Pryme Tyme's posts in this football thread


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



pryme tyme said:


> #irony


He was correcting YOUR mistake. Are your reading comprehension skills that bad? What they hell do they teach you kids in schools nowadays? Certainly isn't how to read.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Xevoz said:


> So you post "You sound like a fucking lame who get's nooo bitches and jacks off to tentacle anime porn while playing Football Manager 2014 and lives with his parents in bumfuck nowhere, real talk" but he's the butthurt one?


WOAT poster, your not even cunty enough to be entertaining. Your just boring, Lance Storm of tiebreaker apologists. This dude got more posts then me in 5 months then I have in 7 years.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



pryme tyme said:


> WOAT poster, your not even cunty enough to be entertaining. Your just boring, Lance Storm of tiebreaker apologists. This dude got more posts *then* me in 5 months then I have in 7 years.


*than
Or is that the American way of spelling it now?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

just watched the match.

OUCH.

My heart.

:bron3


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

I fucking know I'm not seeing English Liverpool supporters laughing at the U.S squad.

Because, I mean, if there was a supporter who knew how to watch someone choke on a dick, it'd be anyone who has to watch Gerrard play football.

and I see ya Moz. Go beat off to the Europa league draw.

I'm ready to bantz with anyone who dares to hate on the U.S squad.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

These posts from 'Muricans aren't much better, tho.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

And i thought i was bad. Stop embarrassing yourself Pryme Tyme.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



pryme tyme said:


> Looked like a foul at mid field to me, clearly pushed Bradley off the ball. That whole sequence was set up off some last minute "Let them play it out" bullshit





pryme tyme said:


> It barley touched him stop perpetuating this pussy culture in football


:duck
:duck
:duck
:duck
:duck
:duck
:duck
:duck














:duck


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



SUPER MATTHEW LECKIE said:


> Err, no, Aussie rules is based on percentage too (scored compared to conceded), chief. Rugby could well be too, but I'm not silly enough to claim I have a clue about it when I don't watch it normally. I think you mean every other sport in America.


yep, rugby league and rugby union both go on points difference. Its the universal method for seperating teams in a round robin format. again, fucking Americans in the sense that they think they're the only ones that matter :banderas


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Fucking Bradley getting dispossessed on that final play. Unreal. Totally shit play from him there. 

Also, Johnson didn't communicate to Cameron that Varela was right behind him. Looking at the final play, painfully, Cameron had no idea that Varela was there. Poor communication.

And now...Germany will beat us, and Ghana will make up the G/D just BECAUSE I'm not allowed to have nice things in sports.

Fuck me.

Gutted.


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Germany will never do another shame of Gijon: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/West_Germany_1–0_Austria


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

End of 3 games per day. 

FUCK THIS SHIT.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

I'd laugh if it was all set up and agreed to be a 0-0 draw when Jermaine Jones blasts in one in the last minute, yelling "THAT'S FOR PEARL HARBOUR! MURICA!"

:kagawa


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Irish Jet said:


> End of 3 games per day.
> 
> FUCK THIS SHIT.














Irish Jet said:


> I'd laugh if it was all set up and agreed to be a 0-0 draw when Jermaine Jones blasts in one in the last minute, yelling "THAT'S FOR PEARL HARBOUR! MURICA!"
> 
> :kagawa


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

I did say I realized it came down to the road robin format Rush :draper2

Have hope for Portugal to beat Ghana Mikey :yes:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

^ I know. I just wonder why pryme tyme didn't complain about the scoring system last world cup. I mean after all England and USA finished equal on points, equal goal difference and their game finished 1-1. Oh right, America topped that group and got an easier game against Ghana than England did against Germany :floyd2


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Croatia/Cameroon and Holland/Oz for me today.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Also, the 90 minute count up and down conversation happens like every 6 months on this board, I may have particpated once or twice in the past :side:


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Holland vs chile :mark:

Robben the GOAT!!!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

This world cup has done a great job of highlighting just how shit the current generation of defenders are. There's like 4 centre backs in the world who are actually good.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

pryme tyme said:


> I'm not going to keep arguing, Scoring more goals in group play > Winning. That's flawed logic, just because things have been that way for a long time doesn't make that logic any less antiquated or flawed. There's a reason the expression goes "Play to win", wins and losses should always take precedent over scoring. If you subscribe to that logic then you believe a team with 1 better goal differential in group play is more deserving of advancing then the team who won the head-to-head match between the two teams that are tied.
> 
> Go ask 10 random people what's more important in sports, winning head-to-head or scoring. 10/10 are going to tell you winning. Every other major sport on the face of the Earth put's winning over scoring, but all those other sports have the flawed logic right? :lol


Well yeah winning is more important hence why you get points for it. And then it is GD

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Realistically I think Ghana & the Portuguese will draw so no matter happens in that scenario we're advancing.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

We've got four games all on ITV today? Fuck


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



chargebeam said:


> Holy crap I didn't know America was so high on soccer!


We only get to experience something like this once every 4 years, so it's kinda a big deal lol.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

I hope I don't live enough to see the day when USA are a football superpower...


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Spanish Lariato said:


> I hope I don't live enough to see the day when USA are a football superpower...


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Choke2Death said:


> On the subject of goal difference, somebody predicted a few pages back for Argentina to beat Nigeria 1-0 and Bosnia beat Iran 1-0. That made me think, what if the former happens but Iran beats Bosnia 1-0? Both Iran and Nigeria will have 4 points with 1-1 in goals scored and conceded. They also can't use head to head since they got 0-0 against each other.
> 
> Have they made a statement in regards to this possible controversy? It would be stupid if they chose who advances "the lottery way".


Ireland finished ahead of the Dutch in '90 by lots.

We also got to the quarters without winning a game :side:



Hoopy Frood said:


> As are ties for the most part. Should just get rid of draws all together and make it first goal wins(fuck shoot outs), who the fuck cares if the game goes 8 hours, that's part of what makes epic games.


:faint:



Spanish Lariato said:


> I hope I don't live enough to see the day when USA are a football superpower...


Well there is an open spot going since Spain have relinquished their spot :hayden3


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

This year European teams have the disadvantage of temperature and humidity (to be attached to miles that their players have in the legs)

This year WC is ideal for American and African teams


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Yeah blame the WOATING to the country/continent :lmao :lmao :duck :aryalol


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

2 HOURS










LET'S DO THIS


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

*The humidity thing is true tbf but it's not why many of the European teams are struggling. Portugal are struggling because they only have a handful of good players at best and most of them haven't been available/fit, England are shit because they have a tactically clueless manager, Italy are shit because their squad is very poor despite the reputation that the Italians are always good because they did well historically, Belgium look inexperienced (but have dug wins out well to their credit), Spain put a potato in goals and looked unmotivated and so on and so on. *


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Guess Iker got the boot out of the Spanish Team. Anyways, if they don't coach the team better, then they will remain jobbers for a while :moyes8

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Iker should never put on another Spain shirt ever again. If not by being cut from the team then by respect for his country.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Lol I think I finally got it all wrapped around.

Win the group with a win over Germany.
Advance with a draw against Germany.
Advance with a loss to Germany and a Ghana-Portugal draw.
Advance with a loss to Germany and a Portugal win in which they don't pass the United States in goal differential.
Advance with a loss to Germany and a one-goal Ghana win in which they don't score two more goals than the United States.










76% chance. We got this! Murica!!! Freedom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Believe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:lol this is fun.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



SóniaPortugal said:


> This year European teams have the disadvantage of temperature and humidity (to be attached to miles that their players have in the legs)
> 
> This year WC is ideal for American and African teams


And yet It's a European team that will win it all :cheer

#FranceWorldChampions #AllerLesBleus #Cocorico ! :cheer


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



asdf0501 said:


> 2 HOURS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparentely, Vidal is out against Netherlands.

Hope they still win though :mark:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Is that Kuyt up front for Holland? WOuld have been better with The Hunter. He would have destroyed Chile's centre halves in the air.

Vidal is just being rested for the knockouts.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



TNA Original said:


> Apparentely, Vidal is out against Netherlands.
> 
> Hope they still win though :mark:


Silva played well against Spain and we can go back to Valdivia as a false 9.

Vidal is probably still feeling the effects of the injury and he had a yellow card, so i asume his absence is for the better

Still we need to win this so


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

This is all I'm asking for.

Germany 2-0 USA
Ghana 1-0 Portugal

And we get 2nd.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Chr1st0 said:


> Well there is an open spot going since Spain have relinquished their spot :hayden3


 Nah, that position is reserved for GOATsa Rica.

I think this is the most offensive version of Spain in the entire tournament. It seems like Del Bosque has definitely punished Cesc for that little ruction at the workout. Also Silva and Azpi appear to be the main culprits in Vicente's mind. Additionaly the fucker is still starting Torres. Anyway it's great to see Villa in what will be his last match for Spain in a tournament.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*






:aryalol

Is Thursday here yet!? Shit it's still Monday.......


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Gutierrez for Vidal. Well, the options in the middle will be tin now

I was expecting Valdivia tbh

Edit: Acapella anthem always give me the feels


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Can Chile do this?


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Yes


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

I think they're going to draw. But if I have to pick, going with Chile as well.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Keep the pressure early on and they would make a mistake eventually


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Don't really care who wins, I just want a good match. Would rather Holland get #1, though. That way, it leaves the chances open for a Holland vs Germany final. What should've been in 2010.

Good to see pryme tyme banned after all that bullshit. I already had enough reasons from this thread for wanting USA to get eliminated, that was just the icing on the cake.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Del Bosque starting with Torres and Alonso is simply pathetic.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

WTF is the ref doing


edit: Seriously??


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Chile dominating the possessions. Should've had that cross but what a poor header.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

At this rate, Lens isn't finishing the match


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Hollands had 2 clean looks deep in the box. Just wow. They've caught the Bradley disease for a moment.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

We aren't going to survive this if Robben can get one or two more options like that


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*










That's when the momentum change, but it was the right call. At first I was skeptical, but fair is fair.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

We need to break the defense on the middle. Holland has block the sides amazingly thus far and i don't think they're going to let us get anything on that. 

Aranguiz needs help with Robben as well he can't match up with Arjen when he runs

Pros for us is that we have been able to affect their pression and i don't think they expect us to play the amount of possesion we did, even if they probably expect us to have the ball

The match is screaming for Valdivia.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Xapury said:


> Yeah blame the WOATING to the country/continent :lmao :lmao :duck :aryalol


I'm not justifying anything 

But European teams have shown that can not handle temperatures 
What is natural, they do not play with these temperatures


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

They are professional footballers they should be able to cope with it, it's not as laughable as when teams play non-league/lower league teams in cups and blame the condition of the pitch though.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Del Bosque subbing Villa. What a massive cunt


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

What an international career, David Villa 










For all their dominance and GOAT midfield etc, they wouldn't have done it without him. He was the PERFECT striker for that team. GOAT Spanish striker


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

The ref is killing us

Edit: This is a joke


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> What an international career, David Villa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice tribute, you potato.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Hahahahaha what is Cillesen doing!? That was a foul. Bullshit.

This is a fuckin foul party here in Hollands & Chile.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



asdf0501 said:


> The ref is killing us
> 
> Edit: *This is a joke*


:lol A pretty bad one.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Even the 4° ref is trolling us, what the fuck is this


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Joel said:


> Nice tribute, you potato.


Thanks brah


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Fuck. :side:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Wow.............. Just.. Ok.......

Hahahahahahaha


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

LEROY YOU WONDERFUL BASTARD!


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

What the fuck is Van Gaal :ti looks like something you would see in Harry Potter


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Why in the fuck is Medel the one remembering the ref to call the stretcher.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Yup. Fuck this game :lol

Ref needs disappear forever.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Robben has grabbed this World Cup by the balls with a vice-like grip

He has been absolutely outstanding. Frightening


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Well, we need to think on Brasil now. A little bit of bad luck but whatever.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Inb4 Brazil draws and Mexico/Croatia wins.

Really bad refereeing. Those African refs aren't nowhere near capable of refereeing a WC game.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Mexico vs Croatia should be alright for later. No way I'm watching Brazil's game.

LelCameroon. Not even good enough for a laugh. :ti if they draw or :lel if they win.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

For the record, the last two times chile has advanced to the round of 16 we haved played Brasil (France and Sudafrica). We lose both times


Is like a lock, each and every time.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

^ Third time the charm? You seem better equipped to beat them this year, once you don't take this defeat too bad.

Robben seems to be on the same REDEMPTION programme he was on during the 2012-13 season.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

If i was Chile i'll be glad to play against Brazil, no way Chile is outplayed by them. Now if the refs help Brazil, thats a completely different story.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Joel said:


> ^ Third time the charm? You seem better equipped to beat them this year,* once you don't take this defeat too bad.*



I want to believe they are mentally stronger than in Sudafrica. 

But yeah, trying to be a bit Cliche we have to beat everybody if we want to win the whole thing. My only fear, after today, is the match being ref by some guy from Taiwan or some shit like that :side:


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Ref didn't make huge mistakes, at least not concerning penalties. Just watched all the replays and he made good decisions.

Edit: He was favorable to us though


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Choke2Death said:


> Don't really care who wins, I just want a good match. Would rather Holland get #1, though. That way, it leaves the chances open for a Holland vs Germany final. What should've been in 2010.
> 
> Good to see pryme tyme banned after all that bullshit. I already had enough reasons from this thread for wanting USA to get eliminated, that was just the icing on the cake.


Germany will fall to France in round of 8 :draper2


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Robben has been fantastic so far. Always been a fan of him so I wish him more of the same going forward from here.

Chile has nothing to be bitter about, they should prepare themselves to take out Brazil in their home-turf and get some sweet revenge from their past history.

Will check out the Spain goals later but I guess they had enough self-respect to try going out on a less humiliating way. Weird that they beat Australia by a bigger margin than the other two teams yet got their ass handed to them against Holland & Chile.



TNA Original said:


> Germany will fall to France in round of 8


With all due respect, Germany will run them over.  More worried about possibility of facing Brazil or Italy in the semis since Germany's record against them is not looking good. Although I believe they can beat Brazil.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*










fpalm


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



> *What the rest of the world thinks about American soccer fans:*
> 
> *1. They need more than one chant*. "USA! USA! USA!" is pretty solid (and, when set against another three-syllable team like Por-Tu-Gal, leads to some decent back and forth), but there are times when it doesn't do the job. Something sad, for when the late equaliser goes in. Something funny, for when Ronaldo's pouting. Something with Wondolowski in it, because that's a fun name.
> 
> ...


http://www.sbnation.com/soccer/2014/6/23/5834054/american-soccer-fans-usa-vs-portugal

:bow


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Robben has grabbed this World Cup by the balls with a vice-like grip
> 
> He has been absolutely outstanding. Frightening


:robben2


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



MaybeLock said:


> fpalm


What the hell is going on? I can't with this guy :lol


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

David Villa 


















































































DONT GO EL GAUJE. DONT GO. 

I CANT TAKE IT


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Wrighty's back! :mark:


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Lets go croatia!!!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

If Brazil is on form, they might hit double digits against Cameroon.

And Croatia/Mexico is winner goes on, loser goes home. Can't ask for better than that!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Go Mexico!!!!

( Lol I have a few Mexican buddies so I'm forced to cheer for them. Secretly rooting for Croatia  ).


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Brazil need a good performance. Been pants so far.

Hoping for a Croatian win too.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Really hope Croatia win. I live in los angeles and i get pissed whenever i see people root for Mexico when they play USA.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Lets go mexico orale!!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

:lol this is so fast paced. Missed opportunities left & right though. Especially from Mexico.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Neymar!

Like I said, if Brazil is on point today they could fill that net with goals.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

The ref on the Brazil game sucks, that was suppose to be a yellow card. I doubt Cameroon being on the 2018 world cup. Instead is either gonna be Cape Verde, Egypt, Senegal, or Ethiopa. I don't like Cameroon's, I'm sorry.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Somehow I'm more confident vs Mex than I'd be vs Cro. So "go mexico" it is :sansa


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

I don't like Cameroon's sportsmanship, I mean

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Botchamaniac45 said:


> I doubt Cameroon being on the 2018 world cup. Instead is gonna be Egypt


I would like Egypt to be in


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

well at least Cameroon can say they scored one goal in this tournament. That was nice of Brazil to let them get one.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

:ti

Cameroon scored.... :lel Brazil's backline.


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

If Cameroon wins, and the other game draws, Brasil is out, and the rest of the tournament will not be played due to civil war.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Has Fred done one useful thing this whole tournament?


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Camerooney contributing a WC goal when their time has already past


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

So this Neymar fellow is kind of okay at this football thing.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

By gawd Cameroon's defense is utter shit. Woahahahahaha


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Hulk, Fred and Paulinho are terrible, terrible players. Shouldn't be near a supposed 'top' footballing nation starting lineup. Brazil will get beat as soon as they play a good team - assuming they don't have a mong as the ref.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Brazil/Chile is going to be an amazing atmosphere barring any Cameroon miracles in the last 45 minutes here.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

:lel at David Luiz's defending for the goal Brazil conceded.



RKing85 said:


> Has Fred done one useful thing this whole tournament?


I heard he only had 2 efforts on goal or something like that prior to this game :lmao



Vader said:


> Hulk, Fred and Paulinho are terrible, terrible players. Shouldn't be near a supposed 'top' footballing nation starting lineup. Brazil will get beat as soon as they play a good team - assuming they don't have a mong as the ref.


Spot on with the players you listed. I've no idea why Scolari keeps starting them. 

Neymar in this game tho :mark:


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



RKing85 said:


> Has Fred done one useful thing this whole tournament?


Claiming that Pelanty vs Croatia comes to mind :draper2


----------



## adventurousman (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Holland for the win


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Bearodactyl said:


> *Diving* for that Penalty vs Croatia comes to mind :draper2


Fixed


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

HOLY FUCK FRED DID SOMETHING PRODUCTIVE!!!!


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Fred looks like Tom Selleck


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Fernandinho has done what Paulinho hasn't done all tournament in a couple of minutes.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Xevoz said:


> Fixed


That wasn't a legit pelanty? You don't say.. :waffle


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

pelanty shouts galore today


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

2 hand balls on croatia not called lol fixed


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

full attention to Croatia/Mexico now. 

That's the one that matters.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Disgraceful. Now Croatia can't complain about the Brazil game anymore.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

LUCHA LUCHA LUCHA


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

mexico fuck yea


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Mexico's through. 

No more goals though please. I bet the under on 2.5 goals on this one.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Oh well.


Mexico was faster, played better and deserved to win. Kudos.
Croatia was too slow.

Im a little disappointent. Euro 2016 it is with Halilovic/Kovavcic/Rakitic/Modric/Perisic.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

DAT SAVE in the line,wow.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Smh.......


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

CONCACAF with a strong showing in this World Cup between USA, Mexico, and Costa Rica.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

RIP CROATIA GOATS


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

One more for Mexico or if Cameroon gets one back, then Mexico is the top seed!

Would give us Brazil/Netherlands in the round of 16!!!!!!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Fucking chicharito... :duck


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

lol mexico


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

we played so bad,we dont even deserve to score 

this makes me very sad


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Mexico is going to top :duck


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Nvm! Brazil got it back! FERNANDINHO CLUTCH!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Holy smokes are the goals ever coming fast and furious right now.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Beautiful goal!


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Well, at least we finished with a goal.


EDIT:

Oh, a red card, just like last time. Great.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Ochoa the GOAT GK.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Xapury said:


> Ochoa the GOAT GK.


Mexico's MVP for sure during these games.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

We really didnt go out on a good note :/

Idiot Rebic throwing a sissy fit and getting a red card,playing with hands,getting dominated afterwards.
So much for making an impression


----------



## hardcore_rko (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

PROUD OF MY TEAM!!

MEXICO!!! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

FUCK ME.

After watching Marquez at the world cup I'm convinced he would still be the best defender at Barca even today at the age of 35.

What a fucking legend. Hero.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Fernandinho needs to start every single game for Brazil. The difference he makes to the side compared to that Spurs WOAT was noticeable almost immediately 

Lovely taken goal too. Neymar gunning for that Golden Boot :yum: HULk needs to fuck off too the fat mess. Awful footballer

Mexico were really impressive vs Croatia. Even thought they were gonna finish top there for a minute. The set of Last 16 match-ups coming out of today's games are gonna be fantastic

brb fapping


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Brasil-Chile and Netherlands-Mexico first two 1/8th finals :banderas


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Chile 5.5/1 for a win against Brazil...



:side:


Why not, I will take it.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Fernandinho and Willian should be starting in the place of Paulinho and Hulk. But Scolari is so damn stubborn that I doubt he will make either change. If they go with Paulinho and Hulk vs Chile they are going to get run through so bad. Fernandinho and Willian will give them a lot of energy on both ends of the pitch and they are going to desperately need that vs this Chile side.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Ian Wright on Neymar - I think Sam Matterface called him the poster boy.

OK :renee


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

So, officialy we play against Brasil.

Well it's not the ideal escenario but we can do it


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



₵ash®;35750058 said:


> Netherlands 1-1 Chile
> Spain 2-1 Australia
> Brazil 4-0 Cameroon
> Croatia 0-1 Mexico
> ...


3/4 right ( minus the points spread ). Not bad.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



EGame said:


> FUCK ME.
> 
> After watching Marquez at the world cup I'm convinced he would still be the best defender at Barca even today at the age of 35.
> 
> What a fucking legend. Hero.


He has been fuckern BOSS in every game so far. Probably the best CB in the tournament atm (well, the standards haven't been high), dominate at the back, marshalls his defence, tough in the air and INCREDIBLY composed when bringing the ball out from the back in situations that are tighter than Wagg's ideal conquest. I've always enjoyed watching him at WC's for mexico, but to play like that at his age in these conditions is phenomenal.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Mexico played well, so did Brazil


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Tomorrow's games:

Uruguay 2-1 Italy
England 0-2 Costa Rica
Ivory Coast 3-0 Greece
Colombia 3-1 Japan










Fuckin yawn fest. Not sure I'll be tuning into any of these tbh :lol

EDIT: Same goes for Wednesday, but I'll see.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Hulk has been an overpriced fat hack for years now. I always laugh when Chelsea are linked with him every now and then. Was pathetic this tournament. I'm not that big on Willian but he sure as hell should be starting over him. Hoping Chile can do the dirt and eliminate Brazil. I dislike Mexico (because of the U.S./Mexico rivalry), but I couldn't help but want them to keep scoring after Rafa's goal. Two tasty fixtures have been set up.

Didn't make comments on the U.S. performance from yesterday, but I thought it was very good. Heartbreaking to concede at the death, but you live and learn. A draw against the Germans isn't an outrageous result, especially in a shocking World Cup. Klinsmann is a good coach, we've looked much more organized under him than we've been in years, and his subs have been on point so far. Portugal is as good as done imho, don't see them beating Ghana with many goals, Ronaldo's been pants. Wouldn't mind a stale 0-0 draw, as long as we make it out of this group!

EDIT- 3 of the games above have potential to be good^^

On Marquez, I'm surprised he has been as good as he has been. He was piss poor in NY and faded somewhere in Mexico. Who knew?


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Lets go costa rica tomorrow! :duck


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Marquez is a legend. Was there in 2002 and he's still there, playing as good as he can.

Mexico easily went through and Brazil also won without much trouble as expected. My predictions weren't far off either. Got Mexico/Croatia correct and 3-0 for Brazil/Cameroon was almost there.

Holland vs Mexico & Chile vs Brazil should both knock it out of the park.

Since my predictions weren't half bad (got the winners right except Australia/Spain but that's what it gets for being a worthless match), I'll do it for tomorrow:

Uruguay 2-1 Italy (plz Suarez!)
Costa Rica 1-1 England

Colombia 2-0 Japan
Cote D'Ivoire 0-0 Greece


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

^^ Eh I dunno. Thursday is obviously the cream of the crop :yum:










:homer ( :lol @ the out-of-date records )

EDIT: :angry: @ US in the early game slot. We should always be the last game because we're the best . But whatever .


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Take that Modric and Niko Kovac, so Mexico crowd doesnt help?, You are better than Mexico, well its better to talk in the field


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Rockhead said:


> Hulk has been an overpriced fat hack for years now. I always laugh when Chelsea are linked with him every now and then. Was pathetic this tournament. I'm not that big on Willian but he sure as hell should be starting over him. Hoping Chile can do the dirt and eliminate Brazil. I dislike Mexico (because of the U.S./Mexico rivalry), but I couldn't help but want them to keep scoring after Rafa's goal. Two tasty fixtures have been set up.
> 
> Didn't make comments on the U.S. performance from yesterday, but I thought it was very good. Heartbreaking to concede at the death, but you live and learn. A draw against the Germans isn't an outrageous result, especially in a shocking World Cup. Klinsmann is a good coach, we've looked much more organized under him than we've been in years, and his subs have been on point so far. Portugal is as good as done imho, don't see them beating Ghana with many goals, Ronaldo's been pants. Wouldn't mind a stale 0-0 draw, as long as we make it out of this group!
> 
> ...


After he arrived, he was 2 times champion in Mexico, Rafa even admited that it was a big mistake to take that offer in NY, he would have done and awesome job at another top European team


----------



## sandsaro (Aug 25, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



sandsaro said:


>






Guess My Dougie will be reborn after this one.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Who is in charge in fifa.comfpalm Mexico 4-1 Croatia


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Edit:






















> _"Our goal is to go in the next round so we will do everything in our capabilities to do that. We are going to take our game to Germany and give them a real fight. We are capable of surprising even more teams in this tournament."_
> 
> _The "reason they call it the 'Group of Death,' " Klinsmann said, "[is] because we're in it, too."_


*I BELIEVE! I BELIEVE THAT! I BELIEVE THAT WE!!!!!!!! *​*

I BELIEVE THAT WE WILL WIN! I BELIEVE THAT WE WILL WIN! I BELIEVE THAT WE WILL WIN! I BELIEVE THAT WE WILL WIN! I BELIEVE THAT WE WILL WIN! I BELIEVE THAT WE WILL WIN! I BELIEVE THAT WE WILL WIN! I BELIEVE THAT WE WILL WIN! *


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

pls win ghana


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



₵ash®;35791410 said:


> Edit:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

:lmao at brazil finally playing their best midfielder and he's outstanding. funny that


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



sandsaro said:


>


Why ?


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

For a second there I thought Mexico were going to score 4-0 putting them above Brazil in the group :shocked:



BoJaNNNNN said:


> Inb4 Brazil draws and Mexico/Croatia wins.
> 
> Really bad refereeing. Those African refs aren't nowhere near capable of refereeing a WC game.


He was one of the best referees so far. He wasn't fooled by Chile's constant diving, looking for penalties, begging for yellow cards. I've developed an immense hatred for Medel throughout this game. He kept diving and the times he did get fouled lightly he immediately begged for a card. Shit like that should result in HIM getting a card. The referee decides what to do, not the player. Also every fuckin' time Chile lost the ball in the penalty box he would drop to his knees and beg for a penalty even though it clearly wasn't. South Americans trying to cheat left and right needs to stop. Props to the ref.

Uruguay/Italy should be interesting tonight, the rest not so much. Greece...sigh.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Netherlands/Mexico is going to be one hell of a game.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

does hulk even fitba


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



> Spain manager Vicente Del Bosque said he was unaware when he substituted David Villa on Monday that it was the 32-year-old's final international.
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/sport/0/football/27989380


Pretty sure even my dog knew it was Villa's last game for Spain


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Quasi Juice said:


> He was one of the best referees so far. He wasn't fooled by Chile's constant diving, looking for penalties, begging for yellow cards. I've developed an immense hatred for Medel throughout this game. He kept diving and the times he did get fouled lightly he immediately begged for a card. Shit like that should result in HIM getting a card. The referee decides what to do, not the player. Also every fuckin' time Chile lost the ball in the penalty box he would drop to his knees and beg for a penalty even though it clearly wasn't. South Americans trying to cheat left and right needs to stop. Props to the ref.


This doesn't explain why every time Robben Floped to the ground it was a fault, the refs unaware of asking for a ball after the second holland goal, why Medel is the one who had to remember the ref that he needs to ask for a stretcher when a player is on the ground or why we aren't allowed to do a sub in the same play the Holland team is allowed to do it and why that sub take like 2 minutes because the 4° ref doesn't know how to use the fucking time tablet.

All of this just for the ref to gave 3 fucking extra minutes, specially when you see lot of games with 5 or 6 extra minutes in this cup, hell we got 6 minutes against Spain.

Plus the ref was very incosistent with the calls and the game was pretty phisical as a result of it, Holland players were allowed to double mark and fault Sanchez at pleassure while we weren't able to touch Robben without a fault. Netherlands had more than two times the number of faults we did, yet the first yellow came across the 75 minutes mark for a player who did more than 10 faults on Sanchez...

Anyway, luckily the ref wasn't a factor on our loss, the tactical formation of Holland was just better and played with our desperation for wining the group, but he could have been easily a factor on other night. I get we lose it a bit sometimes playing to get faults, but to say that the ref was good is another whole history. FIFA shouldn't allow people without experience at the first level to ref on the world cup, period


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Uruguay or italy...hard to choose a side...

:mario


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/socce...on-england-team-mug-set--photo-143719664.html

bama


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Hoping today's games end up:

Costa Rica 2-1 England
Italy 2-2 Uruguay
Greece 0-2 Ivory Coast
Japan 0-2 Colombia


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Here's hoping every game has over 2.5 goals. All the odds barring Costa Rica - 1.85 - were well over evens yesterday but now they're all evens or under 

Bolaños out for Costa Rica which is a shame. Everyone else same as against Italy.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

GOATstarica vs Engwand today I guess this will end up in 3-1


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*









Guess both Iran and Nigeria focuses more on defense. Interesting, I would like to see Nigeria vs. Iran on the next world cup, but not Nigeria vs. Bosnia.
Sorry For Double Post, I thought somebody was going to post here before I posted this.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Go Suarez :mark:

Make Chiellini cry :mark:

Prandelli with a 5-men defence :maury


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Lol at Lallana on the left.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Really low expectations for these games. Let's see which one will surprise me.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Both teams looking for fouls at every play is really dragging this game down...


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



> United States forward Jozy Altidore will not play Thursday against Germany. Altidore suffered a strained hamstring against Ghana and was not available for Sunday's match against Portugal, either. There was little hope for Altidore to return this quickly, but there is a silver lining. Should the United States advance to the knockout stage, US manager Jurgen Klinsmann said Tuesday "we'll have a good chance to have him back again."


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

This has been a dreadful game so far... Uruguay isn't playing with urgency and Italy doesn't look like they know what to do when they have the ball.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Big saves by Buffon


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

I'm quite glad that if ITaly get through, they will be forced to have someone other than Balotelli... his mentality has been utter shit and he's more of an anchor than a catalyst for anything good.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Smalling couldn't pass wind, let alone a fucking football. Terrible distribution. Ruiz has done a few nice tricks, was dire for Fulham though. Relatively promising without being too exciting mind you.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*










Wake me up when it's Thursday...


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Caceres trying to be Xabi :ti


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Group D is showing no sign that they will muster much of a threat past the group stages still...


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



₵ash®;35828802 said:


>


Sadly that is what it feels like... the Italy game is almost unwatchable and changing channels to the other game isn't that much of an improvement. Dreadful football in this first pair of games.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Maxi Pereira is Back 0_o
Edit: Too many fouls on the Italy vs. Uruguay game


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Can that stadium just start booing both teams please... this is awful. It's like we're watching 2010 instead of this year's cup.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

24 fouls and counting for Uruguay & Italy.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Marchisio got Red
Come on we want real football.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

That red was a fucking joke.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Red card any day of the week. Disgusting from the Italian scum


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Ref overreacting again.. and they wonder why players dive all over when you have idiots like that ref that can't keep the whistel out of his mouth at all. A yellow I understand, but a red for what looks to be a natural lift as he is running and turning is stupid though. It used to take actual intent with clear studs up tackles but the refs have really made it easy for teams to play for cards like these two have.

Woeful by both teams and woeful game by that ref. Hope he doesn't get another game and allows it to devolve to playing for the call.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Nowhere near a red card. It was a bad tackle, a yellow for sure, but not a red card. This just means we'll get an even more defensively minded Italy.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*










:bs:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

How does Italy make better chances with 10 men than they could with 11? This team needs a real overhaul.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Sturridge with probably the worst dive of the tournament so far.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Too many fouls, enough is enough. :moyes8


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

eh yeah that is a red card ref was right there on it too...


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

#PowerToYourMouth.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Anytime I see Chiellini hit the ground I assume a dive... come on.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

LOOOOOOOL Another bite!!!


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

:lmao


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

I missed that is, Suarez eating people again?


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Suarez at it again I see. Class act.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Now thats a red.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

It was quite clear in replay... will that be dealt with by FIFA?


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

FINALLY


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

A love story, Godín and a header


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

GODIIIIIIIIIIN :mark:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

He's bitten someone again :lmao

Uruguay winning now. Fuck sake. Cunt better get banned for the tournament.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Chr1st0 said:


> I missed that is, Suarez eating people again?


Yep, he bit Chiellini :HA

GOAT.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Irish Jet said:


> He's bitten someone again :lmao
> 
> Uruguay winning now. Fuck sake. Cunt better get banned for the tournament.


I'd hope so... that is just inexcusable.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

He didn't do it again, didn't he!?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Andre said:


>


:yum:


----------



## kusksu (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Lol Suarez. Better be some repercussions for this


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Uruguay not going down without a bite


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Jesus Christ, Suarez. You've just gotten than Ivanovic thing off your back and now you bite another player? This is why you'll be stuck at Liverpool for the rest of your career; because no other sensible team will take you.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

He should be put down, like a dangerous dog.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Suarez :maury

Stays biting people. That boy is mental.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

5 minutes of stoppage time? :maury











:maury


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

JAWS 3 :renee


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



₵ash®;35831034 said:


> image


Seeing that made me check if there was a Jaws 3.

There is.

I am now depressed.

I have to say I want Italy through, because it would prove my pre-WC predictions completely wrong.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Someone check that player for rabies.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



₵ash®;35831034 said:


>


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Italy didn't deserve to go through sadly... but Uruguay and FIFA need to do something about that shitty ass bitch Suarez. That play should not be tolerated.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

So should Suarez not get banned for that?

Anyway, I can't believe this. Fuckin' *COSTA RICA TOPS THE GROUP *, and none of Italy or England does. I love this World Cup.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

lel Europe. France and Germany, avenge us.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Suarez is a fucking idiot. What goes through his head? He's genuinely got to have some mental issues. The fucking dildo.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



Kabraxal said:


> Italy didn't deserve to go through sadly... but *Uruguay *and FIFA need to do something about that shitty ass bitch Suarez. That play should not be tolerated.


:ti

Pleeeease. Hes a saint there. They will say that Chiellini should be proud to have Suarez saliva on his body.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

If anyone says that they predicted Costa Rica to go through, they're lying. Costa Rica have proved us all wrong.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

R.I.P. Buffon and Pirlo at the World Cup
Leave the memories alone


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

And on that note, it's over for Pirlo.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



TheJack said:


> :ti
> 
> Pleeeease. Hes a saint there. They will say that Chiellini should be proud to have Suarez saliva on his body.


And that sickens me. I wouldn't want my team to have a jackass like that on the squad. It not only sullies the team but the whole game and if I truly loved football I would demand his immediate ejection by the coach. You do not do that shit...


----------



## Shady Chris (May 4, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*

Holy fucking shit, he actually bit someone again.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

Bite em in Premiership
Bite em in World Cup

Not much left to achieve for this lad

He prolly saves his last bite for the CL and then he's gonna done it all.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Make this mandatory for next time.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Suarez ahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

he's going to be gone for awhile...


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

that fool suarez bit him







lol he better get some shots


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Its clear as day he is going for a fucking bite. 

Dumbfuck need a Hannibal Lecter mask when playing.

EDIT: The Cannibal trending on Twitter :lmao


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Suarez el perro :lmao :duck

Godd for uruguay.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

COLOMBIA ARE TIGERS
BEWARE SUAREZ, You're just a shark


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I feel sorry for Godin... nice winner but it will rarely be talked about outside of Uruguay now because of Suarez.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

luis "mike tyson" suarez


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

:faint::faint::faint::faint::faint::faint::faint::faint::faint:
:sodone


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

His wife is prolly top to bottom in teeth marks.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Legit headcase

But I'm still laughing since it happened. Don't know how else to react

Wouldn't be surprised if we don't see him again until Christmas if FIFA's bans affect domestic leagues

Nobody will be buying him this summer now, but we'll probably be missing him for CL group stages and much of the league

That's what you get with a player like him, genius and insanity all rolled into one

He'll still come back and score 15-20 goals by the end of the season most likely


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

If he's banned, he'll only miss the internationals.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Just ban him indefinitely. The man is years of therapy away from being mentally suitable for any fucking sport. This is a man who just last week was claiming some sort of redemption story for his victory over the English media/culture. Now as much as I hate to defend those cunts in the tabloids, Suarez has brought everything and more upon himself, and he's actually that delusional that he doesn't see it. He sees biting as a natural reaction, just as he saw racially abusing someone as a cultural difference. If anything the English media were far too quick to buy into this "changed" Suarez we supposedly saw this season, probably because of his footballing ability. Then he throws it back in their faces. :lmao

Ban him. Help him with his issues and if he does it again ban him for life. Dogs have been put down for less.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Three bites in four years... ban the fucker for life. It's clear he isn't going to grow up.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

So many players having their international careers ended already... Lampard, Gerrard, Pirlo, Buffon, Tim Cahill, David Villa, Xavi, Bresciano, and surely more to come. It's the end of an era for football.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

World cup is definitely over for him.

Just when you thought that he might be cleaning up his act. What a fucking idiot. 

Getting rid of Sanchez for this lunatic would be retarded.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I hope he isn't banned for long. Good player to watch init.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Suarez is actually growing on me :lol

I think all this shit is hilarious. World class player who's not afraid to provide some comedy to go along with it.

Between the biting, REDEMPTION, the knee story etc. Dude's a soap opera.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil - Fuck Off Gerrard*



RM Dandy said:


>


:yum:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

He's just so blinded by the need of winning that he will legit do anything that comes to his mind.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

YES! GODIN with that awesome header knocking out Italy in the group stage again! :mark:


lol @ Suarez and the biting again. :lmao As soon as I saw him and Chiellini down and saw the first replay, I knew it had to be a bite. Dude's at it again and is likely not gonna grow out of this habit. :suarez1

Oh well, I can't say I care about him getting banned from international games since Uruguay got the job done that was the process of eliminating Italy .


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

https://twitter.com/Squawka/status/481501595788918785

:done:done:done


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Twice I've got up two of the three games in my treble up (had the draw and Uruguay win) and both times I've asked myself why the fucking hell I picked Japan in the 3rd game. 

Cashed out last time and probably will again unless KAGAWA starts and GOATS.


----------



## ChaelSonnen (Mar 14, 2013)

Balotelli from da turnbuckle!!

https://vine.co/v/MtJ7uKYiVHD


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

:suarez1 :suarez2 :suarez1 :suarez2


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Razor King said:


> If he's banned, he'll only miss the internationals.


It's his third offense. 

One would expect a much harsher punishment this time around.

Not to mention FIFA will be the key figure is evaluating it this time around. He's fucked.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Guess it wouldn't be a World Cup without Suarez doing something controversial. Though at least the last time it saved his squad and he didn't sink his teeth into some human flesh. :lol


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

so greece can still advance while engloland is once again knocked out after 2 games and 2 defeats. how surprising


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

how bigger cunt can Suarez be? diving, cheating, racist, biting twat

Surely has to get a lengthy ban


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Punish him by making him spend the rest of his career at Liverpool.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

EGame said:


> It's his third offense.
> 
> One would expect a much harsher punishment this time around.
> 
> Not to mention FIFA will be the key figure is evaluating it this time around. He's fucked.


I honestly don't think FIFA have the power to ban him domestically though. It's like when he bit Ivanovic, the FA weren't allowed to use his bite in Holland as a reference. He'll probably bite someone in the CL next since that'll be another different association.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

To fuck with the minds of their opponents they should roll Suarez onto the field like this:












:


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Joel said:


> I honestly don't think FIFA have the power to ban him domestically though. It's like when he bit Ivanovic, the FA weren't allowed to use his bite in Holland as a reference. He'll probably bite someone in the CL next since that'll be another different accossiation.


Spot on. The FA or Uefa can't do anything since it didn't happen in a competition under their jurisdiction. 

Think Suarez is on a one a year incident rate. Handball/bite in 2010, Negrito-Gate in 2011, bites in 2013 and 2014.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Necramonium said:


> To fuck with the minds of their opponents they should roll Suarez onto the field like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lel


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

prandelli stepping down

claim your throne, sir bobby of manchester


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Joel said:


> He's just so blinded by the need of winning that he will legit do anything that comes to his mind.


Sums why he is such a good player and does vile things like this. Hopefully ban affects only internationals but what the fuck was he thinking? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Italy's elimination made my day :cheer

Suarez is a God ! :suarez1


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

saying that he gets blinded by the will to win is quite offensive to those that give their all and keep their mouth off other players.

he's just a cunt, pure and simple.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Hope Liverpool fans enjoyed there little bit of Suarez action they won't be seeing him again for a very long time now


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Here is a some pictures and a video of the Suarez biting accident:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ponent-key-World-Cup-clash-against-Italy.html

He bit him like a vampire who needed blood.

*EDIT* looks like twitter is catching up:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Prandelli on Balotelli: "Picking Balotelli was my mistake. Therefore I resign".

berried. just plain berried


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

I'd love to see Japan beat Colombia, just to see Falcao's shocked face from the stands...


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Folk wanting him banned for life. Fucking mentalists.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Italy getting knocked out = Month made

Best world cup ever if it weren't for England being trash.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Good lord, could all you geeks posting vampire/cannibal pics etc plz refrain

We have seen them all before, and if you are gonna post some, at least post funny ones

FIFA have announced that they are investigating it

I expect an international football ban of some kind. Not for Liverpool games plz


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> Prandelli on Balotelli: "Picking Balotelli was my mistake. Therefore I resign".
> 
> berried. just plain berried


Still had time to don Italy :


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i feel like there's nothing weirder than a human who enjoys biting others. how do u get the urge to bite someone? just throw that *** in a lion pit.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> Prandelli on Balotelli: "Picking Balotelli was my mistake. Therefore I resign".
> 
> berried. just plain berried


Holy fuck. :lmao


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

"@Milanello: Balotelli is sitting in the #ITA team bus by himself. All the other Italian players are in the dressing room, waiting for Prandelli."

https://twitter.com/milanello/status/481517859110395904


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Waffelz said:


> Folk wanting him banned for life. Fucking mentalists.


Three incidents in 4 years... it's a pattern with him and I'd rather see an average player play with integrity than that piece of filth on the pitch ever again. Biting doesn't belong in this game and he has done it too many times to say he will never do it again. It needs to be made an example of at this point.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

"@FootballFunnys: FIFA technology says... http://t.co/zinAvKqJtW"


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Was Mario that bad or i have missed something, other than his booking today?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Suarez is a fucking idiot. FIFA needs to ban him internationally for like 2 full years. Anything less than one year is unacceptable.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

lmao @ that Marchisio red card. Garbage.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

wkdsoul said:


> Was Mario that bad or i have missed something, other than his booking today?


Lazy and uninspired... for some reason he just doesn't play full tilt most of the time. If he did, Italy would have looked far more dangerous but he wasn't really moving off the ball with any urgency or creativity and his touches and dribbling weren't anything to write home about. He had one good moment with the header and that really was it.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Telos said:


> "@FootballFunnys: FIFA technology says... http://t.co/zinAvKqJtW"


You. Bin. Now.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> Lazy and uninspired... for some reason he just doesn't play full tilt most of the time. If he did, Italy would have looked far more dangerous but he wasn't really moving off the ball with any urgency or creativity and his touches and dribbling weren't anything to write home about. He had one good moment with the header and that really was it.


Sounds like a lot of players, he must have stropped somewhere for Prandelli to bury that much surely?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

wkdsoul said:


> Sounds like a lot of players, he must have stropped somewhere for Prandelli to bury that much surely?


I'm guessing attitude. Balotelli has never seemed a real team player to begin with so anything he doesn't do right just makes it that much worse. Pity... he has talent but for some reason he just doesn't want to put in the effort at all times.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Baines On Toast said:


> You. Bin. Now.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Guess it's true what they say no Totti no party. I would rather of took Destro than Balotelli or even Di Natalie. ..Rossi if fit enough fuck it I'd rather of taken Toni


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Lets go japan LOL


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Xapury said:


> Lets go japan LOL


:lol

I'm more interested in the Japanese girls.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Going with Colombia and Ivory Coast in these two games.


----------



## Tweener ken (Mar 18, 2014)

₵ash®;35837026 said:


> :lol
> 
> I'm more interested in the Japanese girls.


:yes


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Luca Toni would have been a great callup and it would be nice to give him a big international sendoff for his career. Same with Di Natale.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Looking ahead, it looks like one quadrant of the final 16 will be Brazil/Chile, Colombia/Uruguay. So only one of those four going to the semi-finals. That's a real shame.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

RKing85 said:


> Looking ahead, it looks like one quadrant of the final 16 will be Brazil/Chile, Colombia/Uruguay. So only one of those four going to the semi-finals. That's a real shame.


Love to see Chile and Colombia vying for it over the other two teams. They've played the better football and haven't had to coast on the ref's coattails to get results they didn't deserve. Though to be fair to Uruguay, Italy didn't deserve it either... I'd say just give Colombia a free pass but then that's basically what they're getting from Group D anyway.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

RKing85 said:


> Looking ahead, it looks like one quadrant of the final 16 will be Brazil/Chile, Colombia/Uruguay. So only one of those four going to the semi-finals. That's a real shame.


All South American squads, guaranteeing the continent will be represented in the semis.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

RIP ANIMELAND


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Telos said:


> All South American squads, guaranteeing the continent will be represented in the semis.


But you do realise if it's not Brazil the crowd will absolutely shit on them?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Japan really pressing hard. Just gave away that penalty kick.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

₵ash®;35838178 said:


> Japan really pressing hard. Just gave away that penalty kick.


That's their game. Whereas Colombia's is just "give it to Falcao", which they can't do anymore because of his injury. That explains their weakness in this game (along with the lack of depth in defence).


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

> Originally Posted by *Velvet Skybox:*
> _That's their game. Whereas Colombia's is just "give it to Falcao", which they can't do anymore because of his injury. That explains their weakness in this game (along with the lack of depth in defence)._












Doesn't help when you have a lackluster keeper too. About to sleep on this one lol.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

In Punk We Trust said:


> Hope Liverpool fans enjoyed there little bit of Suarez action they won't be seeing him again for a very long time now


Well yeah, it is the off-season right now...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Greece/Ivory Coast is much more open than I could have hoped for. I figured this would be a much more cagey game.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Greece looking far more dangerous than I think anyone expected... still expect them to form that defensive shell and sit in their half very soon with that goal now. But it's been a more open game than normal when Greece is involved.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:maury

If greece go through


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Japan equalise... All they need to do is score and the cameraman will be able to cut to more Japanese girls in the crowd.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

> #URU Captain Diego Lugano: "You have to be stupid to think that mark on Chiellini is from today." ?


:lmao


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Really pulling for Japan to come through here. They've been outplaying Colombia thus far.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

Greece gonna Greece.They will advance with one scored goal :lol

And that Suarez


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Fantastic.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Well.. Group C got interesting ey?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Erik. said:


> Well.. Group C got interesting ey?


Glad the games have been entertaining so far. And I seriously think if Japan can get lucky and through and start playing a quicker counter they could be dangerous against any of the defences they will play in the next round.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

COME THE FUCK ON ANIMELAND!!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

:banderas Right when I was about to call it a day, this amazing goal happened lol.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

OPA 1-0 GO GRIECHLAND BEST COUNTRY EU


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> OPA 1-0 GO GRIECHLAND BEST COUNTRY EU


Oh great, you're back :rudy

Did they let you have a go driving the tank?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

And Columbia probably ending Japan there. Japan has talent but they just seem to think the technical play they can string together can net them a result instead of speeding it up a little to pressure a team.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

gorgeous goal from Colombia.

And that Japanese fan with his face in the flag should win some sort of Fan of the Tournament award. That's awesome.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*JAMES*


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Oh great, you're back :rudy
> 
> Did they let you have a go driving the tank?


no i am a shooter thus another person drives and i kill peoples.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Japan needs at least 2 goals now. Don't see it happening.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> *no i am a shooter* thus another person drives and *i kill peoples*.


:|

:bush


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Greece always manage to be the most boring team in a tournament and advance one round by luck anyway. Ugh.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Suarez is actually growing on me :lol
> 
> I think all this shit is hilarious. World class player who's not afraid to provide some comedy to go along with it.
> 
> Between the biting, REDEMPTION, the knee story etc. Dude's a soap opera.


I loved him after the Ivanovic and Evra stuff.

But now he's the GOAT. Biting Chiellini, that's something you cannot surpass in terms of awesomeness.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

fukin post again fuck this shit man


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Quasi Juice said:


> Greece always manage to be the most boring team in a tournament and advance one round by luck anyway. Ugh.


They have played a nice counter game today though... they could have been 3 up if not for unlucky post shots.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> *no i am a shooter* thus another person drives and *i kill peoples*.





HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> fukin post again fuck this shit man


plz remain calm anda


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Japan you WOATS i expected better from you in this WC... :suarez2


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Colombia are my dark horses for this tournament, Uruguay next, most likely Suarez lite, should beat them.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

fukin piece of shit game fuck football man basketball all the way from now on fuck fuck fuck


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

BONY BASTARD

Jubbly


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Sweet pass. Keeper probably should have had that though.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

:lmao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

YES :mark: GREECE PLZ GO :mark:



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> fukin piece of shit game fuck football man basketball all the way from now on fuck fuck fuck


OH GOD.......


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

DAMMIT! The second I switch to Colombia, Ivory Coast score.

Come on Ivory Coast! Greece in the next round would be awful, especially seeing as they'd play Costa Rica in the next round, who are going to run out of steam any time now. Horrible team Greece.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

is this real life


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Xapury said:


> Japan you WOATS i expected better from you in this WC... :suarez2


if only they could go super saiyan


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> fukin piece of shit game fuck football man basketball all the way from now on fuck fuck fuck


NO MORE FETA FOR YOU, PIGGY


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> is this real life


Yes it is, so don't go shooting up any areas tonight, ok?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Given the results as they stand, both Colombia seems to be the favourite against a rather bad Uruguay side and Ivory Coast is a decent enough attacking threat Costa Rica won't get to coast like they did with Group D.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Roger Milla's record was broken today, Mondragon at 43 years old is now the oldest player to ever play in a world cup

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Colombia is a scary team...their B squad is killing it... and can't believe Greece got a penalty.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

I just realised that this is basically a Career vs Career match between Drogba and Karagounis...


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

ENJOY PUTAS


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Feel sorry for Ivory Coast.. but I really can't argue that wasn't a penalty sadly. One of the actual decent calls there.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

FUCK YEAH, GREECE!!!!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

FUCK SAKE!

Ah well, Colombia are the best team at this World Cup so far.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

So Greece or Costa Rica in the quarter final of the world cup. No one would expect that!


Hope Costa Rica hump them


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Well, that sucked. :jose

Greece always do it somehow. Feel the excitement for Greece vs Costa Rica! 

Feel bad for Ivory Coast but that's what happens when you don't double it in your counter attacks. Uruguay almost fell to it when Suarez decided to be a selfish fuck instead of passing the ball when they had that counter attack near the end.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

that sucks so much for ivory coast.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

If only there was electricity in Costa Rica, or money to buy TVs or cable in Greece. This 1/8th final would break records!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Choke2Death said:


> Well, that sucked. :jose
> 
> Greece always do it somehow. Feel the excitement for Greece vs Costa Rica!
> 
> Feel bad for Ivory Coast but that's what happens when you don't double it in your counter attacks. Uruguay almost fell to it when Suarez decided to be a selfish fuck instead of passing the ball when they had that counter attack near the end.


Yeah, have a feeling Greece will not play the game they did today, which was actually watchable. And bad news for Costa Rica is I think Greece can handle them defensively and will catch them in a counter for a boring 1 - 0 game.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Kabraxal said:


> Yeah, have a feeling Greece will not play the game they did today, which was actually watchable. And bad news for Costa Rica is I think Greece can handle them defensively and will catch them in a counter for a boring 1 - 0 game.


that would be magnificent, even better than a 5-0 win


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*MOTHERFUCKER.*

Sometimes I just hate this fake-ass sport. WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT PENALITY FOR? FUCK.

I'M SO PISSED. CÔTE D'IVOIRE DESERVED THIS FUCKING GAME.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Yeah, have a feeling Greece will not play the game they did today, which was actually watchable. And bad news for Costa Rica is I think Greece can handle them defensively and will catch them in a counter for a boring 1 - 0 game.


Well, regardless of what happens, Brazil or Chile is awaiting in QF so we should get a better game there at least.

Still gutted by that last minute pen.


----------



## lax5150 (Oct 6, 2006)

GREECE!!! 
Well deserved victory, one of the best team in Europa goes through.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

This is a disasterous day for football, tbh. Uruguay go through. Suarez does bollocks again. And now Greece are through. There is no good in this world (of football).


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

chargebeam said:


> *MOTHERFUCKER.*
> 
> Sometimes I just hate this fake-ass sport. WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT PENALITY FOR? FUCK.
> 
> I'M SO PISSED. CÔTE D'IVOIRE DESERVED THIS FUCKING GAME.


:lol


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Joel said:


> This is a disasterous day for football, tbh. Uruguay go through. Suarez does bollocks again. And now Greece are through. There is no good in this world (of football).


Exactly. Penality shots in football are so fucking retarded. It's like 90% sure you're getting the goal.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Joel said:


> This is a disasterous day for football, tbh. Uruguay go through. Suarez does bollocks again. And now Greece are through. There is no good in this world (of football).


iz only game, dont heff 2 be mad


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Costa Rica vs Greece will be the match that kills the excitement of this World Cup. Greece will stifle Costa Rica's attack and scrape through 1-0. Then only get narrowly beaten by their QF team. 

Costa Rica deserve better than that.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Choke2Death said:


> Well, regardless of what happens, Brazil or Chile is awaiting in QF so we should get a better game there at least.
> 
> Still gutted by that last minute pen.


I think both Brazil and Chile can be caught out defensively. Granted, I think they'll make a better run at scoring on that defense than Costa Rica but Greece is one of those teams that defies the odds. 

But then, maybe this game gives them some confidence and they decide to actually play a little more positively. Yes yes, never going to happen but we all can wish so it's not a total bore. We just need an altar to the gods of football to inspire Greece to being some kind of car instead of hulking double decker bus without wheels...


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Fernandos Santos and his Greece :clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

chargebeam said:


> Exactly. Penality shots in football are so fucking retarded. It's like 90% sure you're getting the goal.


:duck


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Alcoholic said:


> If only there was electricity in Costa Rica, or money to buy TVs or cable in Greece. This 1/8th final would break records!


That's right. Your mother doesn't care about money though. She even pays for my plane tickets to come over her...
place.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Fucking lol at Suarez. The guy is a bona fide lunatic who should be in a straight jacket. I mean seriously, what kind of demented thought process must you have for that idea to even come into your head let alone think to yourself yeah, this is the best course of action to take right now. Nutter.

Greece, ugh. I called it the other day that they'd beat Ivory Coast (sorry, Cote D'Ivoire anda) and sneak through. Greek_Kane_Fan is somewhere out there dancing in delight.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

peowulf said:


> That's right. Your mother doesn't care about money though. She even pays for my plane tickets to come over her...
> place.


:maury 

Greeks getting mad :maury












Anyway did we have something worse than CRC-GRE during the knock-out phase? Honestly CRC-GRE looks like the WOAT.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

peowulf said:


> That's right. Your mother doesn't care about money though. She even pays for my plane tickets to come over her...
> place.


:duck


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Is it true that Suarez is risking a two-years ban from international competitions? :HA


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

safe to say that GREECE should be added to the thread poll


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> Exactly. Penality shots in football are so fucking retarded. It's like 90% sure you're getting the goal.


:duck:duck


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Colombia will make Luis Suarez and Uruguay Humble :sheiky
Hope Luis Suarez doesn't eat Mario Yepes


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

peowulf said:


> That's right. Your mother doesn't care about money though. She even pays for my plane tickets to come over her...
> place.


:lol

This is why I'm loving football even more now.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> I think both Brazil and Chile can be caught out defensively. Granted, I think they'll make a better run at scoring on that defense than Costa Rica but Greece is one of those teams that defies the odds.
> 
> But then, maybe this game gives them some confidence and they decide to actually play a little more positively. Yes yes, never going to happen but we all can wish so it's not a total bore. We just need an altar to the gods of football to inspire Greece to being some kind of car instead of hulking double decker bus without wheels...


I give them credit for overcoming teams like France and a razor-sharp Czech on their way to Euro 2004, but I don't think lightning will strike twice. Eventually, they will swim with the sharks and get eaten up, which may be by Brazil in this case. Brazil are not even that strong based on their performances so far but they have enough on the offense to lash out at Greece.

-------

Predictions for 2morrow: (got the winner/result correct on all of them except Greece/Ivory Coast)

Argentina 2-0 Nigeria
Iran 1-1 Bosnia
Swiss 2-0 Honduras
France 3-1 Ecuador


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Greece in the next round,are you fucking kidding me :lmao :lmao :aryalol


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Ivory Coast flop yet again :cheer


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Greece won me over in that match, they deserved to win. Just a shame they don't usually play like that as they'd probably end up scoring more goals and winning a lot more then they do. Ivory Coast were dreadful, defending in the last five minutes was just awful. Well done Greece.

Colombia, the best team in the tournament so far. Amazing how good they've been without Falcao. Bit like Atletico Madrid last season then really. James Rodriguez showing the world his potential, been one of the players of the tournament and scored one of the goals of the tournament.

Looking forward to seeing Colombia destroy Uruguay.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Still pretty inconclusive for me.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

:lmao he's some mong that Suarez


----------



## lax5150 (Oct 6, 2006)

RM Dandy said:


> :maury
> 
> Greeks getting mad :maury
> 
> ...



I hope you are not from England... :yum:::cheer::::fpalm


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

₵ash®;35777698 said:


> Tomorrow's games:
> 
> Uruguay 2-1 Italy
> England 0-2 Costa Rica
> ...


2-2 ( minus the point spread ). It can be better. Today's games seemed underwhelming to me on paper to begin with. If that's an excuse.










Tomorrow's games:

Argentina 2-0 Nigeria
Iran 1-2 Bosnia-Herz
France 2-2 Ecuador
Switzerland 1-0 Honduras

Thursday cannot get here quick enough


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

ArnoldTricky said:


> Still pretty inconclusive for me.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

chop chop motherfucker has a different meaning to Suarez I guess


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*BREAKING NEWS*
Suarez was on a rampage on the streets of Natal, a group highly-trained security had to use some special items in order to control him. They will take him to the FIFA Vet for more investigation. :troll


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Just popping in to say hello to all you FOOLS who tried to tell me Italy were still a great side to fear when the draw was made.

Oh and also all them FOOLS who tried to convince themselves that Portugal had a great team.

And of course all them MORONS who said Costa up front for Spain would work.

Also popping in to laugh at Greece guy on this page (and their economy too duh because that seems to rile up him. also he tony )

*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *Just popping in to say hello to all you FOOLS who tried to tell me Italy were still a great side to fear when the draw was made.
> 
> Oh and also all them FOOLS who tried to convince themselves that Portugal had a great team.
> 
> ...


*their


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*GREEK tactic to edit my own post in your quote.

edit: HA GREEK. GET IT. HA.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

ArnoldTricky said:


> Still pretty inconclusive for me.


Give him some rabies shots, fucking crazy


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I BELIEVE! I BELIEVE THAT WE! I BELIEVE THAT WE WILL WIN!!!

Lol I should've never watched that vid. Got me all restless.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

₵ash®;35845538 said:


> I BELIEVE! I BELIEVE THAT WE! I BELIEVE THAT WE WILL WIN!!!
> 
> Lol I should've never watched that vid. Got me all restless.


:mark::mark::mark:

Only 40½ hours to go. bama4


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Some guy bet that Suarez would bite someone


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

> Originally Posted by *Telos:*
> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> _Only 40 hours to go_ bama4


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 






*I BELIEVE! I BELIEVE THAT! I BELIEVE THAT WE!!!!!!!! *​*

I BELIEVE THAT WE WILL WIN! I BELIEVE THAT WE WILL WIN! I BELIEVE THAT WE WILL WIN! I BELIEVE THAT WE WILL WIN! I BELIEVE THAT WE WILL WIN! I BELIEVE THAT WE WILL WIN! I BELIEVE THAT WE WILL WIN! I BELIEVE THAT WE WILL WIN! *


----------



## lax5150 (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

₵ash®;35845722 said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The American Dream :moyes1


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Just got back to see the results. 

You fucking kidding me? The FUCKING GREEKS went through? This is not even sane on my level.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

To be fair to the Greeks, they were more than deserving winners today.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Ghana players threaten not play against Portugal (because of game prizes)

Be Portuguese has been entertained in this WC :side:


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

lax5150 said:


>


OMG of all the pics of the suarez bite i think this by far one of the best :suarez1 :lmao :lol :lol :aryalol :aryalol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I badly wanted Ivory Coast to go through, man Greece alwyas manages to find a way


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

SóniaPortugal said:


> Ghana players threaten not play against Portugal (because of game prizes)
> 
> Be Portuguese has been entertained in this WC :side:


That would put USA in a situation nearly as dangerous as losing to Germany and seeing Ghana win. Assuming Ghana forfeits, that would gift Portugal 3 goals to up their total to 5, currently 1 more than USA. If USA lost in a shutout to Germany, I believe that would propel Portugal to the knockout stage by virtue of total goals scored.

I've read that Ghana's president has intervened and promised immediate payment to the Ghana players though, so the forfeit doesn't seem like it's happening.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Lol at the guys who bring the Greek economy issues..Yeah we are poor we get it..

We all know that Greece based on the performance of the last two matches wasn't the best choise to qualify..

But today anyone who knows something about football and he isn't trolling,can tell you that Greece played far better than Ivory Coast....

The matter of the fact is that we qualified.. 

*So suck it
*


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> I badly wanted Ivory Coast to go through, man Greece alwyas manages to find a way


Always? It's the first time they've ever got through the group stages. Ever.

Now if you had said Ivory Coast always find a way to fail at cup competitions, I'd be inclined to agree with you


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Erik. said:


> Always? It's the first time they've ever got through the group stages. Ever.
> 
> Now if you had said Ivory Coast always find a way to fail at cup competitions, I'd be inclined to agree with you


Lol that too./


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*BRAVE GREECE! HEEL GREECE! WE ARE SPARTA! HATERS GON' HATE!*










We deserved the win as we were the better side. Hit the crossbar two times and had a few other good chances. *BIG GAME SAMARAS* with that *BRAVERY * to take the penalty in stoppage time. A beautiful penalty to send Greece through. Defensively we were very solid and only lost concentration when Bony scores the equaliser. Santos must start players like Lazaros, Samaris, Christodoulopoulos and *KARAGOUNIS THE GOAT* in our next match against Costa Rica. Hopefully we can get the job done against Cost Rica. Cannot wait for that. I'm just glad we are through the group stage for the first time ever in a World Cup Tournament.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Greece has been in the World Cup three times ever (1994, 2010, 2014) and this was their first time advancing. Perhaps winning the 2004 Euro has misled people into thinking they were more successful than they actually are. :toomanykobes


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I guess fans all around the world are on here. Except for Cameroon :aryalol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Telos said:


> Greece has been in the World Cup three times ever (1994, 2010, 2014) and this was their first time advancing. Perhaps winning the 2004 Euro has misled people into thinking they were more successful than they actually are. :toomanykobes


To be honest, that is only three less times than BIG TEAM PORTUGAL.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Why can't I vote for HELLAS?


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> Exactly. Penality shots in football are so fucking retarded. It's like 90% sure you're getting the goal.


They're infinitely less "retarded" than your idiotic comment.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Erik. said:


> To be honest, that is only three less times than BIG TEAM PORTUGAL.


That's very interesting. Would've thought they would have more WC appearances than that. I know UEFA is a shark tank when it comes to qualification but wow.

More stuff I learned researching just now: Mexico has the most WC appearances without a championship (15), while Uruguay has the fewest appearances for a previous champion (12). Scotland also has the most WC appearances without advancing out of the group stage (8). And Brazil is the only country to participate in all 20 World Cups. Relatively new fan to the sport here, so I'm fascinated the more I learn about these things.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Destiny said:


>


God is that Tachsidis on the right? :maury How the fuck did he get a call-up? :maury

Also, where's Torosidis? anda


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

SOON


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

^ ohmygoodness


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

RM Dandy said:


> God is that Tachsidis on the right? :maury How the fuck did he get a call-up? :maury
> 
> Also, where's Torosidis? anda


Torosidis is in the top-16,unlike your country's team  :maury


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

EGame said:


> SOON


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

JamesK said:


> Torosidis is in the top-16,unlike your country's team  :maury


My country's got 4 world cups, BITCH PLEASE (even if I don't care about my NT).

Torosidis, aka the Greek GOAT, is playing for my team. BITCH PLEASE.

I don't have to seel cardboard box for a living, BITCH PLEASE.

anda


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

RM Dandy said:


> My country's got 4 world cups, BITCH PLEASE (even if I don't care about my NT).
> 
> Torosidis, aka the Greek GOAT, is playing for my team. BITCH PLEASE.
> 
> ...



You think that bringing up the economy issues of Greece in every post,is making yourself to sound smart?

Also Italy's economy is in sooo much better state... Keep telling your self that..


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

EGame said:


> SOON












das it mane


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

JamesK said:


> You think that bringing up the economy issues of Greece in every post,is making yourself to sound smart?
> 
> Also Italy's economy is in sooo much better state... Keep telling your self that..


Well compared to Greece we're fucking Qatar :maury


----------



## lax5150 (Oct 6, 2006)

Destiny said:


>


One of the best european teams! Congratulations!


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Suarez :lmao

lifetime ban plz, what an utter grub. total loon of a player.

Ivory Coast flop again.

Prandelli fucked up big time, Darmian is no wing back yet he played every game as one. also Marchisio on the wing against Costa Rica.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

RM Dandy said:


> Well compared to Greece we're fucking Qatar :maury


The bigger they are, the harder they fall. 

You are not funny,you are not smart.. You are making the same boring propagandistic jokes about our pour economy that everyone is making for the past 4 years..


----------



## lax5150 (Oct 6, 2006)

chargebeam said:


> Exactly. Penality shots in football are so fucking retarded. It's like 90% sure you're getting the goal.


It takes a lot of guts to score the winning goal in an important match on the VERY LAST minute via penalty.


----------



## lax5150 (Oct 6, 2006)

RM Dandy said:


> God is that Tachsidis on the right? :maury How the fuck did he get a call-up? :maury
> 
> Also, where's Torosidis? anda


Tachtsidis is a very talented player, and he should be in the starting eleven. He made De Rossi look like an amateur! 

Torosidis isn't on the picture.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

JamesK said:


> The bigger they are, the harder they fall.


Top 10 country for nominal GDP, member of the G7.

ECB chairman is Italian. He's sucking money away from you.

Romans fucked your ass several times, ended up conquered.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hellenic_State_(1941–44)

:HA


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

lax5150 said:


> Tachtsidis is a very talented player


:maury

I've seen the guy playing each week for a year. Utterly WOAT.

If he can make it to the World Cup, I have a chance as well :maury


----------



## lax5150 (Oct 6, 2006)

Who gives a shit about Italians economy on a World Cup thread? Italy is going home and Greece goes through... Italy is nothing more than Suarez' daily breakfast.

You can grab your money and buy a brand new TV to watch Greece play in the World Cup!


----------



## lax5150 (Oct 6, 2006)

RM Dandy said:


> :maury
> 
> I've seen the guy playing each week for a year. Utterly WOAT.
> 
> If he can make it to the World Cup, I have a chance as well :maury


I always see Tachtsidis matches for the last 2 years now. And Tachtsidis made De Rossi his bitch under Zeman.... 

But to be fair, De Rossi loved Tachtsidis.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Urgh at greece going through though they played better football then usual. Hopefully costa rica knock them out.

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

lax5150 said:


> You can grab your money and buy a brand new TV to watch Greece play in the World Cup!


Yeah m8, I don't have to steal them.

:HA




lax5150 said:


> I always see Tachtsidis matches for the last 2 years now. And Tachtsidis made De Rossi his bitch under Zeman....


Zeman :maury

Yeah we've seen the result of Tachsidis being on the pitch instead of DDR: 8th place and Zeman sacked :maury


----------



## lax5150 (Oct 6, 2006)

And still Tachtsidis fucked De Rossi.. Face it, AS Roma lost one of his most talented players. A huge regista in the making. 

You can laugh all you want, you need it. Since Italy got knocked out yesterday.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

lax5150 said:


> And still Tachtsidis fucked De Rossi.. Face it, AS Roma lost one of his most talented players. A huge regista in the making.


We're really missing him with Pjanic and Strootman in the midfield, playing in the CL while PanaWOAT strokes his tiny dick in Turin.

:HA


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

RM Dandy said:


> Top 10 country for nominal GDP, member of the G7.
> 
> ECB chairman is Italian. He's sucking money away from you.
> 
> ...


Yeah right.. Top country for nominal GDP with 2 trillion Euros(that's 134% of your top 10 GDP) on debt... :lmao :lmao :lmao

So cut it off about the fucking economy.. If you want to say something about football say it.. If you don't just stay in rants to post maury gifs..


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

JamesK said:


> Yeah right.. Top country for nominal GDP with 2 trillion Euros(that's 134% of your top 10 GDP) on debt... :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> So cut it off about the fucking economy.. If you want to say something about football say it.. If you don't just stay in rants to post maury gifs..


Japan got 200%. Try harder.

:HA


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Who cares about greece economy you WOATS! :duck

TOMORROW THE GOAT TEAM PLAYS :mark:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Xapury said:


> Who cares about greece economy you WOATS! :duck
> 
> TOMORROW THE GOAT TEAM PLAYS :mark:


France has looked pretty impressive I'll admit. I wouldn't go so far as GOAT though yet.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Xapury said:


> Who cares about greece economy you WOATS! :duck
> 
> TOMORROW THE GOAT TEAM PLAYS :mark:


Not that Argentina is in a better shape :duck

I really hope they win tho. Either them or the dutch.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

On Thursday the GOAT plays


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

₵ash®;35851322 said:


> On Thursday the GOAT plays



All aboard the #HYPETRAIN


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

RM Dandy said:


> All aboard the #HYPETRAIN


Bradley would only derail it!


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

RM Dandy said:


> All aboard the #HYPETRAIN



:lmao

That's excellent.

No Jozy on Thursday though. :mcgee1 (feel free to laugh but USA is going to need him in the knockout stage if we make it that far)


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*I BELIEVE! I BELIEVE THAT! I BELIEVE THAT WE!!!!!!!!

*​*

I BELIEVE THAT WE WILL WIN! I BELIEVE THAT WE WILL WIN! I BELIEVE THAT WE WILL WIN! I BELIEVE THAT WE WILL WIN! I BELIEVE THAT WE WILL WIN! I BELIEVE THAT WE WILL WIN! I BELIEVE THAT WE WILL WIN! I BELIEVE THAT WE WILL WIN! *


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Xapury said:


> Who cares about greece economy you WOATS! :duck
> 
> TOMORROW THE GOAT TEAM PLAYS :mark:


He will GOAT tomorrow. 

After that he will come home to this: 










FUARRRRRK I can't even be jelly of THE GOAT because he deserves it so much. 

someday it will be my turn. 

SOON.jpg


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> Bradley would only derail it!




















But the past is past! We will take down those Germans!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

₵ash®;35852458 said:


> But the past is past! We will take down those Germans!


I'm sincerely sorry... just don't want to get overhyped just to see Germany thrash them or just edge them out and Ghana kill Portugal. Already saw two teams I root for take a spectacular swan dive into an empty pool >.<


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I kinda fear my own safety :lol
I will have to be put in a straight jacket if Bradley fucks up another clearance.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> Bradley would only derail it!


Bradley :maury

I had to watch that dumbass play for a year and a half. I'd have preferred to get my eyes drilled. Everytime he made (ok, let's say "attempted") a long pass my face was a mix between :maury and :bryan2

Damn americans, why didn't you buy Donovan or Dempsey for the marketing unk3


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

RM Dandy said:


> Damn americans, why didn't you buy Donovan or Dempsey for the marketing unk3


Klinsmann cut Donovan. Still upset about that. Even though he's a midfielder, I would definitely replace him with Bradley in a flash.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

RM Dandy said:


> Bradley :maury
> 
> I had to watch that dumbass play for a year and a half. I'd have preferred to get my eyes drilled. Everytime he made (ok, let's say "attempted") a long pass my face was a mix between :maury and :bryan2
> 
> Damn americans, why didn't you buy Donovan or Dempsey for the marketing unk3


Bradley can be good.. but when he isn't he's passing right to the opposing team to let them score... watched him in Serie A as well and he was a little outed there with the pressure. He's a little like Tim Howard to me... big game pressure seems to get to those two a little (or in Bradley's case a lot). Donavan, even if not 100 percent is like Dempsey... he might not be great, but even in a mediocre outing he'll pop up out of nowhere and get the winner. 

This Germany/USA game will be interesting, but I fully expect the USA to struggle here and in the next cup. I think Qatar (or wherever it lands then) will be when the real work in the US to grow football starts to hit gold. The US has made huge huge strides in just 20 years and we are simply a few years away before the US sees more players get the chance to weather the pressure in Europe and even the growing pressure in the MLS. People mock the MLS, but the quality has skyrocketed from 10 years ago. So seeing the USA actually be a constant "you can't count them out" like they are now is something to applaud. It took Spain and France a while before they got their first so the timeline for the US actually seems to be quite favourable.

I will make one bold prediction though.. if the US somehow manages to beat Germany they become a different team in this tournament and I think will make the semis. Germany is one of the top 4 in the cup right now and a win over them would only bolster the confidence and that seems to be the big issue with the uS... taking the "I believe that we will win!" into actual winning when it matters most.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Whoever finishes a top Group G, wether it be the USA or Germany, they are going to have a field day with the runner up of group H in the round of 16.

Twitter was invented for moments such as Suarez' bite.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

RKing85 said:


> Whoever finishes a top Group G, wether it be the USA or Germany, they are going to have a field day with the *runner up of group H* in the round of 16.
> 
> Twitter was invented for moments such as Suarez' bite.


I think that will be Algeria. How good are they really!?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

₵ash®;35853378 said:


> I think that will be Algeria. How good are they really!?


When they all out attack.. they could cause problems. Though that last game might have been a fluke. We'll see in their third if they are more like the rather weak side of the first game or the much more precise and deadly team of the second game. But then that group isn't a great barometer of anything given how poor Russia has looked and South Korea isn't anything special. Belgium hasn't exactly lit it up with their rather poor play that suddenly fires up with 10 minutes left. 

So I don't think that group is necessarily going to do much in the next round regardless.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The only team that I'm legit afraid of are the Hollands. I don't want to see their faces.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

₵ash®;35853658 said:


> The only team that I'm legit afraid of are the Hollands. I don't want to see their faces.


I wouldn't want to meet France... I don't know what team will be able to hand the pace of their attack. The defense is suspect but you will still more than likely have to score at least 2 goals to even draw even at this rate.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

₵ash®;35853066 said:


> Klinsmann cut Donovan. Still upset about that. Even though he's a midfielder, I would definitely replace him with Bradley in a flash.


I haven't followed MLS for over 2 years, but for the memories I have Donovan was very good. Dempsey is probably better, but Donovan was fast and agile as well. Could have helped as most of US offensive players are kick and run kind of players.



Kabraxal said:


> Bradley can be good.. but when he isn't he's passing right to the opposing team to let them score... watched him in Serie A as well and he was a little outed there with the pressure. He's a little like Tim Howard to me... big game pressure seems to get to those two a little (or in Bradley's case a lot). Donavan, even if not 100 percent is like Dempsey... he might not be great, but even in a mediocre outing he'll pop up out of nowhere and get the winner.
> 
> This Germany/USA game will be interesting, but I fully expect the USA to struggle here and in the next cup. I think Qatar (or wherever it lands then) will be when the real work in the US to grow football starts to hit gold. The US has made huge huge strides in just 20 years and we are simply a few years away before the US sees more players get the chance to weather the pressure in Europe and even the growing pressure in the MLS. People mock the MLS, but the quality has skyrocketed from 10 years ago. So seeing the USA actually be a constant "you can't count them out" like they are now is something to applaud. It took Spain and France a while before they got their first so the timeline for the US actually seems to be quite favourable.
> 
> I will make one bold prediction though.. if the US somehow manages to beat Germany they become a different team in this tournament and I think will make the semis. Germany is one of the top 4 in the cup right now and a win over them would only bolster the confidence and that seems to be the big issue with the uS... taking the "I believe that we will win!" into actual winning when it matters most.


Bradley can't hope anything higher than the lower card of Serie A or Liga, at the very best.

Anyway I can't remember the name of a centre back from MLS, a black guy, that was awful but fucking fast. Probably the fastest player on the planet.

Any idea of who this might be? Tried to search for him but no luck.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

RM Dandy said:


> I haven't followed MLS for over 2 years, but for the memories I have Donovan was very good. Dempsey is probably better, but Donovan was fast and agile as well. Could have helped as most of US offensive players are kick and run kind of players.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only defender I remember off the top of my head for the US is Onyewu... but I don't think he's the one you're thinking of since I don't remember him being faster than guys like Dempsey or Beasley who is now a converted back.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> The only defender I remember off the top of my head for the US is Onyewu... but I don't think he's the one you're thinking of since I don't remember him being faster than guys like Dempsey or Beasley who is now a converted back.


I was so curious I went to a forum I used to go around before getting permabanned brodgers), made a search with my username and turns out the guy is...Marvell Wynne.

There are few videos as well

http://youtu.be/kOeIxkA3G8Y?t=2m41s

:delrio

http://youtu.be/NLWrzn54DgM?t=2m50s

:bosh5

http://youtu.be/5bfA67VUKFw?t=7m18s

:bryan2


lolwut. And the runs of the last two videos were at 87' and 91'.

(the first video :maury how are supposed to play football properly on a NFL field)


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Oguchi Onyewu :bow


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Suarez is a coward. What a disgrace. I hope Colombia bury those cowards. All of the team are defending that disgraceful action. Fact is Uruguay couldn't beat a piss poor Italy without help from the most corrupt Mexican referee, and without Suarez biting another human being. Low lives. All of them. Disgraceful team full of cowards. I hope Colombia destroy them on the field and with the act of humility afterwards. Utterly disgraceful team. A shame.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

RM Dandy said:


> I was so curious I went to a forum I used to go around before getting permabanned brodgers), made a search with my username and turns out the guy is...Marvell Wynne.
> 
> There are few videos as well
> 
> ...


Yeah.. he's quick. Admit I'm not as familiar with Portland. Galaxy, Fire, Toronto are the three teams I really follow extremely closely... though recently my summer opened up so I can catch more games. Before I always managed to work during a lot of games... though at least last year it saved me from watching Milan suck in a lot of games.. still had to facepalm through a few though :cuss:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

How can the ref send him off if he didn't see it? He got the Italy sending off correct.

Oh, and if Chiellini had not been rolling about all game previous to the incident, folk would have believed him.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Osize10 said:


> Suarez is a coward. What a disgrace. I hope Colombia bury those cowards. All of the team are defending that disgraceful action. Fact is Uruguay couldn't beat a piss poor Italy without help from the most corrupt Mexican referee, and without Suarez biting another human being. Low lives. All of them. Disgraceful team full of cowards. I hope Colombia destroy them on the field and with the act of humility afterwards. Utterly disgraceful team. A shame.


I've no idea if that guy is most corrupted referee in Mexico, but 'Talia was actually lucky. They should have ended the match in 8 men.

Apart from Marchisio, Balotelli almost chopped a guy's head off in the first half while being booked and Chiellini should have been sent off (multiple diving and acting + reaction elbow after Suarez's bite).


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

RM Dandy said:


> I've no idea if that guy is most corrupted referee in Mexico, but 'Talia was actually lucky. They should have ended the match in 8 men.
> 
> Apart from Marchisio, Balotelli almost chopped a guy's head off in the first half while being booked and Chiellini should have been sent off (multiple diving and acting + reaction elbow after Suarez's bite).


I could forgive the elbow at least... it's instinct to stroke out at whatever is biting you. The diving though.. ugh... my rirst reaction to seeing him on the pitch after the bite was "get the fuck up and stop diving as... oo... wait, actually has a reason there."


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

RM Dandy said:


> I've no idea if that guy is most corrupted referee in Mexico, but 'Talia was actually lucky. They should have ended the match in 8 men.
> 
> Apart from Marchisio, Balotelli almost chopped a guy's head off in the first half while being booked and Chiellini should have been sent off (multiple diving and acting + reaction elbow after Suarez's bite).


Balotelli was correctly given a yellow. It was a dangerous play, but his body was facing against the player. He could not have predicted the player coming in head first after he jumped. 

You're fishing on Chiellini. That was seconds after Suarez sunk his teeth into his flesh. Intentionally. It was a reaction to a disgusting act.

As far as the Marchisio sending off, he barely tapped the player's shin, in the process of turning away from the player barging in. 

There was an Italian player being absolutely mauled on the Uruguyan goal, but that doesn't matter as well. 
The Italian team was laughably bad, but stop fishing to defend Uruguay. Any justice will see Colombia win, who have played this tournament in the spirit of true competition


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Osize10 said:


> Balotelli was correctly given a yellow. It was a dangerous play, but his body was facing against the player. He could not have predicted the player coming in head first after he jumped.
> 
> You're fishing on Chiellini. That was seconds after Suarez sunk his teeth into his flesh. Intentionally. It was a reaction to a disgusting act.
> 
> ...


I honestly think both Group D teams are about to lose the first game out of the group. It seems harsh on Costa Rica, but the other three teams were just awful and they had real struggles at times as well. Greece is one of those teams that might just catch them on their famous "defend then get a quick goal and just park that bus!" while Colombia is going to demolish Uruguay now.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> I honestly think both Group D teams are about to lose the first game out of the group. It seems harsh on Costa Rica, but the other three teams were just awful and they had real struggles at times as well. Greece is one of those teams that might just catch them on their famous "defend then get a quick goal and just park that bus!" while Colombia is going to demolish Uruguay now.


The Costa Rica - Greece match is extremely intriguing. Two highly confident teams. Both teams believe in their system and are ready to drive through a brick wall to make their country proud. What might be an "ugly" game based on tactics and calculated movements, could prove to be the most intense and passionate game so far.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Osize10 said:


> Balotelli was correctly given a yellow. It was a dangerous play, but his body was facing against the player. He could not have predicted the player coming in head first after he jumped.
> 
> You're fishing on Chiellini. That was seconds after Suarez sunk his teeth into his flesh. Intentionally. It was a reaction to a disgusting act.
> 
> ...


The Balotelli one is arguable (even if for me it's a 100% sent off), but Marchisio's and Chiellini's are not.

Chiellini should have been booked two times at the bare minimum before the Suarez incident. And for what concerns the bite by Suarez, that's not a justification: if you do something which is worthy of a red card, you should get it regardless if that is a reaction or not. Those are the rules of the game. Yeah Suarez deserved a red, but so did Chiellini.

Marchisio completely ignored the ball and piled his studs into Alawhoever's leg. If the referee has good visual, that can be nothing but a red card. Ref was 50 cms away, so...

And I don't get why I should be "fishing", lol. I'm Italian, not French or German...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Osize10 said:


> The Costa Rica - Greece match is extremely intriguing. Two highly confident teams. Both teams believe in their system and are ready to drive through a brick wall to make their country proud. What might be an "ugly" game based on tactics and calculated movements, could prove to be the most intense and passionate game so far.


It is going to be interesting.. and I think having two teams that have never really done much in the WC play for a QF spot is good. Though this cup could end up with one of them, Mexico. Chile and a few other normal non contenders in the quarters. I actually think that would be amazing. The only three "big" teams that deserve much through how they played are France, Holland, and Germnay... very few "powerhouses" have actually looked all that great.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

RM Dandy said:


> The Balotelli one is arguable (even if for me it's a 100% sent off), but Marchisio's and Chiellini's are not.
> 
> Chiellini should have been booked two times at the bare minimum before the Suarez incident. And for what concerns the bite by Suarez, that's not a justification: if you do something which is worthy of a red card, you should get it regardless if that is a reaction or not. Those are the rules of the game. Yeah Suarez deserved a red, but so did Chiellini.
> 
> ...


I just completely dsagree about the Marchisio red card. He isn't even looking at the player when he turns. He leaves his foot out and just lightly grazes his sock. It's just so soft and light. It's mind boggling to me as a person watching the game. You want to see red cards for deliberate reckless tackles, not some meaningless accidental graze when a player is turning against another player coming in for a tackle.

Pointing out Chiellini's supposed faults prior to the incident is just funny to me. As far as I know, you and maybe like four other people for some reason think Chiellini deserved to be sent off today. Suarez sank his teeth into Chiellini and now you think Chiellini intentionally elbowed him. His arm was reacting to being bitten. It barely touched Suarez. In your world, for some reason, Chiellini played dangerously today and should have been sent off, but in reality, it is plain as day Suarez intentionally bit Chiellini after initiating contact in the box. He was barely "elbowed" if that's what you call it, I guess. I'm not even calling for Suarez to be sent off. I'm just disgusted with his actions.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Osize10 said:


> I just completely dsagree about the Marchisio red card. He isn't even looking at the player when he turns. He leaves his foot out and just lightly grazes his sock. It's just so soft and light. It's mind boggling to me as a person watching the game. You want to see red cards for deliberate reckless tackles, not some meaningless accidental graze when a player is turning against another player coming in for a tackle.
> 
> Pointing out Chiellini's supposed faults prior to the incident is just funny to me. As far as I know, you and maybe like four other people for some reason think Chiellini deserved to be sent off today. Suarez sank his teeth into Chiellini and now you think Chiellini intentionally elbowed him. His arm was reacting to being bitten. It barely touched Suarez. In your world, for some reason, Chiellini played dangerously today and should have been sent off, but in reality, it is plain as day Suarez intentionally bit Chiellini after initiating contact in the box. He was barely "elbowed" if that's what you call it, I guess. I'm not even calling for Suarez to be sent off. I'm just disgusted with his actions.


It doesn't matter if it's "soft and light". Marchisio completely ignores the ball and purposely raises his foot to hit the guy in the leg without any logical reason. Probably the guy thought he was wearing a Juve shirt and playing in Serie A, but in any other context that's a red card.

Same reasoning applies to Chiellini. Suarez got "barely elbowed" just because he moved his head away after the bite. But Chiellini intentionally swang his elbow to hit the guy as a frustrates reaction to the bite. And yeah, that's a red card no matter of how strong the impact is.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

RM Dandy said:


> It doesn't matter if it's "soft and light". Marchisio completely ignores the ball and purposely raises his foot to hit the guy in the leg without any logical reason. Probably the guy thought he was wearing a Juve shirt and playing in Serie A, but in any other context that's a red card.
> 
> Same reasoning applies to Chiellini. Suarez got "barely elbowed" just because he moved his head away after the bite. But Chiellini intentionally swang his elbow to hit the guy as a frustrates reaction to the bite. And yeah, that's a red card no matter of how strong the impact is.


I'm not buying. With red cards you need definite and deliberate reckless challenges, or repeat offenders. There is nothing cynical or deliberate about Marchisio's tackle. He didn't repeatedly swing his legs high during the game, and no evidence suggests he was making a deliberate tackle. It's a dangerous play foul. Nothing more. He grazed his sock as he turned away. His raised his foot. Foul.. let's get on with the game. If he proves to make reckless plays, then you card him. This was an isolated play of meaningless importance. Call the foul and get the game going. The Uruguyan player fell like Marchisio ripped his leg off. He was barely grazed. Show me the bruise or blood in that tackle. I'd like to see it. If Balotelli's foul is arguable, Marchisio's foul is a simple whistle, perhaps a yellow if you have an ego, and then let's get the game going again. 

Again, the intent of Chiellini swinging his elbow is questionable. He was bitten, and his arm swung back immediatly after feeling the bite. He didn't even connect on Suarez and the intent of his arm swing isn't conclusive. It looks like he was just getting his arm and shoulder away from some human being who was biting him.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/jun/24/luis-suarez-bite-uruguay-ban-world-cup

Bring the fucking hammer down on him


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

If he doesn't get a lengthy ban, this world cup is officially fucking rigged.

As for Marchisio's red, should have been a yellow card if that. He didn't mean to do what he did at all. You could tell he was trying to turn/shield the player away.

The refereeing in this tournament has been nothing short of a joke.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Some actual weapons in here. If you can't fathom why Marchisio saw red then Football is not right for you.










Shocking challenge


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Some actual weapons in here. If you can't fathom why Marchisio saw red then Football is not right for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh god...i'm shocked at how laughable the red card is the more i see it. It's almost as laughable as the current state of italian football.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Osize10 said:


> oh god...i'm shocked at how laughable the red card is the more i see it.


Studs to the lower part of the knee and way over the ball. In what circumstance is that not punished? Sure it's a laughable red...


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

the fact that these studs to the lower knee was actually a graze of the sock. And he was turned away, trying to soften the clash with the Uruguyan player. He never stepped through the tackle, he actually pulled up on it. It's just a meaningless foul, like 95% of all others that occur during a match. There's no reckless intent at all.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Suarez :duck






































































































:duck


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Watched that shit live. I'm seeing all the great shit of FIFA live, I have the magic touch for when to tune in. Suarez. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

can these window lickers please leave once the wc is over.

not understanding why a studs to the knee challenge is worthy of a red card is so mongy


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

biting someone in the heat of battle is way worse than having premeditation for injuring a rival player in a manc derby and bragging about it in a book.

Or kung fu kicking a fan, or kicking a players head when already said player in on the floor injured- media and fans alike revere said players and managers.


Loved seeing Uruguay knock out England and Italy out of the world, not one person thinks what Suarez did was right, but FOH with the inconsistencies.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/jun/24/luis-suarez-bite-uruguay-ban-world-cup
> 
> Bring the fucking hammer down on him


From the article

*Did you see it [the bite] today or did you see what happened in other years?” Lugano said. “You couldn’t have seen it today because nothing happened. The worst of everything is the attitude of Chiellini. It doesn’t correspond with Italian football, crying and appealing against a rival. As a man he disappointed me totally. I had him as a reference point. You have to be stupid to think that mark on Chiellini is from today.”*


Yeah that's right, It's obviously an old mark isn't it. Suarez just happened to put his mouth right on the same spot on his shoulder that "someone else" bit chiellini on years ago. How did none of us realize this. :lmao:lmao:lmao The defending of this man is unreal. 










And suarez clutching his teeth after.... Well that's just a coinsidence as well. fpalm


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

uruguay fa going in with the photoshop argument

got a feeling that wont stand up


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> And suarez clutching his teeth after.... Well that's just a coinsidence as well. fpalm


second hand embarrassment for you :stupid:

he is 'clutching his teeth' because after the bite, Chiellini natural reaction is to elbow him away, connecting with Luis' mouth.

Shocking, I know !!!!

that Suarez is an animal *clutching my pearls*


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> uruguay fa going in with the photoshop argument
> 
> got a feeling that wont stand up


Suarez just needs to accept the charge, he knows what he did, we all know!!! 

Uruguay (Suarez) will try delay the suspension for as long as possible, maybe the suspension will galvanise them and they go all the way and win it, in LS's honour lol!

Even a person bang to rights in a court of law has pled not guilty.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Osize10 said:


> the fact that these studs to the lower knee was actually a graze of the sock. And he was turned away, trying to soften the clash with the Uruguyan player. He never stepped through the tackle, he actually pulled up on it. It's just a meaningless foul, like 95% of all others that occur during a match. There's no reckless intent at all.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

Nattie7 said:


> second hand embarrassment for you :stupid:
> 
> he is 'clutching his teeth' because after the bite, Chiellini natural reaction is to elbow him away, connecting with Luis' mouth.
> 
> ...


Well that's funny because all of the angles that iv'e seen look to me like suarez gets hit in the nose after not the front teeth. Anyway i don't care if he did get hit in the teeth after, You shouldn't bite people like an animal then.

Also this "second hand embarrassment" Well if i'd bit someone (depending how hard i did it) I'd probably wanna check my teeth after, Naturally.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Well that's funny because all of the angles that iv'e seen look to me like suarez gets hit in the nose after not the front teeth. Anyway i don't care if he did get hit in the teeth after, You shouldn't bite people like an animal then.
> 
> Also this "second hand embarrassment" Well if i'd bit someone (depending how hard i did it) I'd probably wanna check my teeth after, Naturally.



who said it's acceptable to bite anyone?
Where did I advocate such lunacy?

Like Cheillini rolled around on the floor like he was shot expecting the ref (who was an impossible position to see the bite)to send of LS, he got elbowed nose/face/teeth and was gesturing to the ref he was elbowed in his mouth while Cheillini was gesturing he was subject to a shark attack.


so when he was biting Ivanovic how many times was Suarez 'clutching his teeth' LOL 
in that instance, where he got more of the player to sink his teeth into, they both fell to the floor and iirc he gets straight back up and gestures to the ref, like he was fouled.

You may be a cm punk girl but you're not a football girl.


Enjoy your day


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Looks like it was Prince Harry's fault England are out

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...tches-says-fa-chairman-greg-****-9560567.html


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Chr1st0 said:


> Looks like it was Prince Harry's fault England are out
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...tches-says-fa-chairman-greg-****-9560567.html


because there is absolutely nothing inspiring about playing for Hodgson:lol:


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

Nattie7 said:


> who said it's acceptable to bite anyone?
> Where did I advocate such lunacy?
> 
> Like Cheillini rolled around on the floor like he was shot expecting the ref (who was an impossible position to see the bite)to send of LS, he got elbowed nose/face/teeth and was gesturing to the ref he was elbowed in his mouth while Cheillini was gesturing he was subject to a shark attack.
> ...


When did i say you thought it was ok that he bit him ? I literally have no idea why you've tried to start an argument with me.  And now you try to insult me by saying i know nothing about football because i said he didn't help himself by clutching his teeth after he's been accused of biting someone. (like i said before if i'd just bit someone i'd check my teeth after naturally) 
It doesn't help his case does it ? Anyway don't know whether you having a bad day or something but shall we just leave it at that ? Your obviously just trying to pick a fight so if you wanna reply just pm me instead of us clogging the thread up.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

Suarez will probably be suspended for 6 months from international football. The maximum I can see here is probably a one year layoff. No way he gets anything close to a 2 year penalty (24 matches?)

Surely there will be no merciful verdict here considering it's his third biting offence.

Dude is fucked in the head and deserves whats coming to him. I think Liverpool just missed a fuck ton of cash with this bite unk2


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> When did i say you thought it was ok that he bit him ? I literally have no idea why you've tried to start an argument with me.  And now you try to insult me by saying i know nothing about football because i said he didn't help himself by clutching his teeth after he's been accused of biting someone. (like i said before if i'd just bit someone i'd check my teeth after naturally)
> It doesn't help his case does it ? Anyway don't know whether you having a bad day or something but shall we just leave it at that ? Your obviously just trying to pick a fight so if you wanna reply just pm me instead of us clogging the thread up.


I realise this is a no flame zone, so I will proceed with my Mrs Nice Nattie hat on.

I don't need to PM you because you don't know anything about football and you're moving the goal posts, no pun, when you're being called out on all this clutching his teeth nonsense then it's a natural reaction to check your teeth after biting someone.

No hun, his whole mouth shenanigans was after he was trying to gesture he was in fact the victim to an elbow in his mouth after being struck somewhere around his face/mouth etc.

Not once has either of us denied he put his teeth into him, but you're arguing a moot point, I called you out on all this clutching his teeth and it being a natural reaction to biting someone.

I don't want to clog this forum up nor my PM's, I'm actually having a wonderful day, I hope you are too.

now, we can respectfully leave it here, over and FYI I never insulted you, I stated my opinion which is, you're no football girl.

EDIT: Suarez isn't the only once facing a ban LOL


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

Nattie7 said:


> I realise this is a no flame zone, so I will proceed with my Mrs Nice Nattie hat on.
> 
> I don't need to PM you because you don't know anything about football and you're moving the goal posts, no pun, when you're being called out on all this clutching his teeth nonsense then it's a natural reaction to check your teeth after biting someone.
> 
> ...


What ? What are you trying to say ? now your trying to get me banned or something ? I haven't even done anything wrong, Are people not allowed to disagree with you ? EDIT I Haven't said anything disrespectful to you at all, Don't know what your problem is. Your being very confrontational for no reason at all.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> What ? What are you trying to say ? now your trying to get me banned or something ? I haven't even done anything wrong, Are people not allowed to disagree with you ? EDIT I Haven't said anything disrespectful to you at all, Don't know what your problem is.


comprehension isn't a strong point for you?

the tongue in cheek comment about Suarez isn't the only one facing a ban, was about myself, due to my past history with the mods, le sigh!!!!!

You really need to come correct when you quote me, you can't read and you don't understand the incident we are discussing either.

fpalm


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

Nattie7 said:


> comprehension isn't a strong point for you?
> 
> the tongue in cheek comment about Suarez isn't the only one facing a ban, was about myself, due to my past history with the mods, le sigh!!!!!
> 
> ...



Oh you know what i'm just gonna leave the thread, All youv'e done is insult me constantly. "i'm stupid,can't read,know nothing about football" etc And i'm sorry if i don't know your history with mods... I'm not psychic. Goodbye.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

What Suarez did was unacceptable, but I can't help but feel some of the reactions have been over the top. A lifetime ban? Really?

What he did was no worse than putting in a malicious, potentially career-ending challenge on someone or kicking a fan or headbutting another player (and so on), and none of those things ever result in a ban longer than a few months, at the very most. If he was intent on doing something to me then I'd rather than he bit me than lunged in with a studs-up, two-footed tackle aimed at my knee. Him missing the rest of the World Cup and getting a length ban for Uruguay seems the best action to take, punishing Liverpool for this incident doesn't seem fair.

If he does get a lengthy ban then he's only got himself to blame, though. The guy needs sectioning or something.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:rudy @ these conversations


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> :rudy @ these conversations



yeah, useless posts like this always make me :rudy


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Back to the football please.

Messi and France are going to have to save this day of football, as it looks WOAT tbh.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Chr1st0 said:


>


nothing has ever summed up a horrid thread more than this


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

FalseKing said:


> Suarez will probably be suspended for 6 months from international football. The maximum I can see here is probably a one year layoff. No way he gets anything close to a 2 year penalty (24 matches?)
> 
> Surely there will be no merciful verdict here considering it's his third biting offence.
> 
> Dude is fucked in the head and deserves whats coming to him. *I think Liverpool just missed a fuck ton of cash with this bite* unk2


Why on earth would we want to sell the best player in the premier league?



Joel said:


> Back to the football please.
> 
> Messi and France are going to have to save this day of football, as it looks WOAT tbh.


Messi plays for Argentina. Silly Joel. new mod pls :troll


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

TODAY IS THE DAY I'VE BEEN WAITING FOR FOR A LONG TIME, WHEN TWO GOATS WILL FINALLY MEET AND GO HEAD-TO-HEAD

SHOLA VS MESSI

CLASH OF THE TITANS

OH MY GAWD YES


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

I cant' believe what I've red in some reports about Suarez. People are overreacting. I mean, the guy should be banned for bitting but guys like Pepe who are repeat offenders with their murderous fouls are free to do so ?? This is BS. A lifetime ban ?? Really ??

As for today, France will be in action tonight :cheer

I hope they rout Ecuador playing the same beautiful football as they did in their first two games. I hope Benzema scores so Neymar won't be leading alone the golden boot rankings.

I couldn't care less about the other matches. I know Argentina plays but let's be honnest, they've been a bore so far.

Anyway, Aller les Bleus !! :cheer


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

Rush said:


> Why on earth would we want to sell the best player in the premier league?


Because he's a liability and now is the time for you to cash on him bigger than ever, because he'll never outdo last season?

You pool fans clutch on straws for him because you hardly attain world class players but if you were smart, you'd get rid of him. With the amount of cash you'll get from the spanish cuntomaniacs, you could've bought like 4 class players (assuming they want to have anything to do with your club, jk... ornope)

I'm sure you'd rather want him to stay, do something stupid in 10 months, get banned for a year and then sell him for peanuts. 

Have it your way, boys :lol


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

Suarez, go go go away!!

Anyway, to the football, Argentina have been very underwhelming and at times were outplayed by Iran but tonight could be their big break through!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

A few woats playing today for sure. Nigeria, Iran, & Honduras :duck

France & Ecuador should be good.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Lel England, lel suarez and lel gerrard.

:woy


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

TNA Original said:


> I cant' believe what I've red in some reports about Suarez. People are overreacting. *I mean, the guy should be banned for bitting but guys like Pepe who are repeat offenders* with their murderous fouls are free to do so ?? This is BS. A lifetime ban ?? Really ?


He is a repeat offender! He's bitten someone on the pitch *three fucking times* now. I've only ever seen one other biting incident on a football pitch in my lifetime other than his three. That shows how isolated it is other than him and how despicable it is, and he continues to do it after bans.

Pepe's a cunt, but biting is much much worse IMO. It's horrible and absolutely needless. You see bad fouls all the time in football. It's part of the game. Putting your head in like Pepe did against Germany is wrong, but actually biting someone? Who does that, and three times???

I don't think he should be banned for life but something needs to be done because he obviously didn't take his two previous punishments all that seriously. The fact he continues to dodge responsibility too and roll around this time like he's the victim as well. What an absolute shameless low life piece of human trash.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Why can't he just bite someone who will lay one on him.

If he bit duncan ferguson, keane or vinnie jones :banderas


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

who the fuck are all these people joel


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Nige™ said:


> He is a repeat offender! He's bitten someone on the pitch *three fucking times* now. I've only ever seen one other biting incident on a football pitch in my lifetime other than his three. That shows how isolated it is other than him and how despicable it is, and he continues to do it after bans.
> 
> *Pepe's a cunt, but biting is much much worse IMO*. It's horrible and absolutely needless. You see bad fouls all the time in football. It's part of the game. Putting your head in like Pepe did against Germany is wrong, but actually biting someone? Who does that, and three times???
> 
> I don't think he should be banned for life but something needs to be done because he obviously didn't take his two previous punishments all that seriously. The fact he continues to dodge responsibility too and roll around this time like he's the victim as well. What an absolute shameless low life piece of human trash.


This is insane ! Pepe can do violent things 3 times in one match sometimes. What he does can do so much worse damage than a bite. You can't be serious when you say that a bite is worse than a sliding tackle on the anckle or on the knee.

You can't say that a bite (or 3) is worse than this :


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we're all well aware of the cunt that is pepe. trying to use one psycho to defend the actions of another psycho is idiotic though.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

> Rory Smith ‏@RorySmithTimes 11m
> @tariqpanja @sidlowe It'd be interesting to know what the reaction would be if all three had been elbows. Suspect the weirdness affects it.





> Sid Lowe ‏@sidlowe 10m
> @RorySmithTimes @tariqpanja I think that's the word. It may not be worse, but it is more unusual.


I agree with these guys



> AS English ‏@English_AS 27m
> FIFA sources say Suárez' punishment has to reflect reality:"What's the difference between what he did & a head butt, or a deliberate elbow?"





> AS English ‏@English_AS 25m
> Suárez minimum ban would be as for violent conduct: four matches, though could be more. All to be served with national team.


:lenny


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Lel at playing hard and play acting being worse than biting someone three times. BITING SOMEONE. THREE TIMES. It's not only stupid but it's disgusting. Oh and also a racist. Come back when Pepe does something that bad. Not defending either obviously but there's football violence and then there's low class thug violence. He's kinda lucky he hasn't ever been criminally charged because that shit is vile and would be a no brainer if he did outside of a football stadium.

Edit: stop pretending a BITE isn't worse than a headbutt :ann1*


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

TNA Original said:


> This is insane ! Pepe can do violent things 3 times in one match sometimes. What he does can do so much worse damage than a bite. You can't be serious when you say that a bite is worse than a sliding tackle on the anckle or on the knee.
> 
> You can't say that a bite (or 3) is worse than this :


a bite apparently it worse than a manager walking up to a plyer injured on the floor and launching a kick at his head.

It is also disgustingly worse than premeditating an attack on a rival player then writing about how proud you were of it, but definitely worse than kung fu kicking some fucker in the stands.

Suarez needs to be hung drawn and quartered!
Off with his HEAD!


There are far worse things happening on a football pitch but make Suarez the target of your abuse.

If you're English, you're especially brainwashed into making him some hate figure, good way to distract the ignorant sheep with an abysmal WC showing, the worst since 1958:ex:


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Why does playing sport make you immune to the law? It's assault isn't it?


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

ArnoldTricky said:


> Why does playing sport make you immune to the law? It's assault isn't it?


That old chestnut, so clichéd


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

OMG I can't believe what I'm reading right now !

I'm not defending Suarez at all and I think he should be punished for what he did. But if he's punished for biting, players who put other players' health at risk should be severely punished too.




Seabs said:


> *Lel at playing hard and play acting being worse than biting someone three times. BITING SOMEONE. THREE TIMES. It's not only stupid but it's disgusting. Oh and also a racist. Come back when Pepe does something that bad. Not defending either obviously but there's football violence and then there's low class thug violence. He's kinda lucky he hasn't ever been criminally charged because that shit is vile and would be a no brainer if he did outside of a football stadium.
> 
> Edit: stop pretending a BITE isn't worse than a headbutt :ann1*


First, I never said a headbutt is worse than a bite.

What I'm saying is, between being biten and having my leg broken because of a careless & insane tackle, I'm chosing the first option.

Biters should be punished but so should violent and careless players. There is a difference between being tough and being dangerous.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

This thread needs to be purged or killed with fire.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I never said you did 

*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

and biting someone doesn't come under dangerous?

lining up players and injuring them on purpose are usually hit with harsh penalties. sometimes players do dumb tackles and it is again punished.

this is biting. this is a deliberate, disgusting act. biting is what animals do. it's incredibly dangerous to other players all the same. what if they contract something from the other player?

you play a sport, you expect to get hit, you expect there will be challenges. what you should not have to expect is some lunatic running around with anger issues biting people.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Seabs said:


> *Lel at playing hard and play acting being worse than biting someone three times. BITING SOMEONE. THREE TIMES. It's not only stupid but it's disgusting. Oh and also a racist. Come back when Pepe does something that bad. Not defending either obviously but there's football violence and then there's low class thug violence. He's kinda lucky he hasn't ever been criminally charged because that shit is vile and would be a no brainer if he did outside of a football stadium.
> 
> Edit: stop pretending a BITE isn't worse than a headbutt :ann1*



Terry is also a racist and fucked his team mate's baby mama, is that not disgusting too?

I do not deem a bite, no matter how many times he has done it, to be worse than Jose kicking Cesc (irony) while he was already down on the floor injured.

Nor do I find it worse than launching a premeditated assault on a rival player then boasting about it in some shitty book.

Nor do I find a bite worse than kung fu kicking a fan in the stands because he was being berated for being sent off.

Don't find it worse than being coked up and being a danger not only to himself but others on a pitch than using a prosthetic penis to evade drug detection.

but hey, ho, what do I know?


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Seabs said:


> *I never said you did
> 
> *


My bad. But I stand to my point.

As for Suarez, he needs some suspension but more than that, he needs to see a psychiatrist. When i look at all his actions (good and bad), he acts like a child. Overly happy when he scored and insanely stupid when he doesn't like something (or someone).

I'm also curious : did Chielini say something to him (wouldn't be a first for an Italian *cough* Materrazzi *cough*) or was it totally random ??


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> and biting someone doesn't come under dangerous?
> 
> lining up players and injuring them on purpose are usually hit with harsh penalties. sometimes players do dumb tackles and it is again punished.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, what Pepe does is as bad, maybe even worse. Players know there is risk of injuries. I'm not sure they expect to have their bones broken by an insane tackle or a kick from a psycho player.

I'm using Pepe's example, I could have said De Jong, Van Bommel etc...what they do is as deliberate, as disgusting as what Suarez does. Only they have much worse consequances on other players.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

FalseKing said:


> Because he's a liability and now is the time for you to cash on him bigger than ever, because he'll never outdo last season?
> 
> You pool fans clutch on straws for him because you hardly attain world class players but if you were smart, you'd get rid of him. With the amount of cash you'll get from the spanish cuntomaniacs, you could've bought like 4 class players (assuming they want to have anything to do with your club, jk... ornope)
> 
> ...


:banderas Name a world class striker + 3 other class players we could bring in with the Suarez money. Fact is you can't. While Suarez is a headcase, he is without a doubt one of the most talented players not only in the league but in the world. The reward far outweighs the risk. Last season we had people saying we should have sold him for 40 mil to Arsenal. Then he goes out and scores 31 goals in only 33 games. Now you think, shit he's bitten someone (again, he's already had a ban for biting and racism playing for us) we better sell.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

TNA Original said:


> I'm sorry, what Pepe does is as bad, maybe even worse. Players know there is risk of injuries. I'm not sure they expect to have their bones broken by an insane tackle or a kick from a psycho player.
> 
> I'm using Pepe's example, I could have said De Jong, Van Bommel etc...what they do is as deliberate, as disgusting as what Suarez does. Only they have much worse consequances on other players.


but players know there's always that chance. that's part of the sport. there will always be the chance that someone will take you out with a stupid and dangerous talent. should players now be needing to protect themselves against players that bite? it's simply ridiculous, that's why it's being looked upon as worse. bad tackles have always been a part of football. biting is just something filthy and nasty.

and those players should be punished accordingly. some of them are poor challenges, but sometimes the roughest looking challenges can do no harm, and other times you catch a player the slightest bit wrong and they've snapped their leg in half. very rarely do we see incidents such as pepe continually kicking at players, and usually they are severely punished. biting not once, not twice, but three times is just something else.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nattie7 said:


> Terry is also a racist and fucked his team mate's baby mama, is that not disgusting too?


Got banned for the allegedly racist comment that the courts could not prove whether he did it or not. Lost the English captaincy for it. Got slaughtered in the media for it.

Got slaughtered in the media for the affair. Lost the English captaincy for it.



Nattie7 said:


> I do not deem a bite, no matter how many times he has done it, to be worse than Jose kicking Cesc (irony) while he was already down on the floor injured.


This happened in the same game as the eye gouge. Both terrible acts. He got slaughtered in the media for it. Can't remember if he got banned or not.



Nattie7 said:


> Nor do I find it worse than launching a premeditated assault on a rival player then boasting about it in some shitty book.


Got banned and fined. After releasing the book, got another ban and a bigger fine for saying it was premeditated. Got criticised for it.



Nattie7 said:


> Nor do I find a bite worse than kung fu kicking a fan in the stands because he was being berated for being sent off.


Got a massive ban and fine for it. Got heavily criticised.



Nattie7 said:


> Don't find it worse than being coked up and being a danger not only to himself but others on a pitch than using a prosthetic penis to evade drug detection.


Can't respond to this, as i don't know where it's from.



Nattie7 said:


> but hey, ho, what do I know?


Evidently, not a lot. I have no idea what any of these have to do with this when all these people were more punished and heavily criticised. None of these people have repeated these offences either. Do you even have a point in all of this?

Good God, Seabs. I just did this ALL FOR NOTHING


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

Rush said:


> :banderas Name a world class striker + 3 other class players we could bring in with the Suarez money. Fact is you can't. While Suarez is a headcase, he is without a doubt one of the most talented players not only in the league but in the world. The reward far outweighs the risk. Last season we had people saying we should have sold him for 40 mil to Arsenal. Then he goes out and scores 31 goals in only 33 games. Now you think, shit he's bitten someone (again, he's already had a ban for biting and racism playing for us) we better sell.


So you're telling me that there are no super talented/world class players you could bring in with let's say 70 millions (you could probably squeeze more) for Suarez? :lol

You're saying he's worth the risk but his next ban in EPL will probably render him useless for a whole season and then you'd have no other option than to sell him. How usefull will Suarez be spending his time in home while you limp with Sturridge and other random shit strikers for the six place position? :lol 

You could bring a skilled forward and still strengthen a bunch of other positions with Suarez's money and you're telling me you'd rather rely on his proven bad behavior record? :lol

It's a matter of time before Suarez buries your whole team and I think everyone will have a blast at it :lol


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> but players know there's always that chance. that's part of the sport. there will always be the chance that someone will take you out with a stupid and dangerous talent. should players now be needing to protect themselves against players that bite? it's simply ridiculous, that's why it's being looked upon as worse. bad tackles have always been a part of football. biting is just something filthy and nasty.
> 
> and those players should be punished accordingly. some of them are poor challenges, but sometimes the roughest looking challenges can do no harm, and other times you catch a player the slightest bit wrong and they've snapped their leg in half. very rarely do we see incidents such as pepe continually kicking at players, and usually they are severely punished. biting not once, not twice, but three times is just something else.


So because biting is rarer, it should be punished more severely ? Suarez shoul and will be punished but then again, so should dangerous tacklers because IMO, we shouldn't wait until there is a terrible injury to take actions. That's why for example, I think the decision to send Marchisio off was the right one. It wasn't his intention to hurt the opponent but it was a dangerous play that could have caused a serious injury.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Suarez just needs to be put into a white room and have a specialist fix him. Its not normal. He's fucked in the head. Its mental how good he is, whilst having weird shit going through his head 24/7.

I do hope he's not banned for long though.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

FalseKing said:


> So you're telling me that there are no super talented/world class players you could bring in with let's say 70 millions (you could probably squeeze more) for Suarez? :lol
> 
> You're saying he's worth the risk but his next ban in EPL will probably render him useless for a whole season and then you'd have no other option than to sell him. How usefull will Suarez be spending his time in home while you limp with Sturridge and other random shit strikers for the six place position? :lol
> 
> ...


Go on then. Name the world class players better then suarez liverpool would be able to buy.

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

TNA Original said:


> *So because biting is rarer, it should be punished more severely ?* Suarez shoul and will be punished but then again, so should dangerous tacklers because IMO, we shouldn't wait until there is a terrible injury to take actions. That's why for example, I think the decision to send Marchisio off was the right one. It wasn't his intention to hurt the opponent but it was a dangerous play that could have caused a serious injury.


quite frankly, yes. i feel there are people downplaying the dangers of someone biting you because it usually doesnt cause serious injury. what if chiellini had caught something from suarez? as rare as it might be, isn't that just as, if not more dangerous?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

FalseKing said:


> So you're telling me that there are no super talented/world class players you could bring in with let's say 70 millions (you could probably squeeze more) for Suarez? :lol
> 
> You're saying he's worth the risk but his next ban in EPL will probably render him useless for a whole season and then you'd have no other option than to sell him. How usefull will Suarez be spending his time in home while you limp with Sturridge and other random shit strikers for the six place position? :lol
> 
> ...


Still waiting for you to name a world class striker that Liverpool can buy plus all these other class players. As you reckon if Suarez gets banned we'd have to limp along with Sturridge (laughable statement in of itself), then that logic surely dictates that we'd have to bring in a class forward as a replacement. 

While we're on the subject, if he does get another ban for Liverpool how will it be for a season? His last ban was for 10 matches, thats suddenly going to go up to 25-30+ :banderas As i mentioned, he's already had bans with us, still has propelled us out of the mid table slide we were on into 2nd. So yeah, i'd much rather rely on a world class headcase than selling him and not having a player of the same class as a striker.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

VAMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS ARGENTINAA!!! :mark:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

THE GOAT SOON 

OMFG IM GONNA CREAM.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

EGame said:


> THE GOAT SOON
> 
> OMFG IM GONNA CREAM.


I KNOW! VICTOR MOSES! SOON. SOON. JPGZ.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> THE GOAT SOON
> 
> OMFG IM GONNA CREAM.


uh.. scream?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol I think he really means cream...


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

Gambit said:


> Go on then. Name the world class players better then suarez liverpool would be able to buy.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Oh, so they have to be better than Suarez now? They can't just be talented/class? 

And what will happen when I name them - you gonna start comparing? Start acting more like smart asses, because you don't like seeing the obvious pattern and truth about Suarez? 

If you think Suarez is the only good footballer left in the world than I quite frankly wonder what fucking sport are you watching.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

FalseKing said:


> Oh, so they have to be better than Suarez now? They can't just be talented/class?
> 
> And what will happen when I name them - you gonna start comparing? Start acting more like smart asses, because you don't like seeing the obvious pattern and truth about Suarez?
> 
> If you think Suarez is the only good footballer left in the world than I quite frankly wonder what fucking sport are you watching.


The point is selling him is dumb if you don't replace him properly plus again who we going to find that is better since you seem to think it will be easy to replace him. See you have no idea who we would replace him with. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

EL QUE NO SALTA ES UN INGLES! LOL

Always remenbering those england mofos the argentina crowd :mark:


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!!

MESSI I LOVE YOU!!


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

MESSSSSSIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

What a start to this game.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

WOW. 

NIGERIA! 

GREAT FINISH!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

This escalated quickly :lol

Messi :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Musa :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Higuain totally had that one. Got the keeper out, just had to angle it more.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Fastest goal of messi in his career... :mark:


----------



## Chokeline (Apr 9, 2014)

Screw you Greece,you cheated,I wanted Ivory Coast to go through,really want a black team to win this time.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

No Messi no :lol Total botch


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

FalseKing said:


> Oh, so they have to be better than Suarez now? They can't just be talented/class?
> 
> And what will happen when I name them - you gonna start comparing? Start acting more like smart asses, because you don't like seeing the obvious pattern and truth about Suarez?
> 
> If you think Suarez is the only good footballer left in the world than I quite frankly wonder what fucking sport are you watching.


No, but they have to be a quality player to replace Suarez. There is no point in weakening your side for no reason. The simple fact you cannot name 1 class striker who would be available is damning.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Argentina shows they can play.....Finally ! They probably badly want to avoid France in round of 16.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Argentina still not impressing with their play. I would laugh heartily if Nigeria got the win and first place... and then be happy since both Brazil and Argentina would have to play on the same side of the bracket and we are saved from teh nightmare possibility of those two teams in the final.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Aguero...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

If only Bosnia weren't cheated out of the goal last week... 

Oh well, since we are where we are, I hope Nigeria wins and gets the #1 spot. Then France will destroy Argentina if they continue playing like this.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Argentina won't really miss Agüero. He's been under performing all WC. As has Higuain. I honestly believe Argentina would do better with Palacio and Lavezzi up front currently.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


MESSI THE SUPER GOAT!!!!

D10S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

VAMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ARGENTINAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Outstanding from Messi


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

THIS IS HIS WORLD CUP

THIS IS HIS TIME


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Little genius? For a free kick where the keeper should have had it? Give me a damn break with that... that was terrible keeping, not a cracking goal that no one could have saved. Sometimes commentary really needs to get off Messi's dick just because he's Messi.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

GOAT :mark:


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

That free kick is Enyeama's fail.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

This Argentina team is a proper one man team. It's incredible. It'll be interesting to see how they do against anyone good.

He's either scored or assisted all their goals, right?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Spanish Lariato said:


> That goal is Enyeama's fail.


Seriously.. he just stopped when a dive would have easily cleared it and he might have been able to simply catch it. It was a bad free kick but terrible keeping let it go in.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Awesome goal by Messi. This match it's probably gonna end up 3-1 while for Bosnia and Iran 1-1

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Lol fail goalkeeper


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*I CANT EVEN HANDLE IT. I CAN'T EVEN FUCKING SAY ANYTHING. 

OMH MY FUCCCCCKKKKKKKKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGG GOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD 

THE ULTIMATE GOAT.

OH MY GODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD*


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

How old are you? ^


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

My lord, Dzeko scores a nice goal and one analyst says Messi-esque and then well no..... uh, it was a much tougher goal than many of messi's goals in this cup with all the players around him. O right, he isn't Messi so we have to knock him down a few pegs. Getting really annoyed with the pathetic commentary by these guys right now...


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> Seriously.. he just stopped when a dive would have easily cleared it and he might have been able to simply catch it. It was a bad free kick but terrible keeping let it go in.


"bad free kick"

"bad free kick"

"bad free kick"

:done

Whether Enyeama should have saved it is not is debatable but regardless, to place/curl a free kick from that far out with that precision into the near post is a great effort.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

EGame said:


> *I CANT EVEN HANDLE IT. I CAN'T EVEN FUCKING SAY ANYTHING.
> 
> OMH MY FUCCCCCKKKKKKKKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGG GOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> 
> ...


:duck


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Waffelz said:


> This Argentina team is a proper one man team. It's incredible. It'll be interesting to see how they do against anyone good.
> 
> He's either scored or assisted all their goals, right?


Yep. The entire team, including Messi, has underperformed. It's just that he's so good that for every little opening he finds, the ball finds the net.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Don't think the Nigeria goalkeeper was ever going to save it to be honest. Cracking free kick.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

UnbelievableJeff said:


> "bad free kick"
> 
> "bad free kick"
> 
> ...


It wasn't that close to the post. If the keeper had simply reached an arm out he probably would have hit it and a lazy dive would have easily blocked it. It was a poor free kick that any goalie that didn't have a brain freeze would have handled with ease. It wasn't slotted right next to the post or in the corner perfectly... just because it's Messi doesn't make a bad kick that was saved by worse keeping is good. 

That's what is irritating me right now.. the Messi fanclub is acting like that was a miracle shot that only Messi could make. It wasn't that good of a kick for crying out loud. THe one that was saved minutes before was actually a damn good kick where the keeper had to make a good save. This one was saveable all the way and the keeper just fucked it up.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

There's no way that was a bad freekick. Come on guys.

GK should have saved it tho. Or at least tried to.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Kabraxal said:


> It wasn't that close to the post. If the keeper had simply reached an arm out he probably would have hit it and a lazy dive would have easily blocked it. It was a poor free kick that any goalie that didn't have a brain freeze would have handled with ease. It wasn't slotted right next to the post or in the corner perfectly... just because it's Messi doesn't make a bad kick that was saved by worse keeping is good.
> 
> That's what is irritating me right now.. the Messi fanclub is acting like that was a miracle shot that only Messi could make. It wasn't that good of a kick for crying out loud. THe one that was saved minutes before was actually a damn good kick where the keeper had to make a good save. This one was saveable all the way and the keeper just fucked it up.


Shut up you tool. 

It was an excellent free kick.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Erik. said:


> Don't think the Nigeria goalkeeper was ever going to save it to be honest. Cracking free kick.


Well, he saved a far better free kick minutes prior.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

EGame said:


> Shut up you tool.
> 
> It was an excellent free kick.


The one that was blocked was far better. This was on target but would not be in the net if for the keeper failing. Sorry if I don't mindlessly worship Messi and call it like it is.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Spanish Lariato said:


> Well, he saved a far better free kick minutes prior.


It was further out, more time to see it. Outstanding save though, Enyeama is a solid keeper.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

The absolute GOAT!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

GOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Superb start to the second half just like in the first. Argentina have an awful defence.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Fuck!

Our defense is WOAT.


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

If you look at how much the freekick dips at the end you can see how the keeper couldn't get it.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

And Nigeria showing that Argentina is going to get killed by a good team. Nice goal but it was just far too easy for Nigeria to cut through that defense.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Kabraxal said:


> The one that was blocked was far better. This was on target but would not be in the net if for the keeper failing. Sorry if I don't mindlessly worship Messi and call it like it is.


Nah you call it like any other mindless moron who knows nothing about football would.

#dealwithit

This game is set up for Messi hattrick win.

Plz


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

3-2 Argentina!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The defending in this game is a joke... o lord.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!

ROJO COMO TE QUIERO ROJOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Gooooaaaaaatttttttttttt


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> The defending in this game is a joke... o lord.


The defending in this whole tournament has been pathetic. Who cares though!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

THIS IS FUTBOL!

Well besides the WOAT defense :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Erik. said:


> The defending in this whole tournament has been pathetic. Who cares though!


I like to see a balanced games. Goal fests don't automatically make a game great to me.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Defense wins championships :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> I like to see a balanced games. Goal fests don't automatically make a game great to me.


I'd rather see a game with 10 goals then a game full of two teams passing each other to sleep. Goals = Entertainment. This World Cup has had that.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

₵ash®;35873978 said:


> Defense wins championships :lol


Or at least something to slow down the pace... France and Holland will rip that defense to shreds if this is all they can do...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> Or at least something to slow down the pace... France and Holland will rip that defense to shreds if this is all they can do...


They might do, but you're just assuming. Just like I can assume that Messi would rip them apart and drag Argentina through.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Erik. said:


> I'd rather see a game with 10 goals then a game full of two teams passing each other to sleep. Goals = Entertainment. This World Cup has had that.


O I'll take this over 2010 any day. But the best games I've ever seen are relatively low scoring with good flow, attacking chances, and great keeping with defenses making it need a special goal for the win. This is exciting, but it's no classic by any stretch in my eyes. One part of the game isn't even a factor.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The pace has been relatively great throughout the whole Cup. The refereeing can be better, but I guess that's just something that everyone always have to deal with.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Argentina just don't look very good, Messi aside, do they? I mean, they look absolutely shit at creating chances in open play.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> Argentina just don't look very good, Messi aside, do they? I mean, they look absolutely shit at creating chances in open play.


At least they can avoid being routed by France in 1/8 :westbrook2


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ouch.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

bad free kick

just when you think the thread couldn't possible get any worse...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Waffelz said:


> Argentina just don't look very good, Messi aside, do they? I mean, they look absolutely shit at creating chances in open play.


And Messi only looked good in small spurts... for long stretches he was as good as the rest of his team in this group. What's worse, the competition in this group is horrible so they look even worse playing as bad as they have.

O look, piss poor offside call... that's two in this group where it was clearly an onside player. What is with these refs?


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Sheffield United getting a mention on commentary :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 

Still can't get over Harry Haslam going over to Argentina to sign Maradona but coming back with Sabella. One of the biggest 'what if' moments in football.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Pjanic is so good. Liverpool should be after him instead of Lallana. Shame he's surrounded by donkeys.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This game has fallen a bit flat now.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Waffelz said:


> Pjanic is so good. Liverpool should be after him instead of Lallana. Shame he's surrounded by donkeys.


No. No one should be after him. He should stay with Totti and Roma.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Joel said:


> No. No one should be after him. He should stay with Totti and Roma.


And he will, signed a new deal. :mark:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

It's a real good team, Roma have. Better 'keeper and striker and I fancy them for next season.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Erik. said:


> And he will, signed a new deal. :mark:


Why can't I get good news for Milan <_< I just hope we actually show up this year though so I'm not asking for much.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

MESSI THE GOAT OF THE WORLD CUP!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Argentina looking really shaky... they might still struggle to get out of the round of 16 before flaming out to the better teams after that. It is amazing how bad both they and Brazil have played. Nothing like the favourites they were supposed to be.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

:banderas


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Great games today, both of them. Bosnia really did a comeback, too bad they didn't advanced to the round of 16

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Everyone in this thread should be *ASHAMED*. It is *ABSOLUTELY DISGUSTING* that you don't talk about the real GOAT of that match and future FULL TIME GOAT = *AHMED MUSA*

*IF WE LEARNED ANYTHING TONIGHT, IT'S THAT ANYTHING MESSI CAN DO, MUSA CAN DO AS WELL.

MUSA MUSA*


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Musa is the African Messi 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

And he's only 21!! Maybe 31.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's something to think about for Tomorrow's games

If Portugal beats Ghana 2-0 and Germany beats USA 3-0 what happens between USA and Portugal? Since they tied 2-2, Portugal and USA would have 4 goals for, 6 goals against. Would there be a playoff? I know the likelihood of this happening is very slim but its interesting.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

lottery


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Yup. I don't want the outcome to come down to some lousy lottery. That won't be the case tomorrow anyway. 

I BELIEVE THAT WE WILL WIN!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Stinger Fan said:


> Here's something to think about for Tomorrow's games
> 
> If Portugal beats Ghana 2-0 and Germany beats USA 3-0 what happens between USA and Portugal? Since they tied 2-2, Portugal and USA would have 4 goals for, 6 goals against. Would there be a playoff? I know the likelihood of this happening is very slim but its interesting.


Lots would be drawn.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

So happy we qualified. Messi is the Argentinian Musa. So t'll probably be Nigeria-France in the R16. We have a chance if we bring our A game against France.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Xevoz said:


> So happy we qualified. Messi is the Argentinian Musa. So t'll probably be Nigeria-France in the R16. We have a chance if we bring our A game against France.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

> *Do these pictures show Luis Suarez trying to bite Giorgio Chiellini back in 2013?*



Source

Lol..


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

^ I think Suarez was just hungry.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Razor King said:


> ^ I think Suarez was just hungry.


Maybe there was a fly on Chielini's shoulder and Suarez may happens to love flies....Who knows ? :suarez1


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Suarez is obviously a fan of Italian food :duck


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

:lel :sansa :waffle


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

You are more likely to be bitten by Luis Suarez (1 in 2,000) than a shark (1 in 3,700,000)


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank you Bosnia for this wonderful game :clap:clap:clap


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Can't wait until I see what France has instore today.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

20 minutes before France :mark::mark::mark:

Aller les Bleus ! :cheer:cheer


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Booooooooooooooooooooooooo they suck lol jk. 

I expect France to run away with the Group here.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

GOAL BY SHAKIRA


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Going with France and Switzerland in these two games.

Got home, turned on the tv, and 2 seconds later Switzerland scored.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Honduras :maury


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

I think France and Switzerland will advance to the KO Stage. 
Also what happened to the female ref.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Xevoz said:


> So happy we qualified. Messi is the Argentinian Musa. So t'll probably be Nigeria-France in the R16. We have a chance if we bring our A game against France.


Eww, although I won't write us off completely, I don't think we stand much of a chance. France have been good in the two games they've played. And they've got a great team. Our defence have been unconvincing so far. Shaky. Iran were shit, Bosnia looked like scoring in most of their attacks against us, and Argentina scored 3 against us today in the first match we conceded a goal. We have got a tendency to spring surprise results (expected us to get smashed today), but I think France will be the end of the road for us. It's been a decent world cup showing as it is already.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

:homer4


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

equador are the illuminati


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Pretty sloppy game so far. Ecuador can't seem to get possessions while France has trouble controlling the ball. Recipe for a flat game.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

₵ash®;35881386 said:


> Pretty sloppy game so far. Ecuador can't seem to get possessions while France has trouble controlling the ball. Recipe for a flat game.


France aren't going at speed like they had in the first two games either... think they are just content with playing slower and not risking anything.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> France aren't going at speed like they had in the first two games either... think they are just content with playing slower and not risking anything.


Only if Ribery was there


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

That collison :wade


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Is it just me or Carlos Costly kinda looks like Darren Young


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

:agree:


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Pretty boring game right n,ow


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Believe in LES BLEUS.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

DAT SHAQIRI :banderas


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

DAT LEAP.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Pretty boring game right n,ow


Second half should open up with the scoreline of the other game forcing Ecuador out of their defensive posture.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Erik. said:


> DAT LEAP.


Shining Wizard :banderas


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Worst france half in a while. 

They don't want to risk any injuries now that 1st place is almost acquired but I still wanted them to go full force on Ecuador 

Still, some players have underperformed during the half. A guy like Pogba could & should do better.

Hopefully Deschamps will wake them up...Aller les Bleus :cheer


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Sakho is very lucky to not have been sent off tbhendo

Awful stuff


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Just watching the replay. Sakho is a right thug isn't he?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Just got back home. France look like they are coasting and good to see Swiss are looking ready to advance for the next round.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Antonio Valencia is the worst player in this tournament.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Probably not, but it's close.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Irish Jet said:


> Antonio Valencia is the worst player in this tournament.


As bad as Kagawa. That Moyes effect.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

He's just seemed lost all tournament. He's a player that Ecuador rely on, which explains their constant poor performances.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

that photo reminds me of that leap in the aussie rules football game a year or two ago, the video of which went viral.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Good ridance Valencia :cuss:


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Antonia Valencia, va te faire enculer


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Straight red for Valencia there was pretty harsh.

Between that and the vicious French elbow that was missed in the first half, I think it's safe to say that this will be this ref's last game in this tournament.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Sakho still on the pitch and Valencia gone.

:banderas


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Antonia Valencia, va te faire enculer


LOL on ne traduira pas pour nos amis américains :lol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Smh.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Well i guess we play against the swiss..


Ecuador WOATS!


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Great save by Ricardo Rodriguez :delrio


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

At least it's Valencia. They won't notice him gone.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ecuador have actually performed better since Valencia was sent off :lol


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Femto said:


> Sakho still on the pitch and Valencia gone.
> 
> :banderas


:lenny


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> Antonio Valencia is the worst player in this tournament.


At least he realised it and sacrificed himself for the cause. Lord knows his managers never seem to...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Most of Ecuador not hustling on that break. They seem content to sit back and defend and go out of the tournament with this tie...


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Guess Switzerland will advance :cesaro


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Shaqiri with the hattrick.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Come on Pogba, you're better than this :side:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Pogba just can't put a ball right it seems...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Shaqiri :mark:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This is shocking by Ecuador... surely they know they have to score? They are playing defensively still. Yes, 10 men but push them all up because it doesnt' matter if you lose, the tie ends your tournament anyway!


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

If Kosovo ever gets recognised by FIFA, it could potentially do great in the World Cup given the quality of players that come from there.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Bayern players GOATing. (Y)


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

And no one breaking again.... this is shameful by Ecuador. Just absolutely shameful.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Griezmann off D:

Also, fuck sake Shaqiri.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Meanwhile, all Liverpool players are trying their best to not play in the knockout stages at all, whether by elimination (England WOATs) or by suspension (Suarez and Sakho)

If Sanchez would hurry up and sign his contract, then at least there would be him :lenny

EDIT: OH AND THE GOAT COATES


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Finally some urgency... France still look more like the team pressing more a desperation goal while Ecuador is simply countering with a few guys.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

They aren't sending as many as they can up? Seriously?


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

The ball just won't go in for fuck sake !


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

omg this goal keeper :cuss::cuss::cuss:


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

France/Nigeria. Cant wait to see Frances QF opponents.

Good to see Switzerland through as well.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I'll give France this.. they kept pushing for that goal even though they didn't need it. That's a sign of a champion to me. Ecuador were shockingly bad though in their tactics... 10 men or not you have to push people up and they didn't really try. 

Switzerland actually looks a little dangerous and with Argentina's play, that is no sure game for Argentina.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

₵ash®;35844330 said:


> Tomorrow's games:
> 
> Argentina 2-0 Nigeria
> Iran 1-2 Bosnia-Herz
> ...


4/4 right :cheer ( minus the point spread ). I thought France & Ecuador would've been more exciting. Both were practically sitting on the ball after a sloppy beginning but picked up the pace towards the end. Meh. Still think France is a legit threat.










Tomorrow's games:

Ghana 1-2 Portugal
Russia 1-1 Algeria
Belgium 3-2 South Korea

Best for last ( even though it's in the early time slot  )

Germany 2-2 USA

*USA ADVANCING!!! NEVER STOP BELIEVING!!!!!!*


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

I sincerely hope your Group H results prove true. I'd love to see the young exciting Algerians able to make an impact (but sadly get knocked out against Germany).


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

France coasted but still, this was bad.

We'll need more against Nigeria. Sissoko and Pogba (especially Pogba) were very disappointing. 

This match shows how important Valbuena is to the France team.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Meanwhile, all Liverpool players are trying their best to not play in the knockout stages at all, whether by elimination (England WOATs) or by suspension (Suarez and Sakho)
> 
> If Sanchez would hurry up and sign his contract, then at least there would be him :lenny
> 
> EDIT: OH AND THE GOAT COATES


The fact that you actually believe you are getting him is about as embarrassing as, if not more than your filthy avatar.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

OH MY GOD SHAQIRI 

BUY NOW



EGame said:


> The fact that you actually believe you are getting him is about as embarrassing as, if not more than your filthy avatar.


Don't heff 2 b mad brah


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

If they got knocked out earlier, at least they'd have a proper pre-season.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

France the "super team" :duck :aryalol


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Shaqiri looks like a flat track bully. I haven't seen enough of him to confirm that to be truth but getting my opinion in early because my opinion on a player isn't allowed to change as seasons go by so siding with that stance on Shaqiri which shall remain for the next decade. *


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Shaqiri looks like a flat track bully. I haven't seen enough of him to confirm that to be truth but getting my opinion in early because my opinion on a player isn't allowed to change as seasons go by so siding with that stance on Shaqiri which shall remain for the next decade. *


When Shaqiri is banging in 40 goals a season in 2 years time I will dig this post out, because opiniond aren't allowed to change.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Xapury said:


> France the "super team" :duck :aryalol


Still looking better than Argentina so far. Don't know about "super" but france actually looks like a team while Argentina looks more like a one man gang.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Joel said:


> When Shaqiri is banging in 40 goals a season in 2 years time I will dig this post out, because opiniond aren't allowed to change.


*What about opinions?

:shaq2*


TNA Original said:


> Still looking better than Argentina so far. Don't know about "super" but france actually looks like a team while Argentina looks more like a one man gang.


*And yet I'd still back them to beat France. Again though hard to judge either team until they come up against good opposition that aren't out there to put 11 men behind the ball.*


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

If Mexico beat Holland would they be included in the favorite list to win this WC?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

kimino said:


> If Mexico beat Holland would they be included in the favorite list to win this WC?


One would think so. But I don't see that happening.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I wouldn't back Argentina to beat any decent team.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CaGJQKfIuTY


What fifa hide in the match between mexico and croatia


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Messi is the ultimate GOAT. 

Seriously, leading his team to 3 victories basically by himself. 

Its really a joke, Aguero, Di Maria and Higuain have been pure shit. It's incredibly unfair to Messi. 

That moron Sabella wont even fucking do anything about it either. 

What's even sadder is that if Argentina gets eliminated Leo is going to get majority of the blame, regardless of how poverty the rest of the team has been, while he has been GOAT.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

lol @ the security guard trying to kick one of the Croats in the gut when they broke it up.

Tbf, even Messi himself hasn't been at his best. Yeah, he's carried Argentina through this group but for a player of his caliber, he should've been running circles around the opponents. He was better today, but in the first two games, he was pretty much ghost outside of the goals. This simply isn't good enough to carry the team against better opponents, but that's just me.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Higuain is useless in a heavy possession team. Baffling that he starts for Argentina ahead of Lavezzi and Tevez, neither of whom I rate super high but they fit into that team better than Higuain. At least play him right up top where Aguero has been playing. Aguero has been abysmal this tournament yet I haven't seen a bad word said about him so far. Same with Yaya. Di Maria's final product has been poor but he at looks to do the right things which is a step up from what most of Barca's attacking players have done. They've looked most likely to score off corners this tournament besides Messi getting the ball down and doing his thing. 

It's true about him getting the blame when they lose to unless he has some heroic performance. And if he has a great World Cup and wins the Golden Boot then everyone will just be "well yeah it's Messi that's the least you'd expect". 

Edit: He didn't need to do anything more today than what needed to be done. He does a lot more now, saves his energy for when he's needed most. *


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I don't think he will be blamed, tbh. I think it's clear that he has carried them through the group despite the poor performances from attacking players around him, the poor tactics from Sabella and some seriously dodgy defending.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Looked like Real Madrid Di Maria turned up today at least. They'll need this version of him to stay at this level if Aguero's tissue legs are gonna force him out of the world cup. Higuain is just poo



Seabs said:


> *Aguero has been abysmal this tournament yet I haven't seen a bad word said about him so far. Same with Yaya*


Because Kiz will be mad :lelbron


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*If he doesn't have a great game then these WOAT TV/Paper "pundits" definitely will point to Messi and say why didn't he step up and beat the opposition single handedly. He's denied them that story 3 straight games now so you just know they're itching extra hard now to pull it out. Obviously people with a brain won't but this thread is evidence of how many fitba fans have a brain. "Bad free kick" ftw.*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

:duck


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Nervous about tomorrow but I think we will advance. I personally see a U.S. loss, but a draw in the Ghana/Portugal which is good enough. I thought we'd be dead and buried by now in this tough group so this is stellar. :draper2


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Looking at the brackets.. the question for the US if they are still level with germany is do the press and go for 1st to face France possibly in the quarters or play it safe and deal with having to more than likely face the Dutch if they can get past the very beatable sides in the earlier matches on the other side.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

As long as Bradley doesn't fuck up the clearance, I would be extremely optimistic.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

During the first two games, Messi was everything but good. He was a ghost but he has these strikes of greatness that outshined those two poor performances.

He's been a lot better today but so has the rest of his team who defeated a really good opponent.


Messi has gotten the blame for Argentina's recent poor performances in internationnal competitions because some people consider him the GOAT (which is BS imo) and yet he seemed unable to perform at a high level with Argentina. It's unfair but that's the other side of the medal. If Argentina wins the Cup, he'll likely be given all the credit by the media.

I hope Argentina gets eliminated soon though, I am more often bored than amazed when I watch them play.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*After last match they settle for a draw all day long. Which I think they'll get.*


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Will be pretty surprised if there's more than a goal in the Ghana/Portugal game, anyway. Would kind of like to see Ghana get through but they always seem kind of wasteful with their chances, to me. What, is it, Ghana need to gain 3 goals in terms of GD on the US anyway? It's possible, I just think the US will squeak through where they've a pretty decent chance against Belgium (who admittedly, at least have been winning their games and might settle in a bit better)


edit: More than a goal in terms of margin of victory in case that's not obvious.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Would love to see the USA winning, if only if that means they'll end up facing Algeria and have one of my favourite possible matchups. Algeria are basically the African Belgium; full of young, exciting players who mostly weren't born in the country, and very easy to become a footballing hipster over. They've sold me, anyway.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Here's all of the scenario's:



> If the USA beats Germany they advance.
> 
> If the USA and Germany tie then the USA would advance.
> 
> ...


http://lightlybuzzed.com/2014/06/24/usa-world-cup-advancement-scenarios/


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm tipping Germany to win it all, but even I can't see them beating the US by 3 or more. It's going to be tight. 

The US get nowhere near enough respect when it comes to football. On their day, they're brilliant.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

TNA Original said:


> I hope Argentina gets eliminated soon though, I am more often bored than amazed when I watch them play.



Location: Lyon, France :duck :duck


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

₵ash®;35891050 said:


> Here's all of the scenario's:
> 
> 
> 
> http://lightlybuzzed.com/2014/06/24/usa-world-cup-advancement-scenarios/


Fuck all those scenarios. It's gonna be a draw, if Germany if any common sense they will take it easy and go for a draw. :lelbtom


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

:lol that's loser talk. We're not losers. Even though I think we will draw, deep down I know we can beat them. Just got to believe!










http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2109989-us-soccer-has-you-covered-with-get-out-of-work-letter-from-jurgen-klinsmann?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=programming-national

*MURICA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREEDOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BELIEVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Xapury said:


> Location: Lyon, France :duck :duck


What does my location have to do with all of this ?? I'm french, I love France but I also love teams who play well like Colombia, Costa Rica or Holland.

Argentina hasn't played well so far. They won and this is what matters but I think we can expect more from a team with so much great players.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

I believe Sabella had good intentions but not exactly the best execution, in his plan, which is quite risky, Argentina is gambling this world cup on Messi, they are playing for messi, instead of trying to enforce their teamwork, so far he hasnt succeed and Messi has shown us his quality. Still i dont see a lot of options for Argentina, since their defense has never been their top quality,this wc is not different.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> Looking at the brackets.. the question for the US if they are still level with germany is do the press and go for 1st to face France possibly in the quarters or play it safe and deal with having to more than likely face the Dutch if they can get past the very beatable sides in the earlier matches on the other side.


Potential path to the finals for USA would look like this:

Win Group G: Russia/Algeria -> France -> Brazil
Runner-Up: Belgium -> Argentina -> Holland

I find it hard to believe USA would advance further than quarterfinals in either scenario, but give me Russia or Algeria over Belgium any day. Path of least resistance. France looks like the tougher out between two QF possibilities but still. We can cross that bridge if we get there. I won't be upset either way as long as USA can make it out of Group G and into the 16. That would already far exceed expectations heading into this WC.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

kimino said:


> I believe Sabella had good intentions but not exactly the best execution, in his plan, which is quite risky, Argentina is gambling this world cup on Messi, they are playing for messi, instead of trying to enforce their teamwork, so far he hasnt succeed and Messi has shown us his quality. Still i dont see a lot of options for Argentina, since their defense has never been their top quality,this wc is not different.


Argentina's plan : put the ball in Messi's feet & see what happens. I don't call that a game plan. Messi's a great player, one of the best of his generation but he won't be able to carry his team against better opposition than what he has faced so far.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Tomorrow will be interesting.

Germany 2-0 USA
Ghana 1-0 Portugal

Or

Germany 3-0 USA
Portugal 3-0 Ghana

Plz.

Algeria vs Russia will also be interesting since it is the decider on who goes on to face 1G.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

My Predicitons:
USA 0-2 Germany
Portugal 1-2 Ghana

Germany 7 Points +6 GD
Ghana 4 Points 0 GD
USA 4 Points -1 GD
Portugal 1 Point -5 GD

Algeria 1-1 Russia
South Korea 0-1 Belgium 

Belgium 9 Points +3GD
Algeria 4 Points +1GD
Russia 2 Points -1GD
South Korea 1 Point -3GD


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Germany 21 - 1 USA

Hitler didn't die for Germany to embarrass themselves against America.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

portugal pls be nice and let ghana win





- ghana fans


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Baines On Toast said:


> Germany 21 - 1 USA
> 
> Hitler didn't die for Germany to embarrass themselves against America.


Though honestly I can't see anything but a Germany win (they are far too efficient and if the USA parks the bus and tries for a smash and grab like they did against Ghana they are going to get stomped). And Portugal are going to get killed on the counter (Ghana pace abuse too OP)


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Wait... I thought we were going to lose to Ghana... Or being blown out by Ronaldo & Portugal...





Baines On Toast said:


> Germany 21 - 1 USA
> 
> Hitler didn't die for Germany to embarrass themselves against America.












Lol. 12 more hours


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

good game between Argentina/Nigeria this morning (was a tad drunk so may be better than actually was).

:side:


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

You Yanks are in for a big shock against the Germans. Your mong defence is getting bummed. They're putting 3 or 4 past you at least. I'll wank into my swastika when they do.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

kun and yaya have been been terrible because both have fitness and away from pitch sagas occurring. yaya went in after an injury in the final game and kun was nowhere near fit enough either. now kun's injured, yaya looks horribly unfit and on top of that, vinny has another groin problem in training and won't play vs south korea.

can we pls get some good players who arent absolutely crocked.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Aguero's injury has nullified his game but he's never been a cracker for Argentina. He plays best at club level sadly.

Higuain has been atrocious and looks so out of his depth. He doesn't even seem fit. It's a surprise because he usually does well for the national team.

Lavezzi brought some sparks when he came on against Nigeria, and he should be the one starting right now. With Aguero's injury--hope it's not serious but doubt he can have an impact because he's been having this hamstring issue for a while now--Higuain needs to deliver as the sole CF. As long as di Maria continues with his great form and Lavezzi brings his A game, it should be fine. But if Messi National Team is to win the World, it's down to Messi eating everybody alive. Easy.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Fark i'm nervous for tomorrow's game, everything favoring germany right now, i hope we show a lot of guts and don't let them push us around.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Telos said:


> Potential path to the finals for USA would look like this:
> 
> Win Group G: Russia/Algeria -> France -> Brazil
> Runner-Up: Belgium -> Argentina -> Holland
> ...


Managing to escape the group of death is an amazing accomplishment for us


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Germany vs. Germany-lite


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

usa fans dont have to worry. even if they lose ghana will too but it wont be by too much, so portugal won't advance. then they'll lose to belgium


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

I wouldn't confidently say Belgium would knock any team in the last 16 out from what I've seen of them so far.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

> Rory Smith @RorySmithTimes 11m
> Worth following @garyalsmith for the chaos that's engulfing Ghana. Muntari and Boateng thrown out of camp, allegations of assault.


Don't start counting your Ronaldo tears before they hatch

Ghana collapse imminent. Germany to go in dry on the USA

We get to see Ronaldo in the Last 16


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Looks like Ghana are the new Cameroon: good players but completely destroyed by infighting.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Young fan kept waiting outside the Cameroon hotel everyday apparently, huge Eto'o fan and Eto'o gave him his jersey the other day

Now Cameroon have to leave

:bron3


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> Managing to escape the group of death is an amazing accomplishment for us


Not being drawn in it wasn't an impressive accomplishment at all.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> Managing to escape the group of death is an amazing accomplishment for us


wasn't aware the USA were in group B


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Ghana = already has money so they will play

Sulley Muntari and Kevin-Prince Boateng were suspended


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

SUPER MATTHEW LECKIE said:


> Not being drawn in it wasn't an impressive accomplishment at all.





Rush said:


> wasn't aware the USA were in group B


Group G has been far more competitive than Group B and was dubbed Group of Death by many before tourney started.

I know you're taking the piss but still..


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Femto said:


> Group G has been far more competitive than Group B and was dubbed Group of Death by many before tourney started.
> 
> I know you're taking the piss but still..


Group G's only been more competitive because Spain were absolutely awful for all of Group B and took the challenge away.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Glad those Ghana players slapped the GFA member. The GFA is corrupt as fuck and probably didnt want to pay the players. Unfortunate situation but hope it causes Ghana to stink up the joint and secure the US passage win or lose.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

*With or without Muntari and Boateng, WE STILL BELIEVE WE CAN MOVE FORWARD.

Shame on those two players, the actions they did are very bad.*


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Ahem!



















:ex:


Meanwhile in Recife...










Germany/USA off for the day?


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

Suarez suspended for 9 matches with the national team :lmao, confirmed by the president of the uruguay association


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Well I think It's safe to say this is over for Ghana :lol

Right now, It's a tie between Ghana & Cameroon to win the "France 2010 auto destruction" award :evra

Congratulations !

If Portugal can't beat Ghana tonight....:duck


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Colombia look set to destroy Uruguay now, even without their star striker. Colombia have proved me wrong - they look like more than just Falcao for once.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

asdf0501 said:


> Suarez suspended for 9 matches with the national team :lmao, confirmed by the president of the uruguay association


and 4 month Worldwide football related Ban and stadium bans.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

He'll be back on the pitch in Nov. has now been banned 34 games since 2010 without a red card..

Lovely fella.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

That's absolutely the dream scenario for Liverpool.

Long enough to stave off interest. Short enough for him to still have a huge impact.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> That's absolutely the dream scenario for Liverpool.
> 
> Long enough to stave off interest. Short enough for him to still have a huge impact.


:lenny


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

I wonder of the "administrative" ban means he can't be sold?

Edit - Just as I mention it Skysports address this issue by saying FIFA are unclear on this matter


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Velvet Skybox said:


> Group G's only been more competitive because Spain were absolutely awful for all of Group B and took the challenge away.


uh yeah


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Its a fair enough punishment. Throw in professional help and I don't see how anyone can complain.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Not harsh enough, sackless fifa.

Bunch of liverpool fans are probably sick of him by now, especially the older generation.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

If I were Tabarez, I'd get him in and tell him he'd never play for Uruguay again. Then kick him in the dick.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Portugal NT:* Beto, Bruno Alves, Pepe, Miguel Veloso, William Carvalho, Cristiano Ronaldo, João Moutinho, Éder, Nani, Ruben Amorim, João Pereira


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*I BELIEVE! I BELIEVE THAT! I BELIEVE THAT WE!!!!!!!! *​*

I BELIEVE THAT WE WILL WIN! I BELIEVE THAT WE WILL WIN! I BELIEVE THAT WE WILL WIN! I BELIEVE THAT WE WILL WIN! I BELIEVE THAT WE WILL WIN! I BELIEVE THAT WE WILL WIN! I BELIEVE THAT WE WILL WIN! I BELIEVE THAT WE WILL WIN! *


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Lets go USA and ghana LOL


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Time for hearts to get broken


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Good luck the US!

Hoping for an cracking game


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAH SOON WOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:banderas :banderas :banderas

Prepare for war!!! ...m up for Germany. :booklel
Jk, HOPE FOR AN AWESOME FUN GAME!!! :mark:


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm rooting for both, I hope Murica makes it to the KO Stage

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

10 MORE MINUTES :mark:

FREEDOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Waffelz said:


> Its a fair enough punishment. Throw in professional help and I don't see how anyone can complain.


Not a fair punishment at all. Ban him internationally for a year, leave Liverpool out of it. 



Femto said:


> Group G has been far more competitive than Group B and was dubbed Group of Death by many before tourney started.
> 
> I know you're taking the piss but still..


not taking the piss at all. From an Australian perspective vs an American perspective how can you possibly say group G is harder? Chile, Holland, Spain >>>>>>>>>>>> Germany, Ghana and Ronaldo.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

I think this match will end up Germany 5- USA 4

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Some American hearts are about to be broken. Sorry.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Pepe being cute with the kids


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

There are some very angry Americans singing their national anthem on BBC...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The rain probably plays more toward a tie... don't see either team trying to push too hard and risk a severe injury in these conditions.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*MURICA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREEDOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BELIEVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Prepare to USA vs Germany be boring
They will do everything to draw


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

SóniaPortugal said:


> Prepare to USA vs Germany be boring
> They will do everything to draw


I would absolutely love to see that, just to see the look on Ronaldo's face.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

RISE UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LETS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Portugal/Ghana not on Tele?


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Velvet Skybox said:


> I would absolutely love to see that, just to see the look on Ronaldo's face.


You guys worry so much about Cristiano Ronaldo
If Ronaldo makes a good game and / or scoring goals, he comes out of this WC very well and the next year he will continue to strive to be the best player in the world 

He played this WC injured

He will be fine


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Germany dominating the possessions but excellent defense!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Velvet Skybox said:


> I would absolutely love to see that, just to see the look on Ronaldo's face.


...Why do you care so much about 1 player? :lol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Yellow card. That's a damn yellow.

Edit: Nvm. They got it.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Stinger Fan said:


> ...Why do you care so much about 1 player? :lol


And on top the player who will less suffer from this :lol

Cristiano Ronaldo will continue be Cristiano Ronaldo with all his faults and qualities


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The passing by the US is terrible.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

OMG DA DEFENSE

:lenny


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Dat rain...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The US is not playing with enough pressure... they are giving Germany way too much time on the ball and space to do what they want mostly.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

ZUSIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Portugal vs Ghana is being a good game
The teams are giving all
Portugal have decided to play in last game (Y)


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Bradley is so.............. * sigh *


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

asdf0501 said:


> Suarez suspended for 9 matches with the national team :lmao, confirmed by the president of the uruguay association


To be honest he's bitten people THREE TIMES now and was already banned for a few months and still fucking took a comp out of a guy, he's lucky the guy he bit didn't elbow his face harder. Banning clearly doesn't work for old Mr Ed Suarez he needs some therapy or else he may find his career destroyed


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

The referee has an obsession with Moutinho


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

The referee in this game has managed to be more violent than Jermaine Jones.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Goal (Own goal)


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPOOOOOOOOOOORTTTTTTTTTUGALLLLLLLLl


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

:lmao Ghana doing their best to make sure this is the last game they play


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

USA gets breathing room thanks to Portugal... well and Ghana given the own goal


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

SóniaPortugal said:


> Goal (Own goal)


Thank you Portugal!!!!!


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> The US is not playing with enough pressure... they are giving Germany way too much time on the ball and space to do what they want mostly.


That's intentional and the best way for them to approach this match. The US pushing high up the pitch and trying to pressurise German possession is completely pointless because they'll just get picked off by Germany and their superior attacking talent and be 3-0 down by halftime. Sitting back whilst watching Germany knock the ball about in front of them and waiting for them to give the ball away (basically playing on the counter) is a far better method of going about this, particularly as they don't need to win.


The US are comfortable as fuck at the minute.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Bradley just... Just go................... :angry:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

UnbelievableJeff said:


> That's intentional and the best way for them to approach this match. The US pushing high up the pitch and trying to pressurise German possession is completely pointless because they'll just get picked off by Germany and their superior attacking talent and be 3-0 down by halftime. Sitting back and watching Germany knock the ball about in front of them and waiting for them to give the ball away (basically playing on the counter) is a far better method of going about this, particularly as they don't need to win.
> 
> 
> US are comfortable as fuck at the minute.


I'm okay with defending but they've given up a lot of space to a german team that will use it to kill you.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Cristiano Ronaldo is getting better from game to game
It is sad that Portugal will leave today
The world will not see Ronaldo at 100% in this WC


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

getting really tired of the shitty passing from the US. Stop trying to play the cute quick passes in traffic... it hasn't worked well this whole tournament so far.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Tim Howard has been excellent today!!!!!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Get that asshole off the pitch... he is an embarrasment right now.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

LOL WTH
The referee fpalm


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Ghana :duck


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

₵ash®;35915410 said:


> Ghana :duck


I hope that score stays right there the rest of this match... then it really doesn't matter about the US result. US looking better, but again if Donovan was out there and Bradley wasn't disgracing himself this might be a different game. Germany look extremely weak to the counter.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> I hope that score stays right there the rest of this match... then it really doesn't matter about the US result. US looking better, but again if Donovan was out there and Bradley wasn't disgracing himself this might be a different game. Germany look extremely weak to the counter.


He messed up on two great chances in the box. One pass from Zusi and one from Beckerman. I miss Donovan so much.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Howard has been the GOAT on this game so far. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Botchamaniac45 said:


> Howard has been the GOAT on this game so far.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Gonzalez is right there too with two great tackles and a smart professional foul. Just hope he doesn't have to stretch for a tackle again and get sent off...


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Botchamaniac45 said:


> Howard has been the GOAT on this game so far.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App












He's a magnificent man :yum:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

We're playing very well, but just can't get that final ball in.

Familiar.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Germany lack spark, which is a shame. This'll just probably slowly fade to a 0-0 if there isn't an early goal. Which is understandable, but.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Victarion said:


> Germany lack spark, which is a shame. This'll just probably slowly fade to a 0-0 if there isn't an early goal. Which is understandable, but.


To be fair, they had some brilliant passes that took an amazing tackle to clear and they have tested Howard. The US hasn't had a clear threatening chance like the Germans.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Am I the only one who doesn't understand why Portugal aren't just playing a left winger instead of Eder? 

He's so bad and would give them more balance with an actual winger down the left.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Kabraxal said:


> To be fair, they had some brilliant passes that took an amazing tackle to clear and they have tested Howard. The US hasn't had a clear threatening chance like the Germans.


They started pretty well, but after Zusi switched to the left wing it looked like the US coped well.


Waffelz said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't understand why Portugal aren't just playing a left winger instead of Eder?
> 
> He's so bad and would give them more balance with an actual winger down the left.


Yeah, he's looked legit awful every time I've seen him play. I guess that'd mean putting Ronaldo up top though and he might get even less service up there?


P.s. I think Bradley is playing fine. He's working hard and has tried to pick out some nice passes. Saying he's disgracing himself is hyperbolic to the point of lunacy.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

GONZALES :mark:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That was close... Klose makes this more nervous now.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Dump Bradley on the side of the street. Omfg.................


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

MULLERED


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Fuck, great goal. Get that fucking dipshit Bradley off though... he's not giving anything to this team and making it that much harder.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Should live things up!


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Aw jeez. Well done Germany. I thought they were going for the großen cookie.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

:sodone

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Asamoah.

:brodgers


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Portugal & Ghana tied! Dat's good :mark:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

₵ash®;35916626 said:


> Portugal & Ghana tied! Dat's good :mark:


Not really... the US is on the ropes and the goal differential isn't there like if Portugal has the lead.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Bedoya

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> Not really... the US is on the ropes and the goal differential isn't there like if Portugal has the lead.


If they end up tying, we're in no matter what.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Bedoya not booked? :bryan2

:brodgers fair enough.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

₵ash®;35916626 said:


> Portugal & Ghana tied! Dat's good :mark:


Yeah, but it was better when it was 1-0 to Portugal. If Ghana find another goal and win 2-1 you're out.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

₵ash®;35916722 said:


> If they end up tying, we're in no matter what.


Big if to hang your hat on though... and the US is falling apart under the pressure. What the hell ref? He's clearly showing who he wants to win in this... shameful officiating.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

₵ash®;35916722 said:


> If they end up tying, we're in no matter what.


Unless Germany or Portugal go silly with goals (which isn't happening) then you're through regardless.

Ghana scoring/making a comeback is the worst possible scenario for the US. They score again and you're out.

At least when Portugal were winning they still needed a 5 goal swing in the space of about 30 minutes to go through. Any sort of sign of a Ghana result is awful for you :lmao.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

₵ash®;35916722 said:


> If they end up tying, we're in no matter what.


Sure but being conditioned by another match is terrible.

I'm saying that because POR-GHA is actually the decisive match for you, as USA needs a miracle to score against Germany.

lol miracle almost happened.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Beasley got tripped, no call. Then Beckerman challenges, yellow... * sigh *


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Bradley with yet another horrid touch.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Portugal is literally not giving a fuck. Looking bad for the #HYPETRAIN


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

A little bit of internationalism, Portugal. There is no way they are gonna score 4 goals...


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

merica I believe !!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Kabraxal said:


> Big if to hang your hat on though... and the US is falling apart under the pressure. What the hell ref? He's clearly showing who he wants to win in this... shameful officiating.


Yeah, i agree its shameful that Beckerman wasn't shown a red especially after Marchisio's tackle.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Germany is kicking America's ass. :mark:


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Probably a penalty denied to enaldo

edit yeah, that was a penalty. Shoulder-blocked the fuck out of the guy.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

RONALDOOOOOO

Well done USA :brodgers

inb4 Portugal makes it 4


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Well.. US getting hand by Portugal so far XD


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Thank you Ronaldo


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Jeez, what happened to Portugal. They went full tiki taka after the goal.

They're bo-lieving hard.

OMG Ronaldo just LITERALLY wasted the best chance he could have ever had.

:HA


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

MURICA 

MURICA 

MURICA


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Portugal had zero luck all tournament unfortunately. It happens, last time we played this poorly we came back at Euro 04 to goto the finals . I doubt that happens but hey , its not the end of the world . Good luck to the remaining teams in the tournament !


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

FREEDOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This ref is a joke. Just terrible officiating.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Ok, excluding a cataclysm the #HYPETRAIN is in the knock-out stage.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

I'll admit I didn't see the USA reaching the round of 16, but as it stands you're up against Belgium. Good luck with that.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Pft, Ronaldo could have easily had a hat-trick.

2 minutes.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Belgium have looked pretty rubbish though


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Ok, USA is officially in the round of 16.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

That wass a good attack from USA, but it's a shame nothing came of it...


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

I hope this does not means the end of Sónia's posts. I love the prism through which she see things


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Velvet Skybox said:


> I'll admit I didn't see the USA reaching the round of 16, but as it stands you're up against Belgium. Good luck with that.


Hard game to call since they've played poorly for most of their matches then turned it up in the last 10. But yeah, USA not looking good.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Chr1st0 said:


> Belgium have looked pretty rubbish though


^.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

What's up with Beto? Why such reaction?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Vader said:


> You Yanks are in for a big shock against the Germans. Your mong defence is getting bummed. They're putting 3 or 4 past you at least. I'll wank into my swastika when they do.





Xevoz said:


> Some American hearts are about to be broken. Sorry.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

At least we done with your head up 
Portugal gave everything in this game 
Portugal NT :clap:clap


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Garbage game from US. They have Portugal to thank for this advance.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

MURICCCCA


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

FREEDOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

cookiepuss said:


> Garbage game from US. They have Portugal to thank for this advance.


If Ghauna would have won the game and advanced instead of the US it would have been a joke since the USA beat then head to head.
FIFAs tie breakers where goals scored is ahead of head to head is a joke.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

^ :duck please exit the thread with that awful opinion. 



Chr1st0 said:


> Belgium have looked pretty rubbish though


Belgium have been in 2nd gear all tournament. They've been solid without having to try hard.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

cookiepuss said:


> Garbage game from US. They have Portugal to thank for this advance.


I don't think any US fan has a problem with applauding him right now 

And I'd say the defense was amazing just under so much pressure they couldn't have held... though when you look at the goal it was a scorcher. So to be scored on Germany had to pull out the perfect shot.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Congrats USA, well done on getting through!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Ronaldo was injected with a potato serum last night, then soaked in a bath of potato juice before sitting down to have a nice big bowl of potato soup

He then proceeded to piss it all out all over the pitch today

Portugal could actually have gone through if he had taken the chances today which he would normally put away 99 times out of 100 for Madrid 

Both games were kinda dull. Not expecting much from this evening's games either


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

₵ash®;35918210 said:


> FREEDOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


What is Freedom has to do with this? :side:


----------



## Smitty (Aug 29, 2013)

USA! :mark: 

Stiill Lol'ing at England going home but USA advancing btw


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Some of you make me look so good...


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL PORTUGAL OUT! :lmao :lmao :duck :aryalol


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

And Beto isinjured 
Portugal lost 6 players in 3 games through injury :cuss:


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Vader said:


> You Yanks are in for a big shock against the Germans. Your mong defence is getting bummed. They're putting 3 or 4 past you at least. I'll wank into my swastika when they do.


:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Now I see where certain selections will reach


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Group of Death they said :duck


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Portugal had no luck today. enaldo

So many chances and the ball just didn't want to find the net.

Germany did what they had to do and finished with another win plus MÜLLER with goal #4 but disappointing that neither Ghana nor Portugal were up to the task today. 

Oh well, if USA beat Argentina should both reach QF, then I will start worshiping them.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Not sure who will win it now, I thought Brazil would run away with it but there's so many good teams who are capable of going all the way even some who weren't fancied before the competition like Chile, Columbia, Holland, France. the knockout stages will be incredible if the the best players perform like they have in the group stages.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

RONALDO:mark:

USA OBV


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

The 1º game fucked Portugal NT
If we had lost by less perhaps we would pass the group stage.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Americans in this thread celebrating this much after a loss fpalm 

Glad we're through to the knockouts, but Germany could have easily knocked in several at the start of the second half, when Klose was getting those crosses. USA were able to benefit from Germany not having Klose on in the first half but you saw how dangerous he is as soon as he stepped on the pitch. Ghana could have very well won today and sent us home also. 

The more I see Deandre Yedlin, the more I like. He has great pace and gives a terrific boost off the bench. If Klinsmann wants to stay with what he's got, then I'd consider coming with Yedlin earlier than he does. Bradley was okay today, but his touch is still spastic. Weather may a little to do with that, but it didn't seem to bother many others. If we had been able to force some pressure earlier like we did in stoppage time, we perhaps could have equalized or gone ahead. If Zusi had connected on that screamer in the first half it would have loads for our confidence. 

Oh well, bring on Belgium.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Muller.

iz all.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

> Americans in this thread celebrating this much after a loss


lol @ you


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

YES, USA Advanced to the round of 16 :mark:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*T-HOW DA GAWD*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Botchamaniac45 said:


> YES, USA Advanced to the round of 16 :mark:







*I BELIEVE! I BELIEVE THAT! I BELIEVE THAT WE!!!!!!!! *​*

I BELIEVE THAT WE WILL WIN! I BELIEVE THAT WE WILL WIN! I BELIEVE THAT WE WILL WIN! I BELIEVE THAT WE WILL WIN! I BELIEVE THAT WE WILL WIN! I BELIEVE THAT WE WILL WIN! I BELIEVE THAT WE WILL WIN! I BELIEVE THAT WE WILL WIN! *


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Rush said:


> ^ :duck please exit the thread with that awful opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Belgium have been in 2nd gear all tournament. They've been solid without having to try hard.


2nd gear? Not really. They almost lost to Algeria. They are not as "solid" as people make them out to be. They clearly have some issues to figure out. Luckily for them they managed to sneak through and now they can grow in the tournament. Still, USA will definitely be difficult for them.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Born in the USA is actually a negative song about the country. Do some research on the BOSS plz


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Helmsley said:


> Americans in this thread celebrating this much after a loss fpalm
> 
> Glad we're through to the knockouts, but Germany could have easily knocked in several at the start of the second half, when Klose was getting those crosses. USA were able to benefit from Germany not having Klose on in the first half but you saw how dangerous he is as soon as he stepped on the pitch. Ghana could have very well won today and sent us home also.
> 
> ...


America lost the battle, but won the war, breh. Advancing in the World Cup is always a thing to celebrate. Stop being a fucking downer like usual.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

MrMister said:


> lol @ you


if you're going to add nothing to the thread, and just mock a rare, insightful American then please leave MrMister you WOAT :brodgers



Baines On Toast said:


> *T-HOW DA GAWD*


If Howard was any good and not just parrying balls out into a danger area for Muller to smack in then they might have kept a clean sheet.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Omar Gonzales was another GOAT in this game, nice decision on putting him in the game instead of Geoff Cameron


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Rockhead said:


> Born in the USA is actually a negative song about the country. Do some research on the BOSS plz


LOL Rockhead I thought the exact same thing but didn't actually post this because


USA USA USA

LOL @ RUSH too btw obv itt imo


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Rockhead said:


> Born in the USA is actually a negative song about the country. Do some research on the BOSS plz


I lol'd.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Quasi Juice said:


> 2nd gear? Not really. They almost lost to Algeria. They are not as "solid" as people make them out to be. They clearly have some issues to figure out. Luckily for them they managed to sneak through and now they can grow in the tournament. Still, USA will definitely be difficult for them.


Their biggest issue is their lack of natural fullbacks. Playing CBs are fullbacks is fine against shite like Russia and Algeria but it won't cut it against top sides. Luckily for Belgium the United States has fuck all in terms of wingers, or even attacking play in general.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

LONGO DA GOD said:


> America lost the battle, but won the war, breh. Advancing in the World Cup is always a thing to celebrate. Stop being a fucking downer like usual.


This.. the US advanced and still has life. They played horrible but they still get to play... that's something to celebrate for most teams. Very few teams expect the round of 16 as a sure thing... Italy, England, and Spain are all out and the US isn't. So give em a day to take it all in.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

USA have passed in part due a goal from Ronaldo :lol
He today did more for USA that USA team :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SóniaPortugal said:


> The 1º game fucked Portugal NT
> If we had lost by less perhaps we would pass the group stage.


IF the USA wouldn't have let up that last second goal against Portugal it wouldn't have mattered. Its easy to play that game.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

SóniaPortugal said:


> USA have passed in part due a goal from Ronaldo :lol
> He today did more for USA that USA team :lmao


Hey, let's give the defense some credit. They only let in a great goal and had to deal with a ton of pressure. If the one thing you want to say about your team is that you can lean on your defense that is really really good. Gonzalez looked awesome and Howard did well. If the US can just find that midfield to feed the ball from defense to the attack the US can be really good. 

And really, the US did this with a major injury keeping a star on the bench and a few niggling injuries and a huge travel time compared to everyone else. It's quite impressive they didn't completely collapse against Germany. Once that first goal went in I was sure it was over.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Botchamaniac45 said:


> *SHITE*


Plz go



₵ash®;35919010 said:


> *FUCKING DRIVEL*


And was it really necessary to QUOTE all his nonsense and reply to it with that fucking nonsense of your own??????


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> IF the USA wouldn't have let up that last second goal against Portugal it wouldn't have mattered. Its easy to play that game.


Portugal had a bad game against Germany and that affected psychologically Portugal NT.
Portugal was bad psychologically in the USA Game
Today Portugal was more confident, was better psychologically


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Howard & Gonzales teared the house down!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

₵ash®;35919642 said:


> Howard & Gonzales teared the house down!


Tore*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SóniaPortugal said:


> Portugal had a bad game against Germany and that affected psychologically Portugal NT.
> Portugal was bad psychologically in the USA Game
> Today Portugal was more confident, was better psychologically


So if Portugal is so mentally weak, they should advance in the first place.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> So if Portugal is so mentally weak, they should advance in the first place.


Germany game it what harmed psychologically Portugal


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Honestly Portugal just decided they didn't want to score more and Ghana bottled it. Hell even Germany were toying with the USA all game but they still squeezed it out. Belgium isn't as good as they are made out to be but they should still be strong enough to knock off the USA. USA park the bus and hope for a smash and grab like they have most of this tournament and Hazard will have a jolly old time.


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

Glad to hear about suarez ban . shameful character. 9 uruguay matches and 4 months of club football ban which means no club football till october and possible exclusion from copa america.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

SóniaPortugal said:


> Germany game it what harmed psychologically Portugal


Woulda, coulda, shoulda. Let's not try to find excuses here. If they were so traumitized from that first game, then they don't deserve to qualify to the next round. The U.S. earned that 2nd place, regardless if they didn't play that great.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

xdryza said:


> Woulda, coulda, shoulda. Let's not try to find excuses here. If they were so traumitized from that first game, then they don't deserve to qualify to the next round. The U.S. earned that 2nd place, regardless if they didn't play that great.


I'm not making excuses
Where I said that Portugal deserved to have passed?


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

SóniaPortugal said:


> I'm not making excuses
> Where I said that Portugal deserved to have passed?


Its not what you said, its what you implied. You tried to downplay U.S. saying that Portugal would have advanced if they weren't "psychologically" down from that first game, and that the U.S. made it thanks to Ronaldo's goal to Ghana.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

xdryza said:


> Its not what you said, its what you implied. You tried to downplay U.S. saying that Portugal would have advanced if they weren't "psychologically" down from that first game, and that the U.S. made it thanks to Ronaldo's goal to Ghana.


Portugal was not 100%, and it was Portugal fault
USA had the merit of passing
The post about Ronaldo was a joke 

There you guys take everything so seriously


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Xevoz said:


> Some American hearts are about to be broken. Sorry.


Maybe, but not today. 

I'm gonna enjoy this while I still can. Happy to see USA make it out of Group G, when some on here were stating that they may not earn a single point in the group phase.

Mexico going toe to toe with Brazil and not blinking

Costa Rica with their GOAT performance against "the group of champions + Costa Rica"

USA surviving the Group of Death

Strong showing for CONCACAF thus far. Of course now is where the cream will rise to the top, but crazy things happen in the World Cup. I can't wait! :mark:


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Don't care how we did it, but USA moving on :mark:

Gimme one more win. Just one more.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Telos said:


> Maybe, but not today.
> 
> I'm gonna enjoy this while I still can. Happy to see USA make it out of Group G, when some on here were stating that they may not earn a single point in the group phase.
> 
> ...


But, barring any miracles on Algeria's part, all three are going out against Holland, Greece and Belgium respectively.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Telos said:


> Maybe, but not today.
> 
> I'm gonna enjoy this while I still can. Happy to see USA make it out of Group G, when some on here were stating that they may not earn a single point in the group phase.
> 
> ...


It was close. I was expecting a Ghana win but Ronaldo pulled through. Congrats to the USA. The Belgium game in the R16 will be a good one and who knows? Granted it seems like its set up for Argentina in the Semis.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Velvet Skybox said:


> But, barring any miracles on Algeria's part, all three are going out against Holland, Greece and Belgium respectively.


I wouldn't count out Costa Rica, they've beaten better teams than Greece already in this World Cup.

Courtois is world-class and USA would be fortunate to get anything past him. I'm praying for a USA miracle but not counting on it.

Mexico should lose to Holland but then again I thought Brazil would trounce them and Croatia would at very least not get murked.

By all means Europe should sweep those three games, but conventional wisdom has been put in question in this group stage, so who knows?



Xevoz said:


> It was close. I was expecting a Ghana win but Ronaldo pulled through. Congrats to the USA. The Belgium game in the R16 will be a good one and who knows? Granted it seems like its set up for Argentina in the Semis.


When Germany and Ghana broke through early in the second half of their games I was bracing myself for the worst. Stuff like the Varela equalizer tend to be those difference-making moments (it turned out not to mean much in the end). I could see Germany scoring a second goal late and Ghana getting a late lead. Then Ronaldo pulled through and calmed my nerves considerably.

I've watched World Cups casually dating back to 2002 and this year is my first taking in all of the tournament's matches and scenarios and such. It's been a joy to watch and makes me wish I was into football much earlier.


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

http://www.espnfc.com/blog/the-toe-poke/65/post/1911915/wright-etoo-gives-young-fan-a-hug

not sure if this has been posted but this is amazing


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Nothing complicated now. Pretty simple. If Belgium wins ( which they probably will ), US will be facing them. But if they lose and Algeria defeats Russia however, US will be getting Algeria.

Belgium is more talented than Algeria, but they haven't wow'd me. So either of them will be fine with me.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

the top half of the knockout bracket is significantly more loaded than the bottom half.

I got Belgium to win and Algeria/Russia to draw for these two games.

and I NEED to get me one of those black Belgian jerseys. Awesome jersey.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

I got a Japan shirt recently. Guess how that went for me...

edit: Russia have scored. From bad to worse.


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO (Dec 15, 2013)

Helmsley said:


> Americans in this thread celebrating this much after a loss fpalm


and against a Germany team at half throttle.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Cristiano Ronaldo injured "direct trauma to the right knee"

He played WC injured. 
He never recovered


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Belgium have on some GOAT uniforms. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Scenes at Algeria vs Russia: Algeria player handballs and Russia player ploughs into the bench.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

If the powerhouses go through, then the semi-final looks to be Brazil vs Germany/France and Holland vs Argentina.

Too early to tell and all that, but it will be intense. Any of the European teams winning is okay with me.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

the other Russian jerseys (not the ones on this game) were pretty nice too I thought. But yeah, these Belgian jerseys are a must have.

Unfortunetly for the USA, I don't see BOTH Algeria winning and Belgium losing. Maybe one, but not both.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

brutal miss from Mertens.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

That header completely frozed the keeper. Spectacular cross too :banderas


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

that was a really awkward challenge.

Can't argue too much. YOu are asking for trouble when you go in two footed.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Red card for a Belgian Player. He got a red card for the same thing Marchisio did.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Damn it... missed the entire first half. How's the football been?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Apart from that cross / header from Russia...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

₵ash®;35926730 said:


> Apart from that cross / header from Russia...


Would have thought it would have been more lively... surprised Russia is leading though.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Really classless Algerian fan out there with the laser pointer...


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Algeria :mark:


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

This group is the WOAT.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I want to play Algeria too. Korea needs to sneak one past Belgium. At least get some possessions.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Belgium are still looking rubbish...


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

^.



Xapury said:


> This group is the WOAT.


^. All of these teams...


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

yeah, either Korea needs to get one or Algeria needs to get one to really make this last 20 minutes interesting. 

Belgium has done very little in their three games to support them as a sexy darkhorse pick. I think that has gone the way of the dinosaurs.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Hold on Algeria!

This is perfect as it's going.

Algeria vs Germany is the way to go.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Really getting tired of this kind of time wasting... barely touched and he's acting like it was a massive blow. Please...


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

RKing85 said:


> yeah, either Korea needs to get one or Algeria needs to get one to really make this last 20 minutes interesting.
> 
> Belgium has done very little in their three games to support them as a sexy darkhorse pick. I think that has gone the way of the dinosaurs.


Tbf they're playing a mostly second team tonight. And down to ten men too. Actually been an entertaining second half - despite the red card Belgium have tried to get forward a lot.

Haha, as I'm typing this they score. They probably deserve that, on balance.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Korea's keeper is woeful



Victarion said:


> Tbf they're playing a mostly second team tonight. And down to ten men too. Actually been an entertaining second half - despite the red card Belgium have tried to get forward a lot.
> 
> Haha, as I'm typing this they score. They probably deserve that, on balance.


It exposes their lack of strength in depth and it's their fault they are down to 10 men though, plus he was offside, terrible call...


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Their bench has been pretty useful so far, this tournament. I mean, I wouldn't confidently say they'll even beat USA, but they've been doing enough to win this tournament, which is more than some of the European teams.

Also think they'll just be kinda hard to beat.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Derp South Korea. Still not impressed by Belgium though.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

₵ash®;35927034 said:


> ^.
> 
> 
> 
> ^. All of these teams...


This

WTF IS THIS?

Will you PLEASE stop spamming the thread with these type of posts :kobe

I've already negged you once today for this shite, but that was just a taste of what is to come

I almost never neg, this have given me an uncomfortable case of neg-blueballs, but due to the recent decline in standards in here and the rise of spammy nonsense, I will be unleashing my neg-load upon this thread

My neg-dick is quite large, throbbing and ready to fuck every awful shit post spammer into a sea of red. Day by day. Point by point. Square by square. 

You might say "but nobody cares about rep :shrug" this is true. But awful posters with red bars disappear from this forum a lot easier than awful posters with green bars

STOP WHILE YOU STILL HAVE A CHANCE


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

It's too bad that no Asian teams went to the KO Stage


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Belgium have thoroughly underwhelmed.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> This
> 
> WTF IS THIS?
> 
> ...


:booklel


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Germany vs. Algeria will be an interesting game, but most likely is guaranteed that Germany wins on this one.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Posting a smiley as a response to a post that makes sense further emphasizes the argument. Pls stop sucking.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Can't wait for Belgium to completely pancake USA. :booklel

Sorry, couldn't use the word waffle without it sounded even more stupider.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

That joke of a pundit Alexi Lalas said no African team would make it out of their group. Well Nigeria and Algeria say go fuck yourself asshole.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Man no one expected Algeria to be one of the teams moving on, but they love close games and thrive under pressure. I hope this carries over!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

So the Round of 16 is official. How can I go a day without World Cup? 

Predictions:

*Brazil* vs Chile
*Colombia* vs Uruguay
*France* vs Nigeria
*Germany* vs Algeria

*Holland* vs Mexico
*Costa Rica* vs Greece
*Argentina* vs Switzerland
*Belgium* vs USA

In short: everybody who topped their group.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

What an awful group that was, probably the worst in the whole world cup. Lel at Capello suffering at the hands of two awful keepers at two world cups in a row. I'm glad Algeria have advanced, they at least seem to have something about them, definitely the most impressive African team so far. 



₵ash®;35928410 said:


> :booklel


:kobe10


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Xevoz said:


> That joke of a pundit Alexi Lalas said no African team would make it out of their group. Well Nigeria and Algeria say go fuck yourself asshole.


Normally Bosnia would have gone through though...


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Both of these games were underwhelming. Finally the Round of 16. Should be fun.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> This
> 
> WTF IS THIS?
> 
> ...


The biggest irony is Americans accusing any team of being boring. Like the hell you're main strategy is park the bus and hope for a smash and grab you have no right to criticize other teams for being defensive. It's worked so far but Belgium might have something to say about that


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Better luck for Russia next year, and BTW they're the host as well. I would like to see Russia vs. USA as the first match of the 2018 World Cup


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Capello is mad


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Quasi Juice said:


> Normally Bosnia would have gone through though...


That is true. Hell I'm Nigerian and I expected us to lose to them. I really just despise Alexi Lalas tbh. He's such a pretentious asshole with fuck all knowledge about being a pundit.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Woatpello strikes again. Algeria has the insanely cool fanbase.



Choke2Death said:


> Predictions:
> 
> *Brazil* vs Chile
> *Colombia* vs Uruguay
> ...


lel, no. Holland, Rica and Argentina have no chance.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Belgium didn't show anything in the group to prove they are heavy favourites against the US... but then the US hasn't shown anything but that defense and a terrible midfield. Hopefully both teams approach the next game differently and it's a nice fluid game on both ends. ANd for the love of god will Bradley either get out or finally step up... he's basically the reason the midfield has so many issues. If your central midfield focus that is supposed to manage your team's movement plays like that, of course it will fall apart.

Algeria is about to get embarrassed though sadly... at least they made it to the round of 16.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Chr1st0 said:


> Capello is mad


fuckin furious. what was he talking about? I was flicking back and forth and didn't see a penalty shout


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Chismo said:


> lel, no. Holland, Rica and *Argentina* have no chance.


Hopefully.

Holland are destined for another final, though. Mark my words.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Chismo said:


> Woatpello strikes again. Algeria has the insanely cool fanbase.
> 
> 
> 
> lel, no. Holland, Rica and Argentina have no chance.


Is this some kind of joke?


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Chr1st0 said:


> Capello is mad


He's always mad. 
We'll at least the Moyes Effect in the world cup is over. Now it's time to get serious.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> Belgium didn't show anything in the group to prove they are heavy favourites against the US... but then the US hasn't shown anything but that defense and a terrible midfield. Hopefully both teams approach the next game differently and it's a nice fluid game on both ends. ANd for the love of god will Bradley either get out or finally step up... he's basically the reason the midfield has so many issues. If your central midfield focus that is supposed to manage your team's movement plays like that, of course it will fall apart.
> 
> Algeria is about to get embarrassed though sadly... at least they made it to the round of 16.


Belgium is so overhyped it's ridiculous. They haven't moved my meter not once throughout these games. Now they're heavy favorites!? But every team facing us we're "extreme underdogs", so nothing new here.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Round of 16:
Brazil 2-1 Chile
Colombia 2-0 Uruguay
France 2-0 Nigeria
Germany 4-1 Algeria
Netherlands 3-1 Mexico
Costa Rica 2-1 Greece
Argentina 1-0 Switzerland
Belgium 2-1 USA

Quarter-Finals:
Brazil 1-2 Colombia
France 1-3 Germany
Netherlands 2-0 Costa Rica
Argentina 1-0 Belgium

Semi-Finals:
Colombia 1-2 Germany
Netherlands 1-1 Argentina aet (Netherlands win on PKs)

3rd Place Playoff:
Colombia 1-3 Argentina

Final:
Germany 2-1 Netherlands aet


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> This
> 
> WTF IS THIS?
> 
> ...


Wow.

It's looking into a time machine to back when you first joined.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

If Switzerland weren't destroyed by France I'd fancy them against Argentina since the Argies looked pretty disappointing

Chile gonna win, Dunphy has decreed it

No idea what Capello was on about tbh.

"Teddy Goalsevelt, pun on Roosevelt"

Yeah thank adrian didn't get that one


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> So the Round of 16 is official. How can I go a day without World Cup?
> 
> Predictions:
> 
> ...





*Brazil* vs Chile
*Colombia* vs Uruguay
*France* vs Nigeria
*Germany* vs Algeria

*Mexico* vs Holland
*Costa Rica* vs Greece
*Argentina* vs Switzerland
*Belgium* vs USA


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

₵ash®;35929258 said:


> Belgium is so overhyped it's ridiculous. They haven't moved my meter not once throughout these games. Now they're heavy favorites!? But every team facing us we're "extreme underdogs", so nothing new here.


I don't get the Belgium hype right now either... but then I think there are only a few certain games in the next round and that's Germany and France going through. I think Holland is real close to a sure advance, but we'll see if Mexico can step up out of the rather mediocre group they were in and perform on that level. 

I think Chile have a good chance of ousting Brazil and Colombia should beat Uruguay. Greece/Costa Rica... well, it's Greece so yeah. Tough game to call. Argentina/Switzerland is actually quite interesting though.

My picks right now...

Chile over Brazil
Colombia over Uruguay
France over Nigeria
Germany over Algeria
Holland over Mexico
Greece squeaking by Costa Rica
Swiss upset the rather poor one man team of Argentina

For that last game... I really can't say who will win. If Altidore plays I think it swings to the US slightly since Dempsey can take the reigns in the midfield a little more if Bradley still can't step up.

I'll wait a day or so to truly decide on that, but my heart is saying US right now. 

From there I'll just say the winner of France/Germany is in the final eventually and Holland is most likely to join them. That will change after seeing how the teams step up to the new dynamics of the knockout stage.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Xevoz said:


> Round of 16:
> Brazil 2-1 Chile
> Colombia 2-0 Uruguay
> France 2-0 Nigeria
> ...


I would rather see Brazil vs. Argentina, but not a bad prediction and it can happen. Germany vs. Netherlands will be a great game for a final as well.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Xevoz said:


> Final:
> Germany 2-1 Netherlands aet


I love this very, very much. :lenny


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The only team that I can say with some confidence that might go to the Finals are the Hollands. The jury is out for everyone else.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

₵ash®;35929834 said:


> the Hollands


I see Brazilla facing them in the semi finals, with Argentinia and the Germanicas in the other. As for the United Americans, it'll be tough against the Belgics, and they'll go out.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> This
> 
> WTF IS THIS?
> 
> ...


Whilst I appreciate the action taken here, you've gone about it in an embarrassing way. So much so that I'm worried for your mental health. Your neg-dick? I bet it's only one square LOL.

But the message is correct, you horseshit posters need to realise that you're horseshit. Just a bit of an education and some common sense could turn this thread around. Half the time this thread is like getting sucked off by a crocodile.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Brazil *vs Chile
*Colombia *vs Uruguay
*France *vs Nigeria
*Germany *vs Algeria

Mexico vs *Holland*
Costa Rica vs *Greece*
*Argentina *vs Switzerland
Belgium vs *USA*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Vader said:


> Whilst I appreciate the action taken here, you've gone about it in an embarrassing way. So much so that I'm worried for your mental health. Your neg-dick? I bet it's only one square LOL.
> 
> But the message is correct, you horseshit posters need to realise that you're horseshit. Just a bit of an education and some common sense could turn this thread around. Half the time this thread is like getting sucked off by a crocodile.


You just couldn't help yourself could ya :shrug

I know neg-dick is awful, you know it's awful, but you didn't have to tell the windowlickers that :shrug

Undermining/10 

Hopefully you can scare them off with your crocodile-chewed dick then

EDIT: HE'S GONE. SUCCESS. MY SWORDSMANSHIP WILL BE THE STUFF OF LEGENDS


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

₵ash®;35929834 said:


> The only team that I can say with some confidence that might go to the Finals are *the Hollands*. The jury is out for everyone else.


:sodone


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

LOL belgium the WF favorite :lmao :januzajthagoat


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

@Cash, Thats not how you spell France, dude.

Or Germany for that matter.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Whacked for calling it "the Hollands"? Dumb mistake, but not enough to ban surely.

Seems that, judging by reaction in America, "soccer" is starting to get more popular.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Anyone else wanna spell the name of a country wrong and see what they get for it?

:sodone*


----------



## Smitty (Aug 29, 2013)

Soccer isnt getting hot in America until we have a club league that isn't a laughingstock


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Seabs said:


> *Anyone else wanna spell the name of a country wrong and see what they get for it?
> 
> :sodone*


The EngWOATS! 

Plz dont ban me :angel :bow


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Cash is gone? Glorious.

Finally this thread has some peace from shitty gifs and one word posts. Although I didn't really have to put up with it because IGNORE LIST always saves some space.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

He's only gone for a day :moyes8


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Just remembered that there isn't any football tomorrow

So he will be gone for an off day and back for the Last 16 :shrug

Take notice all future mods/smods/admins. Seabs is showing us how it's done


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Thought Cash was a pretty good poster. Injustice done ITT.

(The Hollands lol)



This thread is already almost 7K posts. The soccer is strong on this forum. Probably should reboot it?


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Roger Milla must be pretty pissed now. Before this World Cup, he was the oldest ever player and the top African goalscorer at the World Cup. Now he's just some player from Cameroon.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

A question, which group looked the strongest in this 1st stage?


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

I think this thread should be rebooted since the group stage games are over.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

After two full weeks it just feels weird letting up for a day now 

Have to say, glad this tournament has been much more exciting than the last outing in 2010. Though I do wish some more defenses would step up. But at least the dull and listless games have been few and far between this go around. So far the nice surprise of the tournament is probably Chile making it through, with France stepping it up unlike last time. Disappointment: well, personally for me Italy and England. I'd put Spain there too but I was laughing as they were shown a quick exit.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> After two full weeks it just feels weird letting up for a day now
> 
> Have to say, glad this tournament has been much more exciting than the last outing in 2010. Though I do wish some more defenses would step up. But at least the dull and listless games have been few and far between this go around. So far the nice surprise of the tournament is probably Chile making it through, with France stepping it up unlike last time. Disappointment: well, personally for me Italy and England. I'd put Spain there too but I was laughing as they were shown a quick exit.


I agree, this has been the most interesting world cup so far, and I can't wait for the KO Stage :mark:


----------

